# Warren Commission was correct........Oswald acted alone



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out

That is all there is


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy

It means careful plans are made by multiple parties to execute a plot. It is not some spontaneous act

There was NO serious planning of the JFK assassination
There was a single shot bolt action rifle
Oswald just happened to work at the Depository
Oswald had no plan for escape
Oswald did not even have a car

Some conspiracy


----------



## Penelope (Jun 28, 2018)

I doubt it. I do not believe he was not a paid gunman, probably by the Birch Society, Hoover, or any no. of those anti civil rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle  for $19.99

The Italian made rifle was not respected as a military weapon, but thousands were dumped on the market as cheap military surplus

It was a bolt action, single shot rifle in which you had to manually chamber each round. 


Now, if the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA were involved in a conspiracy with Oswald.....don’t you think they could have sprung for a decent sniper rifle?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 28, 2018)

Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.

Conspiracy theories deflect from the very real dangers of unhinged leftwing lunatics, especially in this day and age.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 28, 2018)

I also suggest the Dulles Brothers had something to do with it.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 28, 2018)

MLK and RBJ didn't get killed in the same year but only by forces who wanted them both dead. 

Nixon got beat bad with RJK and sure as the shit didn't want to go up against a different Kennedy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Let’s look at Oswald’s job at the Texas School Book Depository

There was no conspiracy to place an assassin in the TSBD in anticipation of the JFK motorcade 

Oswald started working there months before it was known JFK would visit Dallas, let alone where his motorcade would go

The planned motorcade route was decided days before the assassination and was not published until two days before


----------



## theHawk (Jun 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> I doubt it. I do not believe he was not a paid gunman, probably by the Birch Society, Hoover, or any no. of those anti civil rights.



Then why did he also attempt to kill Edwin Walker, who has a member of the Birch Society, anti-communist, and a segregationist?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> 
> Conspiracy theories deflect from the very real dangers of unhinged leftwing lunatics, especially in this day and age.



I think Oswald was just looking for an impressive figure to assassinate
JFK was just a target of opportunity 

Gen Walker was as rightwing as you can get.  A John Bircher who hated Kennedy

Yet Oswald tried to assassinated him


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Yeah, it's normal for a bullet to hit someone from the rear and force his head backwards.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> ...



Oswald was a Marxist who was infuriated that Kennedy stood up against the USSR in the Cuban missile crisis.  In his eyes Kennedy was a right winger.  

Oswald in many ways represents the American far left today.  Totally unhinged and anyone to their right is considered “far right”.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



It has been medically proven on cadavers.

It was Oswald’s gun that fired the shot that killed Kennedy. That has been proven
The gun was found at the scene and pictures were found of Oswald with that gun


----------



## theHawk (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



Yes it is.  The exit wound was on the front and that explosion from the pressure would jolt his head that way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yup, just another example of violent leftists.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 28, 2018)

No one born after 1963 cares about any of this


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


JFK was a leftist


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

If Oswald was assisted by a conspiracy, why didn’t he have an escape plan?

That would be the first thing to be planned. The Russians, Cubans or the Mob did not want Oswald captured. He would talk. 

There would have been a car waiting for him a few blocks away.  He would have been told, after the shooting, slowly walk downstairs and there will be a car waiting for you a block away

Instead, Oswald ended up taking the bus .......he didn’t even have a car

Some conspiracy


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


JFK was like today’s Republicans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2018)

Oswald and Ray were motivated by their political delusions and hatreds.  Simple as that.  No conspiracies.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


JFK woukd despise today’s Republicans


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not really. 
But if it makes you feel better, you can believe that.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



“Ask not what your country can do for you”

That ain’t exactly the Dem motto anymore.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



JFKs statement was a call for public service not a condemnation of welfare. In that same speech he made a pitch for welfare


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Lee Harvey Oswald's Carcano Rifle - Shooting It Today - GunsAmerica Digest

 Carcanos are kind of like the Japanese Arisaka guns. They are really rough-working and don’t function well. And while this rifle can’t be taken as an example of what Oswald experienced on the 6th floor of the book depository, especially 50 years later, it *wouldn’t be surprising if he experienced at least some of the problems with his gun that this rifle has. *During the 1960s, most gun shops had literally barrels filled with Carcanos selling for $10-$20. *They aren’t good guns.*



If this was a conspiracy with high profile agents from the Soviet Union, Cuba, the Mafia or CIA........why would they allow Oswald to use such an inferior rifle for such a crucial mission?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


It is actually.

Two major reasons for this exist one is known as the jet effect the other is neurological reflex. When the nervous system is damaged signals are fired randomly down the nervous system causing the body to have bizarre and unpredictable reactions which can in fact move the body ( or head ) in exactly the opposite or direction one would expect. Trauma to the head is especially likely to cause this.

The jet effect helps by pushing a column of tissue and blood ahead of the bullet. This column exits first and pushes back.

Bullets do not push the head or body very far at all to begin with. When bullets hit for example in the torso victims often have no visible reaction at all. We tend to think bodies will move away from the direction of the bullets travel because we have seen it happen a thousand times in movies and on tv.

Another factor unique to Kennedy is the heavy back brace and ace bandage he wore wrapped around his lower like a parachute harness or like a piece of S and M gear. Kennedy suffered from severe back problems and wore this back brace reinforced by an ace bandage for most of his adult life.

Essentially it held his upper body somewhat rigid so that is something pushed on his head there would have been a springboard effect


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald's Carcano Rifle - Shooting It Today - GunsAmerica Digest
> 
> Carcanos are kind of like the Japanese Arisaka guns. They are really rough-working and don’t function well. And while this rifle can’t be taken as an example of what Oswald experienced on the 6th floor of the book depository, especially 50 years later, it *wouldn’t be surprising if he experienced at least some of the problems with his gun that this rifle has. *During the 1960s, most gun shops had literally barrels filled with Carcanos selling for $10-$20. *They aren’t good guns.*
> 
> ...



It is true that they were not good guns but that down plays the fact that they are in fact firearms which can be deadly.

I prefer to compare them to a chinese SKS. In the 90s the SKS was a very popular rifle which many people purchase. Often for 200 dollars or less. Other more effective weapons cost a lot more. This has changed today and not nearly as many chinese SKS rifles are for sale.

The point is a chinese SKS was a poor mans rifle and generally a piece of junk. Which does not mean they could not kill you.

The Carcano was actually designed in the late 19th century and the concept and design was a good one for it's intended purpose. The Italian Army leadership needed a rifle with a powerful bullet to bust through heavy winter gear worn by Germans in the Alps because that is the enemy they were most concerned with. It was poor factory standards which ended up making the rifle a poor weapon with a lack of long range accuracy.

It was brought here with the intent of making a poor mans deer rifle. It was meant for people in rural areas who cared more about putting food on the table than such things as aesthetics in a gun.

Despite it;s poor performance the tests done on Oswald's rifle and similar ones show that it is in fact as accurate as an M1 Garand or M14 at distances less than 200 yards. This means it would have been entirely adequate for Oswald who never had to aim at a target more than 100 yards away.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald's Carcano Rifle - Shooting It Today - GunsAmerica Digest
> ...


I am not questioning whether the Carcano was capable of making the kill...it obviously was

But if you have coconspirators with deep pockets it would not be your weapon of choice. If you can afford the best rifle available to do an important mission like killing a President....why would you choose a Carcano?

But to someone like Oswald who makes $1.25 an hour, a $20 Carcano is the best you can afford


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald's Carcano Rifle - Shooting It Today - GunsAmerica Digest
> 
> Carcanos are kind of like the Japanese Arisaka guns. They are really rough-working and don’t function well. And while this rifle can’t be taken as an example of what Oswald experienced on the 6th floor of the book depository, especially 50 years later, it *wouldn’t be surprising if he experienced at least some of the problems with his gun that this rifle has. *During the 1960s, most gun shops had literally barrels filled with Carcanos selling for $10-$20. *They aren’t good guns.*
> 
> ...


They are rough working and this can cause problems however like anything else this can be overcome with practice and training.

Constantly working the action of the bolt and dry firing the weapon will wear down the metal parts which do not always fit together well causing them to work smoother. In addition it gets the shooter used to the individual quirks of the rifle making it second nature to avoid hang ups or mechanical difficulty.

As it happens Oswald was a Marine. Part and parcel of Marine marksmanship training is long period of dry firing and working a rifles action. So Oswald knew the importance of breaking the rifle in this way.

Marina Oswald gave testimony that Oswald did in fact spend many many long hours dry firing with his rifle as well a dis assembling and re assembling the rifle. This is no surprise since the Oswalds were basically poor and typically had no TV or even a radio. Lee Oswald would read and re read communist literature and then dry fire and mess with his rifle for entertainment. She testified that he would draw a spot on the wall and spend hours aiming and dry firing at that spot.

This means not only did he grow accustomed to the rifle and it;s faults but he also maintained his marksmanship skills.

All things considered despite having a low end POS rifle he had the skill and tool to do what he did in Dealey.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes and I agree with you.

Another overlooked fact is that his purchase of the rifle through mail order was in fact normal and to be expected. 

Many ask why would he order such a rifle through the mail leaving a paper trail when he could have bought a rifle through many other sources without any record.

The answer is simply that he was poor and did not own a car. Even in the days before Amazon people did this because it was easier and  more convenient which is why sears roebuck had a famous catalog where one could order ANYTHING through the mail. IF you wanted to buy a rifle through a shop or private seller Oswald would have had to bum rides or take the bus or taxis which is a pain in the butt.

He bought a cheap rifle because he had little money and got it through mail order because it was the easiest way to get it.

But some how conspiracy loons think it points to his being framed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> No one born after 1963 cares about any of this


Clearly you do not but many do.

Other wise there would not be so many threads about is on this and many other forums. There would not be so many books published on the subject and not so many videos including one very successful film by Oliver Stone. Successful but massively debunked,

For a brief time 911 threatened to eclipse JFK as the most popular conspiracy theory of all time but twoofers have largely been exposed as fools and forgotten.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


$20 bucks was half a weeks pay for a man with a wife and child to support 
Bout as good a gun as Oswald could afford

In a conspiracy, his backers would put a top of the line sniper gun in Oswald’s hands. Something capable of firing more than three shots


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 28, 2018)

This is one of those topics that I lost interest in about the time Madonna had her first hit.

I've seen a few documentaries recently where they used ballistic gel shaped like a man with simulated bones like ribs etc inside. They positioned a shooter at the precise spot above, behind, and same distance that Oswald would have been and took a number of shots in wind. The shots did nearly identical things that the real shots did. The one that went through Kennedy's neck had also exited and struck Connally in the back leaving a keyhole entry wound. It was identical to what happened with the ballistic gel models, they used the same rifle and ammo Oswald used.

This case is closed, nailed shut, buried 20 feet deep, concrete poured over the top and rabid raccoons stand guard above the concrete.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It actually had a six round internal magazine. But that is irrelevant and you are correct. In the sixties there were still many many weapons of superior quality and firepower floating around. In a state like Texas it probably would have been fairly easy to find a WWII vet with a MP 40  or even a BAR for sale.

A BAR ( Browning automatic rifle ) could have emptied a twenty round mag of .30 cal bullets into the limo in the time it took Oswald to fire 3 bolt action shots. Aimed from a bipod which were usually attached it would have been highly accurate as well.

Endless other weapons could have been used and the cover story simply adjusted to make it seem like Oswald found some old drunk veteran and bought the weapon for 50 bucks or whatever which he saved up.

If Oswald were a Patsy as some say he would have needed to have a better rifle because no sniper or highly skilled shooter would have used the carcano. You set the patsy up to take the fall by planting evidence which is the same as what the real shooter used. You would not give Oswald a cheap rifle while a shooter used a better weapon. Nor would you have the real shooter use the same weapon which Oswald owned.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> This is one of those topics that I lost interest in about the time Madonna had her first hit.
> 
> I've seen a few documentaries recently where they used ballistic gel shaped like a man with simulated bones like ribs etc inside. They positioned a shooter at the precise spot above, behind, and same distance that Oswald would have been and took a number of shots in wind. The shots did nearly identical things that the real shot did. The one that went through Kennedy's neck had also exited and struck Connally in the back leaving a keyhole entry wound. It was identical to what happened with the ballistic gel models, they used the same rifle and ammo Oswald used.
> 
> This case is closed, nailed shut, buried 20 feet deep, concrete poured over the top and rabid raccoons stand guard above the concrete.



Many feel the same way but unfortunately many others never saw such documentaries. They have however seen Oliver Stone's film which is proven to be a steaming pile of fiction.

In many ways the JFK conspiracy theory thing goes way beyond a mere discussion about theory and evidence it is a holy cause for some people.

If you look at the evidence and arrive at the conclusion that Oswald acted alone you are accused of being naive and gullible. Conspiracy nuts like to think that they are enlightened and informed beyond others. They cannot stand any challenge to this because to accept any evidence to the contrary would shatter their view of themselves.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2018)

On November 22, President Kennedy was fatally shot while riding in an open-car motorcade through the streets of downtown Dallas. Less than an hour after the shooting, Lee Harvey Oswald killed a policeman who questioned him on the street. Thirty minutes after that, he was arrested in a movie theater by police. Oswald was formally arraigned on November 23 for the murders of President Kennedy and Officer J.D. Tippit.

On November 24, Oswald was brought to the basement of the Dallas police headquarters on his way to a more secure county jail. A crowd of police and press with live television cameras rolling gathered to witness his departure. As Oswald came into the room, Jack Ruby emerged from the crowd and fatally wounded him with a single shot from a concealed .38 revolver. Ruby, who was immediately detained, claimed that rage at Kennedy’s murder was the motive for his action. Some called him a hero, but he was nonetheless charged with first-degree murder.

Jack Ruby, originally known as Jacob Rubenstein, operated strip joints and dance halls in Dallas and had minor connections to organized crime. He also had a relationship with a number of Dallas policemen, which amounted to various favors in exchange for leniency in their monitoring of his establishments. He features prominently in Kennedy-assassination theories, and many believe he killed Oswald to keep him from revealing a larger conspiracy. In his trial, Ruby denied the allegation and pleaded innocent on the grounds that his great grief over Kennedy’s murder had caused him to suffer “psychomotor epilepsy” and shoot Oswald unconsciously. The jury found him guilty of the “murder with malice” of Oswald and sentenced him to die.

In October 1966, the Texas Court of Appeals reversed the decision on the grounds of improper admission of testimony and the fact that Ruby could not have received a fair trial in Dallas at the time. In January 1967, while awaiting a new trial, to be held in Wichita Falls, Ruby died of lung cancer in a Dallas hospital.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 28, 2018)

Oswald burnt down the White House not Canada.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

We are looking at a highly sophisticated conspiracy with Soviets, mob or CIA backing

Why would you pick a loser like Oswald to be the backbone of an assassination of a President?
Oswald had no chance to escape. He worked at the Schoolbook Depository and was a known anarchist.  As it was, he only lasted slightly more than an hour before he was caught. 

Why not get a real, experienced assassin. Someone who has no identity and is skilled at taking the shot and slipping away without detection

Some conspiracy


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If you take a melon and wrap it with plastic tape, sure it will snap back when the bullet passes through. But JFK's head wasn't wrapped in plastic.

My Team SGT was in Quantico, the FBI's training academy for sniper training, and he said to some of the agents there that JFK was probably caught in a shooters triangle and ended up being hit from two directions. Somebody came over to him and told him to STFU.

Kennedy's back brace made it difficult if not impossible for him to duck once the first bullet flew by him or through him. They put him in an extremely low riding car with low sides. He was a sitting duck. So chances are at the very least....it was a conspiracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oh yes.....the Grassy Knoll 

Which brings about the question of the three shots. If there were two shooters with the President’s car in a crossfire ....why did they only manage to get off three shots?

Why were three expended cartridges found in the sixth floor shooters nest?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it. I do not believe he was not a paid gunman, probably by the Birch Society, Hoover, or any no. of those anti civil rights.
> ...





theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it. I do not believe he was not a paid gunman, probably by the Birch Society, Hoover, or any no. of those anti civil rights.
> ...





theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it. I do not believe he was not a paid gunman, probably by the Birch Society, Hoover, or any no. of those anti civil rights.
> ...



one paid shill of Langley-the hawk,err i mean the IDIOT, agreeing with another paid shill of Langleys.wow what a surprise.

These two paid shills along with langly resident soupnazi   always evade facts of multiple gunmen and then always evade them trying to convince people that oswald was the lone assassin.  wonder when that other shill who is obsessed with trying to prove people the lies of the warren commssion that oswald was the lone assassin the nazi paid shill when HE will show up as well. Obviously the people at Langley have sent two of their paid shills to troll here so far.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Probably to cover up the fact it was more than one shooter. 
Nobody knows when those 3 cartridges were fired. 
And I wonder why Oswald left those cartridges behind?
Literally planting evidence. 
But what was weird how witnesses said Oswald's fingerprints weren't on those shells.
Somebody else's were.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> No one born after 1963 cares about any of this



speak for yourself. what IS correct is nobody here cares about arguing with this paid shill OP and  his lover the nazi langley employee and the other magic bullet trolls here since they prove over and over again what morons they are believing in magic bullets. We dont care about arguing with trolls like this OP here since they evade facts that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters and they are a waste of time . now THAT much is true.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Actually that is incorrect only his prints were found on the casings.

It is typical for people to leave expended casings behind. Especially if they are fatalistic and know they have little chance of escape, HE left the entire rifle behind although he made a half hearted attempt to hide it.

True no one can prove when they were fired but we can prove that they and all of the recovered bullets were fired through HIS rifle to the exclusion of any other rifle. We can prove that the bullets were fired THAT day through Oswald's rifle which makes your implication that the casings were planted a lost cause.

You cannot get much more damning than that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No one born after 1963 cares about any of this
> ...


You are the dumbass who believes in the magic bullet theory as the theory was created by conspiracy nits who you worship.

Repeating your childish rants only makes you look dumber than you are after having been debunked and proven wrong countless times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Literally planting evidence is the understatement of the year. 

despite what Langley employees WRONGwinger,the Hawk,err the IDIOT,and the evil NAZI agent troll of langley try to desperatly convince people of.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Wrapping it in plastic merely approximates the density of the skull you can get the same results without the plastic.

There is no such thing as a shooters triangle or triangulated cross fire as those concepts were dreamed up for the movie JFK by Oliver Stone. This is probably why he was told to STFU because such unprofessional movie mythology has no place in realistic training.

The car was not extremely low and with low sides it was a standard Ford limo with only some modifications, It was not significantly lower than any other car on the road.

The car was purchased long before the assassination which could not have been planned that far out. There is no evidence of a conspiracy and the idea is idiotic.

You may be technically correct that the back brace made it difficult or impossible for JFK to duck but that is irrelevant as NO ONE ducked.

The first shot was not identified as a rifle shot until it was too late so it is all moot whether kennedy could have moved or ducked.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Which you have no evidence of making your statement the dumbest statement of the year


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No one born after 1963 cares about any of this
> ...


Oswald was guilty as you have been schooled on endless times making you one of the childish little fools I mentioned earlier who cannot except evidence because it would shatter your fragile and immature view of yourself


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


There is no evidence of others helping Oswald

Plenty of evidence that Oswald acted alone


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is not an understatement it is a retarded statement which you cannot support or provide evidence for like all of your other claims.

It is you trying to convince people that your delusional fairy tales are correct but you get owned debunked and made a fool of every time.

This is why you screech about shills which do not exist. A shill is someone making a fool out of you and nothing more;


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


There is zero evidence of a second shooter
Your theory of a second shooter suppressing his fire to make it look like one shooter negates the need for a second shooter 

Those shells were recovered even before they knew who Oswald was


----------



## Penelope (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those topics that I lost interest in about the time Madonna had her first hit.
> ...



No actually we just understand the culture and hatred of the civil rights movement of the time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Which is irrelevant.

Oswald had no known interest in the civil rights movement. His motives are murky but civil rights was not among them.

This is why the statement still stands that conspiracy theory is based on delusion and over developed but fragile egos.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

There was no evidence of a conspiracy fifty years ago....none today

No deathbed confessions, Soviet Union fell and revealed they had no involvement, recently released documentation showed nothing

Oswald acted alone


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The problem with that is you can't prove it.
You can't prove any of it because you don't have access to the evidence.
Nobody had access to it because it was sealed for a number of years and some of the evidence disappeared.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> There was no evidence of a conspiracy fifty years ago....none today
> 
> No deathbed confessions, Soviet Union fell and revealed they had no involvement, recently released documentation showed nothing
> 
> Oswald acted alone


To be fair it should be pointed out before a conspiracy theory does it that there HAS been death bed confessions.'

The problem is that there have been MANY death bed confessions. All told over 100 people have confessed to being the " second or third " shooter. Not one of them has any supporting evidence and all of them have been massively discredited.

In the end you cannot prove any confessed shooter was more likely than any other to have been involved so your only logical conclusion is that over 100 men shot 300 times at Kennedy from 100 separate angles and locations.

Or they are just a bunch of fools ( like LARAM ) who want attention ( like LARAM does) and none of them are telling the truth,.


----------



## sparky (Jun 28, 2018)

Methinks we as a people just can't accept that JFK, who was a respected and handsome president in his time, could be off'd so easily 

~S~


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

sparky said:


> Methinks we as a people just can't accept that JFK, who was a respected and handsome president in his time, could be off'd so easily
> 
> ~S~


Considering the way the FBI is acting right now, it's not hard for me to believe at all.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Quite wrong.

The evidence has never been " sealed " it is maintained in government archives like any evidence. True any member of  public cannot just waltz in and look at it at leisure but it is in fact available for public scrutiny when proper channels and protocols are followed. That is true for evidence in any criminal case.

SO yes in can we can prove it and prove it overwhelmingly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

sparky said:


> Methinks we as a people just can't accept that JFK, who was a respected and handsome president in his time, could be off'd so easily
> 
> ~S~



There is some truth to that.

One of the motives behind conspiracy theories is a rejection of the idea that such a random act can have such world changing consequences. Many conspiracy fools find solace in  believing that there is a conspiracy as in SOMEBODY is in charge and such random acts are not random.

Reality teaches us something different however. Such random acts are in fact common and sometimes do in fact change history.

Even Jackie Kennedy sympathized with this view. In an interview she stated that she may have found some solace if her husband had been killed for political reasons such as for his support of civil rights. It would have  made him something of a martyr and his death easier to deal with. Instead she had to live with the fact that he was murdered by an obscure random nobody who was seeking to make himself more important.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes......everything was done properly....according to a corrupt government in Washington. 
And no...you cannot prove anything you say because you aren't in the government.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 28, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yes I can because the evidence proves it and contrary to your false claim it is available to be viewed with proper safeguards.

But we are exposing another motive for conspiracy theories.

You refuse to look at evidence and simply believe anything  any conspiracy fool tells you because it is a partisan issue to you. It is ironic that people who think that way are the ones truly naive and gullible while accusing others of being naive and gullible.

Rather than fall hook line and sinker for anything a conspiracy nut tells you try fact checking it. Try reading the Warren Commission report which you clearly have never done.

Everyone knows that the government is capable of corruption. Conspiracy theorists have no monopoly on awareness of that fact although they claim to have it. The fact is that no government can be corrupt about EVERYTHING all the time. Therefore it follows that they have to get it right and tell the basic truth at least sometimes.

The argument that government is corrupt and therefore there was a  conspiracy is an illogical and self defeating argument.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Conspiracy theorists have a unique way of demanding more evidence while ignoring evidence that is presented


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




It was a magic bullet!!!! ROTFLMAO!

Finding three bullet casings by the very same ones that were part of the conspiracy would only impress someone like you with limited abilities to think. There were at least six shooters along Elm street. Some were  mob hit men and others were CIA assets. Oswald never fired a shot. The only print on the bolt action rifle was that of his palm that was put on the butt of the rifle after he was toe-tagged.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



doubtful


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Bullets are not magical. The magic bullet theory was invented by conspiracy theorists. Jim Garrison claimed to have been the one who invented the term but many loonies have repeated the story. Unfortunately it is a proven myth which you have clearly fallen for.

You are using a circular argument which like all circular argument is self defeating . Your premise is there was a conspiracy which planted evidence and the planted evidence is what proves the conspiracy. But you have no evidence that it WAS planted or that there was a conspiracy. The casings were proven to have been cycled through Oswald's rifle as were ALL of the recovered bullets and bullet fragments. This is not evidence of multiple shooters it is evidence of ONE shooter.

The palm print was not on the butt it was found on the receiver which is exactly where it would be found after he dis assembled and re assembled the rifle. He was dead when they found it but it was not put there.

You have no evidence of multiple shooters. It is nothing more than a partisan myth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



Not doubtful at all as it is what the evidence proves.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well, the absence of evidence means one of two things, either somebody destroyed evidence, which we know is the case, or you may be right. However, Oswald appears to not have the skill to pull this off. At best, it was pure luck.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


There is no absence of evidence.
'
The evidence exists and is overwhelming that Oswald shot Kennedy. The absence of evidence of a conspiracy means there was no conspiracy. You cannot point to an absence of evidence and use it AS evidence that there was one.

In fact Oswald did have the skill. He needed no skill to be there he worked there and was employed there well before the motorcade route was planned so being there required no skill. Oswald was a Marine and the Marines have the best basic rifle marksmanship training in the military. He was rated a sharpshooter and had experience hunting.

The actually shooting skill needed was not that challenging. Kennedy was less than 100 yards away moving very slowly and almost directly away from Oswald;s point of view. This makes for a very easy shot or shots which any soldier, marine or even the average deer hunter could have made.

Anyone with some shooting experience can easily look out of the windows of the sixth floor of the texas school book depository and realize it was no problem at all for Oswald to have hit Kennedy 2 out of 3 times.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No, Soupnazi says that's all misinformation.
We must learn to STFU and trust the government to always do what they're supposed to do.

I think that after seeing THE GOVERNMENT at work the last couple of years, doing that is illogical if not foolish.

The government is only as good as the people you place in positions of responsibility. And when you have people like Obama and Hillary in charge, people who can't be expected to follow the same laws the rest of us do, people who feel they are above the law, no investigation is beyond scrutiny. The fact that little screwups and major blunders are so easily swept under the rug, we have learned we cannot just trust what our public officials tell us anymore because of corruption that is becoming more and more prevalent. The corruption was always there, it's just more out in the open now. When it comes to politics, the truth is highly subjective.

But trust this guy, Soupnazi. He knows all of the details.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I guess nerves and adrenaline never plays a part in shooting.
A hired killer would have no problem scoring 3 out of 3.
A scared nutcase, probably not.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I never said a word about misinformation.

Once again as I have  mentioned before finding corruption in government does not prove that there is ALWAYS corruption all the time.

NO I have never said to trust me I have stated what the evidence shows. Trust the evidence and not what some salesman wants you to believe because they are trying to sell a book or movie. What makes you think that conspiracy theorists are any more honest or less corrupt than anyone else? You think they have pure motives and no reason to lie?

What evidence do you have? SO far you have  been striking out.

The government conducted one of the most comprehensive and exhaustive investigations into history into the death of Kennedy and they have a mountain of evidence. Which you willfully ignore and instead trust some lame video made by some douchebag on youtube.

Yes the government can lie yes it is sometimes corrupt and yes there are sometimes conspiracies in government. What government conspiracies all have in common however is that they do not last. The truth comes tumbling out. Watergate, Iran contra and many other times governments have engaged in conspiracies and in no time the scandal breaks.

Yet in JFK no one has evidence but endless claims and assertions of conspiracy.Apparently these geniuses were able to pull off a spectacular murder and leave no evidence that they did it but still enough indication that they did it so that everyone knows it but cannot prove it.

The simplest explanation tends to be the truth and the simplest explanation for JFK is that Oswald was in the right place at the right time and committed the murder. The conspiracy theories are unrealistic, illogical and simply ludicrous.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I corrected that to 2 out of 3 times.

Of course nerves and adrenaline can pay a role they may have in fact played a role in Oswald missing the first shot. But the claim that they effect someone does not argue that he was innocent after all if it did then NO One would be guilty of murder with a gun.

So a scared nutcase probably yes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Magic bullets are another fantasy by conspiracy theorists
Ballistics have shown them wrong 

The rest of your screed is just typical Crazy Dale


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If he missed the first shot, this can cause panic, and then the shooter would be shooting wildly, not accurately.
Unless he had a spotter to tell him how to adjust his fire.
I've been in live life or death situations, and hitting the target isn't always easy when you're scared or unsure of your weapon. For a hired killer, the setup was perfect. As matter of fact, it was too perfect not to be a conspiracy.


I think the only way you can say for sure you have an accurate simulation is take some scared inexperienced Jarhead up there thinking he was committing murder, and simulate the same exact conditions, heat, humidity, time of day, etc, and then you'd get some sort of idea what he had to deal with.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Oswald was working for the Anunnaki. Reptilian people from another planet.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And that is core of conspiracy theories

That the absence of evidence is their evidence


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes. Same thing with Russian Collusion.
A non-crime being investigate with no end in sight.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Quite wrong actually.

Oswald clearly intended to kill the president. Nerves may have affected the first shot but his nervousness would have decreased or vanished after the first shot and he would have settled in. This is because once the first shot is fired he is committed and there is no turning back.

There was no perfect set up for a hired killer in fact there seldom is such a thing which is really an invention of hollywood much like the triangulation of fire nonsense.

This was not a life or death situation for Oswald as he was not fighting for his life he was attempting to commit cold blooded murder.n It was not a kill or be killed situation. The nerves if he had such a problem would have come from knowing that he was essentially ending his own life after taking the shot. Once the first shot is fired though there is no turning back.


As I said people murder other people every day. Stating they cannot do so because they are scared is not a valid argument.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Apples and oranges.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I think a trained sniper would react that way. 
Especially if they had a weapon they were extremely familiar with. 
I don't know enough about the facts to say that about this situation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hmmmm.

In the Russian Collusion investigation the absence of evidence only means the investigation must continue.
In this case, the absence of evidence means that there can be only one conclusion. No further investigation needed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Poor example on your part

There is plenty of evidence warranting an investigation of Russian Collusion

Key Trump aids meeting with Russian agents, curious financial dealings with Russia, statements Trump made defending Russia

OK your turn
What evidence do you have to support a decision that Oswald had help


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Anyone would react that way. 

You're over looking the fact that a trained sniper would have been MORE nervous than Oswald would have been. A trained sniper recruited to kill Kennedy would have been just as frightened as Oswald about the consequences of his actions. Like Oswald he would have known that once he took the shot the entire federal state and local government will be after him.

But unlike Oswald who acted alone a trained sniper would know that his life was also in danger by the very people who hired him. Such a man would KNOW that the people who recruited him would want to tie up loose and and would want him dead. Therefore he has to worry about who is right behind him or in the next room or waiting for him in a safehouse or at home or whatever. Oswald had only the consequences of his actions to worry about. A trained sniper would know that someone crazy enough to want to kill the president would also want HIM dead.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



False equivalence.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Which helps affirm the fact that Oswald acted alone

He had no hope of escape. Once he killed JFK and left the building it would quickly be checked which employee was missing. With Oswald’s record, he would quickly become prime suspect

As it is, he only lasted an hour and a half on the street

In a conspiracy, they would want Oswald away from the scene as quickly as possible. A car would be waiting nearby and like you said, Oswald would have been killed before he could talk to police


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sure….that is why one of the few guys (if not the only guy) who defected from the US to Russia, then back during the height of the cold war, a guy who visits the Cuban and Russian embassies in Mexico city a month before the assassination, a guy who as, at the very least, a visible Pro-Castro activist…just happened to be on the motorcade route.  

Hell of a coincidence; or at least 4 of them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



None, thus we must continue the investigation forever until we find something. 


Some Russian that the Hillary campaign paid to establish contact with Trump officials talks to a couple of people and this is evidence of Collusion?
What it does establish is evidence of several attempts by a political opponent to conduct espionage.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Coincidences are normal.

Stranger things have happened. Sure the coincidences may be cause for suspicion but they prove nothing and there is no evidence of a conspiracy despite endless books and videos on the subject.

He was on the motorcade route because he worked there and took the job before the route was even planned. That is evidence that it was in fact NOT a conspiracy unless you wish to implicate the Secret Service who planned the route, which would be unrealistic and preposterous.

Either that or the conspirators had amazing precognition and could see the future.

IF Oswald were hired to work at the depository AFTER the route was planned then you might have something but he was hired there before the route was planned which ruins the conspiracy theory.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Some coincidence

After the fall of the USSR they released the Oswald files
Other than he was a creep who was not trusted, nothing there


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Comparing Trump collusion with JFK is not valid it is apples and oranges. I agree there is no evidence of collusion and the investigation is junk but in the case of JFK they investigated exhaustively and DID find massive evidence.

Your trying for a false equivalency.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



BTW he did not defect.

One cannot defect from the USA as it is a fre country and you may leave when and as you wish. One defects from nations like the USSR where they do not allow people to escape.

After the fall of the USSR the files and archives of the USSR were opened and it turns out they had nothing to do with it. They did not like or trust Oswald and only the foreign ministry of the USSR intervened and allowed him to stay. The Rest of the government wanted to send him back as they considered him a useless fool, The foreign ministry decided they wanted him to stay because he attempted suicide and they felt that if the media got hold of that information it would negatively impact the planned summit between Khruschev and Ike. When they let him stay they stashed him away in an obscure out of the way corner where he could not be a nuisance and were quite happy to get rid of him when he decided to return to the US.

The same archives also reveal that it was the USSR who advised the cubans to turn the guy away as they still knew h was a nut and an idiot.,


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Nope.
A trained sniper would figure that JFK was being killed for a good reason. Perhaps he felt that JFK was a threat similar to Donald J. Trump. Someone who threatened the establishment. Someone who said he may totally change the FBI and CIA. Not to mention rub elbows with likes of communists like MLK. JFK needed to die, according to the shooter. The shooter would think he was saving the country from a great danger, and thus the powers that be owed him a debt. It doesn't make much sense that Oswald would do this. What were his motives? 
Usually a hit results in no motive. John Wilks Booth had a motive. What was Oswald's?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



ok.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I have no doubt he was a nut and an idiot.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I have no doubt he was a creep.  Then again, I think his assassinating JFK confirmed that; don’t you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Wrong.

On the one hand you say a trained sniper was recruited and hired for the murder but then you argue that such a person would have motive to kill. That is contradictory. Such a hired shooter would care nothing except surviving and getting paid.

You cannot have it both ways that it was a hired hitman and also motivated to by politics or hatred that he WANTED to kill Kennedy. Furthermore you ignore that hiring a hitman would have made said hitman scared as he would have logically known that the conspirators would want him dead after the fact.

Yes Oswald had motives as well and like Oswald we do not know precisely what Boothe's motives were because he died before he could explain the motives.

In both cases we cannot ever know for sure but we can make educated guesses about the motives and they are good guesses based on evidence.

IN the end motive is often guessed at. When lawyers present motive in court it is usually inferred rather than proven because the accused typically does not confess and therefore does not express a motive.

This is why the evidence of motive is not as important as the evidence proving who did it. We have evidence OSwald did it. We have no evidence anyone else was involved. Therefore since his motive can only be inferred it is more valid than your pure speculation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Actually I'm pointing out a fallacy in the current investigation.
Most of the misinformation in the JFK assassination is thanks to kooks, Hollywood, and media speculation. I find it strange how first JFK was killed, 5 years later MLK is assassinated, then 2 months later RFK is assassinated. All of the above were trying to change America, or all the above were tied in with the same people. Why were they killed?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MLK and RBJ didn't get killed in the same year but only by forces who wanted them both dead.
> 
> Nixon got beat bad with RJK and sure as the shit didn't want to go up against a different Kennedy.



Nixon was going to beat Bobby.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And you are speculating about the answer to why they were killed while ignoring the evidence.

Pointing out a fallacy in the current investigation says nothing about the JFK investigations. You have yet to point out a fallacy in the Warren Commission.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MLK and RBJ didn't get killed in the same year but only by forces who wanted them both dead.
> ...


Certainly possible but not certain.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


A hired killer is still a human being. 
They tend to rationalize their motivations. 
Some feel they're doing a service, or some just enjoy killing. If you're the kind of sick fuck who likes watching heads explode then you have the right type of personality. 
Oswald, to me, didn't seem to me to be a nutcase. He was just a loser, possibly picked as a fall-guy. He said he was a patsy because he had lived in Russia.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I'm ignoring nothing. 

I think it's clear that the Warren Commission was a cover up, because the truth they found in the investigation may have at the very least been an embarrassment to the Secret Service.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Hired killers do not grow on trees. Contrary to what Hollywood presents there are few such people and the selection would be small. Usually in fact they ARE just sociopaths and thugs with no motive other than getting paid and often not even paid well.

A real example would be Frank Netty who was a semi famous underline of Al Capone. He did many criminal jobs for Capone including murder but worked exclusively for Capone because that was who paid him. He needed no other rationalization.

In fact a hired killer is unlikely simply because you may be able to find people to commit murder for money but committing a spectacular murder such as JFK for money would be far less likely. Few would be killers would agree to such a job because they would no the massive dangers involved.  Finding a military trained sniper to kill Kennedy would have been next to impossible especially as the military was actually supportive of Kennedy especially the special operations community. They considered Kennedy to be their patron.

Oswald said was a patsy because accused criminals TYPICALLY deny their guilt and claim to be set up or framed or the fall guy or whatever. His choice of words was just a little odd.

We can in fact show Oswald was a deranged nut job. He had a proven history of attempted political assassination before Kennedy when he tried to kill General Edwin Walker with the same rifle he used on Kennedy. He often spoke to his wife about being the first prime minister of the United Socialist States of America. He read a lot of spy novels and often hinted to others that he was such a spy involved in the same plot as what he read about in a book.

As a Child he and his mother lived briefly in New York. HE was arrested for attempting to stab his mother with a knife. The judge ordered him to be examined by a child psychologist who diagnosed him as a paranoid sociopath. The judge ordered him to be given therapy on an outpatient basis at a mental hospital. Oswald's mother was having none of this and skipped town returning to New Orleans.

So we know Oswald was a nut who suffered from mental illness as a child. That mental illness went untreated which means chances are it only got worse. Such issues do not tend to fix themselves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The fact that they DID publish their findings which DID embarrass the Secret Service proves it was no cover up.

And yes you are ignoring the evidence in favor of pure supposition.

So far all you have is illogical musings and no evidence.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A leftist who loved huge tax cuts...….and was strong on defense.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I was on a Special Forces A Team for several years. 
Trust me, even they have their share of degenerates.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You know nothing and it shows.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Except he is correct,

The magic bullet theory was in fact dreamed up out of thin air by conspiracy theorists and has been proven false.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Assuming that a grandiose personal claim is true so what?

We have evidence Oswald was a degenerate nut, We have evidence he had the skill to kill Kennedy, We have evidence he committed the act.

We have no evidence anyone else did.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


A trained sniper would kill a president if he was being paid a hell of a lot of money. 
Oswald could barely afford a gun and bus fare 

Oswald’s motives?

He was a runt and a loser his whole life. He wanted to go out a big shot. Now, fifty years later, everyone knows his name


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


And you went to the national archives and read this evidence???


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So who paid him?
Why would they pay such a loser to do something so important. 
A loser who would most assuredly fold under questioning in a matter of hours.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No one paid him he acted alone.

Losers commit murder all the time and sometimes fold under questioning and sometimes not.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No.

It is publically available and documented in the Warren Commission report.

On the other hand none of the conspiracy theorists have any evidence a all


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It is obvious that nobody paid Oswald
He had a couple hundred dollars to his name, no car, $20 rifle

Not a highly financed assassination attempt


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


To his credit,, Oswald did not fold under questioning

They beat the shit out of him and he still claimed he didn’t do it. But many small time thugs do the same


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Back and to the left, a gunshot wound to the throat, a shot through the windshield, one missed shot that hit the pavement that caused a piece of the pavement that put a cut under the eye of a bystander. Audio where you can hear two consecutive shots that a bolt action rifle could not duplicate. There were at least six shooters strategically placed. G.H Bush, Nixon, Johnson, Lansdale and J. Edgar Hoover were all in Dallas on that day along with some of their mafia pals. Kennedy's body taken at gunpoint and shipped to Bethesda, Maryland usurping the jurisdiction of Dallas County.

Anyone that buys the bullshit in the Warren report that including Allen Dulles that was fired by Kennedy is an idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yes small time thugs often do the same thing.

But to be fair one punch to the face is not beating the shit out of someone. Once he was actually arrested the Dallas PD behaved very professionally with him. They did not rough him up after he was placed in custody and they were very careful to safeguard his rights. They knew it would be the most talked about criminal case in history and they did not want anyone accusing them of mistreating the suspect.

The Dallas PD actually did a magnificent job investigating the crime and developing a great deal of evidence in the 48 hours or so after he was arrested.

Unfortunately they destroyed all of this with a moment of negligence which allowed Ruby to slip in and kill Oswald which of course erased all of their excellent work and made the entire department look incompetent.

As the saying goes you are most remembered for your last failure and not for all the good stuff you did before that failure. Dallas PD suffered that fate.

We can obviously never know but I believe it is likely Oswald was biding his time. Had he gone to trial, which is what he was waiting for, he would have turned it into a circus all about himself. He would have preached Marxist doctrine and tried to make himself out to be the hero of the revolution. He wanted a stage and once he got on it he probably would have admitted his guilt or at least stopped denying it. He probably would have said something to the effect of he murdered no one he instead struck a blow against the evil capitalist system blah blah blah.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So you've seen it personally?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


And this is pure speculation of course.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ok all wrong.

The back and to the left movement is irrelevant. AS we have already established bodies do not automatically move AWAY from the location of the shooter when shot and there are many reasons why bodies move and react unpredictably when shot. ( it is simply not like you see on TV when people jerk and fall away from the gun ).

The wound in the throat was an EXIT wound it was not a wound TO the throat but out of the throat and originated from behind.

The windshield was removed and entered into evidence and carefully examined. The hole came from the inside and passed out proving, once again the shot came from behind.

Oswald was of course BEHIND Kennedy.

The bystanders name was James Tague and yes his minor injury accounts for one shot while all the rest of the injuries were caused by two other shots.

The evidence leads to that conclusion as opposed to what conspiracy theorists do which is to try and twist the evidence to fit their conclusion.

That is the difference between the Warren Commission and conspiracy theorists. The WC was ordered to find out the truth FULL STOP. They were not under any mandate to find out anything else except what happened regardless of who it reflected on and that is what they did. They based their conclusion on the evidence.

There is no audio recording where you can hear two shots in fact there is no audio recording of the shooting at all.

There was one known audio recording which unfortunately did not survive. It was taken by a reporter who then asked some technicians in his news studio to copy it but instead they goofed and copied over it thus erasing it. Another recording surfaced  which some experts CLAIMED recorded the shots as you say unfortunately they undermined and debunked themselves. This recording was taken from the shoulder mic of a motorcycle officer in the parade. The very experts who claimed it was evidence established a premise that the officer HAD TO BE in a certain spot at the corner of Houston and Elm street to make their conclusion work. Photographic evidence proves he was a block away from that spot thus negating their whole theory. It was a theory because there are no audible shots on the take there is only static and belles and voices. The experts tried to claim that the static was gun shots which is preposterous.

The bells turned out to be from a church right next to Parkland hospital and the voices were actually recorded from the Parkland hospital PA system paging a doctor.

The recording was not of the shooting at all but merely a recording of a few minutes at the hospital which was some time after the shooting.

Hoover Bush and Nixon were NOT in Dallas that day.

LBJ's presence means nothing and Lansdale is irrelevant. They had no known mafia buddies and the claim they did is nothing more than Hyperbole.

The body was NOT removed at gun point. The Secret Service may have wrongfully ignored Texas law by removing it but they did not pull any guns to do so.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Asked and answered.

What evidence to the contrary do you have?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The last part about what Oswald may have done is of course pure speculation which is why I said it is what I believe. I do in fact separate facts from my own musings. You do not seem to do the same.

The previous part about what the Dallas police did is not speculation it is factual.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You didn't answer, you simply deflected.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I clearly did answer without deflection.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Fuck you. 
You speculate and claim innocence. 
I speculate and it's an indictment.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Now you are being dishonest as I gave a clear answer without deflection in post 116.

Now you keep dodging the issue and offering no evidence to the contrary.

So what evidence do you have.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Now you're a liar.

I asked if you had seen this evidence personally and you deflected by saying it was easily available. That was almost the same as a denial.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You are a liar who presents no evidence and merely makes stolen valor horseshit claims about being special forces. I state what is speculation and what is fact and what is evidence  and you have no evidence.

You never served anywhere but mcdonalds and are a fool.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Read post #116 as anyone here can do little boy I deflected nothing I answered and you are the PROVEN liar to deny that fact


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Well as to the stolen valor claim, you have no more proof of that then you do anything else.
You haven't personally seen my DD-214, which contains the proof that I graduated from the Q Course August 1990, nor have you been to the national archives to see the evidence you say is irrefutable.
Do, basically you're full of shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Agree, Dallas PD screwed the pooch with Ruby
No excuse for turning the transfer of one of the most famous suspects in history into a media circus 

I agree Oswald would have turned his trial into a Marxist rant. He probably would have had F Lee Bailey as his defense and would have been the equivalent of Charley Manson in prison......up until they executed him


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Little Boy???

I got yer boy right here between my legs.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Uh wrong boy.

Wanna be punks abound in the internet and you are one of them.

I have asked you multiple times for evidence and you give nothing except some horseshit claim. Your A team service is a fake as your you tube videos.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have often wondered if he would have been executed had he stood trial.

It is true that Texas would have probably given him the death penalty but a lot of people would have tried to commute that for the simple reason that they would have wanted to study the hell out of the guy. No one can know for sure but they might have prevailed and turned him into a career project for teams of pshrinks.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


LBJ was in the car ahead of Kennedy’s 

If there were multiple shooters, he could have just as well been a victim


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


And you claim you have evidence but never saw it yourself. 
And my A Team service was more real than your evidence. Ask me anything about the course. Ask me about "Goat Lab". Ask me about Somalia in 93', when I spent 7 months working for UNISOM  in a JSOTF. Look up JSOTF..... tell me what you find, boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Actually he was in one of the cars behind Kennedy. But you are correct he could have just as easily been hit.

This would make sense if the Cubans or Soviets tried to kill Kennedy. Kill the president and his immediate successor.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No I never said I have it I said it is documented and exists. What is undocumented and does not exist is any of your claims.

Your A team experience is horseshit boy. Stop trying to sell your wanna be fake hero crap. 

It is not real. They evidence you willfully ignore IS real and like a fool you claim it does jot.

Tell me this BOY do you demand to see all the evidence in every criminal trial where someone is convicted? Do you think the government lies and falsely convicts everyone who is incarcerated? Do they ever get it right?

Now what evidence DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Not hardly. 
LBJ's limo had the top on.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The same evidence you have presented.
Nada.

And it's clear you're afraid to ask me anything about my background because you're one of those assholes that never wants to admit when they're wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No it was not actually.

As one can see there are both dressed for winter in that photo it was in fact taken on some other day in some other place and not in dealey on Nov 22 1963.

This is his limo in dealey and as you can see no top.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I have presented tons of evidence which is documented and maintained.

There is no need to ask some douchebag who drags out movie hero claims to support something he is ignorant of.

Give it up boy I know what you are which is a soft little pretender.

I have asked for evidence and you give me Hannibal, BA , Faceman, and Murdock which is as close as you ever got to an A team.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









Nah, he was far more conservative than the progressives like oswald and Co.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


LBJ took proper precautions.










Poster in Dallas in November 1963






Kennedy was propped up and out in the open.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







No, he wouldn't.  he would work with them as any good POTUS would.  Hatred is the realm of extremists, like you.  Here's the deal rightie, you laugh whenever someone posts a counter to one of your idiotic claims.  Instead of trying to laugh away the hit, try learning something new and coming back with another fact.  Or are you here merely to troll up the board?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So was Johnson.

Your Photo is not from Dealey this one is.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald's Carcano Rifle - Shooting It Today - GunsAmerica Digest
> 
> Carcanos are kind of like the Japanese Arisaka guns. They are really rough-working and don’t function well. And while this rifle can’t be taken as an example of what Oswald experienced on the 6th floor of the book depository, especially 50 years later, it *wouldn’t be surprising if he experienced at least some of the problems with his gun that this rifle has. *During the 1960s, most gun shops had literally barrels filled with Carcanos selling for $10-$20. *They aren’t good guns.*
> 
> ...







Proving yet again that you don't know squat.  Arisaka are actually among the strongest rifle actions out there, they are only "clunky" when they have the dust protector attached, remove that, and they are every bit as good as the German Mauser.  Unlike I actually own all of the rifles we are talking about.  The Carcano is a useful weapon.  It is accurate, and in the hands of a good shooter it is deadly as hell.  

Your arguments actually HELP the conspiracy theorists you dolt.  Oswald was a poor shot, the rifles scope was misaligned to the point where it was hitting IIRC 6 inches off at 100 yards.  Every one of your points that you think argues against a second shooter actually argues FOR a second shooter.  Because Kennedy was shot twice, at least.  There were four shots fired IIRC, and all four hit the car.  Damned good shooting for an imbecile like oswald.  

Does that mean there was a second shooter?  No, it doesn't, but it adds evidence that there might have been.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> 
> It means careful plans are made by multiple parties to execute a plot. It is not some spontaneous act
> 
> ...



Which again, begs the question…if you do have no plan for escape…why not bring your pistol? Why in the world would you purposely set it up to where you have to go home and get your gun if you have no escape plan?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald's Carcano Rifle - Shooting It Today - GunsAmerica Digest
> ...



Wrong.

Oswald was not a poor shot he was a Marine Sharpshooter and therefore by definition skilled with a rifle. At least relatively skilled compared to the average person who never learns how to shoot a rifle.

Kennedy was in fact shot twice not at LEAST twice as there is no ambiguity in how many times he was shot.

The scope was found to be misaligned after multiple law enforcement agencies dis assembled and re assembled it. It was probably misaligned when he fired the shots but that is not an argument in favor of a conspiracy . The reason for this is we know he missed the first shot and hit with the second and third shots. The misaligned scope is a very good reason why he missed the first one. However since he probably knew he missed it it is obvious and simple that he likely ignored the scope for the second and third shots and instead used the iron sites mounted on the rifle which he was well trained to use by the Marine Corps.

There were not 4  shots fired there were 3. All of the physical evidence and the vast majority of witnesses prove this. 

Not really damned good shooting for anyone as Oswald only hit two out of three and in fact even the first hit may technically be a miss. This is because the second shot was the first one to hit Kennedy but it hit  on his upper back. Oswald was most likely trying for head shots all three times as the head was clearly visible above the seat back and of course the most likely target to aim at.

Yes the carcano is a potentially deadly weapon but he is correct. All things considered it is a cheap junky weapon. Even in 63 there were far better weapons out there of many types and varieties.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







That's a joke.  oswald barely qualified as Marksman.  And he probably had help to do that.  I haven't looked into the history for over twenty years so my memory is hazy, but I thought that two hit Kennedy, one hit Connally (possibly went through kennedy first which would drop it down to three.), and one hit the car.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> ...



Long before the assassination Oswald was living in Dallas at a boarding house. His wife was living in Irving Texas at the home of her best friend Ruth Payne. Oswald visited the Payne residence on weekends to see his family. HE also stored his rifle in Ruth Payne's garage wrapped in a blanket. A pistol is easy to hide in a drawer or under a bed but a rifle not so much. The point is he routinely stored them separately for whatever reason.

The Motorcade route was announced on a days or a few days before the actual arrival of kennedy depending on which newspaper one read. Oswald was in the habit of reading old newspapers he found lying on the floor of the break room of the texas TSBD.

In all likelyhood he decided to make his move and try to kill Kennedy on Thursday November 21st which was one day before the  shooting. This is reinforced by the fact that we have many witnesses testifying to odd changes in  his behavior the day before the shooting. He visited Ruth Payne's house that night which was a weeknight and something he had never done before. Obviously to retrieve the rifle. Which he did. 

HE had no chance to retrieve the pistol because he had to bum a ride from a co worker named Wesley Frazier to get to Irving Texas. Frazier lived very close to the Payne residence and did not mind driving OSwald to Irving and back to work the next day but he probably would not have wanted to drive all over Dallas to help Oswald run errands.

Oswald's trip to Irving with Frazier was clearly a last minute thing instead of something thought out in advance and obviously he could have had Frazier swing by the boarding house before work on Friday. This would ruin his plan to smuggle in the rifle which was wrapped in a paper bag and which he claimed was curtain rods for his boarding house room.

When one considers all of these details it makes sense. HE could access one or the other weapon the day before the shooting which is when he probably planned try for the shooting of Kennedy. Obviously the rifle was the most important piece of that plan and he retrieved the pistol only when he got very lucky and managed to slip out.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









How on Earth is it easier to get a RIFLE into the building than a pistol?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I also see no LBJ  in it either.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




No it is not a joke he in fact qualified as sharpshooter in basic training which is documented fact in his Marne corps record. His record as a Marksman came later as he was about to be discharged and probably did not care to try very hard since he was getting out anyways.

The Marines have the best basic rifle markmanship training program in the military and even a poor marine shot is a good shot compared to most others.

The first shot missed entirely. The second shot Hit Kennedy and continued on to hit Connally. The third took Kennedy in the head and those are the only shots we have evidence of.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yep......blame it on he gun.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It is not easier.

I did not say it was easier I said it was more important which is why he wrapped it in paper and claimed it was curtain rods.

HE needed it more than the pistol.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Can you see him in this one?


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I see our favorite CIA officer has been busy.  Funny...our Langley sycophant never posts in any other threads, but is extremely active in ANY thread regarding his agency's assassination of JFK...the ensuing Coup de' tat and 54 years of cover up...and millions of deaths in Southeast Asia as a consequence.

*Dear CIA Agent (aka Sloppynazi630),

Do you think when your beloved Poppy Bushy bites the dust, the CIA will come clean on it's murder of JFK?  

Your Dearest Friend
Gipper


Hey Sloppy...I found this on your agency's website and had to laugh.  Seems at least one of the ten should be promoting disinformation and misinformation about the CIA killings of JFK, Oswald, and so many others.

*
*Top 10 Reasons for Working at the CIA*

*1. You’ll feel good about making a difference for your country.*
*2. You’ll be on the leading edge of your career specialty.*
*3. You’ll get to work with really, really smart people.*
*4. No day will be the same. Ever.*
*5. You’ll be at the forefront of global events.*
*6. Your career can go in many directions without switching employers.*
*7. You’ll work with a diversity of people with many different interests.*
*8. You’ll contribute to the work of a nation at the center of intelligence.*
*9. You never have to talk about your work while away from the job.*
*10. Federal benefits programs are highly competitive.*
Top 10 Reasons for Working at the CIA — Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







The pistol go's in your pocket or your lunch pail.  Like I said, the support you give adds to the conspiracy, it doesn't take away from it.  The facts are weird.  I am not saying that he was part of a big plan, but there is credible evidence for it.  Odds are he was merely a lone gunman, but the odds aren't 100 percent.  Anyone who claims otherwise is either selling their book, or not able to think critically.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Cite some evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That pic was taken just before he put his head between his knees to avoid any stray CIA rounds...he clearly didn't give shit about Lady Bird.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I would add that anyone who is adamant that Oswald acted alone and refuses to accept all the weird shit that occurred, could be a CIA officer like Sloppynazi630.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Done it a thousand times...but you can't accept the truth.  

Just admit you are a CIA Agent.  

My guess is you are either related to Poppy Bush (aka The JFK Murder Master Mind) or worked for him.

Am I right?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You miss the relevant  point.

AS far as anyone can tell he began to plan the murder attempt WHILE AT WORK on thursday. This was when he probably read about the motorcade in an old paper lying in the break room. It was his normal habit to read old newspapers that way as he was miserly and did not like to purchase his own newspapers.

HE would not carry the gun into work in his lunch pail or pocket if he were not planning the murder until after he arrived at work. Unless he ROUTINELY carried it to work which he was not known to do. His job was a physical job and he would likely have not carried it on a regular basis for fear of being caught with it. Even in Texas in 63 people were generally not permitted to show up at jobs in warehouses armed.

This is why he is in a position of choosing between one or the other than the rifle was more important.

It does not add to the conspiracy at all it debunks the conspiracy.

There are no odds at all. I do not claim the odds one way or the other. I consistently address the evidence which is abundant.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That is a bald faced lie which is proven by all of your posts.

You have never cited evidence you have only spouted horseshit about the CIA.

Stop claiming you have done so and cite some evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Everything Sloppy knows comes from the Warren Commission.  So, naturally he doesn't know shit.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Any fool who claims there was a conspiracy and clams CIA agents post in obscure chatrooms is a drug addict underage punk like you.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


LMFAO.

Are still stationed at Langley or in the field, killing innocent people?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The Warren commission stated evidence and facts and all you know comes from comic books proving it is you who is an ignorant liar now cite some evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


That's me.  

I am just a punk telling the truth, but you are clearly a dumb ass.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Still smoking crack and getting bitch slapped by your teenaged dealer?

Cite some evidence boy.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Nearly EVERYTHING in the Warren Commission is a lie or fabrication.  Accept Sloppy and move on.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes you are a punk no you are not telling the truth you are a proven liar,

You are clearly the only uneducated dumb boy here

Cite some evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No it is not and you have never read the report so you would not know.

Cite one passage in the Warren Commission report which is a lie.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Is that what they teach at Langley?

Ignore all the evidence presented and then demand evidence.  

LMFAO.

You are joke and if you aren't careful, your bosses a Langley might TERMINATE you.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







So, I did a little digging, and oswald shot a 212 after three weeks of intensive training.  That's two points above the minimum for Sharp Shooter Which is less than Expert for those who don't know.  It is the middle level of accuracy, that was in December of 1956.  Then, in May 1959 he barely qualified as Marksman as in he made it by a single point.  Marksmanship is a very perishable skill.  If you're not practicing, you're losing it.  So, by the time of the kennedy job, he was probably back down to where he would normally be...able to hit the side of a barn from the inside.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Cite one fabrication in the Warren Commission report with evidence of fabrication.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Gee, how timely.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah, limo looks white......not black.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



212 is sharpshooter.

I never claimed it was expert. The fact is he was not a poor shot.

HE did in fact conduct a lot of practice as his wife testified to.

The shooting itself was not difficult and the average deer hunter who shoots two or three times a year.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Sloppynazi630 was at Daley Plaza with his boss Poppy Bush that day.  He knows it all but if he exposes the truth here, he would suddenly disappear before nightfall.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







Which is idiotic.  If he hatched the plan that day he brings his pistol in with the rifle.  Like I said, all you are doing is helping the CT people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


And you have different drivers.....


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I suspect his CIA training is failing him.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...






It is BARELY Sharpshooter.  Under exceptionally controlled conditions and with a SGT at your elbow helping you do your best.  The 1959 score is far more indicative of his actual ability.  Your argument is specious at best.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It was grey.

In the first one I posted you can clearly see lady bird and she was next to him.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Still sharpshooter and still USMC standards which are higher. Than any other,

My argument is sound. He had the skill to do it which is plain and simple he was no poor shot.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


That's dumb even for you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The only thing failing is your brain after having been debunked and proven a liar so many times.

Cite any passage in the WC which is a lie or fabrication with evidence


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald couldn't hit a board side of barn with a shotgun at high Noon in the summertime.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


His record proves otherwise.

Cite some evidence fool


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Cite a passage that is truthful.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







The standards are the same as for any branch of service.  He lacked the skill, the target was moving away and lower than the shooter, which makes the shot far more difficult.  Add to that the oak tree that obscured the target for a significant period of time, and the fact that he had to make all three shots that we know for certain were fired within a very short span of time and yet again, you help the CT people and not you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Nice of him to pose with the murder weapon


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


He better leave the thread now or his bosses at Langley will not be happy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




No they are not the same,

They vary from branch to branch and the USMC training program is the best out of all of them.

He had more than enough skill.

The target was moving very slowly and yes away from him which only limited the amount of time he had. Limited but not unreasonably so. The target was very close which eliminates the downward problem,

The Oak tree did not obscure the target during the actual shooting which is all that matters,

I debunk the CT people you help them.

HE had the skill that is proven fact you had to backpedal on it and try to marginalize the facts proving he did in fact have the skill.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You better cite some evidence or everyone will keep laughing at how you made yourself into my bitch.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...








His problem is he doesn't know shit about guns, and i do.  I _*am*_ a long range precision shooter so know exactly what the issues are.  Like I said, I am not convinced either way that there was a conspiracy to kill kennedy.  There is ample evidence that shows oswald acted alone.  However, there is also compelling, factual, evidence that says he was a part of some bigger deal.  What is funny is I actually know the man that sold oswald the ammo!  I've known him since 1995.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald hadn't fired a gun since boot camp, yet dummies think he could take out the president with a whacked out piece of shit bolt action mail order rifle.

LMFAO!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Different driver though. 
Must have beamed up the other one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



DO not dodge I asked you first.

You made a claim which you cannot support and are lying about having evidence.

You never even read the damn thing. You are an ignorant fool who knows nothing about it except what a few cartoons told you.

But here you go.
Page 1.

"The Assassination of John F. Kennedy on November 22 1963 was a cruel and shocking act of violence directed against a man, a family, a nation and against all mankind."

Now prove it happened on a different day or that it was not a cruel and shocking act of violence.

Cite a passage which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



One thing is for sure, Sloppy is very sloppy.  He clearly doesn't know what F he is posting about.  

He is nothing more than a propagandist.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yes he had actually. He did practice with the rifle when he could and spent many long hours dry firing it which is an important part of maintaining ones skill. He would have learned that in the USMC.

And the evidence proves he shot Kennedy with that whacked out bolt action piece of shit.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Thank you.

Now can you stop telling lies?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I wouldn't work for the CIA for all the tea in China.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You asked for a passage and I gave you one.

Your turn cite one which is a lie or fabrication.

You made the claim now back it up


----------



## DrLove (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Aren't you missing a meeting with the Moon Landing Moonbats, 911 Nutbars, or Chemtrail Cousins?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I cited a passage which you are too cowardly to do now go ahead liar. Cite any passage from the WC which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald acted alone. 

That is a lie and you know it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Take a break from the dooby.

it is clearly the same guy driving.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







The Corps definitely has the best training, but the scores needed to qualify are the same from service to service.  You're simply wrong.  Hell ROTC has the same qualifications.  I shoot with a man who won the Walsh Trophy (USMC Individual Pistol) TWICE in a row which no one has done before or since, so actively know real USMC Presidents 100 shooters, you don't.  I actively shoot every week to maintain my skills, oswald didn't.  He was a marginal shot, and his ability to manipulate the bolt on the Carcano in a timely fashion is questionable.  

The target was 90 yards away, in a poor quality scope, with crap mounts, that is a hard shot.  You see, the closer you are, the HARDER it becomes to hit when you are using a scope.  Especially a scope that hinders the ability to manipulate the bolt of the rifle you're firing.  

And no, you are not debunking them.  You are tossing out long tired tropes that confuse people who don't know anything, but your rifle knowledge is a joke.  The Carcano isn't a bad rifle as the CT people claim, but nor is it a great rifle as you would have everyone believe.  Shooting a moving target that is below you, and that you are trying to pick up in a poorly mounted scope is not anywhere near as easy as you would like to make it out to be.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


It is fact supported by evidence.

Now stop being so chicken and cite a passaae of the WC which is a lie or fabrication.

You know you are being owned.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have debunked NOTHING.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


....if Sloppy is wrong about that...well then it stands to reason he/she/it is wrong about EVERYTHING.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I remember hearing about it when I was in 2nd grade lunch period.
My teacher came running in screaming about it. 

What was really cruel was we had to watch the Black & White coverage of it all weekend. They canceled Bugs Bunny because of it on Saturday morning.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


 In fact the target was less than 90 yards for all three shots.

He di not need to use the scope and used the iron sites especially for the second and third shots.

The scope did not hinder the action it was mounted on the leftside while the bolt was on the right side.

It is you tossing out tropes and backpedaling when faced with facts you do not like. You hated being wrong about his score of sharpshooter which you had to admit was true so you tried to strawman it and failed,

The facts do not support any of your claims or any CT claim.

I did not make it out that he tried to shoot through the scope all three times it is in fact very easy to pick out a target at less than 100 yards over open sites.

He probably tried the scope on the first shot which is why he missed the first shot. After that he would almost certainly have fallen back on his training and used the mounted sites.

I said that from the beginning. The failed premise is that he had a scope and therefore  HAD to use scope which would have made it impossible


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



SInce you can cite no passage of any kind from the Warren Commision we know you are wrong about it and everything else.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Bullshit. The first picture shows a fairly heavy set guy, roughly 40 years old with no hat, the second was a slender guy probably in his 60s with a white LBJ type hat.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...









That would be possible, but very difficult.  Here is a reconstruction of the scope and mount as used on the rifle.  It is offset so interferes with the sights.  Yes, they can still be used, but with difficulty.  And thanks to the scope the field of view is drastically reduced which against a moving target is very bad.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Clearly not. 
Your credibility is really going to shit now.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Gee, if only we had the Presidents brain we'd know the trajectory of the shots that killed him.  How is is they lost that vital piece evidence?

Evidence is also still in Gov. Connolly.  Bullet fragments in his body could be compared with the magic bullet found in Parkland.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


He never had any credibility.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

..


mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


....and yet Poppy Bush (well know CIA cocksucker) couldn't remember where he was, when he was asked.  

I was in first grade, and remember it clearly.  That whole holiday weekend I remember.  We watched on the b&w TV when the CIA, FBI, Dallas PD, Texas SP, all allowed Ruby to waltz right up to the patsy Oswald and murder him.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Wrong.

The face of the driver is the same. In the first one his hat is obscured by the windshield frame. But it is clearly the same man

Stop with the childish lies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wrong the scope is canted to the left leaving the sites unobscured making it not difficult at all to see them


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Gee, if only we had the Presidents brain we'd know the trajectory of the shots that killed him.  How is is they lost that vital piece evidence?
> 
> Evidence is also still in Gov. Connolly.  Bullet fragments in his body could be compared with the magic bullet found in Parkland.


Who is they that you claim lost it?

You should probably research before stating such things. They did establish the trajectory with and without the brain.

There was no magic bullet.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> ..
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> ...



You did not see it because the CIA and FBI were not there dumbass.


----------



## jillian (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Yes. But it is interesting to see which wack job freaks think that reality is funny


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I have more than you. Anyone who claims CIA agents are hanging out in chat rooms as you do ruins any credibility they may have had,

It proves you are a mindless brat and chump to even believe such nonsense. Your whole ego is wrapped up in this and you cannot stand the fact that your beliefs are proven false,



I have evidence you do not.

Cite some evidence.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



you clearly have never talked with this poster from Langley  before i see,same as the OP,his credibility went to shit YEARS ago.He is just seeking attention,best to put him on ignore and let him make a fool out of himself as he does with me all the time  always talking to himself all the time addressing me in the first person, desperate to try and get you to read his lies.at LEAST   Over a 100 other posters have told him the exact same thing you just did over the year.same with the OP. You obviously dont get it that they are  are employees of Langley. they reveal that very quickly when they start evading the evidence and start posting lies in their desperate attempts to try and get you to believe them.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Go away you rat.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


You just outed yourself again Silly Jilly.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


See what?

Were you on the grassy knoll?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Gee, if only we had the Presidents brain we'd know the trajectory of the shots that killed him.  How is is they lost that vital piece evidence?
> 
> Evidence is also still in Gov. Connolly.  Bullet fragments in his body could be compared with the magic bullet found in Parkland.



One example of the coverup that took place of destroying evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Shillian and the other Langley employees like nazi agent and WRONGwinger are getting desperate as always.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Funny you should mention that. 

Cass Sunstein, former Obama Administration Czar believed in the following :



Cass Sunstein - Wikipedia

"...... they suggest, among other tactics, "Government agents (and their allies) might enter chat rooms, online social networks, or even real-space groups and attempt to undermine percolating conspiracy theories by raising doubts about their factual premises, causal logic or implications for political action."[36] They refer, several times, to groups that promote the view that the US Government was responsible or complicit in the September 11 attacks as "extremist groups."​

One of the mods at USMB claims to be a former White House lawyer, FYI.​


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Cite one passage from the WC which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.

Other wise you know you are a liar and fool.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your never ending broken record after having been debunked and made a fool of.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, if only we had the Presidents brain we'd know the trajectory of the shots that killed him.  How is is they lost that vital piece evidence?
> ...


Yeah...they destroyed evidence, lied about evidence, made up evidence, and ignored evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I told you you Rat.  Go away NOW!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


No they did not.

You have no evidence that they did any of these things.

There are no such agents in chatrooms and your clam that there are is an evasion of the fact that you have been pwned and proven stupid


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Cite ONE passage of the Warren Commission report and provide evidence that it is a lie or fabrication.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Hey boy go back to the basement and lock yourself in.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


*He was backed up by the CIA for the bay of pigs.  Mafia for the Bay of pigs.  The Rothstiens for changes in the Fed reserve.   Johnson for a promotion, FBI for putting his brother in-charge, DOD because they did not like him.   I can live with the fact that he was shot by Oswald *


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> ..
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> ...




and dont forget DICK Nixon,who had deep ties to the mob and the CIA,pardoning Jack Ruby from the unamerican house activities in 1947,that he as well ALSO could not remember where he was either and changed his story at least three times on where he was that day saying he was not in dallas that morning and then when photos emerged later of a pepsi cola convention meeting that took place and his pic was shown he later changes his story saying he WAS in dallas.

as you said,even YOU at being in just the first grade,vividly remember where you were that day like every other human being alive around the world could,everybody EXCEPT George H W Bush and his pal Dick Nixon.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


A conspiracy theorist who believes the government MIGHT do this is evidence?

Like I said it is childishness.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

You made a claim which you cannot support and are lying about having evidence.

You never even read the damn thing. You are an ignorant fool who knows nothing about it except what a few cartoons told you.


the NAZI agent same as the OP langley employee NEVER do read anything you post and then like you said,have to lie wen they cant suppoort their claim since they only go by what cartoons tell them.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...



You have no evidence of deep ties to anything. HE did not pardon Ruby in any way fool.

Nixon made no such claim and you are a complete tool


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Funny how you magic bullet theorist have to result to chidlish insults when you cant refute the evidence. you are the one that is a nut bar the fact you believe in magic bullets that stop in mid air.oh my what a hypocrite troll.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are the conspiracy theorist sonny boy.  Go back to bed and change your diaper.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




never has in all his years,as always has to lie while crying in defeat.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



As has been pointed out many times YOU are one of the magic bullet theorists. You presented no evidence to be refuted you merely dreamed some shit up.

You fell for the magic bullet theory because you believe the con artists who dreamed it up. The government did not dream it up.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You are projecting as it is always you slinging shit in defeat after being schooled by your betters;


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Wrong you are the conspiracy theorist  you uneducated fool.

Oswald acting alone is by definition NOT a conspiracy.

Look the word conspiracy up you dumb motherfucker.

And cite one passage from the WC which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Losing the argument by using memes instead of facts.

Very typical.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



There you go again resorting to memes and emojis after getting schooled.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is




In a word: "ridiculous".  

I hope this is a satire thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I wouldnt doubt it for a second.This site so much censors everything,not near as bad as other sites i have been to though at least so i dont complain TOO much about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




love how the shill has to LIE and say the CIA was not there when a former CIA operative on his deathbed confession confessed he WAS there as part of a CIA operation to kill Kennedy after denying  it for years that he was there in dallas. doesnt he ever get tired of ending up with shit on his face?

so since ti has been established the CIA WAS there now,the next question you got to ask is WHY? Is it to protect the president? the guy is dead so now so  what was the sense in the CIA being there then in the first place  if that was their apparent job we are assuming was?  they sure were incompetent if that was the job yet nobody got fired for their alleged incompetence like WE do if we dont do our jobs at work,which proves the SS was not just merely incopetant that day,that they were IN on it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> ...


His rifle was Home with his wife. His pistol was in his rented room in Dallas. 
The night before the shooting he went home to get his rifle


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



as any sane person would not.that propaganda piece by the CIA that Gipper posted conveintly  leaves out how they murder innocent civilans around the world all the time and when they hire one of their lower level assassins,they take them out later after the job is done so there are no loose ends left. I wouldnt work for them for all the money in the world. why bother,i cant take the money with me to my grave.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



shot by oswald? wow the ONLY research you have obviously done  in your life on this subject is reading the propaganda taught in our textbooks from our corrupt school system charlie.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...









Feel free to zoom in on the image and you will see that in fact it is the exact OPPOSITE of what you claim.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Ask General Walker


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...







Which Mod is that?  I have never heard that claim.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


His constant refrain is cite evidence.  We have cited evidence numerous times in other threads, over the last five years or more.  He conveniently ignores that and comes to every thread on the CIA's killing of JFK, like it is the first one ever posted here.  LMFAO!

He is nothing but a propagandist and a bad one at that.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes...we want to know!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


You are welcome to refute anything I have posted

Notice that nobody has


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Because what you posted is reasonably accurate based upon the evidence we have.  What is also plausible is oswald was part of a conspiracy.  You have posted nothing to refute that possibility either.  Like I have said many times.  In all likelyhood oswald acted alone, but there is evidence that he was part of a larger operation.  Anyone who ignores that real evidence is lying for whatever reason they may have.  

And, just so we have full documentary evidence, this is the finding of the House Select Committee on Assassinations....  The important bits are highlighted for the reading impaired.


*Summary of Findings*
Summary of Findings and Recommendations

Findings in the Assassination of President Kennedy
Findings in the Assassination of Reverend King
Recommendations of the Select Committee on Assassinations
I. Findings of the Select Committee on Assassinations in the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Tex., November 22, 1963


Lee Harvey Oswald fired three shots at President John F. Kennedy. The second and third shots he fired struck the President. The third shot he fired killed the President.
President Kennedy was struck by two rifle shots fired from behind him.
The shots that struck President Kennedy from behind him were fired from the sixth floor window of the southeast corner of the Texas School Book Depository building.
Lee Harvey Oswald owned the rifle that was used to fire the shots from the sixth floor window of the southeast comer of the Texas School Book Depository building.
Lee Harvey Oswald, shortly before the assassination, had access to and was present on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository building.
Lee Harvey Oswald's other actions tend to support the conclusion that he assassinated President Kennedy.

*Scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy. Other scientific evidence does not preclude the possibility of two gunmen firing at the President. Scientific evidence negates some specific conspiracy allegations.*
*The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. The committee is unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy.*

Summary of Findings


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> 
> Conspiracy theories deflect from the very real dangers of unhinged leftwing lunatics, especially in this day and age.



Funny that you're willing to swallow the dreaded 'liburrul media' line hook line and sinker THIS time.  Whatever's convenient huh?

Oswald was a CIA flunky, a schlub manipulated to take the heat off the action.  In all likelihood he had no idea what the overall operation was and once the Big Event (Howard Hunt's term) happened figured out that he was being set up, and fled.

For one obvious example -- the movie theater.  Armed cops had been set up outside by the exit door, the way to which was left wide open for him while the Dallas cops took their time questioning irrelevant people, giving him plenty of chance to bolt for the door, upon opening which he'd be met with a shower of bullets, preventing him from saying anything and leaving the System with a dead body to pin any story they'd like on it, including the "leftwing lunatic" one you already bought.  But Oswald sniffed it out and didn't take the bait, requiring Ruby to be sent in to finish the job.

Speaking of Ruby.....





That's Sen. Prescott Bush, father of George and grandfather of Dubya, tweaking his pet turtle Richard Nixon, who he set up to be Eisenhower's running mate.  Who do you think that is in the middle behind them?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It was revealed by the ARRB in the 90's documentation long supressed despite what nazi agent troll and the OP WRONGwinger say that proved oswald indeed worked for the CIA and the ONI. You just dont hear about it by the mainstream media cause they are controlled by the CIA.you got to listen to independent media not controlled by them like MEDIA BYPASS for example to hear that reported.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



THAT and this back up that post of yours that  oswald could not have done it.

_
Once one admits that there is compelling evidence that Lee Harvey Oswald did not kill JFK, one is free to open ones eyes to the truth. The compelling evidence includes eyewitness accounts of him in the lunchroom shortly before and after the shooting, a rifle with a misaligned sight no self-respecting sniper would have used, poor marksmanship reviews from the Marines, and lots of evidence mob hitmen were responsible. Given the compelling evidence that Oswald was a patsy, we can easily consider alternate theories without feeling like a conspiracy theorist, especially in light of mob guy Marcelo's admission of guilt and complicity in the murders.
_


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> ...




Proof the relationship with Nixon and the Bushs went wayyyyyy back before Dick was president.LOL I assume you have seen that documentary video on Bush having a huge hand in JFK's assassination?

It cant be debated that NIxon had ties to the mob.I posted earlier how as congressmen he pardoned Ruby in 1947 for unamerican activities.No wonder he got rewarded to be future POTUS the guy in the middle cant be Nixons buddy,CIA operative E Howard Hunt,too innocent looking.I give up,who is he? another CIA operative friend of Nixon and Bushs I am guessing? am I close? LOL


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh…so he had a means to get the gun at 12:30PM on the day of the assassination but not at 12:30PM on the day before the assassination?  I don’t recall him having to “bum a ride” to get the pistol.   

Next!


----------



## theHawk (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


There is no compelling evidence that Oswald wasn’t the shooter.  He was a deranged left wing lunatic, period.  No one would had used him for any big conspiracy.  The rifle was good enough for the range it was used.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No it is not in fact.

Your picture is taken from the left side and does not show the detail you claim.

This one shows the shooters POV and proves you wrong.


 
The iron sites are clearly visible and unobstructed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


How is it ridiculous when it is supported by evidence?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



They were not there and no evidence exists of such a confession or evidence to support it if he did confess it.

Besides I was referring to the shooting of Oswald not the shooting of Kennedy.

Do try to keep up dunce.

It has never been established that the CIA was there. You have yet to prove they were.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You have yet to offer any evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes.

On the day OF the assassination he had no problem retrieving it because by definition he was running away never to return to work. On the day BEFORE he needed to return to work in order to shoot Kennedy from the building.

You keep trying and keep failing.

He did not bum a ride to get the pistol he took a cab but he could not leave work and do the same thing if he wished to remain gainfully employed. He was stuck at work. He was not stuck at work after committing the crime.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Doctorisin.....he mentioned it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes by Oswald despite what your cartoons tell you which is the only research you have ever done.

You have been schooled and proven ignorant on this before so deal with the fact that you are wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



None of which proves a damn thing about government agents occupying chatrooms. The very thought is ludicrously stupid.

The claim is nothing more than evasion and deflection from those who lose arguments.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> ...


Jack Ruby had a cleft chin. That guy doesn't have one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I  thought he was going to say it  was a CIA operative of Nixons in the middle .I did not know he was saying that was Ruby which obviously that guy is not as this photo of yours proves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> ...



Oswald was not CIA. The claim he was is fictional and unsupported by evidence and in fact it is a stupid claim as a high school drop out and committed marxist and loser is not CIA material.

Ruby acted on his own and adamantly stated as much until the day he died.

The rest is pure fiction and the guy in the picture is unknown it is certainly not Jack Ruby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2018)

the CIA obviously instructed wrongwinger to make this thread the fact so many fellow Langley residents of WRONGWINGERS as the hawk-err the idiot and candyass are farting in this thread with their usual lies.more and more shills keep trolling this thread,they are so desperate to try and debunk any truth discussion from truthers here.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Yeah soup…I know he didn’t have to bum a ride to to retrive a pistol on the day of the assassination.  He had means to get there. Just like he had the day before the assassination…..

You argued he couldn’t get there.  I demonstrated (and you just proved) he did.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the CIA obviously instructed wrongwinger to make this thread the fact so many fellow Langley residents of WRONGWINGERS as the hawk-err the idiot and candyass are farting in this thread with their usual lies.more and more shills keep trolling this thread,they are so desperate to try and debunk any truth discussion from truthers here.


The only trolls in here are you and gipper who pollute the place with your crap

People were actually having a conversation until you came running in here posting idiotic memes and emojis everywhere which is all you ever post.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No you did not.

The fact is that the day before he was WORKING. The day of the assassination he was at work but not working. He was committing murder and then running away.

The little details get you every time and you willfully ignore them.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...








I think you misheard.  he is only now enrolled in Law School.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > the CIA obviously instructed wrongwinger to make this thread the fact so many fellow Langley residents of WRONGWINGERS as the hawk-err the idiot and candyass are farting in this thread with their usual lies.more and more shills keep trolling this thread,they are so desperate to try and debunk any truth discussion from truthers here.
> ...







And yet the evidence of a conspiracy is well documented, AND supported by Congress.  Must suck to be you.

*Summary of Findings*
Summary of Findings and Recommendations

Findings in the Assassination of President Kennedy
Findings in the Assassination of Reverend King
Recommendations of the Select Committee on Assassinations
I. Findings of the Select Committee on Assassinations in the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy in Dallas, Tex., November 22, 1963


Lee Harvey Oswald fired three shots at President John F. Kennedy. The second and third shots he fired struck the President. The third shot he fired killed the President.
President Kennedy was struck by two rifle shots fired from behind him.
The shots that struck President Kennedy from behind him were fired from the sixth floor window of the southeast corner of the Texas School Book Depository building.
Lee Harvey Oswald owned the rifle that was used to fire the shots from the sixth floor window of the southeast comer of the Texas School Book Depository building.
Lee Harvey Oswald, shortly before the assassination, had access to and was present on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository building.
Lee Harvey Oswald's other actions tend to support the conclusion that he assassinated President Kennedy.

*Scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy. Other scientific evidence does not preclude the possibility of two gunmen firing at the President. Scientific evidence negates some specific conspiracy allegations.*
*The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. The committee is unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy.*
*Summary of Findings*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Perhaps.
Maybe he was lying.


----------



## westwall (Jun 29, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...









No, we know this to factual.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The impression I had was Ruby was pretty upset about the killing of Kennedy.
At least that was my first impression.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2018)

westwall said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I meant the WH lawyer crap.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He had the means to retrieve the pistol the day before.  And he wasn’t working (or WORKING the way you say it when you get flustered…lol)….he wasn’t working 24 hours.  He could have went there after work to get his pistol for his last stand….


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> ...


Pure fantasy 

If Oswald were a CIA operative, why was the operation so sloppy?

Oswald only lasted an hour and a half on the street. His escape was by bus

You would think an outfit like the CIA would have assured Oswald would not be arrested so easily


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He got his buddy to drive him to Irving after work. His priority was the rifle
All the pistol did was get him a second murder rap

It was of little use to him


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



If they were planning an assassination of the President of the United States, I think most reasonable people would have taken the pistol to work (along with the rifle he went through the time and trouble to conceal)  if there was no plan to escape and you knew an encounter with the police was inevitable.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The rifle was the only weapon Oswald had that was capable of doing the job

Oswald had no hope of escape on his own. He worked at the TSBD. First thing they did was check who was missing. With his record of a Marxist Anarchist he was going to be the prime suspect

All the pistol did was allow him to kill a cop. He was going to be the most hunted man in America. A pistol was of no help


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You lie again.

Oswald did not run.  Yet, you think he murdered the president.  LOL!  If you shot the POTUS you would run as fast as you could...but Oswald never ran.  Strange no?

It is claimed by fools like you, that Oswald fired three shots, then ran the entire length of the six floor to the staircase...ran down four flights of stairs and into the lunchroom (without anyone seeing or hearing him), where he is confronted seconds after the shooting, by a policeman with gun drawn.  The cop said Oswald was drinking a soda and appeared very relaxed. 

Sounds plausible to a dunce. 

Oswald then strolled outside the TBD, with cops and people running all over the place.  He leisurely waits for the bus for his ride home, even asks for a transfer from the bus driver...goes home for a few minutes, then to the movie theater.  Who goes to the matinee after killing the POTUS?  

Sounds plausible to a dunce.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Why would Oswald leave the TSBD?
He was supposed to be working

Why would he retrieve a pistol if he only intended to go see a movie that was nowhere near his room?

Why would he murder Tippet?

Sounds like the actions of a guilty man


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He was not a Marxist or Anarchist.  You silly dupe.

He was a right winger...which I would have thought you would know.  He was an ardent anti-communist.  All the commie shit he did was a CIA cover.  

Can you name ONE US Marine in the history of the nation to defect to the USSR during the Cold War, other than The Patsy?  JUST ONE!

Amazingly the only Marine to ever defect is magically allowed back in the country with his Russian wife, without a shred of consequences...yet he claimed he disclosed confidential information to the Russians.

LMFAO!!!


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Everyone left the TBS...silly dupe.  The president had just been killed.  No one continued working fool.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


He didn't murder Tippet.  It was practically impossible for him to cover the distance from his home, to the site of the murder, and then get to the movie theater in the time allotted.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No he could not have gone there after work as he had to get a ride to Irving.

I never get flustered you are being very obtuse however.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



One more time he likely planned the murder AFTER arriving at work the day before. HE had to leave from work to get the rifle which was more important.

The pistol was useless in his plan to assassinate Kennedy.

It is you being unreasonable about it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


All false and proven so. He did murder Tibbet and the distance between his home and the crime scene was an was walk as endless people have proven by simply walking it.

Earl Warren did it and millions of others have including me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Not even worthy of a reply

Too many factual errors


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No most did not leave the scene all of the employees of the TSBD were accounted for except OSwald,
Try reading so as not to come off as an ignorant dunce you re very uninformed about the JFK killing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


More factual errors


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Nobody at the scene knew JFK had been murdered

All they saw was his limo speeding off


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



HE was a marxist by his own admission and not a right winger. You have made that claim before and never offered a shred of evidence you only repeat your claim showing your ignorance.

There is no evidence of CIA involvement much less an Oswald CIA connection. Again you fail to cit any,

Just because he is the only Marine to have emigrated to the USSR and return ( he did not defect ) is not proof that he was a patsy.

He never made a claim that he disclosed confidential information. You need to cite a source that he made such a claim you made it up and are a known liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong,  he fled the scene.

Yes he fired three shots and easily walked or ran across the room and down to the second floor without being seen until he was confronted in the second floor cafeteria and that is not magical or unrealistic. That is what the evidence shows.

NO one knows what a person who kills POTUS does because there are few precedents.

Each one is different and his actions were irrational as one would expect.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I have njot lied but you have and that is proven.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Name them.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


BS.  If you just killed the POTUS, you wouldn't wait around for public transportation..and you wouldn't go to your home.  Dupe!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I did. Myself and Earl Warren and millions of others.

Want some more names who made that walk ?

Jim Garrison did it. Jim Marrs did it., Fletcher Prouty did it, Oliver Stone did it.

All of them are conspiracy nuts who con you because you are gullible but even they admit it was an easy walk.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



YEs you would dumbass there is no certainty about what one would do.

His pistol was at the boarding house and he had no other means of getting there.

You are not very educated and have no clue what people WOULD do in such a situation AS I have proven you are not expert or authority you are just a fool who got conned.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Because Oswald wasn't _part of _the operation.  He was just a convenient decoy.  As such he wasn't _supposed to_ get away easily.  He's most useful to the operation if he _doesn't _get away.  Or even better if he's offed while "escaping" as outlined above.

Look, we've done all this before, in way more detail.  What's the point in rehashing the same evidence and arguments?  The whole Warren Commission song and dance is as credible as the cry "Aiee!  Our beloved Presidente has shot himself in the back fifty-seven times, pausing only twice to reload".  It's LOADED with holes.  Way too many bullet holes from way too many bullets coming from way too many directions.  Way too much evidence covered up starting with the missing Zapbruder frames.  Way too many conflicts of interest in contriving the ridiculous story.  And way too many laws of physics dismissed by a theory of a magic bullet that floats like a butterfly, pulls over to the side of the road and plans a fricking detour.

Ridiculous.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah...and I suppose you would wait around for the city bus, after killing the POTUS.

LOL!


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah you would plan to kill the POTUS, but forget your handgun at home.  LMFAO.

You would even take the bus....LMFAO.

Then you would even stroll on over to the movie house to catch the matinee.  LMFAO..

CIA Dupe.


----------



## August West (Jun 29, 2018)

Oswald did say " I`m just a patsy".  Alan Dulles`s CIA were pretty much capable of making anyone appear to be whoever the spooks wanted them to be. Dulles was canned by JFK. 
oswald i was a patsy video - Bing video


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it. I do not believe he was not a paid gunman, probably by the Birch Society, Hoover, or any no. of those anti civil rights.
> ...



So the Warren Commission said.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Okay...lets go down that alley.

So why go home and get it if it "was no help"


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah SloppyNazi can you tell me what Oswald and his Russian wife were allowed back in the country without any consequences, after he claimed to give the Russians classified information?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Hmmm...he went to get his pistol after the assassination taking cabs, busses, and the like....

But somehow he wasn't able to go get his pistol before the assassination?

Your assertion makes no sense.

Is your blood boiling yet?


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He admitted he was a patsy, should we believe him?

He claimed he would disclosed information to the Russians.  Funny...the Russians knew he was a CIA plant, and ignored him.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



On this I would agree with you.  There was no "grand" conspiracy involving LBJ, big oil, the UN, etc...


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Cui bono...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



IF you have no car it is either that or take a cab. He actually abandoned the bus and took a cab so yes and so would you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



HE did not plan to kill Kennedy until after arriving at work. HE did not forget the gun he did not need it because the plan was formed after going to work without it as usual.

You would take the bus as well because he had no car dumbass.

Precisely where would you go and why display some of the knowledge you claim to have but never demonstrate?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He murdered Tippet 
His gun, he fled the scene and hid in a nearby theater


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Because at that point he had killed Kennedy. The pistol was worthless for him for the murder of Kennedy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Why would someone supported by the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA be stuck riding the bus to escape?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He never made any claim to give the Russians classified information or claimed that he had done so.

There were some consequences as he was in fact investigated after returning but beyond that it is legal to leave and return to the US.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It makes perfect sense.

One more time try and read slowly so it does not go over your head as it clearly has. HE had  no need for the pistol when he went to work because he was likely not planning to kill Kennedy when he went to work. HE probably planned the murder after arriving at work probably after his lunch break because that is when he routinely read the news paper.

At that point he can get one or the other and the pistol is worthless for killing Kennedy. The pistol becomes more important AFTER using the rifle on Kennedy which id why he then went to retrieve it.

Nothing mysterious or odd about it

IS that sinking in now? Or will you continue to childishly assert something which is stupid?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Accused criminals typically claim to be innocent, or set up, or framed, saying he was a patsy is the same thing with nothing more than an odd choice of words. So no you should not believe him if you have any reasonable amount of intelligence.

He did NOT claim he would disclose classified information to the Russians and in fact he had none to give. 

HE was not a CIA plant and the soviets did not know or think or suspect that he was one. They were in fact quite insightful and smart about what he was which was an idiotic marxist which they were better off without because he was a second rate loser.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



These idiots really need to watch the movie " The package " With Tommy Lee Jones and Gene Hackman.

It is completely fictional and unrelated to JFK but the people who made the movie did a smarter job of dramatizing  how one would commit such a murder with a conspiracy. They kill the patsy on the spot immediately before the assassination with the murder weapon on hand.

Such a conspiracy would not allow the fall guy to run around calling lawyers and talking to the media for two days.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Seems rather inconvenient that he would have to go all the way home to get the pistol when he could have done it the night before and have it with him when he was going to pull off the crime of the century.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He had no opportunity to get it the night before as that was the night he had to get a ride to Irving to retrieve the rifle.

It was one or the other.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He took a bus and a taxi to get it the day of the assassination....
He could have taken a bus and taxi the night before the assassination...

Pretty simple.

Blood boiling yet?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I see the percolator is going off....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Pretty stupid and no it is more tiresome than angering to listen to you being deliberately obtuse.

He could not take a bus or taxi the night before because if he had he would have missed the ride to Irving which was more important.

It has been endlessly explained and you keep going in circles.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You are incapable of inciting me, You give yourself too much credit.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Its not an either/or proposition...

bubble...bubble


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I don't have to...watching you spin out of control is just...fun.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I have not done so and you have not watched any such thing.

You claim to be doing so but you lack the ability.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes it is clearly and you know it.

Enjoy being a brat?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oswald never shot Tippet and eye witnesses said it was someone of a stocky build that did it and it is my belief that it was G Gordon Liddy that had to kill Tippet to use as  a body double after how badly the assassins failed to hit Kennedy in the back of the head. Tippet had an uncanny resemblance to JFK and his nickname around the station was "Jack" which was used as a derogatory dig at Tippet as he wasn't all that popular within the ranks and they didn't like JFK. Unfortunately for the cabal, in the excitement of the moment, Liddy shot Tippet on the right hand side of the head just like what happened to JFK. It was Tippet's body that Jacqueline Kennedy and Robert Kennedy saw after the plane landed at Bethesda. Jacqueline said it didn't look anything like JFK and  something out of Madame Tussaud's wax museum. Tippet's body was taken to Methodist hospital where he was declared dead and then whisked away to Parkland hospital....why is that?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Buses in major cities run through the evening...taxis run 24/7.  Not an "either/or" situation by any stretch of your quite fertile imagination.

I do enjoy being correct.  Perhaps you should try it some time.

*blub*  *blub*


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



SoupNazis is a time waster with no critical thinking skills that swallows any swill he is told by this corporate entity lamely disguising itself as a legitimate governmental body.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Bullshit.  He was a Marxist pig.  Kennedy was too centrist for him.  

The man was a demented murderer and clearly a fucking psychopath, there is no sense in trying to logically justify all his actions.


----------



## gipper (Jun 30, 2018)

theHawk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wrong. Don’t fall for the government’s misinformation. 

Oswald was an ardent anti-communist like all other former Mariners of his time.  Since JFK was trying to end the Cold War and make peace, the powers that be used Oswald as a patsy to get rid of JFK.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Stupid move

He should have been getting the hell out of Dallas 

It wouldn’t have mattered anyway. He had no way of escaping


----------



## gipper (Jun 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He didn’t think he needed to leave Dallas, since he never fired a shot that day... or he thought his good buddies in the CIA/FBI would protect him.  He may have thought someone else was the patsy.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Did Oswald have a son??


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Then why run?
Why shoot Tippet


----------



## gipper (Jun 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He didn’t run.  You call casually leaving the murder scene on public transportation and then going to the movies, RUNNING.  If so, you aren’t very smart. 

It has never been proven he shot Tibbet. In fact, witnesses described someone unlike Oswald and you know it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



everytime the nazi gets his ass owned he laughs in defeat.dont you love it? LOL

Oswald did not run. Yet, you think he murdered the president. LOL! If you shot the POTUS you would run as fast as you could...but Oswald never ran. Strange no?

It is claimed by fools like you, that Oswald fired three shots, then ran the entire length of the six floor to the staircase...ran down four flights of stairs and into the lunchroom (without anyone seeing or hearing him), where he is confronted seconds after the shooting, by a policeman with gun drawn. The cop said Oswald was drinking a soda and appeared very relaxed.

Sounds plausible to a dunce.

Oswald then strolled outside the TBD, with cops and people running all over the place. He leisurely waits for the bus for his ride home, even asks for a transfer from the bus driver...goes home for a few minutes, then to the movie theater. Who goes to the matinee after killing the POTUS?

Sounds plausible to a dunce.
Click to expand...
as always the nazi shill has to lie when he is getting his ass owned.LOL plausible to a dunce indeed.LOL that is comedy gold that he has to lie that oswald ran.LOL what else did we expect from him though right?

what this stupid fuck shill also leaves out is that they even had a world class sprinter try and run the length of his house to the theater and HE could not do it.ofcourse the nazi shill will say that I am the one lying just like his boss tells him to post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

BS. If you just killed the POTUS, you wouldn't wait around for public transportation..and you wouldn't go to your home. Dupe!

Yeah...and I suppose you would wait around for the city bus, after killing the POTUS.

LOL!



as i said,the nazi CIA agent sure gets paid big bucks by his handlers for his constant ass beatings he suffers from us everyday year after year.

Lucky for him they HAVE the big bucks to pay him to troll cause he would have quit YEARS ago by now if they did not as you well know.


oh and dont forget the other one where he wants us to believe that he like oswald,would have gone down to the lunch lounge and stayed there having a coke after killing the president as well and then would have walked out the front door where all the police were. dont you love this CHILDS trolling how he always has shit on his face after the day is over?


as i said before,lucky for him his boss as Langley can afford to give him pay raises that he asks for for his ass beatings he suffers year after year everyday.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

August West said:


> Oswald did say " I`m just a patsy".  Alan Dulles`s CIA were pretty much capable of making anyone appear to be whoever the spooks wanted them to be. Dulles was canned by JFK.
> oswald i was a patsy video - Bing video



as does everybody here,you took the NAZI agent troll at Langley to school and you have him whining and crying in defeat as we all do here all the time.He never watches videos when he gets owned like this that Oswald is and was caught on fiim saying -IM A PATSY,NO SIR I DID NOT SHOOT ANYBODY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I try and tell people here all the time everyday DONT ARGUE WITH THESE LANGLEY employees like candyass,the Hawk-err the Idiot,WRONGWINGER,the op here,and ESPECIALLY the sad little CIA shill that seeks attention so badly he talks to people like me in the first person who have him on ignore.

the fact the NAZI shill talks to me in the first person talking to himself all the time is all the proof in the world he is one psychotic nut dangerous to the world.


No sane person would go around addressing someone in the first person when they have had them on ignore for years as this crazy stupid fuck does.

Like any normal person,when someone puts ME on ignore,I dont address them in the first person.that is the same thing as talking to yourself.,I jjust talk to everybody else how their posts are retarded as the nazi agent is.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Number one, "Marxist" and "Anarchist" are two different things, and number two, there's no evidence any such 'record' existed until it was plugged in after the shooting and his apprehension.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Again, it begs the question of why not have the gun with you from the start if you’re going to jump through such  hoops to go and get it when the heat is on?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



On the other hand, if you see that you've just been set up, your priority might be to go home, get the pistol and try to get away if you can.  Which would not have occurred to you if you didn't know the setup was coming.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



hey gipper,dale,did you notice there were TEN farts in a row by the shills of Langley on page 35? they are REALLY getting desperate now with all their farting going on in this thread  getting their asses owned by us.

Yeah EVERY serious researcher knows he was an ardent anti communist like all marines at the time and ALSO knows he was very highly connected to the CIA.


they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are with their TEN farts they had on page 35. after you just owned them as we always do here everyday


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is one scenario.  I think there may be some fruit at the end of that branch myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks we as a people just can't accept that JFK, who was a respected and handsome president in his time, could be off'd so easily
> ...



yeah apparently he thinks the FBI was different back then and actually looked out for the people.that they were not corrupt back then nut only became corrupt recently.comedy gold.denial mode.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



yes because a corrupt government says it can be proved and they say it was done properly.in his warped fucked up mind,that makes it fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 30, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




best damn post on the thread.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong.

Oswald shot Tibbet as the evidence and most of the witnesses prove.

The only witnesses who failed to identify Oswald were much farther away. The witnesses closest to OSwald identified Oswald exclusively.

Oswald DID hit Kennedy in the back of the head.

The rest of your post is simple delusional fantasy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not between Dallas and Irving and he needed to get to Irving first
,

You have yet to be right you have only made yourself look like a jackass..

It was an either or situation which has been proven and you know it you dumbfuck


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



More partisan BS disguising the fact that I made you feel stupid.

Just get over the humiliation that I owned you boy and admit it is you wasting time trying to save face after being schooled by your better..


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



HE did fire 3 shots as the evidence proves and you have yet to cite evidence of CIA or FBI involvement.

In fact go ahead and cite the passage of the WC which is a lie or fabrication and then provide evidence. Until you do so you are a proven liar fool and fraud.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes he ran. And every one who knows Oswald acted a lone is smarter than you fool

It is proven he shot Tibbet most of the witnesses described Oswald. The only ones who did not were too far away to make an ID.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong his record as an avowed Marxist pre existed the shooting.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That question has been asked and answered you are just an immature troll pretending that it has not.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There was no setup.

Oswald shot Kennedy which the evidence proves


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Buses in major cities run through the evening...taxis run 24/7.  Not an "either/or" situation by any stretch of your quite fertile imagination.
> ...



Ahh “dumbfuck”….the pot is boiling over.

So now you’re expecting the world to believe that busses and taxis (the same mode Oswald took after shooting JFK) was not available between Irving and Dallas before Oswald shot JFK….

Lets look at the gargantuan distances these forms of conveyance would have to cover to make such and arduous journey:






Wow 12 miles.

I win.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The answer provided was “he didn’t need the gun”….the same gun that he went home and got instead of high tailing it out of town….

The answer makes no sense…much like the author of the answer.  

*blub* *blub*


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It’s actually JD Tippit, not Tibbet.  Perhaps you should research the matter more carefully?


----------



## sparky (Jun 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...




Ok then Ram, ill play

because this is where you;re going>>>>>

the deep state has controlled the offal office, congress, military , media ,and scotus for 1/2 century

they've lied and manipulated everything , and always manage to hide the evidence

we're all in>>>



> recently.comedy gold.denial mode



inquiring minds would like to know what the plan is....

you've the floor sir........

~S~


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Nobody brings up the Trilateral Commission any more.  Those guys are probably laughing their ass off…  

LOL


----------



## gipper (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Candy I am so glad you are kicking Sloppynazi's ass.  Many of us done it over the years on this topic (it is the only topic he posts in).  I have long since tired of his stupid shit and lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Murder weapon was found in his possession


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


His pistol was not going to save him

He was the most hunted man in America. He was not going to get away


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He is not and you never have.

WHat you are tired of is being called out on your lies and stupidity.

For example you know that there are no lies or fabrications in the Warren Commission because you cannot cite one


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Which proves what?

HE needed a ride to get to Irving and once there he needed to stay there overnight.

You lost this argument long ago boy.

Except it and go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What a liar you are.

You went from being a stupid and barely literate little troll to an outright deceitful liar

It has been proven to you it was an either or situation and you know it.

Now since everyone knows you are out of your league go play your bratty little games elsewhere 

He did not need it to shoot Kennedy,'


Explain how he would have shot Kennedy with a pistol dumbass according to you the pistol was a  more deadly weapon than the rifle.

\Anwser the question


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



That is your opinion and it's one I agree with.  A thousand weapons wouldn't have saved his hide from apprehension.  However that isn't our decision to make.  

Fact:  He, Oswald,  thought he needed it enough to go home and get it after the assassination instead of high tailing it out of Dodge.  
Fact:  He had means, motive, and opportunity to collect the pistol prior to going to work the day he killed JFK.
Fact:  He did not do it.  

Make your own decision of course but to me, it speaks to his reliance upon help that never materialized.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

FWIW;

The History Channel has some DYK's about the Warren Commission.

Number 3 is relevant...

*Earl Warren suppressed key evidence from the Commission.*

Chief Justice Earl Warren was a close friend of the Kennedy family, and his personal attachment may have interfered with his duties to the Commission. In one of the most infamous episodes of the investigation, Warren denied his fellow Commission members access to Kennedy’s autopsy photos because he deemed them too disturbing. He later refused to allow the Commission to interview certain witnesses whom Lee Harvey Oswald may have known in Mexico, and even tried to block an interview with first lady Jackie Kennedy because he didn’t want to invade her privacy.

9 Things You May Not Know About the Warren Commission


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





Fact: He didn't need a ride after the assassination...he took buses and cabs.

You're simply wrong.  Repeating your lie over and over does nothing except injure your credibility...or what is left of it.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Fact:  I never made any such statement.  Since I never made any such statement...I will not answer such a brazenly stupid question. 
Fact:  Oswald shot Kennedy with his rifle.
Fact:  He had means, motive, and opportunity to acquire the pistol before he shot JFK
Fact:  He did not do it.
Fact:  He did squander any narrow chance he had of escaping in having to go back and acquire the pistol after shooting JFK; the same pistol he could have acquired before.

Any impartial logical observer would conclude that something must have happened to act as an incentive for Oswald to go and collect the weapon after the assassination.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong.

He did not have the means to get both weapons the night before.

HE made a choice which he had to make.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



FACT yes you made such a statement and are now lying about it.

FACT he had means to get one or the other as has been proven to you.

FACT It was more important to get the rifle and could only get one or the other. Which has been proven to you.

FACT He squandered nothing and had no chance of escaping whether he had gone to get the pistol or not.

FACT he could not have acquired i before if he went to get the rifle.

Any intelligent impartial and logical observers knows you are a liar and fool.

It has been repeatedly explained to you why you are wrong and PROVEN wrong and you KNOW IT.


You are not stating fact now answer the question how was the pistol better for shooting Kennedy WHICH YOU SAID


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


That is because AFTER the assassination he was not going to Irving.
I am correct and that fact is fucking proving beyond your pathetic ability to challenge and you know.

Stop trolling and lying boy.

I have massive credibility and evidence you have repeatedly childish rants

You only do this because you wish to appear intelligent even thought you know you are not


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fact:  In Dallas, TX, cabs and buses run into the evening if not later.
Fact:  He was ambulatory
Fact:  He had money to take cabs and buses on 11/22/63
Almost certain fact:  He had money on 11/21/63

Not sure what the conditions are where you live but in the real world, Oswald had means, motive, and opportunity to assemble his arsenal prior to going to work on the morning of the 22nd.

Sorry.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You do have your opinions....

They don't make sense but they are yours and they are cute in a child-like manner.



Soupnazi630 said:


> You only do this because you wish to appear intelligent even thought you know you are not



You're making me look more and more intelligent everytime you post and become more and more unhinged and venomous that not everyone believes your "theory"

Facts are not your friends.
Neither is anyone else apparently.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Irving is not Dallas he needed to get to Irving and stay the night there.


Wrong he


candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Dallas is not Irving he had to get the rifle and spend the night he DID NOT have the means to get both weapons as has been proven and forced down your throat.

At this point you are playing games like an immature troll


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




I have facts not opinions AND YOU HAVE NO FRIENDS.

You are transparently a proven liar masquerading as someone with a brain

I am destroying you and proving you a liar with every post.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Someone had mentioned that David Ben-Gurion got tired of Kennedy threatening to inspect their nuclear test facility there in Dimona. James Angleton was, of course, the chief of CIA at the time and responsible for Mossad liaison.

Of course, that's just the word.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Oswald did have an opportunity, means, and motive to retrieve his weapon prior to 11/22/63
That he didn't suggests that he expected not to need it.
That he had to make a trip to pick it up once he had killed JFK speaks to how important it was to him to be armed.

Logic would dictate that you would have the weapon with you especially after taking such elaborate attempts to package the rifle.

Now you seem to not know the rules....

Stuff like this:



 

is not allowed:

Addition to USMB Posting Guidelines.

Now be a good little boy and apologize.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Fact:  He had the means the day of the assassination.
Why you think he didn't have the means the day before is bizarre.
But then again, your pot boiled over a long time ago...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If the JFK killing was such a conspiracy

Why didn’t Oswald have a car?
Why didn’t he have an escape plan ready?
Why were the cops able to pick him up so quickly?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



So what is your theory?

Let’s hear


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I only object to you calling it "such a conspiracy".  All a conspiracy requires is 2 persons.  I think that may be what we're looking at--a very small scale conspiracy--that had massive implications.  

Now on to the questions...

1.As for the question about the car, see #2 below.

2.I think he was promised support in the form of an escape plan by this somebody that included transit out of Dallas after the assassination.  There was no need for a car.  

3.As for the cops picking him up so quickly; I don't think that was a conspiracy at all; the Dallas PD followed some leads and found their man.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Well, whoever “helped him” wasn’t much help


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is just it.   The help was never meant to materialize.  Those who cajoled Oswald into doing this never intended to do anything other than have this poor boob do this errand; it was all upside for them with near zero exposure.  

I think he made his "services" available to the Russians, to the Cubans, and actors in our own government.  Someone at one of those agencies, at a low level told him to "knock himself out" if he wanted to;  meaning that it didn't get official approval, didn't get mid-management approval; likely didn't get even station chief's approval.  When the opportunity for Kennedy presented itself, the contact at one of those entities green lighted it and promised support to get the figurative rock rolling down the hill.  Then one of 3 things happen:

A.  Oswald kills Kennedy.  Which is what happened.  Once he is apprehended, the "somebody" has deniability since there is no paper trail going downward or upward.  
B.  Oswald tries and misses.  This puts Oswald in the lurch and preserves that "somebody" deniability.
C. Oswald doesn't do anything.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  

I tend to think it was someone on our side at the very least.  I still don't "buy" one of the few people to defect from one superpower to the other, then defect back with his Russian wife the other way during the height of the cold war....the same guy who is a nutjob that was able to slip across the border and visit the Soviet and Cuban embassies in Mexico City...the same guy who was (at the very least) active in the anti-JFK "movement"...that he just happen to be working on the President's motorcade route seems too convenient.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Happened to be working?
Oswald worked at the TSBD before they even knew JFK was going to Dallas


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 1, 2018)

Oswald was sooooooooooooo lucky.   Though born "poor" ....  Get's special electronic spy training in Marines ... becomes fluent in Russian .... but renounces USA and moves to Russia.  While in Russia manages to bag a good looking Russian woman (had a couple of kids).... When he wants to come back to USA,  the USA government not mad at him ... even springs for his ticket home ... and ticked for his wife (and kids if he had them at that time)... (wasn't that nice of the government in light of his defection !) ... then turns Communist in New Orleans ..gets on TV touting Castro ... then develops a great desire to kill JFK ... and month or two after being in New Orleans,  manages to get a low paying job in Dallas that put him in a room with a view of the JFK parade route.  What luck !   

ya know,  the Warren Commission is crap and all who believe LHO killed JFK are dunces or shills.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Oswald was sooooooooooooo lucky.   Though born "poor" ....  Get's special electronic spy training in Marines ... becomes fluent in Russian .... but renounces USA and moves to Russia.  While in Russia manages to bag a good looking Russian woman (had a couple of kids).... When he wants to come back to USA,  the USA government not mad at him ... even springs for his ticket home ... and ticked for his wife (and kids if he had them at that time)... (wasn't that nice of the government in light of his defection !) ... then turns Communist in New Orleans ..gets on TV touting Castro ... then develops a great desire to kill JFK ... and month or two after being in New Orleans,  manages to get a low paying job in Dallas that put him in a room with a view of the JFK parade route.  What luck !
> 
> ya know,  the Warren Commission is crap and all who believe LHO killed JFK are dunces or shills.


Oswald never had a desire to kill JFK
He never said anything negative about JFK in his frequent rants

Oswald did not stalk JFK, JFK came to him


----------



## gipper (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Those are good reasons FOR a conspiracy.  

Who shoots the POTUS and has no plan for a quick escape?  Who shoots the POTUS and takes public transportation home?  Who shoots the POTUS, but forgets to bring his handgun with him?

I don't suppose this has occurred to someone so foolish.


----------



## gipper (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was sooooooooooooo lucky.   Though born "poor" ....  Get's special electronic spy training in Marines ... becomes fluent in Russian .... but renounces USA and moves to Russia.  While in Russia manages to bag a good looking Russian woman (had a couple of kids).... When he wants to come back to USA,  the USA government not mad at him ... even springs for his ticket home ... and ticked for his wife (and kids if he had them at that time)... (wasn't that nice of the government in light of his defection !) ... then turns Communist in New Orleans ..gets on TV touting Castro ... then develops a great desire to kill JFK ... and month or two after being in New Orleans,  manages to get a low paying job in Dallas that put him in a room with a view of the JFK parade route.  What luck !
> ...


Let's see now....the only US Marine to EVER defect to the USSR, is magically allowed to return without consequences WITH his Russian wife, was known to the media as a radical leftist, was on national TV speaking of the wonders of Castro....and more....yet the Secret Service, FBI, and Dallas PD do not pick him up, knowing the presidential motorcade will past directly by the building where the WELL KNOWN RADICAL COMMIE WORKS.  No one even makes sure the TBD is secure with all windows closed.  SS agents are told to stay off the presidential limo as it leaves Love Field. The motorcade takes a route that forces it to make sharp turns slowing it to a crawl, while surrounded by crowds of people and many high rise buildings with windows wide open....and on and on and on........................

Strange...no?


----------



## gipper (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's what they do to a patsy.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Okay…

If you’re a politician and LBJ is on your ticket…do you think it is reasonable to expect that you’ll be making a stop or two in Texas:  if nothing else than to raise money?  I do. At the time, you visited Houston and you visited Dallas when you visited Texas as this is where the money was.  I do grant that the actual route is a hard needle to thread.  But as likely as it was that it would not be going by the TSBD…it is rather incredible that it did in my view.  But his going to Dallas?  Not that hard to imagine.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Someone who can’t afford a car and has nobody helping him


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If he was a patsy they would have killed him before he could be caught


----------



## gipper (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


...and yet he had all these big money people hanging around him.  Some with known CIA ties.  


Strange no?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He did not have the opportunity to pick it up once he began planning the assassination that is proven and you are done.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I have  explained why he did not have the means the day before.

No I proved you wrong and a complete fool a long time ago.

You are just a pretentious twat trying to lay claim to being intelligent despite being proven a fool


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You are the one who is foolish.

The most likely assassin cares not for escape plans because the crime is more important than survival which is what Oswald thought.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Those questions are irrelevant because the evidence proves you wrong.

He had a one way trip arranged by a co worker to get him to Irving he did not have the means to go retrieve the hand gun thus destroying and ruining your idiotic speculation.

None of what you claim is supported by evidence but it is refuted debunked and shredded by evidence no matter how much your adolescent brain wants to be viewed is insightful


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Good to know Oswald kept notes on when he started planning this....lol.  Oh wait, you're just spitballing.  Logic (and common sense) tells us that if he had means to travel after the assassination, he had the means before.  Time?  Your bizarre accusation that buses and taxis don't run at night is cute...stupid but cute.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You seem unable to grasp what happened in those two days regardless of how many times it is explained to you 

Irving is not Dallas


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How wonderful --- Denialists can actually read people's thoughts.  Even half a century later.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I recall putting a map up demonstrating that.

The argument that Oswald didn't have a chance to go pick up his pistol is just silly.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I'm not sure what your theory is on the whole matter.  

I'm sure Oswald was the lone gunman in this assassination.  However, Oswald did a lot of things that just do not make sense if, in fact, he was the only one involved in the assassination.  Not having an escape plan is fine.  But if you're going to say he was just resigned to getting caught after he killed JFK....you have to explain the following facts;

Why leave the building and the rifle behind?  If you know you're going to get caught, why not stay up there and shoot it out with the cops? 
Why, if you're going to leave the building (which seems (to me anyway)  to indicate that he is at least interested in getting away) and go home and get his pistol; why not have it before and save yourself precious time?  
Why, if you're going to go through the time and trouble to conceal this rifle...why not put the pistol in your lunch box or pocket or whatever too?  

There doesn't seem to be any logical explanations.  The ones offered are "he didn't have a chance" or "he knew it was over"...
The problem with those explanations is that his actions prove that he did have a chance and that he did try to at least evade the police.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong jackass.

We have evidence of his behavior changing. We have evidence of his habits which strongly suggests he did not begin planning the murder until after noon on november 21st.

He had no opportunity to get both weapons the day before.

Your denial is that of a motherfucking fool who is too damn childish to admit when he is wrong.

Seriously grow up and stop trolling to save face you are as bad as LARAM and Gipper. Two of the biggest losers in all of internet history.

Everyone knows you have been made a bitch.

Logic facts and common sense tell us no such thing,.

logic facts and common sense prove you wrong they prove you a fool and a liar and you know it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No it is not and the map proved nothing moron.

HE needed a ride to get to Irving.

He needed to stay there with his wife and retrieve the rifle while also hiding it from her and Ruth Payne. He then needed to make arrangements to get back to work the next day.

He did not have an opportunity to get both weapons


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Because even if someone is resigned to getting caught it does not mean they will not seize an opportunity to TRY and get away.

Your premise is that such thins are predictable, they are not.

He had no opportunity to get both weapons the day before as has been proven and you know.

Yes logical and reasonable and evidence based explanations have been carefully spoon fed to you. You however are a tiny ego brat who wants to appear intelligent so you keep repeating debunked stupid and illogical crap


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes total fools like LARAM and Hipper think they are telepathic and deny the fact that Oswald acted alone


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


*blub* *blub*



Soupnazi630 said:


> We have evidence of his behavior changing. We have evidence of his habits which strongly suggests he did not begin planning the murder until after noon on november 21st.
> He had no opportunity to get both weapons the day before.


Really? What evidence is that?  
*blub* *blub*



Soupnazi630 said:


> Your denial is that of a motherfucking fool who is too damn childish to admit when he is wrong.
> Seriously grow up and stop trolling to save face you are as bad as LARAM and Gipper. Two of the biggest losers in all of internet history.


Oh you're giving them a run for their money there.  And my my...you're so angry when you've been proven wrong-and stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Amazing, he had the money to take cabs and buses after killing JFK.
Your bizarre assertion that he didn't have it the day before is bewildering.
I guess they had a casino or something inside the TSBD and he won the money to take the cabs and buses?  

*yawn*

You ever get tired of being my bitch?


----------



## whitehall (Jul 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


I think that's correct and the Warren Commission needn't have bothered except that the intent of the commission was to cover the government's ass by injecting conspiracies into the mix. The problem is that it ain't all there is. Oswald was a traitor who left his post in the Military and renounced his Country. He should have been doing time in Levenworth after he returned to the U.S. with his KGB bride but he was apparently welcomed back by the CIA. What happened? Was Oswald a double agent who got away from his handlers in the CIA and committed the most atrocious crime in history or was the CIA in on it?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2018)

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


Oswald was a whiny little bitch looking for attention


----------



## gipper (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The only logical explanation is Oswald was the patsy.  He likely never fired a shot that day.


----------



## gipper (Jul 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes leftists like you are typically whiny little bitches, but Oswald was a radical right wing anti -communist.  So, wrong again.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Believe me, I know the feeling.

Okay,

We've established the nonsense of the "the pistol wasn't important" gambit because, obviously, it was important enough for him to go and collect.  I think we can dispense with that silly argument.  

Now you guys seem transfixed on the time it would have taken Oswald to make a side trip from one suburb to another.  

How long would  it have took him to get his rifle and his pistol then...if we're going to go down this alley and discuss logistics; give me a number of hours and distances he would have had to travel...if you're so confident that it was impossible for a man in Dallas Texas to collect 2 items before the next morning...it should prove your point.  I'm thinking it will disprove it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



Now you are getting the hang of it that the CIA was in on it.NOW you're catching on.glad to see you FINALLY not trolling for a change,keep it up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




we have proven earlier that he did not.this also proves he did not this post from an experienced hunter

Very well then. As a technician, a rational-objectivist, hunter and gun owner I have never seen my target fly towards the direction of the projectile. Of the countless animals, targets, etc I have shot they always fly away from the projectile as Newton tells us they should.


as i said earlier,i have seen HUNDREDS of posters over the years that were hunters that have come on these boards over the years and say the same thing that as a hunter,they have never seen an animals head go toward them after shooting them,that their heads always forward,not backwards toward them.

Plus we have criag roberts a vietnam veteran and distinguised sniper who wrote the book KILLZONE.He says in his book that he not once when he was a sniper in that war did he see a persons head go backwards after shooting them from the back,that their head always went forward. He says when he went up to the 6th floor window,he knew right of the WC was bullshit because he knew HE could not make the shot.

other experienced snipers from vietnam have said the same thing as Roberts over the years as well.

plus eyewitnesses accounts also said his head went FORWARD.

These Langley employees that have penetrated this site,the OP WRONGwinger,candyass,jake and the sad desperate nazi shill,can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are knowing they are owned by me as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



which is WHY they HAD nine count them,NINE farts in a row in a row on this page in desperation whlie slinging shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...



good thing they got a company to pay them big bucks for this ass beating you gave them.LOL

also dont forget that LBJ ducked his head while the Limo was on Houston even BEFORE it got on Elm which he later did again.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Oswald was sooooooooooooo lucky.   Though born "poor" ....  Get's special electronic spy training in Marines ... becomes fluent in Russian .... but renounces USA and moves to Russia.  While in Russia manages to bag a good looking Russian woman (had a couple of kids).... When he wants to come back to USA,  the USA government not mad at him ... even springs for his ticket home ... and ticked for his wife (and kids if he had them at that time)... (wasn't that nice of the government in light of his defection !) ... then turns Communist in New Orleans ..gets on TV touting Castro ... then develops a great desire to kill JFK ... and month or two after being in New Orleans,  manages to get a low paying job in Dallas that put him in a room with a view of the JFK parade route.  What luck !
> 
> ya know,  the Warren Commission is crap and all who believe LHO killed JFK are dunces or shills.



Its pretty obvious we have at LEAST three shills from Langley that have penetrated this site trolling on this thread,one being the OP WRONGwinger. Yeah thats comedy gold how they like to try and convince us that Oswald could have done all this without being prosecuted as a traiter by the FBI once he got home after renouncing his citizenship and how he just happened to meet Marinas Uncle I believe it was who had ties to the intelligence community. Russia is like the most difficult language to learn and oswald spoke it Fluently according to Marina.  

To master and speak it so fluently as he did in such a short time before meeting Marina,given the fact he had so many Intelligent agency connections,he would have had to be extremely intelligent to master it so much as he did which with CIA training,that would be a feat that could easily have been accomplished.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



the mossad along with the CIA had a huge hand in it as well.

Israel/Zionism behind all of it from JFK to 911


----------



## gipper (Jul 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Great book....but the statist dummies won't read it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Your just now figuring that out?

Him and the op WRONGwinger would kill themselves first before ever admitting they were proven wrong.  Sounnazi agent is everybit as bad as WRONGwinger. Four years ago,wrongwinger insisted the Rams were not coming back to LA even though all the facts i posted it was so obvious they were that a CHILD could have figured it out i knew what i was talking about,yet he ignored all the evidence i gave him that it was so obvious they were. He STILL lives in denial today that he was proven wrong by me always trying to convince himself the rams are still in st louis.seriously,i am not kidding. that is sad indeed when you cant even own up to being wrong on something as tiny as that which the nazi shill is obviously the same way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



that there is proof that it was treason committed by the secret service that day and you can rule out incompetence by them for their horrible job they did of protecting him that day,with pamphlets like that,they should have motorcycles on each side of him and an agent on the running board in back of him as well which WAS done when he first got there before that agent was told to get off by his superior.

thats also bullshit as these agents like to claim that kennedy requested them not to be there so the crowds  could see him because the photos show that while on Houston,there ARE motorcycles on each side of him when the crowds were VERY LARGE,yet when he gets on Elm where the crowds are much thinner,they back off towards the rear of the Limo? so much for the BS that Kennedy wanted them back so the crowds could see him.

If the secret service was allegedly incompetant that day,there should have been multiple firings with many heads rolling yet not on single agent got fired for their imcompetance? yeah no conspiracy there.yeah right.

if any of us screw up and are incompetant at OUR job,we all get fired.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Of course these Langley employees that have penetrated this thread wont read it.

they dont want to hear from an EXPERT.. I got to meet Roberts once,very knowledgeable guy.really knows his stuff. at one of their JFK yearly conferences once,the time i met roberts i also met a vietnam vet who also said he never once in his killings as a sniper in that war,ever saw a mans head go backwards after shooting him in the back of the head.It was not something he wanted to talk about but under the circumstances because of the subject,he felt he had to come out and talk about it that day.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 2, 2018)

rightwinger is a Mossad who was invested heavily in defense stocks, oil, gold, and the long bond on 9/10/2001


Nobody with a brain believes the Zionist Traitors of the "warren commission."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You have long since been pwned by me and become my bitch boy so stop fooling yourself.

It is not a question of how much money he had it is a question of priorities and he had to get the rifle first. he did not have opportunity to get both which I have proven to you and force fed down your throat.

You know you are wrong and are now just a childish troll/

My assertion is logical factual and supported by evidence your denial is childish and idiotic


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You have never proven anything on this board or any other board except that you are and ignorant buffoon.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger is a Mossad who was invested heavily in defense stocks, oil, gold, and the long bond on 9/10/2001
> 
> 
> Nobody with a brain believes the Zionist Traitors of the "warren commission."



Yes everyone with any degree of intelligence knows that the Warren Commission stated facts backed by evidence which you cannot refute


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The CIA was not in on it.

You have never been able to produce or cite evidence of CIA involvement much like your idiot friend Gipper


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle  for $19.99
> 
> The Italian made rifle was not respected as a military weapon, but thousands were dumped on the market as cheap military surplus
> 
> ...



Sure.

No conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No you have failed to present evidence that the Pistol was necessary for the assassination.

You have only repeated a debunked claim that he should have been able to get both which has been proven false.

Until you learn a few things and stop being my BITCH  and admit you awe wrong nothing else you say has any intelligent support.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle  for $19.99
> ...



That is correct there is no evidence of a conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Oswald was a marxist he was not a right wing anti communist.

That is fact which you cannot cite evidence to refute.


Cite a passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That is not logical it is idiotic in the extreme.

He was no patsy and we have a mountain of evidence that he is the only one firing shots that day at both Kennedy and Tippet.

You on the other hand can only repeat the same crap without evidence.

Cite one passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


All false he was never CIA and his wife was not KGB.

The intent of the commission was to discover the truth


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Oswald was



JEWISH

as was Jack Ruby, who had a real name...

JACOB RUBENSTEIN


JFK was the first act of Zionism/Deep State.  It was only the beginning.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 2, 2018)

Ted Cruz is another JDAAC, and his daddy is a JDAAC "Christian preacher."


Look who Ted's daddy was "pals" with....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 2, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger is a Mossad who was invested heavily in defense stocks, oil, gold, and the long bond on 9/10/2001
> 
> 
> Nobody with a brain believes the Zionist Traitors of the "warren commission."



I'll note it again and not to let the cat out of the bag but I believe this thread is the product of dry (very dry) humor presenting ironic satire.  Much like his forays into "Trumpgas" and "Obamagas".

I think he just sets the fuse and watches the shitshow.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was
> ...


YEs he was jewish which irrelevant


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




*crickets*


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course I never made such a claim that the pistol was necessary for the assassination.

What i did state was that Oswald, after he killed Kennedy, though it was necessary to go get it.
What doesn’t make sense is why he didn’t have it to start with.  

That you state your opinion is cute and irrelevant (just like you) but I think a reasonable person would have the  weapons before  hand; not after if he was acting alone.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ignoring fact that you are wrong.

What has been established is your obtuse ignorance.

He had no opportunity to get both his pistol and his rifle as we have established.

Stop lying about it as the evidence has been presented, you have read it. you have been proven wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Of course you did exactly that.

No he did not necessarily think it was necessary he wanted it.

What does not make sense is why he would have gotten the pistol when the rifle was more important and he could only get one as you know full well.

I have not stated opinion I have stated evidence based conclusion. What you have stated is that you are a zit faced punk who wishes to be seen as intellegent and that you have uncovered a mystery supporting a conspiracy.

You have failed miserably and everyone knows it .
A reasonable person with no car and limited means to secretly retrieve a rifle under the nose of his wife and Ruth Payne would have done as Oswald did.

You do not think at all


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Okay…prove it.  How long would it have taken?  What is the mileage radius?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Please show me the quote where I said the pistol was necessary for the assassination.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I have done so already and the distance and time are not the relevant factors.

Stop asking for proof which has already been given.

You know you already lost and are just acting like a chump


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You have repeatedly stated that any and all people would have had to have both.

scroll up and read. and maybe you wont look like such a fool.

Too easy making you my bitch


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Ahh, the old dodge.  You have done no such thing and you know it.  When you wish to post your proof…feel free. You’re on ignore for a while for being a total jerk. <plink>


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes I have done so repeatedly and you are lying to deny that I have.

I have painstakingly stated facts and evidence about Oswald's known behavior and the reasons why this establishes that he could not retrieve both weapons.

This evidence is far superior more logical and fact based than any of the imaginary delusional crap you have posted which is senseless and illogical.


I have done all of this more than once and each time you simply sit in denial like a dishonest and deceitful idiot.and pretend it was not posted.

I have proven you wrong and you knjow it you lying twat.


You are the only one dodging anything.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 2, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


FACT.
When they put you on ignore they know they lost and you won


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


He fired three, two of which hit the target


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Nya, Nya, Nya

I can’t hear you!


----------



## gipper (Jul 3, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Cite evidence that Oswald fired that carbine and hit anything.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I put homeboy on ignore because he says he did something that he clearly did not.  You have more class than that so I’m hoping you can take up the battle for him:

Okay…prove it.  How long would it have taken?  What is the mileage radius?

If it’s in this thread, I am unaware of it.  I can almost 100% assure you that it is not.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well, we know he brought it into the building through Beull Frazier’s testimony; when the packaging was found, the rifle was found, and no curtain rods were found.

The bullets that were confirmed on the Zapruder film indicate there were 3 shots; first Conally turning his head; secondly, JFK grabbing his throat, and third, the fatal head shot.  Science has proven (and I used to be a  skeptic) that once a high velocity projectile enters a body, the physics make the bullets do things that are unexpected.  Also pictures of the so called magic bullet that was found at Parkland show that it is not a pristine  condition bullet with damage to the sides of the shell.  

Oswalds’ actions after the assassination shout loudest about his guilt in the matter.


----------



## gipper (Jul 3, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Agreed...we know Oswald brought the shitty carbine to work that day.  Funny thing is if you planned to kill the POTUS that day, wouldn't you conceal the weapon?  Yes he wrapped it up and claimed it was curtain rods, but really?  No one can seriously think anyone would believe it was curtain rods, after the shooting occurred.  As such he IMMEDIATELY becomes a SUSPECT...rather convenient I think.  

Most real experts do not think any human shot in the back of the head, falls backward UPON IMPACT.  It is physically and scientifically impossible.  This alone proves a conspiracy took place...to say nothing of the numerous other inconsistencies, lies, distortions, cover ups, murders, etc.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If someone is standing on the ground, I would question it.  When you’re in a car moving forward and someone guns the gas because they are being shot at, I think it’s more than logical body parts fall away from the direction being traveled.


----------



## gipper (Jul 3, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I tend to doubt that too but at any rate, that is not what happened.  Clearly the limo had slowed almost to a stop (strange no?), then came the head shot.  When you are shot in the head, the response is instantaneous and that clearly is evident by JFK's head movement backward.  The driver did not accelerate until after JFK's head had exploded.  Secondly, Jackie was on the trunk gathering Jack's skill while an SS agent runs and jumps on the car.  If the driver had accelerated enough to knock your head back, Jackie would have ended up in the street and the agent would never have reached the limo.

Many conspiracy theorists believe the driver was in on the CIA's assassination of JFK.  Why would he slow almost to a stop at that point?  The crowds had diminished and he had a straight road in front of him.  Yet another questionable thing about the killing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 3, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



i obviously meant to say in this post here that eyewitnesses said his head went BACKWARDS not forward which proves he was obviously shot from the front and the shills here can only cry in defeat like the paid shills they are.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He got one thing right.That he knows he is wrong and is a childish troll.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 3, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



that first sentence along proves he did not do it. dont forget to mention as well the shell casings at the scene did not match oswalds gun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 3, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



the understatement of the CENTURY.

Yep,as hard as it is to believe,you would have better luck with a one year old  baby than you would with THIS stupid fuck.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 3, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> i obviously meant to say in this post here that eyewitnesses said his head went BACKWARDS not forward which proves he was obviously shot from the front and the shills here can only cry in defeat like the paid shills they are.LOL



In 1992 on national TV,  Dr Crenshaw told the world that all the doctors knew JFK was shot from the front .... but went along with the lie due to threats if they told truth that undermined the Warren Report bs.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



ok


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 4, 2018)

The greatest and best documentary about the JFK assassination was done by Francis Richard Connolly...someone that I am proud to call a friend. He found out that I mentioned his documentary when I was interviewed on John B Wells show "Caravan To Midnight" and he contacted me. I was beyond honored and never did I ever believe that I would ever speak with this incredible researcher and documentary maker. I bet the naysayers will never spend the time to watch this. I was introduced to this video almost four years ago and although it is 3 and a half hours long, I watched it from beginning to end and have either watched it or listened to it at least 15 times...it has just that much information.

Watch this and come back and then tell me with a straight face that Oswald and ONLY Oswald was involved in killing Kennedy.


----------



## gipper (Jul 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is speculation that the CIA killed Tippit to use his body as a double.  As Dale stated, why would they whisk Tippit's body to Parkland?  

Some speculate that Tippit's body is interned at Arlington.


----------



## gipper (Jul 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> The greatest and best documentary about the JFK assassination was done by Francis Richard Connolly...someone that I am proud to call a friend. He found out that I mentioned his documentary when I was interviewed on John B Wells show "Caravan To Midnight" and he contacted me. I was beyond honored and never did I ever believe that I would ever speak with this incredible researcher and documentary maker. I bet the naysayers will never spend the time to watch this. I was introduced to this video almost four years ago and although it is 3 and a half hours long, I watched it from beginning to end and have either watched it or listened to it at least 15 times...it has just that much information.
> 
> Watch this and come back and then tell me with a straight face that Oswald and ONLY Oswald was involved in killing Kennedy.


I have seen that video before and do not doubt that much or all of it is true.  The thing is it is so dark and depressing, that most Americans just don't have the stomach for it.  I suspect this helps the criminal ruling class get away with the crimes they regularly commit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The rifle belonged to Oswald. There was a picture of him with the rifle. They traced the mail order purchase to Oswald, the bullet was traced to his Carcano, same gun he used against Gen Walker, the gun was found at  his place of work, he brought a gun shaped package to work and no “curtain rods” were found, he fled the scene after the shooting


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Actually, the shell casings did match the gun

You are making shit up


----------



## candycorn (Jul 4, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Well?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2018)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Frankly, you obsession with a stupid pistol is mostly irrelevant to the case

I really don’t care


----------



## candycorn (Jul 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ahh...

One would think that if it were as "impossible" as Soup (and yourself I presume) have alleged, you'd be quick to point out the impossibilities of being able to assemble the arsenal in the time frame allotted.  Soup lied and said he had.  He hasn't.  And now you say you do not care.  Fine.  Offering some sort of proof of your firmly held position usually isn't too much to ask and if it _were_ logistically impossible...one would think the proof would be easily attained.  Since it is not being offered...well...draw your own conclusions. 

Okay....

The "irrelevant" pistol was relevant enough to where Oswald went to collect it after the assassination.  So that makes it relevant for most people.  Was the shooting of Tippit irrelevant?  Probably not to the WC or to Tippit.  It helped seal his guilt in the matter.  You and I, we can call this relevant, that irrelevant, and whatever...the agreed upon fact is that LHO went and got his pistol after he assassinated Kennedy.  So it was relevant to him.

Now...

Why did he go home and get the pistol?  Obviously LHO thought it was important enough to get after the assassination.  Why didn't he get it before? From everything I have read, seen, heard of, studied, etc... he seemed to have means, motive, and opportunity to do just that* if *he knew he was going to need it. That he didn't speaks to his belief that he didn't need it.  

So...

Clearly something changed at about the same time he was killing Kennedy.  We all have theories.  You have yours.  Soup has his.  The other knobs on this board have theirs.  The Warren Commission is just the commission's theory--most of which I agree with by the way.  Mine is that he was promised support by someone (not sure who) that didn't materialize; Oswald was dumb enough to believe it would be there and when it didn't materialize, we saw what happened.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 4, 2018)

Just checking....


----------



## gipper (Jul 4, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I think we can all agree...well those of us who have analyzed the event rather than just accept a criminal government's propaganda, that anyone shooting the POTUS would have a plan to get out of town ASAP.  Oswald lingering around Dallas is yet another proof of conspiracy, among so many proofs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oddball Logic

Oswald’s lack of a credible escape plan highlights it could not have been a conspiracy.  Anyone helping him would at least have something as basic as a car. 

But conspiracy nuts envision the CIA, Soviets or Mafia allowing a loser like Oswald to get caught in an hour and a half


----------



## candycorn (Jul 4, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Kennedy had a lot of enemies who were from large organizations.  The Cubans, pissed about the Bay of Pigs.  The CIA who was pissed about the Bay of Pigs.  Cuban sympathizers who were pissed about the Bay of Pigs.  I don't think the Russians much cared much about Kennedy one way or the other. Generally, as we're seeing now, a divisive figure in the Oval is good for Russia because it weakens their primary global competitor.  

When one considers Oswald, this pathetic loser, one should be struck by just how many failures he's had in his life.  Based on that alone, I can see where he would do something like this, only wishing for a place of infamy in history; put another way....killing Kennedy for the sake of killing the President.  Had the president been Richard Nixon...he would have killed him.  Had the President been  LBJ...he would have killed LBJ.  Had it been Cabot Lodge, Rockefeller, or Captain Kangaroo...they would have been shot that day in Dallas by Oswald.  

Anyway, I can see the argument for killing the President just for the notoriety that comes with killing the President.

Until you look closely at the actions after the killing:

 Leaves the TSBD and catches the bus at 12:33.
Gets off the bus and into and out of a cab between 12:40 and 12:45
Gets his gun and then kills Tippit at 1:15
Enters the Texas Theater at about 1:40
Is arrested at 1:50
I agree with you, you would think that he would have some plan other than all that.  This is why I think there was a promise made to assist Oswald; one that he was foolish enough to believe, one that was never going to materialize.  Because if you're the CIA, the Cubans, or a Cuban sympathizer or just some other group of mixed nuts that wanted to take the US down a peg...you have all "upside" and no downside.  You have this clod in Oswald who is a loose cannon,  I can see an opportunist who may have described himself as "Mr. Smith" to Oswald and pledged egress support, a second shooter, or whatever.  Oswald does his part, "Mr. Smith" doesn't do another thing; disappearing into the ether...doesn't tell his bosses or anyone else.  

Oswald either kills Kennedy in the assassination
Oswald doesn't kill Kennedy in the assassination attempt
Oswald chickens out
We know what happened.  He killed Kennedy.  Any of the 3 scenarios does not expose the off-stage actor to any liability at all.  Again, all "upside", no downside.  When he is questioned, he eventually gives up "Mr. Smith" who is, of course, not Mr. Smith or anything close to it.  The police have nowhere to go except Oswald.  It's a classic scam of getting your mark to do something and you risk nothing.  This is why I feel that he ended up in the theater.  It would be a perfect place for a clandestine meeting.  

That is my theory anyway.  Everyone has their own; the Warren Commission is just the Commission's theory and has the seal of the Government on it.  I agree with much of what it says.  I feel that the actions after the assassination are too convoluted to be passed off as "big deal"


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Including the bullet that was mysteriously found on the gurney of JFK in pristine condition? There were at least 16 shots fired that day....you say it was just three? Go pull someone else's legs....mine are long enough already.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 5, 2018)

What about the gassy knoll and umbrella babushka poison dart stuff?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 5, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Allen  Dulles, fired by JFK from the CIA is put on the Warren Commission....that alone reeks.


----------



## gipper (Jul 5, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Agree with a lot of that but ifOswald was such a loser, why did he have ties to people from the FBI and CIA?  See George de Mohrenschildt, Guy Bannister, Ruth Paine, William B Reilly, and Priscilla Johnson.  

Oswald also held a high level security clearance while in Japan.  He was no dummy. 

How does a loser defect to the USSR, claim he gave radar secrets to the Russians, is loaned money by US Gov to return and face no consequences for his treasonous actions?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Don't forget the lies told of there being no relationship between Oswald and Jack Rubenstein aka Jack Ruby. How many gangsters and co-conspirators like Mohrenschildt and that little queer pilot played by Joe Pesci in JFK (whose name escapes me) that were to either testify before the Garrison committee or the Committee on Assassinations....nothing to see here, folks, move along.

PLUS we have all the coincidental deaths of those that were there that poised a threat that could refute the official report. Fifty four years old and I have seen a lot of things and very little surprises me but the stupidity of some people and their desire to hang on to pretty lies instead of the ugly truth still amazes me for some reason.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Interesting theory........credible

Like you said, Oswald was looking for a target of opportunity and JFK fell into his lap.  There are no conspiracy theories for when he tried to kill Gen Walker ......he was just a semi famous person who Oswald had access to

Your theory seems to be that an outsider had to push Oswald into shooting. Seems Oswald already had it in mind. 

I would rule out a big scale conspiracy. CIA, Mafia, USSR or Cuba would get a qualified assassin for such a high profile hit.  Too many uncertainties with a loser like Oswald. They would set up a quick escape and then kill him


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Six degrees of separation 

In your life, you encounter many people.  Someone playing connect the dots can connect you to almost anything. Oswald was a Marxist Anarchist who was looking for like minded people. He would be open to meeting odd  characters


----------



## gipper (Jul 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


So true.

There were witnesses who came forth saying they saw Ruby talking to Oswald.  The two men knew each other.  Strange...no?

George de was clearly Oswald's CIA handler.  Yet when he is to testify years later, he magically commits suicide the day before.  He even approached is buddy Poppy (Kingpin) Bushy for help, but old George The Criminal ignores him...WTF!  If these things don't persuade a statist of the idiocy of the WC Report, nothing will.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Conspiracy theorists are so cute

Talk about gullible


----------



## gipper (Jul 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Typical troll post.  You are most competent at trolling. Not much else.

Dispute anything I posted in the above post that is incorrect, otherwise leave the thread you started.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Two points…

I don’t think Oswald was pushed so much as he was a “useful idiot” who either volunteered or could be convinced to do something.

As for the CIA, Organized Crime Cuba using a “qualified assassin”, that’s just it; they had nothing to lose by employing Oswald on the down-low.  If he kills Kennedy, each of those 3 organizations I listed experiences some warped benefit.  If he tries and misses, he has nothing to implicate them.  If he chickens out…nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Those are the only 3 scenarios that could happen when you use an assassin.  The added benefit of Oswald vs. a guy like Sammy the Bull is that Oswald has nothing concrete to offer.  Sammy the Bull knows names, dates, the proverbial “where the bodies are buried”….  

But you’re right.  In my theory, something like this never would get official clearance of any kind simply because the more people know about it, the more exposure they have.   A very small conspiracy involving 2 and possibly 3 people at the most.


----------



## gipper (Jul 5, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Who benefited from JFK's death?

There lies the perpetrators.  

It is really that simple.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Ruby and Oswald met one time with the result being a bullet in Oswald’s belly

Your attempt to connect George Bush to the assassination is as ridiculous as Trumps claims that Ted Cruz’s father was in on it

Why do you guys believe any nonsense that is put in front of you?  Your rants are as silly as Dales


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you claim anyone who may have benefitted from a murder must be the one who did it

Now THAT is really simple


----------



## candycorn (Jul 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No.

No time to address right now


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > i obviously meant to say in this post here that eyewitnesses said his head went BACKWARDS not forward which proves he was obviously shot from the front and the shills here can only cry in defeat like the paid shills they are.LOL
> ...



yeah it wasnt until the 90's when he was much older and not afraid of the government anymore that he came out and told the truth writing a book about it how he was threatened into silence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger is a Mossad who was invested heavily in defense stocks, oil, gold, and the long bond on 9/10/2001
> 
> 
> Nobody with a brain believes the Zionist Traitors of the "warren commission."



same as soupnazi,both who act like children when they are proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was
> ...



the zionist shills farted nine times in a row on this page after you took them to school.LOL  yeah people forget ruby was not his real name,that it was rubernstein and he was jewish hense the zionist connection to it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger is a Mossad who was invested heavily in defense stocks, oil, gold, and the long bond on 9/10/2001
> ...



that is WHY I always tell people here only to see it fall on deaf ears all the time- ESPECIALLY with Langley employee agent nazi. who is just seeking attention and people here fall for it all the time and give him that attention he badly wants,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I had never heard that part about Tippet being flown in as the double that they used at the autopsy,that one is new to me..

I think we can all agree...well those of us who have analyzed the event rather than just accept a criminal government's propaganda, that anyone shooting the POTUS would have a plan to get out of town ASAP. Oswald lingering around Dallas is yet another proof of conspiracy, among so many proofs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



there is this one poster here who has a thread at another site i post at who has overwhelming evidence the driver did do it.I dont like to try and reason with people on it because even though I give them the evidence that shows it obviously was the driver,they are as closed minded on that as the people on here are that are NOT paid shills like nazi agent,candyass,and the OP wrongwinger and the IDIOT,err the hawk,the ones that are just brainwashed americans afraid of the truth we live in a banana republic and want to convince themselves oswald did it. It has been my experience THEY  dont want to look at the evidence because they dont want the mystery solved who fired the fatal head shot.

one of the things i always hear of the people who say it could not have been the driver is they say there would have been witnesses that saw it,actutally there were a couple of them that DID see it.Jean Hill said she said she thought she saw a secret service agent turning around firing back.the agent in reference to hill obviously.

whats really funny is robert groden who is part of the controlled opposition,he gets so desperate to try and debunk the facts it was a drive in one of his books that while doing so he accidently lists a fact and helps prove the driver id it for me. agents like him always slip up everytime and they reveal their true selves.LOL 

robery groden is 100 times a much more clever agent that agent  nazi is,thats for sure.

there were a couple more as well,cant remember their names. the reason you did not have a lot more than hill and a a couple others is that as you know,when the shots were being fired,everybody was ducking down covering their heads so they did have the view to see him as jean hill did who did NOT duck down,she was so shocked she just stood there.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Tippet was flown in as a double and all USMB conspiracy nuts jump on the bandwagon

Need any more proof of their mental state?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes....because the driver knows nobody would see him fire three shots

Start a serious thread about Oswald and all the morons come out of the woodwork


----------



## candycorn (Jul 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yeah...when you get into body doubles, police planting evidence, you get into crazy koo koo land


----------



## candycorn (Jul 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I see.  you were responding to someone else.  My bad


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 5, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Exactly...the military industrial mcomplex got their Vietnam War, the silver backed certificates were taken out of circulation thus satisfying the Federal Reserve, LBJ got the CEO position when he was going to be booted from the ticket in 1964, The CIA wasn't broken up and became even more powerful. Cardinal Spellman, the highest ranked Jesuit returned to getting his daily security updates. The oilmen didn't lose their oil depletion allowance. Hoover went from on the verge of being cut loose because he had been compromised by the mafia because they had pictures of him being a cross-dressing queer. Looks like that is all the mafia got out of the deal...that and continued work with the CIA.

All in all? I would say it worked out quite well for the crooks.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 5, 2018)

Unless you have watched the documentary whose link I provided for you? Eyewitnesses of two groups of men claim that they guarded JFK's body to Bethesda..only one strange thing? One coffin was cheaply made and they couldn't believe a president would be put in one like that. One other group said that the casket they guarded was bronze and finely made. You can hear their own words if you watch the documentary...plenty of eyewitness testimonies describing the assassins, where they were perched as well.

BTW, does anyone else believe that it's a bit unsettling that the man picked for doing the most important autopsy of his life had never done one on a gunshot victim? Imagine that?


----------



## westwall (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...







Not at all.  But those who benefited the most, most likely did indeed do it.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It is so simple that a simpleton like you, can’t accept it.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Lol, did you get tired of the usual arguments and decided to stir up the crazies?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So LBJ did it

Got it


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2018)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


The simplest explanation is the most likely

After 50 years you still can’t refute it


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You’re slow, but catching on.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In 50 years they still won't.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It has been refuted many times over. Your lack of critical thinking skills is the proverbial millstone around your neck.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Except once again you are lying like a fool and coward.

No one said anything about anything being impossible. What has been proven is that he did not have the opportunity to get both weapons before the assassination.

That ship has sailed and you have been utterly owned on it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It never has been refuted.

The evidence is overwhelming and unchallenged that Oswald acted alone.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong.

Saying anyone planning to shoot the president would have such a plan displays massive ignorance of assassination motives.

Also Oswald did not have the means to flee as you say he should have and it is actually proof of a lone shooter to any thinking intelligent person


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The preponderance of the mountain of evidence and eyewitness testimony says otherwise. Plug your fingers in your ear if it helps.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No such speculation exists. What you are describing is delusion.

It is normal to whisk a body to the hospital after a shooting. Tippit could not stand in as a double for Kennedy they had little resemblance.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You are wrong it does not,.

There is NO credible evidence saying other wise. Your assertion that there is merely shows you are ignorant of the entire subject of the JFK assassination and have not done proper research.

The vast majority of witnesses also support the physical evidence of ONE shooter they do not refute it.

Again you have only cherry picked and selected bullshit claims which are not credible evidence and the evidence overwhelmingly proves you wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Dale....LOOK!

Chemtrails


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



The bullet was damaged and in a manner consistent with having struck two bodies it was never pristine,

There is evidence of 3 shots and only 3 shots and the VAST majority of witnesses heard 3 and only 3 shots coming from Oswald's nest .

There is no evidence of 16 shots


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Please cite the overwhelming evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Been done already. His rifle with his prints, the expended shells exclusively fired through his rifle with his prints, all recovered bullets and bullet fragments exclusively fired through his rifle. The paper bag he used to smuggle the rifle in claiming it was curtain rods which was an effective and logical lie. Fibers on the bag matched to the blanket he kept the rifle wrapped in while storing it. The autopsy evidence conducted by experienced experts which proved all the wounds originated from above and behind which is consistent with his perch. The fact that it is proven he shot Tippet and is the only person in Dallas to shoot a cop in attempt to avoid apprehension. The fact that he is the only TSBD employee to flee.

The vast majority of witnesses to the crime who support and are in synch with all of that evidence. 

None of your political opinions about the government being corrupt challenges that evidence. Opinions mean NOTHING.

SO when asked I can cute evidence.

You have never even TRIED to cite any evidence for your idiotic and delusional claims so NOW stop your childish, hypocritical and idiotic bullshit and cite one passage of the WC commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You lie again.  Why?

Tippit's body was taken to Methodist Hospital after he was murdered by your CIA buddies.  He was dead....why move his body to Parkland???

Tippit had a very strong resemblance to JFK and was commonly called JFK or Jack by coworkers at the Dallas PD.

You have no credibility here. 

STOP POSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I have far more than you.

Unlike you I cited evidence.

You never did.

Here is evidence proving you wrong.




 



 

 

They bear little resemblance to each other. They are both dark haired white guys and that is it they would never be mistaken for each other.

Your claim that Tippit was called JFK is horseshit which you cannot support and would mean nothing if you could.

They looked nothing alike


So as you can see junior it is your credibility which is wrecked ruined and flushed. Changing hospitals means..........nothing.

Now since I always cite evidence and you never have cite one passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.

until you do so everyone here knows you are my total bitch just like LARAM and Dale Smith.

Seriously stop dodging and cite some evidence YOU NEVER HAVE.

You are not authority or expert and your assertions are bullshit and routinely debunked and proven wrong by me SO CITE SOME EVIDENCE.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I have proven you wrong AGAIN with evidence.

DO not talk about credibility boy. You do not get what it means. Unlike you I cite evidence and conclusively prove you wrong and ignorant everytime.

Now you ask for evidence, I just fisted you with it.

I have asked for evidence hundreds of times and you NEVER cough any up.

Cite a passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.  You made the assertion that the WC report is all lies and fabrications. Cite a passage and prove it NOW.

Until you do you are known as a liar fraud and fool. Stop being a coward and cite a passage


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Because Parkland has a morgue


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Such things are common.

Not all hospitals are the same and the simplest explanation is the correct one as always.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes the simplest explanation is the CIA killed JFK because he was planning to terminate them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Interesting theory

You have any proof that JFK proposed terminating the CIA?


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 6, 2018)

The answer is found here....

CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency


"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI *soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's mov*e."

and then LBJ got on TV and lied, claiming Israel was attacked and was just defending itself....



JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel in exchange for the uber favorable media coverage he got in 1960.  LBJ started sending them as soon as he was sworn in.  Vietnam was just an opportunity to run our war factories and give the new weapons to Israel.  Our troops in 'nam never got the weapons the taxpayer paid for, Israel did free of charge.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The answer is found here....
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with an assassination in 1963?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He never planned to terminate them and that is an asurdly complex and stupid explanation.

Especially since you have no evidence of any kind to support such a claim. Now where is your evidence and in the mean time cite a passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence of your claim.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The answer is found here....
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> ...


Oswald killed kennedy and never gave a damn about Israel so your fantasy is ludicrous.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You stop it now you are breaking the rules.

Gipper is the only one permitted to ask for evidence. No one is permitted to challenge him by asking for any.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




As usual, you are wrong, the Warren Commission intentionally never interviewed or had anyone testify in front of the committee that could throw the entire (and neatly wrapped, beforehand) conclusion that it was a lone gunman into question. What I find extremely disturbing is that those that could dispute the absolute lies of the Warren Commission started dropping like flies. The CIA got so nervous about the attitudes of the American people believing that the Warren Commission was full of shit that they put out a memo to plan as to how weaponize the term "Conspiracy Theorist".  I guess you can't have the sheeple questioning their beloved "gubermint" because that could cause a BIG problem.

BTW, I want to throw this idea out to ya. There is a poster here (G.T) that has podcast time that many of us listen to. If I were to make a serious donation to his venue to moderate a debate between us, would you be willing to debate me on the air? I mean, you seem so sure of yourself and you are somewhat articulate (even though you struggle mightily with punctuation) that I think the forum here would tune in to hear us debate the JFK deep state murder. No pressure and if you refuse the opportunity to debate in real time? I am sure no one here would think any less of you than they already do.......thoughts?


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Now you are just making shit up as usual.  

We lie about what happened if Oswald was really the lone gunman?


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Great idea Dale, though I doubt he will accept your challenge.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That s why dead people are taken to hospitals

Why is it so strange to you?


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes they took him to one hospital and pronounced him dead.  Then amazing they went to the trouble of moving his dead body from one hospital to another.  Just so happened that the second hospital held JFKs dead body, which looked a lot like Tippit’s dead body. 

Nothing Strange about that...


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 7, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



JFK was wearing a back brace and his body wouldn't go any further forward, so the body's natural reaction forced the head back.  But, if you watch the Zapruter film, you can see the blood, fluid and matter fly forward, as it would with a bullet impact from the back.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Where was the autopsy performed?

You tried before, Tippet looked nothing like JFK


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Exactly.  He was taken to the closest hospital for treatment and pronounced dead.  Then, he was sent to the County Hospital (Parkland) for the autopsy.  I did get a good laugh at the idea that Tippit and Kennedy looked alike.  Thanks for that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was an understandable mistake...

Oswald was walking down the street and saw Tippet.  Mistaking him for JFK, he shot him again

I thought I killed that guy already


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



you nailed it.you summed it up perfectly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Unless you have watched the documentary whose link I provided for you? Eyewitnesses of two groups of men claim that they guarded JFK's body to Bethesda..only one strange thing? One coffin was cheaply made and they couldn't believe a president would be put in one like that. One other group said that the casket they guarded was bronze and finely made. You can hear their own words if you watch the documentary...plenty of eyewitness testimonies describing the assassins, where they were perched as well.
> 
> BTW, does anyone else believe that it's a bit unsettling that the man picked for doing the most important autopsy of his life had never done one on a gunshot victim? Imagine that?



which is a perfect example that his body was altered the fact witnesses saw two different caskets none looking anything like each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He is only trolling just as his boss has instructed him at Langley.


It has been refuted many times over. Your lack of critical thinking skills is the proverbial millstone around your neck.

The preponderance of the mountain of evidence and eyewitness testimony says otherwise. Plug your fingers in your ear if it helps


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I cannot believe you guys STILL respond to this psychotic nutcase from Langley who is obviously seeking attention and whats sad is you all GIVE it to him.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You have yet to provide a credible alternative to how it was done

Until then......Oswald acted alone


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Yeah we all know he would never accept,thats a given.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



the problem you magic bullet theorists who are in denial mode on this afraid to deal with facts since it scares you that to accept the facts the CIA did it,we live in a banana republic,the problem with that rambling of yours is witnesses said his head went BACKWARDS and the blood,fluid and matter were found on the back seat and on the trunk of the limo and his brain matter splattered on the face of one of the police officers riding behind him.Jackie even retrieved part of the brain on the back of the trunk.all inconsistant with a shot coming from the back.  the blood,fluid,and matter you refer to going forward is from the zapruder film that has been proven to be ALTERED.unless you are going to do what agents nazi stupid fuck,wrongwinger and candayass do and conclude that all these film experts from around the world are all wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The answer is found here....
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> ...



one of the many reasons he was killed by the CIA and mossad. since this is a propaganda thread crated by a shill in Langley,I am going to bring your thread back to the top again and will keep doing so as long as this propaganda thread keeps being put up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



the two shills of Langley can only sling shit in defeat  over this informative post of mine like the monkey trolls they are i see.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Provide one credible piece of evidence of CIA involvement
Forensics refute your magic bullet theories 

Until then......Oswald acted alone


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You clearly aren’t informed.  Tippit had a strong resemblance to JFK.  What else do you need to know?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Tippet looked like JFKs twin brother

That is why Oswald shot him....he couldn’t tell them apart


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are stating a falsehood.

The Warren Commission had no conclusion before hand. Their mandate was to find out who killed Kennedy full stop. They actually did investigate and interview anyone and everyone regardless of where it led. They actually looked at possible conspiracy theories and found nothing.

You cannot and will not cite any such witness as you claim because they did not exist.

Nor did any unusual number of people start dying as you claim. That nonsense was debunked years ago. 
The memo you refer to is also a myth and the term conspiracy theorist was around long before JFK.

The evidence proves you wrong despite whatever youtube videos you have watched say


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He is making nothing up that is your MO.,

Cite a specific passage from the WC report which i a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You mean like the hundreds of times that I have asked you to cite evidence and you never do.

You run from it every time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



As we have proven Tippet and JFK looked nothing alike and JFK's body was already long gone by the time they got Tippet's body there.

It is not unheard of to move bodies from one location to another when different hospitals have different facilities.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


J/.D. tippet had no resemblance to JFK I proved that with photographs of the two and the matter is settled proving you wrong


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is




I will agree but I think there is a little more to the story.

No doubt Oswald shot Kennedy.

However, there is some credible evidence that the bullet that blew his head off and killed him was not fired by Oswald but was a negligent AR-15 discharge by a Secret Service agent in the chase car. 

I don't know if any of us that was alive when it happen will ever know the complete truth.

I never liked Kennedy and neither did very many people in my family.

Although there is no evidence to say it happen because of this reason if there is any real justice in the world then he was  whacked because of his betrayal of the Cuban Freedom Fighters at the Bay of Pigs.


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Debate Dale or STFU!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Cite a specific passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication as you claimed and provide evidence.

DO not make demands when you run from any request to cite evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I need to be specific. The whole thing is fiction.


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


are you going to debate Dale?  If not, STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 7, 2018)

So many Mossad liars here.  They are SCARED right now.... I can't imagine why...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 Notice he cant give an answer? as always,plays dodgeball.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



You are correct that the fatal head shot was not fired by oswald.however you are grasping at straws saying there is no doubt oswald shot JFK.Read the posts of myself,Gipper and dale from previous posts,you will see there was never any evidence he had anything to do with it.

saying the SS agent discharged  by an AR-15 is being just as much irresponsible as saying oswald was the lone assassin since the fatal head shot came from the front.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


JFK was whacked because an unstable loser seeking fame brought his gun to work one day


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I don't know what happen any more than you do.

It is not a fact that the fatal shot came from the front.  In fact there is much more evidence that it came from the rear.  There is tremendous evidence that Oswald shot the rifle and hit Kennedy.

I don't know if any of this is true but there is also credible evidence that there could have been a negligent discharge from the Secret Service agent. 

Hidden in Plain Sight – Bonar Menninger – Medium

*Hidden in Plain Sight*
*Did a Secret Service Agent Accidentally Shoot JFK?*

But after a decade of work, Donahue reluctantly arrived at a very different conclusion. Based on his assessment of all available evidence, the gunsmith believed the fatal head shot was actually an accident, inadvertently fired by one of the Secret Service agents from the open security car just behind the presidential limousine in the chaotic, final moments of Oswald’s ambush.

According to Donahue’s analysis, the shooting unfolded like this: Oswald fired his first shot from a sixth-floor window of the Texas School Book Depository soon after the motorcade made the turn onto Elm Street. But his scope was not adjusted properly, according to the Warren Commission, and the bullet missed, hitting the pavement behind and to the right of Kennedy’s limousine. Fragments ricocheted up and struck the inside windshield trim. At least two caught the president in the scalp and caused him to cry out, “My God! I’m hit!”

Oswald chambered a second round. This time, he skipped the rifle’s offset-mounted scope and instead drew a bead along the iron sights on top of the barrel. He fired again and the bullet ripped into Kennedy’s upper back, exited his neck and pierced Gov. Connally’s right side.

At this moment, photos from Dealey Plaza show Secret Service Special Agent George W. Hickey Jr. — riding in the left-rear seat of the follow-up car and sitting up high near the trunk deck — already had turned completely around and was looking back toward the book depository. He may well have spotted the barrel of Oswald’s rifle protruding from the sixth-floor window.

So Hickey reached down and grabbed the Colt AR15 select-fire, semi-automatic rifle from the floor of the car and flipped the safety lever off. He started to stand and turn to acquire Oswald’s position and return fire. But the follow-up car braked suddenly to avoid a collision with the presidential limousine and Hickey lost his balance. His finger slipped off the trigger guard and the weapon discharged. The bullet was flying at 3,300 feet-per-second when it slammed into the back of Kennedy’s head, 21 feet away, and disintegrated.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


The Barney Fife theory


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Yep, both of them had a nose, an eye on each side of the nose and a mouth underneath the nose.  NO ONE who looks at a picture of Tippit would believe it was a picture of JFK.

Dallas police officer JD Tippit was JFK's 'real' assassin | Daily Mail Online

You are a gullible idiot.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



Actually, photographs and 8mm film from the opposite side of where Zapruter was filming shows the SS didn't deploy the rifle until after the Presidential limousine was traveling under the railroad bridge.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Shhhhhh...

Don’t upset his dilusion


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If you read the article that I posted you will see that was the claim but did not really show that.  The film was inconclusive.

Anyway, we will never know.

The Kennedy shooting will always be a source of speculation.

I personally think Oswald shot but not kill and there was a negligent discharge that was the fatal blow.

Of course I don't know more than any body else, just what I read from time to time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I already havew and I have defeated him.

Now stop trying to distract from your cowardice and dishonesty.

You made an assertion you cannot support and it is based on total ignorance.

Cite a passage from the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.

Do not make demands when you run like a dog from every and all challenges. You do not get to set the terms and you are no authority.

Back up your claim BOY


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



OK then you fucking retard tell me the date that JFK was shot? The Warren Commission states he was shot on November 22 1963.

If the whole thing is fiction then they got the date wrong.

Give us the date you sniveling chicken hawk.

Yes you need to be specific you lying piece of trash you never read the report and your assertions are the lies.

Now cite a specific passage from the WC which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


Wrong that story has long since been debunked and there is no evidence credible or otherwise that the SS fired a shot negligent or in any other fashion.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You haven't defeated anything or anyone here as it pertains to the murder of JFK by deep state actors. All you have done is spew the official bullshit of the Warren Commission. The reason as to why so many citizen journalists and researchers had to seek the truth was because of so many ludicrous claims like a bullet that can "zig zag" and then pop out on the gurney in nearly pristine condition. It takes a real idiot to avoid the hundred or so anomalies and then claim with a straight face "Yep, Oswald did it and acted alone.....nothing to see here, folks....move along".

The fact of the matter is that the Warren Commission and some of it's dubious members tailored the report to fit the lone gunman narrative and ignored anything else that could call it into question. Witnesses that could refute the official fairy tale were never called and many of them ended up "toe-tagged" because those loose ends had to be tied up as much as possible. Then  the CIA comes out with an inner agency memo in 1967 ( CIA Document 1035-960 ) to weaponize the term "conspiracy theorist" to discourage and derail honest debate and further scrutiny of the bogus Warren Commission report.

What it boils down to is that you are the worst kind of coward and I throw rightwinger and candycorn in there as well. You are too gutless to come to grips that things are not what you believe them to be....it's too painful and it would upset your entire world view. I can understand that to a point, but what causes me to hold you in total disdain is the intellectual laziness and then lamely attempt to flame others that know more than you...but what the hell, it's your cyber dime.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




ROTFLMAO! Dude!!!! Learn to use a friggin' comma every once and awhile!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are simply wrong and ignorant and yes you know I have defeated debunked and pwnd your sorry little self

These people you refer to are frauds. Like you they have not read the warren commission report and have no idea what it claims.

First of all the WC report tailored nothing they searched for every possible witness and interviewed them. They actively pursued conspiracy but found no evidence. The witnesses you say they were not  NEVER existed.You cannot name one of them. No witness died in any way that was suspicious or out of the ordinary.

The Warren Commission report represents a comprehensive and exhaustive investigation which none of your cherry picked videos have done. It is the conspiracy theorists fixating on evidence which lacks credibility in order to prop up a narrative.

You have it quite backwards. Listen little boy you have no idea what the WC report says and you NEVER read it.

They never claimed a bullet zig zagged or popped out in pristine condition.

Intellectual laziness is when a fool **** YOU ignores evidence and listens only to ONE side of the story. You are the intellectual fraud and lazy fool who never bothered to fact check anything.

You are a naive and foolish little gullible chump who got sold a bridge in Brooklyn and you know nothing about the JFK assassination


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> View attachment 203544 View attachment 203544
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Learn to do research and since you are throwing in you cite any lie from the Warren commission report.

DO not try and distract and evade and run away and you have been.

Stop being a coward and cite some evidence BOY.!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




The Warren Commission refused to allow anyone to testify before the committee that could refute it. They never called Dr. Charles Crenshaw to testify....they never called any witnesses that saw multiple shooters in buildings on the south side of Elm street. They never did anything that resembled due diligence at all. A simple "Google" search will show you how those that could refute the official story died in droves and the odds of that many dying that shared the same experience in that short amount of time is in the billions to one. Refute this..........


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 203544 View attachment 203544
> ...




LMAO!  That is hilarious coming from someone that only recites from the joke of a report done by the (snicker) "Warren Commission"......


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong.

Crenshaw was an emergency room INTERN and was not a relevant witness.

His claims which arose years after the fact are based on a few minutes of casual observation with no expertise or experience to make any sort of informed determination of any facts. He challenges the expert autopsy but was not qualified to do so. 


There were never any witnesses who saw any shooters on the south side of Elm street.

You lose again and have no idea what the Warren Commission wrote or said because you never read it. It is you and conspiracy theorists guilty of ignoring evidence which proves you wrong.

Your claim about large numbers dying who could refute the fact is a false one and google will not show any such thing.

The fact is people die and the event happened decades ago. No one has died in an unusual manner or in unusual numbers and that is fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Which means I read both sides of the issue. I read all the leading conspiracy theory books by Jim Marrs, Mark Lane, Jim Garrison, Fletcher Prouty, David Lifton and many others. I read " JFK and the Unspeakable " , " Assassination Science" and " The triangle of death " and many others.

And then I read the other side of the story.

You have not done due diligence. You have not looked at both sides. You have never read the Warren Commission report. You have no clue what it contains and are ignorant as hell about it and JFK.

You are gullible and naive and believe many things about the Warren Commission report because you believe whatever someone tells you like a chump would. THAT is intellectual weakness.

You have stated several proven lies about it already such as zig zagging bullets and pristine bullets and omitted witnesses.

You are foolishly ignorant because your ignorance is WILLFUL.  You cannot cite any lie, fabrication, error, falsehood or omitted witness because you simply do not know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No, he and others saw the throat wound, dumb ass. And "yes" there were multiple witnesses that saw gunmen with rifles and they thought they were secret service agents until JFK was murdered. If you haven't watched the documentary "JFK To 9/11...Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick" then you don't have shit to say that has any relevance. It's the Rosetta Stone of information with a compilation of eye witness accounts that counter the single gunman theory and knocks it on it's ass.

"No one has died in an unusual manner or in unusual numbers and that is fact".

Here is where you get taken to the woodshed yet again.....in the three year span after the murder of JFK, 18 material witnesses died.

Six by gunfire, three in car wrecks, two "suicides", one that was cut from ear to ear by a knife, one by a broken neck, three heart attacks, two natural causes and a partridge in a pear tree...the odds of that happening to that many people in a three year span? Over a TRILLION to one.

Stop while you are behind..... because you just keep getting buried under an avalanche of irrefutable facts that totally destroys the bullshit you have been spewing as a you cling to the (snicker) "Warren Commission Report". If this was a boxing match? They would have stopped it a long time ago. You rise off of the canvas on wobbly knees and offer forth your chin for yet another uppercut...at this point in the fight? A light breeze could put you back on your ass.

Let us go over the facts.....

#1 Kennedy had a throat wound.
#2 Kennedy had a back wound.
#3 Kennedy had a head wound that blew his head up and to the left which by the laws of physics explains that the kill shot came from a position that was lower than Kennedy's head. which means that the "umbrella man" signaled to the driver to stop so the assassin in the storm drain had an unobscured shot which is what drove JFK's head up and to the left. Simple physics, my misguided friend.

The premise of the Warren Report is that only three shots were fired and one of those hit the concrete and caused a bystander to be injured by a concrete shard. There goes one one shot......then there is the shot that hits Kennedy in the throat......shot #2 according to the Warren Commission....and it also hit Connolly blowing out his ribs, and into his wrist...and then the laughable head shot that they claim is from the back that hits JFK knocking his head up and to the left and THEN at Parkland hospital, that insidious bullet was found on the gurney in almost pristine condition. If you REALLY believe this bullshit? You still believe in the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus.

Walk away, little troll.......walk away.


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well stated Dale.

It is amazing to me that anyone TODAY believes the Warren report.  After all the evidence that has come forth, yet these people cling to their hopes.  The HSCA concluded in 1979 that a conspiracy occurred.  Stating there was a second shooter with four shots fired. These deluded Americans don't want to believe their own government would conspire to murder their president, lie about it, and cover it up for over five decades.

Not only is the physical evidence overwhelming, but so is the circumstantial evidence.  The fact that the CIA committed many high level assassinations, it was essentially a rogue agency in 1963, it knew JFK intended to terminate them and their war in Vietnam, they hated his covert peace efforts with the USSR, fired their psychopathic leader (who magically is placed on the Warren Commission), all this is ignored by the statist believers in fairy tales.  The CIA despised JFK for his refusal to commit troops to the Bay of Pigs fiasco and his concerted attacks on their buddies in the Mob...and on and on it goes.

Combine the means, motive, and opportunity with the physical evidence, and this case is overwhelming that a conspiracy at the highest levels of our government occurred.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

Let’s see...

What do we have so far to refute overwhelming evidence that Oswald acted alone 

The CIA did it
A secret service agent shot him
Tippet was a JFK look alike
It was the Jews!
Whatever Crazy Dale comes up with

All with zero credible evidence


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, you are confused.  The story has never been debunked.  The only "proof" to it being debunked is the claim that there exist a film that shows the SS Agent without an AR-15 in his hand.  However, the film is very fuzzy and not what it is claimed to be upon viewing.

I don't know if the story is true or not.  None of us do.  However, there is credible evidence that it might be true. It is certainly consistent with the fact that Kennedy suffered a massive shot to the back of the head that doesn't line up with the line of shot from the window where Oswald fired the other shots.  The size of the wound and all the fragmentation pieces of bullet in his head is consistent with .223 fragmentation.  

If it was then I think we all know that the SS would never admit that they were the ones that killed Kennedy, even if it was an accident.

The only real value to this theory is that it ruins all the silly speculation that Kennedy was assassinated by somebody other than Oswald.

Oswald tried to kill Kennedy and fired three shots.  The first shot missed him because the rifle had not been zeroed with the scope.  Bullet fragments hit Kennedy but not a serious wound.  The second shot using iron sights hit Kennedy in the shoulder.  Not a fatal shot. 

Either one of two things happened on the third shot.  Either Oswald hit his target or he missed and the negligent discharge from the Secret Service Agent hit Kennedy.  Does it really make much of a difference?  The action by Oswald was either the direct or indirect cause of the death of Kennedy.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The “simplest” solution being the most likely is correct, of course.  But it has to fit in to the framework of the known facts.  On one hand, there is the argument that he desired a place in history which is a valid argument.  But it is not exactly congruent with “I’m just a patsy” which we know Oswald said.  If you’re doing something and your lone desire is to get the perverted credit for killing the President…one of the first words out of your mouth to the media wouldn’t be to “share” the credit with someone else which is what the word “patsy” could be taken to imply.  

It could also be that Oswald was referring to the DPD making him a patsy.  That is true but it was sort of early in the process to be using that term, I believe.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



NO ONE claims a bullet can "zig zag" nor that it popped out on the gurney in nearly pristine condition.  Only a very stupid person would put that stupid sentence in a post.  And, it's based on the most dishonest interpretation that the President and Governor were sitting in a straight line and on the same level and that's just not the case.  The Governor was sitting on a jump seat that folded out of the side of the passenger compartment.  The Governor was lower and sitting more toward the center of the vehicle.   The bullet traveled in a straight line, was deformed across its base, but not vertically and wasn't "magic" at all.  

I'm sure that no one was hurt by your claim that people who disagree with you are "the worst kind of coward"  The honest truth is that you DON'T know the facts, you are just vomiting out the most inane conspiracy theory crap and are not someone who can be taken seriously.  The fact you accuse anyone else of intellectual laziness and flaming others who know is ludicrous.  That's all you did in that post.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



LMAO!  Yes, Kennedy had a throat wound...an EXIT wound.

Yes Kennedy had a back wound...an ENTRANCE wound.

Yes, Kennedy had a head wound.  At that point, you leave facts and rush into fantasy land.  When Kennedy's scalp was folded back into position, the entrance wound was found on the back of his head.  If a shot had come from the front, blood, fluid bone and matter would have flown toward the back, but that's not happened.  All of that stuff flew forward and then as the car rolled forward, it fell down on to the trunk lid.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



It is not surprising you have embraced the most ridiculous explanations, but it makes me sad.  The HSCA based their finding on an audio recording that was refuted after their report came out, but it fits your hopes, so you embrace it.  That's sad.  
showDoc.html


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



If you watch the Zapruter film, you can see that Kennedy was slumped forward, his hands on his throat.  A shot from behind on the same level as he was would not have hit near the crown of his skull.  The shot came from above.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Trying to engage in a logical discussions with Dale is a waste of bandwidth


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Ludicrous


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Whatever you say Sport.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You are correct, your whole argument, as well as your world view, is ludicrious.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You should watch the Zapruter film and look at the autopsy photos, rather than wallow in ignorance.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 8, 2018)

The Mossad here who are pushing the "Oswald and just him, nobody else" BS are the same who shout down the 911 truth as well.  That's their job.  When they aren't plotting and executing false flag terror attacks against the US, they are here shouting down those noticing too much truth....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The Mossad here who are pushing the "Oswald and just him, nobody else" BS are the same who shout down the 911 truth as well.  That's their job.  When they aren't plotting and executing false flag terror attacks against the US, they are here shouting down those noticing too much truth....


It’s da Joose!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




The Zapruder film was doctored and doesn't reflect the fact that Greer stopped at the mark on the curb where the "Umbrella man" was to signal the need to stop for an easy shot at Kennedy's head from the storm drain. There is a photo of a policeman dropping his motorcycle and looking right at the storm drain. 

Needless to say, the all-star team of assassins provided by the mafia and CIA assets failed miserably and had to rely on a young man Jack Allen Lawrence, a CIA asset that was willing to navigate a fetid sewer the length of two football fields. No mafia assassin would stoop to walking through other people's shit to do a hit.

 Frank Sturgis, E.Howard Hunt, G.Gordon Liddy that later played a huge role in Watergate as Nixon's "plumbers" were in  Dallas that day. So were those like J Edgar Hoover, George H W Bush, Colonel Ed Lansdale, Nixon, LBJ, mafia heads of cities that were in their territory. Lots of things that you do not know but I do.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Rightwinger, I have utterly destroyed your lame argument......it was too easy. A logical discussion requires two parties willing to discuss an issue in a rational manner, which you have never been willing to do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Did you notice the Chemtrails in Dallas that day?

Coincidence?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Solar Radiation Management program aka "Stratospheric Aerosol Injection Program" of spraying heavy metal nano-particulates  was in it's testing phase in 1963 and did not become a fully implemented program for all NATO countries until 1997.

Hope this helps......


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Winner, winner....Chicken Dinner

Crazy Dale comes through again


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's not about winning, it's about revealing the truth. You have taken a massive ass kicking of monumental proportions which is why you went "off topic". You should have left well enough alone.

My suggestion to you is to stick to whiny leftard talking points and waving the rainbow colored leftard flag......that is where you excel. Just tryin' to help.


(snicker)


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Why conspiracy theorists can’t be taken seriously

Off the deep end


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Sorry boy but no one is walking away especially when it is too damn easy to humiliate you.

Crenshaw and others only took a CASUAL and BRIEF glance at Kennedy's body he had no expertise to judge the nature of the wounds other than a generality. He did not dissect or closely examine the wounds and yet he tries to contradict expert autopsy findings.He has no credibility and is a fraud. Sorry but you are wrong he did nothing to challenge the evidence that Oswald acted alone

That is one fact.

No sir you are full of crap no one saw any shooter in Dealey plaza. No one saw anyone shooting on the south side of the plaza period the witnesses you describe BUT NEVER CITE A NAME are fictitious.

That is another fact.

No one died in unusual numbers.

You keep repeating this assertion but it is a false one. The proof is that you will not define what constitutes a material witness or give any names because your claim is a fictitious claim. Your conclusion that the odds are a trillion to one is a made up lie you pulled pout of your ass.

Show your work and demonstrate the calculations for arriving at those odds. Calculating odds is a straight forward mathematical exercise which anyone can understand. But you will not do so because you cite probability odds which you dreamed up.

That is another fact.

I am burying YOU in facts and destroying your false claim and you have yet to post a fact.

So let's review the facts.

Kennedy had a wound which entered his back and exited his throat fired from above and behind.

Kennedy had a head wound and he moved back and to the left as a result of other forces not from the push of the bullet thus demonstrating your ignorance about physics.

The bullet found on the gurney which was NEVER in pristine condition came from Cnnaly's leg not from Kennedy's head head.

No one saw a shooter. All evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter. You have no witnesses or physical evidence to to support any of your claims/

Run away and weep like the fool I just made you into boy you are cooked and beaten

Too easy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You are the only one here taking a massive ass kicking and hyou have told no truth of any kind the evidence has destroyed you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I am not confused and it has been massively and absolutely  debunked. 

There is zero evidence of any kind that any SS agents fired a weapon and if they had witnesses would have seen and heard it. In addition there is no physical evidence to support it and such evidence would have been found such as a bullet the ONLY bullet and bullet fragments recovered came from Oswalds gun and that is proven fact.

The entire theory is based on one expert opinion which has been soundly refuted by endless real experts in ballistic.

The wound to Kennedy;s head DID line up[ with the snoopers nest in the TSBD . On the other hand even with a negligent discharge the SS agent would have had to stand up to shoot Kennedy or he would have fired through the windshield.

He was crouched the entire time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



There is no physical evidence at all supporting your claim.


And dale had been spanked and taken to school you just as you have,

Cite a passage from the WC report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Not ludicrous. Your claims are ludicrous.

Cite a specific passage from the WC report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



There is no evidence that it was doctored. You simply lie and claim it was because it refutes you. Greer slowed the limo down but he did NOT stop it.

You know nothing  at all of this issue and have no evidence that anyone but Oswald was involved.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


No you have not you have been crushed folded spindled and mutilated.

You have no facts evidence or witnesses supporting you and you know it.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Reminds me of a Peggy Lee song.. is that all there is?
Oswald was the fulcrum of history here. But the fact Joe Kennedy SR. was so closely aligned with the mob and made his money running rum , and the provocative 1960 presidential election was questionable at best. And bring in brother Bob teasing the mob and the racketeering stuff. And daddy Joe being in bed with the mob participating in racketeering 25 years back, well that clouds stuff.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



As I write this reply, I have but one favor to request......can you PLEASE use a comma in strategic points of your sentences? Your "run on" sentences make your replies maddening to dissect. How can anyone take your attempts to refute my claims when your postings are riddled with grammatical errors that would make a third grader blush with shame? But I digress.... let us continue......


"Kennedy had a wound which entered his back and exited his throat fired from above and behind"

So, Oswald fired a "wound" and THAT "wound" entered his back and exited from his throat.......Ooooookay (slowly backs away) 

So, what you are claiming is that this shot entered the back of JFK and wormed it's way out of the throat? HOLY shit.......I am 
absolutely stunned that you would believe that load of bullshit.....

"Crenshaw and others only took a CASUAL and BRIEF glance at Kennedy's body he had no expertise to judge the nature of the wounds other than a generality. He did not dissect or closely examine the wounds and yet he tries to contradict expert autopsy findings"

The alleged expert that did the autopsy of JFK had never done an autopsy on  someone that died of a gunshot wound . Don't you find it rather suspicious that the "doctor" picked to do the most important autopsy in history had never done one where a gunshot was the cause of death??? The one performing the autopsy was no "expert" and he was constantly hounded by military officers to steer him away from the throat and back wounds. He also never found the bullet in the brain that killed JFK.

HOLY shit, the ass kicking you are taking just keeps getting worse! I gotta admire how you rise off of the cyber canvas for another uppercut........your glass jaw has been shattered.

"Kennedy had a head wound and he moved back and to the left as a result of other forces not from the push of the bullet thus demonstrating your ignorance about physics"

ROTFLMAO! What forces were those, Soupy?  This is beyond hilarious and you keep digging that hole for yourself!


"The bullet found on the gurney which was NEVER in pristine condition came from Cnnaly's leg not from Kennedy's head head"

Of course it didn't come from JFK's head because that bullet was never extracted by the amateur doctor at Bethesda, the "magic bullet" that zig-zagged all over the fucking place found it's final resting place on a gurney found by a deep state operative in nearly pristine condition even in spite of so many collisions with bones.......HOLY shit.....I just have to shake my head.

"No one saw a shooter. All evidence proves Oswald was the only shooter. You have no witnesses or physical evidence to to support any of your claims"

Multiple witnesses saw men with rifles in various positions along buildings on Elm Street and gave very detailed descriptions of them and were never allowed to testify before the Warren Commission.

Have you ever seen the movie "Cool Hand Luke"? If so, then you know what I mean when I say "Stay down, Luke....he's too big and strong".......but I have no problem with you rising off of the cyber canvas with wobbly legs and an upturned chin just begging for another uppercut that will send you sprawling to the canvas.

Your turn.......(snicker)


----------



## gipper (Jul 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Cite a passage that is true.

LMFAO!!!


----------



## gipper (Jul 9, 2018)

MaryL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


Yes...this is often overlooked or out right ignored by many, but certainly the WC fools.

Joe Sr was a criminal with long ties to the Mob.  He assured the Mob that Jack would protect them, if he were POTUS.  The Mob made sure Jack won Illinois by stuffing the ballot boxes.  Then Bobby starts kicking the Mob's ass.  BETRAYAL...and Mob took their vengeance with the help of SloppyNazis' CIA buddies.  A much more valid explanation than the fictional WC report.

Who had the means, motive, and opportunity?  Who had the ability to cover-up the crime for over 50 years?  Who had the ability to murder and silence multiple witnesses, and get away with it?  There is only one answer.

It is all spelled out right here:


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

MaryL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


Which means what?

That there is no evidence of mob involvement. If they were, Oswalds body would have never been found after the assassination

He would not have been wandering the streets of Dallas


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oswald acted alone


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




With the possible theory of the negligent discharge by the Secret Service agent there is no credible evidence that  anybody other than Oswald shot Kennedy.

That means the Mob got to Oswald long before Kennedy announced he was going to Dallas and set him to be a "patsy"  shooter.  Somebody that had no previsions ties to the Mafia or was even a professional hitman.  Then they arranged for Ruby to whack him and for Ruby to die later.  Years afterwards then they whacked Bobby by using a Palestinian kid who said he did he for political reasons and who is still alive today.. 

While certainly they had a motive for getting rid of the Kennedy boys it simply doesn't seem feasible.

Given Oswald's background it is actually more feasible that the CIA set up Oswald and Ruby.  I suspect there were CIA agents very pissed about Kennedy's betrayal at the Bay of Pigs.  They were just as capable of doing it as the Mafia.

However, the most logical explanation is that Oswald was a nutcase that acted alone. He certainly was a loony tune. 

Maybe the reason that 55 years later the reason why no credibly evidence exist for it being somebody other than Oswald acting alone is because there is no other evidence.  Only speculation about motives but no facts. 

The Kennedy family was a collection of corrupt and arrogant assholes.  I am sure there was a lot of people that would have liked to have seen them whacked.  However, it looks like Joe died of old age, Johnny Boy was killed by a commie nutcase and Bobby was shot by a pissed off Palestinian.   Teddy lived and was a murderous asshole Senator.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Ruby was at the Western Union office FOUR MINUTES before he shot Oswald

Not the act of someone stalking Oswald and waiting to shoot him


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Correct.
They are their own worst enemies.  Folks like myself who think there may have been something more than meets the eye there are done a great dis-service by these idiots.


----------



## gipper (Jul 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Inconceivable. Oswald was not a nutcase or a loony. This is a fabrication of our lying government.  

He was very intelligent and well liked by his buddies in the CIA and FBI.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


While I don’t agree with some of your theories, at least they are rational

The whacky conspiracy theorists are so bizarre in what they claim that you can’t give anything they say credibility


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oswald was a loser who was picked on his whole life. At his numerous schools, in the marines, at work


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

Oswald attended 7th grade in the Bronx, New York, but was often truant, which led to a psychiatric assessment at a juvenile reformatory.[15] The reformatory psychiatrist, Dr. Renatus Hartogs, described Oswald as immersed in a "vivid fantasy life, turning around the topics of omnipotence and power, through which [Oswald] tries to compensate for his present shortcomings and frustrations." Dr. Hartogs detected a "personality pattern disturbance with schizoid features and passive-aggressive tendencies" and recommended continued treatment.[16]


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fair enough.  I don’t ask you to “open your mind” to what I’m saying…it’s obvious that a proper key would do that as it would with most people on most topics.

I do think that the dismissiveness is enhanced by so many whacko conspiracy theories that gain traction and, most damaging, that remarkably, bewilderingly, and frankly most repugnant is the fact that most conspiracy theorist will buy *any* theory other than the one reached by the commissioned bodies.  Their only requirement is that they disagree with the “official” story; regardless if the theories disagree with one another.

It does bring up an interesting scenario though now that we’re in the throes of the Trump campaign and our President is a conspiracy theorist….What if a 9/11 type event were to happen today?  The findings of the commission that would be empaneled would be contested but today it may have a separate commission, two findings, unending speculation that both have an “official seal” of sorts.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It would have been interesting if 9-11 happened with Obama as President and Republicans controlled Congress

Given the hysteria over Benghazi, I imagine an impeachment would have been forthcoming 

With Bush, Democrats just held two weeks of testimony


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Correct.  

However, in a post-Trump world…I wonder how docile the Dems would be with a GOP President.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I’m afraid the days of congressional courtesies are over


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



That book Hidden In Plain sight has been debunked and you have obviously done ZERO research into this whatsoever other than reading the propaganda book.Please, watch the documentary THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY.It is 100 times more accurate than that propaganda book you mentioned. so far your posts are lunatic ramblings same as langley resident trolls soupnazi,wrongwinger,and candyass.

To say there that oswald fired the rifle is doing the same thing those trolls i mentioned always do while making fools out of themselves ignoring what witnesses said they saw and what the doctors said.ALL which agreed the fatal head shot came from the front,so no more BS oswald fired the head shot crap anymore or that references to that stupid book anymore. Its old and tiresome.

The Warren Commission refused to allow anyone to testify before the committee that could refute it. They never called Dr. Charles Crenshaw to testify....they never called any witnesses that saw multiple shooters in buildings on the south side of Elm street. They never did anything that resembled due diligence at all. A simple "Google" search will show you how those that could refute the official story died in droves and the odds of that many dying that shared the same experience in that short amount of time is in the billions to one. Refute this....


...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



which is WHY we can forget that BS that that secret service agent accidently shot him with that rifle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Indeed,could not have said ti better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...





Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




You had credibility until you destroyed it with your babble that oswald was a nutcase that acted alone and all the other rambles after that. I just destroyed this ramble of yours in  post#  669 here   http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...correct-oswald-acted-alone.692966/page-67here and so did dale in post#  653 Warren Commission was correct........Oswald acted alone you have been checkmated by us both.here is the crying towel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



which tells me the coward said NO to you on the challenge you gave him to debate him in a podcast since his boss at Langley KNOWS you would destroy him.He is a coward same as fellow disinfo agent Gerald Posner. Posner was invited by a group to come to one of the meetings in dallas one time to discuss his book and to try and back it up against excellent researchers such as Jim Marrs and others but to no surprise,the coward turned tail and ran cause he knew they would destroy and pick apart his lies and his sorry ass.

.that is the same thing he did with your challenge,he did THIS-ran off from the challenge  since knows he cant cowardly hide behind the computer in a podcast and knows he cant stand toe to toe with you in a debate.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I did, now you cite a passage which is a lie


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...





hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Hey troll  need to look in the mirror when sprouting off conspiracy crap that oswald was the lone assassin and speaking of someone who doesnt know the facts and can be taken seriously who has intellectual laziness and flames others when we dont fall for your ludicrous conspiracy crap oswald shot kennedy. Debunk this excellent post of Gippers, post# 661 of his http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...-correct-oswald-acted-alone.692966/page-67you cant,nobody ever has.


or debunk this excellent informative post of dales here in post# 653,

Warren Commission was correct........Oswald acted alone
you cant,.nobody ever has

or post# 638 here,you cant,nobody ever has.
Warren Commission was correct........Oswald acted alone


you cant,nobody ever has.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yes silly boy.

The bullet entered the upper back and exited the throat which is no mystery or anything out of the ordinary.

Yes the doctors who did the autopsy had years of experience performing autopsy's on gun shot wound victims your claim to the contrary is simply FALSE. He was in fact an expert and there were no other officers on the scene hounding him as you claim. That myth is from the movie JFK which is fictional.

They did indeed find bullet fragments in JFK's brain. N one steered them away from any part of the autopsy or the wounds.

Sorry but the bullet which was never in pristine condition fell out of Connally's leg onto HIS gurney. Even your conspiracy theorists do not claim it fell out of JFK's head.

No one ever claimed that a bullet zig zagged or changed direction

You are the one losing this argument as you cannot even keep your theories straight.

You cannot name any witnesses who gave detailed descriptions of other shooters because they never existed.

All facts proving you wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So this retard says that a lone shooter is a conspiracy.

Apparently he is too stupid to realize that a conspiracy by definition requires more than one person.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




You are describing YOURSELF to a tee there,great job.  Ludicrious would be all your sad pathetic debunked posts you have posted here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong boy.

Your entire argument is one big emoji and meme.

You are the one here who has consistently been debunked.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong.

he was a nut and a marxist which you have never cited evidence to dispute.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




yeah those three cowards hide behind the computer and they wont take you up on your challenge to debate them in a podcast because they know you will destroy their asses so badly.they would never recover if they had to debate you in publicj. so they cowardly hide behind the computer.

as i said earlier,these coward trolls remind me of that fellow disin agent troll they worship gerald posner who was invited by reseacher jim marrs and others to debate him in public in of the dallas meetings there and sure enough,the coward turned them down knowing his sorry ass would get owned by them and thats the same they do in their coward evasive actions not debating you in public since they know you will checkmate and own their sorry asses.


did you REALLY expect anything differently from these Langley employees?







you and Gipper are hopeless.I have said this to you both at LEAST a  hundred times before in the past-

But i might as well just be talking to a brick wall.It drives me crazy how you guys ignore that advise .

 I am just going to have to leave this thread before i explode on you two for foolishly feeding them as you have done despite my multiple shout outs on this.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nobody has yet to provide any evidence that Oswald received assistance

What assistance?

A. $19.95 rifle and no car


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You are stupid.  rightwinger is correct, you're not worth trying to reason with.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



They seem to be claiming that someone URGED him to do it.

This would be predicated on the notion that he would not have tried on his own. OF course he tried with Walker. He also once told his wife he was going to shoot Nixon when Nixon visited New Orleans. She pushed him into a closet and kept him locked in said closet until Nixon left town. Which means she took his threat serious.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You should RUN to the closest mental health facility


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Sure they did

The CIA and Mafia are good at urging


----------



## gipper (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Why would he need assistance?  He did nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


The evidence proves he shot kennedy


----------



## gipper (Jul 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Wrong.  Oswald was a right wing anti-commie like all your buddies at the CIA,

Now cite one thing from the WC that is true.


----------



## gipper (Jul 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No.  The evidence proves he never fired a shot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I have already offerred such a citation now it is your turn.

you have never offered any evidence of any kind that Oswald was a right winger.

Show some evidence or it proves you are merely a foolish liar.

He was a marxist by his own account and you have nothing to refute that fact.

Now since I offered the citation you asked for cite a specific passage from the WC which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong you fool the evidence proves he was the only shooter and fired three shots.

I fisted you with the evidence and you are just too much of a botch to admit but you know it is true


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Tell it to Jackie and Tippets widow


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You are being consistently stupid in this thread.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Magic bullets! A bolt action rifle that could have never of caused the kind of damage with simply two shots and especially by a patsy that never fired a shot.

You believe in leprechauns, trolls, unicorns and other legends of lore since you buy the Warren Commission loaded full of fetid shit.....and you put a bib around your neck, pull out a spoon and fork so you can dine.....bon appetit.


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Jackie knew Oswald was a patsy.  Fool.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Unfortunately for the GOP there are no conspiracies...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Conspiracy Nut Job typical Republican...


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



LOL!  NO one speaks of magic bullets except weak minded buffoons who ignore the science and want to wallow in conspiracy.

Here, in case you'd like to stop appearing so stupid.  Using Modern Ballistics to Crack 'Cold Case JFK'


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


This thread, started by a dummy, is about the Warren Commission Report.  That report clearly relied on the stupid, incomprehensible, and pure fiction that is the Magic Bullet.  

Dumb ass!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You are, indeed, a dumb ass who didn't bother to read the link which shows there was no "zig zag" no magic and that you are a moron.  You obviously enjoy appearing stupid, so rock on, Lloyd...or, are you Harry?    Dumb and Dumber (1994) - IMDb


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You apparently believe in MAGIC!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The Warren Report said nothing close to a magic bullet. In fact, they documented a straight shot

History has confirmed their conclusion


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


BS.  Remember Arlen Specter?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Great Senator and member of the Warren Commission. Gerald Ford too

Both agreed that Oswald acted alone


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Not surprising since both me were disgusting elitists, corporatists, and statists...just like you and your Messiah.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Neither the Great Obama nor myself were on the Warren Commission


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well no one said you and Big Ears were, but if you were...no doubt the report would be just as it is.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2018)

The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.

*2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations*
2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations


*"SUMMARY *


Under the President John F. Kennedy Records Collection Act of 1992 (“JFK Records Act”), the Assassination Records Review Board (“ARRB”) oversaw the declassification of millions of pages of formerly classified records. But a significant number of documents were withheld in full, and many more were withheld with “redactions” (portions withheld from view).


As noted in the ARRB’s Final Report, the JFK Records Act included a provision for full release 25 years after its passage. Specifically, it “mandated that all postponed assassination records be opened to the public no later than the year 2017” unless the President certifies that (1) “continued postponement is made necessary by an identifiable harm to the military, defense, intelligence operations, law enforcement, or conduct of foreign relations” and (2) “the identifiable harm is of such gravity that it outweighs the public interest in disclosure.” (showDoc.html).


Instead of full disclosure, what occurred was a rolling set of partial releases, 7 so far, along with continued withholding. On the positive side, for the first time the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) published the newly released documents online in PDF format, a huge boon to researchers. But this process has been marred by errors and confusion, as documented herein.


Currently according to NARA, 15,834 documents remain withheld in part, along with a smaller set still withheld in full. Both the current state of affairs, and the process by which releases have occurred, are less than satisfactory.


This paper documents the recent history of releases and the numerous problems with the process and the current state of affairs. It does not discuss the question of “what’s in the new records?” – suffice to say that there are important documents being uncovered, related to the assassination investigations and also the context of Kennedy Cold War policies, and that the full “digestion” process will take time.


*RELEASE HISTORY*


After an early release of records in July of 2017, the 25-year anniversary arrived on October 26. Against a backdrop of lobbying by federal agencies, President Trump
signed an authorization for continued withholding of most of the remaining records, release of some, and an accompanying review process with a 6-month deadline.


In November and December of 2017, 4 additional releases happened. When the 6month review deadline came on April 26, 2018, a seventh release occurred, along with continued withholding and a new review deadline set for 2020.


In all, tens of thousands of documents were released or re-released, though over 15,000 documents remain withheld at least in part.


Continue reading: DOWNLOAD THE ENTIRE ARTICLE . . . . "


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


We both would have concluded the obvious......Oswald acted alone


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, the there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.
> 
> *2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations*
> 2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations
> ...


Agreed.

However it hasn't occurred to the WC report sycophant that something strange is going on for the government to withhold thousands of documents from public view, for decades.  If it is as simple a one crazed nut shooting the POTUS, why would they withhold documents for over five decades?

Just one rather large contradiction in the government's story, among many others.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2018)

It wouldn't surprise me if Trump is probably holding those files back as black mail to save his ass. If the Deep State assassinates _another_ POTUS, those files go public, and THEY know it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, the there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.
> ...


I think they wanted to make sure everyone that was complicit was dead. . . .


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Trump is probably holding those files back as black mail to save his ass. If the Deep State assassinates _another_ POTUS, those files go public, and THEY know it.


Good point.


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We both have concluded you are an idiot.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.
> 
> *2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations*
> 2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations
> ...




Just because something is classified or withheld from public release does not mean it is hiding a secret conspiracy. 

None of the thousands of documents just released had anything to do with conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I am  NOT a an Idiot!
Mother had me tested

The man said I was special


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.
> ...



Nah, it's a pretty good indicator you rube.

*The Deep State’s JFK Triumph Over Trump*
The Deep State's JFK Triumph Over Trump
*"The New Delay Is the Story*


You might have thought that almost 54 years after Kennedy was murdered in the streets of Dallas – and after knowing for a quarter century the supposedly final deadline for releasing the JFK files – the CIA and FBI would not have needed a six-month extension to decide what secrets that they still must hide.





Autopsy photo of President John F. Kennedy.


Journalist Caitlin Johnstone hits the nail on the head in pointing out that the biggest revelation from last week’s limited release of the JFK files is “the fact that the FBI and CIA still desperately need to keep secrets about something that happened 54 years ago.”


What was released on Oct. 26, was a tiny fraction of what had remained undisclosed in the National Archives. To find out why, one needs to have some appreciation of a 70-year-old American political tradition that might be called “fear of the spooks.”


That the CIA and FBI are still choosing what we should be allowed to see concerning who murdered John Kennedy may seem unusual, but there is hoary precedent for it.  After JFK’s assassination on Nov. 22, 1963, the well-connected Allen Dulles, whom Kennedy had fired as CIA director after the Bay of Pigs fiasco, got himself appointed to the Warren Commission and took the lead in shaping the investigation of JFK’s murder.


By becoming _de facto_ head of the Commission, Dulles was perfectly placed to protect himself and his associates, if any commissioners or investigators were tempted to question whether Dulles and the CIA played any role in killing Kennedy. When a few independent-minded journalists did succumb to that temptation, they were immediately branded – you guessed it – “conspiracy theorists.”


And so, the big question remains: Did Allen Dulles and other “cloak-and-dagger” CIA operatives have a hand in John Kennedy’s assassination and subsequent cover-up? In my view and the view of many more knowledgeable investigators, the best dissection of the evidence on the murder appears in James Douglass’s 2008 book, _JFK and the Unspeakable: Why He Died and Why It Matters._


After updating and arraying the abundant evidence, and conducting still more interviews, Douglass concludes that the answer to the big question is Yes. Reading Douglass’s book today may help explain why so many records are still withheld from release, even in redacted form, and why, indeed, we may never see them in their entirety. . . . 

<snip>

. . . . During a Jan. 3, 2017 interview with MSNBC’S Rachel Maddow, Schumer told Maddow nonchalantly about the dangers awaiting President-elect Donald Trump if he kept on “taking on the intelligence community.” She and Schumer were discussing Trump’s sharp tweeting regarding U.S. intelligence and evidence of “Russian hacking” (which both Schumer and Maddow treat as flat fact).

Schumer said: “Let me tell you, you take on the intelligence community, they have six ways from Sunday at getting back at you.  So even for a practical, supposedly hard-nosed businessman, he’s being really dumb to do this.”

Three days after that interview, President Obama’s intelligence chiefs released a nearly evidence-free “assessment” claiming that the Kremlin engaged in a covert operation to put Trump into office, fueling a “scandal” that has hobbled Trump’s presidency. On Monday, Russia-gate special prosecutor Robert Mueller indicted Trump’s one-time campaign manager Paul Manafort on unrelated money laundering, tax and foreign lobbying charges, apparently in the hope that Manafort will provide incriminating evidence against Trump.

So, President Trump has been in office long enough to have learned how the game is played and the “six ways from Sunday” that the intelligence community has for “getting back at you.” He appears to be as intimidated as was President Obama.

Trump’s awkward acquiescence in the Deep State’s last-minute foot-dragging regarding release of the JFK files is simply the most recent sign that he, too, is under the thumb of what the Soviets used to call “the organs of state security.”


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Again...does NOTHING to indicate a conspiracy

Information is classified or withheld for many reasons


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What many reasons would those be?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



CIA agents, tactics and capabilities
Personal information damaging to the Kennedys
Information relating to other active cases
Information we have on other governments


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Clearly you know nothing about firearms.

Yes it was capable of causing such damage with two shots and Oswald was no patsy he did in fact fire all three shots.

Funny you have no evidence of any sort for your claims.

I have sunk you with evidence however


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Citation needed.

Oh sorry I forgot you only make crap up and never offer any evidence to support it,

She never made any such claim fool.

The evidence shows he was not a patsy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No it did not.

You have never read the report. If you had read it you would know that the Warren Commission report never makes any reference or mention of a bullet which is magical or which zig zagged and changed directions.

The magic bullet theory is a lie created by conspiracy theorists and like a gullible fool you fell for it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, the there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.
> ...



No contradiction at all. There are many good reasons to maintain such secrets not the least of which is to protect sources.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The idiots are people like you claiming that the Warren Commission report described a bullet performing magic. Spector never made such a claim.

Cite the chapter and page where the Warren Commission makes such a claim.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



We get that they were smarter and more educated than you.  You might appear less stupid if you weren't clinging so doggedly to your BELIEFS in the face of scientific fact.  

Why the Best Conspiracy Theories About JFK’s Assassination Are Bunk


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Of course she never made that claim.  She knew what your buddies at Langley would do to her...just what they did to her husband, brother in-law, and likely her son.  

Can you blame her?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



That poor woman was entitled to believe whatever she wants, but SHE never investigated the assassination.  She was reacting to her anger and bitterness.  It's amazing that a ghoul would take advantage of her while IGNORING the truth that has been presented to you over and over again.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 10, 2018)

SoupNazi and Rightwinger are two Mossad liars here who knew that JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel.

They were very happy about LBJ and this...

After the start of the 67 war, LBJ came out and told the American people that Israel was attacked and was just defending itself.  He lied...


CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency


"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon *concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.*) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move"

*
There is no point in discussing truth with these two traitors, as they have no interest in truth.  They care about Israel and helping Israel get away with everything from 911 to JFK...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So she never made such a claim.

Therefore you do not know any such thing and are merely speaking out of your consistent ignorance and stupidity.

Bur I will give you credit that for once at least you admit to being a liar since you have no idea what she thought and have fessed up to it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> SoupNazi and Rightwinger are two Mossad liars here who knew that JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel.
> 
> They were very happy about LBJ and this...
> 
> ...


None of which you have ever presented evidence for.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > SoupNazi and Rightwinger are two Mossad liars here who knew that JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel.
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Jackie Kennedy knew that the altered corpse of J.D Tippit wasn't that of JFK and said that it resembled something straight out of Madame Toussad's wax museum. You see, JFK had gross skeletal abnormalities all along the spine of his body as several of his vertebrae had fractures and metal pins inserted into the cartilage and bones. These conditions were due to JFK having osteoporosis as a child and injuries caused by his time in the military during his military. Now, here is the tale of the tape that more than proves that the autopsy was done on Tippit instead of JFK..... the section titled "Skeletal Structure" in the "autopsy report declares that there were "no gross skeletal abnormalities"...hmmmmm????

You lose yet again, Soup, dupe.....kicking your ass is too fucking easy.

btw,  you can spew as much you desire and equally drooling dredges of this forum will applaud you....but I simply laugh at you as you attempt to wave the Warren Commission flag as the bastion of truth. You are dismissed and exposed for the fraud that you are.

To those that know the REAL truth? There is nothing more that needs to be said...morons are gonna be morons. You can lead a mule to water but there are some that are so stubborn that they would rather die of thirst than to admit that they were lead to the oasis.


----------



## gipper (Jul 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I went to my local public library yesterday, looking for a copy of the Warren Commission Report. Guess what?  I found it appropriately filed in the FICTION section.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Actually, Oswald accidentally shot JFK

He thought he was assasinating Tippet


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 11, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That's gold man, even if it weren't true, though I hope it is.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 11, 2018)

On JFK secrecy, Brett Kavanaugh sides with the CIA


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2018)

Actually, it wasTed Cruz,s father who shot JFK

Our President swears it is so


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 11, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> SoupNazi and Rightwinger are two Mossad liars here who knew that JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel.
> 
> They were very happy about LBJ and this...
> 
> ...



You do love a conspiracy theory or you really hate Israel so badly you want to ignore Kennedy's support for Israel and just flat out lie.

An Israeli memorial recalls Kennedy as the president who committed the US to Israel's defense


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


You have kicked no one's ass little boy you have only lost every argument.

You have failed to cite any evidence or even a witness to challenge the Warren Commission report or to refute it;s findings.

Jackie Kennedy never saw Tippet's body.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Cute.

Though at least it is the first time you have seen it.
Now cite the passage which you claim is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Conspiracy theorists don’t provide evidence

They never claim what they believe


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Commas, Soupy........they mean so much. Allow me to school you on the importance so STFU, turn around and face the blackboard.

Here is why a strategically placed comma can change the entire meaning of a sentence. Please not the example.

"Let's eat mom".......

Now, this sentence implies cannibalism, no?

BUT? Let's place a "comma" in that sentence and all of the sudden it becomes an invite to dine.

"Let's eat, mom".

That concludes this particular lesson as it pertains to strategically placed punctuation.

As far as you claiming the Warren Report was pure gospel? That claim is even more pathetic than your piss poor attempts at punctuation. The "hit" was nothing to write home about. This all-star team of CIA and mafia hitmen fucked up royally and I blame it on the fact that they had to try and coordinate with the other shooters because it had to look like one bullet took him out. 16 plus shots and only four verifiable hits and none of them a "kill shot" so they had to use the ace in the hole which was Greer stopping in front of the storm drain (pert the umbrella man) so Jack Allen Lawrence had a clear shot from twenty or so feet away that blew off part of Kennedy's skull which landed on the trunk of the limo BEHIND him which makes the ludicrous claim that JFK was hit from the school book depository abso-fucking-lutely HILARIOUS to even state. I knocked you on your ass, if it was a fight, they would have stopped it because the beating that you received would be making everyone sick. 

Jackie Kennedy saw Tippit's body and wasn't fooled by the deception.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


JAckie Kennedy did not see Tippet's body period.

You have no evidence that she did.

You have no evidence of any kind of 16 shots. You have no evidence of multiple shooters.

You keep repeating yours self with idiotic claims but you have zero evidence for any of them.

You have no witnesses and you failed miserably when asked to cite any. Greer did not stop the limo as the zapruder film proves and your idiotic claim that the film was doctored is false with no supporting evidence.

Oswald acted alone. The evidence proves this fact and you look like a fool when you criticize the Warren Commission when you are not even intelligent enough to have read the report.

Learn how to read before trying to correct others and you will not be owned like a bitch as you have been by me.

EVIDENCE boy It MATTERS and you have NOTHING.

I have proven you wrong WITH EVIDENCE.

Suck on it


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



LOL! Rodney King took less of an ass kicking than you have received.You "sag" with your britches "a hangin low" spewing lies from the Warren Commission report that tailored it around the "lone gun man" theory while totally ignoring the tsunami of evidence that counters the (snicker) "official story". I have engaged in some debates as it pertains to whether there is a "shadow government" or not... or that the Federal Reserve is a parasitic entity that is not part of "da gubermint" whose shareholders are part of the global elite.....but NO one has made a more pathetic attempt to defend the blatantly obvious "hit" on JFK than you. No one has clung and defended the "Oswald was a lone assassin" bullshit while coming across as an illiterate, raving moron than you. You have hit the trifecta of stupidity, so wallow in it and wear the "I'm An Idiot" badge proudly.


You are the quintessential "Elmer Fudd" in cyber boxing trunks taking on Mike Tyson in his prime. ANYONE with the slightest  iota of common sense has witnessed you being beaten like a rented mule....not just by me, but others here as well. Rise off the cyber canvas for another uppercut if you wish, but your defeat and continual desire for another trip to the canvas doesn't interest me. Happy trails, Soupy........


(snicker)


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have yet to cite one passage of your beloved WC report that is true.

Let me help you.

The report claimed JFK was killed that fateful day.  That is about the only thing that is true.  

Now STFU or continue to take a beating.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong and you are a liar.

I have directly quoted and cited several passages which are true. It is you who fails to cite any part of it which is a lie or fabrication.

In fact you have never cited any evidence of any kind for any of your claims/ Your entire knowledge is based on a few films and videos which are fictional. Unfortunately your pea brain cannot handle anything else and so you have done no research and you are ignorant of the subject.

The burden is on you to cite a part of it which is a lie or fabrication because you made the accusation, but you are to weak to support the accusation and you are proven wrong,


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You talk a lot but you say nothing.

You have never cited a shred of evidence to support your claims. I have done so.

That is how one;s ass is kicked in this forum.

You said there are witnesses you can name NONE of them. You say there were other shooters, but you cannot cite evidence.

You say there is a tsunami of evidence but you have yet to cite any.

You never read the Warren Commission report you have openly lied like a dog and coward about the WC report and that has been proven. You even demonstrated ignorance of conspiracy theories and cannot keep them straight.

You are kicking no ones ass boy you are losing and losing badly. Repeating the same assertions with no evidence proves nothing and kicks no ones ass. The closest you came was naming Crenshaw but I debunked that one and you know it.


There is nothing obvious about the Kennedy assassination to any thinking person. A thinking person looks at the evidence which you willfully ignore.

Evidence boy evidence.

Cite some or I will pwn your lame ass and defeat you every time as I already have


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Cite some evidence or you lose as you always have


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Crazy Dale doesn’t need evidence

It’s all in his twisted mind


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oswald acted alone

As true today as it was fifty years ago


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Well, in fairness I asked you and soup to explain how it would be impossible for Oswald  to collect his arsenal. I recall asking for how much time it would take, the mileage radius, etc…   If it was impossible due to the logistics, okay but we all know it wasn’t.  Anyway, when asked to “provide evidence”…. Soup lied out of his ass and swore he did.  You refused to do it.

You’re right about the other guys but…you have done it too. Back up your claim that it would have been impossible…. its the same standard you’re asking of others.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Nobody said impossible 
Just logistically difficult for a man who does not have a car

Which highlights why a conspiracy is so far fetched. You give a man a high profile assignment like shooting a president and you can’t even buy him a $500 car to get around and escape in


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You are lying and doing so stupidly again.

It has nothing to do with mileage and radius it had to do with his individual circumstances. Although I never used the word impossible the fact remaisn he did not have opportunity to get both.

He had to secure the most important item which was the rifle and to make the arrangements on short notice and with little planning and without raising suspicions. Especially from his wife who knew he had displayed homicidal tendencies.

This made it unrealistic for him to run back and forth on buses and taxis collecting both weapons. He needed to get the rifle and make excuses for being at the Payne residence on a day he was not expected to be there. HE had to make it appear as normal as he could and stay there until the next day.

Sorry but you are simply wrong and your entire obsession is grasping at straws trying to find an anomaly where there is none.


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Please cite some evidence that Oswald pulled the trigger.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Let’s think of it in conspiracy terms

If Oswald has anyone helping him, why does he need to bum a ride to Irving to fetch his rifle?


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If you weren’t such a fool, you would know that anyone who plans and executes the crime of the century, would have an escape plan.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Good point

If Oswald is part of a high level conspiracy, where is his plan?
After Oswald killed JFK, he ended up taking a bus

The CIA couldn’t come up with a better escape plan than that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Already done.

You have asked and been answered.

He was the last one seen on the sixth floor. His rifle with his prints were found there. Expended shells from his rifle were found there with  his prints. The bag he used to smuggle it in were found there with fibers matched to the blanket he stored it in. He was the only TSBD employee to leave and not return. He shot Tippit in an effort to avoid capture and is the only person in Dallas to do so that day.

That is all more evidence than is used in most murder convictions.

Now you cite evidence that the WC lied


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Wrong.

Not all plans and planners are the same particularly if one has few resources and is putting together a plan at the last minute.

You watch way too many movies.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

Just think for a minute...

Oswald is supposedly part of  a master conspiracy to kill the president


For something as simple as going to get his rifle (a $19.95 rifle) he has to bum a ride to Irving Texas from someone he works with


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Just think for a minute...
> 
> Oswald is supposedly part of  a master conspiracy to kill the president
> 
> ...



The guy was poor his whole life and never amounted  to much. HE had no resources to come up with a brilliant escape plan. He got lucky when he tried to kill Walker the neighborhood allowed him to get away on foot while the authorities were looking for someone who fled in a car. That kind of luck would not happen all the time particularly when the target is the president.

He knew he was not going to get away with it, however, this does not mean he would simply lay down and wait to be arrested. If a momentary opportunity to flee presented itself of course he would take it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just think for a minute...
> ...


I don’t know if he was bright enough to know he had no chance of getting away


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



His actions indicate he was resigned to an act which would end his life. He left his wedding ring with his wife, according to her he had never removed it. HE left what little money he had with her except for a few dollars he had on his person.

He was not a terribly bright person but not entirely stupid either. He probably knew it was an act he could never return from and he would likely not get away with it but on another level he may have entertained fantasies about not getting caught.

Of course once the act is done he would certainly have been a state of panic and near hysteria which would make his actions unpredictable. Unlike the claims of some fools like gipper who declare what he would have been thinking and doing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Supposedly he had an IQ of around 100. His Marine record showed him doing well in some complex subjects
I think he had some severe personality issues


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gotta go.  Address later


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He certainly had mental health issues. he was diagnosed as a child with paranoid schizophrenia. But this went untreated. Such thing do not get better by themselves if untreated they probably just get worse.

He was smart enough to learn somethings such as Russian and basic radar repair ( how to replace vacuum tubes.) But could never get more than a minimum wage job. 

He was dumb enough to fall for marxist theory despite having seen first hand the failures of communism. Of course that is a common failing among marxists.

Like many criminals he was raised by his single mom with no father. She babied him and even fled New York to avoid having him treated by a child psychiatrist.

He was a mess.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> He had no opportunity to get it the night before as that was the night he had to get a ride to Irving to retrieve the rifle.
> It was one or the other.



There are other examples I could draw from.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


For someone having a car, driving the 15 miles from Dallas to Irving to fetch your rifle is no big deal. 

For Oswald, who had to beg for a ride, it was hard to do. 

Demonstrating why Oswald having help is unlikely


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wrong.  On the day of the assassination, after he killed Kennedy, he was able to finance a trip on his own.

When he was arrested, according to JFK the movie, he had $14.  I admit the movie is a bad source but I doubt they embellished on this small detail.  Easily enough for bus fare.  

Sorry…your excuse doesn’t meet the smell test.

Again, if it was impossible—as you and Soup claim; demonstrate it.  You ask conspiracy theorists for their proof all the time….I don’t think it is unreasonable to ask the same of you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Supposedly he had around $200 to his name. He left most in cash for his wife and a few dollars for himself

Not a well financed operation


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The CIA needed a patsy to cover up their killing JFK. Oswald was the...too perfect patsy.  

Just ask Soupy. He will confirm it.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Never did I use the word impossible.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong,

Catching a bus in the city is not the same as to the suburbs and carrying a rifle on a city bus is not something casually done.

He also had to make sure that Ruth Payne and his wife did not see him take the rifle. This means he had to wait until they were occupied with something else to retrieve, dis assemble and effectively hide the rifle. Perhaps even waiting until very late after they were asleep ( and after buses stopped running ).

HE also had to get a ride to and from the Payne residence using a method he had used before so as not to arouse suspicion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



They had no operation.

You have yet to offer any evidence that they did.

Oswald would have been a shitty patsy especially since he survived to talk


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your CIA buddies expected him to die in a shoot out, at the movie theater.  When that didn't happen, your buddies at the CIA strong armed their good buddies in the Mafia (who assisted in the JFK hit), who in turn forced Ruby to hit Oswald.  

Had Oswald song like a little birdie, your boys at Langley would have ended up in the electric chair, where they most definitely belong.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


CIA masterminded this deal and the best they could do was a crackpot like Oswald?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Why wouldn’t Oswald die as soon as he left the TSBD


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Cite some evidence.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I only ask that you guys to back up your assertion that he couldn’t have collected his arsenal.  To date….nobody will step up and back up what they you are saying.  If you’re going to demand proof, evidence, etc… of conspiracy theorists…they/we have every right to expect it of you…do we not?  Please back up the assertion that he didn’t have the opportunity (i.e. that it was impossible).  Clearly it was.  

Again…just as a matter of review…I think most reasonable people would have collected their arsenal prior to needing it if they were going to kill the President.  It is a fact that it was important enough for Oswald to go and get his pistol after he killed Kennedy.  It would be reasonable to have expected him to get it before.  I think—this is MY theory—it speaks to Oswald expecting help after the assassination that didn’t materialize.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That is absurdly stupid.

Never mind the fact that you have never been able to produce or cite a even a speck of evidence that the CIA was involved.

It is dumb beyond belief even for the CIA. IF Oswald had been a patsy they would have equipped him with a better rifle which would match the one used to kill Kennedy. According to your idiotic and unsupported theory a CIA assassin used Oswald's carcano because that is what he owned. The only bullet;s found at the scene were fired through Oswald;s gun meaning they could not even have used an identical rifle and planted his.

And despite all that they stupidly HOPED for a shoot out with cops. Bullshit. He would have been found dead at the scene with his rifle in hand.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Again you are overblowing an insignificant detail


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I have backed it up extensively and you are lying about that.

No one said it was impossible it was unrealistic for a man in his circumstances. That has been demonstrated with evidence and you know it.

Oswald was not reasonable. He needed the rifle far more than the pistol. They were not equally important. It speaks to nothing when you willfully ignore facts and evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I wish you would, but you can’t.  

Lies, lies, and more lies is all you have, but are too dumb to know it.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Debatable.

A simple yes or no; was it possible for LHO to collect his pistol after learning the motorcade route and prior to the morning of going to work at the TSBD?

And if not...why not?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



If I had a car, it would be no problem to drive 15 miles to Irving Texas, get my rifle, kiss my wife one last time, drive back to my rooming house, get my pistol and be back at work the next morning

If I had to bum a ride to Irving from a coworker, I may have had to conform to his schedule


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He had at least 214 dollars....surely enough for cab fares: no bumming a ride 

So is that a yes—-it was possible?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I have in fact many times over.

Everyone knows it is you who never cites evidence and this can easily be verified by checking all of your posts.

Your posts are nothing more than delusion you dream uo and never offer any support for.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Possible is irrelevant.

HE knew he was better off in a private auto than public transportation because he would be carrying a rifle.

HE also knew he had to take a ride with Marion Frazier both to and from the Payne residence because he always did so and any change would have raised suspicions. He also had an overriding  reason to stay overnight because he needed an opportunity to secure the rifle without being noticed by the Payne family or his wife.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It was possible, and unimportant. The rifle was important.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I think he left $180 of that to his wife and young daughter


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And 14 on him
204 bucks...
Enough for cabs....

That would be a “yes” then...agreed?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes and irrelevant


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not really
$14 to go on the lam after shooting a president

I wouldn’t be wasting money on cabs to Irving


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That was after spending money on buses and taxis...To go get his pistol.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


I thought he said Oswald acted with Ted Cruz's father?

Dem on Trump releasing JFK files: ‘Does this mean Ted Cruz’s father will be exposed?’


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As for the significance...it was important enough for him to get it after the assassination...when time was of the essence.  Now that it is admitted that he could have collected the pistol prior to the assassination; the question becomes “why didn’t he do it?”—get the  gun before the killing of the President.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oswald did not have much money

You would think that someone involved in a high profile conspiracy would have some spending money

Now, if Oswald ended up having $25,000 in an account for his wife and child, I might suspect a conspiracy


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was a murderous nut job.  Had already tried to kill an Army officer if I recall.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Like I said
If Oswald had a car like a well connected conspirator, I would expect him to drive around collecting everything he needed
Given that he had to bum a ride from Frazier and possibly spend one last night with his wife and child, I don’t know how much time he had to drive back to Dallas, collect his pistol and get to work on time


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Retired General Walker


----------



## jillian (Jul 12, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


What a surprise that nutty muddy is a conspiracy loon


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Because the rifle was more important and he did not have the oppotunity to collect the pistol AND the rifle


----------



## jillian (Jul 12, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No. He’s have never been vlad’s pupped.

But nice delusion.


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So in your small mind, Oswald was planning it all out, but somehow forgot to plan an escape.  LMFAO!!!!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ok, here's your chance.  Please present your COMPLETE theory, with links to your evidence.  Failing that, you're certainly wasting our time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ok genius explain how one plans an escape with no car, no friends, no safe house, and a few dollars.

Any time.

Yes people commit premeditated but often do not think much beyond the crime itself which is why they often get caught.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


How would you explain Oswald’s escape plan?

The CIA planned it for him


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2018)

I don’t understand a conspiracy theory where nobody actually helps you

No gun
No help to go home and get his rifle
No cash to help his escape
No car
He help in escaping

Oswald acted alone


----------



## candycorn (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, he certainly had one evening to assemble the arsenal.  Facts tell us that he could have done it as has been begrudgingly admitted here.  Facts tell us that he didn’t. Facts tell us that he assembled part of it. Facts tell us that he collected the final piece after Kennedy was shot.  

In my opinion, most reasonable people would have assembled the arsenal before needing it.  He had means, motive, and opportunity.  For some reason he didn’t do it.  Most reasonable people would deduce that there needs to be a reason for not having done it…simply “forgetting” doesn’t pass the smell test unless you’re talking about a complete retard which facts tell us Oswald was not.  

My opinion is that something changed after Kennedy was killed.  He didn’t get egress support that he expected to materialize.


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Exactly...why would you commit the crime of the century without an escape plan?  

Makes no sense unless you're senseless like you.


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t understand a conspiracy theory where nobody actually helps you
> 
> No gun
> No help to go home and get his rifle
> ...


Oswald never fired a shot...he was the PATSY...which is why Ruby had to kill him...because if he sang, SloppyNazis boys at Langley would end up in the electric chair.

Too bad...a really missed opportunity to rid our nation of it's worse elements.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t understand a conspiracy theory where nobody actually helps you
> ...


Total nonsense

It was Oswald’s rifle......he went to get it the night before
Oswald’s place of work
Oswald was seen in the building
He fled immediately after the killing
His pistol that shot Tippett 
He was found nearby 

Ruby acted impulsively and was at Western Union four minutes before he shot Oswald


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You know some of the story, but purposely ignore most of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Provide a detailed counter theory using the same evidence and we can talk


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Done a thousand times.

Apparently you have comprehension problems...among so many other problems.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Point out a post


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


People commit crimes all the time without an escape plan and get caught.

They do so because they are not very bright. Like Oswald.or you.

It it what people do whether or not you whine about it making sense. So it is normal and evidence of nothing.

Once again you have no evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah sure. Kill the POTUS without an escape plan...even a dumb ass like you, wouldn’t do that.  

OSWALD with all his CIA and FBI buddies was no dummy, but he was the patsy.


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No


----------



## candycorn (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t understand a conspiracy theory where nobody actually helps you
> 
> No gun
> No help to go home and get his rifle
> ...



It’s just a theory…
I think he was promised help.
I think the person making the promise knew that if there was any help in the form of being seen with Oswald, buying a car for Oswald, buying a gun for Oswald or driving the getaway car was exposure not only for them but for the organization they may have worked at or organization they may have represented.   
So I think the person knew Oswald was a fanatic and simply told LHO to knock himself out and pledged some support to push him over the edge….

Just a theory.  But it would explain some of the actions after the assassination.  Admittedly, it’s not perfect and doesn’t answer all of the questions but it’s better than “he forgot” or “he didn’t need the pistol”.  The former is, well, stupid.  The latter is well, not congruent with the facts—if he “didn’t need it”; why did he go home and get it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He had no buddies in the CIA or FBI as you claim.

One more time read slowly. People commit murder all the time in a premeditated manner and WITHOUT an escape plan. In addition he had no resources for an effective escape.

It is normal and the fact that the victim is the president is irrelevant to this particular detail. Anyone wishing to kill the president would probably care more about the murder than escaping.

Those are facts and they prove you wrong. We have endless examples and you have nothing.

Sorry the dumbass here is you.

Only a retarded like you would believe he was a patsy especially since you can offer no evidence.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Butch Cassidy used to plan his escape before he planned his robbery. 

Most criminals are not that smart


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



John Hinkley jr. had no escape plan. He tried to assassinate Reagan
Lynette Fromm had no escape plan. Sara Jane Moore had no escape plan. Both tried to assasinate Ford.
Oscar Collazo and Griselio Torresola had no escape plan when they tried to assassinate Truman.
John F. Schrank tried to assassinate Teddy Roosevelt and had no escape plan.
Leon Czolgosz  shot President Mckinley and had no known escape plan.
Charles Guiteau shot President Garfield and had no known escape plan.

It seems unlike what fools like Gipper claim most presidential assassins have no means or plans of escaping ( Boothe being an obvious exception ) They tend to desire to kill the president more than they care about getting away. Like Oswald.

Yet to an uneducated moron ( like gipper ) such lack of planning proves.................something about the CIA, because: reasons.


----------



## gipper (Jul 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Except Oswald was highly intelligent and well trained by his CIA and FBI handlers. How else do you explain his defection to the USSR, committing treason by giving up classified info, and then Magically allowed back home without any repercussions, with his commie wife?  Then placed in the TSBD building by a CIA asset, which just magically is on the JFK motorcade route...and magically the SS fails to pick up the nation’s most notorious commie defector. 

LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Dunno...about 1/3 of MURDERS go unresolved per year according to NPR:

Open Cases: Why One-Third Of Murders In America Go Unresolved


----------



## gipper (Jul 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I read recently that over 50% of murders in Detroit and Chicago, go unsolved.  This is probably also true in other high crime cities. 

That means a lot of murderers are walking freely, in our country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Any coconspirator would want to be sure Oswald was not caught alive. 
Dead men tell no tales 
Oswald was captured alive in a little more than an hour


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That would have happened but there was confusion on the gassy knoll plus babushka.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Little to do with escape plans

Since at least the 1980s, police have complained about a growing "no snitch" culture, especially in minority communities. They say the reluctance of potential witnesses makes it hard to identify suspects.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well one in 3 get away with murder.  Literally.  Doesn’t exactly bode well for your “most criminals are not that smart” if they’re batting over .300 on the most serious crime on the books.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All fiction which you cannot provide any evidence for.

HE was never trained by the CIA or FBI. He committed no treason and gave away no classified information. In fact he knew no such information to give away.

Specifically cite what information you claim he gave  away.

He did not defect to the USSR he emigrated. One does not defect from a free country.

He applied for work in the TSBD long before the route was planned and he was not placed there.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



See, that is why I like you.  Clean…to the point.  I think Ruby was an anomaly.  I don’t say that just because you or the WC say it. I arrived at it after a long walk of firmly believing he was a hitman.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Ruby would have made a great story for conspiracy theorists.  What more to you need to prove that Oswald’s conspirators wanted him out of the way. 

But Ruby’s actions made it too obvious that his action was spontaneous


----------



## gipper (Jul 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


More lies. 

Ruth Paine was a CIA asset, just like her husband, sister, and father. She was a friend of another well known CIA asset ,GEorge de Mohrenschildt. 

Oswald was surrounded by CIA.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Aren’t we all?
Have you noticed those stealth CIA helicopters circling your house?
Of course you haven’t


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 15, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Dunno...about 1/3 of MURDERS go *unresolved* per year according to NPR:





unsolved.... not unresolved....


More fucking up by the Hebrew to English translation software.

Whoever did that software really sucks...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




love this fool evil  Nazi shill who LIES all the time when he suffers all these ass beatings from gipper myself and others while trolling at Langley.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Your claims are lies and you have no evidence of any sort to back up your claim.

She had no connection to the CIA.

Neither did her family.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 15, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



When did you post evidence?

Oh that's right never.

You have never done any thing except sling shit in defeat and Gipper has been owned and destroyed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Evidence?

But he does post emojis


----------



## gipper (Jul 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


It is well known and reported by many reliable sources, that the Paine family had CIA ties.  There is one exception...where you won't find anything about this...the Warren Commission Report...hence you don't know anything about it.

DUMMY!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 16, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



exactly,since that is the ONLY material he will read on it he naturally does not accept it that the Paines had ties to the CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 16, 2018)

JFK, RFK, and MLK all had the same thing happen to them,

A master marksman took each out. A stooge was framed. The families of all three don't buy the official line and all three blame

LYNDON BAINES JOHNSON...


The best way to answer WHY on JFK is to notice WHAT CHANGED....

What changed is that the US started shipping weapons to Israel as soon as LBJ was sworn in. The CIA dossier on the '67 war is all the proof anyone should need to stop biting on all the Zionist BS and conclude.... Zionism did it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> JFK, RFK, and MLK all had the same thing happen to them,
> 
> A master marksman took each out. A stooge was framed. The families of all three don't buy the official line and all three blame
> 
> ...


Proof?


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jul 16, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> 
> Conspiracy theories deflect from the very real dangers of unhinged leftwing lunatics, especially in this day and age.


Leave it up to one of the board's resident fucktards to turn this into some of his usual lefties are evil blather.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 16, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


No it is not reported by any reliable sources.

There is no evidence at all which is why you cannot cite any evidence.

Ruth Payne had no known connection to the CIA period.

Sorry fool but as always you lose


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 16, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I have read far more of this than you.

I doubt you have ever read anything at all. You have posted one or two videos which were quickly debunked and proven fictional despite your claims to the contrary.

Ruth Payne had no known ties to the _CIA_


----------



## gipper (Jul 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Ruth was CIA plain and simple, dumb ass.  She got the patsy a job at the TSBD just in time.  

No doubt she is a hero of yours.  Just admit it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Got proof?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 16, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



She was not CIA.

Sorry but just because you pull a claim that she was CIA out of your ass means nothing.

She merely advised him to apply at the TSBD and he did before anyone planned the motorcade route which further destroys your delusional claim.

You have no evidence to cite as always and you are wrong


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 17, 2018)

yea, a highly trained fluent in Russian young man (important enough for government to pay his way back to USA) ... so politically fired up he's recently been on TV defending Castro and explaining Marxism .......visits foreign embassies ...... goes to gun range telling people he'd like to shoot that bastard JFK .............  seeks manual labor job and lands one that puts him in a room that  just happens to overlook the parade route ... of the POTUS that this young man developed a great desire to kill .....
 yea,  right ......


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> yea, a highly trained fluent in Russian young man (important enough for government to pay his way back to USA) ... so politically fired up he's recently been on TV defending Castro and explaining Marxism .......visits foreign embassies ...... goes to gun range telling people he'd like to shoot that bastard JFK .............  seeks manual labor job and lands one that puts him in a room that  just happens to overlook the parade route ... of the POTUS that this young man developed a great desire to kill .....
> yea,  right ......


Oswald was far from fluent in Russian, he failed his Marine Corps test
 He worked manual labor jobs because that was all he was capable of. He began working at the TSBD before JFK even announced a visit to Dallas. He never expressed a desire to kill JFK


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 17, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> yea, a highly trained fluent in Russian young man (important enough for government to pay his way back to USA) ... so politically fired up he's recently been on TV defending Castro and explaining Marxism .......visits foreign embassies ...... goes to gun range telling people he'd like to shoot that bastard JFK .............  seeks manual labor job and lands one that puts him in a room that  just happens to overlook the parade route ... of the POTUS that this young man developed a great desire to kill .....
> yea,  right ......


What was he highly trained in? He was not really fluent in Russian until he spent time there speaking it.

He did not find a job which overlooked the parade route. That is a falsehood which conspiracy fools keep repeating. he simply got a job and then LATER the motorcade route was planned which drove by the building he worked in.

Stating suspicions is not citing evidence.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > yea, a highly trained fluent in Russian young man (important enough for government to pay his way back to USA) ... so politically fired up he's recently been on TV defending Castro and explaining Marxism .......visits foreign embassies ...... goes to gun range telling people he'd like to shoot that bastard JFK .............  seeks manual labor job and lands one that puts him in a room that  just happens to overlook the parade route ... of the POTUS that this young man developed a great desire to kill .....
> ...



Been away from this thread but just to note the obvious here ----- NONE of us know when LHO got the job at the TSBD or why.  All we know is the "official line" story. If we're that eager to swallow official lines, I have a few official line bridges for sale.  As they say, consider the source".

But I just came to drop this....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...



Bullshit.

We do know when he was hired and the source is the book depository itself.

He was hired long before the motorcade route was planned.

He was hired because he applied. He applied because he needed a job. Nothing more mysterious than that.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Oh yes of course.    the "book depository itself".  An entity that nobody but nobody in the gummint or the CIA would ever in a million years have occasion to doctor.  Jeepers, Wally.

You want that bridge, doncha.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It is you falling for con artists not me.

Your question is stupid and meaningless and not evidence of anything. Your entire argument is the CIA and gubmint lies and therefore.........conspiracy.

Sorry but that is not an intelligent argument and the evidence proves you wrong. On the other hand you have no evidence.

It is interesting when fools user the brooklyn bridge for sale analogy. After all who is it that tries to dupe people into buying such things?

Here is a hint it is not the government it is private citizens who are scam artists which is what virtually all of the conspiracy theorists are.

You are the gullible dupe and are merely projecting


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Exactly.  NOBODY has evidence that we can be confident in.  That was the whole *POINT*.

Yet somehow you have magical pixie dust evidence that is immune to all this.  Yeah yeah, heard it all before, Xavier Breath.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes we do have such evidence, you just willfully ignore it because if you actually use some intelligence you would realize you have been a fool.

You can pretend to be enlightened because you have a monopoly on not trusting government. You are really just gullible and nothing more.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...


Bad photoshop


----------



## gulfman (Jul 20, 2018)

Which shot killed Kennedy?
The one Oswald fired from behind Kennedy or the one Oswald shot in front of Kennedy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gulfman said:


> Which shot killed Kennedy?
> The one Oswald fired from behind Kennedy or the one Oswald shot in front of Kennedy.


There were no shots from in front of kennedy.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have no evidence. The WC was debunked long ago. You are so far behind the times you are now considered criminally insane.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> > Which shot killed Kennedy?
> ...


Did you work with the guys firing from behind the fence on the grassy knoll?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I do have evidence and you are wrong.

IF the Warren Commission report were debunked you could easily cite evidence but you never have and cannot do so.

I have proven you wrong every time WITH evidence and your only argument is ......CIA IS BAD.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gulfman said:
> ...



No one fired from the grassy knoll.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > yea, a highly trained fluent in Russian young man (important enough for government to pay his way back to USA) ... so politically fired up he's recently been on TV defending Castro and explaining Marxism .......visits foreign embassies ...... goes to gun range telling people he'd like to shoot that bastard JFK .............  seeks manual labor job and lands one that puts him in a room that  just happens to overlook the parade route ... of the POTUS that this young man developed a great desire to kill .....
> ...


Yeah the most infamous traitor and Russian defector of the time just magically ends up working in a building along the parade route, and no one in the SS, FBI, or Dallas PD bothers to pick him up. 

YOU BELIEVE IN FAIRY TALES...LMFAO!!!


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your buddies did. Can you recall their names?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...



He was not famous or infamous at the time he was unknown to the public. Emigrating is not treason. 

He did not end up working at a building along the parade route. The parade route was planned after he started working there and was simply the best way to reach the intended destination.

I believe in facts and evidence which you have never posted but which ruins your idiotic assertions every time.

Cite one passage of the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence. Cite one piece of evidence  that Oswald was not a marxist.

You make up fairy tales all the time but can never offer evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No one did.

The evidence proves only Oswald fired from the TSBD. That evidence has been cited and is in your face.

You have nothing but endless repeated assertions.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Give us their names or else!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2018)

gulfman said:


> Which shot killed Kennedy?
> The one Oswald fired from behind Kennedy or the one Oswald shot in front of Kennedy.



There were no shots from the front


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Still no evidence of your stupid claims.

Nothing new


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

All 


Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


All you have are lies. 

Why are you protecting murderers of the president?  Are you a commie traitor?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> All
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Cite evidence that they are lies. You have never cited evidence for any of your claims.

Cite one passage of the Warren Commission report which is a lie or fabrication and provide evidence.

Cite one piece of evidence that shows Oswald was not the marxist he insisted he was.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > All
> ...


Cite one passage in the WC report that is true.  Just one....

You are dupe for the state.  Why?


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The fact that the state you so adore, failed to protect JFK from a known fanatical commie, is proof enough to smart people.  Obviously, you are excluded.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I already have.

Now you need to cite one which is a lie.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



So now you admit he was a marxist and communist you are learning despite the false claim that you are smart.

No that is not proof of anything.

The state is not omniscient or omnipotent. I grasp the concept that the state is flawed you wish to have it both ways.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No. I just tried to allievate you of your fantasy.  You claim he was a fanatical commie, lover of Castro, and hater of JFK...yet your beloved State did nothing to protect JFK.  Should be proof enough no?


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Cite one thing from the WC report that is true.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> > Which shot killed Kennedy?
> ...



Dr Crenshaw begs to differ.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jul 20, 2018)

The logic used to claim Oswald acted alone has never made sense to me.

What was his motive for shooting jfk to begin with.  The only one i have heard of is that he was looking for fame or notoriety.

If that is the case why did he claim he was a patsy?  Makes no sense...if he wanted fame and recognition then he would have said something...like perhaps  I did it for


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I never made any such claim.

The state took normal precautions to protect him which is a far cry from nothing.

No your delusional babbling is not proof.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> The logic used to claim Oswald acted alone has never made sense to me.
> 
> What was his motive for shooting jfk to begin with.  The only one i have heard of is that he was looking for fame or notoriety.
> 
> If that is the case why did he claim he was a patsy?  Makes no sense...if he wanted fame and recognition then he would have said something...like perhaps  I did it for



Criminals are not known for their logic. No one suggested he wanted fame. A place in the history books maybe but not fame.

He was deranged and probably mentally ill. It is the evidence which shows he acted alone. Logic does not apply to people's motives for murder which is why we call it motive instead of reason.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gulfman said:
> ...



And he was not a credible witness.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I already have. You asked that before and I directly quoted them and you could not refute them.

Now you cite one passage which is a lie or fabrication


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



STILL feeding the troll I see.Man you're hopeless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> The logic used to claim Oswald acted alone has never made sense to me.
> 
> What was his motive for shooting jfk to begin with.  The only one i have heard of is that he was looking for fame or notoriety.
> 
> If that is the case why did he claim he was a patsy?  Makes no sense...if he wanted fame and recognition then he would have said something...like perhaps  I did it for



You nailed it. 

Thats the major problem of the warren commission where they shot themselves in the foot on is claiming oswalds motive was he  wanted to make his mark on the history books with his claim to fame by killing kennedy which obviously was not true since as you said so well,he for sure would NEVER have publicly denied it and said-No I'm just a patsy.

He even denied again later on when asked if he shot tippet saying-No sir,i did not shoot anybody. If someone WAS seeking  fame as the warren commission claims,he would HARDLY have denied it like that.

you bring up that point to the USMB'S resident troll sounnazi,he plays dodgeball and ignores that point,he has NO ANSWERS for it.


just do me one favor here if you dont mind.you would actually be doing yourself a favor as well in the process. DONT argue with these  trolls the OP of this thread,WRONGwinger,candyass and ESPECIALLY soupnazi.they are all paid shills working at Langley sent here by their bosses to troll this thread to try and convince people who know better such as yourself who has doubts but hasnt really made up his mind I am guessing is the case with you am I right?

they have been sent here to try and convince you the WC was right,that oswald was the lone assassin posting lie after lie on this thread and anytime they are cornered with evidence of a conspiracy they ignore it and in the case of soupnazi.the most pathetic troll of them all,just says in defeat-read the warren commission as his rebuttal

He is such a sad excuse for a human being.at least his fellow trolls candyass and wrongwinger are not obsessed with trying to convince people they oswald was the lone assassin.they dont spend all hours day and night trolling as he does. It is obvious he has a sad life and no friends,a hermit the fact he spends so many hours here.It is so obvious that he has no friends in life and is just seeking attention so word of advise-okay?

that sad excuse of a human being soupnazi is soooo desperate for attention is that he talks to himself all the time. He addresses me in the first person even though i have had him on ignore for YEARS. talk about a psychotic nutcase desperate for attention. I mean do YOU address people in the first person when you know THEY have YOU on ignore? i thought not.


you'll see what i am talking about on this troll.ask him why did oswald DENY he shot kennedy if the warren commission -that he worships to no end, was correct,that oswald shot him for fame. he just rambles on and on,he has no answers as you will see.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 21, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gulfman said:
> ...



He never examined the body


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So sayeth the troll


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the Rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.

this is wrongwinger when he is cornered and backed up against the wall when asked what he was saying about the Rams never coming back to LA.




comedy gold.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.


Oswald acted alone

You have posted nothing to prove otherwise

<Note:  emojis don’t help prove your case, try FACTS>


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.
> ...


He does not grasp or comprehend facts.

His only attempt at reasonable argument has been to post fictitious videos which he claims are " undebunkable "

This is because one cannot debunk fiction.

He is the absolute poster boy of what I mentioned much earlier in the thread. Just an immature brat who is threatened by anyone smarter than him because he believes himself to be the guardian of hidden secret truths.

Him and GIPPER are both that sort of weak mind who constantly scream CIA agent at anyone disagreeing with them.

They are also the true trolls who waste bandwidth screaming crap at anyone whop proves them wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the Rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.
> 
> this is wrongwinger when he is cornered and backed up against the wall when asked what he was saying about the Rams never coming back to LA.
> 
> ...




and whats REALLY funny is even HE agrees with me he it is hysterical that he is a stupid fuck who can never admit when he has been proven wrong.priceless.him and soupnazi should get a room together.

thank you Wrongwinger for posting a funny that you agree it IS  hilarious you are a stupid fuck who acts like a three year old when cornered on having to admit you were proven wrong on just a tiny little thing in the world like the Rams coming back to LA.





no doubt your lover NAZI agent is the same as you.two peas in a pod.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have done nothing but lie.  Stop NOW!!!!


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.
> ...



.
Oswald was a patsy...come on RW...he was assasinated before he could testify. 

Personally, I think Hillary was behind the entire thing.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.
> ...


Oswald never fired a gun that day.  It was impossible for him to be the shooter.  IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It is you who has lied and that is proven as anyone looking at this thread can see

I have stated facts and evidence. 

Cite specific passage of the WC report which is a lie as I cited one which is trued and provide evidence that it is a lie.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Wrong he was murdered days after being arrested and had a great deal o time to talk


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



We have evidence that he did and you have never cited any evidence to the contrary.

Nothing impossible about it and you are proven wrong.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> The logic used to claim Oswald acted alone has never made sense to me.
> 
> What was his motive for shooting jfk to begin with.  The only one i have heard of is that he was looking for fame or notoriety.
> 
> If that is the case why did he claim he was a patsy?  Makes no sense...if he wanted fame and recognition then he would have said something...like perhaps  I did it for


Yet one commonsensical logical reason among thousands of others, that clearly expose a conspiracy.

Only dupes and statists think Oswald was the shooter.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lies lies and more lies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The logic used to claim Oswald acted alone has never made sense to me.
> ...


An inconsistency or anomaly does not expose a conspiracy to any intelligent person which is why only a fucking imbecile like you claims it is proof of something.

Cite some evidence for your claim


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I stated facts and you know it which is why you can only sling shit in defeat.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Which, obviously, was a mistake.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there is one of the agents i was talking about ^ WRONGwinger,alerted by his boss to come and shit all over the floor just now  as he does everyday everytime he opens his mouth. this stupid fuck troll mac the knife can never admit when he has been proven wrong even over a little tiny  thing like the Rams being back in LA when he said they would NEVER come back.this troll STILL whines and whines like a three year old crybaby about being proven wrong on THAT all the time.pretty pathetic anybody here would agree except his buttlover shills candyass and the evil NAZI agent.
> ...



The butthurt flows from WRONGwinger and HE even finds it funny he is a stupid fuck too scared to admit he was proven wrong by me,.comedy gold indeed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Everyone who is arrested claims they are a patsy

It wasn’t me.......I was set up........Honest


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



No it was what happened.

First you claim it was evidence of a conspiracy but when you are proven wrong on the details you claim that your error is the evidence.

You can't have it both ways. Either he was IMMEDIATELY killed to keep him quiet or he was not because there was no conspiracy/

We know he was not immediately killed therefore it argues against conspiracy. We also know Ruby lived on for years and consistently stated he acted alone. If it were necessary to kill Oswald to silence him it would have been equally necessary to kill ruby for the same reason.

For that matter it would have been necessary to kill endless witnesses none of whom died in any out of the ordinary ways or in unusual numbers.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You have never proven anyone wrong boy.

You are just an attention seeking juvenile slinging shit in defeat from the first moment I made a fool of you


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Lies lies and more lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If he told the TRUTH his boss at Langley would fire him,you DO realise that right?

as i said,him and WRONGwinger need to get a room together.He no doubt would do the same thing WRONGwinger does here everyday when asked about what does he have to say now about the Rams being back in LA after insisting they would never come back,he would do the same as Wrongwinger,act like a three year and avoid defeat and say they are still in st louis with the belief HE is right and everybody else in the world is wrong of course.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True.

I can say that as a fact after having spent ten years working in a prison.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


From you yes.

From me facts facts and more facts which prove you wrong.

Cite some evidence boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


For some reason he is arguing about football after having been owned about JFK


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



If Qswald had just kept his mouth shut, Ruby would never have shot him. The dummy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



That was not Ruby's motive.

Unlike Oswald we have a clear motive from ruby as he lived to explain why he did it and it had nothing to do with any conspiracy


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Your unimpeachable source is the killer?

Sure...that works....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



When a killer confesses to their crime then their claim of motive is in fact pretty reliable yes.

What precisely is your source?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



First name specifically who your source is and then explain why someone's else's explanation for a killers motive is more valid than the killers own confession.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



I doubt that,he was connected to the CIA and was their patsy selected by them to take the fall for them and he would spilled too many details on who was really behind it at the trial and they could not risk that with  so many highly influenced people connected to the assassination being exposed. He would have spilled the beans how the mob  was illegally working for the CIA ,how the CIA used the mob all the time and their real role the CIA  plays in world events,ect,ect had Oswald gone to trial.they were never going to allow that to happen.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Except there is no evidence of such connection to the CIA.

Since your entire claim rests on such a false premise your post is simply fictitious.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The evidence is overwhelming but you ignore it and instead, believe a statist fairy tale.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 21, 2018)

The late Dr Crenshaw  is more credible than any of the shills trashing him.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


There is no such evidence or you would have cited some by now.

Unlike you I cite specific evidence and it proves you wrong. Despite being asked at least a hundred times you cannot cite any evidence at all


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 22, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> The late Dr Crenshaw  is more credible than any of the shills trashing him.


No he really is not.

He was an intern at the time who was not even present when the doctors were attempting to save JFK's life. His entire experience was glancing at the presidents body after he was declared dead.

This is not the sort of observation which can dispute or trump an autopsy which was done at Bethesda by experienced experts.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 22, 2018)

Only a shill would say the Bethesda autopsy (a charade) was done by "experienced experts."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 22, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Only a shill would say the Bethesda autopsy (a charade) was done by "experienced experts."


There is no such thing as a shill on obscure political forums. Only someone ignorant in the extreme of the subject at hand would resort to calling someone a shill when they have no evidence to back up their idiotic claims.

Despite the false accusations the doctors who performed the autopsy at bethesda were experienced experts.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Jul 22, 2018)

Charade of an autopsy with military at elbow of doctor telling him what to do .....   having "drawing" of alleged back wounds instead of coherent photos ... 
finding pristine bullet on stretcher  that allegedly worked its way out of Connally after previously going through JFK .... what a farce 
shills infest the internet ... including forums such as this one


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 22, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Charade of an autopsy with military at elbow of doctor telling him what to do .....   having "drawing" of alleged back wounds instead of coherent photos ...
> finding pristine bullet on stretcher  that allegedly worked its way out of Connally after previously going through JFK .... what a farce
> shills infest the internet ... including forums such as this one



Shills are imaginary and a total fantasy for those who have no coherent argument.

The military was not at anyone's elbow during JFK's autopsy. That particular detail was dreamed up in the movie JFK and is total fiction. In reality the pathologists had total control.

Drawings were and still are standard.

The bullet was not found during the autopsy it was found in Texas. It was not pristine and there is nothing abnormal about a bullet passing through two bodies.

At least learn some facts before trying to argue.


----------



## gipper (Jul 23, 2018)

Clearly JFK was shot from the front, hence a conspiracy on the part of many in our government.  Numerous witnesses confirm this. 

Only silly statist shills disagree.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Clearly JFK was shot from the front, hence a conspiracy on the part of many in our government.  Numerous witnesses confirm this.
> 
> Only silly statist shills disagree.



Wrong.

No witness confirms it and there is no evidence he was shot from the front.

There is no such thing as a shill on here.


----------



## gipper (Jul 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly JFK was shot from the front, hence a conspiracy on the part of many in our government.  Numerous witnesses confirm this.
> ...


More lies. Numerous witnesses confirmed shots from the front, but you won’t find them in the fictional novel entitled the Warren Commission Report.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong there are no witnesses at all who confirm shots from the front.

The vast majority of witnesses heard the shots coming from above and behind only a few heard shots coming from elsewhere.

Sorry but the Warren Commission report included both groups. The point is a few witnesses confirms nothing. The physical evidence and the vast majority of witnesses are in sync and prove Oswald shot kennedy from the TSBD.

You are proven wrong by the evidence and you are the only liar as no evidence of any sort supports your uneducated assertions


----------



## gipper (Jul 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



More lies...

Numerous witnesses confirmed shots from your buddies hiding on the grassy knoll.  

Doctors at Parkland confirm shots from front.

JFK's assistant press secretary confirmed shots from front.

You must admit your beloved government lied to you and you being a statist dummy, gladly accepted those lies.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not so sure about that.  

It is one thing to say "I didn't do it".  It is something a bit different to, in the hours right after the assassination say, "I'm just a patsy".  Now, if you're sitting in your cell a few days or weeks later and decide to go to the patsy card, I can more readily dismiss that.  Because the word "patsy" breathes breath into the body of other actors being involved and your being set up to take the fall by yourself.  Saying "I didn't do it" is what is expected and implicates someone else but not necessarily that you were set up by someone else.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just another (albeit very minor) detail that speaks to a larger conspiracy.  One would figure that a whackjob seeking only a place in history would take credit now, wouldn't they?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong.

No one CONFIRMED shots from the front .

In order to confirm something there has to be evidence. There is NO evidence of a frontal shot.

The press secretary was speaking before any evidence was found, his statement is pure speculation, much like your assertion.

You cannot name any such witnesses because they do not exist. You keep referring to them without names.

The doctors at parkland confirmed nothing as we have proven over and over. They were not examining the body to determine specific details they were either engaged in life saving measures or merely taking a casual glance at the body. The autopsy proves them wrong and despite some ignorant claims to the contrary the autopsy was performed by experienced experts.

I must do nothing of the sort when you have failed miserably to cite evidence of such lies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No not necessarily. It is in fact a minor detail. One has no ides what he was thinking. He may have intended to deny his guilt in order to get into the court room to stand trial. After all if he merely confessed the trial would be short and sweet and he likely wanted to milk the limelight. 

It was not a set up and you are not trustworthy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2018)

As I expected, our resident conspiracy theorists can come up with no evidence to support the OVERWHELMING evidence that Oswald acted alone 

The best they can come up with is some unsupported theories an emojis from SLRAMSfan


----------



## candycorn (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As I expected, our resident conspiracy theorists can come up with no evidence to support the OVERWHELMING evidence that Oswald acted alone
> 
> The best they can come up with is some unsupported theories an emojis from SLRAMSfan



By the same token, those who feel Oswald acted alone cannot explain why this killer didn't assemble his arsenal prior to killing Kennedy.  They do laughingly attempt to dismiss the importance of it by magically transforming themselves into Oswald's mind and saying its wasn't important to LHO, he didn't have an opportunity (only to be forced to admit he did later) and so on and so fourth....yet somehow cannot explain why the physical evidence--no theory here--confirms that it WAS important enough for LHO to go get the gun AFTER the assassination and that he did have means, motive, and opportunity.  

Does it mean he was part of some international conspiracy stretching from Moscow to Havana to Dallas?  No.  

Does it give any sober analyst pause to believe that there may be something more to the story than what has been uncovered?  It should.

Neither the Warren Commission nor us who think there is more to the story have a slam dunk.  We will never know the whole story.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As I expected, our resident conspiracy theorists can come up with no evidence to support the OVERWHELMING evidence that Oswald acted alone
> ...



Your analogy is a false equivalence.

There are many good reasons why he did not gather his rifle and pistol.

You simply are a liar who ignores these logical reasons and make up a lie about admissions which no one gave.

Yes the pistol was important after the assassination of Kennedy but not before. That is fact and he did not actually have opportunity to get both. Those are facts.

The fact that you lie about it proves you are simply a conspiracy FOOL who like the other imbeciles refuses to acknowledge evidence when it is in your face.


----------



## gipper (Jul 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Hey Sloppy..you better get over to this thread and spew your lies...

New Evidence on the JFK assassination


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Okay, isn't the burden of proof on you to prove he did not actually have an opportunity to get both?  

Prove it.  We know he had enough money to take cabs/buses to all the places he needed to go to collect his arsenal.  The mileage radius doesn't seem to be prohibitive so he had enough time.  And clearly he had the motive as he proved after the assassination.

So I am saying he had means, motive and opportunity.  Please prove that he did not.  

Do you think you can do that?  I'll let rightwinger --someone who agrees with you about the WC be the moderator to decide if your proof is valid. 

We're not talking about anything other than your allegation that "he did not actually have opportunity to get both.  Those are the facts".  

Okay?

The floor is yours.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong jackass;.

We know he began to plan the assassination after noon on Nov 21st. This left him with half a day to make things happen. He had to do so without raising suspicion. Moving back and forth on public transportation would have raised his wife's suspicions and she knew he had a history of attempted murder. Transporting the rifle on public buses or cabs was not acceptable as it would raise attention. He had to get a ride to Ruth Payne's and stay there until he had an opportunity to retrieve the rifle and conceal it without his wife or Ruth Payne noticing and then wait for the ride back the next morning.

The pistol was unimportant until the assassination was over and he was on the run.

you are a liar and i have proven these facts to you overt and over.

Much like LARAM and Gipper you are too childish to admit facts but they are in your face and you have been fucking pwned.

Just grow the fuck up you are defeated and you KNOW IT


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What proof?

That proof is that Oswald didn’t go get his pistol
The only conclusion you can draw is that it was not that important to him


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He has to prove his thesis:

"he did not actually have opportunity to get both. Those are the facts”.

You can’t draw that conclusion because he went there after he assassinated the President. 

But that isn’t what my challenge is about… * It is about his proving his thesis.*  You and I constantly ask other conspiracy theorists to prove their allegations…right?  Well, isn’t it fair to ask someone who makes a counter argument to prove his?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong jackass;.
> 
> We know he began to plan the assassination after noon on Nov 21st. This left him with half a day to make things happen. He had to do so without raising suspicion. Moving back and forth on public transportation would have raised his wife's suspicions and she knew he had a history of attempted murder. Transporting the rifle on public buses or cabs was not acceptable as it would raise attention. He had to get a ride to Ruth Payne's and stay there until he had an opportunity to retrieve the rifle and conceal it without his wife or Ruth Payne noticing and then wait for the ride back the next morning.
> 
> ...



"he did not actually have opportunity to get both. Those are the facts”.

That is what you have to prove.  Please, the floor is yours.  

Did he have the time?  Yes
Did he have the means?  Yes
Did he have the motive?  Yes—at least he had such motive after the assassination.

I’m hoping you’ll tell us why you wrote: “he did not actually have opportunity to get both. Those are the facts”.  If the argument (not proof—your theory) that it would draw attention…that is pretty lame.  He was able to conceal it the next day when he got a ride.  Certainly, one could wrap a blanket around it and ride in a cab.  

You have “proven” nothing other than you will use profanity in place of proof.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You are getting obsessive

Nobody is claiming it was impossible for Oswald to get a pistol if he needed one. If it was absolutely essential for his plan to kill JFK he could have gone out and bought one on the morning of the 22nd

He didn’t. He proceeded with the assassination without a pistol. Proof that he did not consider it that important


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Okay…that is a great discussion to have.  I would ask what changed between that morning and 12:30 or so when he killed Kennedy then that made him all of the sudden “consider it important” then.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What changed is that he escaped the TSBD and had a chance to try and go on the run.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What changed was Oswald went from being an assassin to being a man on the run

Once he was on the run, he realized a pistol may be necessary


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Would you call that poor planning?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Thank you

You are proving the point of this thread.......Oswald acted alone

Conspiracy involves the act of conspiring. Working with someone else to come up with a “plan”

Oswald found out about the JFK motorcade the day before while at work. His “plan” was simple.......I need to go home and get my rifle

Any conspiracy would have helped him do that. Give him access to something as simple as a car. Here, take my car and go home get your rifle then drive to your rooming house and get your pistol. Or even...Here is $200....Go out and buy a rifle and pistol

Oswald had none of that......proof he acted alone


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Think about the russian attacks on our election in 2016.  The reason putin didn’t sign the checks to facebook was so that he can say, “who me” if someone started asking questions; as they are doing now.  If the election got swayed…upside for Putin. If the election did not…the only thing ventured was the purchase of some facebook ads and utilization of an already robust hacking component of the russian intel apparatus.  Essentially nothing.  If the attempts to sway did work (and they did only due to the electoral college), maximum upside; a puppet in the Oval Office.

Your theory holds water if it’s someone equally invested as Oswald is.  I agree.

In my theory, you have a putin-like actor who ventured little if anything.  If Oswald, chickens out or misses; oh well.  If Oswald delivers…maximum upside.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



With Oswald, there is no evidence of even “stealth” assistance

Oswald had about $200 to his name. Most he left for his wife and child. 
Somebody slipping him even $50 would have helped him to go buy a better gun, a pistol, a means to escape 

Oswald had none of it


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, he wouldn’t in my scenario…wouldn’t he.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes, in a super stealth conspiracy where nobody actually conspires it wouldn’t

My premise is that Oswald acted alone
If nobody provided any assistance, he did act alone


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fair enough as always….

My premise is that there was one shooter in Dallas; Oswald.  But the wheels were set in motion by others.  You called me “obsessive” about the pistol earlier—lol—perhaps.  I don’t see how you and Soup can be so dismissive of the fact that the man goes through all of the trouble of taking the rifle, packaging it up, telling his ride it’s “curtain rods”, shoots the President…

THEN

Instead of getting the hell out of Dodge, *goes home, gets his pistol, encounters a cop, shoots the cop, kills the cop, wanders around,* goes into a theater of all places and is arrested.  

WHEN

he had means, motive, and opportunity to take care of all of the highlighted stuff before.
Most criminals are not going to put more in their inbox than is required.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Shows a lack of planning on his part

Items that a conspiracy with others would have easily resolved
Things like getting a gun, access to a car, a means to escape


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Juxtaposed to the planning it did require to package up the gun


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Wrap it in brown paper and claim it is curtain rods?
Not much of a plan

Now, if he had a coconspirator, with something as complex as “a car”
He could have just driven it to work


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If I was about to commit the crime of the Century from my workspace and you were a foreign agent who encouraged me to do so; would you give me a ride to work and be seen with me?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Here is $10....go to town
Oswald did not even have $10 to spare...he was on his own

If I was a foreign agent, I would give him $200 to buy a car and $50 to buy a better rifle


----------



## candycorn (Jul 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If I was Oswald, I would have collected my pistol before needing it....like everyone else on earth would have done.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The fact is....he didn’t get his pistol before the assassination 

He went home to get the rifle he needed. While there, he left his wife almost $200
If he thought a pistol was that important to his plan, he could have held out $50 to buy one 

It was obviously not that important


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Yes.

If it were feasible that a foreign agent did all that they would ENSURE that everything went as they planned.


The EXTREME lack of evidence ruins your speculation about foreign agents no matter how much you ignore facts and obssess about the ARSENAL you claim Oswald possessed.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




It was so unimportant…he went to collect the pistol when he should have been getting out of town big time.  

That comment made zero sense.  Sorry but that statement was something I’d expect from a 9/11 truther.  If it wasn’t important, he wouldn’t have gone to get it after the assassination.  Obviously something changed at or around the time of the assassination.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He had a rifle
He had a pistol.

He brought one to work but figured he wouldn’t need the other….

Until..

He shot Kennedy and realized that he wasn’t going to get the help he was promised.  

Does the lack of evidence of assistance prove there wasn’t any that was promised?  No.  But it also doesn’t prove the contrary.  His actions after the assassination are incredibly strange.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


He had no means to get out of town big time.

The statement you are referring to makes perfect sense.

Yes he would have gone to get it AFTER the assassination because something changed.

What changed was that he managed to slip away from the murder scene. Until then it was unimportant.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He kept both in separate locations and could only reasonably retrieve one of them. The pistol was unimportant as his goal was to shoot Kennedy which required a rifle.

There is no evidence of even a circumstantial nature that he was promised help.

All high profile assassins act incredibly strange which is why your constant obsession with a detail is stupid. You are attempting to apply arm chair logic to a person whose actions were devoid of logic.

Strange behavior does not support idiotic speculation of " assistance ". And yes in fact lack of evidence points to no assistance as some evidence would have been found. Such conspiracies never last.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Once again highlighting poor planning on the part of Oswald
Hardly, a high placed conspiracy

Pistol or no pistol....Oswald was not going to get away
He only lasted slightly over an hour on the street

Some conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

If Oswald had assistance in the crime he would have gotten a better rifle, a car, spending money and a pistol if he wanted one


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If Oswald had assistance in the crime he would have gotten a better rifle, a car, spending money and a pistol if he wanted one


Like many others the whole premise of CandyCorns gobblety gook about the pistol is that someone like Oswald and his actions can be analyzed rationally and we can compare his actions to a logical intelligent persons actions.

It is strange how few people seem to apply this nonsense to common crime. After all when the average gangsta commits a drive by shooting why do they not plan ahead and steal or borrow or buy a more ordinary looking car instead of taking the bright red cadillac with spinning rims which they normally cruise in thus making it easier for them to be identified?

Why does the average bank robber not set off a huge explosion a few miles away to draw off the police from his target?

Why does the average jealous husband who gets drunk and shoots his cheating wife and her lover not throw his murder weapon into the nearest lake or river but instead hangs on to it which allows it to be seized as evidence?

We see examples of criminals behaving stupidly ALL the time. Even those who plan the crime such as bank robbers or drive by shooters. What Oswald did was JUST a murder. The fact that the victim was the president only makes it a famous murder but still just a murder.

The fact that Oswald showed some planning but of a poor and incomplete manner is simply normal and typical of homicidal individuals. Candycorns stupidity lies in thinking EVERYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GRABBED THE PISTOL TOO. He then jumps to the idiotic conclusion that since Oswald did something different than what other people would have done that he has proven a conspiracy.

No they would not have because not just anyone would have tried to commit murder of the president with a rifle. Only a very few deranged individuals would try to murder the president. Such people by definition will probably not think or act like most normal and intelligent people. Therefore an inconsistency or anomaly is evidence of ...... nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If Oswald had assistance in the crime he would have gotten a better rifle, a car, spending money and a pistol if he wanted one


Of course we cannot prove it one way or the other but it is entirely plausible maybe even somewhat probable that Oswald did not even think OF his hand gun until he slipped away. From the moment he found out that the presidents motorcade would drive by the TSBD (which he probably learned afternoon on thursday nov 21st ) he likely spent his entire time thinking of how to retrieve the rifle and smuggle it into his place of employment.

He was likely imagining different scenarios of how it would turn out. Possibly thinking of what to say if asked uncomfortable questions by someone. 

Another interesting anomaly which no one can explain is what would he have done if several co workers remained on the sixth floor with him? There was no way he could have known he would be alone on the sixth floor.  Of course this is also one more fact which ruins conspiracy theories since there was no way for anyone else to have relied on his being alone. The point is he may have had some sort of plan in mind for this, he may have spent considerable time coming up with alternatives for various obstacles.

As it stands he got lucky and everyone left the sixth floor leaving him alone in his snipers nest. But in all likelyhood he was consumed with many thoughts of what could happen before the shooting and he may have been planning how to react.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If Oswald had assistance in the crime he would have gotten a better rifle, a car, spending money and a pistol if he wanted one
> ...


My favorite is criminals with a tattoo that is easily recognizable 

Instead of “some guy with dark hair, white t shirt and jeans” we get some guy with a tattoo of a skull with a snake in its mouth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I see that all the time in prison. We call them criminal masterminds.

The variety is astonishing. My personal favorite is a white recidivist with blue flames on his face rising from his goatee, the word WAR in five inch block letters across the front of his throat and , best of all, a tattoo of his own face on the back of his head, and yes he is bald.

True story.

I actually asked him if he was identified on camera running way from the scene of the crime? Since you see the same face coming and going.

There are many others who come close to being my favorite but I would derail the thread describing them all.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If Oswald had assistance in the crime he would have gotten a better rifle, a car, spending money and a pistol if he wanted one
> ...



Interesting point

Guess it depends on how motivated he was to get away.
He may have called it off if witnesses were present or he may have set up his shooters nest and fired until someone stopped him

I heard they were refinishing the floors and all the boxes were crammed  to one side of the room so the other side could be finished


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You heard correctly. The floor had been completely torn out so they could replace it. A temporary floor of thick plywood had been nailed across the struts.

The significance of this is that it allowed the men directly below him to clearly hear the 3 shots, the expended shells hitting the plywood and even the mechanical sound of the bolt being worked. The also heard his footsteps leading away from the window to the stairwell he took down to the second floor.

Charlie Givens and James Jarman were two of these men. Contrary to what fools like gipper claim they KNEW there was one shooter and he was directly above them literally a few feet away. One of them ( I forget which ) testrfied that he realized some of the people in dealey were having a herd or stampede reaction sunning up the grassy knoll which was the wrong spot. He knew the shooter was directly over his head.

Of course they were smart enough to stay put and not try to confront a man with a rifle and who is crazy enough to shoot at the president.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Incidentally Charlie givens was a key witness as he and another man were on the sixth floor shortly before the shooting. They both positively placed Oswald on the sixth floor and when they left he remained.

Yes one more witness that the liars like gipper pretend do not exist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Were they with the mafia or CIA?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Well he was a black man and for some reason I cannot understand everyone wants to point out that he was eating his lunch right before leaving the sixth floor to join his friends on the fifth floor. Conspiracy nuts love to point out the little detail that he was eating fried chicken for lunch. It was even mentioned in the movie JFK.

I suppose if we are going to play stereotypes he was not mafia as they would have been eating linguine.

On the other hand if he were CIA he would have been having a martini.

I suppose he could have been a free mason.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Never said it was a great conspiracy.  
Never claimed it was anything other than a theory.  

Not sure how you can dub something unimportant when the facts report that he went there to get it after he shot JFK.  Seems pretty important to me.  I mean...do you personally go pick up a firearm as an afterthought often?  No.  Nobody does.  But your mileage may vary. 

Not sure how you can say it was "Once again highlighting poor planning on the part of Oswald" when the nutjob had enough marbles to wrap his rifle in a paper container he made from scratch apparently. 

I don't think we're getting anywhere.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The Lincoln assassination was a conspiracy
John Wilkes Booth did not have much of an escape plan other than .....go south and they will treat me like a hero

But at least he had a horse. Oswald did not even have that

I would guess that many times they think about the crime more than what will they do next


----------



## candycorn (Jul 29, 2018)

OK


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2018)

Other than bizarre, unsupported claims

Nobody has provided ANY evidence that Oswald received help


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Other than bizarre, unsupported claims
> 
> Nobody has provided ANY evidence that Oswald received help


No one has ever proved Oswald did anything.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Other than bizarre, unsupported claims
> ...



He never went to trial if that is what you are claiming


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Other than bizarre, unsupported claims
> ...


Of course they have.

I cited tons of evidence.

You cited none.


----------



## gipper (Jul 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes tons of evidence showing he never fired a shot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No evidence shows that at all  which is why you can never cite such evidence.

I have cited a mountain of evidence proving you wrong and your only argument is UNNH UNNH CIA.


----------



## gipper (Jul 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That’s right. There is no evidence Oswald did the deed, but there is tons of evidence your boys at Langley did.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 30, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong.

I have cited tons of evidence proving Oswald shot Kennedy you have cited none.

You are simply lying about evidence which you cannot cite because you hate being pwned.


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Other than bizarre, unsupported claims
> 
> Nobody has provided ANY evidence that Oswald received help








The House Select Committee on Assassinations did.  They ruled the Kennedy assassination a conspiracy.   I thought you supported everything that government does.  What gives?


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







No, you haven't.  You have provided tons of opinion, but nothing substantive.  Are you just lying, or do you not know the difference?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 30, 2018)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Other than bizarre, unsupported claims
> ...


They did not actually. They ruled on nothing, they concluded a probable conspiracy based on ONE and ONLY ONE piece of evidence which has long since been debunked.

And why the hell would you think any such thing?


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Here is a link to the actual document.  


*The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. The committee is unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy.*

The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that the Soviet Government was not involved in the assassination of President Kennedy.
The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that the Cuban Government was not involved in the assassination of President Kennedy.
The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that anti-Castro Cuban groups, as groups, were not involved in the assassination of President Kennedy, but that the available evidence does not preclude the possibility that individual members may have been involved.
The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that the national syndicate of organized crime, as a group, was not involved in the assassination of President Kennedy, but that the available evidence does not preclude the possibility that individual members may have been involved.
The Secret Service, Federal Bureau of Investigation and Central Intelligence Agency were not involved in the assassination of President Kennedy.

Summary of Findings


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yes exactly. As i said the House Select Committee on assassination found evidence of a probable conspiracy.

If you click the link you will find that this conclusion is based on one piece of evidence only which is an acoustical recording.

Unfortunately later analysis shows that the interpretation of that acoustical evidence was wrong.

John F. Kennedy assassination Dictabelt recording - Wikipedia

In the end due to the fact that the HSCA had only this piece of evidence for their conclusion and it has been debunked the fact remains no credible evidence exists of a conspiracy.


----------



## westwall (Aug 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







Wiki is not a credible source.  Please find a more credible link that shows the audio recording is a fabrication.

I did find this source which refutes what you claim

*Contributors*
Division on Engineering and Physical Sciences; Commission on Physical Sciences, Mathematics, and Applications
*Description*
At the time of the assassination of President Kennedy, the Dallas police recorded sounds from an open microphone; these sounds have been previously analyzed by two research groups at the request of the House Select Committee on Assassinations. Both groups concluded with 95% probability that the recordings contained acoustic impulses which provide evidence for the existence of a shot from the grassy knoll area of Dealey Plaza. On the basis of these results and since shots definitely were fired from the Texas School Book Depository, the House Committee concluded that "scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy."
https://www.nap.edu/catalog/10264/report-of-the-committee-on-ballistic-acoustics


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No one said it was a fabrication.

It simply picked up no discerneble gun shots..

And yes wiki is a credible source which specifically lists other credible sources debunking the HSCA findings


----------



## westwall (Aug 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







The report I linked to doesn't say that.  Please provide a link to a study that does.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The link I posted to cited several such studies.


----------



## westwall (Aug 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...








Link to ONE of them please.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I gave you a link with several.


http://www.thekennedyhalfcentury.com/pdf/Kennedy-Half-Century-Audio-Research.pdf

The acoustic evidence in the Kennedy assassination


----------



## westwall (Aug 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







I need to read these.  Give me a day or two.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> SoupNazi and Rightwinger are two Mossad liars here who knew that JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel.
> 
> They were very happy about LBJ and this...
> 
> ...



you mean THREE traIters.


you forgot to mention their fellow  Langley resident troll Hunarcy as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...




well even children laugh at this troll soup dupe.,the biggest stupid fuck to ever penetrate this forum.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Indeed NOBODY has ever even come close to the constant ass beatings and humilation he has suffered from over the years while desperatly trying to cling on and defend the debunked lone gunman theory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2018)

Again, if there was a conspiracy....

Show where Oswald received any help from the conspirators 

The guy didn't even have a car. He had to take the bus after the shooting
Did the conspirators give him twenty cents so he could take the bus?


----------



## gipper (Nov 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Again, if there was a conspiracy....
> 
> Show where Oswald received any help from the conspirators
> 
> ...


You don’t understand the meaning of a patsy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > SoupNazi and Rightwinger are two Mossad liars here who knew that JFK was offed for not sending arms to Israel.
> ...



So after years of having no evidence and being made into a total bitch on every thread you decided to c all people tralters.

Typical of you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes you do laugh a lot at people smarter than you. You are childish like that.

And of course calling someone a stupid fuck from you means they humiliated and crushed you repeatedly

So explain how someone " penetrates " an obscure but public forum,


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have it backwards as I have crushed and humiliated you every time and beaten your ass every time.

You have neve debunked it boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if there was a conspiracy....
> ...



You do not understand the meaning of evidence as you have none and have never offered any.

On the other hand evidence has been put in your face many times proven you wrong.

Answer his question and do not dodge


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if there was a conspiracy....
> ...



Some patsy

You go shoot the president and we will pretend we never met. 
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## gipper (Nov 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You prove once again, you don’t know what patsy means.  LOL!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong.

He asked a valid question which refutes your premise.

Show evidence he was a patsy.

For that matter show any evidence at all for any of the zany and illogical claims you have made.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Actually I do
That is why I find your premise so invalid 

A patsy is used.....but also receives something in return
Oswald was a loner. No friends, no support
You have nothing to indicate others were influencing him


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if there was a conspiracy....
> ...



the understatement of the century.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes you both lack comprehension


----------



## gipper (Nov 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


55 years ago tomorrow and the big lie continues.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2018)

Looping all of the conspirators into one group is convenient but it may not be accurate.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Which lie would that be?

The lie that Oswald had help?


----------



## gipper (Nov 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You name it and it’s a lie. 

Stop believing lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The lie is that Oswald had assistance 
You have yet to offer any proof of your lie


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes all the conspiracy theories are lies.

Which is why you can never present evidence to support any of them


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 21, 2018)

Oswald acted alone

After 55 years, no proof to the contrary has arisen


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 21, 2018)

Tomorrow marks the 55 th anniversary of JFKs assasination

Those 55 years have solidified the accuracy of the Warren Commissions report


----------



## gipper (Nov 22, 2018)

55 years of lies, yet some still believe their lying government.  Government really loves dupes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> 55 years of lies, yet some still believe their lying government.  Government really loves dupes.


Why would anyone believe you?

You have never tried to present any evidence.

The government has tons of evidence proving you wrong.

Ranting about the government lies is not an intelligent argument but it is all you have.


----------



## sparky (Nov 22, 2018)

Methinks people just can't grasp such a _formidable_ man could be taken so _easily,_ in the _blink_ of an eye......~S~


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 22, 2018)

sparky said:


> Methinks people just can't grasp such a _formidable_ man could be taken so _easily,_ in the _blink_ of an eye......~S~


What was formidable about JFK as a man?

Since when has any man be so formidable that rifle fire cannot bring him down?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle  for $19.99
> 
> The Italian made rifle was not respected as a military weapon, but thousands were dumped on the market as cheap military surplus
> 
> ...


Or not.

Affording Oswald a proper rifle would expose the conspiracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> 55 years of lies, yet some still believe their lying government.  Government really loves dupes.


Provide me some actual facts to support your claims and maybe I will listen


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle  for $19.99
> ...


 A $200 rifle vs a $20 rifle?
Not necessarily 

Buying Oswald a
$250 car to drive around in would not arise suspicion


----------



## gipper (Nov 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oswald couldn’t hit the broadside of a barn and with that rifle he bought, which wasn’t sighted in, it was impossible.  As a true patsy, he never fired a shot that day, but I suspect the CIA’s hired killers did.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


And there you go in circles.

Yes Oswald could shoot and shoot well as his marine corps records proved.

His rifle had fixed iron sights which did not need to be zeroed.

The absolute proven fact is you are wrong. He had the skill, the rifle was accurate enough to hit where it did and the evidence proves he fired three shots.


No evidence exists that anyone else did.

Of course you will continue to repeat debunkedies even though you never produce evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 22, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle  for $19.99
> ...


That makes no sense.

If a conspiracy oa going to go to the trouble of setting up a Patsy for a crime of this magnitude they would do so carefully.

He would not have been left to host own devices he would have been driven by or with others.

His rifle would not have been state of the art but neither would it have been an obscure cheap rifle such as a carcano.

The mountain of evidence proves a clumsy not too bright guy ( Oswald ) pulled off the crime but did so with little or no for thought.


----------



## gipper (Nov 22, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More lies. Hadn’t shot a rifle since basic and while in basic, couldn’t hit the broadside of a barn with a quality rifle. So, no chance he fired a gun that day that hit anything.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...





gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are the one lying.

His record shows in the Marines he was in fact a sharpshooter.

There is no such thing as a marine who cannot shoot. Even then worst marine marine marksman is a decent shot.

He had in fact shot his rifle since basic and what he did in dealey was easy and within the skill set of any novice Hunter.

Those are facts which have been prove .You have only repeated empty claims with no evidence.

The evidence proves you wrong and the real liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Alternative facts

Oswald was a marksman with a clear shot

He hit two out of three


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oswald often shot his rifle and used it to try to kill Gen Walker


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




At least 16 shots were fired by eight different snipers. Watch this and educate yourself or remain ignorant.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That's quite a feat since the only evidence found proves three shots from one man which is what the vast majority of witnesses heard.

But anyone can make a video


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That’s so funny I can’t stop laughing. 

Thanks so much for making me laugh my ass off this morning.


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks people just can't grasp such a _formidable_ man could be taken so _easily,_ in the _blink_ of an eye......~S~
> ...


Simply because he was a young handsome war hero the nation _adored _

His assasination left us in_ shock_ , i remember that day

It spawned the begining of what we now call the _deep state .....

shirts available in X, XX, and XXX




_


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Young and handsome is not the same as formidable 

He was still just a man vulnerable to bullets.

He was not beloved by everyone. In fact he was not popular with the majority. He was viewed by many as an illegitimate president who had to cheat to get elected. 

The main reason for his visit to Texas was to resolve serious rifts with the Democratic party in Texas. The conflicts in the Democratic party in Texas were serious enough to threaten his ability to win the state in the 64 election. And he had to have Texas to win re-election.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Laugh all you like it is true and proven facts which you can not refute.

You have never offered evidence and have repeatedly been crushed and humiliated.


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

JFK Anniversary Recalls the Age of America's Camelot


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> JFK Anniversary Recalls the Age of America's Camelot



Yes the legend of Camelot and JFK as a beloved popular president started after he was killed by Oswald. Being murdered often does make people more popular than they were in life.

Before his death he was highly controversial and not so universally respected or liked.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Damn
You goofy


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Anniversary Recalls the Age of America's Camelot
> ...


Conservatives called him a commie


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Being murdered often does make people more popular than they were in life.



_true...._
Every Single Member Of The Notorious 27 Club
~S~


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


then.......where as they laud him _now _as one of their own
~S~


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Same with MLK


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Funny that a kooky leftist like yourself doesn’t know Oswald was a radical right wing anti-communist.  Why would you want to believe he was one of yours?

Answer: you are easily duped by the state, which you adore.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


He was not a right winger he was a communist.

You have made that claim but never offered a speck of evidence.

Facts and evidence prove you wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Provide some evidence to support your rant


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Once again you are wrong.  At least you are consistent...in that you are wrong ALL THE F-ING Time...you big dummy.

Only idiot statists and CIA trained killers think Oswald was a commie.  Which one are you?


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Done that and you failed to learn.  Why would I try again?  You have proven yourself incapable of learning.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I am not wrong.

You are.

Oswald openly declared his communist beliefs many times in public, He openly wrote about his beliefs.

Evreyone who knew him stated these were his beliefs.

That is what is called evidence little boy.

You have none whatsoever  and are A FUCKING FOOL

Statist or not statist it is about evidence and the evidence destroys your ass.

Now provide some evidence boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Now you are just a liar.

You have never provided any evidence boy and that is a fact easily proven by this thread which read.

You have never provided evidence you cowardly liar


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are ALWAYS wrong.  You can't help.  You are a big dummy.


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are a tool of the CIA.  So naturally you protect that criminal organization.

My hope is that sooner or later the CIA will pay for it's crimes, and hopefully you won't be dead and gone when this happens.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


As predicted you cannot produce any evidence.

When challenged to do so you fall back on a ludicrous claim of CIA plants which you also cannot prove.

No evidence but the evidence I produced proves you wrong and crushes you BOY.

NOW produce some evidence that Oswald was an anti communist


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



 I am right and I always prove you wrong with evidence and you know it.

Now show some evidence of your own BOY or let the world keep laughing at your gullible and naive stupidity


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wild conspiracy theories do not pass for evidence


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True Rwinger
but they're great consolance 
~S~


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are NEVER right. You lie all the time.  Stop with the stupid statist propaganda. No one but fools buy it.


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yeah Uncle would never lie. LMFAO.


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


On the contrary, they '*lie*' as much as they breathe Gip,  but not necessarily together..._.fwiw_, conspiracy in latin translates to '_breath the same air_'

~S~


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Yes dupes breathe the same statist air and are unable to think.


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2018)

which by ,at least my definition, would be.........


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong.

I have stated facts backed by mountains of evidence proving you wrong every time.

You have never offered amy evidence for any of your screw ball ideas.

Provide some evidence now


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Thinking does not mean falling for any zany theory without evidence which is what you do.


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


You got some nerve. A dumbass believer in the great fictional work entitled the Warren Commission Report. LMFAO.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The Warren commission report is backed up by evidence your claims are not.

Provide some evidence that the Warren commission report is fiction. Your assertion is not valid you lack expertise and have never read the report so produce some evidence.

Then produce evidence that Oswald was an anti communist. Once again your ignorant assertion is not enough


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The only thing the WC got right was JFK died.  You are as dumb as a box of rocks, but we all knew that long ago. Stop with the hilarity.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You have no idea what they say as you have never read it.

Provide some evidence that they were wrong as you say.

Your assertion is not good enough


----------



## TomParks (Nov 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Sadly the WC did not have the technology the HCSA had in the 70's.....science has already proved conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

TomParks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Actually it has not proven a conspiracy


The conclusion reached from.that recording has been debunked by the same experts who found it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

TomParks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The Dictaphone recording was taken from an officers shoulder microphone. It actually was recording at parkland hospital not dealey plaza.

No shots are on it.
Massive failure and no proof or evidence of conspiracy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 23, 2018)

TomParks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Since the only evidence of any kind used by the HSCA to conclude a probable conspiracy was the recording the conclusion they reached has been debunked.

No sound recording exists from dealey


Those are facts


----------



## gipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No real American believes the WC report. Dumbasses like you are the exception.


----------



## gipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


We all know you make up “facts”.  Must be from your training at Langley. Before you die I hope you will see the death of your beloved murderous lying CIA.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Once again you have not read it and have no idea what it says.

Provide some evidence that the Warren commission lied and provide evidence that their conclusion is wrong.

You do not decide what real Americans are or do and your assertion is not enough.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


You do not speak for others.

To make accusations one needs evidence but you never have evidence.

You are a liar and very childish.

Provide some evidence boy.


----------



## gipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


It is so cute that you believe the WC report. Are you a little girl of 10 years of age?   Because no thinking adult believes the WC.


----------



## gipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You’re so cute!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Actually intelligent adults believe evidence.

The Warren commission report has evidence.

Your assertions do not


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I know I am. Your girl also thinks I am.

I am also correct and you are uneducated and a liar.

Provide some evidence


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 25, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Provide some evidence that the Warren commission lied





There were JEWS on it....


'nough said...


The laughable "magic bullet" is par for the course of the religion that celebrates murder, FRAUD, and genocide....


The SAME Mossad sharpshooter that took out JFK also took out MLK and RFK, all with the cover of LBJ and JEH....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 25, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Provide some evidence that the Warren commission lied
> ...


Oswald was not mossad or Jewish.

He shot Kennedy as the evidence proves.

There is NO evidence that anyone else shot Kennedy.

What is laughable is that YOU believe the magic bullet theory which is a creation of foolish conspiracy nuts.


----------



## Caspian3.2 (Nov 25, 2018)

Actually the Warren commission report was full of shit exactly like the 9-11 commission report.

Oswald was the patsy, everyone knows this by now, well, anyone with a functioning brain and who uses it to think on their own. Only the dumbest and most assinine people still believe and push that oswald did it bullshit.

The US government is a pile of garbage and more people today are finally realizing this. Boycott the irs, keep what you earn out of the hands of government leeches. US armed forces are simply mercenaries, many of them even admit it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 25, 2018)

Caspian3.2 said:


> Actually the Warren commission report was full of shit exactly like the 9-11 commission report.
> 
> Oswald was the patsy, everyone knows this by now, well, anyone with a functioning brain and who uses it to think on their own. Only the dumbest and most assinine people still believe and push that oswald did it bullshit.
> 
> The US government is a pile of garbage and more people today are finally realizing this. Boycott the irs, keep what you earn out of the hands of government leeches. US armed forces are simply mercenaries, many of them even admit it.


Your post is nothing but political opinion which is not an argument.

You are quite wrong about thinking people.

Thinking people do not fall for government stories OR for zany conspiracy storie.

They look at the evidence.

The evidence proves the Warren commission got it right and the conspiracy fools are wrong.

Show some evidence that Oswald was a Patsy and the WC was wrong.

Just because you say so means nothing.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The evidence proves the Warren commission got it right





This topic is always "patrolled" by ZIONISTS who shout down and lie....


JFK was shot by the same Zionist marksman who shot MLK and RFK, with the help of LBJ and JEH.....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


If you believe in conspiracy

Provide some evidence of conspiracy. 
Oswald did not seem to have had much help

Even bus fare would be a start


----------



## gipper (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


As a statist, you will ALWAYS believe the lying criminals that run the State.  Even when they murder a president of the party you slavishly adore.  I guess fanatical partisanship DOES have it's limits.

Here is a good article, but I don't expect you to read.  
Giving Thanks for JFK – Edward Curtin


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald did not seem to have had much help





He has YOUR HELP because you do nothing but LIE....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


From your lack of evidence to the contrary, one can only conclude Oswald acted alone


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald did not seem to have had much help
> ...


That does not look like Rafael Cruz

Looks like Jose Jimenez to me


----------



## gipper (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Statism + fanatical partisanship = IGNORANCE.

You epitomize this equation in spades.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence proves the Warren commission got it right
> ...


Oswald was not a zionist and you are delusional.


----------



## gipper (Nov 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No but he was a radical anti-communist CIA agent, but acting like a radical left winger...the PERFECT PATSY.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are npot an authority on the subject and are proven to be massively ignorant about it.

You have no proof that the commission lied. You have no proof of any of your claims.

I  read your link and it is nothing more than an oped from someone who agrees with you. Agreement is not evidence.

Provide some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



He was a communist not an anti communist.

There is tons of proof that he was a communist but no evidence to support your claim.

Provide some evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald did not seem to have had much help
> ...



Wrong it is you lying. You have no evidence.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 29, 2018)

"NO EVIDENCE" = LBJ lying about ISRAEL and the 67 war....


CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency



Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.[


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Oswald was not a zionist





Oswald was a JEW and that is the truth.

So was "Jack Ruby" aka JACOB RUBENSTEIN


ALL JEWS INVOLVED = you are "anti-semitic" if you notice....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> "NO EVIDENCE" = LBJ lying about ISRAEL and the 67 war....
> 
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> ...


Yes you moron NO EVIDENCE.

You have no evidence and can provide no evidence.

The fact that LBJ lied about something does not prove zionists killed Kennedy Even if LBJ lied about israel it does NOT FUCKING prove a conspiracy to kill Kennedy.

YOU are a LIAR and a delusional fool who cannot provide any evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Word salad that does nothing to support your bizarre claims


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was not a zionist
> ...


Ruby was a non practicing Jew
Oswald was Christian


----------



## buttercup (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.


Once again if you have problems with the official story state specific reasons why with evidence.

It has nothing to do with ideologies such as statist and anti statist it is about evidence. The Warren Commission produced mountains of evidence.

Where is your evidence that they were wrong or lied


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.


I would be happy to see any evidence of a conspiracy you can provide

I have already provided evidence why there couldn’t have been a conspiracy


----------



## buttercup (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.
> ...



Common sense, for starters. But I’m not here to debate right now, and have no interest in doing so, even if I did have the time.  I just wanted to say it’s truly amazing to me that anyone would believe the official story.  But you do you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

buttercup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



That is not evidence.

Common sense is based on evidence your claim is not.

Once again what you are so amazed by is that people who are less naive and gullible than you rely on evidence to reach a conclusion where as you simply ignore evidence and fall for any con artist crap.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

buttercup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Common sense indicates Oswald acted alone unless you can provide EVIDENCE to the contrary


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby was a non practicing Jew
> Oswald was Christian




LMFAO!!!!


RUBENSTEIN changed his name to RUBY.

WHY???


It is funny that all three of LBJ's hits have the surviving families saying the SAME THING....


Jackie Kennedy believed LBJ had JFK killed

RFK Jr. seeks investigation into father's assassination

Son of Dr. King Asserts L.B.J. Role in Plot



AMAZING how ALL THREE result in fingers pointed at the "Prez" who LIED to the AMERICAN PEOPLE about the 67 war.....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was a non practicing Jew
> ...


Who cares why?

Changing one's name is common and proves nothing.

People who lose loved ones to violence often do believe the worst but belief is not evidence.

Provide some evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was a non practicing Jew
> ...


Have difficulty reading?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.



Several things seem odd to me…

One of the very few people who defects to Russia then Defects back to America during times of the Cuban Missile Crisis happens to be the same guy who kills one of the heads of state of those nations….

He was allowed to leave Communist Russia with his Russian-born wife.

He didn’t bring his entire arsenal with him to the TSBD

He was able to supposedly out-wit the CIA in Mexico City  weeks before he killed Kennedy


I have no doubt that he killed Kennedy.  I seriously doubt that he did it all on his own.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Changing one's name is common and proves nothing.





Changing one's name is common for ZIONIST TRAITORS like Col Tim Osman, who changed his name to Osama bin Laden....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Have difficulty reading?





A JEW who claims he is a "christian" must be a "christian" because JEWS NEVER LIE....

LMFAO!!!

Rupert Murdoch
Lindsay Graham
Peter King
Bob Corker


They are all "christians" despite having Jewish last names and caring only about ISRAEL....

GOT IT....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Changing one's name is common and proves nothing.
> ...


It is common for many people for many reasons and is evidence of nothing.

I asked for evidence for your idiotic claims. You cannot and will not provide any.

You were debunked crushed and destroyed on the thread where you made up the claim that Osman was binladen.

Sorry boy you are dishonest and delusional


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have difficulty reading?
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

candycorn said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.
> ...


Yes he went to russia and back which is unusual but not evidence of anything. It was not unusual to take his wife either.

HE had no arsenal he had two guns and opportunity to only retrieve one of them. We went round and round on that detail and it is settled beyond question.

He outwitted no one in Mexico they were simply not looking for such a man.

Many people doubt it but evidence proves he acted alone and not one SPECK of evidence supports a conspiracy


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Graham is not a JEWISH LAST NAME

KING is not a JEWISH LAST NAME

according to soupnazi....



Larry King couldn't possibly have been JEWISH....


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> evidence proves he acted alone




"evidence" = ZIONIST LIES


Oswald may have shot at JFK, but with the help of JE Hoover's FBI and a top Mossad marksman, possibly from the "grassy knoll"


The reason for the assassination was precisely what Einstein warned about = ZIONISM.

After LBJ took office, that is when US weapons started flowing to Israel, free of charge.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Changing one's name is common and proves nothing.
> ...


That man looks nothing like bin Ladin

Too short


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Graham is not a JEWISH LAST NAME
> 
> KING is not a JEWISH LAST NAME
> 
> ...


Anyone can be jewish.

Those are not jewish last name you ratard


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > evidence proves he acted alone
> ...


Evidence has nothing to do with zionism you moron.

There is no evidence of a shooter on the grassy knoll or to support any of your claims.


You are an uneducated and uninformed NOBODY and your insistence means nothing you need EVIDENCE.

Now cite some evidence BOY


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no evidence of a shooter on the grassy knoll





Your "magic bullet" crap is almost as laughable as the claim that Jesus healed a lot of people, but none came to his trial...


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> That man looks nothing like bin Ladin
> 
> Too short





LMFAO!!!!!


How tall is Col Osman?

Did you measure him??

LMFAO!!!

What's the angle of the camera?


LOL!!!!


ZIONIST TRAITORS really REALLY HATE these KGB PHOTOS.....


this one clearly shows COL OSMAN taller than Ziggy, because the camera angle is UP....







this is the final one.... thanks VLAD for TRUTH.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > evidence proves he acted alone
> ...



you nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence of a shooter on the grassy knoll
> ...




this is the Nazi agent of Langley after you owned his ass .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence of a shooter on the grassy knoll
> ...


I never cited the magic bullet. You did.

You are correct for once however because yes the magic bullet theory is laughable and YOU fell for it.

YOU believe the magic bullet theory I do not.

I know the theory is false you are gullible to believe such crap.

It is a conspiracy theory claim. It is not a claim by the warren commission or anyone else with a blame.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No that it you after being crushed as always


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


His own coffin yes. He got owned like you always do


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I never cited the magic bulle




To believe Oswald "acted alone" is to believe the "magic bullet" bullshit.

Oswald did not act alone.  In fact, Oswald may very well have never fired a shot, that all of the shots came from the professional Mossad marksman who later took out MLK and RFK in the same manner.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > I never cited the magic bulle
> ...


Wrong.

To believe there was a conspiracy is to believe the magic bullet theory.

This is why you fell for it like a foolish sucker.

There is massive evie nxe that Oswald and only Oswald shot kennedy.

There is no evidence whatsoever and to support your claims making you not only a fool but an out right coward and liar.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Single-bullet theory - Wikipedia


The *single-bullet theory* (or *magic-bullet theory*, as it is commonly called by its critics) was introduced by the Warren Commission in its investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy to explain what happened to the bullet that struck Kennedy in the back and exited through his throat


The theory says that a three-centimeter (1.2″)-long copper-jacketed lead-core 6.5×52mm Mannlicher–Carcano rifle bullet fired from the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository *passed through President Kennedy's neck and went into Governor Connally's chest, went through his wrist, and embedded itself in the Governor's thigh. If so, this bullet traversed 15 layers of clothing, 7 layers of skin, and approximately 15 inches of muscle tissue, struck a necktie knot, removed 4 inches of rib, and shattered a radius bone.* The bullet was found on a gurney in the corridor at Parkland Memorial Hospital after the assassination. The Warren Commission found that this gurney was the one that had borne Governor Connally.[4] This bullet became a key exhibit for the Commission. Its copper jacket was completely intact. While the bullet's nose appeared normal, the tail was compressed laterally on one side.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Single-bullet theory - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The *single-bullet theory* (or *magic-bullet theory*, as it is commonly called by its critics) was introduced by the Warren Commission in its investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy to explain what happened to the bullet that struck Kennedy in the back and exited through his throat
> ...


Sorry false.

The magic bullet theory is not the same thing as the single bullet.

There is nothing magical about a bullet passing through a person and then striking another person. There is nothing magical about such a bullet expending it's energy and falling out of the final wound.

The magic bullet theory is a completely different story and was invented by conspiracy theorists to fool gullible people like you.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

The Mossad is really really really out to tell us that

1. it was just Oswald
2. there was a magic bullet


Why is the Mossad so obsessed with telling Americans that the "magic bullet" was real, and not as "magic" as it sounds???


LOL!!!


Jackie O had a different take....


Jackie Kennedy believed LBJ had JFK killed


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The Mossad is really really really out to tell us that
> 
> 1. it was just Oswald
> 2. there was a magic bullet
> ...


Once again there is nothing magical about a bullet passing through one person and hitting another.

Many battlefield accounts exist of similar shots


The so called magical parts involve the bullet changing direction which is a lie invented by conspiracy to theorists.

Now present some evidence that the mossad was involved because so far you are a proven liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2018)

the nazi agent of Langley as always cant open his mouth without shitting on the floor.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > I never cited the magic bulle
> ...



This is the nazi agent after getting his


LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence of a shooter on the grassy knoll
> ...





this is the nazi after you owned his ass and gave him a major ass beating just now. we now know what soup looks like in real life.good pic i found of him after you made him cry.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


 Still whining over being proven a lier and fool I see.

You just cannot get over how I beat your ass


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

39 pages and still no proof that Oswald had any help


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

Proof of a conspiracy goes something like this....

I think the CIA was involved because
I think the mafia was involved because
I think the Russians were involved because


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Proof of a conspiracy goes something like this....
> 
> I think the CIA was involved because
> I think the mafia was involved because
> I think the Russians were involved because


Because............................muh reasons


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Proof of a conspiracy goes something like this....
> ...


55 years and not a shred of truth about a conspiracy

Oswald acted alone


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 39 pages and still no proof that Oswald had any help




Here is all the PROOF anyone needs to clearly see that it was the cause of ZIONISM that offed JFK....


CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency



"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.*"



and then Zionist Traitor LBJ lied to the American people about all of that....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 39 pages and still no proof that Oswald had any help
> ...


That is not even about JFK and it proves nothing.

Try posting some evidence rather than idiotic revisionist crap which is unrelated.

Stop wasting bandwidth with your horseshit assertions and post some evidence


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> That is not even about JFK and it proves nothing.





PANIC at MOSSAD HQ.....


It is 100% about JFK.  Israel was bugging JFK for weapons.  JFK said no, in part because the CIA at the time said the ISRAELIS were LYING about the "threats" they faced.

Once again, we got a "false flag" LIE from ISRAEL and ZIONIST TRAITORS in America about FASCIST ISRAELI WARMONGERING, just as EINSTEIN warned us....


*Einstein Letter Warning Of 
Zionist Fascism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4





Letters to the Editor
New York Times
December 4, 1948
TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES:
Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine.


The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents.
Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.
*Attack on Arab Village*
A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party.
Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute.
The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots.
*Discrepancies Seen*
The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal.
In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin.
The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism.
ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZ
HANNAH ARENDT
ABRAHAM BRICK
RABBI JESSURUN CARDOZO
ALBERT EINSTEIN
HERMAN EISEN, M.D.
HAYIM FINEMAN
M. GALLEN, M.D.
H.H. HARRIS
ZELIG S. HARRIS
SIDNEY HOOK
FRED KARUSH
BRURIA KAUFMAN
IRMA L. LINDHEIM
NACHMAN MAISEL
SEYMOUR MELMAN
MYER D. MENDELSON
M.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKY
SAMUEL PITLICK
FRITZ ROHRLICH
LOUIS P. ROCKER
RUTH SAGIS
ITZHAK SANKOWSKY
I.J. SHOENBERG
SAMUEL SHUMAN
M. SINGER
IRMA WOLFE
STEFAN WOLF.
New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > That is not even about JFK and it proves nothing.
> ...


No you dumbfuck it is not about JFK.

Your crap is not even true it is merely propaganda and is not even about JFK.

If even part of your post were correct it would not be any evidence of any kind about involvement in the JFK murder.

You are a proven liar and fool and can post no evidence and you never have.

Before the other dishonest turd gets in here you have just gotten an ass beating and are debunked as a fool and liar.

Post some evidence boy


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 39 pages and still no proof that Oswald had any help
> ...


How does a 1967 war prove anything about a 1963 assasination?


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> How does a 1967 war prove anything about a 1963 assasination?




It is the motive.  Indeed, LBJ starts warmongering for Israel immediately, and does it his whole tenure.

He escalates the Vietnam war solely to engage US war factories and ship those new arms free of charge to Israel, leaving our troops in 'nam with outdated older weapons that failed a lot.

He then "expected" Israel to launch the attack in '67, with US arms of course.

He lied about the deliberate Israeli attack on the USS Liberty in the same way he lied about whether Israel started the '67 war, letting Israel get away with the murder of US military personnel, a direct act of treason.

He is now identified as the principle suspect in all three murders, JFK, RFK, and MLK, by the family members.

LBJ was a total ZIONIST TRAITOR.

That is what "changed" when he replaced JFK - only ISRAEL mattered.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How does a 1967 war prove anything about a 1963 assasination?
> ...


You are full of shit and reciting revisionist history.

Motive comes last, evidence comes first and you have presented no evidence.

Literally millions of individuals has motive to kill Kennedy just as millions have motive to kill every president, hence the secret service.

You have no evidence and since your take on history is fictional spin you have nothing period.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Literally millions of individuals has motive to kill Kennedy




ZIONIST spin for "cover."  





Soupnazi630 said:


> You have no evidence




Au contraire....

We have LBJ lying his ass off about the 67 war.  LBJ "was expecting" Israel to start that war.  Why?  

Why did LBJ lie about whether Israel started the 67 since LBJ "was expecting" them to do just that with US weapons???


Einstein is totally validated by the entire LBK/JFK issue....



ZIONISM is the problem

WE WERE WARNED....


Jackie Kennedy believed LBJ had JFK killed


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Literally millions of individuals has motive to kill Kennedy
> ...


Wrong you fucking idiot Oswald had motive as did millions of others.

But unlike anyone you name we have evidence he did it.

You have only revisionist spin. The fact is LBJ lies about things like many politicians but your specific accusations are speculation and nothing more.

Even if they were true they do not prove or suggest involvement in a conspiracy to kill Kennedy.

Stop preaching anti semetic crap and provide some evidence fool


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How does a 1967 war prove anything about a 1963 assasination?
> ...


Too freak’n goofy

Not even worth discussing. We are talking about Oswald acting alone
Nobody has provided any EVIDENCE of conspiracy


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Correct – no evidence or proof of a conspiracy, no evidence that Oswald was a member of a team or of an organization tasked to kill Kennedy, and every conspiracy theory that Oswald did not act alone comes off as desperate, ridiculous, and full of holes.

But the notion that Oswald acted alone seems just as ridiculous and unbelievable.


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Thew fact that the investigation was run so incredibly badly, and evidence disappeared from supposedly unreachable storage facilities is prima facie evidence of a conspiracy.


----------



## hadit (Dec 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



Absolutely it is, for this reason:

The bullet exiting the skull released a lot of energy forward, pushing his head back. The film shows JFK's head first go forward, then back. Think about it, the bullet enters the skull through a small hole, then exits through a very large one, carrying a lot of tissue and blood with it. A bullet leaves the gun because the expanding pressure of the burning gun powder pushes on it and the breech. Since the bullet can move, out it goes. The same thing happened inside JFK's head. The bullet brought a lot of energy with it, and when the front of his skull blew apart, that's where the energy went, and Newton tells us that his head will go backwards. 

Now if the bullet had remained in his head, it would have gone forward and stayed that way.


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...










JFK's head is not a jet engine.  There is not enough energy to do anything that you claim.  The same amount of energy that hits you in the shoulder when you fire a rifle, is the maximum amount of energy that can be deposited in the target.  Now, take that energy and focus it in a small cross section and these claims of energy from the bullet makers are simply ridiculous.  

The only reason why i think the killing shot was from the front is not from his head moving backward but because you can see a section of his skull shoot off at a 90 degree angle.  That would not happen if it were breaking apart from a projectile penetrating from the rear to the front.  Instead that fragment would take off at a 50 degree angle at most.  That's how physics, and wound trauma, work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



why people argue with these langley shills WRONGwinger and had it with the truth and the evil NAZI soupnazi is beyond me.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



If Oswald had assistance, why did he have to take a bus after the assassination?

Some assistance.......a $19.95 bolt action rifle and bus fare?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oswald  shot from the sixth floor of the Texas Schoolbook Depository


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


There was no such evidence which disappeared as you claim.

The investigation was run well or perhaps you could cite specific examples of how it was run badly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


The notion Oswald acted alone is very reasonable and sensible.

As much as any other murder.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He shot from the sixth floor he was not shot there


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

westwall said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Wrong.

The jet EFFECT does not make it a jet engine.

There is more than enough energy to push the head back as the film shown and that is perfectly consistent with the laws of physics.

You are quite wrong in comparing the energy of recoil to the energy of impact.

If your comparison were true no one could fire a rifle without shattering their bones.

The jet EFFECT explanation is logical and scientifically sound and even tested.

The wound trauma is consistent with a shot from Oswald's position and contradicts a shot from the front.

Furthermore the only entrance wounds were in JFK's back, the back of his head and Connelly's back.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The notion Oswald acted alone is very reasonable and sensible





at least that is what ZIONIST TRAITORS want Americans to believe....


JFK files show Hoover wanted the public convinced Oswald acted alone


"Referring to Nicholas Katzenbach, the deputy attorney general at the time, Hoover dictated: "The thing I am concerned about, and so is Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so we can convince the public that Oswald is the real assassin.""



Yeah, and Katzenbach.... oh, no.... another ZIONIST....


WHY is it necessary to convince the American people?  Why can't the "facts" do that without a load of shit from another ZIONIST???


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Oswald was shot in a basement garage at point blank range.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You must cry every night from the ass beatings I have given you


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Oswald was shot in a basement garage at point blank range.




by "Jack Ruby,"


who changed his name from JACOB RUBENSTEIN.....


Why?

To hide the fact that he was JEWISH?????


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > The notion Oswald acted alone is very reasonable and sensible
> ...


It was necessary because some retards like you were already creating fiction about conspiracies. Some even wanted war with Russia over it.

Oswald acted alone and it was necessary for the truth to prevail


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was shot in a basement garage at point blank range.
> ...


He never hid that he was Jewish he was open about it his whole life.

Changing ones name is common and proves nothing.

Produce some evidence you fool


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was shot in a basement garage at point blank range.
> ...



Don’t think he cared if people knew


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Proof of a conspiracy goes something like this....
> 
> I think the CIA was involved because
> I think the mafia was involved because
> I think the Russians were involved because



Conjecture isn’t meant to be proof.  If you think he just woke up one day and decided to kill Kennedy for zero tangible reason...cool.  I see in LHO someone who is a loser but has a history of being nothing if not transactional.  He does things for reasons or at least usually did.  I’m not buying the, “well it’s Tuesday so I guess I’ll kill the President” argument


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Proof of a conspiracy goes something like this....
> ...


I believe he did just wake up one day and decide to kill JFK. There is no evidence that he was stalking JFK

However, he did learn that JFKs motorcade would drive past his place of work the day before 

His reason was simple. He had low self esteem and wanted to be a big shot


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Kennedy went to a great many cities….I know he visited Florida, Boston, New York etc…  All of them had low self-esteem losers.  None of them shot Kennedy.  I know your argument isn’t that simple but really, you think that was it?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It only takes one

Once Oswald bought his $19.95 rifle he was obsessed with assasination

He tried Gen Walker and failed. JFK was the next available target


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  If that is all that it took…one person  with a gun and low self esteem…it would seem we would never have a president who made it a week past inauguration.  Again…do you think it is that simple?

Why haven’t we had an assassination attempt with shots fired since Reagan?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


We haven’t had a president in an open car since

Secret Service is much more dillegent. Haven’t had an attempt since Reagan


----------



## hadit (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Try and you'll find out why. The Secret Service doesn't just walk beside the President, you know.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, I’m sure we’ve had attempts; just none where a shot was ever fired.  The SS is much more diligent.  
But getting back to your point, we had party crashers make it inside the White House during Obama, Trump standing in front of a few thousand people every other week for a few months during the Fall, thousands of times when the President has been in the open.  No attempts.  If what you say is true—that “all it takes is one” person with “low self esteem”…why isn’t there an attempt every week?  We have what, 500,000,000 guns in this nation?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ok


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Again
Secret Service does a lot of things you never see

I went to Obama’s inauguration in 2013. You had to pass through metal detectors to get to the parade route. 
In the National Mall you could see snipers on the rooftops of the Smithsonian buildings and K-9 units walking through the crowds


----------



## hadit (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We learn from the past. When Lincoln was shot, you could walk up behind the President unchallenged and shoot him. Not now.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thanks to the NRA I could buy a rifle that is accurate from almost a mile away.  You’re right about the SS.  If you’re stating that they are actively arresting people with these rifles and have made it impossible to get a shot off at at President or VP or their families or any other protectee….I don’ think you’re being completely honest.  

We haven’t had a nut job take a shot at the President since Reagan.  We have a shit load of nut jobs on this board, much more in society and more guns than ever and as you’ve seen with the rampage killings, the nut jobs have no problem buying as many guns as they can afford.  

I don’t think your reasoning holds water.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yup, its impossible to get a shot off at the President.  Nobody can get close!!!!



 

PS:  I don’t recommend he try that with trump.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The guy is about thirty seconds from being spread eagled on the floor


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I seem to have missed the part where the SS is laying the guy out.

Again, the SS does much more than we will ever know to keep protectees safe.  That isn’t the issue.

The issue is your stance that the security is so tight that someone who wants to be a “big shot” with low self-esteem and a rifle can’t get at the President or VP or the President’s family.  We have nut jobs, we have more guns than ever, we have more lethal guns than ever, we have more political hatred than normal….  If what you say is true that Oswald was just a 

Nutjob (which we have)
with a gun (which we have)

why aren’t attempts being made more often?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Looks like they are having fun
Again, Secret Service would have been all over him if it turned ugly


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Whatever it is, it proves (not that something so elementary had to be proven) that there is no some impenetrable zone around the President, the VP or their families.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Agree

In addition to better security, I think there has been a paradigm shift from the 60s and 70s
Back then, everything seemed to be about assasinations

Now it seems to be more about mass killings


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Proof of a conspiracy goes something like this....
> ...


No onrade such an argument.

Oswald had a history of seeking notoriety through violence.

JFK was a quick opportunity for something he was already seeking.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


There is probably a record of attempts in many of those cities. Nearly every president has more than one attempt on their life.

The advantage Oswald had was the morotcade plan which went right by his place of employment.

We know Oswald had already attempted to murder for political reasons.

The opportunity with Kennedy did just fall in his lap.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In the sixties it was not even about assassination as it should have been.

Secret service agents from JFK's detail have talked and written extensively about this.

True their job was to protect the president but it was no where near as serious as it is today

Essentially they and everyone elese had victory disease. We were the most powerful and wealthiest nation in history and even the service did not take threats against the president seriously. They did not have the level of professional paranoia which they have today.

They did not have any where near the number of agents or technogy or resources they have today.

In 63 agents did not need a college degree or even a high school diploma. Bill Greer is an example. He was driving JFK's limp and was a full fledged agent. But he had no high school diploma and never went to college

This would be unheard of today. It is unheard of for agents to drink and party like they did the night before Kennedy's murder but it was common in 63.

Many people build conspiracy theories about violations of policy by the secret service but in fact most such policies we're written AFTER and because of the Kennedy assassination.

The JFK assassination taught many painful lessons to the sec Serv. Just because we defeated the third reich and Japanese empire and built the atom Bomb does not mean one man with a gun cannot kill our president.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


We have had such attempts since reagan


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



rightwinger did


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Where the assailant fired a shot?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


One good reason. Is that unsuccessful attempts are often. Kept queit.

Just because it is not known to happen now NOT an argument against Oswald killing Kennedy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No he didn't really.

He clearly stated the opportunity dropped in Oswald's lap but Oswald already had a history of such attempts


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



It would help greatly if you read the thread before posting.

"I believe he did just wake up one day and decide to kill JFK.”—  rightwinger


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Care to tell us where and when?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes because one day he woke up and saw he had the opportunity.

If you read the thread you will see that right winger has pointed out many times that oswald had a history of such attempts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes Clinton.

A man attacked the white house with a full auto weapon firing several shots while clinton was inside.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



hardly the same thing as the President being out in the open and exposed and very much off the spirit of the discussion we were having but thanks for confirming the rarity of the occurrence.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No two assassinations are the same or attempted assassinations.

But it was a shots fired attempt.

The fact that it is known to happen rarely means nothing and is not an argument.

Just because something is uncommon does not mean it is unlikely or improbable.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Not spin fact you misinterpreted what he said


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Again, thanks for confirming the absurdity of the stance taken by rightwinger


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind)


Heather Heyer would disagree, if she could.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



A direct quote is hardly a mis-representation but whatever.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You misinterpreted his stance.

But either way it is not absurd.

Most murders are done on the spur of the moment which means it would not have been ridiculous for Oswald.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes it is when it is cherry picked and all his other relevant posts ignored which is what you did


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind)
> ...


Clearly she is a fool


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Because she was run down by a rightwing lunatic?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


No because the left wing is more dangerous as history shows.

Isolated crimes not withstanding


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


She has something in common with JFK. 

They both were murdered by right wingers.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald was a left wing comminist which you damn well know.


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


WRONG AGAIN.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No I am not wrong.

Oswald was a left wing communist.

You have been lying about this for years. You have been asked many times for evidence and have never posted any.

You are proven liar and wrong and you know it boy


----------



## hadit (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oswald was a left wing communist. What's the problem with admitting that?

He clearly was.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No I didn’t

I said it was a spontaneous decision to kill JFK but his passion to assasination was already there

JFK was a prime target


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The spur of the moment decision was why a conspiracy theory is unwarranted


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


He clearly was NOT. get educated. Stop believing the lying State. He was a CIA asset.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes he absolutely was a left wing communist.

You have never tried to produce evieende to the contrary and all the evidende proves you wrong.

These are facts and you know it and are simply being a childish liar because you have been duped.

You also have no evidence he was in the CIA or ancia asset.

You are massively ignorant about how the cia works and they would not have used a fool like Oswald 

Try again dumbass and present some evieende for your retarded assertions.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



"I believe he did just wake up one day and decide to kill JFK.”—  rightwinger


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Like I said cherry picked while ignoring all other posts.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Absolutely

He didn’t know JFK was driving by till the day before
Instant target


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ok?

Anyway, getting back to your reasoning…

If Oswald was a nut job and the President was a target of opportunity….

It would stand to reason that the greater population we have now would have more nut jobs.
It would stand to reason that the greater # of  firearms we have now would mean more armed nut jobs.
It would stand to reason that there would be more attempts on the lives of the President and his family.

We’ve had one since Reagan unless you want to count fence jumpers at the White House who have zero hope of success.  

History reports your reasoning faulty.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Don’t follow your logic

Are you claiming people can’t kill someone without CIA help?


----------



## hadit (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He wanted to be a Soviet/communist hero. They didn't want him. He was a leftist communist. It's history. What did he have to offer the CIA?


----------



## hadit (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It would also stand to reason that our security is a lot tighter.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No.  the argument that Oswald was a low self esteem nut job who just treated Kennedy as a target of opportunity doesn’t hold water in light of the 50+ years since and we’ve had only a few instances of low self esteem nuts taking shots at our presidents. We have more nutjobs with more access to guns and fewer attempts.  The SS is good but they are vastly outnumbered.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


History reports no such ting.

As has been pointed out the president is almost never exposed as he was in 64.

Security around the president has been vastly increased.

Just once again just because it was an uncommon occurrence does not argue it was unlikely,

It is actually your reasoning which is faulty. For example yes we have more firearms but fewer people own them.

You're so called reasoning is actually very illogical


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes it does hold water as the lack of other known attempts does not argue against known facts.

It is not speculation that Oswald was a lone nut it is fact. It is not speculation that he took advantage of an opportunity it is fact.

Once again we have more guns but fewer people own them and security is massively increased now. For example the limousine Kennedy rode in was custom modified but with little or no increased security measures. The limo the president rides in now is massively modified to withstand missile attacks, It carries emergency first aid to include bags of the presidents blood for replacement. It can be instantly hermetically sealed with an internal oxygen supply in case of gas attacks.

Yes the secret service is good but they are light years beyond where they were in 63. The presidential detail in 63 was a small number of people with no where near the training and qualifications they have today. 

By your logic murder and crime should be increasing as the number of people and guns increase but in fact it has been in decline for some time now,

The fact remains there is no evidence of a conspiracy but massive evidence Oswald did it with little planning or preparation because the opportunity presented itself. Nothing which has happened or not happened since then is relevant.


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The only US marine to ever defect to the USSR and return without even the slightest consequences, at the height of the Cold War. He was was given various jobs by acquaintances with ties to the CIA,upon his return with his Russian wife. Then, magically, the only US marine to defect to the USSR just magically happens to be working in a building on JFK’s route through Dallas, yet the FBI nor the Secret Service bother to pick him up. Yet he was well know to anyone paying attention, with his public displays of commie adoration.

A truly magical story.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Sorry....Your logic makes no sense


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Being the only Marine to do so prove nothing.

None of his acquaintances had CIA ties.

Until he shot Kennedy he was an obscure nobody and made public displays of communism because he was a communist,

You still have no evidence.

You are proven wrong


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


...and this all happened just a few short years after the US executed the Rosenbergs. 

It’s magic.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Not at all it is history not magic.

You still have no evidence.

It is proven Oswald was a communist that is fact end of story.

There is zero evidence that he was CIA you fail massively.


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


If one is a commie leftist, you don’t freely enlist in the Marines. Plus you don’t get to defect and give up US intelligence secrets and return untouched. 

All his acquaintances were CIA 

He was known to many even went on a major national tv talk show. 

He was the PATSY.  So he was untouchable by the FBI and SS.


----------



## gipper (Dec 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You believe in magic. How naive.  Is Santa coming to your house?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


It is not magic it is history.

Your assertion is meaningless as it comes from an immature and foolish brain.

Present some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong yes you can enlist in the Marines despite being a communist you can even be commissioned in the military as a communist as we have recently seen.

He gave up no intelligence secrets and yes anyone including a communist is free to leave to go to the USSR. One could then leave the USSR if they did not really like or want you in the first place which is precisely how they felt about Oswald.

He had no known CIA acquaintances. Sorry you pulled that out of your and and it is false.

He was known to few and never went on a national Tv talk show he went on local shows and was laughed at as a communist because he was one.

He was not a patsy period and you still have no evidence you have only ignorant claims you dreamed up. You are not well informed or educated about any of these subjects

HE was a communist and a lone assassin and you have no evidence to the contrary


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry yours doesn’t.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes it does your clearly does not


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Your claim that nobody has killed a president since does not prove that Oswald did not kill one 55 years ago


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Uh no.

My claim is that we’ve only had one (if you count Soup’s example) instance of someone being able to squeeze shots off at the President since Reagan.  

*To go back, my stance is that Oswald fired the shots but I think he wasn’t the lone conspirator.  I don’t think he just woke up one day and decided to kill the President.  *

*You do.  You think he was the only one involved.  And the Warren Commission supports your assessment.  *

*It does not support mine.*

However

Your reasoning is that he was a nut job and had a gun and one day he just decided to kill the President because he was in town.  I pointed out the we have far more nut jobs now and we have far more guns.  But despite both of those self-evident truths…we haven’t had someone squeeze off shots at a President since 1982 or whenever it was that Hinkley went after Ronnie.  

So, just to address this one aspect of the theory; I don’t think your argument of just a nut with a gun being “enough” (for lack of a better term) to motivate Oswald to do this.  

Again, this is just conjecture.  The stances up there in blue are the real nuts and bolts.  We’ve probably beaten this one particular horse as much as we should.


----------



## hadit (Dec 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If he gave up US secrets, they wouldn't have kicked him out of the USSR. He wasn't any use to them. We're at a point where all the evidence points to one conclusion, and the other conclusions require guessing, unproven conspiracies, and conjecture. When those start to assume more weight than the evidence, it's time to take a hard look at them. Blaming the JOOOOOS for everything under the sun doesn't fly. 

I saw the same thing happen with 9/11. There were ever wilder theories and ever increasing conspiracies to avoid the simple truth, we got caught unawares by a low tech attack. 

I think the American mind just doesn't want to admit our vulnerabilities, that a President could be killed by a lone gunman who saw an opportunity and took advantage of it, that two large, important office buildings could be taken down by a handful of men armed with Vic cutters, so we create massive, intricate conspiracies full of shadowy characters, and of course, blame the JOOOOS.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The number of nut jobs does nothing to disprove Oswald acted alone

Oswald was on the sixth floor of the depository, Oswald’s gun did the killing, Oswald fled the scene

Zero evidence he had help and plenty of evidence he was a lone wolf


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Okay, here we go again.

If Oswald just woke up one day and decided to kill the President because he was a nut with a gun, why isn’t this happening all the time now that we have more nuts and more guns than ever?

I have no doubt he was the only gunman.  I doubt that he just came up with this all by himself.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Once again

What happened afterward has no bearing on what Oswald did in 1963


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You’re right about that.

What it does have a bearing on is your reasoning.  In my mind, it disqualifies the “he woke up one day and decided to kill the president” stance you have.  I don’t think Oswald had such flimsy motivation.  His pasts suggests that he (like most of us) was transactional.  I don’t see the upside for him in doing this without something else being in the mix.  There is no evidence of this something else; maybe there was nothing there maybe it was because Jack Ruby killed him.  We’ll never know. 

Again, this is a small matter in the larger question of what happened that day.  I think we have beaten the horse enough; agreed?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The evidence suggests otherwise


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It has not happened since then because one such event does not indicate that it will happen the same way again.

Just because it happens once does not determine it will happen again.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sure.  If you want to believe that one day Oswald woke up, got his gun and decided on the spur of the moment to kill the President….the evidence fits perfectly.  It doesn’t explain why he did it, why other vapid nut jobs haven’t done the same thing even though the president and his family are routinely exposed—their movements announced well in advance, or especially why he didn’t collect his entire arsenal prior to the day he shot Kennedy.  

Again, we will never know these things.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


There is no need to explain why other nuts have not done it but there are many good reason s why which you deliberately ignore.

Presidents have FAR greater security now than then. It was not merely a matter of Oswald waking up and deciding to kill the president it was about him waking up and deciding to take advantage of an astronomically unlikely opportunity.

Your rather illogical premise is that every president travels to minimal protection to a spot where a would be assassin and lurk in waiting. They do not.

The president and his family are NOT routinely exposed in fact they never are.

It has been proven he did not have opportunity to collect both his guns which does not make an arsenal.

I realize you wish to sound informed and intelligent but you do not. Your premises have been destroyed and you lack the maturity to admit it


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sure there is.  If he is going to suggest that a nut with a gun just decided to kill the President one day, it is only logical that when you have more well-armed nuts, you’d have more assassination attempts.  Instead, we’ve had none since Reagan where shots were fired. Oh yeah, except for your guy who jumped the fence at the White House which isn’t what we were discussing.



Soupnazi630 said:


> Presidents have FAR greater security now than then. It was not merely a matter of Oswald waking up and deciding to kill the president it was about him waking up and deciding to take advantage of an astronomically unlikely opportunity.


Astronomically unlikely that one of the few people to defect form one Superpower to the other then back again happens to be the guy who shoots and kills the President after visiting the Russian and Cuban embassies in Mexico less than a month before he does it…yep you’re right about that.

Again “waking up and deciding to do it” is what Right-winger is saying.  We’ve been over this before.  Pay attention.



Soupnazi630 said:


> Your rather illogical premise is that every president travels to minimal protection to a spot where a would be assassin and lurk in waiting. They do not.


Never suggested such a thing.



Soupnazi630 said:


> The president and his family are NOT routinely exposed in fact they never are.


Yes they are.  The President himself appeared numerous times at rallies in September, October and November.  His daughter got into a shouting match on a commercial airline flight early in his first term.  



Soupnazi630 said:


> It has been proven he did not have opportunity to collect both his guns which does not make an arsenal.


Actually it was proven that he did have the opportunity; Right-winger even agreed with me on that.

Now is the part where you start your cussing and screaming.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No it is not logical as humans do not behave based on such calculations. This is fact. It is also fact you ignore the massively heightened security and the opportunity which Oswald was presented with.

It is not what he is saying or has said and you are lying like a coward.

But we  already knew that about you.

Yes you do suggest such a thing in fact your entire premise is based on the absolute necessity of the president doing exactly what JFK did,.

Not one of those public appearances compares to Dallas in 63 in every instance the location is sterilized and secured air tight and he is transported in hardened vehicles and aircraft.

It has been proven you he did not have the opportunity to get both weapons and you are a bald faced flat out liar on that [point

Everyone saw you get pwned with that idiotic claim but being a zit faced teen you cannot admit when you are wrong You are really out of your league boy try playing uno if you have the intellect to learn it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I have never screamed once bitch but you are  an uneducated dishonest bitch who cries about getting cussed at


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



As predicted….  When all else fails; throw a tantrum.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You mean accurate statements.

You have been proven wrong repeatedly and you do know this.

You have also been proven a liar who is no better than LARAM GIPPPER and the other foolish kids on here.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Sure it is.  Statistics are a real pain in the ass and they are on my side (in this very narrow detail).


Soupnazi630 said:


> It is not what he is saying or has said and you are lying like a coward.
> 
> But we  already knew that about you.


Ahh, the personal attack.  So predictable. So sad.



Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you do suggest such a thing in fact your entire premise is based on the absolute necessity of the president doing exactly what JFK did,.
> 
> Not one of those public appearances compares to Dallas in 63 in every instance the location is sterilized and secured air tight and he is transported in hardened vehicles and aircraft.


Again, photographic and video evidence on the previous pages destroy your argument.  A brief review of the thread would show just how brazenly stupid your argument is.



Soupnazi630 said:


> It has been proven you he did not have the opportunity to get both weapons and you are a bald faced flat out liar on that [point


Post 953 in this thread speaks to how you’re wrong.



Soupnazi630 said:


> Everyone saw you get pwned with that idiotic claim but being a zit faced teen you cannot admit when you are wrong You are really out of your league boy try playing uno if you have the intellect to learn it



Do you ever wonder why every conversation you have ends up with you having to personally attack people?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I predicted your screaming and personal attacks 8 minutes ago.  And what do we have…you screaming and personally attacking me.  It seems as though I’m telling the truth.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Screaming is denoted by all caps and I never screamed dumbass you are just sensitive about being proven a liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No statistics are not on your side at all. You willfully ignore facts which destroy your premise and lie about other posters.

No evidence disputes me or you would haven posted it.

Post 953 debunked you it did not support or help you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Ever wonder why other people can admit when their wrong but you are too childish to do so?

Clearly you think you are educated and informed and cannot face up to it when others are better than you


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No evidence to the contrary

There is evidence he did not prepare to shoot the president. He had to go home to get his gun


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


ok


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



the shills from Langley soupnazi,wrongwinger,candyass and the hawk-errr i mean THE IDIOT are all  full out in force now shitting in this thread as their handlers at Langley have paid and instructed them  to do so


These Langley shills are correct,they still have no evidence that oswald idd it and no evidence there was not a conspiracy ,Soupnazi,wrongwinger and candyass no doubt have believed in majic and fairy tales their whole lives they eat them up like candy INCLUDING magic involving magic bullets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...





gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



this is the CIA shills candyass,wrongwinger,the evil NAZI agent, had  it with the truth,and the hawk-err i mean THE IDIOT,after you owned their sorry ass and took them to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



the OP seriously needs to change his user name to WRONGwinger the fact he has NEVER been right about anything in his sorry  life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How does a 1967 war prove anything about a 1963 assasination?
> ...



and the OP shill can only cry in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



from the shill who always has his head up crybaby wrongwingers ass no less,what else would we all expect to read?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > I never cited the magic bulle
> ...


 AND CIA operatives as well,dude get over your obsession with the mossad,the CIA is as much up to their ears in it as they are yet i NEVER hear you talk about them.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If the CIA was involved, nobody would have know Oswalds name

He would have disappeared never to be seen again


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

buttercup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



only a fool would debate with these CIA langley residents.I keep telling people here all the time but they never listen-

they have been sent here to derail any truth discussion of a conspiracy and the more and more you feed them,the more and more they all aide them in their quest to derail this thread.

the biggest stupid fuck of them is a soupnazi.He acts like a child,he is so desperate for attention he talks to himself all the time addressing people when he has been told by them they dont read any of his lies and have had him on ignore for YEARS now.proof the guy is a complete psychopath with alzhemiers diseace who belongs in a rubber room with a straight jacket

for that reason i can only state so many fucking tomes you fools.

DONT FUCKING FEED THE TROLLS. JESUS CHRIST I GET SICK OF HAVING TO REPEAT THAT TO YOU ALL ALL THE TIME.  YOU ALL WHO FEED THEM ARE AS STUPID FOOLS AS THEY ARE????????


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> "NO EVIDENCE" = LBJ lying about ISRAEL and the 67 war....
> 
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

buttercup said:


> I’m truly amazed that anyone believes this. I don’t think I’ve ever known anyone who actually believes the official story. Lol.  But I guess I’m in bootlicking, MSM-believing Statist Central here.



dude nobody on this thread belives it,the posters who defend the warren commission are ALL paid shills of Isreal and Langley who all know there was a conspiracy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence proves the Warren commission got it right
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



a pretty well known fact.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


CIA wouldn't associate with a clown like Oswald

They do things right.  Nobody would know who did it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...





He lives in a straight jacket,the fact he talks to himself all the time addressing people in the first person when they have him on ignore.


poor baby hates it he has been exposed of someone who MAKES UP facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

Caspian3.2 said:


> Actually the Warren commission report was full of shit exactly like the 9-11 commission report.
> 
> Oswald was the patsy, everyone knows this by now, well, anyone with a functioning brain and who uses it to think on their own. Only the dumbest and most assinine people still believe and push that oswald did it bullshit.
> 
> The US government is a pile of garbage and more people today are finally realizing this. Boycott the irs, keep what you earn out of the hands of government leeches. US armed forces are simply mercenaries, many of them even admit it.




I am glad to see you have wisely decided not to engage with these throlls who defend the warren commission,they are all residents of Israel or Langley who have been sent here by their handlers to troll and post lies night and day in hopes of deraling any truth discussion and SADLY,many long time posters have been fools and have taken the bait despite the many times i have said to them-

YOU i am glad to see have NOT done that with them.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Caspian3.2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the Warren commission report was full of shit exactly like the 9-11 commission report.
> ...


Oswald acted alone

Case Closed


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2018)

the OP shit all over the floor in defeat as always.^


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the OP shit all over the floor in defeat as always.^


He defeated you as always 

Your emojis and bullshit cannot alter the fact that you have been defeated and proven wrong by evidenxe.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

Still looking for actual evidence of assistance to Oswald. 

Emojis are not evidence


----------



## TomParks (Dec 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Haha, your full of it. There were four shots period end of story


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 11, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Sorry wrong that is not the end of the story and everything I stated was  factual.

You are proven wrong by all the evidence which conclusively proves three shots all from oswald


----------



## TomParks (Dec 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I think your confused and don't fully understand this case. Nobody has been able to place Oswald in that window at 12:30


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 11, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


I know far more about it than you and yes in fact several witnesses saw him on the sixth floor and as they left he remained which places him on the floor where the window is at.

It is not necessary to have an eyewitness specifically viewing him at the window when we have a mountain of physical evidence


----------



## TomParks (Dec 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The problem is Carolyn Arnold saw Oswald in the first floor lunchroom between 12:15 to 12:25.....30 seconds after the shooting officer baker encountered him on the 2nd floor buying a coke.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 11, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


No she did not actually.

She saw him much earlier than that, as she testified to.

In addition he had more than enough time to WALK from the window to the second floor lunch room and be encountered by baker.

That has been absolutely proven beyond question. You can still test it your self today by simply visiting the museum in Dallas and walk from the snipers nest to the second floor lunchroom without breaking a sweat in the same time it took Oswald to meet baker. I've done it myself and so have milllions of others


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald got off three shots
If there were more shooters you would have seen more shots with little gap between them


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Three


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I admit making a mistake on this one. Carolyn Arnold did testify at seeing Oswald in the break room at 12:15 or 12:25 not earlier as I stated.

The problem is she was unsure about when she saw him and where. In one statement she said on the first floor and in another she said on the second floor. In addition there was no range of time where she saw him there was instead two different times.

What this means is she was not sure when and where she saw him. It may not even have been him as she admitted she barely recognized Oswald and did not know him well.

Carolyn Arnold is simply not a reliable witness because of her lack of certainty. This is in fact typical of any case with large numbers of witnesses. There are always witnesses who will see, hear or remember things differently than other witnesses. 

The problem with conspiracy theorists is that they cherry pick and focus on such witnesses while ignoring the rest of the evidence and all the other witnesses.

Such is the case of Carolyn Arnold her memory was simply not that good even days after the assassination. But because her statements SEEM to contradict the rest of the evidence conspiracy theorists will latch onto her and cling to her statements claiming that it disproves all the other evidence.


----------



## gipper (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


You mean you LIED, as you have done throughout this thread. Lies, lies, and more lies. 

Are you really Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Votto (Dec 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> 
> It means careful plans are made by multiple parties to execute a plot. It is not some spontaneous act
> 
> ...



Putin done it.

Isn't that right?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> ...


USSR had no role

Neither did Cuba, Mafia, CIA or the Jews


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No that would be you.

Correcting and acknowledging a mistake does not mean one lied.

You haven been proven a liar however.

You cannot cite one lie from me I can cite many from you. Such as claiming you have posted evidence which you never have.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

Oswald was involved no doubt but dident kill Kennedy....he did kill Tippit


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Three from behind, one from the front


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was involved no doubt but dident kill Kennedy....he did kill Tippit


He killed both. The evidence is overwhelming


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


There was no shot from the front all three came from behind.

If there were one from the front there would be evidence of it. There is no evidence of it,


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was involved no doubt but dident kill Kennedy....he did kill Tippit


Have any evidence to support that claim?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Show evidence of a different gun


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I already showed proof of four shots. Four shots two hit two missed


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who said there was a different gun? Oswald brought the gun in for the assassins to use


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was involved no doubt but dident kill Kennedy....he did kill Tippit
> ...



Oswald was on the second floor buying a coke calm and collected 30 seconds after the shooting


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


No you did not.

You showed a video with a fictional audio track.

There is no known audio recording of the assassination. The police recording you referenced but DID NOT produce is a recording of a motorcycle officers microphone while he was at parkland AFTER the shooting.

The audio track on the video you posted is not even that officers microphone recording. 

Like so many people on here you have NOT produced, presented, cited or shown any evidence of any kind whatsoever.

You have only made assertions. Don't start acting like that dishonest fool gipper who also makes assertions without evidence.

Present some evidence for your claims


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


IT was more than thirty seconds and easily walked from the snipers nest which has been proven.

His emotional or mental state was not examined.

The evidence is still overwhelming that he shot Kenned. Now what evidence do you have of another shooter because so far you have not shown any evidence at all?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Evidence required.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Your confused again....what your talking about is called crosstalk. We have a clear acoustical recording that matched point for point the actual shooting to a simulated shooting test by the HSCA done in dealey plaza


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


You said there was a different gun when you claimed three shots from behind and one from in front. By definition that requires TWO guns. Which of course you failed to provide evidence for.

Apparently you cannot even keep your own fiction straight


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


No we do not actually.

There is no such recording.

The recording used by the HSCA was, proven after the fact, to have been recording crosstalk AT PARKLAND hospital well after the assassination which is why the probable conspiracy conclusion of the HSCA is wrong.

What you posted is not even that same recording or a recording of any kind made at dealey what you posted is a fake with loud bangs which were never heard on the original recording used by the HSCA.

Hell the original recording was released to the public on vinyl records and given away for free nation wide.

Millions have heard it and what you posted IS NOT IT.

So the question still stands. WHERE IS YOUR EVIDENCE?

You have not posted or cited any.

Show some evidence.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course there were two guns....Oswald had access to bring the carcano to the sixth floor..the fourth shot missed.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



That recording was not accurate. There were several channels recording one being the shooting. The shots match exact with the zapruder film.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Two guns by definition means A DIFFERENT gun.

So when you asked " who said there was a different gun" ? The answer is YOU DID so answer the original question and show some evidence of a different gun.

GO ahead and show some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



There is only one recording and it matched no film it only recorded the hospital PS system paging a doctor and bells from a church which is next door to parkland.

There is only one recording because there was only one officer who had his shoulder microphone stuck on the push to transmit position. It was stated by the experts to be officer H.B. Mcclain.

But there was only one and their analysis has long since been debunked and proven false.



There are no shots on it at all.

Now try again and present some evidence.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I’m waiting for your evidence....so far you have failed to place Oswald in that window at 12:30 and you refuse to show me proof the accustics isn’t accurate


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...




His rifle with prints and expended shell casing with print and the witnesses who saw him there before they left all place him there.

Supposed Acoustic Evidence of Conspiracy in the Kennedy Assassination

Expert Discounts JFK 'Second Gunman' Theory

www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/jfk-assassination-many-theories-no-real-evidence-conspiracy-flna2D11637849

The acoustic evidence in the Kennedy assassination

Now this particular video is trying to argue that there was a conspiracy. However, unlike the fake you posted they include the REAL actual dictaphone recording. As you can see there is a vast difference. In the real recording there is no loud bang or identifiable gun shots. The one you posted did have loud bangs which were inserted and therefore makes the recording you posted a fake.

JFK Assassination New Evidence - Conspiracy - Audio Evidence-2 Shooters 3 shots

So where is your evidence as you have failed so far and that is proven?

Present some evidence and not a fake recreation which is all you have posted


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Dude as i said earlier to others WHY do you feed this nazi shill from Langley? dont you get it that he has been sent here to try and derail any truth discussion? the guy belongs in a straight jacket in the first place he talks to himself all the time addressing me in the first person when i have had him on ignore for AGES,what a stupid fuck he is obviously and you address this fucking moron? whats wrong with this picture?

i can only say it so many times-


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



If you have me on ignore why do you always respond with the same lies? Oh because you are full of shit and simply hate being proven wrong.

Of course you hate that others are not as cowardly as you are hence your whining about others.

Misery loves company and you wish others would be as miserable and defeated as you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Yet the workers in the Texas Schoolbook Depoditory did not see any stranger..... they saw Oswald

It was Oswald who ran


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

At least all the families figured out who was really behind the hits....


Son of Dr. King Asserts L.B.J. Role in Plot

Jackie Kennedy believed LBJ had JFK killed

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. thinks Sirhan did not fire shots that killed father



ZIONIST LIARS lie all the time.  Those who took the time to check out the "story" all ended up fingering the same ZIONIST TRAITOR...

LYNDON BAINES JOHNSON


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> At least all the families figured out who was really behind the hits....
> 
> 
> Son of Dr. King Asserts L.B.J. Role in Plot
> ...


Yet you have no evidence of this no matter how many times you scream about it.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Direct links validating claims = "no evidence" to our resident MOSSAD LIAR....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Direct links validating claims = "no evidence" to our resident MOSSAD LIAR....


If you mean you validated a claim that someone else thinks LBJ did it then sure.

Agreement is not evidence however.

there are several drooling fools like you who agree to one extent or anogther.

Dumbasses like you and Gipper and LARAM and a few others see more or less eye to eye but none of you have EVER offered any evidence for your claim.

You are the liar boy now present some evidence.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Why do you think ALL of the SURVIVING FAMILIES finger LBJ?

Did they collude?

Are they all stupid?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Why do you think ALL of the SURVIVING FAMILIES finger LBJ?
> 
> Did they collude?
> 
> Are they all stupid?



LBJ was not that good a shot


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Direct links validating claims = "no evidence" to our resident MOSSAD LIAR....
> ...


The evidence is overwhelming. You’re just too dumb to comprehend it, even when it is spelled out to you at a second grade level.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Doubtful


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


I am willing to listen to any evidence of their involvement


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Why do you think ALL of the SURVIVING FAMILIES finger LBJ?
> 
> Did they collude?
> 
> Are they all stupid?



Because people grieving the loss of a loved one often do think irrationally


You still have NO FUCKING evidence boy


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think ALL of the SURVIVING FAMILIES finger LBJ?
> ...


He had his head between his knees and was covered up by several CIA agents, when the multiple shots from front and side rang out.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LBJ was not that good a shot




No, he wasn't, but nobody claims he pulled the trigger.

Clearly, it was a MOSSAD MARKSMAN who took out all three....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Wrong boy if it we're overwheingly you would have cited some by now

The fact is the evidence proves Oswald was a communist who acted alone.

Turds like you can scream otherwise all day but you have no fucking evidence.

Proving you are the gullible fool


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LBJ was not that good a shot
> ...


Only in your deluional mind.

You have no evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Those were secret service agents you fucking idiot and all three shots came from Oswald who was behind JFK.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Because people grieving the loss of a loved one often do think irrationally




LMFAO!!!!


Dexter Scott King concluded that the KKKer who was convicted couldn't possibly have shot MLK.....

Jackie-O was "right there."

RFK jr finally noticed his dad had 13 bullets in him, while the gun planted on Sirhan only shot 8....


"rational thinking" = noticing ZIONISTS LIE


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I doubt there will ever be any that convinces you.  For me it sure seems weird that one of the few—if not the only—double defectors from The US to USSR then back again happens to kill Kennedy less than a month after visiting the Soviet and Cuban embassies in Mexico City.  

That doesn’t strike you as odd? 

Even a little bit?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Fact


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


All murders are odd. oddities prove or suggest nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Because people grieving the loss of a loved one often do think irrationally
> ...


Evidence boy evidence.

It proves you wrong every time and your post is full of outright lies.


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lies and more lies


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Could you please stop lying for once? 

Go back to Langley and STFU.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> I doubt there will ever be any that convinces you.





This from our resident MOSSAD, who claims this was not a "controlled demolition...."


911 building 7 demolition - Bing video


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes from you and laram and ladexter.

The fact is the evidence proves
me right and you wrong and you know it boy.

You are always my bitch you have no fucking evidence and you are a gullible loser.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Hard to shoot from that angle


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Evidence boy evidence.





Apparently the HEBREW to ENGLISH translation software considers that a "sentence."

LMFAO!!!


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The fact is the evidence proves
> me right and you wrong and you know it boy.




HEBREW to ENGLISH translation software misfires again, doesn't have a COMMA after "it."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt there will ever be any that convinces you.
> ...


There are no resident mossads.

It was not a controlled demolition and you have no evidence that it was just as you have no evidence of anything else


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LBJ was not that good a shot
> ...


Not clear to me

Clear that Oswald fired the shots. There are no reports of Mossad snipers on the sixth floor of TSD


----------



## deanrd (Dec 14, 2018)

According to trump Ted Cruz father was part of it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence boy evidence.
> ...


You failed English comprehension boy.

You have no evidence and are a proven, gullible fool.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are the one lying.

I have proven you wrong bitch.

You have no evidence.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

deanrd said:


> According to trump Ted Cruz father was part of it




Um, wow, like Trump was not on the WARREN COMMISSION, idiot.

But the connection is REAL, and Cruz and papa Cruz are JDAACs.....


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There are no resident mossads.




How do you know?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > According to trump Ted Cruz father was part of it
> ...


Um wow.

Like you never read the Warren commission report and it proves you a liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no resident mossads.
> ...


Because you pulled it out of your ass 


It is what you do when people smarter than you debunk your crap.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> There are no reports of Mossad snipers on the sixth floor of TSD




LMFAO!!!!


Yeah, the Mossad somehow didn't stand there waiting to be caught.  They fled the GRASSY KNOLL and got away with the help of J Edgar.....


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Like you never read the Warren commission report





Like the 911 Commission, the Warren Commission was packed with ZIONIST LIARS like Arlen Specter....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There are no reports of Mossad snipers on the sixth floor of TSD
> ...


No one was on the knoll and no one fired from there.

You still have no evidence little girl 

Show some evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Things that appear weird are not convincing evidence. 

It has been 55 years and we have yet to see any evidence related to anyone but Oswald


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Like you never read the Warren commission report
> ...


He was no Zionist and you cannot cite any lies from him or anyone else on either commission


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Like you never read the Warren commission report
> ...


Arlen Specter was a great American


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There are no reports of Mossad snipers on the sixth floor of TSD
> ...


There is no evidence of Mossad snipers on the grassy knoll either


----------



## hadit (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Why do you think ALL of the SURVIVING FAMILIES finger LBJ?
> 
> Did they collude?
> 
> Are they all stupid?



That is far from evidence and doesn't even really reach the level of controversy. It's a factoid which, when considered in context, is not that unusual. 

Why do you assume that the surviving members would have greater information than you do? Was there any love lost between them and LBJ? 

Surviving family members are even more hard pressed to assign greater importance to the life of their lost loved one and the temptation would be great to contrive a vast conspiracy that would elevate the cause of the death to something greater than a bad person being in the right place at the right time and having the means and ability to kill them. 

Them blaming LBJ is interesting, but minus other evidence, not compelling.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one was on the knoll and no one fired from there.





Same BS as J Edgar....


JFK files show Hoover wanted the public convinced Oswald acted alone


"Referring to Nicholas Katzenbach, the deputy attorney general at the time, Hoover dictated: "The thing I am concerned about, and so is Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so we can convince the public that Oswald is the real assassin.""



Katzenbach = ZIONIST TRAITOR


WHY was JEH "concerned" with public perception?  That's not his job.  His job was to get to the truth, not manipulate public perception.....


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> Why do you assume that the surviving members would have greater information than you do?




Perhaps they dedicated a lot of time trying to obtain truth.  Dexter Scott King did.  He mapped out the entire thing, and concluded there was no way Ray was the shooter = not there.

But, heck, when MOSSAD lie here, there is a chorus of liars joining in.  MLK was murdered by LBJ for objecting to the Vietnam War, or, more precisely, the selling out of US troops and national interest to siphon off the new weapons and hand them over to ISRAEL free of charge... for the 67 war to come...


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> There is no evidence





that you do anything but shout down truth that outs ISRAEL for the TERROR STATE Einstein said it was....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No one was on the knoll and no one fired from there.
> ...


Because the evidence showed Oswald did it.

On the other hand some people were already blaming Castro and or the ussr which could have meant nuclear war.

He wanted to convince the public Oswald did it because Oswald did it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence
> ...



Truth is determined by evidence 

Not repeated assertions from fools like you.

Present some evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No one was on the knoll and no one fired from there.
> ...


 
Oswald did act alone

Hoover wanted the truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think ALL of the SURVIVING FAMILIES finger LBJ?
> ...


All true.

Jackie Kennedy eventually acknowledged this.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence
> ...


If Mossad was on the grassy knoll show a picture. Provide documentation showing Mossad was in Dallas. Provide witnesses 

The fact that you hate Jews is not evidence


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hoover wanted the truth





IF he wanted the "truth," why was he obsessed with

MANIPULATING PUBLIC OPINION



People with truth do not care about public opinion, because truth is superior.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The fact that you hate Jews is not evidence




Hating Zionists is not hating Jews, but when you can't argue the issue, toss cards you will....


*Einstein Letter Warning Of 
Zionist Fascism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4





Letters to the Editor
New York Times
December 4, 1948
TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES:
Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine.


The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents.
Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.
*Attack on Arab Village*
A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party.
Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute.
The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots.
*Discrepancies Seen*
The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal.
In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin.
The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism.
ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZ
HANNAH ARENDT
ABRAHAM BRICK
RABBI JESSURUN CARDOZO
ALBERT EINSTEIN
HERMAN EISEN, M.D.
HAYIM FINEMAN
M. GALLEN, M.D.
H.H. HARRIS
ZELIG S. HARRIS
SIDNEY HOOK
FRED KARUSH
BRURIA KAUFMAN
IRMA L. LINDHEIM
NACHMAN MAISEL
SEYMOUR MELMAN
MYER D. MENDELSON
M.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKY
SAMUEL PITLICK
FRITZ ROHRLICH
LOUIS P. ROCKER
RUTH SAGIS
ITZHAK SANKOWSKY
I.J. SHOENBERG
SAMUEL SHUMAN
M. SINGER
IRMA WOLFE
STEFAN WOLF.
New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hoover wanted the truth
> ...


Asked and answered.

He had the truth which was Oswald acted alone but public opinion was moving in other, potentially dangerous, directions.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you hate Jews is not evidence
> ...


Posted before and meaningless fiction which proves nothing about JFK.

We get it you hate the joos.

That just makes you a fool it does not prove anything


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Jackie Kennedy eventually acknowledged this.




Really?

Can you show us EVIDENCE of this?


JFK Did Not Want LBJ to Succeed Him


"She fretted that Johnson was currying favor with FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover, whom her husband, she said, planned to oust after the 1964 election."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie Kennedy eventually acknowledged this.
> ...


Sure I'd be happy to prove it but first you provide some evidence for all of your abundantly stupid assertions.

You do not get to demand evidence when you are the internet's greatest coward who refused to provide any evidence and runs away when asked


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Jackie O never wavered at all.

She said LBJ from the time her husband was shot until she died.


YOU LIE


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Jackie O never wavered at all.
> 
> She said LBJ from the time her husband was shot until she died.
> 
> ...


No she did not she acknowled that she would have felt better had her husband died for a cause rather than from the act of anyone deranged murderer. 

You are the liar now provide some evidence.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

Notice no LINK or EVIDENCE provided.

Jackie O fingered LBJ and never wavered....

MOSSAD can lie, but they can't change that truth....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Notice no LINK or EVIDENCE provided.
> 
> Jackie O fingered LBJ and never wavered....
> 
> MOSSAD can lie, but they can't change that truth....


She did waver and you have yet to provide a link to any evidence of anyone other than Oswald being involved.

Show some evidence you little two faced weakling


----------



## deanrd (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 Wrong. 

Donald Trump said Ted Cruz father was part of it. 

And Donald Trump would never lie.


----------



## hadit (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you assume that the surviving members would have greater information than you do?
> ...



DA JOOOOOS. It's always DA JOOOOS.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 14, 2018)

There is no question that the MOSSAD assassination of JFK was 100% about ISRAEL, and the proof of that is right here...


CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency


"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) *President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> There is no question that the MOSSAD assassination of JFK was 100% about ISRAEL, and the proof of that is right here...
> 
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> ...


The 1967 war came long after JFK's assassination.

There is no evidence of any sort that anyone other than Oswald killed Kennedy you brainwashed fool.

Show some evidence of your claims.

Cite one lie from Spector and show evidence that he was a Zionist.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He was on the Grassy Knoll


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> There is no question that the MOSSAD assassination of JFK was 100% about ISRAEL, and the proof of that is right here...
> 
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> ...


Did they use a time machine to get to 1963?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I wouldn’t imagine it would be.  However, any open minded observer who has knowledge of the politics of the time would find it more than just 'appearing to be weird’   Especially when he visited the embassy of our two chief political rivals of the time (USSR and Cuba) right before he caps our head of state.  Add that to the CIA cover-up of his visiting the embassies.  Yeah, something stinks.

Who Was Lee Harvey Oswald? - Transcript




 

And this comes from Frontline on PBS; not the toilet paper that conservatives quotes.



rightwinger said:


> It has been 55 years and we have yet to see any evidence related to anyone but Oswald



Thats true.  Any open minded observer would take that into account as well.  But as you say, absence of evidence neither adds to the confirmation or the overturning of the accepted facts.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Oswald was a Commie wannabe
Thought he would be treated like a hero in Cuba or USSR. They realized he was just a loser of no value. 

Seems Oswald’s Plan B was assassination. First Gen Walker and then JFK


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Speculation.  Since Oswald was killed, you’re going on the second hand reports about what was going on in his head.  As for Plan B…sheer speculation.  

Granted; it’s what I’m doing too.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Fact
JFK was Oswald’s second attempt at assassination
Was it the CIA or Russia that ordered the hit on Walker!


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I read the WC.  It was a great fictional work. Somehow you think it is nonfiction. LMFAO.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Good point.  I have no answer.


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Fact: you are a dummy.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Trial run?
Initiation?
Or perhaps just a nut with a gun.

I need to look into it


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No.  No he is not.


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh yes he is. He is dumb and dumber in one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


No you never read it and we have proven that in the past.

Much like a gullible tourist who buys a bridge In Brooklyn you simply believe what others tell you without bothering to check.

You have never been able to cite any part of the report or show any evidence of it being false.

It proves you wrong with evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He cites evidence, you never have.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It may have been his third.

He did try to kill walker but there may have been another attempt before that.

His wife marina testified that while they lived in New Orleans Nixon paid a visit to VIPs in the city. Oswald told her he was going to shoot Nixon and loaded his gun to make the attempt. She claims she showed him in the closet, pinned a chair in front of it and sat in the chair until she Nixon had left town.

Some people doubt her story and believe she made it up but it seems to fit in with what we know of Oswald's behavior and character.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Name something that was fiction


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Seemed Oswald was looking for a high profile target to kill

Ideology did not matter
JFK and Walker were at opposite sides of the political spectrum


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Three bullets, one of which missed and chipped a piece of concrete that hit a bystander leaving two shots to leave a throat wound, back wound, blew the side of JFK's head off AND caused all of those injuries to Conally.......you betcha. There were more like 8 snipers , some mafia" some CIA. Make no mistake about that.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No.  Those who believe the Warren Commission Report are not wrong.  If you think it is a 100% fabrication, you're wrong.  Lee Harvey Oswald is a guilty as sin in the murder of JFK and officer JD Tippit (sp?).  Numerous witnesses and a lot of material evidence confirms it.  

It think, however, it is naive to believe that he work up one day and decided he was going to kill JFK.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 14, 2018)

candycorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, you are wrong. Anyone that could refute the " only three shots were fired" utter bullshit were never brought before the Commision and many developed a terminal case of death. The odds of that many people that just happened to be there that day dying within a decade is a hundred million to one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Only one Oswald.

Two bullets are enough to cause all those wounds.

If you read battlefield accounts from various wars you will find many accounts of single bullets which did easily as weird or even weirder things.

Just for example in the earlier years of vietnam the ammo used in the M16 rifle fired bullets which were known as tumblers ( the ammo used by Oswald had similar performance characteristics). There were documented cases of such bullets entering the lower extremity and exiting the head. Other documented cases had such bullets spinning around like a little buzz saw and amputating a limb in a surprisingly neat fashion.

The multiple wounds to Kennedy and Connally was caused more by the posture and positioning of their bodies than anything else.

The bullet simply passed through both men but hit Connally's arm which he was raising directly in front of his chest and then into his leg.

Contrary to what conspiracy fools say this bullet did not do anything magical. It simply traveled a normal ballistic path hitting what was in front of it until expending it"s energy. After passing through Kennedy it had no where else to go except Connally's back which was right in front of Kennedy. After passing through Connally's body it had no where else to go except his arm after breaking through his wrist it simply traveled down to his leg.

No magic and because of it;s tumbling action it was damaged and deformed in a manner typical with such shots. It was not, and is not, pristine as so many have claimed.

Of course this leaves one bullet for the head shot, no mystery there.

The idea of multiple shooters is dumb for many reasons not he least of which is that the VAST majority of witnesses heard only three shots and those shots originated from Oswald;s nest.

In addition multiple shooters means multiple other people. Each shooter would need a spotter and another person on security/ overwatch and communications. IN your scenario of 8 this would mean 24 people in 8 teams which is impossible to hide in a crowded city. They would all have had to have been recruited and briefed and trained and paid and someone would have to be controlling and coordinating their actions. In addition each would have to be provided a good escape plan with transportation which means MORE people involved. All total it would have required scores of even hundreds of people to pull off such a conspiracy. That many people cannot keep secrets.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


8 highly trained snipers only managed to get off three shots?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 Wrong on both counts. The Warren Commission had hundreds of witnesses a few of whom DID refute the accounts of others who heard 3 shots.

The fact is the vast majority of witnesses only heard 3 shots and only a few disagreed, but they were included as well.

There has NOT been any abnormal deaths of witnesses or people involved. The fact is it has been over fifty years and everybody dies. The deaths of witnesses has been spread out over that time in a mundane and ordinary fashion. The odds are absolute 100 to 0 that every person will die over time. In a ten year people someone out of any group of hundreds will die and none died in extraordinary fashion or extraordinary numbers.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 More like at least 16 .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We will never know why exactly because he died too soon but he did often make weird statements to his wife about starting the revolution through assassination.HE expressed that he would be the hero of that revolution and the first prime minister of the United Socialist States of America

Very stupid because revolutions do not typically start that way but he was not known for being very bright.

It also indicates he wanted a place in history and for a big enough kill such as Kennedy he was willing to risk his life.

He may also have been influenced by the many spy novels he read and fancied him self a poor mans communist James Bond.

His behavior was erratic and contradictory but hat is not abnormal for a murderer. He behaved fatalistic like he knew he would get caught and maybe killed but he also made a desperate effort to get away. We cannot know for sure but clearly he would have been pumped up on adrenaline, and his mind racing and swinging between " oh shit i'm finished " and " maybe I can pull off a getaway ".

The tragedy is both that thanks to ruby we can never really know and ruby gave the conspiracy nuts their biggest piece of fodder.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Bullshit.

Once again the vast majority of witnesses heard 3 and only 3 shots from the direction of Oswald's nest. All of the physical evidence adds up to three shots and only three shots.

One could not have hid that many people shooting rifles in front of hundreds of people in broad daylight.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Some people just watch too much TV and movies. They think bullets always stop inside a body.

It is not uncommon for a bullet to travel through a body and strike another or even multiple others causing multiple deaths.

Hell the nazis experimented with this on live subjects. They could often kill five or six people or more with one rifle shot.

Nothing magical about the bullet or the shooting. But saps who fall for conspiracies are too gullible and believe fiction.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



If I was into fiction, I'd be a fan of the Warren Report. Its right on par with "The Wizard of Oz".


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You never read it and have no idea what it says.

CIte something from it which is fictional with a page reference.

Otherwise it is clear you are simply falling for a scam. Try buying a bridge in brooklyn.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Dec 14, 2018)

Well, this is timely.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Lying by omission and creating evidence to fit the "lone, crazed gunman" narrative while never bringing forth a single witness that could refute this load of bullshit? Yeah, that makes it a whitewash. Two different set of military officers that testified to guarding his casket? One being very expensive looking, the other one rather drab that caused some headshaking among them.....feel free to buy the b.s. I will politely refuse.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong and out rights lies. Once again they had hundreds of witnesses a few of him did in fact refute and testify against the others and disputed details such as Carolyn Ward. Even yours claim of omission is false. Name someone who was omitted and who came forward in 64. People who came forward after the commission concluded are irrelevant and do not count.


Most were simply in agreement.

Name one piece of evidence which they created? Be specific with a reference.

Name those officers and link to their statements.

You are generalizing and running from facts. Name a single SPECIFIC lie with a page reference.

You are proving what I said that you have no idea what the report says or what evidence it has and are just gullible to believe what anyone tells you 

Now cite specifics as I asked.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




People would rather  believe pretty little lies than ugly truths. It seems to make them sleep better at night.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes that would be you.

Any scam artist tells you something and you fall for it like a sap without checking. You only pay attention to the echo chamber of people telling you what you wish to hear and most of it is out rights lies.

An intelligent person looks at BOTH sides in detail and checks the evidence.

You instead willfully ignore evidence to cling to fairy tales of conspiracy.

This is a proven fact as you are MASSIVELY ignorant about the Warren Commission report and go on telling proven lies about it. Why be such a coward? The facts and evidence prove you wrong but that would shatter your self image?

Whatever it is you are very naive, foolish and gullible.

Name one specific lie with a reference from the Warren Commission report


----------



## TomParks (Dec 15, 2018)

Four shots fired


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You read my reply, dumb ass. Oswald was in Dealey Plaza that day....that's pretty much the only meaningful truth in that pack of lies. Proof that he fired a single shot? Nope, eyewitnesses told a different story of where he was.....of course they were never brought before the Warren Commission to testify.The doctors that received him at Parkland outside of Malcolm Perry that said that JFK had suffered a shot through the neck which was waved away like a pesky fly ? Nope..... Only a blithering idiot would cling to the findings of the Warren Commission report that had the likes of Allen Dulles on it to begin with. You would never fall under the category of "Intelligent", not even by the lowered bar of today's society.


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lies


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Lies


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More lies


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Four shots fired


Only three and your fake film was debunked pages ago on this thread by factual evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Your reply was a bald faced lie just as this one is.

I said give a specific lie with evidence and a page reference and you ran awah in fear just like my other bitch Gipper.

You are wrong about the eyewitnesses and doctors and everything else .

You are an ignorant liar and sap who has been proven wrong and ignorant.

The doctors said no such thing boy.

A few witnesses said something different and they were in fact included in the WC.
Massive proof exists he died three shots.

Yes an intelligent person reada the Warren commission report and it's critics.

You have not done this because you are a coward and liar and gullible fool.

Now one more time bitch 
 Cite a specific lie with a page reference and evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes you post only lies and the evidence proves it.

I statsd fact and truth which you cannot challenge.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes from you but I stated facts which you cannot refute.

Provide evidence little girl


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Nazi...STOP LYING!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Nazi...STOP LYING!


Provide evidence that I posted a lie.

Provide evidence of a lie in the Warren commission

Provide evidence Oswald was right wing.

Your repeated screechings are not evidence and I have stated documented fact.

Cough it up boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Provide evidence or it proves you are the liar.


----------



## sparky (Dec 15, 2018)

there's never enough '_evidence_' for the obsessed.....~S~


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


We have proven you a liar and uninformed so provide evidence of your claim


----------



## deanrd (Dec 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I’m pretty sure you’re wrong. Donald Trump would never lie. He’s the moral leader of the American right wing.   A role model for their children.  This guy is a totally honest man. And if he said Ted Cruz father helped killed JFK, then it’s true.  There can’t be any other explanation coming from a paragon of virtue such as Donald J Trump.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

sparky said:


> there's never enough '_evidence_' for the obsessed.....~S~


In this case the obsessed are the conspiracy fools there is no evidence of their claims and they ignore any evidence at all


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


And now Gipper runs off because he knows he is lying and has no evidence.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Our President does love his conspiracy theories


----------



## deanrd (Dec 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 Conspiracy? What conspiracy? If Donald Trump says it but it’s God’s honest truth. Republicans would never ever follow a liar.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Four shots fired
> ...



You haven’t debunked anything and still can’t place Oswald in the sixth floor window


----------



## TomParks (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nazi...STOP LYING!
> ...



You have much to learn if you think Oswald wasn’t right wing....Garrison proved that 50 years ago


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...





TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Wrong and flat out lying on both counts.

Once again multiple witnesses saw him on the sixth floor and left leaving him there. We also have massive physical evidence placing him there, his rifle with prints, his shell casings with prints, his most recent prints on boxes which made the snipers nest.

All of that places him there period.

I debunked you and proved your film wrong with post # 1335.

I proved multiple links showing why the dictabelt recording is not valid evidence. I also posted a link to the actual dictabelt recording as opposed to the fake one in your video and anyone listening to both can see where yours has artificial gun shot sounds inserted. That recording actually came from a conspiracy theory website but debunks and proves your link to be false.

Here is all of that again.

Warren Commission was correct........Oswald acted alone.

Yes everyone including you can see your claim is false and debunked and the evidence proves it and you simply lie to cover up your childish inability to admit error.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Garrison proved no such thing his book and attempt to falsely prosecute Clay Shaw was an absolute abuse of power and failed massively,.

Garrison provided no evidence of any kind that Oswald was right wing or a cia agent.

Garrison lost his case in court because he had no evidence against clay shaw.

Oswald was a marxist and left winger that is fact from his own admission which you cannot find any evidence to refute.

Stop being like gipper and laram and the other  punks and provide some evidence instead of repeating myth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



So now this guy will run away for a while and come back in a few while hoping will notice how he was destroyed by evidence.

Just like the dishonest cowards LARAM LADEXTER and Gipper


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He only knows the fictional account put out by the Warren Commission.  All the evidence proving conspiracy is of no use to him.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


There is no evidence proving conspiracy you have been asked over and over to post some of that evidence and never have been able to do so.


This proves you are the gullible fool and liar falling for fairy tales.

There is nothing fictional about the Warren commission report which is why you have never been able to show any evidence of such fiction.

You never read the report and have no idea what it says.


Cite some specific evidence of conspiracy

Show some evidence of fiction in the Warren commission report.

You have been asked over and over again and have never shown any such evidence

That's why you are my bitch so if you want to stop being owned by me post some evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Once again show some evidence.

You won't because you are a coward and liar who will just run away and slink back in a little while with more lies and I will destroy you again.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Post anything specific in the Warren commission report which was fictional and provide evidence.


Post specific evidence of a conspiracy you have never done so.


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


done it too many times to count  you can't accept the truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are lying and everyone knows it.

Throughout this entire thread and every other thread on JFK you have never posted supporting evidence for your claim


You are fooling no one boy everyone can look through the thread and see that you never powt evidence.


Now post some evidence for your claim.

Post one specific piece of fiction from the Warren commission and post evidence.

Post one piece of evidence of conspiracy 

Post any evidence that Oswald was a right winger


You have never done so and are a liar now show your evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You know you are lying like the coward you have always been.

You have never posted evidence now try and do so for once


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


A Nazi CIA agent can never tell the truth.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The CIA and other agencies withheld information from the warren commission, so they did the best they could with what they had. The HSCA accepted conspiracy based on the accustics which prove four shots


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

TomParks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


The WC was a clear white wash. Putting that scumbag Dulles on the Commission, is all the proof you need. 

I find it laughable that the Lying Nazi knows absolutely nothing about the HSCA.  He just ignores all the evidence and proclaims there is none.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Such is the logic of conspiracy theorists


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You must be one as you have never stated truth and never presented evidence.

Try posting some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

TomParks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


The have concluded a probable conspiracy based on acoustic evidence which has been debunked.

I proved to you and showed how the acoustic evidence has been proven wrong which im turn means the HSCA's conclusion is wrong.

I asked for specifics and you are still evading and dodging.

Cite any specific fiction in the Warren commission report and provide evidence.

While you are at it cite specific evidence which the CIA withheld and provide a source.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No that is not all the proof anyone needs.

Repeating an assertion proves you are weak.

Provide evidence of specific fiction on the Warren commission with a reference.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Another ass beating given to LARAM and his buds.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Cite some of this evidence I know nothing about.

Unlike you I presented evidence to back up my claim

I demonstrated hat candy fool and the have are wrong.

You only make snide little claims and never back them up.

Present some evidence of your claims.

Cite some evidence that Oswald was a right winger.

Cite one lie in the Warren commission report and evidence that it is a lie.

Cite some evidence of a conspiracy.

Do not lie and claim you have done so as the thread proves you never have.

Saying you hate Dulles is not evidence.

Put up or shut up


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Cited evidence over and over.  You being a CIA dupe chose to ignore all the absolutely transparent clear evidence of a conspiracy, but they taught well at Langley.  You have been exposed as liar and propagandist that you are.

Go away now.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No you have not.

You have never cited any evidence on this thread or any other.

You are lying boy and everyone knows it. If you had presented evidence everyone would have seen it but you are a liar who never has.

Now stop lying and present tome evidence.

You have exposed nothing I have cited evidence you only repeat lies. You are not an authority or expert you are uninformed and uneducated and the thread history proves you are lying.

Now. Present some evidence that Oswald was a right winger.

Cite one specific lie from the warren commission report which is a lie and show evidence that it is a lie.

Cite some evidence of a conspiracy.

No one is falling for your bullcrap boy. The CIA does not have people wasting time in obscure chatrooms and you would not know one if they did.

Now present some evidence of your claims and stop lying like the coward you are and claiming you have done so


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Come one gipper present some evidence and stop claiming you already have.

You are lying and have never done so and the world is laughing at your pathetic dishonesty now present some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You have NEVER cited evidence or presented evidence or offered evidence.

Your entire argument has been CIA DUPE CIA AGENT.

Now stop lying.

Present some evidence that Oswald was a right winger.

CIte one specific lie from the warren commission report which is a lie and show evidence.

Provide evidence of a conspiracy


----------



## gipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Cite some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I have.

The entire thread shows you have only made claims and never provided evidence.

All other threads about JFK show the same thing from you.

Now present some evidence of your claims which you have never done.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I did not claim Oswald was a right winger you did and you never presented any evidence of any kind.

DO so now.

I never claimed the warren commission report is all lies YOU DID and you can offer no evidence.

I never claimed there was a conspiracy YOU did and you can offer no evidence.

Show your evidence now.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are the one making claims which you cannot back up.

Provide some evidence boy.

Dont claim you already have that would only be a cheap ass lie now man up and provide some evidence bitch


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Still struggling with the punctuation issue, I see?  Seems very feasible that we have been kicking the ass of a "cyber-bot".


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You have not.

You got your ass kicked sonny boy and you damn well know I kicked it.

You made absurdly false and stupid assertions without a shred of evidence.

Now cite one specific quote from the warren commission which is fiction and provide evidence.

Cite one piece of evidence which the CIA omitted with a source.

Like GIPPER you are an ignorant windbag who knows nothing of this issue;

Prove me wrong and provide evidence. You have never done so.

Do it now.

I owned you and you know you are my total bitch


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Don't run off punk.

Go ahead and present some evidence otherwise it proves YOU are getting your ass kicked.

Cough up some specific valid evidence. Don't run off without any evidence like you have done every other time I made you look like a fucking fool


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


And so another loser runs off after dropping something out of his ass and not being able to back it up with any evidence.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 15, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Given the same, lame responses, same piss poor punctuation skills? Soupy has all the markings of a spam-bot......


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


 My responses are spot on.

You have pulled crap out of your ass and never provided any evidence.

Your cowardice and lies proves you are the spam bot and that is the hall mark of a spam bot.

Once again tell your programmer you need to provide some evidence because you have been exposed as a liar and a fraud.

 Cough up some evidence for your foolish claims.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So now your taking lessons from LARAM and GIPPER.

You all must be lovers.

When  some one hands you your ass and makes you look like a total fool or merely asks for evidence just call them something fake like a bot or cia plant and then you can run away and save face.

That is how those total fools argue and apparently you are trying to avoid facing facts by using the same childish method.

Whatever you do don't make an effort to back up your ignorant assertions with any evidence.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Soup Nazi bot believes??? Oswald fired three shots in eight seconds of which the the first shot missed. The SECOND  shot struck JFK in the back, went through HIS THROAT!!! THEN it hit Connally and breaking a rib, shattering his wrist and found it's resting place in Connally's right thigh that was THEN found on a gurney in near pristine condition and totally intact....case closed and they all lived happily ever after!


Dope Nazis says!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


So go ahead and prove that wrong with evidence.

Evidence proves the second shot fired did all of that.

Evidence proves 8 seconds is very easy time to get off 3 shots.

But since you are the only bot here and that is proven go ahead and show evidence to the contrary


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Post some evidence boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 16, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Post some evidence boy.

You have never done so yet


----------



## TomParks (Dec 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Ruby planted the "magic" bullet at Parkland and was spotted by Seth Cantor a reporter in dallas


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Hey, dumb fuck....ever played pocket billiards before? When you have a ball adjacent to a pocket and the cue ball is straight ahead? You have to barely "kiss" the targeted ball to make it do a 90 degree "bee line" to the side pocket. Let's leave the bullshit "magic bullet" that zig-zagged, went out and around, ricocheted and then ended up on a gurney, m'kay? JFK's head was nearly blown off from a shot that lifted his head up and to the left. I don't need some "panel" to shove sunshine up my ass. I have two eyes and the ability to discern information. I certainly don't need to pick up a pile of shit, hold it up to my nose, feel it's texture and then procure the services of a "shit expert" to validate my suspicions....it's pretty fucking obvious. No "panel" is needed. Get it now????


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 17, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


There is no evidence he planted anything.

You pulled that crap from the movie JFK.

You are also lukmg about Seth Kantor.

He was a reporter but never claimed to have seen Ruby at parkland.

Show some evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 17, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You do not know what the fuck you are talking about gay boy.

Your only knowledge of firearms comes from movies


The bullet did not move his head back and to the left and would never move it that far.

It was the jet effect and neurological response which moved his head

Post some evidenxe you stupid fool

We have beaten that issue to death and your amateur interpretation is proven wrong.

GET IT NOW.

You watched lots of movies but know nothing because you are an ineducated dumbfuxk.

Now post some good damned ebie nde because so far you have only farted and are full of crap.

Post some fucking evidence and you won't have to be my BITCH


----------



## TomParks (Dec 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And the hired killer hit three times. Sam Kinney a SS agent saw all three shots from TSBD hit.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Only two shots hit

Oswald badly missed the first shot


----------



## TomParks (Dec 18, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



THE UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE YEAR.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



soupy dupey is pissing in his pants after you just  exposed him for the dumbfuck he is to the world to see.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Which hopes to prove what?


----------



## gipper (Dec 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


One of hundreds of inconsistencies proving the WC report is total bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Name one


----------



## gipper (Dec 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Watch the video dummy. That’s one. A very big one.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



The number of shots fired,  Tippet wasn't killed by Oswald, the doctored Zapruder film, Frank Sturgis telling his wife that she missed history and she replied OMG, did you kill the president to where Sturgis replied "Who gives a shit, we kill a lot of people...let them prove it. The magical, mystical bullet that went through the back, throat,hopped on over to Conolly where this incredible bullet was just getting started.
Then we have the omittance of how JFK's body was taken by gunpoint when Dallas County had jurisdiction. Why was General Edward Lansdale , the CIA's "go to" operative that specialized in coup d'etats in Dallas that day along with George HW Bush, Richard Nixon, J Edgar Hoover? LBJ's mistress spoke of a pre-assassination party at the home of oil tycoon Clint Murchison and he told her that after tomorrow, that SOB will never embarrass me again. Why were so many witnesses that could shoot holes in the official bullshit story? Why wasn't Lt Colonel Fletcher Prouty ever called to testify being that he was deeply embedded in covert ops and the inner workings of the CIA? Was Tippit killed because of his uncanny resemblance to JFK and if the assassination of Kennedy went badly and it would be obvious that they could claim he was shot in the back of the head (which he wasn't) that he would be a body double? Was it G.Gordon Liddy that did it and fucked up when he shot Tippit in the right side of his head? About the testimony of John  Ligget's wife that said when Oswald wasn't killed at the movie theater that Ligget panicked and he and his wife hightailed it out of town and how relieved he was when Jack Ruby killed Oswald and they returned to Dallas where he suddenly came into a lot of money for performing the cosmetic makeover of Tippet to make him look as close to JFK as possible but it didn't fool Jacklyn Kennedy  or Bobby Kennedy. Jackie said he looked more like a figure from Madame Tussauds wax Museum. Why did they pick someone to do the most important autopsy in American history that had never done one on a gunshot victim? Why were high ranking military officers constantly under foot and flustering him while steering him away from the throat and back wounds?  Will that do for starters, douchewinger?


----------



## TomParks (Dec 19, 2018)

One of the best witnesses was Sam Holland who heard four shots just as the acoustics show


If you fast forward to 19:00 in the following film the acoustics is put in a much clearer copy of the Zapruder film. The first shot Connally turns quickly to his right, the second shot hits behind the sign, and the last two shots are close together. Watch the limo drivers reaction to the last two shots....he quickly looks back at the 3rd shot and sees the 4th hit JFK in the head.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

TomParks said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Sam kinnesy sawno such thing and testified to no such thing 

It is amazing how you pull this stuff but if your ass and lie about it.

You are lying about him just as you lied about a reporter seeing Ruby at parkland.

You have no evidence oswald was hired.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Ok so explain how this proves Ruby planted evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That was when your mother called you a retard


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Still crying from when I humiliated you the way I did candy corn 

You are both total bitches


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Apparently some reporter saw Ruby at parkland.

They up from that to Ruby planting evidence.

I will admit I was wrong about the reporter who did claim to have seen Ruby there but it means nothing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Wrong dumbass it is not an inconsistency at all as the Warren commission never bothered to find it where Ruby went on Nov 22.

You are such a liar you do not even grasp what inconsistency means .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


It is not one at all.

It addresses no inconsistency you fucking retard.

Ok explain precisely what he Warren commission said which was inconsistent with the video.

Oh of course you are too fucking stupid to read it but go ahead and try


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Again
What would Ruby being at Parkland Hospital prove other than he was concerned about the President


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Why Ruby?

Anyone can plant evidence. How does Ruby know what kind of rifle Oswald has?


----------



## gipper (Dec 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Damn!  That is too funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



which makes supey dupey piss even much more in his pants knowing he is getting his ass OWNED by us all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



watching him piss in his pants same as soupy cause he knows his ass has been owned throughout this whole thread same as soupy? yeah that indeed IS funny.


----------



## TomParks (Dec 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was stalking Oswald all weekend....guess he was concerned for him too


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Which proves what?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Son I have crushed you from day one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong your answer is the stupid joke.

Where is your evidence bot


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

TomParks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You have not answered boy where is your evidence that he planted the bullet?

Other than than the fidtional movie jfk?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I did watch it you retarded fool.

It presents or addresses no inconsistency at all.

It merely shows that someone saw Ruby at parkland.

NOT an inconsistency moron

To make it an inconsistency the Warren commission would have had to specifically say he did not go to parkland

Massive fail AGAIN

 And as usual no evidence to support your claims


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

TomParks said:


> One of the best witnesses was Sam Holland who heard four shots just as the acoustics show
> 
> 
> If you fast forward to 19:00 in the following film the acoustics is put in a much clearer copy of the Zapruder film. The first shot Connally turns quickly to his right, the second shot hits behind the sign, and the last two shots are close together. Watch the limo drivers reaction to the last two shots....he quickly looks back at the 3rd shot and sees the 4th hit JFK in the head.


Wrong.

There is no acoustic evience.

We put that to rest with your fake video which was absolutely and irrefutable debunked.

The vast majority of witnesses heard 3 shots and only 3 shots coming from the tsbd.

All physical evidence shows only those three shots.

Since I demonstrated and proved that your acoustic crap was fake and there is no acoustic evience you still have nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well that's a big pile of crap so.it may take me more than one post to correct.

There were 3 shots and zero evidence of more.

All the evidence proves conclusively that Oswald shot Officer Tippet.  Your claim to the contrary is stupid and wrong.

The zapruder film was not doctored.

Frank Sturgis is an irrelevant nobody.

Hoover, Bush, Nixon and Lansdale were not in Dallas.

A mistress is a meaningless person.

Fletcher prouty is a proven assclown and transport pilot he was never a covert operative.

Tibbet had nothing more than the most superficial resemblance to JFK.

The doctors who performed the autopsy all had years of experience with gun shot wounds.

You have a bunch of crap boy I asked for evidence .

Where is your evidence?

Bullshit claims you pulled out of your gaping butt are not evidence .

Come back with evidence or stay in bed with laram and Gipper.


----------



## gipper (Dec 19, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More lies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No boy those were facts and none of your butt buddies have posted any evidende.

Post some evidence junior


----------



## TomParks (Dec 19, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




26:50


----------



## gipper (Dec 20, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Unfortunately the silly statists won’t watch it or will discredit it. They WANT to believe their lying government, even though there is a preponderance of evidence proving the WC is a total fabrication.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Sorry Dale

You just too Goofy


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You still have not provided any evidence to show they were wrong

Conspiracy theory is not a substitute for evidence


----------



## gipper (Dec 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


The evidence is overwhelming but when you’re dumb, you can’t see it. 

Remember Ruby in Parkland was just checking on his beloved president.


----------



## gipper (Dec 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You believe the WC and yet you have the nerve to call someone else goofy.  

LMFAO!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Do you have any evidence he did other than that?
Why would someone entrust a loudmouth dolt like Ruby to plant evidence?
How in the hell could Ruby get access to a Governor who had just been shot?  You think they just left him in the hallway unattended?

Conspiracy Theories are not a substitute for evidence


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You and soup douche have been utterly destroyed on this topic. That's at least something you should be use to by now. Let's just face some ugly truths, shall we? You are not intelligent nor smart....not  even by today's lowered standards. Instead of bowing out (because admitting that you have been given a beating of monumental proportions would be too painful to admit) and abandoning the thread?
You keep taking uppercut, after uppercut, slamming your face into our knees and then proclaims "Have ya had enough yet??" Not me, there is a spot behind your left ear that isn't bruised and since your face is unrecognizable (and improvement by the way) it seems that to make this beating complete that it's time to work on the rib cage area. (snicker)

Please do keep sucking the cock of your beloved shadow "gubermint". Seriously, you suffer from Stockholm Syndrome. JFK was murdered by factions within this pathetic excuse for a governmental body on behalf of it's owners. It's not conjecture, it's not a theory nor is it the "the product of a wild imagination"....it is a fucking fact..PERIOD.


It's tough to decide which operation was so blatantly a lie...the actual hit itself or the pathetic cover-up disguised as a "fact finding commision". Both were absolute jokes....kinda like your posting history here.


Stay down, Luke! Stay down!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If there were evidence you would have cited some.
You never have and never will because there is none.

" The government lies " is not an argument little boy.

Post some evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Dale.....You are fucking Goofy 

Your bizarre claims are not worth discussing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


Thanks for proving my point.

He never testified as you claim.

An unverifiable and unconfirmed audio Trac is NOT testimomy.

No one saw all three shots hit.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


If it we're overwhelming you could easily post, present and cite some of this evidence.

You have never shown any evidenxe and never will because there is none and you are simply gullible sap being used as a stooge.

Show some evidence because you never have done so and you have been fisted every time you post.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You call the WC fiction but you never read it and cannot cite it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Go back and read again boy.

I have destroyed you in every exchange and every one sees it.

You know it is true as well.

You have never loated evidence but I have and it crushes your ass.


----------



## gipper (Dec 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I love reading fiction. It’s nice to escape into unreality but unlike you, I don’t believe it’s true. 

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You do believe it is true.

You consistently cite fiction and willfully deny reality 


You never read the wc however. You are an ignorant liar who cannot refute it and you have no clue what it says.

Quote one specific lie from the we and provide evidence 


Do it now or be forever my total bitch


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Nope, they are very pertinent questions with sworn statements to what those like Ligget, Sturgis and LBJ said concerning the events that day. You and soup douche have been beaten like a rented mule. ANYONE that peruses this thread is going to acknowledge the fact that you are an idiot.

When limp-wristed pussies like yourself get painted into a corner, they always use that "You are not sticking to the script and refuting my talking points! You can't interject any other salient points because I wasn't prepared for that!!!"

You lose yet again.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You and wrongwinger have been  this thread's whipping boys from the outset. Both of you should have slunk away in embarrassment months ago....but HELL no! You kept doubling down on "stupid" and like a crack addict or compulsive 
gambler saying to himself "Just one more hand.....come on Ace/King!" you kept playing in hopes that you could get "square with the house" and it didn't happen nor will it. 

Just a helpful hint for ya as it pertains to the ass kicking you are receiving now and future ass kickings yet to come?
 Learn some basic punctuation skills. Commas are so important. Think of them like strategic pauses. It will only lessen the pain when only your lame content is ridiculed.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


They are not pertinent nor are they sworn statements liar

I have in fact refuted your talking points not only have I refuted them I have destroyed them


You have never presented a FUCKING specknof evidence.

What you have done instead is string together a bunch of fiction from a down sources which you do not even cite or quote or reference.

Sorry boy but your ramblings are not fact and not evisence they are in fact comic book fiction.

Like Gipper and laram and ladexter you have been beay n badly and humiliated.

Evidence proves you wrong and you lack the mind and the man hood to even find any evidence.

You are my bitch and you know it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes the boys who do the whippings to uneducated fools like you.

Everyone saw you get crushed jr you post and lost bad and you know it.

How about this post some evidence and you might not look like my bitch when youoyu see your self in the mirror.

Damn it is too easy owning fools like you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Commas mean nothing.

Evidence means everything.

You have no evidence and have been made into a total fool by all the evidence.

Fuck your commas POST SOME EVIDENCE


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Punctuation is important if you want people to see you something other than a joke.

Quick lesson, son......face the blackboard, pay attention. This is the perfect example of how a comma totally changes the meaning of a sentence......one tiny little comma. Imagine that?

Example #1 "Let's eat mom"
Example #2  "Let's eat, mom"

Example #1 Would conclude that cannibalism is afoot....
Example #2 Is simply an invite to dine with the matriarch of the family.


HUGE difference, no?

Now, back to your pathetic attempt to save face.......

"Evidence means everything"

Au Contraire, I would say that witnesses that were there that day are 1,000 times more credible than the ones that are tasked with molding said evidence to fit the desired outcome....and outcome that clears the murderers that created the panel to begin with.  If you don't get all of the truth than you have none of the truth and that is all there is to it.

So, "boy", go clutch your buttcheeks and come back when the pain subsides and try again?

(snicker)


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 21, 2018)

*TWO Autopsies and subsequent investigations made clear he was shot in the BACK of the head and neck.*

This one the Kennedy Family pushed,that concludes he was shot in the head and through the neck from BEHIND:

“The gunshot wound in the back

The Bethesda autopsy physicians attempted to probe the bullet hole in the base of Kennedy’s neck above the scapula, but were unsuccessful as it passed through neck strap muscle. They did not perform a full dissection or persist in tracking, as throughout the autopsy, they were unaware of the exit wound, at the front of the throat. Emergency room physicians had obscured it when they performed the tracheotomy.

At Bethesda, the autopsy report of the president, Warren Exhibit CE 387[9] described the back wound as being oval, 6 by 4 millimetres (0.24 in × 0.16 in), and located “above the upper border of the scapula” (shoulder blade) at a location 14 centimetres (5.5 in) from the tip of the right acromion process, and 14 centimetres (5.5 in) below the right mastoid process (the bony prominence behind the ear).

The concluding page of the Bethesda autopsy report,[9] states: “The other missile [the bullet to the back] entered the right superior posterior thorax above the scapula, and traversed the soft tissues of the supra-scapular and the supra-clavicular portions of the base of the right side of the neck.”
The report also reported contusion (bruise) of the apex (top tip) of the right lung in the region where it rises above the clavicle, and noted that although the apex of the right lung and the parietal pleural membrane over it had been bruised, they were not penetrated, indicating passage of a missile close to them, but above them.
The report noted that the thoracic cavity was not penetrated.

This missile produced contusions of the right apical parietal pleura and of the apical portion of the right upper lobe of the lung. The missile contused the strap muscles of the right side of the neck, damaged the trachea, and made its exit through the anterior surface of the neck.

The single bullet of the Warren Commission Report places a bullet wound at the sixth cervical vertebra (C6) of the vertebral column, which is consistent with 5.5 inches (14 cm) below the ear. The Warren Report itself does not conclude bullet entry at the sixth cervical vertebra, but this conclusion was made in a 1979 report on the Kennedy assassination by the HSCA, which noted a defect in the C6 vertebra in the Bethesda X-rays, which the Bethesda autopsy physicians had missed, and did not note. The X-rays were taken by Commander John H. Ebersole, Medical Corps, US Navy.

Even without this information, the original Bethesda autopsy report, included in the Warren Commission report, concluded that this bullet had passed entirely through the president’s neck, from a level over the top of the scapula and lung (and the parietal pleura over the top of the lung), and through the lower throat.”

and,

*HSCA analysis (1979)*

“The pathology panel concluded that President Kennedy was struck by only two bullets, each of which entered from the rear. The panel further concluded that the President was struck by “one bullet that entered in the upper right of the back and exited from the front of the throat, and one bullet that entered in the right rear of the head near the cowlick area and exited from the right side of the head, toward the front” saying that “this second bullet caused a massive wound to the President’s head upon exit.” The panel concluded that there was no medical evidence that the President was struck by a bullet entering the front of the head and the possibility that a bullet could have struck him, and yet left no evidence has been extremely remote.

Because this conclusion appeared to be inconsistent with the backward motion of the President’s head in the Zapruder film, the committee consulted a wound ballistics expert to determine what relationship, if any, exists between the direction from which a bullet strikes the head and subsequent head movement. The expert concluded that nerve damage from a bullet entering the President’s head could have caused his back muscles to tighten which, in turn, could have forced his head to move toward the rear. He demonstrated the phenomenon in a filmed experiment which involved the shooting of goats. Thus, the committee determined that the rearward movement of the President’s head would not be fundamentally inconsistent with a bullet striking from the rear.[16]”

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_F._Kennedy_autopsy

Then we have this report based on 3D imaging that strongly supports WC report of a single shooter and that the only supportable location of the shots were from the Building.

Tech puts JFK Conspiracy Theories to Rest.

By Eric Bland





updated 11/13/2008 6:24:27 PM ET

EXCERPT:
"A team of experts assembled by the Discovery Channel has recreated the assassination of John Fitzgerald Kennedy. Using modern blood spatter analysis, new artificial human body surrogates, and 3-D computer simulations, the team determined that the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository was the most likely origin of the shot that killed the 35th president of the United States.

The question we were trying to answer is, given the spatter evidence in a vehicle, and knowing an individual was sitting at a particular location, is there something we could use to determine where the shot originated?" said Steve Schliebe, a blood spatter and trace evidence specialist with the Los Angeles Sheriff's Department, who was part of the special investigation."


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Oswald acted alone

Show any examples where he received assistance


----------



## gipper (Dec 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Here is just one, but I fear your pea brain is incapable of comprehending. After all, anyone who believes Ruby stalking Parkland was totally innocent, can’t be too smart.

Oswald was the only Marine to defect to the USSR at the height of the Cold War, loudly proclaimed he had given up State secrets, then magically is allowed back home with his Commie wife without consequences. He is met at the airport by a CIA operative, who befriends him and gets him a job.

Compare that to Ed Snowden.

Weird. No?

PS. Funny thing is the Soviets knew he was a plant, and ignored him.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald acted alone
> 
> Show any examples where he received assistance




LMFAO!!!

That must explain why there is so much "classified" that has to be "redacted" so nobody can find out the truth that

1. Oswald was Jewish
2. Israel was behind the hit
3. the war of 67 would not have been possible without LBJ siphoning off those weapons meant for 'nam and giving them to ISRAEL


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Evidence is important


Your cowardice in posing as a grammar expert speaks volumes.

You can clearly read what I post and what i post proves you to be an ignorant fool.

You are full of shit and I have humiliated you.

Stop running fuck your commas and try to provide some evidence for your massively stupid assertions.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Defecting and returning is not proof of conspiracy.

He gave up no state secrets he never claimed to have given up state secrets and had no state secrets to share.

He was met by no one when he returned 

You make up details which are false.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald acted alone
> ...


Oswald was not Jewish

No evidence connects Israel to Oswald.

Oswald acted alone.
Unilike your crap those are facts supported by evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Post some evidence Dale.

Your assertions are comic book fiction and I have beaten you until you post evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You are the one who has been defeated Dale.
You have never posted any evidence and your claims are fiction. 

Post some goddamned evidence boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No one said Ruby was innocent 

He may well have tried to stalk Oswald.

But the fact is whether he was stalking Oswald or not is irrelevant because it does not prove a conspiracy.

Even if he were at parkland it does not prove a conspiracy.

Candy corn is a fool like YOU are who claims he was at the hospital and planted evidence.

The former does not prove or even suggest the latter.

Where is your evidence ?

You have NEVER presented any evidence 


Your assertions are crap and everyone knows it.

Post some evidence .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


STILL no evidence.

You watched a few fictional youtube videos and declare yourself an expert.

Your lack of evidence and even basic comprehension proves you lost the argument and got whipped.

And you know this is true you simply lack the maturity to admit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> *TWO Autopsies and subsequent investigations made clear he was shot in the BACK of the head and neck.*
> 
> This one the Kennedy Family pushed,that concludes he was shot in the head and through the neck from BEHIND:
> 
> ...



you DO realise dont you the HSCA invesitgation was as much a sham as the warren commission right? LOL they were set up because americans were finally waking up to the BS on the magic bullet theory and not buying it anymore so the government invented a new patsy the mob concluding a possibility of a second shooter,they invented the mob whos involvement was at a bare minimun,anything that pointed toward CIA involvement they ignored. 3 D simulations and nerve ending causing he head to go backwards? seriously. and wikepedia as a source? how much money do you langley residents get for the BS they pay you guys to come here and troll?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald acted alone
> ...



Your way back machine from 67 to 63 doesn’t work here
Neither does your antisemitism


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *TWO Autopsies and subsequent investigations made clear he was shot in the BACK of the head and neck.*
> ...



Your attempt to provide a working rebuttal died on the way to your keyboard. You are such a cute babbler...………………….., zzzzzzz.You are too lazy to read the reports and too lazy to ponder over the evidence. The "magic bullet" was long ago explained as was the movement of Kennedys head since the trajectory of the two bullets are well established along with blood spatter in the car.

One time I was deep into this stuff, owned several books that covered the topic including the Warren Commission and *noticed that virtually all of the collected FORENSIC evidence can only work when Oswald, the Gun and location, the Autopsy  are in the mix together*, nothing else begins to work. The mob, the FBI and other allege participants have not left any such evidence around to be assessed.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2018)

Amazing that after 55 years it is clear that Oswald acted alone


----------



## Sunsettommy (Dec 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Amazing that after 55 years it is clear that Oswald acted alone



It is amazing, that in all that time, 99% of the scoffers has NEVER read and seen ALL of the Autopsy PHOTOS which always shows the bullets came in from behind, ALWAYS!

All the stuff is in my older computer, the links that shows ALL of the photos, not just the cherrypicked photos scoffers always use, ignore the other photos that utterly destroys their lies.

That is why they post the way they do in this thread, they have no rational counter offer, thus spew out a lot of absurd baloney.

Here is one of the books I purchased and read through:

Case Closed: Lee Harvey Oswald and the Assassination of JFK By Gerald Posner


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that after 55 years it is clear that Oswald acted alone
> ...


Every counter theory fails upon close examination

There is no way Oswald had any help


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > *TWO Autopsies and subsequent investigations made clear he was shot in the BACK of the head and neck.*
> ...


You lost the argument years ago and have no evidence for any of your childish claims

That is why your only argument is emojis.

Ladexter's only argument is da jooooos.

Gipper's only argument is stomping his feet and screeching " unnnh unnnh ".

Dale can only lie and pull half remembered fiction from his ass.

All of you resort to total horseshit about plants and shills and bots which is absurdly stupid and simple proof you know you are beaten

The government lies is not an argument.

Oswald went to Russia and came back with his wife proves nothing.


The magic bullet is an invention of conspiracy theorists.

Get a life boy the world knows you are a stupid loser.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Found any evidence yet Dale?

Still my total bitch who got owned and crushed.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 21, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...




Unadulterated bullshit through and through. I am going to trust my eyes and then direct them to mere feet from the storm drain and then look at where Oswald allegedly fired the shots and if that was THE only bullshit lie told and or pushed by the Warren Commision? That in itself would prove Oswald never did it.

His head was nearly blown off of his shoulders by someone shooting and aiming up and at close range thus the "UP and to the left". What blithering morons like soup douche and wrongwinger want  people to ignore the minute size of the wounds caused by the "magic bullet" while the kill shot was akin to that of a double barrel , point blank wound compared to the small entrance wound in the neck and the entrance by another shot to the back. The dumb, numb fucks will have to gather together and huddle to explain as to how the magic bullet caused such small entry wounds that only someone experienced in forensics concerning gunshot wounds would recognize right away and why is that?

Because the kill shot was so violently shot at close range that part of the right hand side of Kennedy's skull was blown off....not the back of the skull, not the left side of his skull but a shot to the middle of the right hand side that was fired with such force that his head bounces to the left, recoils to the right where it AGAIN swings to the left like a bobblehead doll. You can CLEARLY see that the back of his head was intact and there isn't a snowball's chance in hell that Oswald fired a shot from behind and caused JFK's head to slam violently to the left.

Now, start spinning that Oswald had more than one magic bullet!

Now, you just entered the fray and you haven't introduced any information that I haven't already been made aware of....but wrongwinger and soupdouche have been bitchslapped more times than Ike smacked Tina.

I can't fix stupidity, I can fix ignorance, but what I can do is "punk" lil fuckwads that get their panties bunched up because they love them so federal "gubermint"...it's their god.

Me? This corporate entity that LAMELY attempts to parade around as a benevolent entity founded on the (snicker) " deeeeee- MOOOOCK-racy.."...this sacred and reverent lie they believe in with all their little, tender heart.

Me? I give them the double middle finger salute on a daily basis and I wouldn't stand for their stupid corporate banner or get all "weeepy eyed" when the national anthem is played anymore than I would a commercial jingle...treating either with such reverence is a laughable.


Let's do this again soon, shall we? Please forgive the delay if I don't respond in a timely manner. I have to deliver another bitchslapping to soupdouche . He is a bit of a masochist. At least wrongwinger has taken a more respectful and almost reverent tone with me. She is gonna let soupdouche take the asskicking tonight.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You have never kicked anyone's ass BOY.

You have been owned and see destroyed with every post and the world knows it especially you.

You are trying to argue against scientific evidence and all you can do now is cry cry cry


There was no magic bullet at all.

Oswald fired 3 normal shots.

You have no knowledge or experience with gun shot wounds and what they do except for your video games.

Oswald was the only shooter FACT.  The evidence proves this FACT. You have no evidence FACT.

You are uninformed and ignorant and a childish loser who cries when debunked.

You have no evidence you are lacking in common sense and you have been beaten


LARAM knows it ladexter know it and Gipper knows it and so do you.

Now run along


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...





soupdouche SEZ????? "Stop saying my beloved gubermint killed JFK boy you know that you lost my boy weapon was the Warren report boy should have known better than defy me when I had posted and aimed my Warren report boy at you boy do you herar me do you boy I have the best writing spelling punctuation skills boy do I wish I had a sandwich about right now wouldnt that be nice to have been bested by my superior ability boy are my spelling punctuation writing skills superior no you know that if you dare to question me boy howdy will I ever pitch a tantrum and hold my breath boy will you be sorry I bet so run along boy are my feet sore



Soupdouche >>>>>>

 

Use extreme caution when approaching him......he has a loaded diaper and not afraid to use it!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


When you act like an imature brat you get treated like one and that is how you act.

Now BOY where is you evidence.

Post some evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Still no evidence.

You lose again


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)

Oswald never acted alone....

never

unbelievable  that some here think he did....

oh well....sheep will be sheep..... sad


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Soupdouche SEZ???? "You have offended my dignity boy  thats imature so I must teach you a lesson boy where is your proof that my Warren report isn't gospel boy I will not put up with such blasfemy boy its a good thing that I am so generous boy as I give you won more chance to repent and safe your solel! Neal at the altar of the magik bullit and confess your sins boy would it be nice for you to help me not look like such a moron and boy could you ever save your sole two boot! If not boy will I ever have to cyber-smite you by bring upon you the gosts of Allen Dullse and his freinds like
Warren Burger and his brother Earl Warren and their lost long lost cousin 8 times removed the revered Liz Pochahantas Warren and just fore good measure Warren Christopher will rattle his change so badly that will knead an exercist to sprinkle holey water and recite chats in the hoop of removing them boy will you be sorry!!!!!!!

 chats witch will sit you back!!!! I will know longer warn you because the my mittens are off

 will be their, maybe even  and they will haunt you boy except Liz will have two dye first but she will join them later boy due you here me due you boy;


LMAO! You are an idiot, soupdouche...a joke and your lame schtick of clinging to what was nothing but a dog and pony show that was the Warren Commission where evidence was either manufactured or twisted to fit the lone assassin narrative while never bringing forth eyewitnesses that saw men with rifles in adjacent buildings with rifles and assumed that they were secret service agents. One particular in depth description of one of the shooters (Malcolm Walker) that wore distinct horn rim glasses and that he had a white piece of padding that the witness assumed was a hearing aid.  Wallace was LBJ's personal assassin that was used to get rid of possible problems like people that could be used against LBJ for the litany of crime and corruption LBJ was up to his neck in.

We have the testimony of a lady that had a missed bullet create a divot in her direct vicinity and according to her own account (as I paraphrase) "One agent told me that I was wrong and didn't see anything while another agent was furiously digging around for it until it was found and placed in a handkerchief"


Literally hundreds of things do not add up or pass the "sniff test" of anyone that has any modicum of critical thinking skills. You cling to a report written by people of VERY questionable character like Allen Dulles and those that were picked for it that went on to be promoted for white-washing what was a coup.

You want to meet me in the "Bull-Ring" forum where it is just you and I discussing this? I would wager that those that believe this was a deep state hit job will dwarf those that believe the Warren Report.
Basically put? You have reached a crossroad as it pertains to what little credibility you might have. The "Bull-Ring" puts the focus squarely on the participants.  Put up or STFU, soupdouche. I sincerely hope that you accept the challenge.

What say ye????


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No one said the Warren commission report was gospel but it was corext and it has evieenxe which you do not.

Much like your earlier posts you are pulling lies out of your ass.

When you claim that the WC manufactured evidence you need to cite the specific manufactured evidence and demonstrate how it was manufactured.

Your assertion is not enough and you lack credibility. Since you cannot cite it and have never even read the WC report you are lying.

If there were eyewitnesses who saw rifle men on adjacent buildings you could name them.

You can't because you are lying .

Explain what you mean by a divot being created by a bullet and who his witness was.

You are lying again.

The evidence and facts prove you are wrong. The reason everyone knows this is that you cannot produce any contrary evidence.

I am fine kicking your uneducated ass right here. Keep it up boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You already lost the argument little boy the bullring is for shallow little people like you who live through the eyes of others.

I do not go along with the crowd and believe what others do to save race which is how you make decisions. It is all about the evidence and I have proven you wrong time after time with EVIDENCE.

You have no evidence for ANY of your assertions I have asked you to put up or shut up and every time you have run away and bitched about being right,
Provide some evidence because you do not have credibility.Do not make challenges when you refuse to face up to the most basic of challenges.

Circular arguments are self defeating and that is the argument you just used. Circular arguments are not a tool of critical thinking which proves you clearly lack critical thinking skills.

You say allen dulles had questionable character, maybe he did maybe he die not but you cannot demonstrate that he did. The same is true for the other members of the commission. What you miss is that even if they had questionable character it does not prove a coup or white wash. So your argument is they had questionable character and were used to cover up a coup and since they were used to cover up a coup their character is questionable.

No one including you can show evidence of lies or fiction in the warren commission report. You cannot show evidence of a cover up or a coup.

You cannot name witnesses, yet you claim to know what they said, you are massively ignorant about what the warren commission said and you have never read the report. That shows lack of critical thinking skills.

I and others have cited evidence. It proves you wrong. 

Try again with some evidence. You man up and support your repeated assertions which is all you have.


----------



## gipper (Dec 22, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bull shit. 

Defecting, turning state secrets, and returning without consequences clearly proves he was a CIA asset. Then befriending CIA assets who get him jobs, further proves the conspiracy. 

Only dupes and propagandists like you would overlook this.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Defecting to another country does not prove he was a cia asset. Returning from that country does not prove he was a CIA asset.


Giving state secrets would not prove he was a cia assets even if it were true. It would only prove he is a traitor.

The problem is it is a manufactured lie you keep repeating without evidence. 

HE gave no state secrets. He had no state secrets to give.HE never claimed to have given state secrets and the Soviets learned no state secrets from him.

Oswald never had access to state secrets and was a virtual nobody. He learned nothing in the Marine corps which was not available in a public library.

Everytime you make the claim that he gave away state secrets it destroys your narrative because he did not and you cannot provide evidence that he did.

He befriended no cia assets who gave him a job. He was referred to the Texas School book depository for employment by Ruth Payne who was nothing more than a teacher. She was not a CIA asset.

You have no evidence much less any proof.

You have an oddity and that is all. Yes he emigrated to the USSR, yes he came back, yes he was a marine and probably the only Marine to do so.

Oddities prove nothing however much less the bizarre conclusion you are jumping to. He was a lifelong committed marxist by his own admission. Something you have repeated disputed but never provided evidence to refute.Because you cannot. Because he wads a marxist and there is no evidence to the contrary. He came back because he was disillusioned with the soviet union. Which is also normal even for a marxist which he was.

There were no consequences because it was LEGAL to emigrate to the. It was also legal to come back if they allowed it and they allowed it because they did not want the guy anyways.

There was no consequences because his traveling was not a crime and he gave away no secrets. 

You have no evidence at all much less any proof.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 22, 2018)

skye said:


> Oswald never acted alone....
> 
> never
> 
> ...



If he had help

Why is it he could only afford a $19.95 bolt action rifle?
Why not buy him a sniper rifle?

Why did he need to take the bus after the shooting?
Why not spring for a couple hundred dollars and buy him a car?

Why did Oswald have less than $200 to his name


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald never acted alone....
> ...


The argument seems to be the usual.

" everyone believes it so it must be true "

Same evidence people once used for claiming the earth is flat.

Ironically this means the poster is following the crowd and yet claims those who disagree with others are sheep.

Gipper, :Laram, Ladexter, DaleSmith and Candycorn have displayed the same short coming.

They have no evidence yet fervently believe what others tell them without evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


So you still have no evidence.

You are still only making assertions which are stupid, absurd and unsupported.

you are still losing the argument and demonstrating lack of critical thinking.

Post some evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


When will you post some evidence?

You have  not done so yet which is why all the evidence proves you wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Still no evidence I see and still lying about details.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...




the ONLY books YOU have ever read obviously are books like the warren commission that ENDORCE the magic bullet theory obviously 

talk about a lazy ass,that would be YOU.lol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You are twice wrong.

I have read most of the leading conspiracy theory books just a few of them are.

Best Evidence.
Crossfire and Crossfire II
Assassination science.
JFK and the unspeakable.
Plausible deniability.
On the trail of the assassins.
JFK and the CIA and the war in Vietnam.
Triangle of Death.

And that is just a partial list. They are all devoid of evidence and they all contradict each other. Much like your theories.

The second claim you are wrong about is the warren commission report endorsing the magic bullet theory; The warren commission makes no mention of this theory and contains no description of a magic bullet.

It is conspiracy theorists ( most likely Jim garrison ) who dreamed up this debunked theory and acolytes such as you who fall for it,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that after 55 years it is clear that Oswald acted alone
> ...



first you get desperate trying to brainwash everyone here by using the old tiresome COMPUTER reenactment the government always gets desperate at in using top brainwash people.i see you are doing what your boss has informed you to do.

NOW you use the lies of CIA plant gerald posner in your desperate attempts  to try and brainwash us?

how pathetic.this long time JFK researcher OWNED the sorry ass of that pathetic liar in his book case OPEN.


https://www.amazon.com/Case-Open-Unanswered-Assassination-Questions/dp/078670098X&tag=ff0d01-20

In analyzing Case Closed, he demonstrates that Gerald Posner has distorted evidence, suppressed evidence, omitted evidence, developed no new evidence, omitted sources, misappropriated the research of others and misled the reader into believing that he had sponsored new scientific computer enhancements.


posner disotored evidence and OMITTED many evidence as well you stupid fuck liar.you are as horrible at this as those other two stupid fucks CIA dupes supey doupy and WRONGwinger


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Oswald acted alone and emojis are not proof


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Posner was a attorney he was not a plant or connected to the CIA.

You are such a moron.

The evidence proves you wrong.

No one touched or even challenged posners work least of all you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Still no evidence from you dale.

You have yet to post any.

Just give it a try


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



This stupid fuck is as despeate and as sad as soupy dupey and wrongwinger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





THAT indeed is soupy  as his ass gets owned year after year.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Still crying over all the times you lost the argument.

I fear you will never grow up, too damn bad. Some people are eternally stuck in adolescence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

skye said:


> Oswald never acted alone....
> 
> never
> 
> ...



myself,gipper, dale and tom parks have proved these magic bullets theorists lie all the time year after year.decade after decade


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald never acted alone....
> ...



You people are so dumb you do not realize that you ARE the magic bullet theorists who fell for a fairy tale being the gullible dupes/


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



as he ALWAYS does in his pathetic sad life.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


As I always do maing you look like a fool and proving you a liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




ESPECIALLY since he believes in magic bullets.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It is conspiracy theorists like you who believe in the magic bullet theory.

That fact has been proven


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


As usual LARAM simply spouts some debunked crap then runs off after having declared victory. Despite the fact that she was proven a liar and proven wrong.

She will be back in a week to do the same thing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



that is the UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE CENTURY.lol

same as the NEW CIA shill of Langley has also.

THEY ARE G


Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




WRONGwinger and soupy dupey would never bow out and give up the opportunity to not have shit all over their face as they do year after year coming here on this discussion,cause if they did that,by bowing out,they would miss out on the big time checks their bosses at Langley pay them.

that is WHY they are willing to come back for ass beatings and take the lickings cause they dont want to miss out on those major big time checks they would if they did bow out.


CIA employees WRONGwinger and soupy dupey i have heard rumors they grew up in SF together and have been gay lovers for DECADES now have YOU heard that rumor by chance? how bout you gipper? tom parks?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still resorting to emojis rather than evidence.

Still claiming victory after being defeayed like Gipper, Dale smith ladexter and candycorn.

LARAM will never stop his whining and crying after being owned and proven a fool.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Still no evidence 

Anyone can dream up absurd claims, but they need evidence and you have none 

Until you post some you are as weak and sorry as Gipper and laram.

You have been massively crushed and totally defeated as everyone knows.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Still no evidence.

That's why you lost and got embarrassed.


----------



## gipper (Dec 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have been provided loads of evidence, yet cling to your childish mantra of still no evidence.  Are you slow?  Are you a person with special needs?  Not that there is anything wrong with that, but it would explain a lot.


----------



## gipper (Dec 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Still no evidence.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Evidence?

Show me evidence of Oswald receiving help
I have provided evidence that he didn’t


----------



## gipper (Dec 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You demand evidence yet you believe fiction.  LOL.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You are lying Gipper.

We have not been provided with any evidence of a conspiracy especially from you.

You pointed out an oddity which everyone knows. Oswald went to Russia and returned. This does nothing to prove a conspiracy. mixed this with fictional claims about giving away state secrets and meeting with CIA agents.

You have not provided evidence. You have only posted repeated assertions. The same is true for candy corn and Dale smith.

What I am saying is fact and anyone reading the thread can see it.

No one has posted evidence of a conspiracy least of all you.

This is why the conspiracy claims are from the gullible and weak minded. You believe what no evidence proves


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes that is true you have no evidence.

Where is your evidence he gave away state secrets


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You believe fiction with no evidence.

We have massive evidence proving Oswald was a.marxist who shot kennedy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You really have it backwards 

What you fiction is supported by evidence.

What you believe is not supported by evidence.

This is why you have never provided any evidence to support your claim

You call it fiction but you never bothered to check it.  You have never read the Warren commission report. You have no idea what it says. Yet you believe anything other people tell you about it. These things are easily checked but you will not we've try to check them. 

The magic bullet is a perfect example. Endless conspiracy nuts have claimed the government lied and described a bullet turning, pausing, reversing and changing direction in mid air.

The problem is people like laram believe this and it is a lie. The government said no such thing in the Warren commission report. He is the gullible fool believing a fairy tale.

You claim the report fiction yet you cannot cite one passge from it. You believe a fairy tale and are scared of examining it. 

Your entire argument is ideological. You hate the government and CIA blah blah blah. That is not an argument.

We all know the government can be corrupt and lie and cover up lies. But it also tells the truth sometimes. No one can lie all the time about everything.

Therefore to prove they lied you need evidence and you have never posted or provided any evidence of any kind that the Warren commission lied.

Provide some evidence.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> We have massive evidence proving Oswald was a




MOSSAD


There, corrected....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > We have massive evidence proving Oswald was a
> ...


There is no such evidence and he was never mossad.

You are making up a foolish lie


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Have YOU by chance heard this rumor as well going around about those two homosexual lovers?

CIA employees WRONGwinger and soupy dupey i have heard rumors they grew up in SF together and have been gay lovers for DECADES now. have YOU heard that rumor by chance? how bout you gipper? tom parks?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Still using emojis after getting your ass beat by facts and evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > We have massive evidence proving Oswald was a
> ...



dude would you get over your obsession over Israel.yes it was the mossad but it was a joint mossad/CIA operation same as 9/11


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


It is Oswald and he acted alone 

That has been proven by evience .

Neither you nor anyone else has ever shown evidence of CIA, mafia, or mossad involvment in the death of Kennedy or 911.

You got crushed and humiliated years ago and now ladexter is being crushed


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 23, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > We have massive evidence proving Oswald was a
> ...



It’s da JOOS!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You forgot the Soviets!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2018)

there is number one gay lover from SF himself^ wonder where his other half is?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there is number one gay lover from SF himself^ wonder where his other half is?


Still crying from losing the argument and looking dumb I see.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


And Dale still has no evidence 

Of course neither does anyone else.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there is number one gay lover from SF himself^ wonder where his other half is?



Soupdouche is like a cyber version cross breed of a bridge troll and the Crypt Keeper sans the charm. He views himself as the gatekeeper of the Warren Report and regardless of how many times he gets steamrolled, he dusts himself off and stands post yet again. Watching him "lurk" in anticipation of my next post has been hilarious! With each diss by posting the " I am laughing at you" emoticon, the more he seethes with anger. LOL!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there is number one gay lover from SF himself^ wonder where his other half is?
> ...


I've never been steam rolled least of all by you or the other conspiracy fools here.

How is it being a gate keeper to encourage people to read it.

You and your friends have consistently called it lies or fiction or white wash yet you never read it.

I have asked gipper for a specific quite from it at least 100 times and he cannot answer because he has no clue what it says. You are equally ignorant about the report.

As I have stated many times I have read many books on both sides of the issue. I've read many of the leading conspiracy books and then I read the WC and others supporting it.

This is what an intelligent person does. An intelligent person reads both sides and then compares them and considers then and judges them from an informed postion.

You are not intelligent. You will fully REFUSE to read anything from the other side and instead remain locked in your echo chamber where no dissent is allowed.

I am still waiting for you to cite some evidence.  You have never done so.

The Warren commission report is available to the public and I encourage you to read it but that is hopeless.

At the very least you should post some evidence so your posts will not be so easily debunked as they consistently have been.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Soupdouche SEZ????  "I have never been steam rolled ever I am just flat and skinny boy. I want people to read that Warren Report and lie these conspiracys too rest that my beloved gubermint would ever lie to me or us and your cruel misstrust of it is subversssive to our republik for witch it stands boy. Here me when I tale you that this report is above reproach just like the members of it where good patroits that was tasked with keeping the people from not distrusting their gubermint due you here me due you boy oh just let me tale you because I have been wanted to tale you off since you diss me here on my threads work boy and I have read many books on this subject for both angels and that magik bullit lab report told this free thinker all I needs to no boy all of that report shows that it was know good to call in people that say different about that day because they were confused oh how I thank heaven that agents of my repblik were their to tale them that they didn't see what they seen and that those that insist that the official story where eleminated for the good of this cuntry boy you provide no prove that tales me that this report was nothing but write boy and no one cares that you can punch wholes in it boy and why is that because the warren report doesnt have too

One other thing is that your knot as intligent as me your imature because you have not read that report all the way through and take in the spins and lies two weigh and consider and I will berate one and all with my carefuly thoughtfilled poasts admonnishing you for not you dissenting trader due you here me boy due you???"

Gotta say, Soupdouche, it's entertaining to do parodies of your lame posting style. The jokes just write themselves because you supply the material that makes it too easy.

How wrong are you on any and all contentions as it applies to me? I would give it a 20 on a scale of 10. I believed the lone gunman theory and if there was a conspiracy to take out JFK, it was because those that understood more than us serfs did so to protect us from a Manchurian type leader that wanted to sell us out to the USSR and turn us over to the ways of communism. At least that is the subtle message that the bought and paid for media told. JFK was painted as the backpocket boy of the mafia. He was painted as a commie sympathizer willing to sell us out because he was compromised.

Then, I started making connections when I started learning as to how this debt slavery system works and the financial powers behind it. I learned how these robber barons came to power and where their seed money came from to build monopolies. You can't school  me over a fucking thing much less the JFK public execution. I know, understand and comprehend more than your illiterate mind could even fathom. You can take your "majik bullits" and shove them up your ass, BOY. You are too stupid to see how badly you have been schooled. You are too gutless to take me on in a thread that would be based only on a "one on one" debate/discussion where posters could see which one makes a better case.

I suspect that your convictions and the holes in the joke of an investigation would be even MORE exposed to the point that your fragile ego would take another kick in the ass. This corporate entity that lamely disguises itself as a legitimate governmental body commits crimes against humanity that makes the JFK execution look rather tame. I know of what I speak, you have the (snicker) "Warren Report".....bully for you, Soupdouche. Your purse-swinging missed it's mark and smacked you in your own face...so, insummation, you are an ignorant little troll and I have enjoyed getting under your skin while shoving your defense of an investigation that already had decided  the outcome before a single witness ever came forward. Good times for me, Soupdouche...I love taking dumb fucks like yourself several notches  and watching you pitch a tantrum. You got "spanked".


Hope this  helps!!!


(snicker)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You lost the argument Dale.

That is simple fact and everyone knows it especially you.

You have no evidence and the evidence proves you wrong.

You lying about the investigation you have no idea what they did.

I did crush you one on one and you can do nothing more than cry about it.

Post some evidence or keep getting owned by me bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > there is number one gay lover from SF himself^ wonder where his other half is?
> ...



so very true.LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> there is number one gay lover from SF himself^ wonder where his other half is?


You know more about gay lovers than I


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2019)

This from the former Assistant Secretary of the US Treasury, is right on the mark. 

I wonder how many Americans know about Project Northwoods.  



*NO EXPERT OR INFORMED PERSON BELIEVES THE OBVIOUSLY FALSE STORY THAT OSWALD ASSASSINATED JFK!!!*

The likely result will be comparable to the US Congress’ belated investigation of the assassination of President John F. Kennedy. No expert or informed person believed the obviously false story that Lee Harvey Oswald assassinated President Kennedy. All evidence pointed to a plot by the Joint Chiefs, CIA, and Secret Service whose right-wing leaders had concluded that President Kennedy was too “soft on communism” to do what was necessary for the US to prevail in the contest with the Soviet Union. Expert and public disbelief of the official story was so great that in 1976, 13 years after Kennedy’s assassination, Congress investigated. The real culprits were, of course, not identified, but two important results were forthcoming. One was the conclusion by the Select Committee on Assassinations that President Kennedy was the victim of a conspiracy and not of a lone gunman. The other was the release of the top secret Project Northwoods, which revealed the Joint Chiefs’ plan presented to President Kennedy for the US government to kill US citizens and shoot down US airliners and place the blame on Castro in order to gain public acceptance for an invasion of Cuba.

The conclusion that a conspiracy, although unidentified, was involved in Kennedy’s assassination was the sop thrown to those who disputed the official lone gunman account. The revelation of Project Northwoods created awareness of a previously unknown US government plot that drew attention away from Kennedy’s assassination.

9/11: Finally the Truth Comes Out? - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> This from the former Assistant Secretary of the US Treasury, is right on the mark.
> 
> I wonder how many Americans know about Project Northwoods.
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with Oswald acting alone?

You think CIA did it.......show any assistance Oswald received from anyone

CIA was involved, there would have been a car waiting outside the TSD and Oswald would have never been seen again


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This from the former Assistant Secretary of the US Treasury, is right on the mark.
> ...




Holy shit.......you are so fucking dense and I am not saying that just because you believe in "magic bullets" . You can't even grasp the meaning of "patsy".


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You do know the magic bullet theory has been disproven for decades. It was a straight shot

In fact, anyone believing the shot was fired from anywhere but the sixth floor of the Texas Schoolbook Depository has to believe in Magic bullets

There is no way the wounds to JFK and Connaly could have been fired from anywhere else


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)

So how did Oswald shoot him in the face from behind again ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> This from the former Assistant Secretary of the US Treasury, is right on the mark.
> 
> I wonder how many Americans know about Project Northwoods.
> 
> ...


And yet you still have no evidence.

And isn't it funny how you and the other conspiracy fools are the uninformed ones.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> So how did Oswald shoot him in the face from behind again ?


face?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> So how did Oswald shoot him in the face from behind again ?


He was not shot in the face

The bullet entered his head from above and behind.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No you are wrong
It is you naively falling for the magic bullet theory


Patsy is just a word.
 There is no evidence he was a Patsy or that anyone else shot kennedy.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > So how did Oswald shoot him in the face from behind again ?
> ...


Oswald's bullet went through the back of his neck and according to the single bullet theorists made 7 more entry/exit wounds between two men.;


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Only six more and that is not magical or uncommon. They count seven wounds because they are referring to each exit and entry wound seperaretely.

It had no where else to go after exiting Kennedy's body and struck connally's back.

After exiting his chest it had to hit his wrist which was right in front of his chest 

After passing through all of that mass it simply stopped on his leg and was damaged on a manner consistent with such wounds. It was never pristine.


Nothing magical and bullets have often done similar things in battlefields all over the world


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...





Angelo said:


>




waste of time,this paid shill of Langley does this all the time when you challenge him to read books or watch videos that dont go along with the warren commission-

the nazi agent as i see,just came back to shit all over the floor again in defeat as always.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> [
> 
> 
> waste of time,this paid shill of Langley does this all the time when you challenge him to read books or watch videos that dont go along with the warren commission-


 Who's a paid shill from CIA ? And please provide some evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



soupnazI and so is his gaylover from san fran the OP WRONGwinger..you are new here OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)

Now that Poppy's gone, more truth will come out.
Trump knows--you could practically see it in his eyes at the state funeral.
But I personally believe every president since Johnson has had to sign an NDA.


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He’s stuck on Ruby stalking the halls of Parkland, because of his love for JFK. LMFAO. 

Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)

*Most people vaguely know about the Zapruder film, but it will soon become omnipresent as the 50th anniversary of the assassination of John F. Kennedy approaches. What is not well known, however, is that a single frame of it was kept largely secret from public view for 12 years after the assassination.*

snip

*Still, it was not until 1975 that Geraldo—yes, that Geraldo, Geraldo Rivera got hold of a copy of the uncut Zapruder film and played it for a national audience on his show, “Good Night America.” Which resulted in a kind of collective national gasp as millions of Americans simultaneously saw something that they had previously only read about.*



I can't post url links yet


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



OK...your turn

Show where a shot fired from any location other than the SBD could have made those wounds


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Now that Poppy's gone, more truth will come out.
> Trump knows--you could practically see it in his eyes at the state funeral.
> But I personally believe every president since Johnson has had to sign an NDA.


Any evidence of that other than a wild conspiracy theory?

If Oswald had help......why is there no evidence of anyone helping him?
He did not even have a car....he had to take the bus

What?  Did they help him with bus fare?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Assassins were all around the route on Elm Street. One of the few buildings that DIDN'T have a CIA/Mafia assassin was the school book depository.

AND if anyone can say with a straight face that JFK was hit in the back of the head when it's BLATANTLY obvious that the kill shot was to the right side of the head, at close range while firing upwards. 

Dumb fucks that believe a single bullet fired from the same gun zig-zagged to and fro going from one victim to another with small entry wounds but would have us believe that a bullet fired from where they claim was directly behind JFK hit the right side of his head and nearly took it off? GTFO already.

Some people just need to believe that their beloved corporate "gubermint" is pristine, without sin, without a blemish...helps them sleep better at night.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You Goofy


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You stooooopid.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2019)

No other location could have allowed a bullet to hit Connally in the right leg. 
Especially the Grassy Knoll


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Anyone who has ever proven him a fool which means everyone.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...





LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Yes he is new to your childishness.

Of course he asked for evidence and like gipper and the others you can provide none.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No one is stuck on it but you.

he may or not have been there but it is irrelevant


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Is this supposed to prove something?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You have no evidence of any other assassin but there is overwhelming evidence fired from the TSBD.

Kennedy was shot in the back of the head as the film and autopsy evidence and all other physical evidence proves.

It was physically impossible for anyone to have fired UPWARDS from his right front into the head without being seen on the zapruder film. Such a shot would have had to have come from the street and no one was there with a gun,


You believe the story of a bullet zig zagging. The Warren Commission made no such claim that it zig zagged. Bullets often do hit more than one person.

Also no one ever said he was shot at from DIRECTLY behind. The bullet was never pristine either it was always and still is damaged in a manner perfectly consistent with having hit to men.You cannot even argue effectively because you have no idea what the people proven you wrong are saying. 

In fact you are an uninformed clueless dunce about the entire issue.

Your only argument is that you hate the government which is not evidence or even an argument.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Most people vaguely know about the Zapruder film, but it will soon become omnipresent as the 50th anniversary of the assassination of John F. Kennedy approaches. What is not well known, however, is that a single frame of it was kept largely secret from public view for 12 years after the assassination.*
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


That is simply false there was never a frame kept secret or removed from it.

The myth of a frame being removed stems from a simple mishap where one frame was reversed and the error later corrected but your claim is false

There was nothing significant about what the ass clown geraldo showed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yet I prove you wrong every time.

You still have no evidence of any kind.'

you have never even tried to post evidence and can only repeat proven myth.

Where is your evidence ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yet I own your sorry little ass.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


NOBODY believes that the government is sinless and without corruption.

Your argument is weak and lame because you assume to be enlightened and know better than others about how bad the government is but you are not.

Saying the government is bad and corrupt does not prove your ludicrous claims about JFK. You need evidence and you absolutely refuse to pony up and cite any because you do not have any.

You dream up many lies but that would not be evidence of a specific crime is you were accused of one and the same logic applies.

Stop the bullshit and cough up some evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It clearly shows Kennedy being shot a second time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Nobody denies he was shot twice


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody denies he was shot twice


Well it's a 2 minute undoctored video that speaks for itself.
I drew my conclusion years ago - the JFK murder was a coup d 'etat against our nation, and even if it wasn't --this is what it amounted to.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody denies he was shot twice
> ...


How did it amount to a coup d’ etat?

LBJ was sworn in within hours and the nation continued on its way
Democracy worked


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


He WAS in fact shot twice once through the upper body and a second time in the head.

That was no revelation


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody denies he was shot twice
> ...


It was always known he was shot twice.

That film shows nothing which was not already known 

There is no evidence of a coup or conspiracy 

The evidence shows Oswald acted alone


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

If you're so knowledgeable about it all, can you explain why didn't Trump release all the files last year ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Despite a promise to release everything on April 26, 2018, the Trump administration is withholding certain material in the JFK Assassination archive for extra review.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> If you're so knowledgeable about it all, can you explain why Trump didn't release all the files last year ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> If you're so knowledgeable about it all, can you explain why didn't Trump release all the files last year ?


There can be many reasons why he would not so no I can't.

Which is also irrelevant and evidence of nothing specific.

Many files have recently been declassified and every time they are there is nothing found of any significance.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Despite a promise to release everything on April 26, 2018, the Trump administration is withholding certain material in the JFK Assassination archive for extra review.


Which is irrelevant 

And do you have a source for this promise?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Despite a promise to release everything on April 26, 2018, the Trump administration is withholding certain material in the JFK Assassination archive for extra review.
> ...


The site won't let me post links to articles yet, but just 'Google' -Trump administration is withholding certain material- and it's on the history link.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Despite a promise to release everything on April 26, 2018, the Trump administration is withholding certain material in the JFK Assassination archive for extra review.


Might be many reasons for not releasing information that is not relevant to the assassination


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Despite a promise to release everything on April 26, 2018, the Trump administration is withholding certain material in the JFK Assassination archive for extra review.
> ...


Personally I believe like many that it's because GHWB was still alive at the time. Of course there are some people even saying that McCain and Bush were both put to death after secret military tribunals. ( for different crimes) Interesting times. I don't go that far.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Wait til you get a load of this guy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You Goofy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


So in other words no such promise.

The government keeps secrets for many reasons 

It is never so much a president or administration keeping secrets but the entire government does so.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


People say all sorts of idiotic things.

The evidence is what counts


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


That is a little interesting but also meaningless 

Truth is not determined by consensus.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It means half the country doesn't buy the bullshit lies we've been fed for 56 years or else we wouldn't still be discussing it .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


If the entire nation or world agreed with you it would be nothing.

Agreement does not make something true. Evidence proves something true or false 

There are many examples of mass agreement with something which was simply untrue.


Which specific lies are you referring to?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

If you haven't been following along, why should someone else do your homework for you ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> If you haven't been following along, why should someone else do your homework for you ?



The subject is JFK. Your first videos discuss assassination plots against Castro which is OLD news. It also discusses a mafia connection which again is OLD news. 

None of this even SUGGESTS a plot to kill Kennedy. Not a shred of evidence is shown anywhere in this video about about a conspiracy.

You have no business claiming others did not do homework when you ignore the part in the video about SPECULATION.

Speculation is not evidence.

The second video is just as bad. It offers no evidence whatsoever. It claims facts which are not facts at all. A second hand rumor about as conversation in a jail cell is not a fact it is gossip. Even if it were true it is meaningless because in a nation as large as this someone somewhere is saying similar things about every president all the time.

The phone call to the bbc is meaningless as it is simply vague which means no evidence.

Yes it is true Hoover signed that memo but there were good reasons for Hoover to want to convince the public that Oswald killed Kennedy. The reason is that Oswald killed Kennedy but many people believed loopy conspiracy theories some of which could have led to war.

Finally since the question to helms was never finished or answered it proves..............nothing.

Once again the evidence overwhelmingly proves Oswald acted alone. Where is your evidence to the contrary.

It is you ignoring homework,


I asked for specific lies now name a lie from the government and show evidence proving it to be a lie.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Now you're getting it. Stick around and 
you'll learn a lot Huckleberry.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Now you're getting it. Stick around and
> you'll learn a lot Huckleberry.


I have gotten it from the beginning.

You believe something which is completely refuted and proven false by all the evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're getting it. Stick around and
> ...


I believe 3 Kennedy's were all assassinated by the CIA.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Yes we have established you believe this,.


Still waiting on evidence. Another video based on speculation is not evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jan 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


It is clear to all but the most ignorant, the kill shot didn’t come from the TBD.


----------



## gipper (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You are very likely correct.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Soupdouche guards this thread holding out the discredited Warren Report like some kind of crucifix...too funny. Soupy is a time wasting bridge troll that keeps getting ran over instead of collecting his "toll". LOL!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


The evidence proves it did come from the tsbd.

You have yet to provide evidence to the contrary


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Very unlikely since there is no evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, I ask for evidence.

The Warren commission report has not been discredited I have asked you and others like gipper for specific lies from the report and evidence that they are lies 

You both run away every time. You never read it and have no idea what it contains. Under those circumstances you cannot discredit it making you a liar when you claim it has been discredited.

Talking about me when you refuse to try and back up your claims is nothing more than a backhanded admission that I am right.


----------



## xband (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Where did the mystery bullet come from? Jack Ruby was tied up with the mob.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

xband said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


There was no mystery bullet. All the recovered bullets came from Oswald rifle.

Ruby was rumored to be tied up with the mob. In reality he probably was not and merely started the rumor himself to create the image of being a bad ass.


----------



## xband (Jan 8, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Ruby managed a strip club owned by the St. Louis mafia in Dallas. The mob also got RFK.

edit: I will never forget what I was watching on TV when JFK got assassinated when I was 13, TV Bingo when Walter Cronkite interrupted the program with tears in his eyes


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

xband said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


Wrong  he owned the club the mafia did not. Like all of his other previous business ventures it was teetering on the edge of bankrupcy. But he was then owner and manager not someone else. 

There is no evidence the mob killed rfk just as there is no evidence they killed JFK.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


No other place it could have come from

If there were two shooters, why did they only manage to get off three shots?
Why were there pauses between the shots to reflect a bolt action rifle?
Why were three casings found in the shooting nest?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

xband said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



Ruby did not kill JFK.  He did not plan to kill Oswald, it was a spontaneous act.


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Rumor has it Ruby’s ghost is still stalking the halls of Parkland, looking for his beloved JFK.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


Ruby died in Prison


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL. 

Do you know what a ghost is?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I have heard conspiracy theories about them


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> 
> It means careful plans are made by multiple parties to execute a plot. It is not some spontaneous act
> 
> ...



(shrugs) Which way did Kennedy's head jerk?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  Oswald was a left wing lunatic (the most dangerous kind) and he murdered the President for not being left wing enough.
> ...


/—-/ I read Nixon was in Dallas two days before JFK and was the original target. But Nixon left the city early. Lee Harvey Oswald’s little green book shows JFK wasn't the real target


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> ...


Oh yes

Trying to explain physics to conspiracy theorists is futile
Why does the cloud of blood appear in front of JFK?


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You don't get to answer a question with a question, WHICH way did his head go?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Your answer is you have no understanding of physics

Obviously, his head fell at freefall speeds indicating a controlled demo


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL, you're sinking son. Your position is that Oswald, who was up high and to the right of the vehicle took 1 shot that not only shoved JFK's head backwards AND took a sharp right turn and hit Connolly. Alrighty then.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Clint Hill, SS Agent.

*"While I was running, there was a second shot. I didn’t hear it – perhaps because I was so focused on catching up to the car, or because the sounds of the motorcycles on either side of me drowned out the sound.*

*"
thrust myself forward, reaching for the handhold, my eyes now focused on President and Mrs Kennedy. Her head was nearly touching his. And then came a third shot. I heard it and felt it. The impact was like the sound of something hard hitting something hollow—like the sound of a melon shattering onto cement. In the same instant, an eruption of blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the president’s head, showering over Mrs Kennedy, the car, and me.

Read more at: Jacqueline Kennedy’s bodyguard relives JFK assassination and hits out at inaccuracy in ‘Jackie’* 

So, we have Mr. Hill saying that he got onto the car (the trunk) another shot rings out FROM behind, up, and to the right yet the brain matter and blood spray the man on the *behind* the President.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



You guys can’t even get your conspiracy theories right.  
It is bad enough you twist physics but you have the wrong bullet hitting Connally


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ I was 12 when JFK was shot and have heard these theories since the day of his funeral.  We will never know to the entire story.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL, you run with that kid. You don't look good here. How did Hill get splattered with blood and brain matter while on the trunk?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

xband said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


Wrong thread


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A conspiracy means just that....a conspiracy
> ...


Slightly forward a couple of inches which is about how far it would move when struck by a bullet.

Then back and to the left due to reflex and or the jet effect


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


His position. Is solid it is yours falling apart.

The bullet which struck connally  was not the same bullet which struck Kennedy in the head 

Oswald fired 3 shots not one.

The second bullet passed through Kennedy's body and hit connally with no measurable change of direction. It was not found in pristine condition. It was damaged and deformed on a manner consistent with hitting bones and tissue.

The third hit Kennedy in the head.

None of that is a position, it is a conclusion based on evidence.

Your position that bodies always move away from the gun when hit by bullet.

This is learned from watching too much TV.

Bodies react unpredictably when shot especially on the head.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


He did not.

He had some smeared on the front of his clothes from laying on the trunk. He was never splattered with it.

The bio debris landed on the trunk because it flew up and forward of Kennedy but as it did so the limo drove under it.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mines not falling apart at all. Anybody with weapons experience knows Oswald couldn't have pulled that off. Take Clint Hills testimony and only people who refuse to know the truth can't see it. This doesn't even take into account the CIA backstory.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I posted his account, stop lying.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Wrong.

Your position is a contradiction disaster.

People with weapons experience know it was an easy shot for Oswald to make.

You clearly know nothing about rifles. Oswald was trained by the marines and was a competent shot.  The distanxe was very easy and close and the target was moving very slowly almost directly away from Oswald

All this equals a very easy shot for just about anyone.

There is no CIA backstory whatsoever only stories driven by pure speculation


Hills the testimony proves nothing to the contrary


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


I am correcting your lies boy 

You are the one lying and ignorant of this entire subject.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Head wounds typically cause splatter in many directions 

Sorry but you are out of touch and failing to prove your case.

Notice he also heard it from behind and above and to the right which is where Oswald was shooting from

You just defeated yourself.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I see you are  still upset over being proven a fool

Hey proven wrong and you take it personally


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ahhh yes, now the moving of the goal posts.
You were wrong.

*"In the same instant, an eruption of blood, brain matter, and bone fragments exploded from the president’s head, showering over Mrs Kennedy, the car, and me."*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Yes I was wrong I moved no goal posts either.

The fact yes head wounds from bullets splatter all over not just on one direction 

Also to you will fully ignore where he heard the shot come from which makes the splatter irrelevant in determining direction


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


After 55 years we basically do

Oswald acted alone and killed a president


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 24, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



Another dummy who gets his history from Oliver Stone's movie?   Sheesh.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle for $19.99
> 
> The Italian made rifle was not respected as a military weapon, but thousands were dumped on the market as cheap military surplus
> 
> ...


Probably but that assumes Oswald was up in window of the Texas Schoolbook Depository firing away at the president.
There is zero evidence of that and the "gaping hole" in the posterior portion of JFK's skull (as attested to in front of the Warren Commission  by all present ER doctors at Parkland hospital in Dallas) absolutely shows the Kool Aid you've been drinking has you foolishly falling for the Warren Commission lies that were debunked by the government itself with the House Select Committee on Assassination hearings and conclusions.
Why do the Warren Commission groupies never mention that their findings (the commission's) were made moot by the House Select Committee? Well, it just isn't convenient, is it.


The shot that blew JFK's brains out came from in front of the motorcade, not the rear as the dupes would have you believe.
It looks like you aren't smart enough to sort through all the smoke and mirrors.

Did you know, for instance, that the first police up in the "shooter's nest" on the sixth floor of the depository reported finding a 7.65 Mauser rifle there.....NOT a Manlicher-Carcano. Fact check: Was a Mauser found in the Texas School Book Depository? - JFK Facts
Two officers, Seymour Weitzman and Roger Craig, made note of the Mauser (Weitzman specifically referring to the
exact model Mauser in his notes) and despite some disinformation by the cover up machine ("misidentified" they claimed) officer Roger Craig never changed his testimony. Wake up you dumb bastard.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 24, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle for $19.99
> ...


Wrong 

We have massive evidence he was on the sixth floor shooting at Kennedy

The doctors did not testify as you claim and you were destroyed on another thread by others proving that 

Yes they merely misidentified the rifle 

Craig was not the first one there and was simply wrong.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> After 55 years we basically do
> 
> Oswald acted alone and killed a president


Spoken like a truly brain washed fool.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 24, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 55 years we basically do
> ...


Wrong

The brain washed ones are the fools clinging to conspiracy theory all of which have been debunked.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle for $19.99
> ...


Wrong...right from the start

There is evidence Oswald fired the shots
His gun, Oswald going back to retrieve the gun, his palm print on the gun, eyewitness testimony that saw him in the building, Oswald fleeing after the assassination, his wife showing investigators where the gun was kept and it was gone

Overwhelming


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 55 years we basically do
> ...


OK Fool

Provide me a shred of evidence that Oswald received any help


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 24, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LO


hunarcy said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


L, you have no idea how much you don't. You know why you don't know? You don't want to.
I did all my own research son, I always do. You should try it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 24, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


He is probably correct

Especially considering your ignorant statement about people with firearms experience which you are dead wrong about

Oswalds shots were easy for any trained marine to make 

Clint hills testimony does not conflict with the evidence that Oswald acted alone

You have not researched well


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Continue taking the easy route son, I'm fine with your ignorance. Don't feel bad, most people take the lazy route you have a lot of company.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 24, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...




I stated fact boy

You have done no research and that is what the lazy way is

Ignorance is bliss keep living that way


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In March 1963, Lee Harvey Oswald, using the alias "A. Hidell," purchased by mail order a *6.5×52mm* *Carcano Model 91/38* infantry rifle for $19.99
> ...



Wow Eric, you just aren't embarassed at all to post inaccurate and refuted claims.  That makes you the most pathetic poster on this board. By the way, if you were smart, you'd know that profanity is not an argument.

Fact check: Was a Mauser found in the Texas School Book Depository? - JFK Facts


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



LMAO!  Sure you did.  If you did, you'd know that the President was wearing a back brace that prevented his body from lurching forward, which caused the muscles in the neck to respond to the push forward by the bullet by pulling the neck.  Couple that with the explosive nature of the rupture of the skull propelled the head back, but the debris, brain matter and fluids all clearly move forward as was visible in the Zapruder film.  Go do more research.

And as relating to you calling "son", to quote Mohammed Ali, "The sun is in the sky, the fish are in the sea, you'd better say mister when you're talking to me!"   LMAO


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wrong as usual. No evidence Oswald was on the sixth floor, when the shooting started. He was MAGICALLY (WC groupies love magic) found on the second floor, SECONDS after the frontal kill shoot, casually drinking a soda.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Wrong as usual. No evidence Oswald was on the sixth floor, when the shooting started. He was MAGICALLY (WC groupies love magic) found on the second floor, SECONDS after the frontal kill shoot, casually drinking a soda.


Absolutely correct, as witnessed by a motorcycle cop and the building manager who identified him to the cop (Marion Baker, Roy Truly).

That old lying cross dresser J. Edgar Hoover was pushing the lone nut assassin narrative right from the start.
Read J. Edgar Hoover’s Memo on Oswald’s Death


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Seconds?
Who was timing him?

Two seconds?
Thirty seconds?
Sixty seconds?

Casually drinking a soda is a good alibi for someone who just shot a President


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



So, you believe that Marrion Baker (the first person to see Oswald after the shooting)  heard the shots, then drove the 60 to 80 feet to a point near a signal light on the northwest corner of Elm and Houston where he parked his motorcycle.  Then, he ran the 45 feet to the main entrance of the Book Depository, pushing through people and quickly scanning the area. Then, at the main entrance, Baker shouts for the stairs and was answered by building manager Roy Truly.   Truly hollered up twice for an elevator. and when an elevator failed to descend, Truly led Baker up the adjacent steps to the second floor where Baker saw Oswald.  All that happened in "seconds"?  You've been had, friend.  That took a several minutes to play out, as any reasonable person would admit.

Chapter 8, The Alibi:  Oswald's Actions after the Shots, "PRESUMED GUILTY", 1976


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah it’s well known that presidential assassins never flee the scene.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong as usual. No evidence Oswald was on the sixth floor, when the shooting started. He was MAGICALLY (WC groupies love magic) found on the second floor, SECONDS after the frontal kill shoot, casually drinking a soda.
> ...



"right from the start" (2 days after the assassination after being informed by Dallas police that there was one shooter...wow, what a conspiracy)  Eric, your ignorance is legendary.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Even the fictional WC Report states the cop confronted The Patsy in the lunchroom, seconds after the kill shot. 

Of course, you wouldn’t know this. Being dumb and all.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> OK Fool
> 
> Provide me a shred of evidence that Oswald received any help


Someone shot John F Kennedy in the head from in front of him. There's a shred for you. A really big shred. 
The gaping hole in the posterior (back ) of his skull is proof of that. 
Oswald can't even be placed on the sixth floor at the time of the killing. Stop being brainwashed.

And on top of it all _the Warren Commission was contradicted and debunked by the House Select Committee on Assassination. _Interesting how the Kool Aid drinkers never ever mention that. They probably have sealed that tidbit off in their own minds so their wall of denial doesn't have to account for that.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Isn't that exactly what Oswald did?  Took a moment to calm down so he could walk out of the building without drawing attention to himself and then left to go to the taxi stand, then boarded a bus...fled.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK Fool
> ...


Really dumb statists believe their lying government. Nothing will change them. Facts don’t matter.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK Fool
> ...



Except that there was no shot from the front in real life.  There was no "gaping hole" in the back of the President's skull.  None of it is true in real life.  Only in your fantasy.

And as for the HSCA, it's not taken seriously in the JFK assassination because of its reliance on flawed evidence.  Expert Discounts JFK 'Second Gunman' Theory


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 25, 2019)

Notice that everyone who AGREED with the OP is a hard core Leftist Communist wannabe.

It's no surprise Communists are going to lean their heads way back and eagerly swallow whatever puke the Establishment feeds them.

Pat Buchanan: How the establishment won't let the Right make policy and why rebellion may be the only choice


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> If Oswald was assisted by a conspiracy, why didn’t he have an escape plan?
> 
> That would be the first thing to be planned. The Russians, Cubans or the Mob did not want Oswald captured. He would talk.
> 
> ...



Think McFly....THINK!
What did he have to fear?  he had been told he would be "taken care of"....he just misunderstood what that meant.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Your own posts show Oswald fleeing the scene

If he were just an innocent employee of TSBD, why would he run?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If Oswald was assisted by a conspiracy, why didn’t he have an escape plan?
> ...



Taken care of?

He didn’t even have a car to escape in


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Taken care of?
> 
> He didn’t even have a car to escape in


His helper did. Leaving the Texas School Book Depository


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No. You believe he killed JFK, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, then down four flights of stairs, into the lunchroom, bought a soda, and did all this entirely unnoticed by the many people in the building...and all within seconds of the kill shot. 

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taken care of?
> ...



What helper?
ANY conspiracy would have provided him an escape method

About 12:40 PM Harvey Oswald, walking east on Elm St., boarded the bus in the middle of an intersection instead of at a regular bus stop. McWatters recalled, “I come to a complete stop and when I did, someone come up and beat on the door of the bus, and that is about even with Griffin St....He paid 23 cents for bus fare.” Oswald walked past Mary Bledsoe, his former landlady, and took the third chair back on the right. McWatters told the WC “he was wearing work clothes, and some type of jacket.”



Did the conspirators give him the 23 cents for bus fare?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


What is so hard about that?

What was to notice?  Attention of everyone in the building was on the parade. 

You keep saying seconds without saying how many seconds


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


80 yd shot
My wife coulda hit that moron with open sights.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Your own posts show Oswald fleeing the scene
> 
> If he were just an innocent employee of TSBD, why would he run?


Innocent employee of the TSBD? No.
Lee Oswald was ass deep in his involvement with government intelligence agencies who he worked for. Check out his assignment to Atsugi Naval Air Base in Japan, home of our U-2 program and you didn't get sent there without all sorts of clearances and back ground checks. Supposed troubled, pro Commie loners need not apply.
http://jfk.hood.edu/Collection/Weisberg Subject Index Files/B Disk/Brussell Mae/Item 25.pdf
And you don't get to "defect" to Russia and then just just come back home again with no repercussions unless you are connected to US Intelligence (albeit with CIA helpers like Ruth Paine, who helped him leave the TSBD, and George DeMorenshildt when he settled in Dallas).

So was Oswald part of the conspiracy? Of course. Every plot needs a fall guy. Was he an actual shooter? That has never been established. But of course you know nothing about any of this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


that rifle was the rifle of the italian army for 20 years. So it must have some redeeming value.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> 80 yd shot
> My wife coulda hit that moron with open sights.


Impressive! Could your wife bend a bullet like a boomerang so it passes JFK from behind, turns around mid flight and hits him in the temple and blows out a fist sized hole in back of his head?

That would be even more impressive.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No, I think most people from the building were outside on the sidewalk and that those inside were in the front of the building looking out the windows.  If you watch the Zapruder and Hughes films or look at pictures from the time, you'll see those people.  And, it wasn't "seconds", it was minutes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



It was the Illuminati.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



No, it was the gremlins in Eric's mind.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> What helper?
> ANY conspiracy would have provided him an escape method


The helper who picked him up in Nash station wagon and drove him away from Dealy Plaza.
But why quibble about minutiae when the House Select Committee already established another shooter in Dallas that day?

That means a conspiracy. That means Oswald was not the only shooter (if he was a shooter at all, which has never been established). That means a giant massive plot by the government that resulted not only in JFK's death but dozens of 
other of ancillary figures to the coup, like Dorothy Kilgallen, George DeMorenshildt, Jack Ruby, multiple witnesses, etc.
That means no "magic bullet". That means no cover ups phony autopsies covering the crime. Etc. etc. 

Why not deal with that first before you spew out the WC party line?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> No. You believe he killed JFK, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, then down four flights of stairs, into the lunchroom, bought a soda, and did all this entirely unnoticed by the many people in the building...and all within seconds of the kill shot.
> 
> Do you believe in magic?


Yes. The magical powers of denial that Warren Commission quislings possess.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> No. You believe he killed JFK, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, then down four flights of stairs, into the lunchroom, bought a soda, and did all this entirely unnoticed by the many people in the building...and all within seconds of the kill shot.
> 
> Do you believe in magic?


He believes in  fairy tales.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


Not a hard shot


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > No. You believe he killed JFK, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, then down four flights of stairs, into the lunchroom, bought a soda, and did all this entirely unnoticed by the many people in the building...and all within seconds of the kill shot.
> ...


Show me any assistance Oswald received

Conspiracy means someone helped


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Not a hard shot


Not for hired assassins.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


No. Read the WC. Many people were in the building watching the motorcade. Many were close to the stairway, yet their testimony was they heard no one running down the stairs.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Show me any assistance Oswald received
> 
> Conspiracy means someone helped


How about first dealing with post# 1761, in which I addressed this point the first time you made it, before you start
recycling your denial for another go around?

How about pointing out where the House Select Committee on Assassinations got things all wrong or made stuff up?

Stop running and start explaining.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


As I have told you a thousand times, Oswald never fired a shot that day. 

Do you know the definition of a patsy?  Apparently not. 

Please discontinue posting in this thread, until you study the event. I really hate ignorance being displayed for all to see. I am so embarrassed for you.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > No. You believe he killed JFK, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, then down four flights of stairs, into the lunchroom, bought a soda, and did all this entirely unnoticed by the many people in the building...and all within seconds of the kill shot.
> ...



I don't.  I base my posts on facts.  You are the one constantly making up stuff and repeatedly posting refuted assertions as if they are true.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You think there was only one stairwell in the building?  Many people were in the FRONT of the building, watching the motorcade.  They were close to the stairway in the FRONT of the building.  You're hanging your hat on a fantasy.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



You think "saying" something without proof is convincing?  I say you are another id that is used by the person behind the Eric ID.  Does that make it true?  You have to provide convincing proof that Oswald didn't fire a shot.  If you can't, you should be the one to discontinue posting..


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You will NEVER get that ignorant troll to understand that.  All he is going to do is repeat claims that have already been refuted as if they are true and use profanity to try to cover for the fact that he has NOTHING to contribute to this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




since you lone nut theorists have ALL had egg on your face in your desperate pathetic attempts to slander osald with false information and have never proved he DID,no YOU need to continue not only stop posting but stop TROLLING.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > No. You believe he killed JFK, hid the rifle, ran the length of the sixth floor, then down four flights of stairs, into the lunchroom, bought a soda, and did all this entirely unnoticed by the many people in the building...and all within seconds of the kill shot.
> ...


the understatement of the year the fact he belives in magic bullets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



the trolls are coming out in full force now.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The truth of conspiracy is so overwhelming, only the dumb and willfully blind can’t see it. Which one are you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Notice that everyone who AGREED with the OP is a hard core Leftist Communist wannabe.
> 
> It's no surprise Communists are going to lean their heads way back and eagerly swallow whatever puke the Establishment feeds them.
> 
> Pat Buchanan: How the establishment won't let the Right make policy and why rebellion may be the only choice



yep i am sure you also have noticed how they always LIE when they are backed up against the wall with facts they cant refute and NEVER watch videos or links you give them that debunk the warreen commission since they are paid trolls from Langley that have penetrated this site Its a pretty well known fact the OP here is a well known shill from Langley.He even ADMITS in his avatar,he is a paid shill.

never thought i would see the day a langley agent would ADMIT they are a paid shill did you/

these shills always go and whine to the mods when you make fun of them as well such crybabys same as children.I got a post of mine deleted JUST FOR MAKING FUN of them,how retarded they are. such whining crybabies cant take the ribbing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Why run at all?
It draws attention

Workers in the TSBD were either at the windows or out in the street in the seconds after the shooting


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The fantasy of conspiracy is overwhelming you, obviously.  You shouldn't read trash conspiracy theories without knowing the facts first, because it's so easy to make yourself look foolish if you don't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



you handed the kids ass to him on a platter indeed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Conspiracy means someone helped Oswald. Where is the help?

He used a $19.95 bolt action rifle
He paid 23 cents on bus fare to escape
He had $180 dollars to his name. Didn’t own a car, rented a room in Dallas


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


>




ever notice how this paid shill OP ALWAYS posts smileys when he KNOWS he is licked.backed up against the wall and cornered getting his ass handed to him on a platter since he knows he is defeated and getting owned? as you just owned his sorry ass?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> since you lone nut theorists have ALL had egg on your face in your desperate pathetic attempts to slander osald with false information and have never proved he DID,no YOU need to continue not only stop posting but stop TROLLING.


Being stupid and dead wrong is one thing. That's on the Warren Commission butt boys.
But some who are trolling (and I have put three of these idiots on the ignore list just on this issue alone) like they are the ones with all the facts on their side pushing the limits of tolerance.

The fools who are dead wrong and have an attitude about it, like I am the stupid one? I have no patience for that sort of ignorance.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> He used a $19.95 bolt action rifle
> He paid 23 cents on bus fare to escape
> He had $180 dollars to his name. Didn’t own a car, rented a room in Dallas


Look, you know nothing about this issue and won't even address the issue of the House Select Committee on Assassination even though I've pointed it out several times to you.

So you are being a coward about this and if you only know what the Warren Commission tells you to know then you can't possibly know about Oswald's links to the Intelligence community and the assistance he got from those contacts (like how CIA connected Ruth Paine got Oswald his job at the TSBD  What role did Ruth Paine play in JFK's assassination? - JFK Facts ).

So you know so little, as already pointed out, you have no possible idea how little you know.
There is an ocean of information about Oswald and the coup he got recruited into
and you are not even dipping your toes in the water.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

The


hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


 truth is hard to see...for the deaf, dumb, and ignorant. 

Usually statists have all three mental ailments.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > since you lone nut theorists have ALL had egg on your face in your desperate pathetic attempts to slander osald with false information and have never proved he DID,no YOU need to continue not only stop posting but stop TROLLING.
> ...



You are, in fact, stupid.  You repeat lies that have been proven to be lies and have no shame at all.  Honestly, I have nothing but pity for you.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> The
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> ...



Truth is easy to see.  If you are having trouble seeing it, it's because you have allowed yourself to be blinded by lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He used a $19.95 bolt action rifle
> ...


OK...simple enough

You claim conspiracy...show me

Show ANY evidence of Oswald receiving help. I have pointed out obvious evidence that Oswald was acting alone

You claim conspiracy, burden of proof is on you
Please note....flooding the page with emojis does not constitute proof


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > 80 yd shot
> ...


Fact: the bullet followed a straight line path up to the 2nd story window
quite reading garbage


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not a hard shot
> ...


LOL
what was LHO shooting card. Something like 50/50 or 49/50


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Wrong.

Tons of evidence places him on the sixth floor during the shooting 

To include witnesses and his rifle and shell casings with his prints.

He was encounterd on the second floor within plenty of seconds for him to have walked down and bought a soda after the shooting.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes they reported he had enough time to descend to the second floor after the shooting and they were correct 

You have yet to cite any specific fiction with evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not evidence and not an argument


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK Fool
> ...


That is not evidence he received help

Massive amounts of evidence places him at the scene on the sixth floor shooting at Kennedy

The head wound is not proof of what you claim

The hsca was debunked not the wc


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Fact yes he did and no one saw him because they were all looking outside which is logical

He had plenty of time to walk down.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Fact: the bullet followed a straight line path up to the 2nd story window
> quite reading garbage


Fact: You are some sort of a retard or denial queen if you think an exit wound in back of JFK's skull came from the sixth floor window at the TSBD. You have zero credibility. For your own sake, go away.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: the bullet followed a straight line path up to the 2nd story window
> ...



NO ONE who has looked at all the evidence thinks there was an exit wound in the back of JFK's skull, trollboy.  The picture of what the back of the head looked like when the torn scalp was held in place shows a bullet wound, not an exit wound.  No doctor who examined Kennedy said there was an exit wound on the back of his head.  I know you've put me on ignore because you can't refute what I posted, but I point this out for the benefit of anyone who reads this thread and might be new to the subject.  I'd hate for them to take you seriously.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Fact: the bullet followed a straight line path up to the 2nd story window
> ...


I read Posners book Cased Closed twice
Come back when you have something intelligent to say
The fact you had to hurl insults showed the weakness of your stand


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> OK...simple enough
> 
> You claim conspiracy...show me
> 
> ...


Does the second shooter that the House Select Committee on Assassination admitted to count as help?
Does the Mauser 7.56 found in the shooter's nest that officers Roger Craig and Seymour Weitzman discovered and identified count as help? It sure wasn't Oswald's rifle.
Does the Rambler station wagon that Oswald was identified as leaving the TSBD in after the shooting count as help?

The House Select Committee on Assassination already made your point moot years ago and I've pointed it out to you several times and asked pointedly for comment yet you've acted like a coward and won't even address the issue.

The burden is actually on you, little boy. Time to pull up your big boy pants and address my posts.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 25, 2019)

The worst mistake Kennedy made was poking his nose around the Israeli nuclear program site back then.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> I read Posners book Cased Closed twice
> Come back when you have something intelligent to say
> The fact you had to hurl insults showed the weakness of your stand


Wow! Posner! You read some lying plagarists' book twice? That makes you twice as dumb as you would otherwise be, and that's saying a lot!

Assassination By Omission: Another Look At Serial Plagiarist Gerald Posner - By Mike Golden - The eXiled
There are a lot of words in my link so I don't expect you to understand them very much, or even try to read them.

Suffice it to say the discredited Gerald Posner is an apologist and liar fronting for the long running cover up
Lots of people have noticed. What's wrong with you?
"the details are in 'murder at dealey plaza' by james fetzer...
posner got caught using data from an organization that studies 'system failures' (in this case, the murder of jfk) and redressing it to support his contention the oswald was lone gunman....
he's a thief and a liar."


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK...simple enough
> ...



Poor Eric the troll is touting the conclusion of the HSCA that there was a second shooter which was based on "audio evidence" that was found to be faulty after the report was issued.  An example:   https://www.thekennedyhalfcentury.com/pdf/Kennedy-Half-Century-Audio-Research.pdf

The identification of Oswald's rifle as a Mauser wasn't correct.  Fact check: Was a Mauser found in the Texas School Book Depository? - JFK Facts

The "Rambler station wagon" story was told by ONE person (Roger Craig) and was not convincing.  https://www.baylor.edu/content/services/document.php/77431.pd

Just conspiracy theory nonsense from Eric the troll.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I read Posners book Cased Closed twice
> ...



So Eric the troll thinks a former Russian "net magazine" is a "credible source"?  Tells you all you need to know about Eric the Troll.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK...simple enough
> ...


The House Select Comitee jumped on some dubious evidence and was mocked for it

Your own link said the gun was misidentified as a Mauser by someone who had no idea what an Italian Carcano looked like

My parents had a Rambler station wagon......it looked nothing like a bus


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




How do you think all those workers in the upper floors watching the coup d'etat take place, got outside?  Dummy!  They had to take the stairs, since strangely the elevator SUPPOSEDLY wasn’t working. Yet, none of them recall hearing anyone running down nor did they see The Patsy. 

Weird no?

Could it be Oswald had magical abilities?


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



LMAO!  You think they were going down the stairs AFTER the motorcade had passed? They were ALREADY outside before the motorcade got there, therefore they were outside or in the front of the building before the shots were fired.  Oswald needed no magical abilities, but you need some reasoning skills.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The House Select Comitee jumped on some dubious evidence and was mocked for it


_Oh, mocked for their conclusions_....
Unlike the exemplary record of the Warren Commission, you mean? (cough, magic bullet, Kennedy's missing brain, etc... )


rightwinger said:


> Your own link said the gun was misidentified as a Mauser by someone who had no idea what an Italian Carcano looked like


It said no such thing. Stop lying. Officer Roger Craig and Seymour Weitzman (who was a former sports shop owner and expert when it came to identifying firearms) both positively identified the Mauser 7.56 and to help them out it was noted the rifle model was stamped right on the gun barrel itself: _Mauser 7.56._
The Warren Commission apparatus said the Manlicher-Carcano rifle had initially been misidentified. Craig and Weitzman didn't say that. Lie harder.


rightwinger said:


> My parents had a Rambler station wagon......it looked nothing like a bus


Ha ha...no one said it did. Now tell me again why you don't want to accept the conclusions of the House Select Committee but you swear by the Warren Commission with their magic bullet bullshit and all that other nonsense?

Oh, yes...that's right. Because it helps you believe in your fairy tale story told by J. Edgar Hoover, the Dulles brothers, LBJ, Arlen Specter and all the other slimy fucking liars!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You are the one talking about “seconds”

Why would anyone watching from the windows or watching from street level leave while the commotion was going on ?

Oswald was the only one with a motivation to leave in the seconds after the shooting


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The House Select Comitee jumped on some dubious evidence and was mocked for it
> ...


After 55 years, the Warren Commission findings are spot on
Oswald acted alone 

No viable conspiracy theory has disproven it


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The House Select Comitee jumped on some dubious evidence and was mocked for it
> ...



Poor Eric the Troll.  Unable to let go of the flawed HSCA report even after being shown it was flawed.  Then, trying to shore up his argument by demonstrating he doesn't understand that the "magic bullet" is a construct of the Conspiracy theory crowd and only "works" if the positions of the President and Governor are misrepresented. 

https://jamesklambertblog.files.wordpress.com/2016/08/jkl002-there-is-no-magic-bullet.pdf

Using Modern Ballistics to Crack 'Cold Case JFK'

As far as Kennedy's "missing brain", it has been alleged that RFK took it to prevent disclosures about the medications JFK was taking at the time of his death.  As far as I know, that's not been proven, but it's just as valid as the idea it was "stolen" to be part of a cover up.

John F Kennedy's 'missing brain' may have been taken by younger brother, claims new book

As far as the mis-identification of the rifle, Gary Mack of the Sixth Floor Museum explained the situation as:

“The rifle was misidentified by Sheriff’s deputies as a Mauser while it was still on the floor partly hidden by boxes. One of the two reporters on the floor at the time – Tom Alyea/WFAA-TV and Kent Biffle/Dallas Morning News – and one of them got word out to the newsroom and that’s how the Mauser name first appeared.

“Later, once [another Dallas Police Lieutenant J.C.] Day and then [Dallas Police Captain Will] Fritz got a close look at it, they weren’t sure what it was due to the vague markings which did, however, include the phrase “Made in Italy.: That’s when “Italian weapon” started appearing on the wires.

“After Fritz took it back to the crime lab for further examination, he still wasn’t sure what it was. He was asked to take it to Fritz’ office so, to prevent reporters outside his office from touching it, he held it over his head. Many news people got pictures of that moment including a KRLD-TV camera man. The original video tape is in The Sixth Floor Museum’s collection and the wall clock behind him shows 6:18 as Day told reporters what he knew about the weapon: _6.5mm, made in Italy, 1940_. That’s all he said.

“So there were hours of vague information. The important thing to remember is that none of the sheriff’s deputies saw the rifle again and they were not privy to what the Dallas Police were doing. It’s no surprise to me that Weitzman the next day reported it was a Mauser since that is all that he knew, for that is what they thought when he was there."

Fact check: Was a Mauser found in the Texas School Book Depository? - JFK Facts

Craig and Weitzman were mistaken.  It happens.  Nothing nefarious.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> After 55 years, the Warren Commission findings are spot on
> Oswald acted alone


Hilarious! You can't remotely prove that. There is a virtual library of scholarly works demonstrating just the opposite.



> No viable conspiracy theory has disproven it


_Bullshit!_ I have right here is this very thread not too many posts back. You can't possibly explain away the "gaping wound" in the posterior portion of Kennedy's skull and you can't possibly claim twelve qualified physicians who all attested to the wound are lying or wrong or just playing a prank. 

You are a fucking liar! You are stating a lie and you know it. A shameless, amoral no credibility liar!
It isn't name calling. It's a fact!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 55 years, the Warren Commission findings are spot on
> ...


There are?

So tell us who killed JFK and provide your evidence to support it

I will wait.......


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

The body of the president was removed forcibly by federal agents under protest by the Texas state coroner before an official autopsy could be preformed. Now why do you suppose that happened?

You got to be real fucking stupid or a real dishonest a-hole not to see what that meant. With the body of the president in their possession a patch job was done on JFK's wounds before getting to Bethesda and a show autopsy was substituted for the real thing. 

All medical personnel at Parkland who saw the president were aghast and disbelieving at what that fake autopsy showed.
It was a nakedly blatant con job. It's how you stage a coup. And some idiots are too invested in a lie to state the truth.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The body of the president was removed forcibly by federal agents under protest by the Texas state coroner before an official autopsy could be preformed. Now why do you suppose that happened?
> 
> You got to be real fucking stupid or a real dishonest a-hole not to see what that meant. With the body of the president in their possession a patch job was done on JFK's wounds before getting to Bethesda and a show autopsy was substituted for the real thing.
> 
> ...


You didn’t answer

Who killed JFK if it wasn’t Oswald


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> There are?
> 
> So tell us who killed JFK and provide your evidence to support it
> 
> I will wait.......


I can no more tell who killed the president than you can. So stop the game playing. I can only tell you the official Warren Commission narrative is a lie and absolute fiction designed to dupe weak minded morons and intellectually lazy fools.

I can't tell you what would make an adult human being swallow the Warren Commission bullshit. It's certainly not the truth.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> You didn’t answer
> 
> Who killed JFK if it wasn’t Oswald


LOL...you are in no position to demand anything. Grow up.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Amazing facts about the JFK Assasination ...............Amazing Facts About the JFK Assassination


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There are?
> ...


I provided rationale on why it is obvious Oswald acted alone. You have failed to refute it

After 55 years not a single credible theory disputing the Warren Commision conclusion 

Case closed


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Nothing amazing


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I provided rationale on why it is obvious Oswald acted alone. You have failed to refute it


Not even remotely. You've only declared Lee Oswald to be a lone killer as per the Warren Commission con job.
You haven't a clue as to if Oswald really did what the WC liars say he did or not. Piss off!

And saying I've "failed to refute" your puked out nonsense is the biggest lie of all.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK...simple enough
> ...


The house select committee on assassinations concluded a probable conspiracy but that was based exclusively on acoustic evidence which has been proven false

The officers who found the rifle merely misidentified it and admitted as much with the exception of craig who was simply wrong

No one saw Oswald get into a station wagon


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I provided rationale on why it is obvious Oswald acted alone. You have failed to refute it
> ...





Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I provided rationale on why it is obvious Oswald acted alone. You have failed to refute it
> ...


The Warren Commission is unchallenged and correct you have never even bothered to read it


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing amazing


Nothing amazing about your cowardice and unwillingness to address facts. The fact that you just dismiss something you cannot counter with a two word dismissal demonstrates what a liar and fraud you are.
You don't even try. You are just a pathetic quisling helping to perpetuate a fifty year lie.
You clowns never disprove facts presented to you. You merely denounce them. Fucking disgraceful! The piece is full of amazingly fresh insights, yet how could you know that?
You never gave it a chance.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing amazing
> ...


You did not post facts to address you posted conspiracy theory crap and now your butthurt


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After 55 years, the Warren Commission findings are spot on
> ...



Oh no, Eric the Troll is about to throw another temper tantrum because you won't accept his claims and just keep refuting him.  You'll be on ignore soon.  LMAO!


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing amazing
> ...



Isn't it amusing to watch Eric the Troll, whose posts have rarely included an actual fact, try to substitute his lies and profanity for an argument;  and then complaining about people not addressing his "facts"?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

Lee Harvey Oswald Not Guilty | Oswald in the doorway | Oswald Innocence Campaign


https://www.history.com/news/why-the-public-stopped-believing-the-government-about-jfks-murder


Lyndon Baines Johnson was a man of great ambition and enormous greed, both of which, in 1963, would threaten to destroy him. In the end, President Johnson would use power from his personal connections in Texas and from the underworld and from the government to escape an untimely end in politics and to seize even greater power. President Johnson, the thirty-sixth president of the United States, was the driving force behind a conspiracy to murder President John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1963.

In _The Man Who Killed Kennedy_, you will find out how and why he did it.

Political consultant, strategist, and Libertarian Roger Stone has gathered documents and used his firsthand knowledge to construct the ultimate tome to prove that LBJ was not only involved in JFK’s assassination, but was in fact the mastermind.

With 2013 being the fiftieth anniversary of JFK’s assassination, this is the perfect time for _The Man Who Killed Kennedy_ to be available to readers. The research and information in this book is unprecedented, and as Roger Stone lived through it, he’s the perfect person to bring it to everyone’s attention.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald Not Guilty | Oswald in the doorway | Oswald Innocence Campaign
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/why-the-public-stopped-believing-the-government-about-jfks-murder


LOL it wasnt Oswald in the doorway

TThat myth was debunked long ago.

The reason that much of the public stopped believing the government is nothing more than the fact that the conspiracy fools have better pr.

But they have no evidence.

The Warren Commission report is supported by massive evidence and has never been challenged. Unfortunately it is also a government document which means it is written by boring unimaginative people. It is a dry read, although precise and highly accurate it is dull. Therefore  few people read it. In fact none of the conspiracy theory cult members here have bothered to read it although they claim it is fiction or has been discredited. None of them can cite a passage from it however.

On the other hand the conspiracy crowd has better writers and slick movie makers who create fictional films and ludicrous conspiracy tales in books and the public eats it up.

If you stop being enchanted by Oliver Stones fictional crap and think a little you will see the conspiracy theories all contradict each other and ignore evidence. And iff you can sit through the Warren Commission report you will see why we know Oswald acted alone


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald Not Guilty | Oswald in the doorway | Oswald Innocence Campaign
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/why-the-public-stopped-believing-the-government-about-jfks-murder
> ...


Roger Stone?

The guy who was arrested today?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I provided rationale on why it is obvious Oswald acted alone. You have failed to refute it
> ...


Overwhelming evidence Oswald did it

He tried Assassination before
His gun
Fingerprints on gun and shells
He worked there
He fled after the shooting
He killed Tippet for no reason 

Zero evidence of anyone else


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald Not Guilty | Oswald in the doorway | Oswald Innocence Campaign
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/why-the-public-stopped-believing-the-government-about-jfks-murder
> ...



The person in the picture was Billy Lovelady, not Lee Harvey Oswald.

Testimony Of Billy Nolan Lovelady

Even Eric the Troll's beloved HSCA concluded it was Lovelady.

Billy Nolan Lovelady


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lee Harvey Oswald Not Guilty | Oswald in the doorway | Oswald Innocence Campaign
> 
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/why-the-public-stopped-believing-the-government-about-jfks-murder
> ...




Except he has nothing but speculation and supposition

He has no evidence


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wrong. Many people were in the upper floors overlooking the motorcade, thanks to the secret service not locking down the buildings. Made for a perfect ambush, which is but one proof of conspiracy among hundreds. 

Amazing fact often overlooked by dumb statists like you: Oswald was the ONLY US Marine to ever defect to the USSR and return (without any consequences...strange no?), yet he was not apprehended prior to JFK’s visit. Amazingly, the only Marine to ever defect and return just happens to work at a building above the route, is well known to authorities, but is not picked up. 

MAGICAL!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Harvey Oswald Not Guilty | Oswald in the doorway | Oswald Innocence Campaign
> ...


That factual information has been available for years and is EASILY googled'

It is always amazing how few people bother to fact check conspiracy nuts.

If people did real research they would read a conspiracy theory book and every time it makes mention of the Warren Commission report simply pick the report up and CHECK

99% of the time you will find that the conspiracy theorist is lying


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That is not proof of a conspiracy

The Secret Service does not and did not lock down windows as you describe as it is IMPOSSIBLE

In order to keep windows closed you would need tens of thousands of agents scattered about watching each and every window.

And up until the shooting of Kennedy he was a nobody and no reason to suspect him a threat


----------



## Votto (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Why after all these years are Left wingers trying to vindicate the US government of something that is apparently an open and shut case?

Seems kind of weird.

All I can say is, if you ever find yourself President, DON"T write Executive Order 1110 to do away with the Fed.

Just say'in.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You’re not informed. STOP!!!


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Exactly....and regarding Oswald's actions after the Killing.....appears to be that of a person who realizes he has been set up.

Oswald was very intelligent...if he were the shooter he would have set up an escape plan.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Here, show them to us.  THE KENNEDY GALLERY  I do see a figure on the Sixth floor where the sniper's nest was.  Where are the rest of the "Many people"?  (Hint:  look at the sidewalks.)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



Nothing to vindicate

Oswald acted alone and that is the end

Executive order 1110 had nothing to do with " doing away with the " fed


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



That post only makes sense if you are talking to yourself.


----------



## Votto (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So why then was this thread started?

Very strange.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Oswald was not very intelligent in fact he was something of a stupid man

He never graduated from high school and in fact barely made it into the 9th grade before dropping out

He never held a decent job and struggled to support a growing family on minimum wage

And of course he was a communist which makes him the dumbest of all humans

Sure he had a mild spark of intelligence in that he taught himself barely passable russian but thats about it

You are simply wrong. He was not set up and his actions actually reflect very clearly and logically the actions of one who made a last minute plan to commit murder and is torn between knowing he is doomed but also holding a desperate hope of trying to get away


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Doesn’t answer the question

Why would anyone other than the shooter leave the windows


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Votto said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Because it is a controversy and fun to debunk conspiracy theorists


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He is more than you

Provide some evidence'


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Lee Oswald was a highly intelligent (and linguistically gifted) individual, an idealist with a serious interest in world affairs, and with a serious interest in sociology, an auto-didact who, by the summer of 1963, was reading at the rate of approximately 150 books a year.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



He was NOT an autodidactic

He was NOT highly intelligent

Having an interest in ideology and world affairs is not a sign of intelligence

As pointed out he was a communist which is by definition stupid. He was a 9th grade drop out and a loser who could never make a decent living'


250 books a year is meaningless in the sixties when not everyone could afford a TV ( oswald could not ) and there was no internet

It is especially easy when the chosen books are cheap pulp spy novels and pamphlets about marx which is what he read.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.


No it has never been proven girls that Ruby was a mob man it is only rumored

Experts in the FBI who spent years putting away the mob know he was not connected. He was not the sort of fool the mob recruits or uses

The rumors that he was mob connected all lead back to him as in he started the rumors himself to make himself look like a bigger person than he was

Even if he had some sort of mob connection it is not proof of a conspiracy as criminals connected to the mob can still act ion their own


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Which book are you pulling this from?

I have read it all before in nearly the exact same words.

I'm thinking Jim Marrs but it might be one of the other conspiracy loons


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oswald wasn’t at the window. He clearly was in the lunchroom.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 25, 2019)

Didn't Trump say Oswald worked with Ted Cruz' father?

Was Trump lying?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Wrong

The evidence places him on the sixth floor and had plenty of time to wipe the rifle off hide it and proceed to the second floor

You have no evidence and have to ignore evidence to preach your fiction


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.
> ...



There is no logical reason for Ruby killing oswald unless the mob or someone forced him to do so.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.



Ruby was NOT a "mob man".  The mob wanted nothing to do with him because he was too erratic.

_
Bill Alexander, the assistant district attorney who knew Ruby and later successfully prosecuted him for killing Oswald, told the author: “There is no way the Chicago Mob would have allowed Ruby to be their representative in Dallas. Just no way. He was not the type of person they would trust with their business.”
_

Did the Chicago Mob send Jack Ruby to Dallas? | The Mob Museum


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Wrong

Murder is always illogical

That is why murderers have motive as opposed to reason

Ruby explained exactly why he killed Oswald and it is no more illogical than any other motive for murder

But he still acted alone as the evidence proves

And so did Oswald


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

Jack Ruby and the mafia........................Primary Sources: Jack Ruby and the Mafia.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Check out page 822


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jack Ruby and the mafia........................Primary Sources: Jack Ruby and the Mafia.


Rose Cheramie was a drug addict who had no credibility and who witnesses only say babbled endlessly when found high

The rest of your link is rumor as I pointed out

Ruby acted alone as evidence proves and so did OSwald


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Funny how gipper decided to NOT show us all the people in the windows of the Texas School Book Depository.  Almost as if he doesn't want to admit he's wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He never does


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.
> ...



What's the matter, Dale Smith?  Can't refute what was said or provide any proof that Ruby was in the Mob?  Too bad


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

*H. L. Hunt's Deathbed Confession reveals JFK killers.*
*
Hunt's Deathbed Confession Reveals JFK Killers

*


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Well, to be fair, if he ever started admitting mistake, it might be all he'd have time to do.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


There are several problems with conspiracy theorists

One is that they are immature. They get swept away in the conspiracy theory and then they believe that they are In on the secret and every one else is naive

This becomes a big part of their self identity.  This is why they refuse to admit when they are wrong even when faced with crushing evidence. To face it would be too much of a shattering blow to their ego


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *H. L. Hunt's Deathbed Confession reveals JFK killers.
> 
> Hunt's Deathbed Confession Reveals JFK Killers
> *


Hunt never revealed anything and there is no recording of his so called death bed confession.

It was second hand information from his son and not credible, He was also old sick and probably had dementia.

He had nothing to do with the death of Kennedy and no evidence connects him to it


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *H. L. Hunt's Deathbed Confession reveals JFK killers.
> 
> Hunt's Deathbed Confession Reveals JFK Killers
> *



Nothing corroberated, just ramblings of one of the most famous liars...You'd need real proof to be taken seriously.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I read Posners book Cased Closed twice
> ...


Thank you so much
Is there anything else you would like to say to me


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.


Ruby acted spontaneously and showed up at the police station minutes before Oswald was brought down. 

Someone planning to shoot him would have been there for an hour


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Except it was not a cover up and posner was accused but never proven. Care to share what this DATA is?

He presented a great deal of evidence you could not refute

As did VIncent Bugliosi and The Warren Commission report


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the  fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.
> ...


And would not have gone to stand in line at western union moments before the shooting


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *H. L. Hunt's Deathbed Confession reveals JFK killers.
> 
> Hunt's Deathbed Confession Reveals JFK Killers
> *


That wasn’t in the Warren Commission Report so the foolish statists ignore it, along with a thousand other examples proving conspiracy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > *H. L. Hunt's Deathbed Confession reveals JFK killers.
> ...




Probably because Hunt died years after the commission ended DUH

It does not prove conspiracy and you have no evidence which does prove it


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Funny... you have learned nothing since the WC.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


>


Oh stop. The statists will lose their little minds.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


>


Helps nothing.

Uncorroborated and from a person lacking in any crediblity and merely second hand


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The Last Confession of E. Howard Hunt – Rolling Stone


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Funny. The WC has no credibility, but dummies believe it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


What part of second hand and no corroborating evidence are you ignoring?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


It does have credibility because it is supported by massive evidence.

Something non e of your claims have


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Wrong dummy. It has been totally discredited. Only dipshit statists and CIA cock suckers believe it.


----------



## TomParks (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Carolyn Arnold saw Oswald downstairs at 12:25 the limo was running 5 minutes late and did not arrive until 12:30......Arnold Rowland saw 2 men in the window at 12:15 thus proving conspiracy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No it has never been discredited

It is backed up by massive evidence which is something you have never provided or cited or offered to back up your claims

Cite one passage from the Warren Commission which is a lie and provide evidence proving it is a lie.

If it has been discredited you can do that with ease if you cannot then it stands as credible truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

TomParks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wrong 

She did not see him until well before the assassination in plenty of time for him to move upstairs and one witness proves nothing

Some witnesses always get it wrong and the massive physical evidence simply proves Rowland was mistaken


----------



## TomParks (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK Fool
> ...



The head shot did come from behind. The only shot fired from the knoll missed or most likely was a diversion shot to allow the gunman to escape from the depository.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

TomParks said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There was no shot from the grassy knoll

Your story is insanely illogical.

Firing another shot would not help a gunman escape and now the person who fired the so called diversionary shot would attract attention and require help to escape.

Such ideas sound great in hollywood but not in real life


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Wrong. Many people were in the upper floors overlooking the motorcade, thanks to the secret service not locking down the buildings. Made for a perfect ambush, which is but one proof of conspiracy among hundreds.
> 
> Amazing fact often overlooked by dumb statists like you: Oswald was the ONLY US Marine to ever defect to the USSR and return (without any consequences...strange no?), yet he was not apprehended prior to JFK’s visit. Amazingly, the only Marine to ever defect and return just happens to work at a building above the route, is well known to authorities, but is not picked up.
> 
> MAGICAL!!!


Amazingly I never considered this before. Oswald was known to the FBI and CIA for a string of anti American actions (defection to Soviet Union, visits Mexico in '63 looking for a visa to Cuba and the Soviet Union, in a Fair Play for Cuba organization in New Orleans, Oswald declared himself a Marxist, etc.).

He's working in a building that JFK is going to pass right by yet the Secret Service doesn't do a thing to intervene, contrary to agency policy. It's almost as if people within in the government wanted JFK to die. Odd....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. Many people were in the upper floors overlooking the motorcade, thanks to the secret service not locking down the buildings. Made for a perfect ambush, which is but one proof of conspiracy among hundreds.
> ...




HE was known to the FBI but no evidence suggests the CIA knew or gave a damn about him.

Being known to the FBI does not mean known to the secret service and they have no such policy as you claim


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.


"In 1975, a letter was found, which was written by FBI Director J. Edgar
Hoover to Warren Commission chief Counsel Lee J. Rankin, stating that
the Dallas FBI Office had contacted Jack Ruby on 8 occasions for possibly
serving as an FBI informant.Hoover later admitted that Ruby was, in fact,
a paid FBI informant, having met with FBI agent Charles Flynn at least
9 times." 
Ruby worked for the FBI as an informer And the police let him wander around when they were moving Lee Oswald around.
Let him get close enough to Oswald to reach out and shoot him. And that's what he did, and he shut him up.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.
> ...



They did not let him

They did not know he was there and you need a citation for your claims


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. Many people were in the upper floors overlooking the motorcade, thanks to the secret service not locking down the buildings. Made for a perfect ambush, which is but one proof of conspiracy among hundreds.
> ...


It was all a big set up and obvious coup d'etat.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So you keep saying and yet you can provide no evidence,

While willfully ignoring all the evidence proving it was an act of murder by one man oswald


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The best evidence that Oswald was a innocent man may be the fact that someone felt he had to be silenced....it has been proven that Ruby was a mob man.
> ...


Yes it is truly amazing that the most guarded building in the world that day, allows an armed man with known mob ties, to waltz in and assassinate Oswald on live TV. Yet again, another clear proof of conspiracy.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Provide any evidence that the WC is right. Any?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby acted spontaneously and showed up at the police station minutes before Oswald was brought down.
> 
> Someone planning to shoot him would have been there for an hour


LOL....that's genius at work for you.

Why would Jack Ruby, who presumably had no business being in the basement of the
Dallas police station where Lee Oswald was being held be hanging around, as conspicuous as he was (known as a shady strip club owner) for an hour as if he would fit right in and should be there.
Yeah...just hang out where he should not be....that's what a "smart" assassin would do. 
Especially if you aren't planning on trying to get away after shooting Oswald. 

The stupidity of such a claim is stunning and fitting for a dope who believes in Warren Commission fairy tales.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


It was not the most guarded building in the world and no it is not proof


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




All of the physical evidence and the vast majority of witnesses.

I have answered you many times over'

You never have and you have always run from the question


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby acted spontaneously and showed up at the police station minutes before Oswald was brought down.
> ...




He was not hanging out there he entered only minutes before shooting oswald


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Thank you so much
> Is there anything else you would like to say to me


Yeah.....people that drink the Warren Commission Kool Aid are remarkably dim and will swallow whatever bait the
government liars dangle in front of there dull uncomprehending eyes.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > *H. L. Hunt's Deathbed Confession reveals JFK killers.
> ...



No, it's ignored because there is NO supporting evidence.  If it WAS in the Warren Commission Report, you'd attack it because there is no evidence to support it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much
> ...



And yet you never read it and cannot challenge it just like the retard gipper


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> It was all a big set up and obvious coup d'etat.


Look at the cover up that continues to this day. A coup is precisely what it was and LBJ assumed power and immediately
changed the course JFK had put us on.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > It was all a big set up and obvious coup d'etat.
> ...



LBJ changed very little and you have no evidence of a coup or cover up


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



"Hunt’s deathbed confession has been discredited because the convicted Watergate felon has a history of stretching the truth, including forging documents in the National Archives blaming JFK for the Diem assassination. His son now has even suggested his father lied when he claimed he was in Washington, D.C., at home at the time of the assassination.  His son insists his father was in Dallas, which makes it even more difficult to figure out when Hunt is telling the truth. Hunt and Sturgis were once suspects in the assassination, but ruled out by the Warren Commission."


Deathbed confession: Who really killed JFK?


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



According to YOU, but you can't even point out all the people you said were standing in the windows of the Texas School Book Depository when provided with a picture.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

TomParks said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If the shot came from the front, why does the blood and brain matter fly forward?  You should watch the video clip you posted more carefully.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Read the WC. They actually interviewed many of them.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You make claims, but you can provide no support for your claims that aren't conspiracy theories based on imagination and rumors.  If you could,  you would.  You don't, because you can't.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


How would you know you never read it'

Now cite a specific passage from the WC which is a lie and provide evidence


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Oh I read it.   It is very good fiction.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Npo you never have and we already proved that long ago

You have no idea what it says and have never read it

Now cite a specific passage which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You made the claim.  Up to you to prove it.  Obviously, you can't.  As far as the accounts in the Warren Commission, some did say they were at the windows in the front of the building to watch the motorcade, but they weren't in a position to see someone going down the back stairway.  You have NO credibility.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Warren Commission Report Chapter 3


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 25, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Careful now

The WC to him is like a crucifix to a cheesy vampire.

He can only make assertions about it he can never look at it or touch it


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much
> ...


Ya bet you really like the part where the 2 black guys said that they could hear the shell casings hit the floor, but their testimony was dismissed cuz they were black


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 25, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > It was all a big set up and obvious coup d'etat.
> ...


Ya and Gerald r ford protected his ### too so he could become President


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Dismissed by who?

There testimony is the WC and not dismissed.

Bonnie Ray Williams is one of them
He is one of fhose pesky witnesses who saw oswald on the sixth floor


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Done it dozens of times in this thread and others. Forgive me if I find it ludicrous that you statists STILL believe the totally discredited WC. 

It gets old after awhile.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You know you are lying and so does everyone else

You have never ;posted any evidence for any of your claims and that is fact

Now provide some evidence

The WC has never been discredited;least of all by you


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Show me the evidence dummy?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



One cannot show evidence for e negative moron


You are making the assertion and the burden in on you to prove it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby acted spontaneously and showed up at the police station minutes before Oswald was brought down.
> ...


Ruby was at a Western Union Office sending a money order.....FOUR MINUTES before he shot Oswald. The receipt was in his pocket

The transfer of Oswald was delayed for 45 minutes from when it was originally announced. 

If he had planned to kill Oswald, he would have been there an hour earlier


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.

"I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> 
> "I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer



*6 – Lack of Conclusive Evidence*

As far as I bothered to read
There is overwhelming evidence Oswald was the killer

1 He had attempted to assassinate Gen Walker
2. It was his rifle (same one used on Walker)
3. Rifle and casings bearing his prints were found in his place of work
4. Oswald fled the scene after the shooting
5. His handgun killed Officer Tippett who was detaining him as a possible suspect


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> 
> "I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer


The article does not even give one good reason 

All it does is to express generalities with no specifics and it is prove wrong by evidence.

In the case of oswald we have his rifle with his prints which is the only murder weapon.

We have expended casings from that gun gunh his prints 

We have the ONLY recovered bullets which were fired exclusively from his gun.

We have the autopsy performed by experienced experts which back up that evience 

We have the bag he used to smuggle in the rifle and fibers on the match the blanket he wrapped the rifle in when he stored it

We have witnesses placing him there and the vast overwhelming majority of witnesses who heard only three shots coming from the direction of his nest.

And more.

What I have just listed is far more than what is used to reasonably convict many known murderers.

The case and evidence against him was overwhelming


Your article is also false about many things.

The Warren commission did NOT assume his guilt but had a mandate to find the truth regardless 

To this end they actually pursued leads which pointed to conspiracy but they led no where and no evidence was found.

An article which simply agrees with you on general is not evidence.

You need evidence and like the silly conspiracy fools on here you have failed to cite any


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> 
> "I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer


Among the many false claims in the article is the one about the bag.

It was actually plenty long enough and wide enough and thick enough to hide oswalds rifle.

Oswald kept the rifle in Ruth Payne's garage wrapped in a blanket and fibers from that blanket were found in the bag.

Rather than posting articles which are nothing more than opinion based on falsehoods try citing some real evidence

So far you are like gipper and laram and Dale and the many other fools who preach crap but never cite evidence


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby was at a Western Union Office sending a money order.....FOUR MINUTES before he shot Oswald. The receipt was in his pocket
> 
> The transfer of Oswald was delayed for 45 minutes from when it was originally announced.
> 
> If he had planned to kill Oswald, he would have been there an hour earlier


So Jack Ruby would have an hour to kill as well as Lee Oswald....so what? _He couldn't have known that 
the time line had changed?_ Prove it!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was at a Western Union Office sending a money order.....FOUR MINUTES before he shot Oswald. The receipt was in his pocket
> ...


Because the timeline changed partly due to decisions which Oswald was allowed to make.

Such as showering and changing clothes.

He actually primped and tried on different articles of clothing till he settled on an outfit.

He knew he was going on tv.

There was no possible way for Ruby to know Oswald was being allowed to prep for the camera which directly influenced the timing 

There was no way for Ruby to know which combination of clothes Oswald would choose such as the first one or the second one

Once again Ruby got there less than 2 minutes before Oswald was brought out and he walked there 

These cannot be anything else except actions of two men each unaware of what the other was doing and having a coincidental meeting.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> As far as I bothered to read
> There is overwhelming evidence Oswald was the killer
> 
> 1 He had attempted to assassinate Gen Walker
> ...


Or one of his doubles did this, hopelessly incriminating the patsy the CIA hoped to pin the murder of the president on.
Seeing the Unspeakable: Lee Harvey Oswald and his Identical Twin

Paraffin test run on Oswald while in custody showed he had fired no rifle that day. They were ignored.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> 
> "I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer


Good citation but where is the rest of it?


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It does get old to read the same retreaded conspiracy theory fantasies over and over while seeing no proof.  The Warren Commission has not been "discredited", in fact the evidence has been examined again and again over 50 years and has never been disproved.   It's been independently proven again and again that the rifle could have been used to do the shooting.  For example:


There was no WC witness who recanted their testimony, saying it was fiction.  No one has ever been shown that their version was fabricated.  Conspiracy theorists cannot say the same.  Why don't you folks just give up your fantasies and accept that, within limits, we know what happened.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was at a Western Union Office sending a money order.....FOUR MINUTES before he shot Oswald. The receipt was in his pocket
> ...


I did prove it

Someone planning a hit does not wait on line st Western Union


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> 
> "I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer



Wow, a whole conspiracy theory article and (I'm sure you're shocked) no evidence at all to support the author's beliefs.  They ignore the witness testimony  and then complain that the witnesses they like were not taken seriously without providing evidence as to why they SHOULD be taken seriously.  It's just more of the same sad song.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I bothered to read
> ...



Body doubles?  LMAO!!!!

Two Oswalds Theories in the JFK Assassination

Two Oswalds Theory Supported by any Photographic Evidence?

Wonder if Eric the Troll would accept the second link since it comes from his beloved HSCA?  Nah, probably not...after all, it was just science.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> 
> "I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer


Good


rightwinger said:


> I did prove it
> 
> Someone planning a hit does not wait on line st Western Union


Why not? And who says he was waiting in any sort of line at all? Only you.
Why Wasn’t Jack Ruby Present to Murder Lee Harvey Oswald at the Announced 10 a.m. Transfer Time? - Through the 'Oswald' Window

Maybe one of his many friends among Dallas police tipped him off and Ruby showed up at the police station at 11:21 rather than at the originally scheduled 10:00 am time of Oswald's transfer.
Ruby said he was forced by figures of great power to do what he did and he begged Earl Warren to let him testify in Washington DC in front of committee where he could tell what he knew. Earl Warren said no....not very concerned for a man who was supposedly heading a commission after the whole truth of the JFK coup, was he.
Not exactly turning over all stones, was he.

Jack Ruby's communications with Mafia figures jumped dramatically after the president was shot. We see now why Ruby was so conflicted about the squeeze he was in.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> ...



LOL!  "maybe".  The foundation of a conspiracy theory nut.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I bothered to read
> ...



Ah, Eric the Troll finally mentions the paraffin test.  He lies.  First, he lies when he says the test showed he had not fired a rife and then he lied when he said the paraffin test was ignored.

Paraffin test showed a positive reaction to nitrates on the hands, just a negative reaction to nitrates on Oswald's cheek.

"FBI expert Cortlandt Cunningham testified...in front of the Warren Commission:

EISENBERG:  A paraffin test was also run of Oswald's cheek and it produced a negative result.
CUNNINGHAM: Yes.
EISENBERG: Do your tests, or do the tests which you ran, or your experience with revolvers and rifles, cast any light on the significance of a negative result being obtained on the right cheek?
CUNNINGHAM: No, sir; I personally wouldn’t expect to find any residues on a person's right cheek after firing a rifle due to the fact that by the very principles and the manufacture and the action, the cartridge itself is sealed into the chamber by the bolt being closed behind it, and upon firing the case, the cartridge case expands into the chamber filling it up and sealing it off from the gases, so none will come back in your face, and so by its very nature, I would not expect to find residue on the right cheek of a shooter."

(edited for length, but here's the entire article:  JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- The "Paraffin Test" )


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I bothered to read
> ...



His wife 'claimed' it was Lee.....now why would she do that?


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Six reasons why Oswald could not have been JFK's killer.
> ...



Funny how Eric the Troll just says things like "Jack Ruby's communications with Mafia figures jumped dramatically..." as if it's accepted fact, but provides NO support for the claim.  When you compare that to his demand that those who don't agree with him provide proof of EVERY statement (while then refusing to accept the proof that's provided) you can see exactly what his game is.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I bothered to read
> ...


Too fucking stupid to reply to


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


The WC is bogus bull shit. Only idiots believe it. 

It was a coup d'etat. Accept it. CIA inspired, enacted, and covered up.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I bothered to read
> ...


Paraffin tests never show such certian results

Parrifin tests were notoriously unreliable


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Provide some evidence.

Cite a specific passage from the WC which is a lie and provide evidence .

Oh wait you can't
Your entire belief is simple ideology.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Too fucking stupid to reply to


That's ironic considering the moronic blather you've posted. If you are too lazy to reply, too stupid to reply,
too out of running room to reply it's all the same to me.

You are defending the indefensible.and not doing a very good job of it at that.
The American public from the start have always thought the Warren Commission was a con job.
I guess you are in that minority of dupes who swallow whatever bullshit they are given.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Too fucking stupid to reply to
> ...



No, claiming body doubles is just plain stupid and provides justification to ignore everything you post.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> No, claiming body doubles is just plain stupid and provides justification to ignore everything you post.


Yeah...everyone knows that the use of doubles and look alikes to achieve political and military goals has never been used before in human history.  10 Body Doubles And Impersonators Used Throughout History - Listverse

You are so right to reject the possibility out of hand. You wouldn't be an unthinking ass without such an ignorant mind set.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No, claiming body doubles is just plain stupid and provides justification to ignore everything you post.
> ...



I have found that if I wrap my head in tin foil (shiny side out ) I can detect body doubles


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No, claiming body doubles is just plain stupid and provides justification to ignore everything you post.
> ...




Which means nothing.

What you ignore is that the murder of Kennedy was a crime. A spectacular crime but just a crime.

Endless cases exist where people who are famous criminals are misidentified in the memories of various witnesses both before and after they are caught. In the case of Oswald after he was caught and it was determined that he shot Kennedy, hundreds if not thousands of people remembered seeing him or meeting him somewhere in some fashion. Some of them may have even been correct. This is not the same as using a double however it is just people remembering or thinking that remember the guy.

Yes doubles have been used for various purposes. Hitler had one Saddam Hussein had one or more. But these doubles were not used for political means. They were used for security. Send the double to make a public appearance while the real guy does something else in a more secure location


There is no benefit to having multiple oswalds running around before the assassination. It does not help or assist the assassination or even a cover up. It would be a no benefit waste of time which would only place the conspiracy under more scrutiny and thus risking exposure

The very idea is stupid


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I have found that if I wrap my head in tin foil (shiny side out ) I can detect body doubles


You aren't countering or disproving my citation of the historical use of body doubles. You are just ignoring it hoping if you pretend it doesn't exist the fact will go away.

That's what weak fucking idiots do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that if I wrap my head in tin foil (shiny side out ) I can detect body doubles
> ...





welcome to the world this shill liives in,could not have said it better myself. do yourself a favor,put him on ignore,i did that when  he first registered here and first started trolling.


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Again, slowly, the evidence is overwhelming. One does have to have the ability to think logically and put all the pieces together.  Apparently, you and the other foolish statists can’t do this. Sorry.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong

There is no evidence

You must have been asked a couple of hundred times for evidence and you never even try to cite any, All you do is repeat your assertions with some statist statist statist thrown in

That is not an argument

It is not evidence.

Eric and dale and some others have made lame attempts to provide evidence but they have been dismantled and crushed and debunked

Cute some evidence. Your assertions are no good


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that if I wrap my head in tin foil (shiny side out ) I can detect body doubles
> ...


Yes...you caught us

It was not Oswald, but a super secret body double constructed by the Russians under the guidance of George Bush


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Evidence?

55 years and you have yet to provide a shred of evidence that Oswald did not act alone


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Yes...you caught us
> 
> It was not Oswald, but a super secret body double constructed by the Russians under the guidance of George Bush


And now you resort to childish attempts at ridicule. How pathetic!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...you caught us
> ...


That is because you are like a cartoon


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Evidence?
> 
> 55 years and you have yet to provide a shred of evidence that Oswald did not act alone


*"According to a 2015 Politico report, newly declassified documents show that CIA director, John A. McCone, hid evidence from the Warren commission, set up by Lyndon Johnson to investigate JFK's assassination. According to a once-secret report written in 2013 by the CIA's top in-house historian, David Robarge, the CIA admits McCone and other senior CIA officials withheld 'incendiary' information from the Warren Commission thereby perverting the course of justice."*

Nothing more has to be provided to you to prove the entire Oswald narrative was an invention of J. Edgar Hoover (among others)  who, in recently declassified memos (already cited) was urging underlings, the very day after Oswald was killed,
that the public must be made to believe he (Oswald) was the lone responsible party for the death of JFK.

Did you get that? Not that we must show the people evidence of FBI informant Lee Harvey Oswald and just how he shot the president all by himself with his antiquated and badly malfunctioning rifle....but we must make the people believe!

Nobody has to prove a thing to you. Instead it's *you* who must demonstrate why the Warren Commission itself should
be trusted by a single thinking US citizen given all we know about their criminal coverup and lies.

"Several tests have been conducted over the years by other expert rifleman (including Simmon's team) attempting to duplicate Oswald's alleged feat. Many have been able to get off 3 rounds in 6 seconds with the Carcano, but most of these tests were at still targets.* Few, if any, have been able to hit with any accuracy a moving target at the specified distances in the time required."  Oswald and the Carcano rifle*


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...you caught us
> ...



Sorry...you were doing OK for a while

But once you went Oswald Body Double on us, you entered the realm of batshit crazy

Your posts are now the equal of LA RAM FAN formerly known as 9-11 Truth


Tell us......you are a 9-11 Truther aren’t ya?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence?
> ...


Umm...nice try

Which provides ZERO evidence that Oswald did not act alone


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

First of all the state failed to protect Oswald....then without the benefit of a trial(there could be no trial because he was dead) then they declared him guilty without any proof he did it....all they have is conjecture, guess work, and opinions.

All of the so called evidence can be looked at several different ways.

What is needed here....and really about all we can do here is to look at the logic of the whole thing............aka who benefited from the murder of JFK?

1.  Lyndon Johnson.
2.  The CIA
3.  The mafia

What motive did Oswald have to kill Kennedy.....none. 

Oh there are those who claim he just wanted to be famous....then why did he deny it?   There are some who claim due to his childhood etc.  he was a angry person wanting to strike out at authority....well--of course just another theory that can never be proved.

Now look at all the redacted material in the files that have been released.....understand there is still a huge,huge amount of material relating to the case that has not been released and probably never will be released.

When you look at the totality of this tragedy.....it is all guess work.

The fact remains he could have been a patsy...and to deny that is just not being real. 

And..........do not forget a mafia hitman confessed to being the guy on the grassy knoll who took the kill shot.   James Files............look at  his interview....very credible.

Now some claim Oswald was very intelligent and some say not so....yet he managed to get into the marines and into a technical field, travelled to russia, got a job there, married the daughter of a Russian Colonel who was involved in the field of intelligence.  etc.  

The bottom line he definitely had enough intelligence to know if he shot Kennedy from a window in the building where he worked that he would be in a world of trouble....thus  it makes no sense to think he would do it from his workplace.

Thus when he realized what had happened he put 2 and 2 together and realized someone had set him up.  Thus his frantic and illogical movements after the killing...he was terrified ...did not know where to go or what to do....and in this state of mind he unintentionally attracted attention.

If he did it just for the glory ....then it make no sense for him to deny it in such a vehement manner.

Common sense alone dictates that the truth of this matter will probably never come out.  To arrogantly claim that Oswald did it...no doubt about it....utter stupidity.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that if I wrap my head in tin foil (shiny side out ) I can detect body doubles
> ...




Yes the use of doubles in politics and especially in the field of intelligence is well known...churchill had a double, Eisenhower did also....along with many others.

10 Body Doubles And Impersonators Used Throughout History - Listverse


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> First of all the state failed to protect Oswald....then without the benefit of a trial(there could be no trial because he was dead) then they declared him guilty without any proof he did it....all they have is conjecture, guess work, and opinions.
> 
> All of the so called evidence can be looked at several different ways.
> 
> ...


Same can be said for Timothy McVeigh

What was his motive for OKC if he just denied it later?  Maybe they turn chicken once they have done the deed

Overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it and ZERO evidence he had assistance 

If the CIA, Mafia or LBJ helped him.......why was his escape plan 23 cents in bus fare and why use a $19.95 bolt action rifle?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sorry...you were doing OK for a while
> 
> But once you went Oswald Body Double on us, you entered the realm of batshit crazy


You've yet to demonstrate how. You know nothing about all the reports of Lee Harvey Oswald in various places and times (like Lee in Mexico City looking for a visa to Cuba and the Soviet Union). And how they are at odds with the Lee Harvey Oswald known as the assassin in Dallas. Oswalds Visits to the Cuban and Soviet Embassies



rightwinger said:


> Tell us......you are a 9-11 Truther aren’t ya?


I've never doubted the official accounts and aren't very interested in the issue. Just like you apparently know nothing
about the JFK coup.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Yes the use of doubles in politics and especially in the field of intelligence is well known...churchill had a double, Eisenhower did also....along with many others.


But Mr. _Shit For Brains_ doesn't believe in such things.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it and ZERO evidence he had assistance
> 
> If the CIA, Mafia or LBJ helped him.......why was his escape plan 23 cents in bus fare and why use a $19.95 bolt action rifle?


Perhaps, genius (and I use that term very ironically), because the CIA, Mafia and LBJ didn't want to "help" Oswald and his only use to the coup was as someone who everything could be blamed on. 

Oswald called himself a "patsy" when the Dallas police brought him in and apparently by then he was aware he had been set up and used by the Intelligence community that he had been in for years. I wonder what else he had to say but, that was before FBI informant and mafia connected Jack Ruby pumped a bullet in his stomach silencing him forever.
How convenient. I hope Hoover, the Dulles Brothers, LBJ, Gerald Posner, Arlen Specter and all the other lying devils rot in hell forever.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Umm...nice try
> 
> Which provides ZERO evidence that Oswald did not act alone


Sure for a disingenuous liar like yourself. The Warren Commission's own memos detail how the CIA hid incriminating
evidence and perverted justice in this case and you still want to deny and pretend nothing is amiss?
That's just disgusting and no words are able to express how much I loath liars and quislings
such as yourself, and other sub humans I have placed on ignore.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > First of all the state failed to protect Oswald....then without the benefit of a trial(there could be no trial because he was dead) then they declared him guilty without any proof he did it....all they have is conjecture, guess work, and opinions.
> ...



I do not think he did it....it makes no sense either that someone helped him...as in he obviously had no escape plan.  

He was just the fall guy....and they did an excellent job of picking him.

No overwhelming evidence that he did it or did not do it. 

Logic and common sense does dictate that if he did it....it makes no sense whatsoever.

Thus the majority of the American People reject the spiel put out by the Warren Commision and LBJ is known to be one of the biggest crooks ever to occupy the White House.  A thoroughly corrupted character and one whom would have few scruples about getting rid of someone who had humilitated him.....and of course the spy E. Howard Hunt fingered him on his death bed.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> I do not think he did it....it makes no sense either that someone helped him...as in he obviously had no escape plan.
> 
> He was just the fall guy....and they did an excellent job of picking him.
> 
> ...


Somebody shot JFK in the head and the shot came from in front and not behind. A dozen trained ER physicians at Parkland hospital, well acquainted with gun shot wounds, all attested to the exit wound in the back of JFK's head. So did Oswald get help- though that presupposes he was the one in the TSBD shooting down at the president, which there is no actual evidence for- yes. He did, in that there was more than one shooter for absolutely sure!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence?
> ...



Yes a lot more needs to be provided.

Yes government agencies are often jealous of each other and do not like to share information which reflects badly on them

This is not proof of an invented narrative

Many have in fact equaled or surpassed oswalds shooting with the same rifle you are simply wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think he did it....it makes no sense either that someone helped him...as in he obviously had no escape plan.
> ...


 Wrong Oswald shot him from behind as all the evidence proves.

The ER doctors never turned him over and did not closely examine him

Not one of them saw an exit wound and none were expert pathologists


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Howard Hint did not do any such thing and in fact the evidence is overwhelming that Oswald did it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think he did it....it makes no sense either that someone helped him...as in he obviously had no escape plan.
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Well not you have two people claiming to have shot JFK

The fact is over 100 people have claimed to have been the shooter on the knoll.

None of them have any evidence whatsoever to corroborate their story.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Overwhelming evidence that Oswald did it and ZERO evidence he had assistance
> ...


They had to need his cooperation
His gun, his place of work

If JFK was worth killing, you would think they would have slipped him a more appropriate weapon

More importantly, dead men tell no tales
They would not want Oswald so easily captured
Take the bus Lee......that makes sense


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

I have seen the James Files interview before. Whether he was the shooter or not someone likely from the Grassy Knoll area blew the brains out of JFK's skull. It wasn't Oswald (there is no evidence he actually shot anyone).
That much is certain.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


So which one are you claiming is correct?

They contradict each other so either one is telling the truth or none are


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> I have seen the James Files interview before. Whether he was the shooter or not someone likely from the Grassy Knoll area blew the brains out of JFK's skull. It wasn't Oswald (there is no evidence he actually shot anyone).
> That much is certain.


That much is false

There is massive evidence that Oswald acted alone and no evidence that anyone else shot Kennedy


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


SO which one?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They had to need his cooperation
> His gun, his place of work


A Mauser 7.65, not a Manlicher Carcano, was found on the scene
when the first police got to the sixth floor of the TSBD. 
Anyone could have fired those shots from that window. The police somehow got his rifle and that's all they needed to implicate him. The back story was already laid down well in advance. 



> If JFK was worth killing, you would think they would have slipped him a more appropriate weapon


You keep assuming the people behind the coup believed their own lies and had Lee Oswald firing away. And as I said, a more appropriate rifle was found stashed away in the shooter's nest. Would you want Mafia trained killers or a very average shooter at best Oswald pulling that trigger?



> More importantly, dead men tell no tales
> They would not want Oswald so easily captured
> Take the bus Lee......that makes sense


"Dallas police Officer Baker talked to Oswald at 12:35 p.m.
in the lunch room of the Texas School Book Depository.
This would give Oswald 30 minutes or less to
finish his coke, leave the building, walk four blocks east on Elm Street,
catch a bus and ride it back west in heavy traffic for two blocks,
get off the bus and walk two more blocks west and
turn south on Lamar Street, walk four blocks and
have a conversation with a cab driver and a woman
over the use of Whaley's (the cab driver's) cab,
get into the cab and ride to 500 North Beckley Street,
get out and walk to 1026 North Beckley where his (Oswald's) room was located,
pick up something [allegedly a jacket or handgun];
and if that is not enough,
the housekeeper where Oswald lived, testified that
at 1:05 p.m. Oswald was waiting for a bus in front of his rooming house
and FINALLY, *to make him the fastest man on Earth*,
he walked to East 10th Street & Patton Street, several blocks away
and killed J. D. Tippit between 1:05 and 1:08 p.m. 
If he had not been arrested when he was, it is my belief that
Earl Warren and his Commission would have had
Lee Harvey Oswald eating dinner in Havana!" JFK Oswald Superman Magic Route

The Warren Commission had picked out the route and manner in which Lee Oswald supposedly fled the scene of the shooting. So you have to believe Oswald could do all these things in this brief period of time or you have to call the Warren Commission liars. Which will it be?


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That’s right. There is no evidence Oswald fired a gun that fateful day.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes there is

There is massive evidence he did but no evidence at all supporting your stupid assertions

Cite one specific passage from the warren commission which is false and provide evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They had to need his cooperation
> ...


They did not find a mauser they found his carcano and merely misidentified it

He had plenty of time to move to those areas


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong as usual.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I am correct as usual and you can provide no evidence to the contrary

Now cite one specific passage from the WC report which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie

There is massive evidence he fired the only three shots that day you have never cited evidence to the contrary


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Are you going to answer?

Cite one specific passage of the warren commission report which is a lie and provide evidence

Oh thats right you never read it and I own your little uneducated bitch ass


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Colonel L. Fletcher Prouty......................L. Fletcher Prouty - Wikipedia


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They had to need his cooperation
> ...


Got as far as your Mauser claim and stopped reading

You have been given the facts repeatedly about the Mauser error and you repeat the lie

Not really worth dealing with


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Colonel L. Fletcher Prouty......................L. Fletcher Prouty - Wikipedia


Yeah a real jackass and liar


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Colonel L. Fletcher Prouty......................L. Fletcher Prouty - Wikipedia


There is a reason why Oliver Stone replaced him with Mr X

Prouty is a nut and liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Opinion with no evidence

When will you provide some evidence


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Jack Ruby...................


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jack Ruby...................


Yes except he went to his grave claiming to have acted alone


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Jim Garrison..................


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jim Garrison..................


Yes he failed miserably to prove his case


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Charles Nicoletti..................Charles Nicoletti - Wikipedia


JFK MURDER SOLVED - Is James Files telling the truth


Sam Giancana..........https://www.biography.com/people/sam-giancana-9542088


Fidel Castro:  "I know the Americans are trying to kill me and if this continues there will be retribution,"

Castro: 'Oswald Could Not Have Been the One Who Killed Kennedy' - The Atlantic


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Done it a many times. I and others have proven the assassination was a conspiracy. Then, you just lie and lie and lie. Just like the WC did. 

I do not like liars.  Sam I am.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No gipper you have NEVER cited a specific passage and now you are just a liar as well as a proven fool

Provide to the post where you did so

No one has proven it a conspiracy you have never cited evidence and the claims of your friends have all been massively debunked
I state facts you cannot challenge

Now cite a specific passage from the wc which is a lie and provide evidence that it is a lie

You have never done so


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You must hate yourself

This thread and all the others prove you are a liar who has never posted evidence

Cite some evidence gipper everyone sees you are a coward and liar when you claim you have


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

*JFK ASSASSINATION, SOME OF THE HOUSE SELECT COMMITTEE ON ASSASSINATIONS (HSCA) CONCLUSIONS ON THE WARREN REPORT:*

*Warren Commissions FAILURES and PROBLEMS IN THE investigation OF the jfk kennedy assassination Grand Subversion.*



*The Warren Report  was little more than the capstone to a deceptive and shoddily improvised exercise in public relations designed to "prove" that Oswald had acted alone.*

* The Commission's own documents and collected testimony—as well as thousands of other items it never saw, refused to see, or actively suppressed—reveal two conspiracies: the still very murky one surrounding the assassination itself and the official one that covered it up. The cover-up actually began,  within days of Kennedy's death, when President Johnson, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover, and acting Attorney General Nicholas Katzenbach all agreed that any official investigation must reach only one conclusion: Oswald acted alone.*

*Both CIA and FBI photo analysis of the Zapruder film concluded that the first shot could not have been fired from  the sixth floor.*

*Based on more than a quarter-million pages of government documents and, for the first time ever, the 50,000 file cards in the *
*The Commission's evidence was never able to place Oswald at the "sniper's nest" on the sixth floor at the time of the shooting.*

*JFK's official death certificate, signed by his own White House physician and contradicting the Commission's account of Kennedy's wounds, was left out of the official record.*

*The dissenting views of the naval doctors who performed the autopsy and those of the government's best ballistic experts were kept out of the official report.*

*The Commission's tortuous "Single Bullet" or "Magic Bullet" theory has finally and convincingly been  dismantled.*

*JFK single-gunman theory shot down by science*


----------



## gipper (Jan 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Lies, lies, and more lies.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 26, 2019)

Lyndon Johnson's mistress claims LBJ told her that he had JFK killed.


Did LBJ kill JFK?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lyndon Johnson's mistress claims LBJ told her that he had JFK killed.
> 
> 
> Did LBJ kill JFK?


It was Jackie
She had motive and opportunity


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Not gonna work gipper

Everyone can look over you posts in these threads and see you have never backed up your claims with evidence


You are the one lying


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lyndon Johnson's mistress claims LBJ told her that he had JFK killed.
> 
> 
> Did LBJ kill JFK?


Second hand


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *JFK ASSASSINATION, SOME OF THE HOUSE SELECT COMMITTEE ON ASSASSINATIONS (HSCA) CONCLUSIONS ON THE WARREN REPORT:*
> 
> *Warren Commissions FAILURES and PROBLEMS IN THE investigation OF the jfk kennedy assassination Grand Subversion.*
> 
> ...


This has been done to death 

The hsca based their conclusion on aucustic evidence which has since been proven false 

Without that evidence they have no challenge to the Warren commission report which still stands true

The magic bullet theory was invented by conspiracy theorists and has been proven false.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 27, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > *JFK ASSASSINATION, SOME OF THE HOUSE SELECT COMMITTEE ON ASSASSINATIONS (HSCA) CONCLUSIONS ON THE WARREN REPORT:*
> ...



Do you even know what the magic bullet theory was???   Certainly not invented by the so called conspiracy theorists....they are the ones who dubunked it.  You sound very coinfused.

Ten Reasons I Reject The Single-Bullet Theory


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lyndon Johnson's mistress claims LBJ told her that he had JFK killed.
> 
> 
> Did LBJ kill JFK?


From your link: "In an interview with Abby Martin, who asks Stone, "What's the strongest piece of evidence that implicates LBJ in Kennedy's murder?", Stone replies, "Probably the fingerprint of LBJ's personal hit man named Malcom 'Mac' Wallace that is found on a cardboard box on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository. It's the only print other than the prints of Lee Harvey Oswald that I believe were planted there, so that is probably your strongest piece of evidence."

Now we know who was firing the Mauser 7.65 rifle found at the scene by Dallas PD officers Roger Craig and Seymour Weitzman.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Do you even know what the magic bullet theory was??? Certainly not invented by the so called conspiracy theorists....they are the ones who dubunked it. You sound very coinfused.
> 
> Ten Reasons I Reject The Single-Bullet Theory


It was cooked up by Warren Commission lawyer and political weasel Arlen Specter. Obviously he was no ballistics expert.
The bullet itself that supposedly did all the damage in JFK and John Connolly looks remarkably intact and relatively undamaged....like a sports car that drives into a Redwood tree at high speed and comes out of it with a scratched fender and cracked headlight only.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Got as far as your Mauser claim and stopped reading
> 
> You have been given the facts repeatedly about the Mauser error and you repeat the lie
> 
> Not really worth dealing with


"Not worth dealing with" like your entire take on the JFK coup, I guess. The two men that actually found the Mauser on the sixth floor of the TSBD, Craig and Weitzman, never said they made a mistake. They never recanted and never faltered. 

It was the cover up machinery, higher ups in the department and media dupes who said a misidentification had been made.
You don't need to know a single thing about the coup and coverup to know the Warren Commission was lying their asses off based on issues like this, the constant manipulation of evidence and withholding of vital information just like the recently
declassified memo from the FBI admits to.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> It was Jackie
> She had motive and opportunity


I see you've just stopped trying to seriously make your asinine claims. Good move.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Again, if the "evidence: is overwhelming, why don't you ever present it?   Why does your "evidence" rely on misrepresentation, fabrication and imagination?   Why can't you link to your "evidence"?   To be honest, I'd be awfully impressed if you would.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Except for the paraffin test that showed nitrates on his hands.

"uring the course of the interrogation of Lee Harvey Oswald following the assassination a paraffin test was performed by the Dallas police on both of his hands and his right cheek. The paraffin cast of Oswald's hands reacted positively to the test. The cast of the right cheek showed no reaction. 87 

To perform the paraffin test, layers of warm liquid paraffin, inter-leaved with layers of gauze for reinforcement, are brushed or poured on the suspect's skin. The warm sticky paraffin opens the skin's pores and picks up any dirt and foreign material present at the surface. When the paraffin cools and hardens it forms a cast, which is taken off and processed with diphenylamine or diphenyl- "

Appendix 10


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yeah, it's just SUCH a bitch that you can't refute the WC report...drat!  

Oh, and I found all the evidence that you provided that it was CIA inspired, enacted and covered up to be so...nonpersuasive.  LOL!


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What relevance does Churchill, Eisenhower and "many others" use of body doubles have to do with this discussion?  You'd have to prove OSWALD used a body double.   Here's an excerpt from the HSCA on this issue:

Two Oswalds Theory Supported by any Photographic Evidence?

No body double...all pictures were of Oswald.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Lyndon Johnson's mistress claims LBJ told her that he had JFK killed.
> ...



I honestly am making an effort to not respond to Eric the Troll's posts as he has been so thoroughly discredited, but this is SO stupid.  To get your history from Oliver Stone????  OMG, especially as Stone is promoting the faulty fingerprint identification of Mac Brown as being in the Texas School Book Depository.  The ignorance is startling.

"By contrast, Mellen did the due diligence. She obtained a quality fingerprint image from the National Archives and showed it to an accredited expert, Robert Garrett, without disclosing the issue at stake. Garrett stated, without qualification, that the fingerprint does not match Wallace’s.  Mellen reproduces his methodology. The Mac Wallace fingerprint myth has now been definitively debunked."

In a new look at LBJ, Joan Mellen debunks the Mac Wallace myth - JFK Facts


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Lyndon Johnson's mistress claims LBJ told her that he had JFK killed.
> 
> 
> Did LBJ kill JFK?



Other than her claim that she was LBJ's mistress, what proof exists that she had an affair with LBJ?  Did her son win his paternity lawsuit over the claim?  Any person ever come forward and say, "Yeah, I know they were involved?"  Nice of you to link to the conspiracy theory website, but there's no PROOF of any of it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Yes I do know what it is and you are wrong.

It is you who are confused like most conspiracy theorist 

So let me explain carefully 

The magic bullet theory postulates that the government tried to snow people by claiming that a bullet zig zagged, reversed course, changed direction and paused in mid air.

 The theory is NOT about the bullet or a bullet. The theory is about what the Warren commission wrote and reported about the bullet.

It is about a government statement 

The problem is the theory is proven false and debunked because the Warren commission never made any such claim


They never described a bullet acting magically or even implied it

You are wrong. The theory was invented by conspiracy theorists and it is proven false.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Got as far as your Mauser claim and stopped reading
> ...


You are wrong.

Craig did not find it 

Those who did admitted they made a mistake.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 27, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



What you do not get is that in order for the bullet to do all the things that the Warren commision claimed it would have had to have been a magical bullet....they in essence were saying it was a magical bullet....got dat?


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


LOL. A thousand experts have refuted the WC   Not knowing this merely exposes yourself as a fool.


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It was Jackie
> ...


Remember who you are responding to. He thinks Ruby’s stalking Parkland to get news on JFK, was entirely innocent. LOL. 

Statists are so naive, dumb, and blind.


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


There was a lot of magic in The Warren report. That’s why it’s fiction, but dummies believe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Wrong.
It did nothing magical.

It simply passed through to bodies which is not uncommon 

Many examples exist of bullets passing through two or more bodies.

In WWII the Germans conducted experiments shooting multiple people with one shot.

The second shot fired Oswald simply went through Kennedy's body and had no where near else to go except through connallys body and into his wrist and finally into his leg.

Nothing magical 

It simply followed a ballistic path until it expend it's energy.

The authors of the piece you linked to are merely ignorant and wrong like all the other ones you cite.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Cite one passage which is fiction and provide evidence 

You have never made an effort to provide evidence so try it just once.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wrong 

I said it is meaningless and proves nothing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No they never have with any evidence 

Only failed theories like magic bullets


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



LMAO, that is such a LAME response!  "A thousand experts"?  Really?  Provide a list of "experts" who have refuted the WC.  You just keep making stupid statements without support and think that you can call someone else a fool.  Frankly, you can't provide ONE expert that has refuted the WC report.  You can provide no proof it was wrong.  You can do NOTHING but call names and repeat the conspiracy theories of others.  You're pathetic.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



What you don't get is that for you conspiracy theory proponents to claim it was "magical",  you have to reposition the Governor in the car, which the Warren Commission did NOT do.  Your ignorance is overwhelming.

The JFK Assassination Single Bullet Theory


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Good God you’re dumb.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> There was a lot of magic in The Warren report. That’s why it’s fiction, but dummies believe.


It's the Kennedy killing for dummies. It's for people too stupid, lazy or emotionally troubled to seek out the actual facts of the Kennedy coup.


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > There was a lot of magic in The Warren report. That’s why it’s fiction, but dummies believe.
> ...


So true and so sad. 

Some people will believe anything the state tells them. They are intellectual midgets. Orwell wrote about these kinds of people in 1984.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> So true and so sad.
> 
> Some people will believe anything the state tells them. They are intellectual midgets. Orwell wrote about these kinds of people in 1984.


Hence my i.d. here on this forum.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > There was a lot of magic in The Warren report. That’s why it’s fiction, but dummies believe.
> ...


That would apply to you.

You have never researched or sought out the facts.

You only live in an echo chamber ignoring anything except the conspiracy theory of the week which sounds interesting


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Wrong.

People believe some things the state tells us especially if they have evidence 

The state sometimes lies but it also tells the truth sometimes 

It is impossible to lie all the time which means sometimes they get it right


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Awwww, still trying to substitute insults for argument because you can't even provide the name of one person who has PROVEN that the Warren Commission was fiction.  That's why I have to pity you.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



For all your self-imposed "superiority", you STILL provide no proof, no scientific unassailable fact, no reasonable doubt based on fact, that the Warren Commission was wrong. You're just not that bright.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



It seems gipper is still running far and fast to get away from this thread because he has NOTHING to support any of his claims.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 27, 2019)

*What the Warren Commission Didn’t Know*
A member of the panel that investigated JFK’s death now worries he was a victim of a “massive cover-up.”

By PHILIP SHENON

The CIA told the commission that Oswald, a self-proclaimed Marxist who had apparently gone to Mexico to get visas that would allow him to defect to Cuba, had come under limited surveillance by the agency’s Mexico City station after he made appearances at both the Cuban and Soviet embassies there. But CIA documents declassified in the 1990s suggested that the agency had Oswald under far more aggressive surveillance in Mexico than it admitted to the commission. After reading these documents, Slawson now believes that the spy agency doctored evidence, including tapes of wiretapped phone calls in Mexico, that would have shown that the CIA knew before the assassination about the danger that Oswald posed.


What the Warren Commission Didn’t Know


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The CIA told the commission that Oswald, a self-proclaimed Marxist who had apparently gone to Mexico to get visas that would allow him to defect to Cuba, had come under limited surveillance by the agency’s Mexico City station after he made appearances at both the Cuban and Soviet embassies there. But CIA documents declassified in the 1990s suggested that the agency had Oswald under far more aggressive surveillance in Mexico than it admitted to the commission. After reading these documents, Slawson now believes that the spy agency doctored evidence, including tapes of wiretapped phone calls in Mexico, that would have shown that the CIA knew before the assassination about the danger that Oswald posed.
> 
> 
> What the Warren Commission Didn’t Know


The cover up goes on. Oswald was an employee of the CIA. Wilcott's Testimony
Lee Harvey Oswald Quietly Added To CIA Memorial Wall

He wasn't "dangerous" except to himself.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *What the Warren Commission Didn’t Know*
> A member of the panel that investigated JFK’s death now worries he was a victim of a “massive cover-up.”
> 
> By PHILIP SHENON
> ...



Nice!  See, you conspiracy nuts can cite information that you base your posts on.  Good on you.  

But, even your link acknowledges, "Even though the letter might not prove there was a conspiracy..."   

But, it does make RFK look very bad.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 27, 2019)

The promotional material for Philip Shenon’s rollicking new book, “A Cruel and Shocking Act,”reminds us that three questions have “haunted our nation” for the past 50 years: “Was the President killed by a single gunman? Was Lee Harvey Oswald part of a conspiracy? Did the Warren Commission discover the whole truth of what happened on November 22, 1963?”

Shenon does not definitively answer the first two questions; as he acknowledges, we may never have the final word on whatever conspiracy did or did not exist. On the third matter, however, his judgment is unequivocal. The Warren Commission, he writes, was “flawed from the start” because of bureaucratic infighting, political manipulation, destruction of evidence, tight deadlines, understaffing, deception by intelligence agencies and a host of other ills. Rather than attempting to offer the Ultimate Truth of the Kennedy Assassination, Shenon presents a persuasive, deeply researched account of why, 50 years out, that truth still seems so hard to find.

He began his project with what seemed like a genuinely new angle on a familiar topic. Rather than join the legions of historians and journalists reexamining the Kennedy assassination for the 50th anniversary, he planned to focus on the Warren Commission and on the back-office wrangling that went into producing its conclusions. For Shenon, this was a natural fit. His first book, “The Commission,” dissected the 9/11 Commission, showing how political considerations and bureaucratic battles distorted its famed report. In 2008, when a former staff investigator offered to help with a “similar history” of the Warren Commission, Shenon signed on.

Something happened along the way. The final book stays true to Shenon’s original plan to write the story of the Warren Commission as told by its junior lawyers, the only members still alive to describe their experiences. Grafted onto this, though, is a spy drama involving Cuban diplomats, alluring young women and the secret love affairs of Oswald. Despite his best intentions, Shenon found himself drawn into the world of spycraft, intrigue and conspiracy that makes up both the best and the worst of the Kennedy assassination literature. The result is a book that’s one part “Mad Men” and one part James Bond.

“A Cruel and Shocking Act” takes its name from the first sentence of the Warren Commission’s report: “The assassination of John Fitzgerald Kennedy on November 22, 1963, was a cruel and shocking act of violence directed against a man, a family, a nation, and against all mankind.” And it is the commission — not the assassination — that provides the book’s basic narrative arc. The first chapter begins on the day after the president’s death, with the naval pathologist who conducted Kennedy’s autopsy burning his original notes in his home fireplace. Ostensibly, the good doctor hoped to keep the bloodstained pages out of the hands of trophy-seekers and maudlin “ghouls.” But as Shenon notes, the effect was no different than if he had been deliberately covering up a hidden truth: The notes were gone forever.


The pages that follow are filled with similarly jaw-dropping scenes involving the destruction and manipulation of evidence. Some will be familiar to Kennedy assassination devotees (here, once again, is FBI agent James Hosty crouched over a toilet in the Dallas field office, flushing a handwritten note from Oswald). Others are less well-known, such as the State Department’s apparent ostracism of diplomat Charles William Thomas for his insistence on investigating Oswald’s Cuba ties. (Thomas committed suicide in 1971.) In compiling this record, Shenon takes full advantage of the vast assassination-related material released in the past few decades, including the full run of Lyndon Johnson’s secret presidential tapes and the transcripts of the Warren Commission’s executive sessions.

The heroes of Shenon’s story are the Warren Commission’s midlevel lawyers and investigators, who in his view tried valiantly but failed to get to the bottom of the assassination mystery. As individual characters, these men can be hard to differentiate: Which one was the Yale lawyer from Ohio? Which was the Harvard man from Michigan? Shenon’s tendency toward uncritical praise of their efforts does little to help. “I am left with nothing but admiration for most of the then young staff lawyers on the commission,” he writes. It is no coincidence that these men were also his chief first-person sources, some of them opening up for the first time. Shenon’s access makes for a valuable addition to the historical record, but it does not engender much critical distance.

The book’s villains, by contrast, are the peevish old men of the intelligence establishment, including FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover and CIA counterintelligence chief James Jesus Angleton. In Shenon’s telling, these men manipulated the Warren Commission for selfish, misguided reasons, withholding information to protect their agencies from criticism and thus condemning the nation to decades of frustration and conspiracy-mongering. The FBI comes in for especially harsh treatment as a “sclerotic bureaucracy” led by a tyrannical, small-minded, rapidly aging boss.

As a generational morality tale, this makes for a compelling read. The problem is that the commission staffers never stood much of a chance. As Shenon points out, most came in with no police or investigative experience. At first, most of them did not even have the proper security clearances. Looking back, one commission staffer admitted that he “had little choice but to trust . . . his colleagues at the CIA. The commission had almost nowhere else to turn for most of the information it would need” on foreign adversaries suspected of playing a role in Kennedy’s death. In Shenon’s view, the young idealists of the Warren Commission were outmatched by an intelligence establishment with a virtual monopoly on secret information and an army of agents to gather it.

This helps to explain how the commission missed out on the evidence that makes up the second major theme of Shenon’s book: the possibility that Oswald was working for or with Cuba’s revolutionary government. As a veteran journalist and former New York Times reporter, Shenon knows to hedge his bets when it comes to conspiracy theories. All the same, he can’t help but engage the strange Cold War netherworld of Soviet defection, repatriation and pro-Castro activism in which Oswald lived during his brief adult life.

Shenon is particularly intrigued by Oswald’s September 1963 trip to Mexico City, where the future assassin tried and failed to gain Soviet and Cuban visas. While in Mexico, Shenon writes, Oswald apparently had a fling with a low-level staffer at the Cuban Consulate, and he was spotted at a Chubby Checker “twist party” attended by a Cuban diplomat deeply hostile to Kennedy. Two months later, back on American soil, Oswald shot and killed the president.

Shenon goes to great lengths to emphasize his new evidence about Oswald’s Mexico trip, and understandably so. When it comes to the most-studied murder of all time, it is no mean feat to turn up even the smallest tidbit. Still, the book stops short of suggesting a Cuban conspiracy, arguing simply that the Warren Commission (along with the FBI and the CIA) should have done more to investigate the available evidence. In the end, “A Cruel and Shocking Act” offers many of the trappings of conspiracy literature — doctored evidence, a mysterious suicide, a secret affair — without quite arguing in favor of a conspiracy.


What the book does show is something at once more sweeping and more banal: To the degree that the Warren Commission overlooked evidence or avoided subjects, the reasons were largely political and bureaucratic. The Kennedy family sought a limited autopsy, for instance, not because they feared the ballistics evidence but because they hoped to avoid exposing Kennedy’s health problems, including Addison’s disease. Similarly, CIA officials held back records on Oswald’s visit to Mexico City not because they intended to cover up a Cuban conspiracy but because they wanted to avoid revealing other wiretapping and surveillance operations. Perhaps most important, Lyndon Johnson and Earl Warren sought to limit the commission’s scope and timeline to get the whole affair out of the way before the next presidential election.

As Shenon points out, the commission’s flawed final report has ended up fueling rather than suppressing public suspicions of a high-level conspiracy — precisely the opposite of what Johnson and Warren intended. And yet one can’t help but feel sympathy for the political leaders charged with managing the assassination crisis. In the “jittery, even apocalyptic” atmosphere of 1963, Shenon writes, it seemed entirely possible that an accusation of Soviet or Cuban involvement could spark a full-blown foreign-policy crisis or even a nuclear war. In that context, the effort to limit the commission’s work may have turned out to be good politics but poor investigative history.

The price is that we may never know exactly what happened on Nov. 22, 1963. Fifty years out, we have hundreds of thousands of pages dedicated to undoing and redoing the work of the Warren Commission. But the more we find out, Shenon suggests, the more we realize how little we know. “In many ways,” he concludes, “this book is an account of my discovery of how much of the truth about the Kennedy assassination has still not been told.”

*A CRUEL AND SHOCKING ACT*

*The Secret History of*

*the Kennedy Assassination*

By Philip Shenon


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The CIA told the commission that Oswald, a self-proclaimed Marxist who had apparently gone to Mexico to get visas that would allow him to defect to Cuba, had come under limited surveillance by the agency’s Mexico City station after he made appearances at both the Cuban and Soviet embassies there. But CIA documents declassified in the 1990s suggested that the agency had Oswald under far more aggressive surveillance in Mexico than it admitted to the commission. After reading these documents, Slawson now believes that the spy agency doctored evidence, including tapes of wiretapped phone calls in Mexico, that would have shown that the CIA knew before the assassination about the danger that Oswald posed.
> ...


Second hand crap


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The promotional material for Philip Shenon’s rollicking new book, “A Cruel and Shocking Act,”reminds us that three questions have “haunted our nation” for the past 50 years: “Was the President killed by a single gunman? Was Lee Harvey Oswald part of a conspiracy? Did the Warren Commission discover the whole truth of what happened on November 22, 1963?”
> 
> Shenon does not definitively answer the first two questions; as he acknowledges, we may never have the final word on whatever conspiracy did or did not exist. On the third matter, however, his judgment is unequivocal. The Warren Commission, he writes, was “flawed from the start” because of bureaucratic infighting, political manipulation, destruction of evidence, tight deadlines, understaffing, deception by intelligence agencies and a host of other ills. Rather than attempting to offer the Ultimate Truth of the Kennedy Assassination, Shenon presents a persuasive, deeply researched account of why, 50 years out, that truth still seems so hard to find.
> 
> ...


I read that book.

It is not about the Warren commission and only talks about the commission a little

It is about the assassination from the secret service perspective.

Most agents know Oswald acted alone which is what the evidence proves and which none of your posts have challenged


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The promotional material for Philip Shenon’s rollicking new book, “A Cruel and Shocking Act,”reminds us that three questions have “haunted our nation” for the past 50 years: “Was the President killed by a single gunman? Was Lee Harvey Oswald part of a conspiracy? Did the Warren Commission discover the whole truth of what happened on November 22, 1963?”
> 
> Shenon does not definitively answer the first two questions; as he acknowledges, we may never have the final word on whatever conspiracy did or did not exist. On the third matter, however, his judgment is unequivocal. The Warren Commission, he writes, was “flawed from the start” because of bureaucratic infighting, political manipulation, destruction of evidence, tight deadlines, understaffing, deception by intelligence agencies and a host of other ills. Rather than attempting to offer the Ultimate Truth of the Kennedy Assassination, Shenon presents a persuasive, deeply researched account of why, 50 years out, that truth still seems so hard to find.
> 
> ...



LOL!  Lots of allegation and no proof of anything.  Do you not see that?  Even the piece admits it proves nothing.  Just more conspiracy theory fantasies designed to sell a book.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *What the Warren Commission Didn’t Know*
> A member of the panel that investigated JFK’s death now worries he was a victim of a “massive cover-up.”
> 
> By PHILIP SHENON
> ...



Tantalizing mystery of missing JFK assassination file solved — 23 years ago


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Lol. Other than the LYING Langley Nazi, I probably have more posts in this thread than anyone else.  I just don’t have patience for fools.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I'm sure you're a very prolific poster.  But NONE of the posts from you that I've seen include any proof, any unassailable fact nor any reasonable doubt that would lead a person to believe you have anything that refutes the Warren Commission findings.  I dont' know if it is because you are too stupid, too lazy or to emotionally troubled to realize that you have to prove your posts, but there's just nothing of substance there.


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You will have to do a better job. I can’t help you if you are lazy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


And none of them cites any evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


By that you mean you are a stupid imbecile who rants and repeats himself but has no clue what the fuck he is talking about

You have never backed up any of your posts with evidence because you are incapable of doing so

That makes you nothing more than a pathetic sap and a fool who just repeats crap you have half way heard and can never do any real research.


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


We have a problem Silly Lying Langley Nazi. You see what you think is evidence is really fiction, and what you think is fiction is really evidence.  So, someone as highly intelligent as I, can’t possibly debate someone as ignorant as you.  Sorry.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 27, 2019)

One has to be a brain dead moron to believe only three shots were fired with one "miss".


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Wrong

Evidence is evidence you simply have none and can never cite any

You are not intelligent you are as stupid little person

You keep calling the WC fiction but you have never read it and cannot even quote it or cite any part of it

You are not a smart man but a sap and a moron


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> One has to be a brain dead moron to believe only three shots were fired with one "miss".


That is what the evidence proves and you cannot demonstrate any contrary evidence


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 27, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > One has to be a brain dead moron to believe only three shots were fired with one "miss".
> ...




If "da gubermint" told you that the moon was actually made of bleu cheese, you would blindly believe it and swear it was gospel.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 27, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No it is about the evidence

Once again they have evidence and have proven 3 shots were fired and 1 missed.

You have no evidence to the contrary.

Trying to make it a "government lies to us" thing is not an intelligent argument.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You can't help me because you don't know anything except conspiracy theories that are based on nothing but imagination.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Because they have no evidence to cite.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



IF it were really fiction, shouldn't you be able to refute it as easily as he does to your posts?  But, you NEVER do.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 27, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> One has to be a brain dead moron to believe only three shots were fired with one "miss".



Then it should be easy for you to present some scientific evidence that there was more than three shots.  Cite your sources, my friend.

Oh, before you start, you might want to read this from the House Select Committee on Assassinations:

"The forensic pathology panel concluded that President Kennedy was struck by two, and only two, bullets, each of which entered from the rear.  The panel further concluded that the President was struck by one bullet that entered in the upper right of the back and exited from the front of the throat, and one bullet that entered in the right rear of the head near the cowlick area and exited from the right side of the head, toward the front. This second bullet caused a massive wound to the President's head upon exit. There is no medical evidence that the President was struck by a bullet entering the front of the head, and the possibility that a bullet could have struck the President and yet left no evidence is extremely remote. Because this conclusion appears to be inconsistent with the backward motion of the President's head in the Zapruder film, the committee consulted a wound ballistics expert to determine what relationship, if any, exists between the direction from which a bullet strikes the head and subsequent head movement.  The expert concluded that nerve damage from a bullet entering the President's head could have caused his back muscles to tighten which, in turn, could have caused his head to move toward the rear.  He demonstrated the phenomenon in a filmed experiment which involved the shooting of goats.  Thus, the committee determined that the rearward movement of the President's head would not be fundamentally inconsistent with a bullet striking from the rear."

Findings


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

Here are the FACTS:

1. Oswald was a CIA asset.
2. Oswald never fired a shot that day.
3. Oswald was the Patsy.
4. The WC was made up bull shit by the government, to protect and conceal the perpetrators.
5. The Mob and Deep State colluded to perform the hit.
6. Ruby was the Mob’s point man for the entire operation. He had to murder Oswald, when the cops failed to kill him in the movie house.

Simple truths.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 28, 2019)

Both the FBI and CIA in their private assessments felt there were more shooters at Dealy Plaza than just the patsy Oswald.
The facts bear out their judgement. https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Here are the FACTS:
> 
> 1. Oswald was a CIA asset.
> 2. Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> ...



If those are facts, you should be able to prove them.

I have proven that Oswald did fire a shot that day.  The paraffin test he took proved it.  

"During the course of the interrogation of Lee Harvey Oswald following the assassination a paraffin test was performed by the Dallas police on both of his hands and his right cheek. The paraffin cast of Oswald's hands reacted positively to the test."   
Appendix 10

"Oswald was the Patsy." is an opinion, not a fact.  In fact, your last 4 "facts" are merely opinions.  Perhaps you'd better learn the definition of a fact, so you stop using that word incorrectly.  A fact is a thing that is *known* or *proved* to be true.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the FACTS:
> ...



Anyone who has ever been in the military knows the difference between a gun and a rifle....you are trying to be disingenuous.

The ole sgt. hearing the recruit refer to his rifle as his gun.....would have the recruit hold his rifle in his right hand and his dick in his left hand and then  have him hold up his rifle and say this is my rifle and then have him shake his dick and say this is my gun....and then hold up his rifle again and say this is for shooting....and then have him shake his dick and say this is for fun.   over and over.

Irregardless..............., the FBI had conducted experiments showing the unreliability of paraffin tests. FBI expert Cortlandt Cunningham testified to this in front of the Warren Commission (3H487):And 17 men were involved in this test. Each man fired five shots from a .38 caliber revolver. Both the firing hand and the hand that was not involved in the firing were treated with paraffin casts, and then those casts treated with diphenylamine. A total of eight men showed negative or essentially negative results on both hands. A total of three men showed positive results on the idle hand, but negative on the firing hand. Two men showed positive results on their firing hand and negative results on their idle hands. And four men showed positive on both hands, after having fired only with their right hands.It is evident that false positives and false negatives occur with the revolvers. After the assassination the Warren Commission directed the FBI to run the same experiment using the C2766 rifle and ammunition which was identical to what was found in the Texas School Book Depository. Cunningham related the results of that experiment (3H494):

JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- The "Paraffin Test"


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Both the FBI and CIA in their private assessments felt there were more shooters at Dealy Plaza than just the patsy Oswald.
> The facts bear out their judgement. https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy




Very interesting.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

The incredible 'wrongness' of the Warren Report...it is deeply flawed.


The Incredible Wrongness of the Warren Report The Official Inquiry into the Assassination of JFK Is Deeply Flawed By Donald E. Wilkes, Jr. There was never any substantial reason to congratulate the Warren Commission for its performance.—Murray Kempton In my article last week I explained why, based on information discovered or disclosed since the 1964 Warren Report, the Report’s principal conclusions—that there was no conspiracy behind the JFK assassination, and that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, shot and killed JFK—now stand discredited. I shall now explain why a reevaluation of the Report in light of the new information requires rejection of other key aspects of the Report.

The Incredible Wrongness of the Warren Report


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the FACTS:
> ...


One does have to have the abily to think logically and put the totality of the event in focus. You have proven you do not have these abilities. 

So sorry.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Here are the FACTS:
> 
> 1. Oswald was a CIA asset.
> 2. Oswald never fired a shot that day.
> ...


Those are not facts.

No evidence has ever been found connecting Oswald to the CIA.

The evidence shows he is the only one to fire the three shots.

He was no Patsy

The WC is supported by evidence which you cannot challenge.

There is no evidence of any collusion

Ruby was not mob connected and acted alone

Your assertions are not factual.

Provide some evidence to support them and do not lie and claim you already have.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


One needs evidence to reach logical conclusions and you have no evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Both the FBI and CIA in their private assessments felt there were more shooters at Dealy Plaza than just the patsy Oswald.
> The facts bear out their judgement. https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


The fbi and CIA made no such assessments and the facts do not support such an assessment.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The incredible 'wrongness' of the Warren Report...it is deeply flawed.
> 
> 
> The Incredible Wrongness of the Warren Report The Official Inquiry into the Assassination of JFK Is Deeply Flawed By Donald E. Wilkes, Jr. There was never any substantial reason to congratulate the Warren Commission for its performance.—Murray Kempton In my article last week I explained why, based on information discovered or disclosed since the 1964 Warren Report, the Report’s principal conclusions—that there was no conspiracy behind the JFK assassination, and that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, shot and killed JFK—now stand discredited. I shall now explain why a reevaluation of the Report in light of the new information requires rejection of other key aspects of the Report.
> ...


Just opinion with no evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Paraffin tests were proven unreliable which means they prove nothing one way or the other


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 28, 2019)

"The post-Watergate Church Committee documented CIA plots to kill Fidel Castro in great detail; its probe into the Kennedy assassination was more limited, as seen in the name of the slim volume "The Investigation of the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy: Performance of the Intelligence Agencies." But this report was highly critical of both the CIA and FBI; Senator Schweiker told a TV audience that "the [Warren] report...has collapsed like a house of cards" and spoke of "senior intelligence officials who directed the cover-up."
The CIA and the JFK Assassination

Doesn't Schweiker know that there are several trolls here who swear by the Warren Commission the way a Southern Baptist preacher swears by every single word in the Holy Bible?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> "The post-Watergate Church Committee documented CIA plots to kill Fidel Castro in great detail; its probe into the Kennedy assassination was more limited, as seen in the name of the slim volume "The Investigation of the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy: Performance of the Intelligence Agencies." But this report was highly critical of both the CIA and FBI; Senator Schweiker told a TV audience that "the [Warren] report...has collapsed like a house of cards" and spoke of "senior intelligence officials who directed the cover-up."
> The CIA and the JFK Assassination
> 
> Doesn't Schweiker know that there are several trolls here who swear by the Warren Commission the way a Southern Baptist preacher swears by every single word in the Holy Bible?


By trolls you mean people who started the thread and disagree with you.

You cannot tolerate disagreement based on evidence.

No one swears by anything we are asking for evidence which you never man up and provide.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Go back and read my post again and find where I used the word "gun".  You're making up stuff because you can't address the facts in the post.    And, while the paraffin test had reliability issues, the fact is that both of Oswald's hands tested positive for nitrates.  If you'd read the post, you would know that.  Thanks for showing  you really have reading deficiencies.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



One does have to have the ability to read and then PROVE what he/she claims.  You have repeatedly shown you don't know what a fact is nor do you have the ability to prove anything you post.  EVERYONE who can read sees this.  You should delete this account as you have ruined it..


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Apparently you have read only the WC Report.

News Flash: There is much more written about the assassination. However as a statist, you only accept what the criminals in the government tell you. You would have done well in communist East Germany.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Unlike you many of us have read the Warren commission report and many of the various conspiracy theory books.

This is what an intelligent person does 

Less intelligent people like you and Dale and many others refuse to read both sides and live in an echo chamber.

You believe anything a conspiracy writer tells you like a sap.

You fall for lies which could easily be fact checked but you refuse to check 

You have never read the Warren commission report.

This makes you the gullible sucker.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I will not waste my time reading a phoney document designed to mislead the American People.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You just proved my point you have no idea what it says and you fall for every lie someone tells you.

For example I already explained how you naively fell for the magic bullet theory which was invented by conspiracy theorist and has been disproven.

You have no idea that it is phony when you stupidly refuse to read it and belieuve anything like a sap.

Ever notice how atheists often know more about the Bible than Christians? They do because they want to know about what they are disputing, they do not argue from ignorance as you do.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You are one of the sheep easily led around by the nose.  

And once again..................................

  Scientific experts concur in the view that the paraffin test has proved extremely unreliable in use.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


No I am not 

You are far more gullible and naive 

I read both sides of the issue and judge based on evisence you strictly read one side, ignore the other and judge based on emotion and ideology.

I know that paraffin tests are unreliable which is why they are not evidence exonerating or implicating oswald

They prove nothing one way or the other.


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are a poor brainless dupe of a sheep.  If you had a scintilla of smarts, you would know the WC is fanciful fiction designed to deceive dupes like you.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

What are the odds that some screwball willing to sacrifice his life in order to kill the President just happens to work at a job site where the President will drive by at a very slow speed?....a job he was referred to?  What are the odds of all that just naturally occurring?

not even to mention all the wide open windows in the school book depository....when even a person with the slightest knowledge of the things done by the secret service to protect  a President knows that one of the major things they do is to make sure all such windows are closed.  

Why is it the Warren commission wants you to believe that Oswald was so stupid he would kill a President from the same building he worked in?

 How stupid would someone have to be to not understand the repercussions of doing that?.

 Oswald may not have had a i.q. in the neighborhood of Einsteins but he certainly was smart enough to know how much trouble he would be in if he did such a thing. 

Using mere common sense and a tad of logic....If Oswald was willing to kill the President from his worksite  he would have had to be willing to sacrifice his life....and there is no evidence that he was suicidal. 

If as some suggest he did it for the fame and glory etc.  Why would he deny it in such a vehement and credible manner?

  Someone that does something like that would  want the credit for it....they would say something like....yes I did it and I am proud of doing it....or I did it for the American People, or I did it for the communist party...long live Marx...something along those lines......

Definitely not....' I am just a patsy'. 

No one ....not even a retard, would want to go down in history as a 'patsy'....and that is the last thing someone with grandiose ideas of revolution and communism would ever say.  Nothing heroic about being a patsy.

Then if you happen to believe all this unbelievable stuff.....stop......wait....it is not over.....

The Warren commission also wants you to believe another nut case just by happenstance----- happened to be on the scene...and that he was able to insert himself into the ideal spot to kill oswald...just out of sheer luck with no planning whatsoever...and it gets worse.....this man Ruby....not a paragon of virtues by any stretch of the imagination was the owner of a gyp joint....a strip club and thus steeped in worldly ways....no great believer in any cause or movement....would such a person just  suddenly decide to committ  murder and thus sacrafice his life because-- why?  He was  insane?  How conveinient all that was for the Warren Commision -----as in two nutcases who they could place all the blame on....no one else...just a couple of crazy guys.

 Not even hollywood would put some script like the above in a movie...Not even in some  b movie script.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



News Flash:  While there is a lot written, there's been NOTHING proven except the official version.  If you want to be taken seriously, you need to provide proof of what you post.  Since you can't provide proof, you can't be taken seriously.  

Insults and name calling cannot and will not be substituted for a substantial argument supported by facts.  Everyone can look back and see how poorly you've done.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...





MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



ROTFLMAO!  You read and embrace every weird conspiracy theory that is created, but you draw the line at the document that is written with scientific support and proof supplied for every point it presents?  That's hilarious.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah, no proof, just blather.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 28, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



anyone who would believe the Warren Commision report is so gullible they should never call for proof.

Yes, the CIA Director Was Part of the JFK Assassination Cover-Up


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yep. Keep believing.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Still nothing of substance.  Just blather.  It ought to be SO easy to persuade me since I'm "gullible", but you can't because you have no proof of anything you believe.


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Damn that is so right.  

Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Until you can prove otherwise, I will.  Thanks for your permission.  LMAO!


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


The evidence is so overwhelming, that your pea brain can’t accept it.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Nice article.  But, I don't see copies of the memos that the person claimed were written.  I'm willing to believe the CIA didn't cooperate, but would need to see proof of what's claimed in the article.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


You would not know and are speaking in ignorance.

You have never read it, you cannot quote it, you have no idea what it says and it is a mystery to you


It is the conspiracy theories which are designed to deceive dupes and fools and you fell for them


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Fact it is you who believes but never researches or checks
Your only argument is uuuuhhh statist government lies blah blah blah

You never present evidence and run from it like a coward every time


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Never call for proof?

You have never presented evidence including with this last link.

Emotion and ideology is not a valid argument and you have no idea what is true or false when you willfully refuse to look at the other side

You are the sheeple


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Believing the conclusions of the WC, is akin to believing Hillary lost because Trump colluded with Russia. 

LMFAO!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes you keep making ridiculous statements but never offer evidence.

You believe different conclusions based on ideology and childish emotions 

The wc has evidence you do not


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The WC has evidence......Too funny. You get dumber with every post.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes and you do not


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Dumb, dumb, and dumber.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Nope true true and truer

You never read the wc report and have no basis for your claims


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



And yet, you STILL have produced no evidence of it.  Makes your attempt to insult hollow.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Opinion, not fact.  Another epic fail for you.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



The burden of proof was and is on the state.  What proof do you have that Oswald shot anyone?

  You have no motive, you have no one that saw him shoot anyone.

You have the intelligence community in essence investigating itself and controlling the Warren Commission....whose mission was to convince the public that a lone nut killed the President....whilst also claiming that Jack Ruby was another nut case who killed oswald ...can anyone really be blamed for refusing to believe this less than b movie material?

again.................https://www.amazon.com/Breach-Trust-Warren-Commission-Failed/dp/0700619399&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


/----/ Did they have gun residue tests on skin and clothing back in 1963? I know he did shoot Officer Tippet, but that was with a handgun. Just wondering if it was available and if it was done.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



What makes you think Oswald shot officer Tippet?

 Anyhow.....yes parrafin tests were done....undertanding though they are notoriously unreliable....so it is irrelevant.

The Case Against Oswald


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Got as far as your Mauser claim and stopped reading
> ...


If only JFK was wearing his tin foil hat.....<Sigh>


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> If only JFK was wearing his tin foil hat.....<Sigh>


Why not loan him yours, loser?

Oh, that's right....because a team of assassins blew his brains out long ago and the LBJ led government began a long and still functioning cover up of the coup d'etat. 

I like you better when you shut the eff up instead of trolling your own thread you based on lies.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 29, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



The assassination of JFK: an eyewitness account


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



A paraffin test WAS done and Oswald's hands tested positive.  Conspiracy theorists claim the tests were unreliable (they were to an extent) and point to the fact that there was no residue on Oswald's face, but with the way rifle bolts operate, that is not a surprise.

JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- The "Paraffin Test"


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Did they have gun residue tests on skin and clothing back in 1963? I know he did shoot Officer Tippet, but that was with a handgun. Just wondering if it was available and if it was done.


Three separate tests on Oswald while in police custody came up negative as far as firing a rifle was concerned.
He may have fired a handgun at some point but proof of that was inconclusive. Oswald's Rifle and Paraffin Tests : The JFK Assassination

So the idea that Oswald was up there with his junk rifle firing away at the president is definitely disproved. Just another Warren Report lie but an important one. 
The gun itself was a cheap thirty year old weapon that could not be sighted properly or even fired. *"The firing pin of the sixth-floor carbine was worn and there was rust on it and its spring.  In fact, before their firing tests with the carbine, the master riflemen who performed the tests did not even pull the trigger, out of fear that they might break the firing pin."*
An Objective Review of the Evidence that Lee Harvey Oswald was a Patsy - The Constantine Report
I suggest reading the link. It is excellent.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /----/ Did they have gun residue tests on skin and clothing back in 1963? I know he did shoot Officer Tippet, but that was with a handgun. Just wondering if it was available and if it was done.
> ...



Conspiracy theory vomit.  

Testimony from Robert A. Frazier from the FBI.

"Mr. McCLOY - When you examined the rifle the first time, you said that it showed signs of some corrosion and wear?
Mr. FRAZIER - Yes, sir. 
Mr. McCLOY - Was it what you would call pitted, were the lands in good shape? 
Mr. FRAZIER - No, sir; the lands and the grooves were worn, the corners were worn, and the interior of the surface was roughened from corrosion or wear. 
Mr. McCLOY - Was there metal fouling in the barrel? 
Mr. FRAZIER - I did not examine it for that. 
Mr. McCLOY - Could you say roughly how many rounds you think had been fired since it left the factory, with the condition of the barrel as you found it? 
Mr. FRAZIER - No, sir; I could not, because the number of rounds is not an indication of the condition of the barrel, since if a barrel is allowed to rust, one round will remove that rust and wear the barrel to the same extent as 10 or 15 or 50 rounds just fired through a clean barrel. 
Mr. McCLOY - Thank you."

This is the testimony that got everyone excited, and that has been used to "prove" the interior of C2766's barrel was rusted on 22/11/63 and that a bullet could not have passed through it on that day.

However, a careful examination of Frazier's testimony, and the consideration of the following points, will show clearly that Frazier said no such thing.

1. A worn and corroded barrel is not necessarily a rusty barrel. I have seen severely corroded and worn barrel interiors that are as shiny as the day the rifle was made, simply because someone has taken the time to clean the barrel.

2. As Frazier correctly points out, it is impossible to look at the interior of a barrel and determine if worn riflings are from wear due to a great number of shots fired through that barrel, or corrosion from improper storage and lack of cleaning and oiling.

Testimony Of Robert A. Frazier


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

How the CIA came to doubt the Warren Commission report.

How the CIA Came to Doubt the Official Story of JFK’s Murder


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> How the CIA came to doubt the Warren Commission report.
> 
> How the CIA Came to Doubt the Official Story of JFK’s Murder



From YOUR link:

"None of the files released last week undermines the Warren Commission’s finding that Oswald killed Kennedy with shots fired from his perch on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository in Dallas’ Dealey Plaza—a conclusion supported by 21st century forensic analysis—and that there was no credible evidence of a second gunman."

Keep searching.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

Oswald's Mother: A Mauser, is a Mauser, is a Mannlicher-Carcano
The more you uncover Warren Commission lies the more it smells like bullshit. 
The question is, why do some people willingly propagate lies and disinformation? The answer is they must be shameless liars themselves and mentally ill deviants.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 29, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ Oswald was a marksman in the Marine corps. Claiming he'd fire a rifle filled with corrosion rather than cleaning thoroughly is not plausible.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Jack Ruby said if they would get him out of Texas he would tell the truth....but of course they would not do that.....could it be they did not want to hear the truth? 

Jack Ruby.....said.......

'Everything pertaining to what's happening has never come to the surface. The world will never know the true facts of what occurred, my motives. The people who had so much to gain, and had such an ulterior motive for putting me in the position I'm in, will never let the true facts come above board to the world.'


Jack Ruby also said....

'When I mentioned about Adlai Stevenson, if he was vice president there would never have been an assassination of our beloved President Kennedy' 

  Is he saying LBJ was the key to the assassination?



Read more at When I mentioned about Adlai Stevenson, if he was vice... at QuoteTab



Read more at Everything pertaining to what's happening has never come to... at QuoteTab


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If only JFK was wearing his tin foil hat.....<Sigh>
> ...


It was one guy not a team as the evidence proves.

He started the thread you moron which makes you the troll


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Did Lee Harvey Oswald shoot at General Edwin Walker?

Did Lee Harvey Oswald Shoot at General Edwin Walker? : The JFK Assassination


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Is there a lawyer in the house?   

Can a federal commission legally convict someone of murder who is dead and thus unable to defend himself?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Is there a lawyer in the house?
> 
> Can a federal commission legally convict someone of murder who is dead and thus unable to defend himself?


No one ever said they convicted him they simply proved that he did it with evidence which you ignore and have never been able to challenge with evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Did Lee Harvey Oswald shoot at General Edwin Walker?
> 
> Did Lee Harvey Oswald Shoot at General Edwin Walker? : The JFK Assassination


Yes 

The bullet was matched to his rifle.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jack Ruby said if they would get him out of Texas he would tell the truth....but of course they would not do that.....could it be they did not want to hear the truth?
> 
> Jack Ruby.....said.......
> 
> ...


He was babbling during his trial 

After he was convicted he dropped the B's and steadfastly maintained he acted alone until he died.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Oswald's Mother: A Mauser, is a Mauser, is a Mannlicher-Carcano
> The more you uncover Warren Commission lies the more it smells like bullshit.
> The question is, why do some people willingly propagate lies and disinformation? The answer is they must be shameless liars themselves and mentally ill deviants.


You have not uncovered any lie


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Maybe maybe not but as Frazier clearly states it was just as likely due to long use than lack of cleaning 

Oswald stored it in a blanket in a garage which Is not ideal and can lead to rust.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Problems with The Warren Commission report discussed.....

*"...no one can look and not see this evidence. And yet it was not seen. It was not considered. I have to think that this failure to see and this failure to consider was deliberate."*

*Vincent Salandria and Gaeton Fonzi Discuss Problems with the Warren Commission Report, Philadelphia (1966)*


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Did Lee Harvey Oswald shoot at General Edwin Walker?
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Problems with The Warren Commission report discussed.....
> 
> *"...no one can look and not see this evidence. And yet it was not seen. It was not considered. I have to think that this failure to see and this failure to consider was deliberate."*
> 
> *Vincent Salandria and Gaeton Fonzi Discuss Problems with the Warren Commission Report, Philadelphia (1966)*


When will you post evidence than oponion


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Even if that is true it does not mean that Oswald fired the rifle....eyewitness testimony said there were two suspects that fled in a car  and neither one of them looked like Oswald....plus oswald could not even drive a car.  perhaps Oswald...if he indeed bought the rifle loaned it out or perhaps sold it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No he simply walked as he explained to his wife .

You are engaging in speculation the evidence however proves he did it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Oh?  he just walked down the street carrying a rifle?  How far did he have to walk...I would really doubt the General lived anywhere close to the type of neighborhood oswald resided in.

Oh I guess he could have  got on a bus with the rifle disguised as curtain rods?  eh?    A curious thing I have never heard anyone mention how Oswald actually got to the Generals residence....if he in fact did....no one can prove it.

Did you see this>>>>Did Lee Harvey Oswald Shoot at General Edwin Walker? : The JFK Assassination


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

A very curious friend of Lee Harvey Oswald...............GEORGE DE MOHRENSCHILDT


GEORGE DE MOHRENSCHILDT


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Oswald explained in detail and it was all very plausible.

Walkers house sat in front of some railroad tracks which were no longer in use and bordered trees. It was easy for Oswald to wrap his rifle and carry it in a duffle bag through town until he could walk down the tracks. He then dug a hole and after taking the shot he simply walked back the way he came and quickly buried the rifle. Later he simply went back and retrieved it.

This is why you are the naive and gullible one. You keep saying how wrong the warren commission report is but you have no clue what it says and have yet to even challenge it.

You cannot refute something when you are absolutely ignorant about it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The state supplied massive evidence and met that burden.

You have the burden of using evidence to dispute them and you have yet to do so.

Yes we do have motive and a pattern of attempted murder.

The intelligence community was in no way investigating itself and in no way controlled the commission.

The WC was never attempting to prove Oswald guilty they simply ended up doing so
Their documented written mandate was to find the truth and nothing more.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Hey....boyo.....I got a bridge I would like to talk to you about.....ya know the one over in brooklyn.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



So who did Oswald explain all this too?   Your fairy godmother?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Well....certainly sounds plausible and a intelligent way to do it....yet you want to claim he was so stupid ....he would shoot the President from his work area and have no escape plan at all???   Makes no sense.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


So do you have any idea where that came from ?

It came from private con artists which is exactly what conspiracy theorists are 

In other words you are the one being suckered.

You have no earthly clue what the Warren commission report says 

Therefore you only follow blindly anyone who tells you anything making you the gullible one.

You cannot accurately claim to be in the know or informed when you refuse to check what you are attacking.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


His wife marina


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Yes 

He did not have nealy as much time to plan Kennedy's assassination he only had one day 

The target ( Kennedy ) was a huge once in a lifetime opportunity and he was prepared to give up his life for the chance 

Under those circumstances he needed no escape plan


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


...and you believe the Russians stole the election for Donnie.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Actually no

I dont


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That is most absurd. You need to seek mental help.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   The KGB colonel's daughter....oh yeh.  Like anything she says is to be believed. 

She would have said anything the FBI wanted her to say.....she did not want to be shipped back to Russia.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Even if that is true it does not mean that Oswald fired the rifle....eyewitness testimony said there were two suspects that fled in a car and neither one of them looked like Oswald....plus oswald could not even drive a car. perhaps Oswald...if he indeed bought the rifle loaned it out or perhaps sold it.


Like everything else with the Warren Commission narrative of the JFK killing there is great doubt that Lee Oswald ever bought that Manlicher-Carcano rifle and that their story is true. Guns
I suggest you check out the link.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


No it is not  

it is quite logical

You need lessons in logic


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Even if that is true it does not mean that Oswald fired the rifle....eyewitness testimony said there were two suspects that fled in a car and neither one of them looked like Oswald....plus oswald could not even drive a car. perhaps Oswald...if he indeed bought the rifle loaned it out or perhaps sold it.
> ...


There is no doubt at all he bought it

You have never challenged the WC in any way


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Her father was not a colonel and not even in the KGB.

She was in no danger of being sent back they needed her as a witness

So your attempt at discrediting her is a massive failure.


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The WC is a joke, but this doofus thinks it’s the Bible.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


He was a Communist who defected to the USSR, then returned.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Oh? he just walked down the street carrying a rifle? How far did he have to walk...I would really doubt the General lived anywhere close to the type of neighborhood oswald resided in.
> 
> Oh I guess he could have got on a bus with the rifle disguised as curtain rods? eh? A curious thing I have never heard anyone mention how Oswald actually got to the Generals residence....if he in fact did....no one can prove it.
> 
> Did you see this>>>>Did Lee Harvey Oswald Shoot at General Edwin Walker? : The JFK Assassination


More details not covered by the Warren Commission that the Kool Aid drinkers cannot provide. He just walked around with his cheap war surplus rifle until he somehow got to General Walker's residence. Of course....


Oswald was beaten by Dallas cops and grilled for house on end and kept denying (he "strenuously" denies) the charge of murder invented by J. Edgar Hoover and Gerald Ford.
Pretty odd for a man who wanted to make a name for himself by killing the president...if you believe the Warren cover up which no half way bright person would do.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Marina Oswald's father was an important part of the Soviet ...  the rank of lieutenant-colonel or colonel in the Ministry of Internal Affairs (MVD).

Report of the President's Commission on the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




No it is a report backed up by evidence

You call it a joke but you have never read it and are massively ignorant of what it says. And of course you can never cite evidence to challenge it


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> He was a Communist who defected to the USSR, then returned.


He said he was a communist. It's doubtful the Navy would assign Oswald to a high security post like Atsugi Japan where the US ran their ultra secret U-2 spy plane program knowing he was a Marxist communist. 
More details for the Warren Commission to somehow account for. They did not explain this incongruity, of course.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Wrong

HE was a minor official in the local police in Minsk


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > He was a Communist who defected to the USSR, then returned.
> ...


Atsugi in general was not a high security post only a small compound which the CIA controlled was high security.

The rest of the massive air base was run of the mill and staffed by thousands of average sailors soldiers airmen and marines.

No incongruity


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The WC is nothing but a total fabrication. Almost nothing in it is true. How can you be so dumb as to accept it as truth?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




You would not know as you have no clue what it says and have never read it

Cite one specific passage which is fabricated and provide evidence


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The rifle was ordered by mail order by a Mr. Hillel....or it could have been anyone  using any name.....if someone wanted to frame Oswald the first they would need would be some kind of evidence that he had bought the rifle....but that evidence could have been easily manufactured.

Or someone could have told him to order the rifle...and then taken it from him.  

One must understand that if Oswald was not the triggerman then someone went to a lot of trouble to set him up as the fall guy.  It was a sophisticated operation and who would be capable of such planning?

To believe Oswald was the triggerman....then he would either have had to be suicidal or very stupid....no evience of him being in either category.

All his actions after the killing appear to be those of a very frightened person who understood all too well at this point he had been set up and hung out to dry.....the perfect patsy.

No money, nowhere to go....and if he had been the shooter why didnt he have his pistol with him?  Why would he have to go back home to get his pistol?   This from a fellow who allegedly had a very intelligent plan to shoot Gen. Walker....???   No plan?   or  just a patsy?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 29, 2019)

I love when my girl talks about the/her grassy knoll. I try to solve that conspiracy all the time, can't stop. I dive into it, searching for the real answers.


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > He was a Communist who defected to the USSR, then returned.
> ...


Yes just one tidbit of evidence that calls into question the conclusions of the WC. Add the thousands of additional items of evidence that blow up the WC, and it is easy to conclude it was a total farce.


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Who was capable of such planning?  The CIA.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Do you have any common sense?   or analytical ability?  

Why would Oswald shoot the president from his work-site?  Obviously knowing he would thus be a prime suspect as in he and his wife were monitored by the FBI.

What was his motive?

Why did he leave the rifle there?  When as you say he could have easily put it in a duffel bag and or hid it somewhere?

Why didn't he have an escape plan?

Do you have any evidence he was suicidal?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The rifle was ordered by mail order by a Mr. Hillel....or it could have been anyone using any name.....if someone wanted to frame Oswald the first they would need would be some kind of evidence that he had bought the rifle....but that evidence could have been easily manufactured.
> 
> Or someone could have told him to order the rifle...and then taken it from him.
> 
> ...


Alex Hidel was an alias used by Lee Oswald (it would make a good forum i.d.). But the problem is the US Post Office does
not deliver packages to P.O. boxes for people other than the name under which the box is rented, Lee Harvey Oswald. 
Also at the time Oswald was allegedly filling out a money order for the rifle he was supposedly working at the TSBD. 
So where was he? At work or at the post office?

Also why would Oswald buy a carbine rifle, a weapon with a relatively short barrel and notoriously unreliable at longer distances, when a rifle, like the Mauser 7.65 found in the shooter's nest when Dallas police first got there, would have been much better at firing down from the sixth floor of his workplace on a limousine that was moving away from him?

Doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...




When Oswald was arrested he had the fake ID of Hillel. His wife and others knew he had the rifle he was routinely seen tinkering with it and took it shooting and was photographed with it by his wife. There is no doubt he bought it.

This evidence stretches back months before the assassination and no it could not be easily manufactured that far back. He also bought his pistol from the same source and had it on him when he was arrested and of course you ignore his prints on the rifle.

We have already been over one of your false claims. He was not a smart man and in fact was something of a fool.

He Was FRIGHTENED  immediately after the shooting but not in such a way to suggest he was being framed. He was frightened because he one he had committed a serious crime and every cop in the nation would be after him. We have massive evidence he committed the crime but none that anyone else was involved and his actions were consistent with this.

HE did not have the pistol because he stored the weapon in separate places which makes sense. A rifle would probably not have been welcome in the boarding house and he would have had no where to hide it there. However hiding it in Ruth Payne's garage was plausible and marina knew he kept it there which is where she was staying. On the other hand a pistol is very easy to hide in a boarding house. As we have already shown he began planning the assassination on the day BEFORE it happened while he was at work. So he had a choice. Go back to the boarding house and retrieve the pistol which he cannot use to shoot at the president effectively OR go to Ruth Payne's and retrieve the rifle which he can use to effectively shoot the president. It was not plausible to do both and he needed the rifle more.

HE had little money on his person because he left most of the money he had with his wife along with his wedding ring which he was never known to have removed. This and other changes in his behavior indicates a certain fatalism. Which makes sense. He was fairly stupid but not entirely dumb and was smart enough to know it was a likely suicidal course he was setting out on. He knew there would be no coming back. Which does not preclude seizing on an opportunity to run away if it presented itself which it briefly did

Under those circumstances he needed no plan and had no time to form one like he did with walker. Walker was a target which lived in the same town and was stationary in his home. JFK was passing through and this would probably be the only time Oswald would have such an opportunity. Which means to hell with the plan just do the best he could to take the shot.

Once again all of this is laid out and explained in detail in the WC and supported by evidence. But of course you prefer an echo chamber and only pay attention to conspiracy theorists who con you and you naively fall for whatever they say


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

A few more things about the Warren Commision.....................https://www.history.com/news/9-things-you-may-not-know-about-the-warren-commission


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The rifle was ordered by mail order by a Mr. Hillel....or it could have been anyone using any name.....if someone wanted to frame Oswald the first they would need would be some kind of evidence that he had bought the rifle....but that evidence could have been easily manufactured.
> ...



He was not working at the TSBD when he bought the rifle you idiot he was not even living in texas.

He bought it months before hand while living in Louisiana and did have a PO box in Hillel's name

A mauser was not found in the TSBD His carcano was and the officers who found it merely misidentified it.

He bought it through the mail because he was a low income loser who could not afford a decent rifle and had no car to drive around shoping for one


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> A few more things about the Warren Commision.....................https://www.history.com/news/9-things-you-may-not-know-about-the-warren-commission


None of which is evidence refuting their concluson.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


It is not information  it is willful ignorance.
Atsugi was not a highly secure base it was a run of the mill military airport where tens of thousands were stationed and passed in and out.

CIte a specific passage which is a lie and provide evidence


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Why didn't he have an escape plan?
> 
> Do you have any evidence he was suicidal?


According to the Warren Commission Oswald killed the president because he had low self esteem and killing the most powerful man in the world would let everyone know how important he really was. 
Why would such a man try to run off and hide himself? How do gain attention that way?
And why would you "strenuously deny" you had shot the president and call yourself a "patsy" when reporters had a moment to speak with you and get your reaction to your arrest?

Does this make any sense? No. Of course not.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Asked and answered.

He had a once in a lifetime opportunity to shoot at the president and could smuggle his rifle in. The president was driving right by the building and a warehouse is a perfect place to construct a snipers nest.( unlike the knoll which would be an awful spot to shoot from ).

In other words this expression may confuse you but it was a crime of OPPORTUNITY.

His motive was a deranged sense of his own historical importance combined with an idiotic desire to start a revolution.

HE left the rifle because he knew the police would seal the building off very fast and be looking for ANYONE with a bag big enough to conceal a rifle.

I never said he was suicidal I said he behaved in a way consistent with knowing his crime would be suicidal

HE did not have an escape plan because he knew it was next to impossible to escape and committing the crime was more important than getting away and he only had one day to plan


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't he have an escape plan?
> ...


The Warren Commission never claimed he killed kennedy because of low self esteem you idiot

This is what happens when you post in ignorance you are forced to dream crap up because you do not know what they said


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes I do have such ability in greater measure than you

You have no clue what the hell you are talking about and all you do is repeat crap you have heard in a knee jerk manner while ignoring the details

Here is a hint for you dumbass.

You cannot analyze when you only have partial information and willfully ignore the rest


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Atsugi is not your normal military post. As a former Kamakazi pilot training center with deep underground bunkers, all of the major intelligence agencies maintained stations there from the end of World War II. Atsugi airbase was also the home of the U2 spy plane.

Oswald at Atsugi?


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Why would the Secret Service not pick up Oswald, prior to JFK’s arrival?  The only US marine to defect to the USSR at the height of the Cold War, claim to have  given up classified info, returned to the USA without consequences, met at airport by CIA operative George M who strangely befriends Oswald and who strangely dies one day before testifying before Congress. Oswald was well known to authorities due to his outspoken (phony) support of Castro. 

Not only do they not pick up Oswald they see to it the motorcade takes a dangerously slow tight turns route through Dallas, with building windows wide open, and magically passing right by Oswald place of work. 

Only dumb asses and CIA fucks believe the WC.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Atsugi is not your normal military post. As a former Kamakazi pilot training center with deep underground bunkers, all of the major intelligence agencies maintained stations there from the end of World War II. Atsugi airbase was also the home of the U2 spy plane.
> 
> Oswald at Atsugi?


Yes, as stated. Getting a security clearance to work at one the U.S.'s most sensitive Cold War bases for a self described
Marxist Communist would be a neat trick indeed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes it was a normal and massive airbase which also happened to include a separate compound for the CIA.

But the rest of the massive airbase was quite run of the mill and oswald never had access to the secured areas.

He was one of thousands of average service members stationed there


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Atsugi is not your normal military post. As a former Kamakazi pilot training center with deep underground bunkers, all of the major intelligence agencies maintained stations there from the end of World War II. Atsugi airbase was also the home of the U2 spy plane.
> ...


He needed no security clearance to work there you moron and neither did the thousands of others stationed there with him


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



analyze this...............OSWALD LINK TO C.I.A. REPORTED AT INQUIRY


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He never claimed to have given up classified material to the soviets and had none to give up. You have been caught in that lie before.

He was not By any cia operative at the airport he was met by his mother and brother and no one else.

The secret service would not have known who he was or where and they had no legal reason to to pick him up

Even they have to obey the constitution and he broke no law that anyone knew of..

It is legal for any american including a former marine to move to other countries even communist countries

Only dumbfucks criticize what they have never read and are ignorant of LIKE YOU


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



By his own admission sketchy and with no details.

No evidence there'

You need to learn what analyze means it means knowing what things like SKETCHY memory means when one is recalling second hand details


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...





    In his Warren Commission testimony, John E. Donovan, the
officer who had been in charge of Oswald's crew at the El Toro
Marine base in California, stated that all personnel working in
the radar center were required to have a minimum security
clearance of secret.


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


There is no doubt Oswald was a CIA asset. Only a CIA asset gets to defect to the USSR, commit treason, return without consequences, and befriends known CIA fixer.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Which is irrelevant as we were discussing atsugi

Tens of thousands worked at atsugi with no clearance


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Wrong

There is no evidence he was CIA and your claim is self defeating. Had he been CIA the soviets would never have let him go and they knew he was a worthless moron who would do them no good.

He committed no treason he EMIGRATED which is legal


----------



## gipper (Jan 29, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Soupy you better call Langley, because you need reinforcements. You are taking a major ass kickiing.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> The only US marine to defect to the USSR at the height of the Cold War, claim to have given up classified info, returned to the USA without consequences, met at airport by CIA operative George M who strangely befriends Oswald and who strangely dies one day before testifying before Congress.


George De Morenschildt supposedly committed suicide before his testimony and it was odd that De Morenschildt was found in his stocking feet, yet an audio recording recovered (for the purposes of recording a soap opera) clearly picked up the sound of footsteps before a shotgun blast ended his life. 

By the way, liar and WC quisling Bill O' Reilly lied about being at De Morenshildt's front door and hearing the shot gun blast
that killed him which demonstrates how the cover up goes on decades after the fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I know you have a reading comprehension problem but it is the other way around.

I am taking you to school and debunking the shit out of your idiotic claims with facts

You know it too which is why you have to get all personal after being righteously owned by me


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

Maybe we missed something.....................

*Maybe we missed something': Warren Commission insider publicly concedes that JFK assasination was likely a conspiracy*
*The Warren report was meant to put an end to the swirling conspiracy theories — but 50 years later, one man who worked on the report is questioning it's accuracy*





James W. "Ike" Altgens / Associated Press




Describing someone as a “conspiracy theorist” is usually meant as an insult, suggesting tin-foil hats and babbling rants on late-night radio talk shows. But when it comes to the assassination of U.S. President John F. Kennedy, the list of important, seemingly credible public figures who count themselves as conspiracy theorists is long and impressive.

Fifty years ago this coming week, the President’s Commission on the Assassination of President John F. Kennedy, the panel led by Chief Justice Earl Warren and better known as the Warren Commission, published an 888-page final report that identified Lee Harvey Oswald as the sole gunman in Dealey Plaza and said there was no evidence of a conspiracy, foreign or domestic.





Warren Commission
Those findings were meant to put an end to the swirling conspiracy theories about the president’s murder. Yet the theories persisted. Americans had difficulty accepting that the most powerful man in the world could be brought down by a troubled young man wielding a $21 mail-order rifle. And in the wake of the Vietnam War, Watergate and so many other scandals and national tragedies that followed the assassination, people grew increasingly skeptical that the government could be expected to tell them the truth. By the late 1960s, opinion polls showed that most Americans had rejected the findings of the Warren Commission’s report. An April 2013 poll by the _Associated Press_found that 59% of Americans believed there was a conspiracy in Kennedy’s death.










The bold-faced names among the conspiracy theorists have included the president who established the commission. Lyndon Johnson said in the final years of his life that he believed that the Warren Commission was wrong and that Cuban leader Fidel Castro was behind the assassination. Another surprising conspiracy theorist: the slain president’s brother, former attorney general Robert Kennedy, who publicly supported the Warren report even as he told friends and family he was convinced that Castro, the Mafia or even some rogue element of the CIA was responsible for his brother’s death. Last year, Secretary of State John Kerry told a television interviewer that “to this day, I have serious doubts that Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone.”


And this month, on the eve of the report’s 50th anniversary, the roster of seemingly credible Americans willing to identify themselves as Kennedy-assassination conspiracy theorists has grown to include someone from within the Warren Commission itself: Charles Shaffer, a former Justice Department prosecutor who served on the investigation’s staff in 1964 (he says he was dispatched by Attorney General Kennedy as “Bobby’s spy”) and went on to a headline-making career as a Washington-based criminal defence lawyer.

In interviews I have been conducting for a new edition of my 2013 book on the assassination, Shaffer told me there probably was a conspiracy in President Kennedy’s death, which makes him the first commission insider to say so publicly. He said he has no doubt that Oswald was the lone gunman in Dealey Plaza. Nor does he question the single-bullet theory, developed by the commission’s staff, which holds that one bullet passed through the bodies of both Kennedy and Texas Gov. John Connally. But he now suspects that the assassination was the work, ultimately, of organized-crime figures who somehow manipulated Oswald into gunning down the president in Dallas on Friday, Nov. 22, 1963, and then directed strip-club operator Jack Ruby to silence Oswald by killing him two days later.





Justin Newman / Associated Press
“The Warren report was an honest report, based on what we knew at the time,” Shaffer said. “But nothing should have been written in stone. There were later developments that convinced me that maybe we missed something.”

Shaffer, who maintains an active legal practice at age 82 and is perhaps best remembered in Washington for his defence of White House counsel John Dean during Watergate, said he has long been troubled by disclosures about possible Mafia involvement in the assassination. He said he was struck in particular by the account of mob lawyer Frank Ragano. In his 1994 memoir, Ragano wrote that Tampa-based crime boss Santo Trafficante confessed to him in 1987 that he and Carlos Marcello, the mob boss of New Orleans, were responsible for the assassination. According to Ragano, the dying Trafficante uttered the words: “Carlos messed up. We shouldn’t have killed John. We should have killed Bobby.”

Shaffer, who also defended powerful organized-crime figures, knew Ragano. He said he always thought the account seemed credible: It made sense that Trafficante and Marcello would have wanted revenge for the Justice Department’s aggressive prosecution of mob figures during the Kennedy administration, and they would have been in a position to order Ruby, who had a history of low-level ties to organized-crime figures, to kill Oswald. “If you credit what Ragano says, there was a conspiracy,” Shaffer said. “It sounds right.”





Associated Press




David F. Smith / Associated Press
The mob theory has long been a popular one among conspiracy theorists, although other former commission staffers, as well as Ragano’s family and a number of independent researchers, dismiss it. Howard Willens, a senior member of the commission’s staff, told me he is convinced that Shaffer, a close friend, is wrong. “No number of commonly held suspicions amounts to one fact,” he said.

Burt Griffin, a retired Ohio judge who also served on the commission’s staff and was responsible for investigating Ruby’s background, said he, too, is certain there was no Mafia conspiracy. “I’ve tried to keep abreast of the allegations that the Mafia was involved in the assassination,” he told me. “It’s nonsense. Zero evidence of any contacts with Oswald.” Critics have suggested that Ragano made up his story to sell books or as an act of vengeance against his former client.

Still, the fact that a Warren Commission staffer is now challenging the investigation’s central findings creates another dent in the commission’s already damaged legacy — and will only add to the skepticism that the truth about the assassination can ever be known.


Warren bears much of the responsibility for his commission’s failures. Years later, he would admit that, in his own mind, he ruled out a conspiracy within days of the president’s murder. As a result, he frequently blocked staff lawyers from pursuing lines of investigation that might have pointed to co-conspirators.

Shaffer said he believes that Warren’s biggest blunder was his refusal to allow Ruby to testify in Washington. Ruby consistently denied involvement in a conspiracy, saying he had loved the slain president and murdered Oswald on impulse. But in a face-to-face meeting with Warren in Dallas in June 1964, Ruby, who was seen by psychiatrists at the time as delusional, if not clinically insane, pleaded to go to Washington because “I want to tell the truth, and I can’t tell it here.” Warren refused, saying he worried for Ruby’s safety in the capital. Shaffer said the decision was “ridiculous” and meant that the commission missed a “golden opportunity” to see if Ruby was prepared to expose a conspiracy.





Warren Commission
For my book, I spoke to the surviving members of the commission’s staff and then pursued the leads they hadn’t been able to follow — because Warren resisted or because, it is now clear, evidence had been hidden from them. I was never swayed by the theories of a mob plot, if only because it seemed so unlikely that the Mafia would enlist such pathetic misfits as Oswald and Ruby in the crime of the century. I was much more intrigued by evidence — denied to the commission’s staff — suggesting that Oswald had talked openly about his plans to kill the president and that he may have been promised help if he were ever able to succeed. Much of that evidence involves his mysterious visit to Mexico City several weeks before the assassination, when Oswald, a self-proclaimed Marxist, was apparently trying to get a visa to defect to Cuba.


Both the CIA and the FBI had Oswald under surveillance in the fall of 1963. But they withheld information from the Warren Commission about how much they knew about him before the assassination. The CIA never told the commission about its plots during the Kennedy administration to assassinate Castro — plots that the Cuban dictator discovered, giving him an obvious motive to kill Kennedy. The FBI destroyed evidence before it could reach the commission, including a handwritten, apparently threatening note that Oswald delivered to the bureau’s field office in Dallas in early November 1963. On the day Oswald was murdered by Ruby, FBI agents in Dallas, fearing that the note would be seen as evidence that they had been aware of the danger Oswald posed to the president, shredded the piece of paper and flushed it down a toilet. Its exact contents remain a mystery.

'Maybe we missed something': Warren Commission insider publicly concedes  that JFK assasination was likely a conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Maybe we missed something.....................
> 
> *Maybe we missed something': Warren Commission insider publicly concedes that JFK assasination was likely a conspiracy*
> *The Warren report was meant to put an end to the swirling conspiracy theories — but 50 years later, one man who worked on the report is questioning it's accuracy*
> ...


A

And still no evidence


When will you learn that agreement is not evidence?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

gipper said:


> here is no doubt Oswald was a CIA asset. Only a CIA asset gets to defect to the USSR, commit treason, return without consequences, and befriends known CIA fixer.


A bizarre fact that's apparently so. Lee Harvey Oswald Quietly Added To CIA Memorial Wall


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > here is no doubt Oswald was a CIA asset. Only a CIA asset gets to defect to the USSR, commit treason, return without consequences, and befriends known CIA fixer.
> ...


The CIA memorial wall has no names on it you total retard

CIA Memorial Wall - Wikipedia

There SOME names in a book under it but in most cases the identities of those CIA agents killed in the line of duty remain secret





It is a little too easy making you look like a total fool

His name is not there and your link is conspiracy theory trash



 

Where is his name again?

What a total sucker


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

*WHAT THE MOB KNEW ABOUT JFK'S MURDER*

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...3e35867/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4fe73bdfce55*

*The hit man and the mobster: Jack Ruby and Santos Trafficante*


The hit man and the mobster: Jack Ruby and Santos Trafficante - JFK Facts


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 29, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *WHAT THE MOB KNEW ABOUT JFK'S MURDER*
> 
> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...3e35867/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4fe73bdfce55*
> 
> *The hit man and the mobster: Jack Ruby and Santos Trafficante*




NO evidence in that article

You keep striking out

The article establishes NO link between Ruby And Trafficante

It merely talks about how certain mob bosses were happy at JFKs death as were a lot a of republicans

Did you catch the part at the end about CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence which would never make it to trial?


You still have nothing


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

The Cuban assassin with a deadly secret: 'I shot JFK


*Sam Giancana*
Salvatore Giangana was born on June 15, 1908 and known as both Mooney and Momo, referencing the lunar (lunatic) nature of his personality. Diagnosed as a psychopath with antisocial trends by a military psychologist, he escaped service in the Second World War.

He grew up on the streets of West Chicago, with childhood friends such as Charlie Nicoletti, who would end up with him, as part of the Chicago Mob.
Giancana worked his way through the ranks of Al Capone's crew, from driver to hitman, proving himself a worthy leader through fearlessness and brutality. He married Angeline DeTolve in 1933, producing three daughters.
After Capone's imprisonment for tax evasion, Paul Ricca assumed control with Tony Accardo at his side and their hold over the Outfit lasted for several decades. Due to threats from the IRS they stepped back from front-line control allowing the likes of Sam Giancana to step in as boss, but no murders or important deals could take place without Ricca and Accardo's approval.
Giancana expanded the Outfit's business interests in Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Mexico and Cuba. He enjoyed the limelight and had a long standing friendship with Frank Sinatra and Marilyn Monroe. He owned the Cal Neva casino in Lake Tahoe, with Sinatra as a front, where the Kennedy brothers could meet with Monroe.

Was JFK assassinated by Sam Giancana and the Mob


----------



## candycorn (Jan 29, 2019)

The huge problem with the multiple gunman theory is that Kennedy was hit twice…. How many assassins does it take to hit one guy twice?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 29, 2019)

*Bobby Baker Scandal and the Assassination of JFK*

*Bobby Baker Scandal and the Assassination of JFK*


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 29, 2019)

I find it funny people are saying Oswalt would have been nervous. Why? He had practiced, nobody was shooting back at him and he was ready. 

He was calm as a cumumber.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You should have admitted you had no response, rather than post that stupid waste of time post.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Is there a lawyer in the house?
> 
> Can a federal commission legally convict someone of murder who is dead and thus unable to defend himself?



Only a court can CONVICT someone of murder.  A federal commission can investigate a murder and show that the evidence points to one conclusion, but that is not a conviction under the law.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Problems with The Warren Commission report discussed.....
> 
> *"...no one can look and not see this evidence. And yet it was not seen. It was not considered. I have to think that this failure to see and this failure to consider was deliberate."*
> 
> *Vincent Salandria and Gaeton Fonzi Discuss Problems with the Warren Commission Report, Philadelphia (1966)*



"I think..."  "I believe..."   "My suggestion..."   Just more conspiracy theory bunk.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a lawyer in the house?
> ...



Would the fact that the Warren Commision labeled Oswald the killer of JFK not entitled his mother to sue for libel, slander or whatever?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> I find it funny people are saying Oswalt would have been nervous. Why? He had practiced, nobody was shooting back at him and he was ready.
> 
> He was calm as a cumumber.



Well of course, you are entitled to your opinion but the reality of the situation is simply this: 

 There is no proof that Oswald fired the rifle, there is no credible motive for Oswald to shoot JFK....it would be logical for Oswald to be the one that fired a shot a General Walker since Oswald was an avowed marxist....but there is no proof he even did that....eyewitness testimony says there were 2 guys and neither one looked like oswald.

From all the information available....it appears Oswald's claim of just being a patsy is very probable.

He may have been an un-witting accessory as in he may have let someone use the rifle...if he still had it at that time.  No proof he actually was in possesion of the rifle at that time...he could have sold it, given it to some of his compadres or whatever.

The Warren commission in a failed effort to convice the American People that Oswald  was just a lone nut who shot the President for no real reason made a lot of guesses.....it was their theory that oswald was just a lone nut...that is all--just a theory.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

The JFK Assassination: A False Mystery Concealing State Crimes



False Mystery: The JFK Assassination: A False Mystery Concealing State Crimes, 1998


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Would the fact that the Warren Commision labeled Oswald the killer of JFK not entitled his mother to sue for libel, slander or whatever?


I'd love to see the matter go to an open courtroom. Think of the discovery the defense could ask for.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Would the fact that the Warren Commision labeled Oswald the killer of JFK not entitled his mother to sue for libel, slander or whatever?
> ...



Exactly............and that is why Oswald had to be gotten rid of.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> it would be logical for Oswald to be the one that fired a shot a General Walker since Oswald was an avowed marxist


Oswald publicly *claimed* he was a Marxist! He claimed that. His espionage required that he play a dissident in order to be an effective agent (such as playing the devoted member of the Fair Play for Cuba organization).
Remember his security clearance at Atsugi Naval base which would be impossible for a Marxist Communist and his defection to the Soviet Union at the height of the Cold War that brought no adverse after effects to Oswald at all.
http://jfk.hood.edu/Collection/Weisberg Subject Index Files/B Disk/Brussell Mae/Item 25.pdf


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

*The Testimony vs. the Warren Commission's Report*


The Warren Commission ignored the testimony of its own witnesses, some of them experts, in order to conclude that Oswald was guilty as charged. Tests conducted at the Commission's request were often inconclusive, irrelevant or proved the opposite of the Commission's position. In addition, the Commission flat out lied in its Report about what the witnesses said. 

In addition, there were numerous examples of conflicts in the description of evidence as found. Descriptions of evidence that did not point to Oswald as the perpetrator were changed after the fact. To believe that the early descriptions were simply errors by police, one must be convinced that police could not tell a .38 caliber automatic shell from a .38 special shell, even though both were clearly marked. That police could not tell a white jacket from a grey jacket and that police could not tell a 7.65mm Argentine Mauser from a 6.5mm carbine clearly marked "6.5mm Made In Italy". These are just a few examples. Not only was the description of evidence changed after the fact, other evidence had no chain of possession and at least in one case, the one of the "paper gunsack", crime scene photos showed that the evidence was not where police said it was. 

The Commission took no interest in settling the questions about the conflicts in evidence. If these were honest mistakes, they could have easily been dealt with once and for all by questioning the people who handled the evidence.


Either much of the evidence in this case was substituted to make Oswald look guilty, or these were the stupidest cops in history.


I will leave such judgments to the reader. 






A network television camera, there to cover the transfer, was broadcasting live at the time, and millions thereby witnessed the shooting as it happened. Ruby later said he had been distraught over Kennedy's death and that his motive for killing Oswald was "...saving Mrs. Kennedy the discomfort of coming back to trial."

Ruby's murder of Oswald in front of 75 armed police officers caused an outcry of conspiracy, both from the left and the right. 


*Enter the Warren Commission*


The President's Commission on the Assassination of President Kennedy, known unofficially as the Warren Commission, was established on November 29, 1963,by Lyndon B. Johnson to investigate the assassination of United States President John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1963. Its 888-page final report was presented to President Johnson on September 24, 1964,[2] and made public three days later. It concluded that Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone in the killing of Kennedy and the wounding of Texas Governor John Connally, and that Jack Ruby also acted alone when he killed Oswald. The Commission's findings have since proven controversial and been challenged by later studies.


https://www.giljesus.com/


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Sure, but if there was enough evidence to show the statement was not false, she would fail in her effort to prove slander.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Maybe but she never bothered.

Much like the family of all Capone never sued for him being labeled a criminal.

He was never convicted of a violent crime wither but the evidence is clear he was guilty of several violent crimes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *The Testimony vs. the Warren Commission's Report*
> 
> 
> The Warren Commission ignored the testimony of its own witnesses, some of them experts, in order to conclude that Oswald was guilty as charged. Tests conducted at the Commission's request were often inconclusive, irrelevant or proved the opposite of the Commission's position. In addition, the Commission flat out lied in its Report about what the witnesses said.
> ...


Once again you have agreement but no evidence.

The link does not even name these supposed witnesses who were ignored.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny people are saying Oswalt would have been nervous. Why? He had practiced, nobody was shooting back at him and he was ready.
> ...


Wrong.

There is overwhelming evidence he shot Kennedy and none challenging that fact.

You are will fully denying that fact


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



He was accused of murder....no evidence whatsoever that he actually comitted murder....that was just their opinion or more specifically....their mission to convince the public oswald was just a lone nut case who just suddenly for no reason decided to shoot the President.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Ridiculous clap trap....if such evidence existed the majority of the American people would not have refused to believe the WC report. 

For the edification of this board show your hand or fold....as in show the evidence or take a hike boyo!


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



He went to prision for income tax  evasion which is a crime.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Back at that time before the Warren Commission become generaly recognized as b.s.  a jury would probably not have awarded her anything.....but now with all the new  material, books etc.  I think his daughter should sue and would very likely get a huge,huge award.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Wrong the evidence is massive that he murdered Kennedy it is not just an opinion

They never had such a mission and they never said he did it for no reason


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Not a violent one

He was never convicted of a violent crime


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



One is not guilty unless under the law unless he has been convicted by a court.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Really ? So we cannot say Al Capone ever killed anyoneA? And we can not say Hitler ever committed genocide?


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



He was accused of murder...the report is full of the evidence that he was the one that committed the murder.  Their opinion was backed up by evidence, which is why no one from the Oswald family ever sued. Their mission was to investigate the assassination and determine who committed the crime.  They fulfilled that mission.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 30, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Your opinion is not evidence and your contention that the Warren Commission was b.s. doesn't prove a thing.  The truth is that the Warren Commission has never been refuted.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 30, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I do not personally know if Capone ever killed anyone or not.....neither does anyone else on here including you.  You can say it and anyone can say it....that does not make it true.

If the authorities in Chicago believed they had adequate evidence that Capone killed anyone I am sure he would have been put on trial for it.

Which however of course ...does not mean he did not kill anyone.

 It simply means that under the law he was never convicted of any murder nor ever even tried for murder(that i know of anyway) thus under the law he is innocent of murder unless and until he is proven guilty in a court of law.

Thus the feds in their frustration managed to get him convicted of tax evasion.

Hitler and the Nazi party had well known programs and facilities to kill lots of people....he did not survive the war so he never went to trial for war crimes.

I doubt he ever killed anyone personally...I have never heard any report of that.

So if he had survived the War he would have been tried for War Crimes of course and since there were so many witnesses and participants not even to mention actual facilities  used to incinerate victims as a result of  the Nazi programs of genocide he would ....without a doubt been convicted of war crimes and executed unless he had been captured by the Russians...who would have administered their own form of justice....which Hitler would have been aware of and to escape that he killed himself.

You want to compare Oswald with Hitler and Capone and neither comparison is valid.  It is not even valid to compare Capone with Hitler.

Hitler was the head of a state and a party which slaughtered millions...no comparison at all to Oswald....a lone individual who was never convicted of any crime that I am aware of.  He was merely a marxist whom someone realized would be a perfect patsy.

Likewise...Capone who was the recognized head of a violent criminal outfit in Chicago....again no comparison to Oswald.

In fact if Oswald had not been killed but had been actually brought to trial....I do not think he would have been convicted.  

If he had actually been brought to trial he may well have been able to establish his innocence...that he was nothing more than a patsy.

The Case Against Oswald


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Bullet went straight and true.  There was a “magic” fold down jump seat that Connally was sitting in. That seat was down and to the right 

Want to talk magic shots?
How does someone shooting from the grassy knoll hit Connally in the upper thigh?


----------



## gipper (Jan 31, 2019)

All this clear proof of conspiracy posted in this thread, and yet the Langley Nazi and the other statists cling to the fairy tale that is the WC.

Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

gipper said:


> All this clear proof of conspiracy posted in this thread, and yet the Langley Nazi and the other statists cling to the fairy tale that is the WC.
> 
> Can’t fix stupid.



Stupid is posting that there is "clear proof of conspiracy" when no proof has been offered.  Are you a liar, or do you just not know what the word "proof" means?

I am beginning to agree that you can't be fixed.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



A prominent lawyer, Mark Lane proposed to the Commission that he represent Oswald during the hearings. Hired by Oswald's mother, Lane hoped to cross examine witnesses to assure the accused got a trial [since Oswald would never be given a formal trial, due to his murder by Jack Ruby] . The seven member presidential commission under the guidance of Chief Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court, Earl Warren, refused Lane's request.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bullet went straight and true. There was a “magic” fold down jump seat that Connally was sitting in. That seat was down and to the right
> 
> Want to talk magic shots?
> How does someone shooting from the grassy knoll hit Connally in the upper thigh?


Who claims Connolly was shot from the Grassy Knoll? It's a cheap common trick of people that lie to invent claims that were never made so they can
then debunk their own nonsense.

_
The better question is how does Lee Oswald fire a shot from the TSBD that hits JFK in front and side of the head?_
Another "magic" bullet that can make u-turns in midair?
And how does the Kennedy limousine acquire a bullet hole in the windshield that eye witnesses clearly identify as going from "front to back"?  A Bullet Hole - JFK Assassination - The Windshield Throat Shot

And in case you simply want to deny what people there saw and testified to why was the windshield replaced in the Kennedy windshield by the Secret Service thereby destroying vital evidence by authorities that would definitely give absolute proof of a shooter in front of the presidential limousine?
Definitive proof the windshield of JFK's presidential limo has been replaced to cover up a shot from the front : conspiracy

This is all rhetorical...you have no chance in hell of giving a rational reply.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2019)

The Warren Commission Report:   A botched invetigation


Initially the decision by President Johnson ... was to leave this to the city and the country and state officials in Texas to deal with. He didn't want, as he put it, "carpetbaggers" going into his home state of Texas to run this investigation, but very clearly in the days that followed there were so many wild theories offered about who was really responsible for the assassination that Johnson decided that he had to have some kind of federal investigation. Among those rumors were rumors that Johnson himself was somehow linked to the assassination, and very quickly, President Johnson settles on Chief Justice Earl Warren, who he sees as this ultimate symbol of integrity to run the investigation.

Very early on, I mean, within 48 hours of the assassination, FBI Director Jay Edgar Hoover determines, in his own mind, that Oswald acted alone, there was no conspiracy, there's not much to investigate here. And the FBI within two weeks produces this 400-page report which is supposedly a thorough review of all that is known about the assassination and about Oswald. The commission looks over the report and sees how inadequate it is and how, in many ways, incompetent the FBI investigation is and then moves on with a much more thorough investigation of its own.

Botched Investigation Fuels Kennedy Conspiracy Theories


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Why try a dead man?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The Warren Commission Report:   A botched invetigation
> 
> 
> Initially the decision by President Johnson ... was to leave this to the city and the country and state officials in Texas to deal with. He didn't want, as he put it, "carpetbaggers" going into his home state of Texas to run this investigation, but very clearly in the days that followed there were so many wild theories offered about who was really responsible for the assassination that Johnson decided that he had to have some kind of federal investigation. Among those rumors were rumors that Johnson himself was somehow linked to the assassination, and very quickly, President Johnson settles on Chief Justice Earl Warren, who he sees as this ultimate symbol of integrity to run the investigation.
> ...


Warren Commission got it right


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You cannot try a dead man as in he is not available to defend himself.

The warren commission investigation amounted to a unfair trial....as in there was no one on it who had any desire or means to defend Oswald...their rejection of Oswalds mother's request for her attorney to be on the commission to defend Oswald was rejected.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2019)

_"...the Warren Commission was *not*, in some respects, an accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination."

Oswald's Mother: Ten Reasons Why The Warren Commission Failed

_


The Final Report of the House Select Committee on Assassinations


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The Warren Commission Report:   A botched invetigation
> 
> 
> Initially the decision by President Johnson ... was to leave this to the city and the country and state officials in Texas to deal with. He didn't want, as he put it, "carpetbaggers" going into his home state of Texas to run this investigation, but very clearly in the days that followed there were so many wild theories offered about who was really responsible for the assassination that Johnson decided that he had to have some kind of federal investigation. Among those rumors were rumors that Johnson himself was somehow linked to the assassination, and very quickly, President Johnson settles on Chief Justice Earl Warren, who he sees as this ultimate symbol of integrity to run the investigation.
> ...



Please show us the evidence that Hoover determined in his own mind that Oswald acted alone and wasn't given information from agents in Dallas that Oswald was a lone gunman.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The Warren Commission Report:   A botched invetigation
> 
> 
> Initially the decision by President Johnson ... was to leave this to the city and the country and state officials in Texas to deal with. He didn't want, as he put it, "carpetbaggers" going into his home state of Texas to run this investigation, but very clearly in the days that followed there were so many wild theories offered about who was really responsible for the assassination that Johnson decided that he had to have some kind of federal investigation. Among those rumors were rumors that Johnson himself was somehow linked to the assassination, and very quickly, President Johnson settles on Chief Justice Earl Warren, who he sees as this ultimate symbol of integrity to run the investigation.
> ...



Opinion, but no facts.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> _"...the Warren Commission was *not*, in some respects, an accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination."
> 
> Oswald's Mother: Ten Reasons Why The Warren Commission Failed
> 
> ...



Other than the faulty conclusion that there was probably a conspiracy (based on discredited audio evidence) the HSCA confirmed most of the Warren Commission findings.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



"unfair trial".  What a load of manure.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


You completely missed the point.

Yes we can say with certainty that Capone was a murderer as was Hitler as was oswald

The case against all three is overwhelming.

Had oswald lived he would have been convicted in a slam dunk 

Had he committed his crimes today it is not so certian but in 63 he had no hope and the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


That's because lane was a conspiracy theorist whose motive was to sell more books.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


He was dead ergo it was not a trial at all it was an investigation into the truth.

The evidence simply led to the irrefutable conclusion that Oswald killed Kennedy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> _"...the Warren Commission was *not*, in some respects, an accurate presentation of all the evidence available to the Commission or a true reflection of the scope of the Commission's work, particularly on the issue of possible conspiracy in the assassination."
> 
> Oswald's Mother: Ten Reasons Why The Warren Commission Failed
> 
> ...


Oswalds mother is no authority and she merely cites loopy conspiracy theorists who have no evidence


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 31, 2019)

"Did the Commissioners and their staff believe what they wrote? Commissioner Russell later denounced the Commission's no-conspiracy conclusion, saying "we have not been told the truth about Oswald." Hale Boggs complained that "Hoover lied his eyes out to the Commission" before his plane disappeared in Alaska. Pressed on evidence indicating conspiracy for which he had no good reply, Commission staffer Wesley Liebeler told researcher Ray Marcus that "sometimes we get caught up in things that are bigger than we are."







_Jack Ruby_
Sometimes what is not investigated can be even more revealing than what is. The Commission failed to interview Jack Ruby until June of 1964, when the Report was already being drafted. When Ruby begged to be taken to Washington to speak more freely, saying "Gentlemen, my life is in danger here," Earl Warren refused, saying "No; it could not be done. It could not be done. There are a good many things involved in that, Mr. Ruby." _Another important witness, the President's personal physician Dr. George Burkley, was never interviewed by the Commission. Burkley played a prominent role in the medical aspects of the case, and later his lawyer wrote the HSCA saying Burkley had information that "others besides Oswald must have participated." _Warren Commission

The Warren Commission was an extra judicial collection of lawyers and politicians accountable to no one created by Lyndon Baines Johnson, taking the matter of finding out who killed the president and why out of the hands of the police and courts and turning it over to a kangaroo court that couldn't even convince it's own members of the ridiculous claims it made. It was a joke and a sham from start to finish and the coverup goes on to this day.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> "Did the Commissioners and their staff believe what they wrote? Commissioner Russell later denounced the Commission's no-conspiracy conclusion, saying "we have not been told the truth about Oswald." Hale Boggs complained that "Hoover lied his eyes out to the Commission" before his plane disappeared in Alaska. Pressed on evidence indicating conspiracy for which he had no good reply, Commission staffer Wesley Liebeler told researcher Ray Marcus that "sometimes we get caught up in things that are bigger than we are."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The claims are backed up but evisence which no one has challenged.

Ruby was on no danger he just wanted out if jail and told everything he knew

There was no conspiracy


----------



## gipper (Jan 31, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Yes only the Warren Commission is above reproach and ulterior motives. LMFAO. 

The WC was headed by the scumbag lying murderer Dulles, but he was so honest. LMFAO. 

Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Your OPINIONS are not facts and the only thing you got right is that stupid can't be fixed so all i can do is feel bad for you.


----------



## gipper (Jan 31, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes only the WC is factual. LMFAO. 

Can you get any dumber?


----------



## gipper (Jan 31, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> "Did the Commissioners and their staff believe what they wrote? Commissioner Russell later denounced the Commission's no-conspiracy conclusion, saying "we have not been told the truth about Oswald." Hale Boggs complained that "Hoover lied his eyes out to the Commission" before his plane disappeared in Alaska. Pressed on evidence indicating conspiracy for which he had no good reply, Commission staffer Wesley Liebeler told researcher Ray Marcus that "sometimes we get caught up in things that are bigger than we are."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the evidence of conspiracy is overwhelming, yet apparently there are still a few fools who believe the the fairy tale that is the WC.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 31, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No matter how dumb I get, I will never rival you in the area of stupidity.  And, I never said only the WC is factual.  That's something you had to make up so you could try to feel superior.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Yes you cannot fix stupid.

The Warren commission was headed but Earl Warren. Hence the name Warren commission.

Dulles was merely on the commission he was not the head of the commission nor did he win the commission. But you are too stupid to grasp simple facts like that.

Btw he did not murder anyone wither.

No one is above reproach.  The Warren commission is open to challenge and contradictory evidence.

You simply have no such evidence and neither does anyone else.

You personally are too fucking stupid to read it and no one can fix that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

gipper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > "Did the Commissioners and their staff believe what they wrote? Commissioner Russell later denounced the Commission's no-conspiracy conclusion, saying "we have not been told the truth about Oswald." Hale Boggs complained that "Hoover lied his eyes out to the Commission" before his plane disappeared in Alaska. Pressed on evidence indicating conspiracy for which he had no good reply, Commission staffer Wesley Liebeler told researcher Ray Marcus that "sometimes we get caught up in things that are bigger than we are."
> ...


No it is not which is why you cannot cite any and have never tried 

Just because you read a tabloid does not make it true..

You have been asked many times for evidence and have never tried to power any

You are a proven liar, a coward and uneducated sucker


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2019)

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No one said that.

What was said is that you are a stupid fool and that is true.


----------



## gipper (Feb 1, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Yes you have. You believe the WC is the truth and all other possible scenarios are conspiracy theories.  They taught you well at Langley, but they taught you lies.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 1, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



He believes that because the evidence shows it to be true.  You don't believe that because your world view does not allow you to see facts and therefore embrace fiction.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

What do Dick Gregory, Lyndon B. Johnson and Víctor Marchetti all have in common? All three have expressed doubts about the accuracy of the Warren Commission report. Seventy percent of the American public agree according to a Harris poll. The Commission reached the conclusión that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, fired three shots killing John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1 963. mÊm Ten years after the assassination in Dallas, pressure is mounting for reopening the investigation which branded Oswald a lone assassin. "Oswald is one of the most hated figures in American history," says former Central Intelligence Agency employee George O'Toole in his new book, The Assassination Tapes (Penthouse Press). "While critics of the Warren Commission f ind receptive and sympathetic audiences to hear their arguments, one proclaims Oswald innocent at his own peril." O'Toole's book is just one of the current pieces of evidence which has aroused speculation on the accuracy of the Warren report. Using a Psychological Stress Evahiator (PSE), a sort of Me detector which probes theeeporters spoken word, O'Toole analyzed tapes of a press conference following Oswald's arrest in Dallas ten years ago. Based on PSE , "I didn't shoot anybody, no sir." O'Toole work checked by two other evaluations, LeeHarvey  Oswald was telling the truth when he stated to rxperts who validifitd his findings. The PSE shows Oswald was innocent. All three weramazede . "The charge that Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy has gained widespread acceptance, even in the face of widespread doubts about the Warren report," writes O'Toole. "Ten years after the event, even most skeptics doubted only that 'Oswald acted alone.' " Some of the "skeptics" have never doubted Oswald's nnocence. Mark Lane s probably the best known of the assassination researchers challenging the Commission conclusions. A prominent lawyer, Mark Lane proposed to the Commission that he represent Oswald during the hearings. Hired by Oswald's mother, Lane hoped to cross examine witnesses to assure the accused got a trial [since Oswald would never be given a formal trial, due to his murder by Jack Ruby] . The seven member presidential commission under the guidance of Chief Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court, Earl Warren, refused Lane's request. When Lane's protests seemed to be stirring some controversy over the Commission's methods, they did consent to give Lane a chance to testify. This permitted his evidence to become part of the official record, although it seemed to have little other influence on the Commission. "There s one conclusión the Warren Commission reached which is an accurate conclusión," Mark Lane recently told an Ann Arbor audience at Hill Auditorium. "That was that Jack Ruby shot Lee Harvey Oswald. You may recall this took place on national televisión, and would have been hard even for the Commission to deny." WM he Warren Commission published twenty-six volumes of testimony, as well as their 888 page report which found Oswald guilty of firing the murder weapon. In addition to all the published material, much nformation, including secret government files and every piece of scrap paper from the Commission is filed in the National Archives, most of it is where the public cannot see it. But for all the published "evidence," Lane makes a case that the report was a coverup, particularly since so much material s secret and unpublished. "An example of what the Commission did choose to publish is the dental chart showing the condition in 1938 of Jack Ruby's mother's teeth," Lane told the chuckling audience. "I suggest that would not have been relevant even if the Commission concluded Ruby had bitten Oswald to death." "Unfortunately, the Commission decided to suppress a lot of the basic evidence," Lane continued. "I said in 1964 that in my opinión, six of the members of the Commission were accessories after the fact of the murder of John F. Kennedy because they heard enough of the evidence to understand what took place. They suppressed basic evidence and that's what an accessory after the fact is. " "I said at the time that there was one member of the Commission who seemed so completely conf used by the evidence that I could think of a defense for him. He was a congressman from Michigan named Gerald Ford." Why Ford? "I quoted a man named Hubert Hamburg, the World's Olympic rifle champion," recounts Lane of nis testimony before the Warren Commission. "I said this man said the weapon the Commission claimed Oswald used was not capable of that kind of performance." [Oswald fjred three shots in 5.6 seconds hitting the President twice according to off icial report.] "And Ford looked up and said, 'Hamburg? Is that man a foreigner?' "That was the only question he asked me in the two days I testified before the Commission. He was right on the target. I had to admit the man was born in Austria, and that wiped out that point." erald Ford was so impressed by the findings of the Warren Commission that in 1965 he wrote a book, Porimii of the Assassin. He describes the book as a non-fiction novel revealing the outer and inner lives of Lee Harvey Oswald. "I wish they wou ld try one of those Psychological Stress Evaluators- the lie thing where you listen to their voice- on him," said Florynce Kennedy, lawyer and radical feminist, to an Ann Arbor audience-. "You get smilin' whitey sayin' "I was a member of the Warren Commission and we were very careful...' " Fio Kennedy was extremely critical of the Warren Commission and government lying. "That death became quite a pile of shit," she told a predominatly female audience at Rackham Assembly Hall. "It isn't something you could just brush over like say Fred Hampton's or Mark Clark's deaths" [both murdered Black Panthers] . But under the FrceJom of Information Act, some of that information has gradually been released from the Archives as researchers have sued the government for it. Last month, Harold Weisberg obtained results from chemical tests made by the F.B.I. in 1964 which show all bullets recovered from Dealey Plaza could not have come from one rifle. According to the Warren report, one of the three shots attributed to Oswald went astray, hitting a curb in the front of the presidential limousine. Results of the test indícate the FBI experts were unable to find any copper on the curb which was struck. Since all of Oswald's alleged bullets were copper jacketed, at least one bullet doesn't match the shells found in the Texas School Book Depository Building. Deputy Sheriff Ed "Buddy" Walthers also found evidence of a bullet different from those which came from the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle attributed to Oswald. He discovered a bullet he identif ied as a .45 caliber slug across from where Kennedy was shot. Before he could piek it up, an unknown man approached him and the city pólice near him, saying "get the fuck out of here." That was the last heard of the bullet which was the wrong caliber for the Italian rifle. According to the Dallas Iconoclast, the bullet was found across from a manhole where one witness had reported seeing smoke following the shooting on November 22, 1963. Walthers, like so many witnesses whose evidence contradicts official findings, died under somewhat mysterious circumstances in I969. Sent to apprehend an escaped convict, he was somehow shot in the back after opening a door to the convict's motel room in a Serpico- like shootout. eorge OToole also adds to the legends about the Dallas law enforcement officials and their investigation of the assassination. In The Assassinatiqn I Tapes, a number of Texan cops teil stories about events surrounding the assassination which disagree with their official testimony before the Commission, and even disagree with each other. Using PSE analysis, O'Toole found that none of them are telling the truth. For example, when Oswald was arrested the pólice claimed he was carrying identif ication in his own name plus that of Alex Hidell. This did not appear in the official reports they f iled, but did come up during the testimony before the Commission. The significance revolves around the fact that the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle was ordered from a mail order house in Chicago by Alex Hidell. The supposed phony ID linked Oswald to the gun. Were there other rifles f red in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963? One frame in the Zapruder film (the eighteen second home movie shot by Abraham Zapruder which shows Kennedy being struck) seems to show a rifleman hidden in a clump of bushes. The film, purchased by Life mmediately following the assassination, had not been seen publicly until recently when "underground" copies became available to researchers. The film has been shown several times in the past few weeks on televisión, including on ABC's national late night show Goodnight, Aimriva. and the local I.ou Gordon Show. The most strik ing scène in the film shows Kennedy's head being blown up and thrown violently backward, seeming to indícate that not all the bullets came from behind as the Warren report claims. On the hou Gordpn Show, one Commission critic claimed two other pictures taken in Dealey Plaza that day also show the same shadow figure with a rifle. But Mr. Jenner, one of the senior lawyers working on the Warren Commission, argued with the researcher that no such image showed in the original. According to Jenner, the Commission examined the film "under a microscope" and found no evidence of another assassin. Jenner defended the Commission report and accused the researchers of being "sensationalists.... who have no responsibility to the American people." He claimed the public wanted to believe the report, but were being misled. The Zapruder film is now being processed at Cornell University under a process known as image enhancement. Using a computer, the technique can bring pictures and shadow images into ful Ier H focus. Cornell is supposedly centrating on the frame showing the assassin in the bushes. efenders of the Waren Commission report are finally attempting to answer charges by critics. But recent reports showing that former President Lyndon Johnson doubted the results have further eroded public confidence. Washington columnist Marianne Means revealed last month that Johnson had confided to Joseph Califano, his chief of staff, that Johnson doubted Oswald had acted alone. He suggested Oswald may have been acting under orders from Fidel Castro in retaliation for CIA plots to assassinate the Cuban premiere. The story is backed by a CBS video clip of an interview done shortly before Johnson's death. In an interview with Walter Cronkite, Johnson admitted he never quite accepted the finding that Oswald acted alone. He did not "completely discount" international connections. "There's not any hard evidence that Oswald was directed by a foreign government ..but was quite a mysterious person," Johnson stated. The clip, part of a longer interview, had never been released before as Johnson had asked for its deletion based on "national security." "There is no evidence for that theory," said one assassination researcher. "In fact, the evidence shows it's more likely our own CIA was involved in the Kennedy assassination." The Johnson interview gives credence to the possibility that the Warren Commission was convinced, perhaps by the CIA, not to delve too deeply into the Kennedy assassination. "National security" was at stake, and a coverup was necessary. But rather than reveal what Johnson feared, a thorough investigation would have exposed CIA and FBI operations years before Watergate or the "new left". "If Earl Warren was convinced that Oswald's act could start World War III, he probably would have agreed to a coverup," suggested the researcher. IMS ■ Hith so many recent revelations of governmental ■ coverups, whitewashes and direct lies, many AmerBgf icans now accept the idea that the Warren report should be reopened to reveal the whole truth. Too much evidence indicates the Warren Commission did not follow up all the leads. A bilí introduced into the House of Representatives sponsored by eleven representatives, is calling for a new investigation. The bilí proposes a joint House-Senate committee structured like the Senate Watergate committee to run a public investigation. Individuals can pressure Congress to reopen the investigation by writing to their representatives. A public investigation will resolve the unanswered questions, and most likely continue the exposé of the CIA and FBI. If you want to f ind out more about the assassination and the Wanen Commission coverup, some books like Mark Lane's are still available in libraries. The University of Michigan has the Warren report stored in the Rare Book Room, but it can be read with the help of a student ID card. The Assassination Tapes, just published last month, is exciting reading and an interesting introduction to the subject. Definitely bound for the best seller lists, it is available for $8.95 at Brairwood (none of the campus stores had t at press time). The SUN will continue to run ameles, and cali for a reopening of the assassination investigation, not only of the J.F.K. killing, but all the killings and attempted murders from Malcolm X to Robert Kennedy which have altered the political process in this country. This article is the third on the killing in Dallas. If you missed the first two, (Nov. 22 and Dec. 6, 1974), we still have copies available. Send 50 cents per copy to our office, and we will send them to you. "Six of the members of the Warren Commission were accessories after the fact of the murder of John F. Kennedy because they heard enough of the evidence to understand what took place." -Mark Lane "If Earl Warren was convinced, perhaps by the CIA, that Oswald's act could have started World War III, he probably would have agreed to a coverup." -an inforrned sou ree ■!!. ■KMMMtMnW I dldnft_L uhoot anybody J no Ir The PSE voice an, told the t Assdssínation continued from page 15 John Conally himself claims he was not hit until after the first shot hit Kennedy, thus indicating this theory could not be ture. In addition, the bullet the Com- mission claimed accomplished this feat is in near perfect condition. A shot fired into the wrist of a cadáver as an experiment was flattened in half. Silencing the witnesses. In the past decade, more than forty people connected with the assassination have died strangely. Eighteen material witnesses died even sooner after the event- 5 of natural causes, and 13 were the victims of accident, suicide or murder, ncluding one man who feil through a píate glass window. Of the fifteen material witnesses dead by 1967, an actuary determined the odds against those people being dead were 100 rillion to one. If Oswald acted alone, why the mysterious deaths? Jack Ruby, Oswald's murderer told Earl Warren he wanted to talk, but couldn't while he was held n a Texas prison because he feared for his life. Ruby also told a psychiatrist before his death that he was part of a conspiracy, but the psychiatrist decided on this one matter alone, Ruby was insane. Crucial evidence, including the brain of John Kennedy which was supposed to be n the National Archives, has completely disappeared. Recently, retired Air Forcé Colonel L. Fletcher Prouty, who revealed he had helped arrange air transport for a CIA '■ nation team to kill Castro, studied the Commission's case that there was no conspiracy in the JFK killing. "Scientifically, [their theory] just can't work," he said. "To carry out what was carried out in Dallas would have required more than one individual operating by himself." And finally, the Commission itself. In 1975, a Commission so constituted would be considered less than trustworthy, knowing of past governmental coverups. On the Warren Commission were a former CIA CIA director. Allen Dulles; head of the hawkish Senate Armed Services subcommittee, Richard Russell; former head of the .Off ice of Strategie Services (the WWI forerunner of the CIA) John J. McCloy, and of course, Gerald R. Ford.

Jfk's Murder And The Warren Commission Cover-up | Ann Arbor District Library


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No you are a liar.

No one has said anything such thing 

I and others have asked for evidence which you cannot provide or cite.

You are the one posting proven lies.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> What do Dick Gregory, Lyndon B. Johnson and Víctor Marchetti all have in common? All three have expressed doubts about the accuracy of the Warren Commission report. Seventy percent of the American public agree according to a Harris poll. The Commission reached the conclusión that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, fired three shots killing John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1 963. mÊm Ten years after the assassination in Dallas, pressure is mounting for reopening the investigation which branded Oswald a lone assassin. "Oswald is one of the most hated figures in American history," says former Central Intelligence Agency employee George O'Toole in his new book, The Assassination Tapes (Penthouse Press). "While critics of the Warren Commission f ind receptive and sympathetic audiences to hear their arguments, one proclaims Oswald innocent at his own peril." O'Toole's book is just one of the current pieces of evidence which has aroused speculation on the accuracy of the Warren report. Using a Psychological Stress Evahiator (PSE), a sort of Me detector which probes theeeporters spoken word, O'Toole analyzed tapes of a press conference following Oswald's arrest in Dallas ten years ago. Based on PSE , "I didn't shoot anybody, no sir." O'Toole work checked by two other evaluations, LeeHarvey  Oswald was telling the truth when he stated to rxperts who validifitd his findings. The PSE shows Oswald was innocent. All three weramazede . "The charge that Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy has gained widespread acceptance, even in the face of widespread doubts about the Warren report," writes O'Toole. "Ten years after the event, even most skeptics doubted only that 'Oswald acted alone.' " Some of the "skeptics" have never doubted Oswald's nnocence. Mark Lane s probably the best known of the assassination researchers challenging the Commission conclusions. A prominent lawyer, Mark Lane proposed to the Commission that he represent Oswald during the hearings. Hired by Oswald's mother, Lane hoped to cross examine witnesses to assure the accused got a trial [since Oswald would never be given a formal trial, due to his murder by Jack Ruby] . The seven member presidential commission under the guidance of Chief Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court, Earl Warren, refused Lane's request. When Lane's protests seemed to be stirring some controversy over the Commission's methods, they did consent to give Lane a chance to testify. This permitted his evidence to become part of the official record, although it seemed to have little other influence on the Commission. "There s one conclusión the Warren Commission reached which is an accurate conclusión," Mark Lane recently told an Ann Arbor audience at Hill Auditorium. "That was that Jack Ruby shot Lee Harvey Oswald. You may recall this took place on national televisión, and would have been hard even for the Commission to deny." WM he Warren Commission published twenty-six volumes of testimony, as well as their 888 page report which found Oswald guilty of firing the murder weapon. In addition to all the published material, much nformation, including secret government files and every piece of scrap paper from the Commission is filed in the National Archives, most of it is where the public cannot see it. But for all the published "evidence," Lane makes a case that the report was a coverup, particularly since so much material s secret and unpublished. "An example of what the Commission did choose to publish is the dental chart showing the condition in 1938 of Jack Ruby's mother's teeth," Lane told the chuckling audience. "I suggest that would not have been relevant even if the Commission concluded Ruby had bitten Oswald to death." "Unfortunately, the Commission decided to suppress a lot of the basic evidence," Lane continued. "I said in 1964 that in my opinión, six of the members of the Commission were accessories after the fact of the murder of John F. Kennedy because they heard enough of the evidence to understand what took place. They suppressed basic evidence and that's what an accessory after the fact is. " "I said at the time that there was one member of the Commission who seemed so completely conf used by the evidence that I could think of a defense for him. He was a congressman from Michigan named Gerald Ford." Why Ford? "I quoted a man named Hubert Hamburg, the World's Olympic rifle champion," recounts Lane of nis testimony before the Warren Commission. "I said this man said the weapon the Commission claimed Oswald used was not capable of that kind of performance." [Oswald fjred three shots in 5.6 seconds hitting the President twice according to off icial report.] "And Ford looked up and said, 'Hamburg? Is that man a foreigner?' "That was the only question he asked me in the two days I testified before the Commission. He was right on the target. I had to admit the man was born in Austria, and that wiped out that point." erald Ford was so impressed by the findings of the Warren Commission that in 1965 he wrote a book, Porimii of the Assassin. He describes the book as a non-fiction novel revealing the outer and inner lives of Lee Harvey Oswald. "I wish they wou ld try one of those Psychological Stress Evaluators- the lie thing where you listen to their voice- on him," said Florynce Kennedy, lawyer and radical feminist, to an Ann Arbor audience-. "You get smilin' whitey sayin' "I was a member of the Warren Commission and we were very careful...' " Fio Kennedy was extremely critical of the Warren Commission and government lying. "That death became quite a pile of shit," she told a predominatly female audience at Rackham Assembly Hall. "It isn't something you could just brush over like say Fred Hampton's or Mark Clark's deaths" [both murdered Black Panthers] . But under the FrceJom of Information Act, some of that information has gradually been released from the Archives as researchers have sued the government for it. Last month, Harold Weisberg obtained results from chemical tests made by the F.B.I. in 1964 which show all bullets recovered from Dealey Plaza could not have come from one rifle. According to the Warren report, one of the three shots attributed to Oswald went astray, hitting a curb in the front of the presidential limousine. Results of the test indícate the FBI experts were unable to find any copper on the curb which was struck. Since all of Oswald's alleged bullets were copper jacketed, at least one bullet doesn't match the shells found in the Texas School Book Depository Building. Deputy Sheriff Ed "Buddy" Walthers also found evidence of a bullet different from those which came from the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle attributed to Oswald. He discovered a bullet he identif ied as a .45 caliber slug across from where Kennedy was shot. Before he could piek it up, an unknown man approached him and the city pólice near him, saying "get the fuck out of here." That was the last heard of the bullet which was the wrong caliber for the Italian rifle. According to the Dallas Iconoclast, the bullet was found across from a manhole where one witness had reported seeing smoke following the shooting on November 22, 1963. Walthers, like so many witnesses whose evidence contradicts official findings, died under somewhat mysterious circumstances in I969. Sent to apprehend an escaped convict, he was somehow shot in the back after opening a door to the convict's motel room in a Serpico- like shootout. eorge OToole also adds to the legends about the Dallas law enforcement officials and their investigation of the assassination. In The Assassinatiqn I Tapes, a number of Texan cops teil stories about events surrounding the assassination which disagree with their official testimony before the Commission, and even disagree with each other. Using PSE analysis, O'Toole found that none of them are telling the truth. For example, when Oswald was arrested the pólice claimed he was carrying identif ication in his own name plus that of Alex Hidell. This did not appear in the official reports they f iled, but did come up during the testimony before the Commission. The significance revolves around the fact that the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle was ordered from a mail order house in Chicago by Alex Hidell. The supposed phony ID linked Oswald to the gun. Were there other rifles f red in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963? One frame in the Zapruder film (the eighteen second home movie shot by Abraham Zapruder which shows Kennedy being struck) seems to show a rifleman hidden in a clump of bushes. The film, purchased by Life mmediately following the assassination, had not been seen publicly until recently when "underground" copies became available to researchers. The film has been shown several times in the past few weeks on televisión, including on ABC's national late night show Goodnight, Aimriva. and the local I.ou Gordon Show. The most strik ing scène in the film shows Kennedy's head being blown up and thrown violently backward, seeming to indícate that not all the bullets came from behind as the Warren report claims. On the hou Gordpn Show, one Commission critic claimed two other pictures taken in Dealey Plaza that day also show the same shadow figure with a rifle. But Mr. Jenner, one of the senior lawyers working on the Warren Commission, argued with the researcher that no such image showed in the original. According to Jenner, the Commission examined the film "under a microscope" and found no evidence of another assassin. Jenner defended the Commission report and accused the researchers of being "sensationalists.... who have no responsibility to the American people." He claimed the public wanted to believe the report, but were being misled. The Zapruder film is now being processed at Cornell University under a process known as image enhancement. Using a computer, the technique can bring pictures and shadow images into ful Ier H focus. Cornell is supposedly centrating on the frame showing the assassin in the bushes. efenders of the Waren Commission report are finally attempting to answer charges by critics. But recent reports showing that former President Lyndon Johnson doubted the results have further eroded public confidence. Washington columnist Marianne Means revealed last month that Johnson had confided to Joseph Califano, his chief of staff, that Johnson doubted Oswald had acted alone. He suggested Oswald may have been acting under orders from Fidel Castro in retaliation for CIA plots to assassinate the Cuban premiere. The story is backed by a CBS video clip of an interview done shortly before Johnson's death. In an interview with Walter Cronkite, Johnson admitted he never quite accepted the finding that Oswald acted alone. He did not "completely discount" international connections. "There's not any hard evidence that Oswald was directed by a foreign government ..but was quite a mysterious person," Johnson stated. The clip, part of a longer interview, had never been released before as Johnson had asked for its deletion based on "national security." "There is no evidence for that theory," said one assassination researcher. "In fact, the evidence shows it's more likely our own CIA was involved in the Kennedy assassination." The Johnson interview gives credence to the possibility that the Warren Commission was convinced, perhaps by the CIA, not to delve too deeply into the Kennedy assassination. "National security" was at stake, and a coverup was necessary. But rather than reveal what Johnson feared, a thorough investigation would have exposed CIA and FBI operations years before Watergate or the "new left". "If Earl Warren was convinced that Oswald's act could start World War III, he probably would have agreed to a coverup," suggested the researcher. IMS ■ Hith so many recent revelations of governmental ■ coverups, whitewashes and direct lies, many AmerBgf icans now accept the idea that the Warren report should be reopened to reveal the whole truth. Too much evidence indicates the Warren Commission did not follow up all the leads. A bilí introduced into the House of Representatives sponsored by eleven representatives, is calling for a new investigation. The bilí proposes a joint House-Senate committee structured like the Senate Watergate committee to run a public investigation. Individuals can pressure Congress to reopen the investigation by writing to their representatives. A public investigation will resolve the unanswered questions, and most likely continue the exposé of the CIA and FBI. If you want to f ind out more about the assassination and the Wanen Commission coverup, some books like Mark Lane's are still available in libraries. The University of Michigan has the Warren report stored in the Rare Book Room, but it can be read with the help of a student ID card. The Assassination Tapes, just published last month, is exciting reading and an interesting introduction to the subject. Definitely bound for the best seller lists, it is available for $8.95 at Brairwood (none of the campus stores had t at press time). The SUN will continue to run ameles, and cali for a reopening of the assassination investigation, not only of the J.F.K. killing, but all the killings and attempted murders from Malcolm X to Robert Kennedy which have altered the political process in this country. This article is the third on the killing in Dallas. If you missed the first two, (Nov. 22 and Dec. 6, 1974), we still have copies available. Send 50 cents per copy to our office, and we will send them to you. "Six of the members of the Warren Commission were accessories after the fact of the murder of John F. Kennedy because they heard enough of the evidence to understand what took place." -Mark Lane "If Earl Warren was convinced, perhaps by the CIA, that Oswald's act could have started World War III, he probably would have agreed to a coverup." -an inforrned sou ree ■!!. ■KMMMtMnW I dldnft_L uhoot anybody J no Ir The PSE voice an, told the t Assdssínation continued from page 15 John Conally himself claims he was not hit until after the first shot hit Kennedy, thus indicating this theory could not be ture. In addition, the bullet the Com- mission claimed accomplished this feat is in near perfect condition. A shot fired into the wrist of a cadáver as an experiment was flattened in half. Silencing the witnesses. In the past decade, more than forty people connected with the assassination have died strangely. Eighteen material witnesses died even sooner after the event- 5 of natural causes, and 13 were the victims of accident, suicide or murder, ncluding one man who feil through a píate glass window. Of the fifteen material witnesses dead by 1967, an actuary determined the odds against those people being dead were 100 rillion to one. If Oswald acted alone, why the mysterious deaths? Jack Ruby, Oswald's murderer told Earl Warren he wanted to talk, but couldn't while he was held n a Texas prison because he feared for his life. Ruby also told a psychiatrist before his death that he was part of a conspiracy, but the psychiatrist decided on this one matter alone, Ruby was insane. Crucial evidence, including the brain of John Kennedy which was supposed to be n the National Archives, has completely disappeared. Recently, retired Air Forcé Colonel L. Fletcher Prouty, who revealed he had helped arrange air transport for a CIA '■ nation team to kill Castro, studied the Commission's case that there was no conspiracy in the JFK killing. "Scientifically, [their theory] just can't work," he said. "To carry out what was carried out in Dallas would have required more than one individual operating by himself." And finally, the Commission itself. In 1975, a Commission so constituted would be considered less than trustworthy, knowing of past governmental coverups. On the Warren Commission were a former CIA CIA director. Allen Dulles; head of the hawkish Senate Armed Services subcommittee, Richard Russell; former head of the .Off ice of Strategie Services (the WWI forerunner of the CIA) John J. McCloy, and of course, Gerald R. Ford.
> 
> Jfk's Murder And The Warren Commission Cover-up | Ann Arbor District Library



Claims were made but no proof was offered.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > What do Dick Gregory, Lyndon B. Johnson and Víctor Marchetti all have in common? All three have expressed doubts about the accuracy of the Warren Commission report. Seventy percent of the American public agree according to a Harris poll. The Commission reached the conclusión that Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone, fired three shots killing John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1 963. mÊm Ten years after the assassination in Dallas, pressure is mounting for reopening the investigation which branded Oswald a lone assassin. "Oswald is one of the most hated figures in American history," says former Central Intelligence Agency employee George O'Toole in his new book, The Assassination Tapes (Penthouse Press). "While critics of the Warren Commission f ind receptive and sympathetic audiences to hear their arguments, one proclaims Oswald innocent at his own peril." O'Toole's book is just one of the current pieces of evidence which has aroused speculation on the accuracy of the Warren report. Using a Psychological Stress Evahiator (PSE), a sort of Me detector which probes theeeporters spoken word, O'Toole analyzed tapes of a press conference following Oswald's arrest in Dallas ten years ago. Based on PSE , "I didn't shoot anybody, no sir." O'Toole work checked by two other evaluations, LeeHarvey  Oswald was telling the truth when he stated to rxperts who validifitd his findings. The PSE shows Oswald was innocent. All three weramazede . "The charge that Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy has gained widespread acceptance, even in the face of widespread doubts about the Warren report," writes O'Toole. "Ten years after the event, even most skeptics doubted only that 'Oswald acted alone.' " Some of the "skeptics" have never doubted Oswald's nnocence. Mark Lane s probably the best known of the assassination researchers challenging the Commission conclusions. A prominent lawyer, Mark Lane proposed to the Commission that he represent Oswald during the hearings. Hired by Oswald's mother, Lane hoped to cross examine witnesses to assure the accused got a trial [since Oswald would never be given a formal trial, due to his murder by Jack Ruby] . The seven member presidential commission under the guidance of Chief Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court, Earl Warren, refused Lane's request. When Lane's protests seemed to be stirring some controversy over the Commission's methods, they did consent to give Lane a chance to testify. This permitted his evidence to become part of the official record, although it seemed to have little other influence on the Commission. "There s one conclusión the Warren Commission reached which is an accurate conclusión," Mark Lane recently told an Ann Arbor audience at Hill Auditorium. "That was that Jack Ruby shot Lee Harvey Oswald. You may recall this took place on national televisión, and would have been hard even for the Commission to deny." WM he Warren Commission published twenty-six volumes of testimony, as well as their 888 page report which found Oswald guilty of firing the murder weapon. In addition to all the published material, much nformation, including secret government files and every piece of scrap paper from the Commission is filed in the National Archives, most of it is where the public cannot see it. But for all the published "evidence," Lane makes a case that the report was a coverup, particularly since so much material s secret and unpublished. "An example of what the Commission did choose to publish is the dental chart showing the condition in 1938 of Jack Ruby's mother's teeth," Lane told the chuckling audience. "I suggest that would not have been relevant even if the Commission concluded Ruby had bitten Oswald to death." "Unfortunately, the Commission decided to suppress a lot of the basic evidence," Lane continued. "I said in 1964 that in my opinión, six of the members of the Commission were accessories after the fact of the murder of John F. Kennedy because they heard enough of the evidence to understand what took place. They suppressed basic evidence and that's what an accessory after the fact is. " "I said at the time that there was one member of the Commission who seemed so completely conf used by the evidence that I could think of a defense for him. He was a congressman from Michigan named Gerald Ford." Why Ford? "I quoted a man named Hubert Hamburg, the World's Olympic rifle champion," recounts Lane of nis testimony before the Warren Commission. "I said this man said the weapon the Commission claimed Oswald used was not capable of that kind of performance." [Oswald fjred three shots in 5.6 seconds hitting the President twice according to off icial report.] "And Ford looked up and said, 'Hamburg? Is that man a foreigner?' "That was the only question he asked me in the two days I testified before the Commission. He was right on the target. I had to admit the man was born in Austria, and that wiped out that point." erald Ford was so impressed by the findings of the Warren Commission that in 1965 he wrote a book, Porimii of the Assassin. He describes the book as a non-fiction novel revealing the outer and inner lives of Lee Harvey Oswald. "I wish they wou ld try one of those Psychological Stress Evaluators- the lie thing where you listen to their voice- on him," said Florynce Kennedy, lawyer and radical feminist, to an Ann Arbor audience-. "You get smilin' whitey sayin' "I was a member of the Warren Commission and we were very careful...' " Fio Kennedy was extremely critical of the Warren Commission and government lying. "That death became quite a pile of shit," she told a predominatly female audience at Rackham Assembly Hall. "It isn't something you could just brush over like say Fred Hampton's or Mark Clark's deaths" [both murdered Black Panthers] . But under the FrceJom of Information Act, some of that information has gradually been released from the Archives as researchers have sued the government for it. Last month, Harold Weisberg obtained results from chemical tests made by the F.B.I. in 1964 which show all bullets recovered from Dealey Plaza could not have come from one rifle. According to the Warren report, one of the three shots attributed to Oswald went astray, hitting a curb in the front of the presidential limousine. Results of the test indícate the FBI experts were unable to find any copper on the curb which was struck. Since all of Oswald's alleged bullets were copper jacketed, at least one bullet doesn't match the shells found in the Texas School Book Depository Building. Deputy Sheriff Ed "Buddy" Walthers also found evidence of a bullet different from those which came from the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle attributed to Oswald. He discovered a bullet he identif ied as a .45 caliber slug across from where Kennedy was shot. Before he could piek it up, an unknown man approached him and the city pólice near him, saying "get the fuck out of here." That was the last heard of the bullet which was the wrong caliber for the Italian rifle. According to the Dallas Iconoclast, the bullet was found across from a manhole where one witness had reported seeing smoke following the shooting on November 22, 1963. Walthers, like so many witnesses whose evidence contradicts official findings, died under somewhat mysterious circumstances in I969. Sent to apprehend an escaped convict, he was somehow shot in the back after opening a door to the convict's motel room in a Serpico- like shootout. eorge OToole also adds to the legends about the Dallas law enforcement officials and their investigation of the assassination. In The Assassinatiqn I Tapes, a number of Texan cops teil stories about events surrounding the assassination which disagree with their official testimony before the Commission, and even disagree with each other. Using PSE analysis, O'Toole found that none of them are telling the truth. For example, when Oswald was arrested the pólice claimed he was carrying identif ication in his own name plus that of Alex Hidell. This did not appear in the official reports they f iled, but did come up during the testimony before the Commission. The significance revolves around the fact that the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle was ordered from a mail order house in Chicago by Alex Hidell. The supposed phony ID linked Oswald to the gun. Were there other rifles f red in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963? One frame in the Zapruder film (the eighteen second home movie shot by Abraham Zapruder which shows Kennedy being struck) seems to show a rifleman hidden in a clump of bushes. The film, purchased by Life mmediately following the assassination, had not been seen publicly until recently when "underground" copies became available to researchers. The film has been shown several times in the past few weeks on televisión, including on ABC's national late night show Goodnight, Aimriva. and the local I.ou Gordon Show. The most strik ing scène in the film shows Kennedy's head being blown up and thrown violently backward, seeming to indícate that not all the bullets came from behind as the Warren report claims. On the hou Gordpn Show, one Commission critic claimed two other pictures taken in Dealey Plaza that day also show the same shadow figure with a rifle. But Mr. Jenner, one of the senior lawyers working on the Warren Commission, argued with the researcher that no such image showed in the original. According to Jenner, the Commission examined the film "under a microscope" and found no evidence of another assassin. Jenner defended the Commission report and accused the researchers of being "sensationalists.... who have no responsibility to the American people." He claimed the public wanted to believe the report, but were being misled. The Zapruder film is now being processed at Cornell University under a process known as image enhancement. Using a computer, the technique can bring pictures and shadow images into ful Ier H focus. Cornell is supposedly centrating on the frame showing the assassin in the bushes. efenders of the Waren Commission report are finally attempting to answer charges by critics. But recent reports showing that former President Lyndon Johnson doubted the results have further eroded public confidence. Washington columnist Marianne Means revealed last month that Johnson had confided to Joseph Califano, his chief of staff, that Johnson doubted Oswald had acted alone. He suggested Oswald may have been acting under orders from Fidel Castro in retaliation for CIA plots to assassinate the Cuban premiere. The story is backed by a CBS video clip of an interview done shortly before Johnson's death. In an interview with Walter Cronkite, Johnson admitted he never quite accepted the finding that Oswald acted alone. He did not "completely discount" international connections. "There's not any hard evidence that Oswald was directed by a foreign government ..but was quite a mysterious person," Johnson stated. The clip, part of a longer interview, had never been released before as Johnson had asked for its deletion based on "national security." "There is no evidence for that theory," said one assassination researcher. "In fact, the evidence shows it's more likely our own CIA was involved in the Kennedy assassination." The Johnson interview gives credence to the possibility that the Warren Commission was convinced, perhaps by the CIA, not to delve too deeply into the Kennedy assassination. "National security" was at stake, and a coverup was necessary. But rather than reveal what Johnson feared, a thorough investigation would have exposed CIA and FBI operations years before Watergate or the "new left". "If Earl Warren was convinced that Oswald's act could start World War III, he probably would have agreed to a coverup," suggested the researcher. IMS ■ Hith so many recent revelations of governmental ■ coverups, whitewashes and direct lies, many AmerBgf icans now accept the idea that the Warren report should be reopened to reveal the whole truth. Too much evidence indicates the Warren Commission did not follow up all the leads. A bilí introduced into the House of Representatives sponsored by eleven representatives, is calling for a new investigation. The bilí proposes a joint House-Senate committee structured like the Senate Watergate committee to run a public investigation. Individuals can pressure Congress to reopen the investigation by writing to their representatives. A public investigation will resolve the unanswered questions, and most likely continue the exposé of the CIA and FBI. If you want to f ind out more about the assassination and the Wanen Commission coverup, some books like Mark Lane's are still available in libraries. The University of Michigan has the Warren report stored in the Rare Book Room, but it can be read with the help of a student ID card. The Assassination Tapes, just published last month, is exciting reading and an interesting introduction to the subject. Definitely bound for the best seller lists, it is available for $8.95 at Brairwood (none of the campus stores had t at press time). The SUN will continue to run ameles, and cali for a reopening of the assassination investigation, not only of the J.F.K. killing, but all the killings and attempted murders from Malcolm X to Robert Kennedy which have altered the political process in this country. This article is the third on the killing in Dallas. If you missed the first two, (Nov. 22 and Dec. 6, 1974), we still have copies available. Send 50 cents per copy to our office, and we will send them to you. "Six of the members of the Warren Commission were accessories after the fact of the murder of John F. Kennedy because they heard enough of the evidence to understand what took place." -Mark Lane "If Earl Warren was convinced, perhaps by the CIA, that Oswald's act could have started World War III, he probably would have agreed to a coverup." -an inforrned sou ree ■!!. ■KMMMtMnW I dldnft_L uhoot anybody J no Ir The PSE voice an, told the t Assdssínation continued from page 15 John Conally himself claims he was not hit until after the first shot hit Kennedy, thus indicating this theory could not be ture. In addition, the bullet the Com- mission claimed accomplished this feat is in near perfect condition. A shot fired into the wrist of a cadáver as an experiment was flattened in half. Silencing the witnesses. In the past decade, more than forty people connected with the assassination have died strangely. Eighteen material witnesses died even sooner after the event- 5 of natural causes, and 13 were the victims of accident, suicide or murder, ncluding one man who feil through a píate glass window. Of the fifteen material witnesses dead by 1967, an actuary determined the odds against those people being dead were 100 rillion to one. If Oswald acted alone, why the mysterious deaths? Jack Ruby, Oswald's murderer told Earl Warren he wanted to talk, but couldn't while he was held n a Texas prison because he feared for his life. Ruby also told a psychiatrist before his death that he was part of a conspiracy, but the psychiatrist decided on this one matter alone, Ruby was insane. Crucial evidence, including the brain of John Kennedy which was supposed to be n the National Archives, has completely disappeared. Recently, retired Air Forcé Colonel L. Fletcher Prouty, who revealed he had helped arrange air transport for a CIA '■ nation team to kill Castro, studied the Commission's case that there was no conspiracy in the JFK killing. "Scientifically, [their theory] just can't work," he said. "To carry out what was carried out in Dallas would have required more than one individual operating by himself." And finally, the Commission itself. In 1975, a Commission so constituted would be considered less than trustworthy, knowing of past governmental coverups. On the Warren Commission were a former CIA CIA director. Allen Dulles; head of the hawkish Senate Armed Services subcommittee, Richard Russell; former head of the .Off ice of Strategie Services (the WWI forerunner of the CIA) John J. McCloy, and of course, Gerald R. Ford.
> ...



You have no proof Oswald pulled the trigger.

You have no proof Oswald ever bought a rifle.

You have no proof Oswald was in possession that day of the rifle in question.

You have no proof Oswald even brought a rifle to the book depository.

You have no rational motive for Oswald to even want to kill JFK who had been sanctioned by the Communist party....oswald being a marxist was not likely to go against the party.

The only rational motive For Ruby to kill Oswald was to silence him forever....and thus prevent a real trial from happening....which undoubtedly would have shed the light of truth on the whole matter.

And.....do not forge the congressional body that said the Warren Report was wrong.

Do not forget the death bed confession Mr. Hunt cia guy of watergate fame who said look to who benefited from the assassination....thus implicating LBJ.

Do not forget the death bed statement of Santos Trafficante....mob guy who said we should have killed Robert not John.

Do  not the forget the incredible and very detailed confession of James Files who admitted to his role and who left a souvenir behind on the grassy knowl that was found years later....the cartridge shell of the bullet he fired to kill Kennedy and which he bit and left on a fence post....a personal signature of his as a professional hitman for  the mob.  etc.etc.etc.

And the story I just read for the first time about a stress test analysis of Oswald's voice that revealed he was telling the truth when he said he was just a patsy.

JFK Assassination Records Review Board Releases Top Secret Records

JFKCountercoup2: Kermit L. Hall on JFK Assassination Records

*Coffin Used for JFK Dumped at Sea in 1965, Records Show*
May 29, 1999 | Associated Press
A bronze coffin used to transport President Kennedy's body from Dallas to Washington was dropped from a military plane into the ocean two years after he was killed, according to assassination documents. "Apparently the casket is in 9,000 feet of water in the Atlantic Ocean," Kermit L. Hall, a member of the defunct Assassination Records Review Board, said in a telephone interview Friday night


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



We have massive overwhelming proof Oswald pulled the trigger. That evidence has been presented to you and you are willfully ignoring it. On the other hand no one else has any evidence whatsoever of another shooter.

We have absolute overwhelming evidence Oswald bought and owned the specific rifle and once again that evidence has been presented to you and you are simply lying about it.

We have massive physical evidence he was in possession of the rifle that day and you have been unable to even to challenge that fact and once again you are willfully ignoring the evidence.

We have crushing evidence he brought the rifle to the TSBD and that is beyond refute. You are simply lying about it.

We have plenty of reasonable motive for him to have killed Kennedy you simply ignore reason and logic because it does not fit your fictional narrative.

Being a marxist does not mean you are a member of a party

Ruby had a motive for killing Oswald which he explained and which you willfully ignore and it had nothing to do with silencing oswald.

The congressional body based its conclusion on one piece of evidence which was later proven false thus debunking their own conclusion and leaving the Warren Commission report unchallenged.

Hunts confession is second hand unrecorded and not corroborated making it as worthless as the other hundred confessions from supposed assassins.

Trafficante also had no such known confessions except through second and third hand unreliable witnesses. Making it worthless'

Professional hitmen do not leave signatures and that story is as fictional as the JFK movie


So far you have massively struck out and failed to provide any evidence to even challenge the Warren Commission.

Mark lane for example was just an author trying to maker money through book sales.He offered no evidence and is factually wrong on several points.

Such as the number of winesses who have supposedly died. Not at all abnormal and his math calculating the odds is false.

Try something which has not been debunked as so far you have struck out sensationally


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You say you have proof....

Show what proof you have that  oswald actually pulled the trigger of the rifle that killed kennedy.

The curious case of Charles Thomas...............

JFK documents could show the truth about a diplomat's death 47 years ago


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




I said evidence I did not say proof.

You have ZERO evidence challenging the conclusion of the warren commission but they presented MASSIVE evidence supporting their conclusion.

Proof is something which never really exists anywhere. The evidence simply proves you wrong because their is a lot of it compared to zero from you.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You said you have overwhelming proof boyo....reread your post....it is there for all to see.

Anyhow....................................another lil tid bit adding to the mountain of tidbits indicating where there is smoke there may be fire.


*Lyndon Johnson claimed Kennedy assassination was payback for killing of Vietnamese leader, intelligence chief said*

CIA Director Richard Helms, who served under both the Lyndon B. Johnson and Richard Nixon administrations, claimed in April 1975 that Johnson used to claim that Kennedy’s killing was an act of foreign retribution, the documents show.

"President Johnson used to go around saying that the reason President Kennedy was assassinated was that he had assassinated President Diem,” Helms said in a deposition.

Personally, I think that was just LBJ blowing smoke to cover his own involvement.


Irregardless....here we have a man who was President of The United States and the one who set in motion The Warren Commission....saying in essence he did not believe the Warren Commission Report

Now this is someone who had access to huge amounts of intelligence saying something that  many other believe and in fact that the majority of the American People believe......yet you claim you have massive and overwhelming proof of Oswald shooting JFK.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Second hand and I said evidence liar


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



hehheh  Now do not get angry boyo....just scroll up and look at your post #2285

and.....I quote you............'We have massive overwhelming proof Oswald pulled the trigger.'


Nuff said.   Case closed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Yep

I said evidence


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  You are really damaging your credibility boyo.


Again....in post #2285  you said and i quote  '
'We have massive overwhelming proof Oswald pulled the trigger'


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Nope it is intact you look like an idiot as I said we have evidence read and weep bitch

You conspiracy fools are all the same claiming things that do not exist and getting pwned like a whore'


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

Do you think people will not check post #2285 and read that you claimed to have massive overwhelming proof that oswald pulled the trigger?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2019)

I demand an apology!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Do you think people will not check post #2285 and read that you claimed to have massive overwhelming proof that oswald pulled the trigger?


Yes and they will see what a fool you are as I said evidence

You are a liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> I demand an apology!!!



Fuck off liar

Post 2285 proves me right and you a dishonest bitch


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 2, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *Coffin Used for JFK Dumped at Sea in 1965, Records Show*
> May 29, 1999 | Associated Press
> A bronze coffin used to transport President Kennedy's body from Dallas to Washington was dropped from a military plane into the ocean two years after he was killed, according to assassination documents. "Apparently the casket is in 9,000 feet of water in the Atlantic Ocean," Kermit L. Hall, a member of the defunct Assassination Records Review Board, said in a telephone interview Friday night


Hmmm...now what is the point of that? Does it contain the brain of our assassinated president that the Warren Commission
somehow lost track of? Oooops....
The Mystery of JFK's Brain: How Did it Disappear? | Historic Mysteries
Some try to theorize, without any proof at all, that Robert Kennedy took the brain to hide evidence of drug usage by the president (okay, mildly plausible) and inexplicably, real proof of bullet damage to his brain.

What does Robert Kennedy have to gain by helping the Warren Commission lie to the world?
And it's yet again proof of the Warren Commission's determination to hide and conceal the real facts and circumstances of a crime they unconvincingly covered up.

That they released vial evidence in the form of the president's brain to the Secret Service,
already deeply complicit in the coup by their actions at Dealy Plaza and in destroying
evidence in the president's limousine itself (removing the windshield and cleaning and repairing upholstery) is just once more sign of the Warren Commission at work covering the tracks of the real killers.
The smart people already know this to be true. The idiots that drink the Kool Aid will never
allow themselves to admit to the clear and obvious truth.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I demand an apology!!!
> ...




Again......in your own words....................in post #2285

'


Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I demand an apology!!!
> ...






Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  again in your own words in post


Soupnazi630 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I demand an apology!!!
> ...




Again.....post 2285.......in the first sentence you said and I quote:

'"We have massive overwhelming proof Oswald pulled the trigger"

Everyone can see it....keep denying it though......makes your credibility stink.

How do you expect anyone to believe you about anything when you keep denying what you said in post #2285?

And you do this on a thread with over 30,000 views.....I doubt if in the history of this board that anyone has engaged in such blatant dishonesty in front of so many viewers.


I wonder if there is a rule on here against such outright lying.....if so someone should report you.

Such childish behavior has no place on this board.

If you cannot even be honest about this....is there anything you can be honest about?

 You certainly have now disqualified yourself from participation on this thread.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 2, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You have no proof Oswald didn't pull the trigger.

You have no proof that someone else bought the rifle.

You have no proof that Oswald didn't possess his rifle that day.

You have no proof that Oswald DIDN'T have the rifle at the Texas School Book Depository.

You have nothing to show that Oswald wouldn't go against the will of the Communist Party.

You can't prove that Ruby HAD a rational motive to kill Oswald.  He said he was overcome by emotion, not logic.

And, do not forget that the only reason the HSCA said there was a conspiracy was the "audio evidence", which was subsequently shown to be faulty.

And do not forget that E. Howard Hunt was such a liar that not even his son believed his death bed confession was true.

And do not forget that there is no proof that Santos Trafficante killed Kennedy.  In fact there is MUCH more proof that Oswald did the assassination alone than that Trafficante had a hand in it.

And do not forget that Abraham Zapruder and his secretary was less than 20 feet from the picket fence and would have heard a shot fired from that position, but didn't because no one shot from that position.

Why don't you post a link to the evidence concerning that "voice stress test" so we can all judge for ourselves if the test was valid or if the ambient noise on the tape might have contaminated the test?  There was no link in your post.

As far as the coffin is concerned, while I wouldn't have dumped it, it was RFK's choice.

"It was two years after the assassination and the casket was being stored in a vault at the National Archives in Washington. Concerned it might fall into the hands of sensation seekers, the late president's brother, Robert, told Archives officials: *"What I would like to have done is take it to sea."

JFK's Coffin Dumped At Sea
*
I guess he was trying to keep it away from people like you.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 2, 2019)

One JFK conspiracy theory that could be true - CNN


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



As is well known....the burden of proof regarding Oswald's guilt was on the state...and as a defender of the state's accusation of guilt ---then the burden of proof in this discussion regarding Oswalds guilt is also upon you.....all you do when asked for proof is to demand proof....that is not the way it works boyo....either show your hand aka the 'proof' that oswald actually pulled the trigger on the rifle that killed kennedy or fold your hand aka......just walk away as gracefully as possible.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

The biggest problem with the Warren Report and one that absolutely dubunks their accusation of Oswald's being a lone wolf who killed JFK for no rational reason was the fact that the Warren Commision engaged in a criminal conspiracy from the start, involving the destruction of top-secret documents and photographs, the silencing of witnesses and whistleblowers, and the wholesale suborning of perjury – to cover up the truth about what the government had known in advance about Oswald and the clear threat he had posed to one man: President Kennedy.



Could the Secret Service Have Saved J.F.K.?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

Oswald's Mossad Friend | From the Trenches World Report


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 2, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Pretty funny to see a conspiracy theory nut asking for proof.  But, I will direct your attention to the fact that the paraffin test showed he'd fired a weapon.  JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- The "Paraffin Test" 

Further, if you read this information, you'll appear better educated in the future.   It gives the scientific evidence Oswald and the weapons.

Chapter 4

Enjoy your reading, boyo


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 2, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The biggest problem with the Warren Report and one that absolutely dubunks their accusation of Oswald's being a lone wolf who killed JFK for no rational reason was the fact that the Warren Commision engaged in a criminal conspiracy from the start, involving the destruction of top-secret documents and photographs, the silencing of witnesses and whistleblowers, and the wholesale suborning of perjury – to cover up the truth about what the government had known in advance about Oswald and the clear threat he had posed to one man: President Kennedy.
> 
> Could the Secret Service Have Saved J.F.K.?



Weren't you just demanding proof?  Why are you making claims about destruction, silencing and suborning perjury without providing proof other than a link to a conspiracy theory website that presents allegations only?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem with the Warren Report and one that absolutely dubunks their accusation of Oswald's being a lone wolf who killed JFK for no rational reason was the fact that the Warren Commision engaged in a criminal conspiracy from the start, involving the destruction of top-secret documents and photographs, the silencing of witnesses and whistleblowers, and the wholesale suborning of perjury – to cover up the truth about what the government had known in advance about Oswald and the clear threat he had posed to one man: President Kennedy.
> ...




I have never claimed to have proof about anything.  I post a lot of things that I think are interesting.  

Again..........the burden of proof regarding Oswalds guilt was on the state and you as a supporter of the State's position have the burden of proof on this thread.....thus again....present your proof that Oswald pulled the trigger on the rifle that killed Kennedy.

If you are unwilling to try and do that...please do not bother me again.   Case Closed.

P.S.   Also.....since the State failed in it's obligation to protect Oswald's life....the least they could have done would have been to have someone on the commission to defend Oswald....his mother wanted Mark Lane her lawyer to be allowed a seat on the comittee...they refused.  No supprise there.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 2, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You lying pissant.  I just posted a link to the scientific evidence that proved the allegations and you know it.  You can't be bothered to read it because you might have to admit that your beliefs might be wrong.  That's on you.  As for "bothering  you", I"m sure that pointing out that you're a dupe and pointing you toward EVIDENCE does bother  you.  Go pound salt, because you've RUINED your credibility on this subject.  If you EVER do want to look at the evidence provided to you, be sure to read the eyewitness accounts of who shot the President.  Then,you might apologize, but I'll never know because you'll be on ignore as a lying pissant waste of time.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...





hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You really should try and keep up.....if you did you would already know .................................

The Total Unreliability Of Paraffin Tests

The Total Unreliability Of Paraffin Tests


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You are laughable to say the very least......list your eyewitness accounts if you dare?....which of course you dare not because they have all been debunked....you see...if you do not want to further embarass yourself you should try and keep up with all the info posted.

Again just for the edivication of the viewers..........you have no proof oswald pulled the trigger on the rifle that killed the President.

You have no proof that Oswal even bought the rifle....as in it was bought by mail order...anyone using any name could have purchased that rifle.

You have no proof Oswald brought the rifle to the book depository.

You have no proof that Oswald had a credible motive to even want to kill JFK.

etc.etc. and so on.  Talking about allegations....that is all you have and all the Warren Commission did....produce some allegations...not even to mention that it is now recognized how they engaged in their own conspiracy to  make it appear Oswald was just a lone assassin nut case.

Majority in U.S. Still Believe JFK Killed in a Conspiracy


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

First those who have been duped by the WCR on here claimed they had 'proof' when directly confronted and asked to show the proof....then they name call and say they have evidence. 

Apparantly not understanding the difference between proof and evidence or allegations for that matter.

"Proof" is a much stronger claim than "Evidence". Proof is similar to mathematical proofs, of which it is either right or wrong. Evidence can be weak or gray. For example,  Autoritarian Evidence  and anecdotes are useful evidence, but they should not normally be considered strong evidence. Some people say "proof" when they mean "evidence", probably because it is a shorter word (and easier to spell .


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

*If Oswald did kill Kennedy, why wouldn't he just admit/boast about it? *

*and if the theory of the Feds was correct i.e. he did it for the glory etc.  then logically he would have.*

*But in fact he denied it and emphatically so....voice stress tests of his denial say he was telling the truth when he claimed he was just a patsy.*

Oswald of course was portrayed as a lone nut killer, seeking to make his miserable life seem important, so he kills the President of the United States.  Yet, Marina Oswald said Lee liked JFK. 

The FBI was the lead agency carrying out the investigation, and the above statement is how they wanted America to judge Oswald. Most people only use their child’s middle name when they are scolding that child. The same thing happened with the FBI, Lee Oswald, who had never used his middle name, now had it being inserted in every news cast, and to this day, most Americans call him, Lee *HARVEY* Oswald. If you use his full name, the FBI has shaped your opinion.

The FBI didn’t want people to know that Lee Oswald was a $200 a month informant for the Bureau. FBI Dallas agent Hosty had a note that Oswald had given him a day or two before the shooting. Hosting asked his superior what he should do with it. He was told to get rid of it.

The hand of intelligence agencies were all over Oswald, including the CIA. How many Mission Impossible movies have been seen where the denial of the agent is standard procedure should the agent be caught. Well in real life that happens also.

Look how much time and how many investigations have been conducted concerning a lone nut killer. And then the President of the United States by executive order seals the assassination file locked up for 75 years.

One has to question why the Parkland Doctors described a different head wound than the official autopsy report. One should further wonder why JFK’s brain was totally intact at the autopsy.

Oswald, who the FBI profiled as a lone nut, kept proclaiming that he was a patsy. Did the FBI follow up on this patsy lead? No, because within hours the Director of the FBI was stating categorically that Lee *Harvey* Oswald acted alone.

Did he really have proof of that?  No.....why did he do it?

To understand that one has to know something about how the FBI and how  the various intelligence agencies really work.

The first thing to know is that
*In the World of Intelligence, Nothing is Quite What it Seems*

*Yet the true believers of the Warren commission buy at face value all of the allegations made by the Warren Commission which has become a national joke.*

*They can fool some of the people some of the time but they cannot fool all the people all of the time.*
*Majority in U.S. Still Believe JFK Killed in a Conspiracy*


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I do get so tired of conspiracy theory trolls who DEMAND evidence when you refute their stupid claims but NEVER provide a scintilla of proof of their claims.  They DEMAND you accept their versions while dismissing anything they don't agree with based ONLY on their beliefs.   If it's evidence that they don't agree with, there's no way it's correct but they expect you to accept the flimsy claims they make with no evidence at all.  I try to reason with them until it's obvious that they're just trolling us, then they have to go on ignore.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 2, 2019)

September 27th - October 3rd, Lee Harvey Oswald contacted the Soviet embassy and the Cuban consulate several times in person and over the phone whilst he was in Mexico City. Photos were taken and his phone calls were recorded by the CIA. Neither the photos nor the recordings were that of Oswald. It turns out that he had been impersonated. Impersonator spoke terrible Russian which Oswald was very good at. Cuban consulate general said the man claiming to be Lee Harvey Oswald looks nothing like the real Oswald. It is clear to me that Oswald had been manipulated in order to implicate Soviet and Cuban regimes in Kennedy's assassination. Unbeknownst to the FBI, the CIA knew all along that the photos were not of Oswald. The CIA had been keeping tabs on Oswald, his case was on a need to know basis six weeks prior to the assassination. The shooting from the sixth floor of Texas School Book Depository is strongly contradicted by medical and photographic evidence. There are no photos of Oswald firing a gun from the sixth floor of the depository. The claim that it was physically possible for a lone gunman to have caused all known injuries with only three shots is empathetically contradicted by the medical, photographic, and eyewitness evidence. Oswald most likely wasn't the lone gunman he was made out to be. Two witnesses saw Lee Harvey Oswald carrying a bag and insisted it was too small to have contained a rifle. The evidence suggests Oswald had not fired a rifle at all that day and that a bullet was dishonestly placed in evidence in order to frame Oswald. The claim that he brought a rifle to work and was on the sixth floor at the time of the shooting was contradicted by all credible evidence. It is clear that the "magic bullet" could not have caused all of Connally's injuries. The bullet suffered too little damage to have possibly caused all of those injuries. There was more metal deposited into Connally's body than was missing from the bullet. With Lee Harvey Oswald dead, no one will ever hear his side of the story.

 Oswald. He was interrogated for twelve hours and he never confessed. Where exactly is Oswald's alibi? Interviews were attended by police, FBI, and Secret Service agents who surely recorded his alibi in full detail. It was either hidden or destroyed. Charles Givens said he saw Oswald on the first floor in the room where employees have lunch at 11:50 A.M. Givens later changed his story to the sixth floor he could have possibly been bribed. The FBI was looking for an employee to place Oswald on the sixth floor. Other witnesses place Oswald on the first floor not the sixth. The testimony of James Jarman and Harold Norman proved that Oswald was on the first floor a few minutes before the assassination. Oswald was still on the first floor no more than two minutes before Kennedy was due to pass by the building. No one had heard anyone frantically running up the stairs. The elevator was already in use which Oswald was not on. How could he have possibly made it to the sixth floor in time to shoot the president? It just does not make any sense. Bonnie Ray Williams claimed to have been the only one on the sixth floor for several minutes around midday. Very likely, Oswald was not on the sixth floor from midday onwards.

11:50 Oswald is on the first floor

12:15 Gunman and a second man are seen on the sixth floor, Oswald is on the first or second floor.

12:23 Oswald is on the first floor.

12:25-12:30 Gunman of the sixth floor.

Once Oswald was done with his lunch he went home.

When a gunman is seen Oswald is accounted for. He absolutely had no time to shoot the president. It is physically impossible for him to be in two places at once.


The iCIA nvestigation was controlled by deputy director Richard Helms and counterintelligence chief James Angleton. They opposed President Kennedy's policy on Cuba. They crushed colleagues who dared to seek a real investigation of Oswald. They relied on deceptive memoranda to steer investigators away from evidence that indicated a possible pro- or anti-Castro Cuban conspiracy. Concocted false and misleading statements that served to steer the Warren Commission away from evidence that might point to a conspiracy. They concealed or downplayed evidence about Cuban contacts of Oswald. Oswald's ties to Cuban intelligence was never properly investigated. At least forty bystanders stated gunfire came from the front of the motorcade, this was suppressed by the government. The investigation was botched because it was intended to fail. The CIA gained control within a few months and completely corrupted it. Blocked and impeded the investigation of possible conspiracy behind the president's murder. They concealed their own role in monitoring Oswald and in conspiring to kill Fidel Castro. Ensured that the Warren Commission never knew about their role in the events leading to the tragedy in Dallas. Harold Swenson, a counterintelligence officer, raised questions. His findings and recommendations were suppressed. This file tells the story of a coverup and how the CIA gained control of the investigation of Oswald and effectively "killed" it. Whatever happened to these amazing men you may ask. Helms has pleaded guilty to lying to Congress about an assassination plot in Chile. Angleton was eventually fired for presiding over a massive program to spy on opponents of the Vietnam War. They never played by the rules.

CIA Lies:

1. The agencies conspiracy in November 1963 to assassinate Fidel Castro

2. The date CIA personnel first opened a file on Lee Harvey Oswald.

3. What CIA operations officers knew about Oswald's contacts with the agency. A funded anti-Castro group in New Orleans in the summer of 1963.

4.What top officials knew about Oswald's visit to the Cuban consulate six weeks prior to the assassination.

5. All CIA information was furnished to the Warren Commission.

6. CIA wasn't initially interested in Oswald. (Opened file on December 9th, 1960)

7. CIA didn't know about Oswald's Cuban contacts before the assassination.



Personally, I think Lee Harvey Oswald is innocent. With the evidence presented, I can't consciously think he did it when there are so many doubts. That leaves the question: if Oswald didn't do it then who did?

All of this information can be found on the following websites:

http://22november1963.org.uk/did-lee-harvey-oswald...

http://22november1963.org.uk/how-did-oswald-kill-k...

http://22november1963.org.uk/a-little-incident-in-...

http://22november1963.org.uk/the-career-of-lee-har...

http://22november1963.org.uk/oswald-guilty-or-not-...

Cover Image Credit: Wikimedia Commons


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I find both humorous and revealing how often that just beneath their pontificating surface is good, old fashioned bigotry. Remarkably their "Jew did it" agenda bubbles quickly to the surface.
This from MacTheKnife on Saturday:  *Oswald's Mossad Friend | From the Trenches World Report*


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 3, 2019)

SAYIT said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



First of all I am a Zionist and would never fabricate a story about Jews killing Kennedy.

Obviously you did not even read the article or you would know that it makes no claim that the Jews killed Kennedy.

I mentioned the fact that Oswald's friend was involved in intelligence work just to illustrate how Oswald was connected in so many ways to  the intelligence community.

The JFK Files: How Lee Harvey Oswald’s childhood friend found himself in Israel and ended up 'helping the Mossad'

*Fred Efraim O'Sullivan
BIRTH* 1 Jan 1938
*DEATH* 20 Feb 2005 (aged 67)

Fred Efraim O'Sullivan, the former chief of police of Ocean Springs, MS, who had the distinct honor of being the first Jewish chief of police in the history of the states of Mississippi and Louisiana, succumbed to a life-long struggle with diabetes-related health problems Sunday February 20, 2005. He was 67. 

A native of New Orleans, O'Sullivan was born a Catholic and served as an altar boy. He joined the police in 1958 and quickly became a detective in the vice squad and later commander of the Intelligence branch. In the mid-1960s he grew close to Judaism and converted in 1967. He was proud of his Irish heritage and continued to march in the St. Patrick's Day Parade, wearing a green yarmulke woven with shamrocks. 

A few months after being shot and lightly injured by a sniper in the Howard Johnson Hotel in 1973, O'Sullivan moved his family to Israel, arriving in the midst of the Yom Kippur War. He served briefly as a policeman in the Israel Police. Two years later, the family returned to Louisiana where O'Sullivan was appointed Chief of Police of Jennings. In 1979, he was appointed Chief of Police in Ocean Springs, a position he served in for three years. He was an amateur actor and enjoyed memorable roles with the Walter Anderson Players. O'Sullivan and his wife Dina alternated their homes between Minnesota and the Gulf Coast until finally settling down permanently in Ocean Springs in 1995. 

A classmate of Lee Harvey Oswald, O'Sullivan testified before the Warren Commission which investigated the assassination of President Kennedy. 

In his later years, O'Sullivan became a history teacher and ran Spiral Gallery, an art gallery on Government Street which drew an avant-garde poetry-reading crowd on Mississippi Saturday nights. 

He had an eternal passion for the police force, Israel and the Jewish people, Mississippi and most of all, his beloved wife, Dina. 

He is survived by his wife, daughters Erin Strong in California and Kelly Beck in Minnesota and son Arieh in Israel as well as eight grandchildren. 

Funeral will be at Bradford-O'Keefe in Biloxi on Tuesday at 3:00. Burial will be at Southern Memorial Gardens immediately following. 

The family requests no flowers. Donations can be made to the American Diabetes Association. 2005 The Sun Herald


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 3, 2019)

The FBI Destruction of the Oswald note to the FBI

Destruction of the Oswald Note


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes...why would the FBI destroy a note that corroborates their manufactured psychological profile of Lee Harvey Oswald
as a lone, disaffected Commie lover who craved attention so he killed John F. Kennedy?

It makes no sense, does it? James Hosty says he was ordered to destroy the note from Oswald. Head of the Dallas Field Office Gordon Shanklin just denies the whole thing but Assistant Director William Sullivan confirms the incident.

So here is another mystery for the Warren Commission loving idiots to explain away, though they never really do.
Oswald tried to get in touch with Dallas FBI  Agent Hosty yet the field office destroyed evidence of his visit and denied it.
Why?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 3, 2019)

*How many coincidences have to happen before it's no longer a coincidence?*

*There is a long list of alleged co-incidences in the jfk assassination.*

*That Oswald by just pure chance happened to be working in a building that jfk would pass by and said building would have open windows courtesy of the secret service?*

*That Jack Ruby by just sheer co-incidence happened to be at the exact spot at the exact time that would allow him to kill Oswald.  etc.etc.etc.*

*Let us examine just one of these:*

*JFK's  revised motorcade route was never published in the newspapers, which raises a fascinating question, namely: How did the alleged assassin even know that the President would pass by the Texas School Book Depository in order for him to shoot him? In an interesting study, "The Mathematical Improbability of the Kennedy Assassination," The Dealey Plaza Echo (November 1999), pp. 2-6, Ed Dorsch, Jr. has calculated that the probability of Oswald and JFK coming within 100 yards of each other at random during his Presidency is approximately 1 in 1 hundred billion! This suggests an encounter by the two was almost certainly no accident . . . . 


History Matters - The Framing of Oswald*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 3, 2019)

Obviously the route was known or opted for by coup insiders who had shooters waiting at the DalTex building, the TSBD and the grassy knoll near the railway yard. And of course the Secret Service violated their own protocols many times that day.
An excellent source with regard to the Secret Service standing down in Dallas Texas. The Secret Service Stand Down

Did the Warren Commission address any of this? Of course not.
It almost makes me want to take the idiot trolls off ignore so I could get their 
priceless reaction to this but I already know they aren't smart enough to 
rationalize the matter and they definitely aren't honest enough. 

No, it's much better simply shutting them out.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 3, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Obviously the route was known or opted for by coup insiders who had shooters waiting at the DalTex building, the TSBD and the grassy knoll near the railway yard. And of course the Secret Service violated their own protocols many times that day.
> An excellent source with regard to the Secret Service standing down in Dallas Texas. The Secret Service Stand Down
> 
> Did the Warren Commission address any of this? Of course not.
> ...



hehheh   I think they ran away----obviously beginning to understand they could not defend their assertions.

In regards to the secret service screw ups or just following orders to put up no defense for the President....none of them were ever even disciplined as far as I know.

Another thing I just found out was that under interrogation----Oswald said he had seen the manager of the building with a rifle in the building....this was covered up of course.
Kennedy Assassination:  Changed Motorcade Route?

Oswald Innocent? A Lawyer's Brief, by Mark Lane, National Guardian, 12/19/63


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 3, 2019)

SAYIT said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Not only are they bigots, they aren't very bright.  With all the bullets they are SURE were flying that day, how is it that only Kennedy and Connelly were hit.  Why weren't their spectators hit?  Why did all the bullets travel DOWN the street?  They are fools.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 3, 2019)

Oswald's alibi.....................Lee Harvey Oswald's Alibi : JFK Assassination


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 4, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



hehheh..........how does a bullet travel down the st.?  

 Yet we do know at least according to the dupes of the Warren Commission.....one traveled onto a stretcher in the hospital and was in pristine condition even though according to the liberals it passed through President Kennedy's neck and went into Governor Connally's chest, went through his wrist, and embedded itself in the Governor's thigh. If so, this bullet traversed 15 layers of clothing, 7 layers of skin, and approximately 15 inches of muscle tissue, struck a necktie knot, removed 4 inches of rib, and shattered a radius bone. Then it was  supposedly found on a gurney in the corridor at Parkland Memorial Hospital  in a pristine condition after the assassination.  It's copper jacket was completely intact.

The commission did acknowledge that there was a 'difference of opinion' amongst the commission members about all this.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 4, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Yes...why would the FBI destroy a note that corroborates their manufactured psychological profile of Lee Harvey Oswald
> as a lone, disaffected Commie lover who craved attention so he killed John F. Kennedy?
> 
> It makes no sense, does it? James Hosty says he was ordered to destroy the note from Oswald. Head of the Dallas Field Office Gordon Shanklin just denies the whole thing but Assistant Director William Sullivan confirms the incident.
> ...



It is well known that those who lie about small matters will lie about big ones as well.....thus with all the lying by those who were supposedly investigating the assassination....it is no wonder that the majority of  Americans reject the Warren Commission report to this day.  In fact the WC report is a national  joke.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 4, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



When the simple minded start throwing out terms like bigot, racist, and misogynist they reveal how desperately childish they are.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 4, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> When the simple minded start throwing out terms like bigot, racist, and misogynist they reveal how desperately childish they are.


Wouldn't you insult and try to change the subject if you had to defend the indefensible liars on the Warren Commission?

The Kool Aid drinkers may not be too bright but even they know they can't account for the dozens of errors and instances of evidence omitted and altered by the lying Warren Gang.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > When the simple minded start throwing out terms like bigot, racist, and misogynist they reveal how desperately childish they are.
> ...



Tell us, in your own words please, what you think happened in Dealey Plaza that day.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Allow me....the CIA assembled an all star team of assassins and they ended up looking like buffons. They fired through the windshield and missed....shot him through the back, hit him in the throat, hit an unintended target in Connolly, one shot ended up across from the grassy knoll, one shot hit the curb causing a busted piece of concrete to cut a bystander. Had it not been for the umbrella man to signal Greer to stop so Jack Allen Lawrence could get an unobstructed shot from the storm drain, Kennedy might have survived this.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Well...that certainly is a theory.  A whole team of  ALL STAR assassins got 2 hits on a car moving 15 mph.  If ignorance ever gets to $40 a barrel, can I have drilling rights on your skull?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




That lame insult has been around for decades. You can't account for the numerous wounds, missed shots,etc,etc.......sad for you.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Every shot is accounted for; as is every wound.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 4, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




The dupes are not noted for being original.  hehheh

https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Originality is not necessary when 100% of the facts of what happened on that day (as far as the assassination goes and what happened after) are confirmed.  The "all star team" of assassins that scored only 2 hits is original.  It's also incredibly moronic.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 4, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Confirmed by who?

The guy who formed the Warren Commission who happened to be the POTUS at the time has been CONFIRMED to say that he did not believe the report.

Sometimes a little common sense and logic goes much further than reports and studies from so called experts.

Oswald had no credible reason to even want to kill JFK....his wife marina is on record as say Oswald liked Kennedy.

Oswald never exhibited any evidence of mental illness.....and to do what the Warren Commission claims he did....he would have had to be insane.

Oswald was a liberal, a marxist and a hater of far right figures like General Walker...it does make sense that he would want to kill General Walker.....but even that has not been proven....though it was reported like it was a stone cold fact.

The only person who claims to have knowledge of the shot fired at Walker...is Oswalds wife who was estranged from her husband and under much pressure from the FBI etc.  she would have said anything they told her to say or signed anything they told her to say.  None of her testimony is credible.  She was very frightened woman and was simply looking out for her best interests.

The rifle bought via mail order could have been purchased by anyone under anyname....as well as the post office box which was alledgedly Oswald's could have been opened by someone else very easily...no proof at all that Oswald purchased that rifle....if he lived and actually been able to go on trial in a court of law....he could have disproven all these allegations...thus the necessity of him being silenced.

The state failing to protect the life of Oswald should have at least allowed someone to represent his interests on the commission....but even that was denied.

As Howard Hunt the cia operative said.....look to those who benefitted from the assassination.
Confession of Howard Hunt


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!! They missed and they missed badly until Greer stopped the car. Even the doctored Zapruder film shows Kennedy's head being lifted and up to the left. The kill shot was to the right temple and not to the back of the head. You believe the bullshit Warren report because you have a childlike faith in your beloved "gubermint" that is nothing but a corporate entity that saw JFK as a threat to their hegemony. The murder of JFK was insignificant compared to the crimes against humanity that they have put upon leaders that didn't have the weapons to fend them off....the crimes that they have committed against the "citizens" of USA.INC. You are sooooo fucking naive.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 5, 2019)

Below is a link to a letter written by John McCone ( head of the CIA) to James J Rowley (head of the Secret Service and both This was written in March of 1964. Please pay special attention to this part.....

"Subject( Oswald) received additional indoctrination at our own Camp Peary site from September 8 to October 17, 1958, and participated in a few relatively minor assignments until arrangements were made for his entry into the Soviet Union in September 1959. While in the Soviet Union, he was on special assignment in the area of Minsk. It would not be advantageous at this time to divulge the specifics of that assignment; however, if you wish this information, it can be made available for your personal inspection within the confines of our own offices, or I can send it by courier on the condition that it not leave the custody of the courier. I am concerned that if this information were in any way disclosed to the wrong persons, it would lead the media to erroneously claim this agency, and perhaps others, were directly involved in the Dallas action. While the persons involved were in the employ of this agency, as well as the Federal Bureau of Investigation, it is virtually impossible for this or any agency to maintain full, 24-hours-a-day responsibility over its operatives."

So, now we know that Oswald was indeed a "CIA" operative. I also find it incredibly telling that both McCone and Rowley were jesuits.

McCone/Rowley
The entire document will be typed herein, as I cannot cut and paste it and still make it readable. It is a "United States Government" Memorandum dated March 3, 1964 (stamped "Confidential" and is from "Mr. John McCone Director, Central Intelligence Agency," to "Mr. James J. Rowley, Chief, U.S. Secre...
MANUSCRIPTSERVICE.COM


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 5, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The fact that the driver of JFK's limousine actually stopped while they were under fire is often overlooked.  Even a junior high school kid driving a car that was being shot would not have stopped.

I wonder if he was disciplined...I doubt it.....none of the secret service guys who failed so miserably were ever disciplined....though they were under orders not to do much to protect JFK.

Did JFK's Irish driver cause the President's death?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So essentially, the only man in Dallas who didn't know Kennedy was going to get killed that day was JFK?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You watched Mister Rogers Neighborhood as a child because you couldn't keep up with the fast pace of "Sesame Street"......admit it.

(snicker)


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 5, 2019)

The innocence of Oswald.

50+ Years of Lies, Deception & Deceit in the Murders of  JFK and Officer  J.D. Tippet


The Innocence of Oswald


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Originality is not necessary when 100% of the facts of what happened on that day (as far as the assassination goes and what happened after) are confirmed. The "all star team" of assassins that scored only 2 hits is original. It's also incredibly moronic.


So you have no problem believing that Lee Oswald was not the only one shooting at JFK (if he indeed shot at anyone at all, which has never been proved) if only the president had been shot more times?
Ummm....okay . Sure. That's seems "reasonable". How many holes in the president would convince you?

Three? Five? Eight or more? Once the president's head has been blown apart and his brains spill out of his shattered skull
(the *back *of his skull, by the way, not the front, as testified by twelve ER physicians on duty at Parkland hospital who were the first medical personnel to see him) do you really think he needs to be shot some more?  Really?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> "Subject( Oswald) received additional indoctrination at our own Camp Peary site from September 8 to October 17, 1958, and participated in a few relatively minor assignments until arrangements were made for his entry into the Soviet Union in September 1959.


Oswald received security clearances to go on duty at the naval base in Atsugi, Japan where the  famous U-2 spy plane program was based keeping tabs on the Soviet Union.
Would our CIA, FBI and military intelligence jeopardize one of our most valuable Cold War resources by placing a person who was, if you are stupid enough to believe the Warren Commission, mentally unstable and a great admirer of Marxist Communism?

One would have to be an idiot to believe that! And that's what Warren Commission quislings are...*idiots!*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Tell us, in your own words please, what you think happened in Dealey Plaza that day.


I think the president was murdered in a blatant coup and I think LBJ appointed the Warren Commission as an extra-judicial body whose sole purpose was to manage the official narrative of the crime (not the actual truth of it) and mold public opinion. 

And I know for the last fifty years a clear majority of Americans have never accepted or believed the unambiguous attempts by the Warren Commission and their little quislings to obscure the truth.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Originality is not necessary when 100% of the facts of what happened on that day (as far as the assassination goes and what happened after) are confirmed. The "all star team" of assassins that scored only 2 hits is original. It's also incredibly moronic.
> ...


Wrong.

Handprints on the murder weapon, murder weapon in the same picture as he was, bullet trajectories point to the building where he worked.  



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> if only the president had been shot more times?
> Ummm....okay .


Yes.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Sure.


Thanks.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> That's seems "reasonable”.


Thats because it is.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> How many holes in the president would convince you?
> [quoute]
> Much more than two.
> 
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us, in your own words please, what you think happened in Dealey Plaza that day.
> ...



People also believe Elvis is alive.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Handprints on the murder weapon, murder weapon in the same picture as he was, bullet trajectories point to the building where he worked.


Several tests given Oswald while in police custody all proved negative. Oswald's Rifle and Paraffin Tests : The JFK Assassination
It can't be established he fired a rifle at all that day in question...get it?

You can point to all the pictures and hand prints you like (if a gun supposedly belongs to someone it would be strange if his prints were NOT present).

Not only can no one prove Oswald shot the president but they can't even prove his Manlicher
Carcano rifle was in the sixth floor "shooter's nest" the day of the shooting. The Rifle found in the Texas School Book Depository
Police officers first on the scene did not find Oswald's rifle. They found a Mauser 7.65 instead.



candycorn said:


> People also believe Elvis is alive.


There is no proof of that....just like there is no proof of Oswald shooting the president. There is only the grossly error riddled Warren Commission narrative. Grow up, use your brain and look at facts.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 5, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wow, what evidence, other than it doesn't show what you want it to show, do you have that the Zapruder film was "doctored"?  Where was the entry wound to the right temple?  I have no special affection for the "gubermint", but there has been NO science that has disproved the Warren Commission report.  And, though the House Select Committee on Assassination found that they believed that a conspiracy occurred, that conclusion was based on audio evidence that has since been shown to be incorrect.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 5, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Below is a link to a letter written by John McCone ( head of the CIA) to James J Rowley (head of the Secret Service and both This was written in March of 1964. Please pay special attention to this part.....
> 
> "Subject( Oswald) received additional indoctrination at our own Camp Peary site from September 8 to October 17, 1958, and participated in a few relatively minor assignments until arrangements were made for his entry into the Soviet Union in September 1959. While in the Soviet Union, he was on special assignment in the area of Minsk. It would not be advantageous at this time to divulge the specifics of that assignment; however, if you wish this information, it can be made available for your personal inspection within the confines of our own offices, or I can send it by courier on the condition that it not leave the custody of the courier. I am concerned that if this information were in any way disclosed to the wrong persons, it would lead the media to erroneously claim this agency, and perhaps others, were directly involved in the Dallas action. While the persons involved were in the employ of this agency, as well as the Federal Bureau of Investigation, it is virtually impossible for this or any agency to maintain full, 24-hours-a-day responsibility over its operatives."
> 
> ...



Sadly, your link did not lead to a letter.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...


It was his rifle.  The bullets matched his gun.  Old news.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You can point to all the pictures and hand prints you like (if a gun supposedly belongs to someone it would be strange if his prints were NOT present).


Yes, and he carried it to work that day.  Nobody found the “curtain rods” he said he was carrying to work.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Not only can no one prove Oswald shot the president but they can't even prove his Manlicher
> Carcano rifle was in the sixth floor "shooter's nest" the day of the shooting. The Rifle found in the Texas School Book Depository
> Police officers first on the scene did not find Oswald's rifle. They found a Mauser 7.65 instead.


False.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > People also believe Elvis is alive.
> ...



The thing you were referencing was that there are people who refuse to believe the Warren Commission.  I pointed out there are also people who refuse to believe Elivs is dead.  Both have one thing in common, their beliefs fly in the face of the evidence and logic itself.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> It was his rifle. The bullets matched his gun. Old news.


Prove it, quisling.


candycorn said:


> Yes, and he carried it to work that day. Nobody found the “curtain rods” he said he was carrying to work.


Prove that too. Your merely mouthing Warren Commission bullshit. 


candycorn said:


> False.


False how? What is false? Show me where police who tested Oswald for tell tale signs he fired his cheap war surplus rifle at the president, allegedly, tested positive for anything. Show that. 
Prove Officer Roger Craig was a liar when he identified the rifle found on the sixth floor of the TSBD was a Mauser and not a Manlicher-Carcano.  Go ahead. 


candycorn said:


> The thing you were referencing was that there are people who refuse to believe the Warren Commission. I pointed out there are also people who refuse to believe Elivs is dead. Both have one thing in common, their beliefs fly in the face of the evidence and logic itself.


There is no proof Elvis still lives.
There is likewise zero proof that the Warren Commission lie filled narrative is true. 

How gullible and dumb are you anyway?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The thing you were referencing was that there are people who refuse to believe the Warren Commission. I pointed out there are also people who refuse to believe Elivs is dead. Both have one thing in common, their beliefs fly in the face of the evidence and logic itself.
> ...



Oswald was in the building where the shots came from; they were tied to his gun.  His gun was the one that was found.  Stop it with your nonsense.  

For whatever flaws the WC had, the situation on the ground in Dallas that day as they describe it is accurate.  None of these teams of assassins or their bullets that you guys have flying in all different directions were ever found.  

This is the problem with conspiracy kooks like yourself.  Your complete lack of acceptance of any fact makes you look like the jerk that your words are confirming that you are. 

--------

As people who have read this thread can tell you, I don’t think Oswald just decided one day that he was going to kill the President and did so completely on his own.  I question several things…


How one of the few (if not the only) guys who defected to the USSR, then defected back again with his Soviet born wife….just happens to be the guy on the motorcade route who kills the POTUS seems like a very odd coincidence.
How he slips through the border twice, slips his CIA handlers going to Mexico to visit the Cuban Embassy and the Soviet Embassy then returning to Dallas within a month to kill the President.
How he was meticulous enough to take the time to package his rifle but then, decided to leave the pistol across town?  Clearly, the pistol was important enough after the assassination to go home and collect it but it wasn’t needed before?  

Here is my conspiracy theory.  He offered his services to both the Soviet and Cuban station chiefs.  The Cubans said, “Knock yourself out bud.”  The Cubans took him up on it but did one of the oldest espionage tricks there is; offering the illusion of help and safe passage for services that were rendered ahead of time.   So he offers it to the station chief who decides to offer LHO safe passage to Cuba in return for his killing Kennedy.  From their seat, one of the following will happen.  

LHO will go away and do nothing.
LHO will shoot and miss and get away
LHO will shoot and miss and get arrested
LHO will kill the President and get away on his own
LHO will kill the President and get caught
Option 5 happened.  If you’re sitting in the chair of the Station Chief in Mexico City or the OD’s chair in Havanna, tell me how any of that is going to hurt the Cuba?  Either you have a kook who you had a brief brush with living in Dallas or elsewhere or you have a dead American President when all you had to do was promise safe passage out of Dallas.  While it is true that LHO could have claimed to said “Cuba ordered me to it”, there would be no evidence that Cuba did any such thing.  

Do I have any proof that any of that happened?  No.  This is just my theory.  But consider the following.  What other scenario would satisfy why he went to those embassies and the CIA not acknowledging losing their man (Frontline on PBS covered this—not some kookie conspiracy website)?  What other scenario would account for his strange actions after the assassination?  I think he was supposed to meet someone who would get him out of town but when that didn’t take place…he decided he had to go home and get his gun instead of getting out of Dallas.  Again, if it was important enough for him to waste time during a manhunt to do that, certainly it would have been more beneficial to Oswald to have it beforehand so he didn’t waste time afterword.  So something had to have happened *after* he pulled the trigger that thrusted getting the gun into being the most important thing.

I think that is how he ended up at the movie theater.  This is where someone posing as his Cuban “handler” either met him there previously or told him to go there and he would be taken care of .  

Anyway, that is my theory.  I grant you; there is no evidence but it is one of the few scenarios that accounts for the known actions that day.  Oswald’s guilt as the lone gunman is not in question from any serious quarter.  You should stop pretending otherwise.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 5, 2019)

First of all a gun is not a rifle....the Warren Commission claim that Oswald bought the rifle in question is unproven and cannot be proven.  It was bought by mail order.  Anyone under any name could have bought that rifle....if someone wanted to frame oswald....it would have been very easy for them to rent a po box in his name and buy the rifle to make it appear that Oswald bought the rifle.

The majority of the American People do not believe the b.s. you and the warren commission spout thus....that places you and your opinion in the cheap seats with all the other dupes.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> First of all a gun is not a rifle....


Never said it was.  I did say that Oswald didn't bring his pistol (aka gun) with him to the TSBD that morning.  Yet after he shot JFK with his rifle, he took precious time out to go home and get it.  Thus, it wasn't important before he shot JFK but became important after he did.  To me, this is indicative of something changing between the the time he decided to kill JFK and the time after he pulled the trigger.  

I think any reasonable person would come to that same conclusion.



MacTheKnife said:


> the Warren Commission claim that Oswald bought the rifle in question


False.  



MacTheKnife said:


> is unproven and cannot be proven.  It was bought by mail order.  Anyone under any name could have bought that rifle....


No.  Oswald bought the rifle.



MacTheKnife said:


> if someone wanted to frame oswald....it would have been very easy for them to rent a po box in his name and buy the rifle to make it appear that Oswald bought the rifle.


And then falsify a picture of him holding the rifle, falsify his bringing the rifle to work that day, falsify the DPD finding the rifle where he worked...  

You're incredibly wrong about that.



MacTheKnife said:


> The majority of the American People do not believe the b.s. you and the warren commission spout thus....that places you and your opinion in the cheap seats with all the other dupes.



Oh?  Please give us a competing narrative of what happened then.  I'm sure you have a much better explanation.

The floor is yours.  Go.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Oswald’s guilt as the lone gunman is not in question from any serious quarter. You should stop pretending otherwise.


No gun powder nitrates on Oswald's cheek when Dallas cops tested him while in custody.

Please tell me, sir or madame, how Oswald shot JFK without firing a rifle at all. I've already linked to the evidence but I guess you aren't smart enough to read or honest enough to admit you are so wrong.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald’s guilt as the lone gunman is not in question from any serious quarter. You should stop pretending otherwise.
> ...



The test that you're referring to would produce some false positives and false negatives.  
The presence or lack thereof is not conclusive evidence.

PS: Did anyone ever find the curtain rods in the TSBD?  I imagine you have some evidence where they found them.... your move.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > First of all a gun is not a rifle....
> ...



The fact that Oswald did not bring his pistol to work but after JFK was assassinated he went directly home and got it....indicates two things...........first he did not shoot JFK...if he  had been planning on doing that he most likely would have brought his pistol with him to work....as in it might come in handy during his flight from the scene.

Secondly.....after the assassination he suddenly felt he needed it because he realized he had been set up....and they might come after him next...thus he went home and got it for protection.

  At this point he no doubt  was utterly terrified as well as confused ....realizing he had  gotten himself into the tragic trap of being a Patsy....and for him to be a patsy he would have had to be under the direction of someone....at the very least of getting a job at the school book depository...that had to be arranged by someone....the paines apparantly sent him there to apply for the job....but how did they know about the job opening?...were they part of the plot or just innocent dupes?....did someone tell them to make sure Oswald applied for that job?

How Oswald was involved with the folks who actually shot JFK will probably never be known.

When you see the pictures of Oswald he is obviously very,very angry....why?  Most likely because he realized someone he trusted had turned on him and set him up.  Why else would he be angry?....if had actually been the shooter as described by the W.C. as someone who just suddenly decided to shoot JFK for the fame, glory or whatever....why would he be angry?...makes no sense...in that scenario he would have been proud and happy to have accomplished his mission.



There are some who believed Oswald had been hypnotized by David Ferrie who Jim Garrision thought was involved with the plot....he had the ability to hypnotize people.

Again, and this is very important to understand......the rifle was bought via mail order.....as I have explained before.....anyone could have rented a po box in oswalds name and ordered the rifle via mail order though the name used was hillel or something like that...apparantly a fake name oswald used....and it would have been even more clever of those who framed oswald to use a fictious name that oswald was known to use...as in it would appear to the authorities he was trying to hide the fact he had bought the rifle.  Very clever...whoever framed Oswald was undoubtedly involved in intelligence work.

The picture of Oswald holding the rifle could have been easily arranged by someone....it makes no sense that Oswald would leave the picture lying around and then go shoot JFK with the same rifle he posed with....unless he wanted to be caught which he obviously did not.

  Most likely someone persuaded him to pose with the rifle.  Not even to mention the controversy of whether the rifle found was a Mauser or the Italian rifle....at first it was identified as a Mauser.

And in fact even if he owned the rifle, had bought it and had taken it to the book depository as claimed....does not prove he was the triggerman.

I read somewhere that he had brought the curtain rods to give to a fellow employee who needed some....which if true the employee most likely would not admit to it for fear of getting involved.

Also to think that an assassin would try to pose a rifle off as curtain rods is rather ridiculous...he would have had to known that in the investigation following the shooting that such a package would be construed to be the manner he got the rifle into the building.

They might have told him to bring the rifle to work giving some excuse or reason to do so...perhaps to buy it or whatever.

 I do not think it makes any sense for him to have known what it would be used for....if he knew that...he would never have brought it to work with him because as an employee in the book depository he would have understood he would have been a prime suspect and with his communist background very likely convicted because at that time there was a visceral hatred of communists in society as a whole.

Or it could be he did not even know JFK would be passing by the book depository.

And the claim that Oswald hid the rifle is ridiculous....to leave it  by the window that it was fired out of and simply cover it up is not hiding a rifle....a kid might have hidden it that way....but anyone with even average i.q. would have known that it would be easily found...I have no doubt though the rifle was left there by the real assassin to be found in order to easily make it appear Oswald was the shooter.

Also why did he go to the theater after the assassination....was he supposed to meet someone there?   Or was it just that he knew the authorities would find out where he lived very quickly so he could not stay at home....thus  he had to get out quickly...so he took off...not having any refuge ....he wandered around and decided to hide in the Theater while he thought about what he should do.

All this certainly indicates he had no plan.....thus not the shooter....as in if he had been the shooter he would have had some kind of plan to escape.

To sum up...no real proof Oswald actually bought the rifle.

No proof Oswald was in possession of the rifle on the day of the shooting.

No real proof that Oswald transported the rifle to the book depository...the rifle was not seen in his possession.

No real proof that Oswald was the triggerman.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The fact that Oswald did not bring his pistol to work but after JFK was assassinated he went directly home and got it....indicates two things...........first he did not shoot JFK...if he  had been planning on doing that he most likely would have brought his pistol with him to work....as in it might come in handy during his flight from the scene.


Insane comment.  

There was a murder outside that I had nothing to do with.  But...just in case, I'll leave work, not tell anyone, hop a bus, get off the bus, take a cab, get out of the cab, and then go get my gun...just in case?

Again, Insanity has a new definition; it is your comment above.



MacTheKnife said:


> Secondly.....after the assassination he suddenly felt he needed it because he realized he had been set up....and they might come after him next...thus he went home and got it for protection.


That actually has some plausibility in and of itself.  Still, the building would be locked down and the safest place to be in would be in the TSBD.  



MacTheKnife said:


> At this point he no doubt  was utterly terrified as well as confused ....realizing he had  gotten himself into the tragic trap of being a Patsy....and for him to be a patsy he would have had to be under the direction of someone....at the very least of getting a job at the school book depository...that had to be arranged by someone....the paines apparantly sent him there to apply for the job....but how did they know about the job opening?...were they part of the plot or just innocent dupes?....did someone tell them to make sure Oswald applied for that job?
> 
> How Oswald was involved with the folks who actually shot JFK will probably never be known.
> 
> ...



The rest of your post is wholesale garbage not worthy of comment.  Hypnotism?  Curtain rods for someone else?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> The test that you're referring to would produce some false positives and false negatives.
> The presence or lack thereof is not conclusive evidence.


Oswald was given two separate types of tests to detect gun powder residue on his hands and cheeks.
Both were negative. Summary of Results from Oswald's Paraffin Tests


candycorn said:


> PS: Did anyone ever find the curtain rods in the TSBD? I imagine you have some evidence where they found them.... your move.


No. Oswald denied carrying anything but his lunch. Why would he bring curtain rods to work? Did Lee Harvey Oswald Carry Curtain Rods? : The JFK Assassination


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The test that you're referring to would produce some false positives and false negatives.
> ...


Again, the testing is not foolproof.  
It is also addressed in the Warren Commission Report.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > PS: Did anyone ever find the curtain rods in the TSBD? I imagine you have some evidence where they found them.... your move.
> ...



That is what Buell Frazier reported that Oswald said was in the large brown wrapper he was carrying; the same wrapper the was found in the TSBD.  Your stance does put you into the unenviable position of having to then explain why someone else brought Oswald’s rifle to his workplace.  Have fun.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



When you argue with lying trolls, it's good to not accept their versions without verification.

"During the course of the interrogation of Lee Harvey Oswald following the assassination a paraffin test was performed by the Dallas police on both of his hands and his right cheek. The paraffin cast of Oswald's *hands reacted positively* to the test. The cast of the right cheek showed no reaction. 

To perform the paraffin test, layers of warm liquid paraffin, inter-leaved with layers of gauze for reinforcement, are brushed or poured on the suspect's skin. The warm sticky paraffin opens the skin's pores and picks up any dirt and foreign material present at the surface. When the paraffin cools and hardens it forms a cast, which is taken off and processed with diphenylamine or diphenyl- "

Appendix 10


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Again, the testing is not foolproof.
> It is also addressed in the Warren Commission Report.


Again, the test showed what it showed. It's up to you and your merry band of Warren Commission puppets to prove the test was in error. How are you going to do that?

No one can place Oswald on the TSBD sixth floor when the coup took place.
No one can prove he pulled the trigger on the alleged murder weapon that cannot even be absolutely said to be his.Lee Harvey Oswald was INNOCENT but his gun WAS used to assassinate JFK, claims | Daily Mail Online
No one can prove Oswald was the lone shooter, if he indeed shot anyone at all, and the exit wound in the back of the president's head (as attested to by a dozen ER doctors at Parkland hospital) prove the Warren Commission's corrupt claim of a single shooter is a lie and a fraud perpetrated on the American public.
Your move.


candycorn said:


> That is what Buell Frazier reported that Oswald said was in the large brown wrapper he was carrying; the same wrapper the was found in the TSBD. Your stance does put you into the unenviable position of having to then explain why someone else brought Oswald’s rifle to his workplace. Have fun.


Oswald denied he brought curtain rods to his work place and police noted the bag he carried was not large enough to hold a disassembled rifle. Have fun proving otherwise.

You choose to brainlessly defend a corrupt cover up that not even the government itself
will support (House Select Committee on Assassination says the nonsense about a single shooter is not supportable). What does that say about you?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The current trolls on this board don't want to accept any evidence that they are wrong, but insist that if you don't accept their fantasies, you are a "dupe" for the Warren Commission.  Overall, they are worthless and don't deserve attention.  I have most of them on ignore.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



You  just posted mis-information on the paraffin tests ....parrafin tests have been proven to be un-reliable thus irrelevant in this case.

  This has been gone over before....if you are going to make comments you should try and keep up boyo.


The Total Unreliability Of Paraffin Tests


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Your problem is your so called evidence....very weak and easily taken apart...no jury would accept it either.

Not to mention the great majority of Americans have not accepted it either....but continue your pouting and name calling....hehheh

What happened to your buddy 'soup nazi'?   Oh my bad I forgot......he ran away after I proved he was a lying dupe of the W.C.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Oswald did not bring his pistol to work but after JFK was assassinated he went directly home and got it....indicates two things...........first he did not shoot JFK...if he  had been planning on doing that he most likely would have brought his pistol with him to work....as in it might come in handy during his flight from the scene.
> ...



You have your opinion and you are entitled to it....but that is all you have and it is not enough.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Anyone could have placed that rifle in the book depository....absolutely no doubt that those who framed Oswald would have been capable of doing that.....do you think intelligence operatives do not know how to get into locked buildings?   The rifle could have been put there the night before.

Again and again....you have no real evidence that oswald bought the rifle....the only real fact known about the purchase of the rifle is that it was purchased via mail order....thus anyone could have done that...back in those days it was very,very easy.

The story about the curtain rod package has been debunked as being too small to be a rifle...even one that was disassembled. 

Again no credible proof only weak circumstantial evidence at best....certainly not enough for a jury to convict as such evidence you present would not clear the  'beyond reasonable doubt' requirement.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



More extremely weak stuff on your part ....not even to mention that Buell Frazier said the package was too small to carry a rifle................Buell Wesley Frazier: A commute with Oswald, then a harsh interrogation


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Oswald was not tried
An investigation was conducted and it overwhelmingly proved he did it

If someone shoots up a classroom full of first graders and then kills himself, are we allowed to conclude he did it......even if he didn’t get a trial?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Plant a rifle in the exact location the shots came from?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Who said it was planted there?   It was left there as in supposedly hidden by the assassin.

The night before the rifle could have been placed anywhere in the building and retrieved by the assassin to shoot jfk.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



They'd have to know Oswald, where he kept his rifle and get it into the TSBD without being seen.  These stupid trolls NEVER think this stuff through.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald was not tried
> An investigation was conducted and it overwhelmingly proved he did it


Yeah, the "killer" was silenced by
a mob connected government informant. How convenient.


rightwinger said:


> An investigation was conducted and it overwhelmingly proved he did it


A mock investigation with doctored and altered evidence (like the Kennedy limousine that was scrubbed clean of evidence and had it's windshield replaced...like Jack Kennedy's skull that bore no resemblance when it got to Bethesda to it's condition when it was illegally removed from Dallas).
The conclusions of the Warren Commission merely affirmed the narrative that was already determined the day after Kennedy was killed. There was no real honest investigation and nothing was proved.


The willing dupes that drink all the Kool Aid the Warren Commission can offer are a sickening
gullible bunch.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Utter nonsense....if it had been overwhelmingly proved that Oswald did it we would not still be talking about it and the majority of the American people would  have believed it....but of course they do not.

You and your co-horts are part of the minority...the dupes of the Warren Commission.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Correct.

One thing I like doing is letting them paint themselves into their own corner.

If Oswald didn’t bring the rifle into the building, that would mean someone else did.  Which means that someone went to his residence, took the rifle, brought it to the TSBD, and then wow…found it there!  
Every “yeah but” just makes them sound stranger and stranger


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



We still have folks who think we didn’t land on the moon in 1969….no amount of evidence is sufficient for someone like yourself.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was not tried
> ...



Exactly....and the ones on here are some of the worst simple minded dupes I have seen regarding the whole affair....trying to bring in classroom shootings to bolster their weak crap.............unfriggin believable...beyond ridiculous.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



One of the dummies I have on ignore says that the paraffin tests absolutely show that Oswald didn't fire a weapon.  One of the others says the tests are unreliable and so don't show anything.  They are both stupid.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Correct.
> 
> One thing I like doing is letting them paint themselves into their own corner.
> 
> ...


Oswald's rifle was not found on the sixth floor of the TSBD when Dallas police first arrived on the scene. I don't know how this fits into your flawed error filled narrative.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You like others confuse evidence with proof.....you have very weak evidence that would not stand up in a legal court room.....the Warren Commission with no opposition, and no one to  defend Oswald tried to ram their conclusion of Oswald's guilt down Americans throats....who to their credit have rejected it. 

  So it is just not we on this thread who have rejected the Warren Commission....it is the majority of Americans...you try to ignore that


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the testing is not foolproof.
> ...


We do not really have to.  The totality of evidence is a slam dunk.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> No one can place Oswald on the TSBD sixth floor when the coup took place.
> No one can prove he pulled the trigger on the alleged murder weapon that cannot even be absolutely said to be his.Lee Harvey Oswald was INNOCENT but his gun WAS used to assassinate JFK, claims | Daily Mail Online
> No one can prove Oswald was the lone shooter, if he indeed shot anyone at all, and the exit wound in the back of the president's head (as attested to by a dozen ER doctors at Parkland hospital) prove the Warren Commission's corrupt claim of a single shooter is a lie and a fraud perpetrated on the American public.
> Your move.


Except:
His rifle was found at the scene.
It had been fired.
The bullets were traced back to his rifle.
He was seen carrying a package into the building that morning that likely contained a rifle
He said it was curtain rods—curtain rods that were never found in the TSBD
His actions after he shot Kennedy were incredibly damning.

All of the above is fact, and it is not in dispute.  Except from conspiracy kooks.




Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > That is what Buell Frazier reported that Oswald said was in the large brown wrapper he was carrying; the same wrapper the was found in the TSBD. Your stance does put you into the unenviable position of having to then explain why someone else brought Oswald’s rifle to his workplace. Have fun.
> ...



Gee, the murder suspect said that he didn’t do it. Pretty novel approach.  LOL.  

The House committee made no such statement.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Again, feel free to give us a competing narrative of what took place in Dallas on 11/22/63.  Little offered by conspiracy theorists fit in with the known facts.  Which is why you attack the known facts; they make your theories….impossible.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  if you have him on ignore how do you know what he is saying????  hehheh that makes you a liar already.

The fact is parrafin tests are not reliable.........................The Total Unreliability Of Paraffin Tests


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Again.....you coinfuse facts and proof with your extremely weak evidence.  

Speaking of theories.....that is all the Warren Commission has in truth.  They have been rejected by the majority of Americans .....as in the Warren Commission is a national joke.  Yet a minority of dupes keep parading around with their nonsense.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Don’t let em get ya down.

They operate under the false assumption (either willfully or encouraged by prickdom—I prefer the latter) that whatever systems are in place are foolproof when in reality, very little actually is._  The manual says we do this if there is a Presidential Assassination.  _So naturally, that means that if there is an assassination of the President, every LEO in the nation is equipped and trained on what to do.  It simply isn’ the case.  It’s not a cover-up, its not intentional, and its not even incorrect….  But it gives oxygen to folks who like to point things out and pin their entire theories based on things like a parafin wax test.  Which, as you pointed out, did register a positive finding!  

Its fun to mix it up from time to time with them.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




The burden of proof was on the Warren Commission....the state not only failed to protect Oswald.....they refused to let anyone on the commission that would represent oswald....that was the least they could have done after allowing him to be assassinated.  But no  no no...they could not allow that...might interefere with their agenda of the lone nut deciding to shoot a president with no credible motive.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


And it was Oswald’s gun, had his palm print, fired the shots that hit JFK and Connally
Oswald fled the scene and killed Officer Tippett when he was confronted


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are being ridiculously incoherent......and the parrafin test has been gone over and over....the bottom line --courts have declared such so called evidence inadmissable due to it's unreliability...this has been presented already....numerous times...but you want to ignore it because it does not fit your fallacious agenda.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ah, they don't get me down.  I basically just feel sorry for them and sad for anyone who takes their rantings as reliable.  Not a one of them has anything worth reading.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course it was Oswald's rifle.  Though it was initially misidentified, even the HSCA agreed it was Oswald's rifle.

"As noted, the Warren Commission had traced the chain of possession of the alleged assassination rifle and determined that the name on the money order and purchase form used to buy the rifle was "A. Hidell" which it determined to be an alias used by Oswald. _(81)_ It also determined that the rifle was sent to a Dallas post office box rented on October 9, 1962 by Oswald. _(82)_ Through handwriting analysis, the Commission determined that Oswald had filled out and signed the documents relative to the purchase and receipt of the rifle. _(83)_ Moreover, the Commission received testimony that Oswald owned a rifle and that it was not in its usual storage place at the residence of Michael and Ruth Paine in Irving, Tex., when police searched the residence on the afternoon of November 22, 1963. 

Photographs of Oswald holding a rifle were also recovered from among his personal possessions, and the Commission concluded that the rifle in the photograph was the one found on the sixth floor of the book depository. _(85)_ A palm print taken from the barrel of the rifle was identified as a latent palmprint of Oswald._(86)_ Finally, the Commission treated as significant evidence a brown paper sack on which was identified a latent palmprint of Oswald. _(87)_ It contained fibers that were determined to be identical to certain fibers of a blanket in which Oswald had allegedly wrapped the rifle. _(88)_ 

The committee concluded that the rifle found on the sixth floor of the book depository was the murder weapon. This determination, coupled with Warren Commission evidence of Oswald's ownership of the rifle, if accepted, proved conclusively that Oswald was the owner of the murder weapon."

Findings


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The palm print could have been left there when oswald posed with the rifle....which does not prove he was in possession of the rifle when it was fired at Kennedy....it would have been extremely easy for those who framed oswald to get him to take a picture with the rifle and thus leave his print there...if it was really there.  

Regarding Officer Tippet...................
The Murder of Officer J.D. Tippit : Jim Garrison's Interview with Playboy


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> We do not really have to. The totality of evidence is a slam dunk.


The library is filled with scholarly well researched books tearing the lies of the Warren Commission to pieces. You remind me of Baghdad Bob in your ability to say day is night endlessly and your obstinate ignorance is both funny and alarming because it shows the depths the depraved human mind can sink to.


candycorn said:


> Except:
> His rifle was found at the scene.
> It had been fired.
> The bullets were traced back to his rifle.


It wasn't found there by the first Dallas police officers on the scene.
two frame rifles, two sets of 3 frame shells, two magic bullets



> He was seen carrying a package into the building that morning that likely contained a rifle
> He said it was curtain rods—curtain rods that were never found in the TSBD


Police say the package was too small to contain a rifle. Oswald told the police his lunch was in the bag he was carrying...no wonder no curtain rods were ever found.


> His actions after he shot Kennedy were incredibly damning.


He left the TSBD. There were all sorts of actions attributed to him that don't add up and cannot be confirmed. Is that damning?



> All of the above is fact, and it is not in dispute. Except from conspiracy kooks.


Not so but the truth seems to mean very little to you and other Warren Commission quislings.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Again, feel free to give us a competing narrative of what took place in Dallas on 11/22/63.  Little offered by conspiracy theorists fit in with the known facts.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So “they” lifted a palm print and manufactured a photograph.  

Fascinating.  This in addition to planting the murder weapon in his place of business, committing B&E to get the rifle, and making his co-worker lie about his carrying a package to jail with him.  

Seems like a lot of trouble to go through.  _Here is where it gets good_.

Why would they do such a thing?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



None of those who made the above claims were subject to cross-examination as in regarding their statements or how their  interpetation of the evidence was formed....most specifically into how easy it was at that time for anyone to purchase a weapon by mail order.

And...since the rifle was allegedly kept in a garage....anyone with knowledge of where it was could have retrieved it...thus dispelling your chain of evidence of possession.  All that b.s. you and W.C. spout was not subject to questioning....as in a real trial it would have been questioned and shot to hell.

As already covered....even if Oswald bought the gun as was claimed that still does not prove he was the one who used it to kill Kennedy.

Too many holes in that argument....does not pass the test of beyond reasonable doubt.  

Logic and common reason dictates that someone who has planned to assassinate a President will have an escape plan, would not kill from their work location, would have some kind of credible motive to kill, and would not pass a voice stress test like Oswald did with his statements of just being a patsy and that he did not kill anyone.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

Guns
There is all sorts of evidence that the story of Lee Oswald buying his junk rifle from Klein's Sporting Goods in Chicago by mail is false and like so much of the Warren Commission lies, the closer you look the more you find massive holes in the official narrative.

Such as: "The Warren Commission never pointed out that the envelope, time stamped 10:30 am, was not mailed from the downtown post office where the money order was purchased. It was stamped and mailed in "zone 12," which was several miles west of the downtown post office and across the Trinity River. In order for this letter to have reached Chicago the following day, it would have to have been picked up by a mail carrier sometime after 10:30 am, delivered to the Industrial Station post office in zone 7, and then sorted and bagged into an airmail pouch. And the airmail pouch would have to have been delivered by another mail carrier to Love field and then placed aboard an aircraft prior to it's 12 o'clock noon departure."

And: "All US Postal Money orders have unique serial numbers. In the fall of 1962, Oswald purchased numerous money orders from the same downtown post office and mailed them to Washington, DC in order to repay a loan from the government for his travel expenses incurred when he returned to the USA from Russia. These money orders were purchased in numerical sequence beginning in November, 1962. These serial numbers show that some 1200 money orders per week were purchased at the downtown post office in Dallas. At this rate we see that Oswald's alleged purchase of a money order on March 12, 1963 should have been numbered 2,202,011,935. But the serial number of the money order published in the Warren Volumes was more than 118,000 numbers higher. At the rate of 1200 money order per week, this money order should have been purchased in late 1964 or early 1965. In other words, this money order could easily have been pulled from a stack of fresh, unsold money orders by a postal official in Dallas, sometime after the assassination, and then given to the FBI. A close look at the details surrounding the "finding" of the money order the day after the assassination strongly suggests that this is what happened. "

And: *"KLEIN'S MICROFILM.* The FBI's Chicago office sent 3 agents to Klein's late in the evening of November 22.  These agents arrived at Klein's at 10:00 PM and were met by Klein's Vice-President William Waldman. These agents were _likely_ told to search Klein's records (microfilm) and determine both the name and address of the person who purchased C2766 from Klein's in 1962, and determine if another rifle bearing serial number C2766 had been sold. Seven hours later, at 5:00 AM in the morning, the FBI agents advised Waldman that they had found records relating to C2766 and asked if they could take the microfilm. Waldman agreed and the FBI agents left with the microfilm. The FBI never produced a single document that shows the date C2766 was delivered to Klein's (sold by Crescent on June 18, 1962) nor the identity and address of the person who purchased that rifle from Klein's. All original records from Crescent Arms (Louis Feldsott's company) and the Klein's microfilm disappeared while in FBI custody. Only "photographs" of documents were given to the WC, and are now at the National Archives."

There is much more for anyone to research looking for the truth of the Warren Commission narrative of Oswald and his Manlicher-Carcano. What we've seen so far is all bunk from Gerald Ford, Arlen Specter and Allen Dulles, Nazi collaborator.
Episode 307 – Meet Allen Dulles: Fascist Spymaster  : The Corbett Report
The quality of it's members says so much about the Commission of liars and killers.
I wonder if the gullible fools know or care about people like Dulles and Specter, the inventor of the magic bullet?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



They can't.  That's why they have to scream and stamp their feet when faced with such a request.  They can't refute the science of the Warren Commission and can't deal with the fact that the HSCA confirmed MOST of the WC conclusions.  So, they fall back on innuendo, lies and conspiracy theories that require selective editing of the facts and outright lies to appear convincing.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



First of all Oswald's co worker said the package oswald had was not big enough to conceal a rifle....and that he did not believe oswald was the assassin....that statement has already been presented...but you ignore that like you do so many things.

Whoever framed Oswald had to have been part of the intelligence community and Oswald was surrounded by such folks who either were intelligence agents are were connected to them in some manner....thus they would have had the capabilities to do all the things you mention.  It would have been childs play for such folks...stuff they do all the time and are very good at.

The possible motives for those who framed oswald are well known and much more credible than the alleged motive of oswald to kill jfk.

I.E.   The cia was very angry with jfk for threatening to dissolve the cia....JFK wanted to end the Vietnam thing and many did not want that......not even to mention all the mafia reasons to want JFK dead

Not even to mention Castro had threatened JFK because the cia kept trying to get him killed.

Not even to mention that the POTUS who set up the Warren Commission said he did not believe their report...and was known to claim that JFK was killed in retaliation for having the vietnamese leader killed.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you’ve accused the DPD or “they” of:

B&E
Manufacturing Evidence
Evidence Tampering
Murder…

Now you have to add other charges of:

Mail Fraud
Conspiracy to commit fraud

Seems like a lot of trouble to go through to frame someone.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  if you have him on ignore how do you know what he is saying????  hehheh that makes you a liar already.

The fact is parrafin tests are not reliable

*Paraffin tests*, in general, have been rendered inconclusive by this Court. Scientific experts concur in the view that the *paraffin test* has proved extremely *unreliable* in use. .

The Total Unreliability Of Paraffin Tests

And the following is good evidence of Oswald's innocence...........

Google Groups


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Mr. Frazier’s testimony about the size of the cardboard and brown paper contraption Oswald made was off by a few inches.  It is not exculpatory in any way.  Nor were the curtain rods ever found in the TSBD.



MacTheKnife said:


> Whoever framed Oswald had to have been part of the intelligence community and Oswald was surrounded by such folks who either were intelligence agents are were connected to them in some manner....thus they would have had the capabilities to do all the things you mention.  It would have been childs play for such folks...stuff they do all the time and are very good at.


I didn’t mention it; you did.  
Yet the same team of criminals only scored 2 hits on 6 people in the car?  Yeah..they are really “good” at it.  LOL



MacTheKnife said:


> The possible motives for those who framed oswald are well known and much more credible than the alleged motive of oswald to kill jfk.


Malarkey.



MacTheKnife said:


> I.E.   The cia was very angry with jfk for threatening to dissolve the cia....JFK wanted to end the Vietnam thing and many did not want that......not even to mention all the mafia reasons to want JFK dead
> 
> Not even to mention Castro had threatened JFK because the cia kept trying to get him killed.
> 
> Not even to mention that the POTUS who set up the Warren Commission said he did not believe their report...and was known to claim that JFK was killed in retaliation for having the vietnamese leader killed.



Hmmm..

So instead of using any number of clandestine methods to kill someone—something the CIA (you mentioned them) is *actually* very good at and make it look like natural causes in a Washington building they control or at any number of times they had him in a private setting—the CIA conducts this scheme that involves—so far—

Placing Oswald at the scene of the crime
Breaking into his garage and stealing his rifle 
Breaking into the TSBD and placing the rifle there
Partnering with the Treasury Department to route the motorcade through Dealey Plaza
Partnering with the DPD to botch the investigation
Manufacturing evidence
Planting evidence 
Witness tampering on a scale never before seen

And we haven’t even gotten to the murders of Oswald and Tippit yet.  

And you claim logic is on your side?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Seems like a lot of trouble to go through to frame someone.


Not really when you consider who that "someone" is and the crime the Warren Commission is trying to hang around his neck.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Frazier’s testimony about the size of the cardboard and brown paper contraption Oswald made was off by a few inches. It is not exculpatory in any way. Nor were the curtain rods ever found in the TSBD.


So that would indicate Oswald was lying to Frazier for some reason about the curtain rods. He said he brought his lunch to work in that bag, according to police. They also said the package was too short to be concealing a rifle.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Frazier’s testimony about the size of the cardboard and brown paper contraption Oswald made was off by a few inches. It is not exculpatory in any way. Nor were the curtain rods ever found in the TSBD.
> ...



Oswald was lying to Frazier...duh.  He knew the curtain rod story would fold quicker than the carpolla you’re spinning so when the a Police Dept asked him, he said it was his lunch.  

Frazier said the package was 27 inches.  Care to explain how a lunch sack can be 27 inches


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Oswald was lying to Frazier...duh. He knew the curtain rod story would fold quicker than the carpolla you’re spinning so when the a Police Dept asked him, he said it was his lunch.
> 
> Frazier said the package was 27 inches. Care to explain how a lunch sack can be 27 inches


Did Frazier have a tape measure with him? Or was he just guessing? Who is confirming Frazier's guess work? No one.

Whether Oswald smuggled a gun into the TSBD or not (no one can prove he did) no can place him on the sixth floor at the time of the coup and no one can prove he shot anyone or at anything. The evidence shows he did not!

And what's more my link places enormous doubt on the entire WC story of how Oswald came to obtain the Manlicher Carcano rifle to begin with.
Maybe you should go study it before you pollute the thread with more of your uninformed disinformation.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was lying to Frazier...duh. He knew the curtain rod story would fold quicker than the carpolla you’re spinning so when the a Police Dept asked him, he said it was his lunch.
> ...


Ahh…so now Frazier is “in on it” too?  LOL  



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Whether Oswald smuggled a gun into the TSBD or not (no one can prove he did) no can place him on the sixth floor at the time of the coup and no one can prove he shot anyone or at anything. The evidence shows he did not!


Oh…so now it’s “he smuggled it in but didn’t shoot anyone”?  LOL    



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> And what's more my link places enormous doubt on the entire WC story of how Oswald came to obtain the Manlicher Carcano rifle to begin with.


No.  It does not.  No where close.  A gun he purchased showed up in his house with the photograph, then showed up in the place where he worked and the bullets found that day are tied ballistically to the weapon he purchased.  




Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Maybe you should go study it before you pollute the thread with more of your uninformed disinformation.



Thanks for another reason to laugh at you.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Oswald said Frazier was mistaken and he may well have been...I have not heard the claim he said it was 27 in. long....still too short to be a rifle and Frazier said the package was not large enough to conceal a rifle and that he did not believe Oswald was the assassin.

Thus another failed piece of weak evidence.  Thus no proof Oswald brought a rifle to work.   

Frazier had to endure a hostile interrogation and hours of confinement--the Feds ruined his reputation for no good reason...thus for years afterward he found it difficult to find employment.

You have hit rock bottom and now instead of attempting to discuss this tragedy rationally you are making yourself look childishly ridiculous.  

Remember and do not ever forget that most Americans reject  the WC report ....they failed in their mission.  Case closed.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are very naive regarding how experts can frame someone so very easily...especially with all the resources someone like the FBI, CIA or the mafia has at their disposal. 

I do not know who did it and I have no proof who did it....I am convinced that Oswald did not and whoever framed him had a very successful plan as in to this day none of the guilty parties have ever been brought to trial and convicted ... I would think most of them have either been killed by now or died of natural causes .

What sort of clandestine methods are you talking about? 

 JFK if assassinated by the CIA would not have been the first time for them....look at the Church comittee report and the revelation that the CIA was in the assassination business....no supprise really.

Not even to mention the mafia and all the folks they have bumped off....and they had a huge,huge hatred for the Kennedys.  

So thus they had a excellent motive to kill jfk whereas Oswald had no credible motive to do it....all the warren commission could come up with was some psychobabble that oswald did it to make himself feel important.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



https://www.history-matters.com/archive/jfk/wc/wcvols/wh22/pdf/WH22_CE_1304.pdf


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Oh, there you go posting evidence.  You're about to be villified as a government dupe!  They can't STAND evidence.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



I have no problem with evidence....I do have a problem with dupes who coinfuse evidence with proof.

There is evidence that oswald was guilty....there is evidence he was what he claimed to be and in my opinion most likely was ......a patsy.

There is no real proof as of yet and most likely never will be that will prove beyond a reasonable doubt that he was guilty or that he was just a patsy.

The Warren Commission did have the power at the time when most of the players in this tragic episode of American history were still alive ....to conduct a fair and thorough investigation....they failed.

They failed because for whatever reason or reasons  they pursued one theory only...that Oswald was just a lone nut case who decided out of the blue just to kill jfk for no good reason.

It was a masterful plot and their master stroke was the selection of the  perfect patsy.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2019)

Oswald was innocent; I killed Kennedy. How many times do I have to confess? I published a book on it, but it's a secret book only those in the know can buy at the secret govt. bookstore.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oh lord.  Where to begin….

"There is no real proof as of yet and most likely never will be that will prove beyond a *reasonable* doubt that he was guilty or that he was just a patsy.”


A rifle Oswald bought
A rifle he posed with
Is found in the place where Oswald worked
The bullets shot that day that killed the President are tied to the rifle
The wrapper he constructed to smuggle it in was even found
At least one paraffin wax test for gunpowder residue came back positive
He leaves his workplace for no reason
Takes evasive action on the way home to get his gun
Shoots a police officer

Any reasonable person would conclude that Oswald was guilty based on the first 4 bullet points alone.  Capital Murder cases have been tried successfully based on less.


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



No amount of evidence will ever convince the conspiracy theorists. They will simply ignore contrary evidence or insist it is fake, pick out one or two factoids that seem to support their cause even after they have been debunked, and will grow the conspiracy to ridiculous sizes. 

I think they just can't accept that sometimes one person or a handful of people can cause tremendous upset in the right circumstances. They don't want to believe a president can be assassinated or the World Trade Center be brought down that easily, so they invent wild conspiracies and resort to insulting and ridiculing anyone who disagrees.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



I think you’re giving them too much credit.  

The reason most become conspiracy theorists is, in my view, is to get attention  essentially.  Those who go “against the grain” get noticed so that is what they do.  I just heard a story on the television about a random shooting over in Texas.  It sounds suspicious that a shooting would just be done randomly in a suburban neighborhood.  Would any of the resident conspiracy folks give this a second look?  No.  Because it won’t get them noticed.  If the shooter or victim turned out to be famous and the conspiracy kook could get some attention by questioning the victim, the shooter, or the findings of the authorities…they’d be on it.  

This is why you have the usual suspects thinking that the Apollo moon landings were faked, 9/11 was a conspiracy on a global scale, the JFK topic at hand….  

As I mentioned earlier, I too speculate about the events that lead Oswald to pull the trigger so I don’t mind questioning the findings of the WC.  The known physical evidence is available and every shred of it points to Oswald pulling the trigger, he being the only person who fired a rifle at Kennedy that day, and that the fatal wounds and injuries to others were at the hands of LHO and he alone.  If you want to say that there was a violation of the law, the autopsy was not done by the book, or that the authorities went to extraordinary lengths to silence any conjecture about a larger conspiracy afoot to kill our President, I will listen to that.  There is, in my view, evidence of all three being true.  For example, the coroner in Dallas County (I think it was Dallas County) is responsible for the autopsies of murder victims in Dallas County; not the SS.

Inside the Autopsy Room: The Details Doctors Gathered About JFK’s Assassination      |     History     | Smithsonian

But there isn’t any thing that has been brought to light in nearly 60 years that points to anyone other than Oswald being an active shooter in the JFK assassination.


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The absolute silence from the supposed members of the conspiracy is also important. After this much time, SOMEONE would have let something slip if they were involved, perhaps to clear their conscience on their death bed, but there's nothing.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You cannot prove Oswald bought the rifle....how many times do you have to be told that the rifle was purchased via mail order.  No one can identify Oswald as the purchaser.  


candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Utter gibberish.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Someone  else who has not kept up....as in E. Howard Hunt CIA operative did confess on his death bed....as well as Santo Trafficante mob boss from Tampa, Fl.

As well as James Files though not on his death bed ...whilst in prison confessed in an interview and a video was made of it and it is extremely detailed.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Utter nonsense....all you display is ignorance....many books have been written that were well researched that points to who could have been responsible.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Tell us why the majority of Americans do not believe the Warren Commission Report.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Pathetic....you have a closed mind and have been easily duped by the Warren Commission B.S.

Once again....there is no real proof that he bought the rifle...only circumstantial evidence.

The rifle was purchaed via mail order.  It was sent to a p.o. box supposedly owned by Oswald.

Whoever purchased the rifle used the name Hillel.....anyone could have set up a p.o. box in Oswalds name....thus there is no concrete proof as in eyewitness testimony that someone saw Oswald purchase the rifle. 

The possibility that whoever framed Oswald thus cannot be excluded as the purchasers of the rifle.  Thus the allegation that Oswald bought the rifle could have been easily shot down in a courtroom by any competent defense attorney.

Try and think a little bit instead of just reposting over and over the warren commission bull shit. 

As in...what would you have done if you wanted to set up Oswald as a patsy?....and assume you had all the resources of the c.i.a. and the mafia at your disposal?

Lots of people pose for photograps  with with weapons that are not theirs....not unusual at all.

Yes, the rifle was found in the place where Oswald worked....he did not work there alone...at least 60  other people worked there and there is a huge possibility that someone who did not work there could have slipped into the building.  Furthermore..........Oswald would have had to be suicidal or insance to kill someone from a bldg. he worked in.  Look at the plan he had for taking a pot shot at General Walker(if he really did...that has not been proven either)and still yet you want to claim he planned to assassinate the President and had no plan to escape???  Unbelievable.

The bullets have been linked to the rifle but that does not mean Oswald pulled the trigger my dear.

If the wrapper for the rifle was found and there is conjecture about that....it proves nothing anyhow.  So the gun was wrapped up  WHOOPEEE  but who wrapped it little one?   Oh you say Oswald of course...but you have no proof of that. 

Regarding the parrafin b.s.-----time and again you have been shown that parrafin tests are totally unreliable...yet you keep citing that as evidence....which proves you are not honest.

Oswald said he left because there was so much confusion going on he was sure the bldg. would be shut down and it was....thus he left.

The so called evasive action you claim oswald took on his way home...was not intended to be evasive at all....he got on a public bus which became stalled in traffic so he got out and grabbed a taxi....once again you are not telling the truth.

Who really shot officer J.D. Tippet....you must have seen the evidence posted before on here that shows Oswald did not.


Thus......you are left with nothing but your copy of a fallacious warren commission report which the majority of the American People still reject.


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Because, from the beginning, there has been a steady drum beat of disbelief and refusal to believe the simplest explanation. Trust in the government has been waning ever since the 60's, so it's not surprising that there are those who refuse to accept anything that comes out of government. Heck, there are those who use the exact same tactics of picking small, debunked details and ignoring very large ones to construct a vast conspiracy that we didn't land on the moon. 

The majority of Americans don't want to believe a president in modern times could be so easily assassinated, so they want to believe conspiracy theories, the wilder the better. The simplest explanation, though, fits all the parameters of the event. A deranged person saw an opportunity to kill the president and acted on it. He probably couldn't believe he actually pulled it off.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The alternatives to your contentions are as follows:

Someone posed as Oswald to rent a PO Box.
Someone using an alias that Oswald was known to use bought a rifle.
Someone manufactured a picture of Oswald holding the rifle.
Someone stole the rifle out of Oswald’s garage.
Someone planted Oswald's rifle in the TSBD
Someone got Mr. Frazier to lie about the package Oswald brought work that day.
Someone got Mr. Frazier to invent a story about Oswald bringing curtain rods.
Someone had to manufacture evidence of Oswald’s fingerprints on the rifle. 

Those are the minimum requirements for the alternative you propose.  We’re leaving out Oswald being placed at the TSBD that day and forcing Oswald to take the evasive moves after he shot Kennedy.  

And someone had to get out of the TSBD without being seen.  

Any reasonable person would conclude that Oswald was the gunman.



MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



There is no logical reason for you to believe half of the stuff you’ve posted in this thread alone.  There are no logical conclusions on your part.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wow, 3 confessions to the same crime.  LOL  So how many shooters do you have in Dealy Plaza now?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Which is why I ask you to put into your own words—in reasonable detail--what you think happened. 
Which is the same reason why you will not.  If you do, you can’t defer to a book, a website, or some link on the Internet.  In other words, your explanation will be so crazy, it can’t be defended.  Which explains why you won’t give it.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ignorance.  Which you display over and over.  Like the BS about the rifle not fitting in the packaging.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




All of the physical evidence in Dallas on that day?  It all points to Oswald pulling the trigger.   Your bizarre and frankly stupid theories are comical at best.  

I think there is quite fertile ground that Oswald didn’t just wake up one day and decide to kill the President.  I think he was counting on promised help that was never going to materialize and thought he would be Snowdened out of the nation.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Well, just to add to it….

When there is no consequence to believing something, people will be more apt to take a position that can’t be staked out.  Thus the belief in Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, or Jade Helm.  Thus the support for repealing Obamacare or the Article V convention.  When the rubber hits the road…you find people being much more careful about taking a stand one way or the other.

Academic arguments that have no fallout are just that; academia.  

Universal healthcare gets a lot of support.
Medicare for all (meaning your “Cadillac” Blue Cross primo insurance goes away) gets much less support.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




All you have is your opinion....and we all know.....opinions are like assholes....everyone has one.  hehheh


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Occam's razor. In order to avoid the simplest explanation, you have to construct ever larger, ever more complex conspiracies, and somewhere along the way, you have to assume large facts not in evidence, like, "Can you imagine how easy it would be for the CIA and the Mossad to frame a patsy with all their resources?", which substitutes for evidence that they did. Pick a few details that may have plausible alternate explanations, ignore the rest of the evidence, and imagine large numbers of shadow people pulling strings in the background, and soundly ridicule anyone who dares say otherwise.

And if you think Ruby was sent to kill Oswald, that's a pretty clumsy way to do it. A single shot to the abdomen by a hand gun is not an assured kill shot. A high powered rifle bullet from a building across the street or an arranged "suicide" in prison is much more assured.


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



And if the majority of Americans believe in the conspiracy, you'd think they would all leap on these as proof and they'd be front page stories for a long time. They weren't.


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You're making my point by substituting ridicule for reason. The physical evidence is clear. The president was struck by two bullets, both fired from the same location, at which was found the gun that fired them, that gun was fired by Oswald, who was at the scene. That's enough to convict virtually anyone of murder. Beyond that, you get into conjecture. Did someone persuade Oswald to shoot and offer him protection if he did, once the route was established to go past his place of employment? Possibly. Did Oswald shoot Kennedy? Yes.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



There is absolutely no evidence Oswald was deranged....that is just another W.C. myth which they propagated far and wide.  No evidence he was insane in any way shape or form.  No evidence he was suicidal.

In order for him to be guilty he would have had to be insane or suicidal.

On the other hand there is evidence that he was a very intelligent and careful planner if you believe he also shot at General Walker.  Though, most likely you are as ignorant of that as you are of the whole matter.

You have no evidence, you have no proof....and nothing else to add to this discussion.

You are a waste of board space with your oh he probably did this or he probably did that...utter horse shit.

Your above post is one of the most ridiculous I have seen on this topic.


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Deranged does not preclude intelligent. Many serial killers are extremely smart, but we would all agree you have to be deranged to calmly kill people who pose no danger to you.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Occam’s razor isn’t always right.  

Well, as I said, I think that Oswald was promised support in return for killing Kennedy.  This is strictly my opinion but it is based on the known facts; not “could haves” like the other guys rely on.

We *know* Oswald showed up that day without his pistol.  We *know* he wasted precious time after he killed Kennedy to go home and get it.  I theorize any reasonable person would have collected it prior to needing it.
Again, I theorize, that if something isn’t important at noon on Monday but is important at noon on Tuesday, that means one thing…the circumstances have changed during that 24 hour period.  Events changed.  

You couple that with the following knowns:

Oswald was one of the few (if not the only) person(s) to defect to Russia, then defect back to the US during the cold war.  Was able to leave Russia with his wife.  Was quite active in politics while he was back here.  And that he just happens to show up at the TSBD on that day seems like too remarkable a coincidence to me in my theory on what happened to lead up to JFK’s assassination.  This is pure speculation based only on known facts. 

Oswald, in the month before killing Kennedy, visited the Cuban and Russian embassies in Mexico City.  The CIA handlers who were watching the embassies saw this.  This was not reported to the WC.  And then in the next 30 days or so, he ends up killing Kennedy.  Seems to me like that was indicative of those nations being involved.  My point isn’t to indict the CIA but the fact that they have him visiting the embassies down there is informative to my theory that there may have been other nations involved.  This also comes from Emmy Award Winning Frontline on PBS; not the kook-of-the-month website.

Who Was Lee Harvey Oswald?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



They always do.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The evidence is not clear at all...books have been written disputing it...but you know nothing about that...you want to believe the Warren Commission report and so you do....which you have a right to do....but you have nothing to indicate Oswald was guilty.  All you have is your opinion and it is not enough.

Above all you know nothing of the legal process.  If Oswald had gone to trial and the prosecution had nothing more than what the W.C presented he would have been found not guilty.

 Not even to mention what Oswald could have presented as his defense....how explosive that could have been....it could have resulted in the shredding of the C.I.A. which Kennedy wanted to do and may well have done if he had not been removed from the scene....thus Oswald had to be silenced. 

Just common sense boyo.

Also...since the state failed to protect Oswald's life....the least they could have done would have been to include someone on the commission that could represent Oswald....but they refused to do that...even though Oswald's mother requested it. 

All the Warren Commission amounted to was a shoddy and unfair trial ...not even to mention their own conspiracy which has been talked about.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are being very in-coherent for the most part in the above post....not even to mention you contradict yourself.

Also...I already gave you a very logical reason why Oswald did not take his pistol to work....he had no need for it....as in....he did not plan to shoot JFK.  If he had planned to shoot JFK...most likely he would have taken his pistol with him...as in it could have come in handy during his escape from the scene......but when he realized he had been set up....he most likely realized they might come for him next...thus he went directly home to get his pistol for protection.

 You say you believe the Warren Commission report and then you turn around and say other nations were involved???   Do you not know the Warren Commission reported that Lee was the only one involved in the assassination....has someone on here persuaded you otherwise?


Here is something that might help you to get a grip.......I challenge you to a mock trial....you are the prosecutor and I am Oswald's defense attorney....I will demonstrate to you how a competent attorney would shred your extremely weak evidence.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You have to remember that most of these people grew up listening to people attack the Warren Commission based on the doubts of people like Jim Garrison who had their own versions of what happened.  Couple that with people not really knowing the facts and creating imaginary "magic bullets" to substitute for the actual scientific evidence and  our natural distrust of government, and you can see why there are so many who are willing to doubt the official version.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No.

I said the physical evidence of what happened that Day in Dallas when JFK was killed is in Lockstep correctness with the WC.

I do have reservations about the WC’s conclusion that Oswald did it all by himself.

The reservations are based on known facts.  Not your cartoonish conclusions.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



If the Warren Commission was "covering anything up", it was the idea that the USSR or Cuba might have had ties to Oswald.  That might have created so much pressure to retaliate against those 2 countries that LBJ wouldn't have been able to stop it.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Perhaps he didn't take his pistol because he didn't expect to escape the School Book Depository.  Perhaps he wasn't sure he had the nerve to do it or maybe the pistol was in Oak Cliff while Oswald spent the night at Ruth Payne's house with Marina.  Whatever, I don't think it's a sign of conspiracy.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Ok.

But the known fact remains that we know he went home to get it.  

So I reject the not needing it because his survival was a surprise theory.  I think most reasonable people would get out of dodge if they surprisingly survived a crime they didn’t expect to live through.

Nerve?  He brought the murder weapon.  That’s a sign of enough nerve for most people I suspect.

As for the distance, it was proven that he had time and the means to collect the pistol.

Good give and take


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Well again.....if he had no plan of escaping  he would have had to of been insane or suicidal.....but no evidence of either one in his history.  

Not even to mention that he did leave the bldg. after Kennedy  was killed.....according to your theory he should just have hung around because he was crazy.

No matter where the pistol was if he had planned on shooting jfk he would most likely have taken it with him for protection.

The first thing he did after the assassination was to retrieve the pistol.

Why the sudden need for the pistol?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Yes, that is a theory as to why they pursued only the theory that oswald acted entirely alone.

Files will shed light on a JFK shooting conspiracy – but not the one you think


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So you only agree with part of the Warren Commission report?

Well there may be some hope for you.   

Did you ever see the James Files interview on video?.....he speaks with remarkable detail regarding the assassination.....seems very credible ......as far as I know the FBI has never investigated his statements


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I agree he had time AFTER the assassination to get the pistol.  But, he had ridden from work with Buell Frazier to Ruth Payne's in Irving and then TO work from Irving, so there wasn't time to go to get the pistol on the morning of the assassination.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Ahh…so now Frazier is “in on it” too? LOL


If that's what you want to make believe in order to prop up you absurd boot licking nonsense.
Frazier could be mistaken without any ulterior motive behind it and at any rate how does his estimation of the length
of Oswald's package make him "in on it"?
You are dangerously stupid...Darwin Award style stupid.


candycorn said:


> Oh…so now it’s “he smuggled it in but didn’t shoot anyone”? LOL


I said "whether smuggled in or not". How does that indicate to your diseased mind I thought Oswald did smuggle a rifle into the TBSD? Wake the fuck up!


candycorn said:


> No. It does not. No where close. A gun he purchased showed up in his house with the photograph, then showed up in the place where he worked and the bullets found that day are tied ballistically to the weapon he purchased.


You didn't read the link did you?
There is every reason to believe he purchased nothing from Klein's Sporting Goods and a faked photo from the front of Life Magazine (if that's the photo you didn't identify but are alluding to perhaps) and that that gun was fired in no way prove Oswald shot at anyone.
In fact negative paraffin tests and the fact that he was encountered by police in the second floor lunch room less than two minutes after the coup are all exculpatory evidence of his innocence.



candycorn said:


> Thanks for another reason to laugh at you.


So stupidly non self aware.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



They are bulletproof on the physical evidence.

On Motivations....ironically you and some others have something in common.  As you know the WC is bulletproof on the physical evidence and your entire resistance is quickly reduced to two words:  “could have”. “Pure garbage” is also acceptable but literally your arguments are that _____ could have happened followed by ______ could have happened then your crusher is that ______ could have happened.

The ones who buy the lone nut theory have a similar problem.   Why did LHO who was meticulous enough to create a wrapper for his rifle forget his gun if he was going to waste precious time to go home and get it after the fact?  Their answers range from “who cares” to LHO being mentally ill.  Just like your “could have” nonsense, those explanations are open ended and could be applied to anything while not addressing the known facts.

LHO wasted time most would have spent leaving Dallas (if possible) to go get his pistol when he could have collected it before.

LHO visited enemy embassies in the months preceding the assassination of JFK. 

LHO is one of the few double defectors and just happens to wind up shooting JFK.

Their assessment of mental illness is likely valid.  But for whatever mental screws loose he had, he was a functional nutcase.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Could have done it the night before.  Easily


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



LOL!  A story on me.  Once I had to fly from my home to Michigan to meet my family.  We'd been apart for some weeks, so I was excited.  The airport I was going to fly out of was 60 miles from me, so I arranged a ride.  I very carefully packed and very carefully locked the door after making arrangements for people to watch the house.  We drove down without incident and it was time to check in my bag, when I realized I didn't have my ticket to fly.  Things weren't done electronically then, so I had to pay a fee to reschedule for the next day and then go back home for the night, get the ticket and fly out the next day.  Point of the story is that sometimes, people just make mistakes, even on the most important things.  Oswald wasn't perfect, either.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Could have, you're right.  But, maybe he just didn't.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



A pretty big over sight on his part….

UNLESS…

He didn’t think he would be in a gunfight later that day.  Again, my theory is that something changed after Oswald shot Kennedy.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 
True.  All we really know is that he didn't.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> True.  All we really know is that he didn't.



Thats true.

And that doesn’t strike you as a bit strange?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > True.  All we really know is that he didn't.
> ...



Perhaps.  But, perhaps he was just excited and forgot.  On this issue, I just don't know.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



ok.  



I guess as a conspiracy theorist…at this point I should now insist that you have not graduated elementary school and encourage you to leave your mom’s basement?  LOL


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



LMAO! ! ! !

I do love a good conspiracy theory and do like the speculation.  But, in the end, all the evidence and science supports the Warren Commission and those drooling trollish conspiracy theory nuts just wears out my patience with their name calling and infantile insults that they use as a substitute for argument.

Thank you for the big smile.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Again you are being incoherent for the most part.  I suggest if you try to travel less ground and be very careful with your language you might make some sense.

Again, you seem not to understand that the burden of proof of proof of Oswald's guilt is on the state which means since you are trying to defend their allegations the burden of proof is also on you.

You also need to understand in a court of law that your  evidence must overcome any reasonable doubt in regards to guilt....thus when you cite some piece of evidence and then say this indicates whatever....but then  the defense comes back and  says no it could indicate this or could indicate that...then the jurors must decide what makes the most truth and if the defenses  'could haves' are  possible then reasonable doubt will exist in the minds of the jurors.

 None of your evidence overcomes reasonable doubt.  Not even to mention you interject your opinions into your statements like it is the absolute truth.

You have failed to make a case just as the Warren Commission did...and there is no doubt Oswald would have been found not guilty in a real court of law where his attorney would have been able to cross examine and expose the idiocy of the Warren commission's allegations.

Obviously you are not very intelligent and you lack good analytical skills not even to mention logic and just plain common sense and your dishonesty has also been noted as in when you attempt to twist and alter what others have said in Oswald's defense.  and that is probably true of most of those who swallow the Warren Commission's theory and allegations.

Once again your efforts are quite pathetic.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If he had planned to assassinate jfk he had days to make sure he would have had the pistol available on the morning of the assassination....you are not being credible.

You seem to forget that in the shot taken at General Walker there was excellent and very intelligent planning going on....but when it comes to JFK you try to claim he did everything on the spur of the  moment with absolutely no planning.....ridiculous. 

Get real boyo or take a hike. 

You add nothing to this discussion but your opinion which carries no weight.  Not at all.


Why Did Lee Harvey Oswald Deny Shooting President Kennedy?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



There is much you do not know for sure.  But you have your opinion...like that means anything.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Again you are being incoherent for the most part.  I suggest if you try to travel less ground and be very careful with your language you might make some sense.


Opinion noted…and laughed at.  



MacTheKnife said:


> Again, you seem not to understand that the burden of proof of proof of Oswald's guilt is on the state which means since you are trying to defend their allegations the burden of proof is also on you.



Perhaps you should try to travel less ground…..   "burden of proof of proof of Oswald’s”  Too damn funny



MacTheKnife said:


> You also need to understand in a court of law that your  evidence must overcome any reasonable doubt in regards to guilt....thus when you cite some piece of evidence and then say this indicates whatever....but then  the defense comes back and  says no it could indicate this or could indicate that...then the jurors must decide what makes the most truth and if the defenses  'could haves' are  possible then reasonable doubt will exist in the minds of the jurors.


Any reasonable person looking at the evidence would conclude Oswald was guilty.  All of your “could haves” don’t mean a thing.



MacTheKnife said:


> None of your evidence overcomes reasonable doubt.  Not even to mention you interject your opinions into your statements like it is the absolute truth.
> 
> You have failed to make a case just as the Warren Commission did...and there is no doubt Oswald would have been found not guilty in a real court of law where his attorney would have been able to cross examine and expose the idiocy of the Warren commission's allegations.
> 
> ...



Yet here you are trying to get someone, anyone, to believe in your “would haves” and “could haves”….it is the most pathetic thing around.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

Mafia boss speaks.......................


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Again you are being incoherent for the most part.  I suggest if you try to travel less ground and be very careful with your language you might make some sense.
> ...



I think it's funny that they want to hold YOU to "burden of proof" when they offer no proof at all.  I can't really see what's being said but the whole idea makes me laugh.  The Warren Commission offers proof and MOST of the Warren Commission's proof is confirmed by House Select Committee on Assassinations.  They have magazine articles and books which offer no proof at all...just rumor and innuendo.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Quite right.

Get ready for the “I don’t have a theory that requires proof” and/or the  “just asking questions” response.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mafia boss speaks.......................


Another video nobody will ever watch.

Why not just type out what you think happened on that day in some serious and reasonable detail?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not right at all....and anyone that does not know the burden of proof in a criminal case is always on the state knows nothing of the legal process.

and......................obviously.....since you are attempting to defend the state's accusation of guilt regarding Oswald then on this thread....the burden of proof is on you.

This has been pointed out more than once....yet you still seem not to get it.  Well, that is no supprise really.  


'In a criminal case, the burden of proof always rests with the government. This means that in order to convict someone of a crime, it is necessary that the government prove that the accused committed each and every element of the charged offense beyond a reasonable doubt. If the government fails to prove just one element of the offense at trial, then a jury must find the defendant not guilty.'

https://federal-lawyer.com/what-is-the-burden-of-proof-in-a-criminal-case/


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mafia boss speaks.......................
> ...



That is a very popular video.

You see....I have my opinion and I have stated it but I do not expect anyone (myself included) should  try and use their opinion to prove anything or as evidence of anything since my opinion or your opinion or anyones personal opinion is not evidence or proof of anything....it is just an opinion. 

Yet you and your cohorts constantly state your opinions like it is some kind of evidence....more than ridiculous and you need to stop that if you want to have any credibility whatsoever.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Your client is dead; all available evidence points to his guilt.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



See hunarcy ….I called it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Again....that is your 'opinion'.

If you want to appear credible when you say stuff like that you should clarify it---as in ....that is just my opinion.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The reason kids are taught that LHO killed Kennedy is because the evidence supports that conclusion; and no other conclusion. 

That he is dead isn’t my opinion.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



But when you add....the evidence supports the theory that oswald was the killer.....that is your opinion.  Many people have that opinion but  many more people have a opposite opinion.

One of the most stupid statements I have seen on this thread...like what kids are taught is some sort of evidence.

What absolutely  amazing nonsense  and stupidity you present.

*'Opinion evidence* refers to evidence of what the witness thinks, believes, or infers in regard to facts, as distinguished from personal knowledge of the facts themselves. In common law jurisdictions the general rule is that a witness is supposed to testify as to what was observed and not to give an opinion on what was observed.'

Why do I have to explain everything to you over and over....still you seem not to get it.....are you that stupid or do you just appear not to understand it as in it would harm your agenda of trying to prove Oswald was the killer?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Nope.
Oswald’s rifle shot Kennedy
It was found in the place Oswald worked
Oswald brought it to work that morning

Only a fool would think Oswald didn’t kill Kennedy.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are the fool my dear....all your ridiculous statements prove that.

 You keep repeating your opinions  like you think if you keep repeating them.....someone might believe them  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  pretty similar to the WC....no wonder the American people rejected it.

I notice that you ignore my challenge of a mock trial....where we could in a rational manner deal with the WC report in a logical manner.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Is there anything that would come out in a trial here that would change your mind one degree?  Yes or no.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Nope.
> Oswald’s rifle shot Kennedy
> It was found in the place Oswald worked
> Oswald brought it to work that morning
> ...


We know for a *fact* that the head shot that truly killed the president in a coup came from in front of the limousine and to the side. Where do you think Lee Oswald was again when all this went down?
JFK MURDER SOLVED - Reward
Read the link unless you like staying dumb and a sucker which it's entirely possible you do.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I doubt it but our goal should not to be to convince each other of anything .  Our goal should be to............ in a rational and logical manner, present the evidence and the rebuttal of the evidence....which was not allowed by the Warren Commission as in...Oswald had no represenative on the commision to challenge their allegations.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...



No.  Oswald was above and to the rear.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




I’ll start.

Oswald is pictured with the murder weapon.  This is a widely known picture that appeared in several magazines… Here is a print from the National Archives website:




 

Do you admit that Oswald was pictured with the murder weapon?


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...



You most certainly do not know that for a fact.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Your witness, counselor.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




I would like to point out at the beginning here that...............In 1992 the American Bar Association conducted two mock Oswald trials. The first trial ended in a hung jury. In the second trial the jury acquitted Oswald.

I do agree that Oswald posed with a rifle for a picture.

Irregardless.....whether or not it was the actual murder weapon I do not know as in there was a report that the first claim made by the officer who found the weapon on the sixth floor was a mauser.

Your post is in the proper sequence though....as ................One of the first steps in building a case against Oswald would be to link him to the alleged murder weapon, the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle.

Unfortunately, for the Warren Commission.... this is just one of the many areas where a prosecutor would encounter difficulties. Although at first glance there appears to be a strong connection between Oswald and the Italian-made rifle, the link becomes questionable upon further examination.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So you disagree that the picture shows he is posing with the murder weapon as determined by the WC.  
There is little point to talk to you except to make fun of your idiocy.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Personally, as I said ...I do not know...I can only report what others have said regarding this.......

"Surely," a good prosecutor would say, "Oswald is linked to the murder weapon by the three famous backyard photographs which show him holding the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle in one hand and radical newspapers in the other?" Furthermore, lone-assassin theorists point out that the backyard pictures were authenticated by the panel of photographic experts retained by the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA, 1976-1979). Again, the evidence looks impressive at first glance, but let's take a closer look.

The Dallas police said they found two backyard photographs. These are labeled CE 133-A and B. Each shows the Oswald figure in a different pose. Although the Dallas police said they found two negatives, one for A and one for B, only the B negative is known to exist. A new, and different, backyard photo of Oswald turned up in the possession of the widow of a former Dallas policeman in 1976. This is 133-C. Then, in 1977, a much clearer version of 133-A was found among the possessions of George DeMohrenschildt, a wealthy member of the Dallas Russian community who had intelligence connections and who was a friend of Oswald's. The DeMohrenschildt family has stated they believe the photo was planted in their father's belongings to further incriminate Oswald in the public mind.

There is much more on this but for the sake of board space I will just post the link................Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald

Also, my dear............I hope we can refrain from excessive name calling...which will serve no purpose.....and not acceptable in any sort of trial mock or otherwise.  Thank-you


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 7, 2019)

hadit said:


> You most certainly do not know that for a fact.


We certainly do. Did you read my citation? It looks like you certainly did not! 
Congratulations on making yourself irrelevant in this matter.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Really.  Nobody else has said anything else regarding the photograph that was verified by numerous experts as Oswald holding the murder weapon?  Or are you just ignoring any information that you disagree with?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 7, 2019)

The famous photos of Oswald splashed on the cover of dupe Life magazine have been analyzed and judged to be more
planting of fake manufactured evidence by the amoral Warren Commission. The picture may be real but the Lee Harvey Oswald shown in it is fake! John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Media Library :: Oswald's Rifle Photos

Just like the limousine windshield they had replaced, just like the magic bullet that miraculously fell out of John Connolly's let onto a stretcher (which wasn't his, by the way) which was untainted by blood, human tissue, clothing fibers, or anything else at all. Just like the fake autopsy in Bethesda after government agents had illegally kidnapped JFK's body and removed it from Texas.
Just like the extra shells collected on the sixth floor of the TSBD that magically disappeared somehow.
You get the point.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



My dear did you not see my link?

Again..............Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So?  The link is 17,000 words.

Why is it you can’t type out what you’re trying to say?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Open the link and scroll down to.................

What About the Famous Backyard Rifle Photographs?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 7, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



How about you put into your own words what you’re trying to say?  That is how grown ups do it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



My dear:  It is not me saying it...I am merely reporting what has been said. 

 Personally.....from looking at the photograph I cannot tell what kind of rifle it is....thus I defer to the experts.

I would have copied and pasted the part relevant to the backyard photos but was unable to do that.

However, it does not take much time to scroll down and the read the section labeled.....

What About the Famous Backyard Rifle Photographs?


----------



## hadit (Feb 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > You most certainly do not know that for a fact.
> ...



Ballistics and physics prove you wrong.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The part on the backyard photos is not all that long...too technical for me to put in my own words.

Did you scroll down to see the article on the backyard photos?

Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 7, 2019)

Two Oswalds?

A very interesting story to say the least.

'
When retrospectives on the Kennedy assassination wind up on television, we always seem to get the same old tale of a young president gunned down in Dallas by a Lone gunman. There is also the possibility of conspiracy as Kennedy has many enemies and names pile up year after year as possible suspects and ones with motive to kill President Kennedy.

One particular conspiracy theory that is compelling and is seldom talked about is the Oswald Project and the possibility that there were doppelgangers posing as Lee Harvey Oswald before the assassination even occurred.'






A TALE OF TWO OSWALDS | Ground Zero with Clyde Lewis

Lee Harvey Oswald Project Description


Kerry Thornley....friend of Oswald
Kerry Wendell Thornley met Lee Harvey Oswald while in the United States Marines in 1959. Later that year Thornley was transferred to Atsugi in Japan.

In 1962 Thornley wrote a novel called _The Idle Warriors_ about a disgruntled marine who defects to the Soviet Union. The book was based on Thornley's knowledge of Oswald. The following year Thornley moved to New Orleans where it was claimed he associated with Guy Banister, David Ferrie and Clay Shaw. Oswald was also living in the city at that time but Thornley insisted that the two men never met during this period. The two men were also both in Mexico City in September 1963.

The FBI were aware of Thornley's novel and so after the assassination of President John F. Kennedy he was asked to testify before the Warren Commission.

In 1992 Thornley appeared on a television programme, _A Current Affair_. He confessed that he had been part of a conspiracy to assassinate John F. Kennedy. However, he did not give the names of his fellow conspirators.

Kerry Wendell Thornley died in 1998. He had been working on a book with the journalist Sondra London. The book, _Confession to Conspiracy to Assassinate JFK_ was published in 2000.
Kerry Wendell Thornley






Kerry Wendell Thornley - Wikipedia

Confession to Conspiracy to Assassinate JFK by Kerry Thornley as told to Sondra London


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, JFK was shot from the front...no wait, JFK was shot from the side and from street level...no wait, JFK was shot from behind and the front and from the low side...well, we know it wasn't Oswald...well, it wasn't Oswald alone...you're just a government shill!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

hadit said:


> Ballistics and physics prove you wrong.


The "gaping" exit wound in the posterior of JFK's skull, as observed by ER doctors at Parkland hospital, where the president was first seen after the assassination, prove you wrong.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Add that to the 3 deathbed confessions and there apparently were battalions of snipers in Dealy plaza that day.  Still only scoring 2 hits on the target.  

The conspiracy kooks just keep getting more and more bizarre.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

"Battalions of snipers"......funny stuff! When you have to mock an issue and greatly exaggerate them in order to make an
argument that your so called facts will not support it's obvious you are just blowing out stale smoke. When you can explain the hole in the back of JFK's skull let us know.


----------



## hadit (Feb 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics and physics prove you wrong.
> ...



The film record of the shooting is consistent with the fatal shot coming from behind. His head moves forward from the force of the bullet punching through the back, then from a combination of automatic muscle contraction and the force of his brains and blood spraying out of the front, snaps back. The pathologists who examined him testified again that their original work was correct. He was hit by two bullets from behind. 

Doctors Affirm Kennedy Autopsy Report

Basically, you're seizing on one statement and ignoring the preponderance of the evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

hadit said:


> The film record of the shooting is consistent with the fatal shot coming from behind. His head moves forward from the force of the bullet punching through the back, then from a combination of automatic muscle contraction and the force of his brains and blood spraying out of the front, snaps back. The pathologists who examined him testified again that their original work was correct. He was hit by two bullets from behind.
> 
> Doctors Affirm Kennedy Autopsy Report


jfk Autopsy Head Wound Bethesda Vs Parkland Hospital Dallas Doctors Testimony john f Kennedy Assassination Page 3 Grand Subversion
Two government provided doctors, who were administrative officers and never performed a real autopsy in their lives,
are contradicting the eyewitness testimony of every ER physician at Parkland hospital? JFK Parkland Hospital DOCTORS Page 2 the Grand Subversion
You liars aren't even worth the time it takes to make your arguments moot and pointless.


----------



## hadit (Feb 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The film record of the shooting is consistent with the fatal shot coming from behind. His head moves forward from the force of the bullet punching through the back, then from a combination of automatic muscle contraction and the force of his brains and blood spraying out of the front, snaps back. The pathologists who examined him testified again that their original work was correct. He was hit by two bullets from behind.
> ...



"And four of five other doctors who attended the President in the emergency room of a Dallas hospital said they observed nothing while treating him that contradicts the pathologists' findings."

Every ER physician?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

THE GUNSHOT WOUND TO THE HEAD OF JFK AND IDENTIFIED IT AS AN “EXIT WOUND.”

(1) The Medical personnel and other witnesses whose earliest statements placed
the large opening at the right rear Occipital area of JFK’s skull were the
following:

1. Jacqueline Kennedy (wife of JFK)
2. Dr. Robert McClelland
3. Dr. Charles Crenshaw
4. Dr. William Clark
5. Dr. Marion Jenkins
6. Dr. Charles Carrico
7. Dr. Malcolm Perry
8. Dr. Charles Baxter
9. Dr. David Jones
10. Dr. Gene Akins
11. Dr. Kenneth Sayler
12. Dr. William Midgett
13. DR. Robert Grossman
14. Dr. Paul Peters
15. Dr. Donald Seldin
16. Dr. William Zedelitz
17. Dr. Richard Dalany
18. Dr. Don Curtis
19. Dr. Adolphe Giesecke
20. Dr. Fouad Bashour
21. RN Patricia Hutton
22. RN Doris Nelson
23. RN Diana Bowron
24. RN Margaret Hinchcliffe
25. SS Clinton Hill
26. SS William Greer
27. Patricia Gustafson
*Nineteen* trained professional physicians (as well as other medical personnel) all attested to a gaping head wound in the back of the president's skull when JFK was admitted to their emergency room. Most important witnesses to JFK’s murder- Doctors at Parkland Hospital | From Dallas to 9/11 and Beyond

Identify those four doctors who "attended him" when JFK was wheeled in and claim they didn't see what nineteen other doctors all saw. It seem absurd and a lie on it's face.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



First you agree to a mock debate and then you present one of the famous backyard photos of Oswald with the rifle.

I point out there are problems with the photos....

then you get all huffy and say anyone who does not accept your and the WC opinion is an idiot and that there  is no evidence regarding the photos as something unlike what you and the WC say they are....then I present you the evidence....then you say....it has too many words.....then you run off.

O.K.  I get it.  hehheh

BTW---here have been 36,000 hits on this thread so far....do you not realize your shenanigans are being observed?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> First you agree to a mock debate and then you present one of the famous backyard photos of Oswald with the rifle.
> 
> I point out there are problems with the photos....
> 
> ...


The Lee Oswald in those photos is a different height than the actual Lee Owald. Ooopss..


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 8, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You must be talking to Eric the Troll.  He's never going to admit that his "giant hole in the back of the head" isn't true, even though it was refuted by the attending physician.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> "Battalions of snipers"......funny stuff! When you have to mock an issue and greatly exaggerate them in order to make an
> argument that your so called facts will not support it's obvious you are just blowing out stale smoke. When you can explain the hole in the back of JFK's skull let us know.



Well, that is where the shot came from so…I don’t think much explanation is necessary.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



No, you linked to a website and told me to go hunt for your testimony.  If you feel like commenting on LHO holding the murder weapon….feel free. If you’re going to post links as some sort of testimony…you’ll get the attention you’ve earned…zero.  But then again…getting attention is all you’re about, right?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > First you agree to a mock debate and then you present one of the famous backyard photos of Oswald with the rifle.
> ...



Ahh…the two-oswalds theory.


Did one of them shoot Kennedy?  It would seem odd to have 2 Oswalds then not have one of them fire the shot that killed JFK.  LOL


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Madam you are not only a liar....you are a damned liar.  I gave you the link to the problems with the photos....you complained it had l7,000 words....all you needed to do was to scroll down the page to the particular article covering the photos....if you did it...you refuse to admit it.

Posting links to information is a well accepted fact on all message boards....you blatantly try to use a link as an excuse to drop out of the debate.....ridiculous my dear. 

You are not a honest debater....it is more than obvious.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You are a liar....unworthy of debate.  Take a hike.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I pointed out there were 17,000 words in your link and asked you to write out what you were trying to say.  You refused because you’re too cowardly to put your name next to anything.  



MacTheKnife said:


> Posting links to information is a well accepted fact on all message boards....you blatantly try to use a link as an excuse to drop out of the debate.....ridiculous my dear.


Yes links are used to back up what you’re saying.

Like, Barry Bonds is the all time home run king:

List of Major League Baseball career home run leaders - Wikipedia

See how that works.

What isn’t done (except by cowards is this).

Here is what I think happened:  

John F. Kennedy assassination conspiracy theories - Wikipedia






MacTheKnife said:


> You are not a honest debater....it is more than obvious.



Well we have a picture from the national archives of LHO posing with the murder weapon.  It was entered into evidence as  a Commission Exhibit.

You’ve yet to comment on it.

Feel free to comment in your own words.   

Your move.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Poor baby…you sound so upset.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> "Battalions of snipers"......funny stuff! When you have to mock an issue and greatly exaggerate them in order to make an
> argument that your so called facts will not support it's obvious you are just blowing out stale smoke. When you can explain the hole in the back of JFK's skull let us know.



Candy Corn is a liar.....only worthy of being ignored....however I will not ignore her but continue to point out her dishonesty and unworthiness of participation on this thread.  Though...i will no longer communicate with her directly....unless she apologizes and promises to quit lying.

She agreed to a mock trial and then when things did not go her way like a little child she ran away.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Note to the viewers:  Notice she does not admit to her lies.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Because I’ve told none.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

Problems with the case against Lee Harvey Oswald..............Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Please leave....you have disqualified yourself.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

Most people when caught in a lie will try to leave gracefully....some just keep up their lying like if they enough someone might believe what they are saying.......pathetic.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Nah…I like rattling your cage.  Any word on the photo of Oswald with the murder weapon?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

"Surely," a good prosecutor would say, "Oswald is linked to the murder weapon by the three famous backyard photographs which show him holding the Mannlicher-Carcano rifle in one hand and radical newspapers in the other?" Furthermore, lone-assassin theorists point out that the backyard pictures were authenticated by the panel of photographic experts retained by the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA, 1976-1979). Again, the evidence looks impressive at first glance, but let's take a closer look.

The Dallas police said they found two backyard photographs. These are labeled CE 133-A and B. Each shows the Oswald figure in a different pose. Although the Dallas police said they found two negatives, one for A and one for B, only the B negative is known to exist. A new, and different, backyard photo of Oswald turned up in the possession of the widow of a former Dallas policeman in 1976. This is 133-C. Then, in 1977, a much clearer version of 133-A was found among the possessions of George DeMohrenschildt, a wealthy member of the Dallas Russian community who had intelligence connections and who was a friend of Oswald's. The DeMohrenschildt family has stated they believe the photo was planted in their father's belongings to further incriminate Oswald in the public mind.

According to the WC and the HSCA, all of the backyard snapshots were taken with a cheap, hand-held camera, known as the Imperial Reflex camera.

When the backyard photos were examined by Major John Pickard, a former commander of the photographic department of the Canadian Defense Department, he declared them to be fakes. Retired Detective Superintendent Malcolm Thompson, a past president of the Institute of Incorporated Photographers in England, analyzed the pictures and came to the same conclusion. When the HSCA's photographic panel concluded that the backyard photos were authentic, Thompson deferred to the panel on most of the issues concerning the genuineness of the pictures. However, Thompson said he remained troubled by the chin on Oswald in the photos, which is different from his chin in other pictures.

There are indications of fraud in the backyard photos that are obvious even to the layman. For example, the shadow of Oswald's nose falls in one direction while the shadow of his body falls in another direction. And, the shadow under Oswald's nose remains the same in all three photos even when his head is tilted. The HSCA's photographic panel could offer only an unrealistic reenactment based on highly improbable assumptions to explain the problematic nose shadow. In the end, the panel ended up appealing to a vanishing point analysis to explain all of the variant shadows in the backyard photos. I discussed this matter with a number of professional photographers, and none of them took the position that a vanishing point analysis would explain the kinds of conflicting shadows seen in the backyard pictures.

Another indication of fakery in the photos is the fact that the HSCA's photographic panel could find only minute ("very small") differences in the distances between objects in the backgrounds. This virtual sameness of backgrounds is a virtual impossibility given the manner in which the pictures were supposedly taken. In order to achieve this effect, Marina would have had to hold the camera in almost the exact same position, to within a tiny fraction of an inch each time, for each of the three photos, an extremely unlikely scenario, particularly in light of the fact that Oswald allegedly took the camera from her in between pictures to advance the film.

Furthermore, graphics expert Jack White has shown that the backgrounds in the photos are actually identical, and that the small differences in distance were artificially produced by a technique known as keystoning. I would encourage those interested in more information on this subject to obtain Mr. White's video FAKE: THE FORGED PHOTO THAT FRAMED OSWALD. (I realize White's research on the backyard photos has come under heavy attack by lone-gunman theorists. I would note that two photographic experts who have studied White's research have concluded that the majority of his arguments are valid but that some of them are invalid or doubtful.)

Another oddity in the backyard photos is that in 133-B the Oswald figure is wearing a ring on a finger of his left hand, but in 133-A the ring is not visible. This is "a curious difference," says Anthony Summers, "if, as Marina testified, she took one picture after another in the space of a few moments" (Summers 552 n 65).

More later--due to space limitations.....and  the liar said she was dropping out of the mock trial because I would not put all of this in my own words.  hehheh

from.....................Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald


----------



## hadit (Feb 8, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



This is what is fascinating about the psychology of the conspiracy theorist. They hear something that supports their theory, latch onto it with all the ferocity of a rabid wombat, and repeat it ad nauseum, even after the preponderance of the evidence and refutation renders it useless. I still hear people going on about a "magic bullet", even though it's been proven many times to not be factual.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

More on the photos of oswald with the rifle.

'
The shirt and watch worn by the Oswald figure in the photos were not found among Oswald's possessions. And the shirt, a pullover shirt, was not the style that Oswald usually wore.

The 133-A-DEM photo is much clearer than the snapshots that were allegedly removed from the Paine's garage. It is so clear and of such high quality that the newsprint is readable on the paper that the figure is holding. Researchers question whether the cheap, plastic, mass-produced Imperial Reflex camera could have captured such fine detail from the distance shown in the photographs. And, again, 133-A-DEM is much clearer and contains more detail than 133-A and 133-B.


Jack White believes he has found a telling indication of fraud in the backyard pictures. White maintains that the printed edge markings of roll film do not appear on the DeMohrenschildt photo, which was printed full negative, nor on the 133-B negative. This would indicate that they were made from sheet film, but the Imperial Reflex camera did not use sheet film; it used only roll film.

Further doubt is cast on the backyard pictures by the ominous fact that a Dallas commercial photographer who examined and processed assassination-related photographs for the Dallas police and the FBI said he saw an FBI agent with a color transparency of one of the backyard pictures on November 22, which was the day BEFORE the police said they FOUND the photographs. The photographer further stated that one of the backyard photos he processed SHOWED NO FIGURE IN THE PICTURE (Marrs 451-452). His account was corroborated by his wife, who also helped process film on November 22.


Oswald's wife, Marina Oswald, is the one who supposedly took the backyard pictures. However, in a recently recorded interview, she said of the backyard photos, "THESE AREN'T THE PICTURES I TOOK" (Livingstone 454, emphasis added).


An important development in this matter occurred in 1992 when Dallas authorities released previously suppressed files on the JFK assassination. Among these files were several photos of Lee Harvey Oswald, two of which are backyard pictures that show clear signs of tampering. On February 9, 1992, the HOUSTON POST reported, "One photo of Oswald's backyard in the Oak Cliff section of Dallas shows clear evidence of darkroom manipulation" (Lane xxii). The POST further stated that the manipulation involved "attempts to frame Oswald by 'inserting' him into the background" of the picture (Lane xxii). The POST provided a description of the print:


In the manipulated print in police files Oswald does not appear. Instead, there is a white silhouette of a human figure holding an apparent rifle and newspapers. The silhouette appears to be an example of matting, a darkroom technique that can serve as an intermediate step in the combining of photographic images. (Lane xxii)

The silhouettes in the pictures appear to be right around Oswald's height, and they are in poses into which it appears the Oswald figure would fit.

The big question is, When were the manipulated prints made? If they were made after the assassination, then they might represent attempts by the Dallas police to see if the backyard photos could have been faked. But, if they were made prior to the shooting, they would constitute undeniable evidence of a conspiracy to frame Oswald.


The POST article went on to report that Hershal Womack, a photographic expert at Texas Tech University, has noted "a variety of alleged inconsistencies with the backyard pictures." I contacted Professor Womack and asked him to comment on some of these technical inconsistencies. He replied as follows:




To be continued due to space limitations......................


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



and the old liar returns.......you have proven you are dishonest....thus unqualified to discuss this topic.  

Need I remind you of Post #2285

Where you claimed you had proof and then you denied saying that...such dishonesty cannot be tolerated.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 8, 2019)

I think it is time to close this thread....the proponents of the Warren Commission have been proven to be dishonest.....at least the majority of them....not possible to have a good discussion with dishonest posters.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



He'll pull out some tired "it's a phony photograph" argument and talk about shadows and the size of ears or some such claptrap. 

You'll NEVER see them reference something like this:  Verdict is in on whether Lee Harvey Oswald photo is a fake, thanks to 3D tech


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Candy Corn is a liar.....only worthy of being ignored....however I will not ignore her but continue to point out her dishonesty and unworthiness of participation on this thread. Though...i will no longer communicate with her directly....unless she apologizes and promises to quit lying.
> 
> She agreed to a mock trial and then when things did not go her way like a little child she ran away. hehheh


Put the lying troll bitch on ignore. It's the only way to get relief and I've put three or four of these asses on ignore and never regretted it for a second. 
These Warren Commission fools get off on posting the same lies and simply ignoring facts day after day after day.They are here to obstruct and obfuscate. They aren't honest and there is no point to them if the goal of debate is to get to the truth.

I strongly suggest you use the ignore function.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Ahh…the two-oswalds theory.
> 
> 
> Did one of them shoot Kennedy? It would seem odd to have 2 Oswalds then not have one of them fire the shot that killed JFK. LOL


The "Lee Harvey Oswald" in the famous posed Life magazine cover is simply shorter than the real Lee Oswald who was shot by government informer and mob affiliated Jack Ruby. Make of those facts what you will. JFK Assassination Index - Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 8, 2019)

hadit said:


> This is what is fascinating about the psychology of the conspiracy theorist. They hear something that supports their theory, latch onto it with all the ferocity of a rabid wombat, and repeat it ad nauseum, even after the preponderance of the evidence and refutation renders it useless. I still hear people going on about a "magic bullet", even though it's been proven many times to not be factual.


Did you ever come up with the identity of those four people who you said claimed they "attended" to the president and didn't notice the hole in the back of JFK's head that *19 doctors* and other assorted Secret Service agents and other medical personnel saw?
No. Of course you haven't. 

And if you are saying the magic bullet has been proven to be a ridiculous cooked up Arlen Specter
invention necessary because the Warren cover up had to find a way to account all the damage done by the three shots _allegedly_ fired by Lee Oswald one of which hit curbing, so two bullets basically, one of which smashed through Kennedy's temple and blew out a "gaping hole" in the posterior portion of his head (nice trick for a bullet allegedly fired from behind Kennediy in the Texas School Book Depository) leaving one single bullet for the Warren Commission to account for that smashed through two bodies, vertebrae, rib and wrist bones, clothing, human tissue etc. *and come out with not a single mark on the bullet head itself, no deforming of the bullet and not a shred of DNA, blood, human tissue, clothing fiber whatsoever* and it just fell out of John Connolly's thigh. 

Yeah, if you claim the magic bullet is a bullshit bit of invention from the Warren Commission liars I agree totally.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > This is what is fascinating about the psychology of the conspiracy theorist. They hear something that supports their theory, latch onto it with all the ferocity of a rabid wombat, and repeat it ad nauseum, even after the preponderance of the evidence and refutation renders it useless. I still hear people going on about a "magic bullet", even though it's been proven many times to not be factual.
> ...



I wonder if "eric" knows that the following is a single sentence that has 155 words in it.

_"And if you are saying the magic bullet has been proven to be a ridiculous cooked up Arlen Specter
invention necessary because the Warren cover up had to find a way to account all the damage done by the three shots allegedly fired by Lee Oswald one of which hit curbing, so two bullets basically, one of which smashed through Kennedy's temple and blew out a "gaping hole" in the posterior portion of his head (nice trick for a bullet allegedly fired from behind Kennediy in the Texas School Book Depository) leaving one single bullet for the Warren Commission to account for that smashed through two bodies, vertebrae, rib and wrist bones, clothing, human tissue etc. *and come out with not a single mark on the bullet head itself, no deforming of the bullet and not a shred of DNA, blood, human tissue, clothing fiber whatsoever* and it just fell out of John Connolly's thigh."_

Just another reason to laugh at truthers:

Of course if you actually look at the vomit masquerading as commentary, you'll note that he says the bullet is not deformed:

The pictures from Oswald's rifle clearly show the bullet is deformed and damaged.  




 

Perhaps we should be kinder to the idiots among us....then again, they brought it on themselves.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> I think it is time to close this thread....the proponents of the Warren Commission have been proven to be dishonest.....at least the majority of them....not possible to have a good discussion with dishonest posters.



So, again, what do YOU have to say about Oswald holding the murder weapon?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is time to close this thread....the proponents of the Warren Commission have been proven to be dishonest.....at least the majority of them....not possible to have a good discussion with dishonest posters.
> ...



You dumbass...why don't you try checking the posts before you expose your stupidity.

Well...you couldn't scroll down maybe you can scroll up....starting at   post #2525

I am on the verge of putting you on ignore as I have been advised to do....you best start improving or I will.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Candy Corn is a liar.....only worthy of being ignored....however I will not ignore her but continue to point out her dishonesty and unworthiness of participation on this thread. Though...i will no longer communicate with her directly....unless she apologizes and promises to quit lying.
> ...



One more lie out of her and she will be assigned to the dustbin of history.  hehheh


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Still waiting to hear what YOU think.  You're doing a lot of cutting and pasting of others words, many of them are in conflict.  
As for putting me on ignore...gee, I won't get your "expert" input any longer? Wow... what will I do with myself?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Of course there is a lot of conflict....when the Warren Commision lies and other folks correct those lies.....that creates conflicts  duh


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

I am just itching to put that witch on ignore.  hehheh


Thar she goes>>>>>


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I got about 12 inches of 'input' for you.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
A stack of information abut l2 inches high....yeh dats da ticket.  hehheh


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The Warren Commission was, is and remains bulletproof concerning the physical evidence.  Your citations are the accounts that are in conflict with one another.  You could clear all of this up by simply typing what YOU think.  But then again, we both know you're too much of a coward to do that.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




If you had not run away from the trial....


candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Surely you jest...........................Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Again, still waiting to see what YOU think about the picture of Oswald holding the murder weapon.  If you can't bring yourself to act in good faith, much less act like a man...perhaps this discussion is too deep for your shallow skills?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...







candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



since you lied and ran away from the mock debate.....I have little use for you.  But the rebuttal to the Warren Commission report on the famous backyard photos of oswald with the rifle has been posted...I directed you to the first post on that.....did you read any of it?

Riddle me this batman......why would Oswald leave pictures of him holding the murder weapon lying around if he was going to kll JFK?

Makes no sense just like the Warren Report.

Oh my bad....I forgot they said he was insane.....thus nothing has to make any sense because  Oswald was insane...one cannot expect a insane man to act logically....or course not.....but how do they explain the well planned attack on General Walker?   

Would a crazy man have been capable of such intelligent  planning?   You see, my dear.....how they contradict themselves?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Nope.  Didn't read any of it.  Why?  They are  Not your words.  I am debating you.  Not someone else.



MacTheKnife said:


> Riddle me this batman......why would Oswald leave pictures of him holding the murder weapon lying around if he was going to kll JFK?


Not sure. Don't care. I have a picture of him holding the murder weapon.  



MacTheKnife said:


> Makes no sense just like the Warren Report.


The WC Report has the physical evidence down cold.  But feel free to supply us with a rival narrative of the events of that day.  I'm sure it will be fascinating.



MacTheKnife said:


> Oh my bad....I forgot they said he was insane.....thus nothing has to make any sense because  Oswald was insane...one cannot expect a insane man to act logically....or course not.....but how do they explain the well planned attack on General Walker?   Would a crazy man been capable of such intelligent  planning?   You see, my dear.....how they contradict themselves?



So you haven't read the Warren Commission have you sonny?

Here is what it actually says:

Chapter 7

_Many factors were undoubtedly involved in Oswald's motivation for the assassination, and the Commission does not believe that it can ascribe to him any one motive or group of motives. It is apparent, however, that Oswald was moved by an overriding hostility to his environment. He does not appear to have been able to establish meaningful relationships with other people. He was perpetually discontented with the world around him. Long before the assassination he expressed his hatred for American society and acted in protest against it. Oswald's search for what he conceived to be the perfect society was doomed from the start. He sought for himself a place in history--a role as the "great man" who would be recognized as having been in advance of his times. His commitment to Marxism and communism appears to have been another important factor in his motivation. He
also had demonstrated a capacity to act decisively and without regard to the consequences when such action would further his aims of the moment. Out of these and the many other factors which may have molded the character of Lee Harvey Oswald there emerged a man capable of assassinating President Kennedy.
_
The word "insane" doesn't appear in their report on his motives.  So that means....you are lying.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Poor baby was simply out of his depth.  

Time to cue up more links and cuts/pastes; you can't hang with me on your own boy.


----------



## hadit (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



And that is why they cannot be believed. They glom onto an idea, turtle themselves around it, and regurgitate it even after it's been long debunked.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> And that is why they cannot be believed. They glom onto an idea, turtle themselves around it, and regurgitate it even after it's been long debunked.


I said no deforming of the bullet head itself but like all liars you cherry pick one single detail you think you can disprove
or attack out of a dozen other points and ignore all the others to try to make your pathetic story true.
Care to refute my post point by point? We both know you can't!
You Warren Commission ass kissers are just a pathetic bunch of losers with obvious mental problems.


“The magic bullet enters the President’s back, headed downward at an angle of 17 degrees. It then moves upward in order to leave Kennedy’s body from the front of his neck – his neck wound number two – where it waits 1.6 seconds, turns right and continues into Connally’s body at the rear of his right armpit – wound number three. Then, the bullet heads downward at an angle of 27 degrees, shattering Connally’s fifth rib and leaving from the right side of his chest – wounds four and five. The bullet continues downward and then enters Connally’s right wrist – wound number six – shattering the radius bone. It then enters his left thigh – wound number seven – from which it later falls out and is found in almost “pristine” condition on a stretcher in a corridor of Parkland Hospital.”

*Jim Garrison JFK(1991)*
The bullet moves downward, then upward, it pauses and makes a right turn, heads downward again...such a talented bullet you ask people to accept.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Perhaps we should be kinder to the idiots among us....then again, they brought it on themselves.


The bottom of the shell of course is slightly indented. The bullet head itself, you know, the part that supposedly passed through two bodies, smashed through multiple bones, human tissue, many layers of fabric, etc. is absolutely unmarked and not just unmarked but without any blood or tissue residue or fabric fibers whatsoever. Fucking remarkable, isn't it?
Care to explain how this is physically possible?

And a sentence with 155 words of truth in it? So what? It's useful to note you don't contradict any of it in a factual manner but choose to complain about sentence length instead.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> One more lie out of her and she will be assigned to the dustbin of history. hehheh


Like she can change her rotten act? 
I would have gotten rid of her long ago like I dumped those other pathetic clowns but it's your call.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> And that is why they cannot be believed. They glom onto an idea, turtle themselves around it, and regurgitate it even after it's been long debunked.


Still waiting for you to produce the identity of those four people who supposedly attended to JFK at Parkland hospital who claimed there was no gaping head wound that nineteen doctors and various other medical workers, and two Secret Service agents, all identified.
Let's just say after several requests you aren't about to expose yourself as a liar once again though you might as well.
It's not like your credibility can get any lower...you have none.


----------



## hadit (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > And that is why they cannot be believed. They glom onto an idea, turtle themselves around it, and regurgitate it even after it's been long debunked.
> ...



See, when you start going off the rails, you don't arrive where you want to. Of course there was a gaping head wound, on the top right side of JFK's head. You do know Google is your friend, right? Start with the names Grossman and Duke.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> See, when you start going off the rails, you don't arrive where you want to. Of course there was a gaping head wound, on the top right side of JFK's head. You do know Google is your friend, right? Start with the names Grossman and Duke.


Four become two, it looks like. 
Who is off the rails here? Not me and not the nineteen ER physicians who all testified to a "*posterior" *wound in JFK's skull
when they attended to him at Parkland hospital ER. I used to work in the medical field so I know what a posterior head wound is. How about you?

The one doctor, Duke, was a thoracic doctor and only in passing caught a glimpse of Kennedy's head before going off to treat someone else.

Grossman himself had nothing to say at the time and did not testify before the Warrens and decades later has now decided JFK was shot from behind based not on what he saw but a "preponderance of evidence" he gathered in the intervening forty years. Robert G. Grossman
So his testimony is basically worthless based on his first hand experience and he's no more knowledgeable than you are, which is to say , he has none.

I'll see your two outliers and raise you sixteen more.

kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland

These memories of these two persons is directly contradicted by nineteen other doctors on duty that day. who were most clear and unchanging on what they saw.
Grossman and Duke are outliers or perhaps outliars and whatever their reasons (perhaps they _want_ to believe what they claim decades later) that you will take take the word of two cranks over that of so many other eye witnesses (including two Secret Service agents as I've said several times now) just shows what a pathetic failure you and your cherry picking are.
Eff off.


----------



## hadit (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > See, when you start going off the rails, you don't arrive where you want to. Of course there was a gaping head wound, on the top right side of JFK's head. You do know Google is your friend, right? Start with the names Grossman and Duke.
> ...



Doesn't help the claim that every one of them agreed, does it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > See, when you start going off the rails, you don't arrive where you want to. Of course there was a gaping head wound, on the top right side of JFK's head. You do know Google is your friend, right? Start with the names Grossman and Duke.
> ...



had it with the truth as always gets spanked.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeez ------------what a knumbscull....the whole description you just copied and pasted paints a picture via their supposed ability to decipher his thoughts aka like thought police ...a picture of someone who is mentally disturbed....yet Oswald served in the Marines in a highly technical field, travelled to Russia and back, managed to survive quite well in Russia, had lots of Russian friends, met and married a Russian girl, had two children, always managed to find a job,  supposedly executed a well planned attack on a Army General with a escape plan and he was not caught....does not sound like anyone crazy enough to comitt suicide via killing the prsident from a window where he worked....absolutely not.

Anyhow....based on your logic...I should reject your copy and paste post because it is not in your own words....your only value is to make me laugh.

I am putting you on temporary ignore for a couple of days to see if that might wake you up a tad to just how nonsensical your are being.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

The problems with the case against Oswald considered herein---- Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald ----are but a handful of those that could be discussed. There are substantive questions about the validity or significance of virtually all of the other items of evidence that supposedly identify Oswald as JFK's assassin.

It is often difficult to judge how a jury will decide a case. I cannot say for sure that a particular jury would acquit Oswald of President Kennedy's murder. However, I can say that the case against Oswald is woefully lacking in substance.

Not to mention that in 2 mock trials conducted  by the National Bar Association yielded a hung jury in the first trial and in the 2nd trial Oswald was found not guilty.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > One more lie out of her and she will be assigned to the dustbin of history. hehheh
> ...



No doubt she deserves to be cast into the outer darkness....I do get a lot of laughs from her incompetence....but no doubt at some point very soon I will place her on ignore....she has nothing of real value to add to this discussion...not to mention she agreed to a mock debate and then when it did not go her way....she ran off and called me the coward....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

O.K.  I just put candycorn on ignore....the first time I have ever put anyone on ignore.

The only way I will take her off ignore is if she apologizes.

She can keep soupnazi company...I did not have to ignore him....he just slunk off after being caught in a outrageous lie.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> O.K. I just put candycorn on ignore....the first time I have ever put anyone on ignore.
> 
> The only way I will take her off ignore is if she apologizes.
> 
> She can keep soupnazi company...I did not have to ignore him....he just slunk off after being caught in a outrageous lie.


That's the stuff! And I'm amazed at hearing about Soup Nazi, who I know from another forum and I've never known him to ever, ever retract or back off with his bullshit blather at all! It almost seems like a miracle or the sudden growing of a conscience by the dumb troll. 


MacTheKnife said:


> Not to mention that in 2 mock trials conducted by the National Bar Association yielded a hung jury in the first trial and in the 2nd trial Oswald was found not guilty.


Doesn't say much for the Warren Commission and all their little boot lickers, does it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> Doesn't help the claim that every one of them agreed, does it?


Everyone of the cited nineteen agreed, and then some if you add in nurses and Secret Service agents there.

Whatever helps you get over your butthurt....I really don't care. It does even less for your asinine claim that Lee Oswald
shot JFK in the head from the TSBD.

I guess that's why the Warren Commission simply...ooops..."lost" the brain of the president. More blatant destruction of evidence from the shitbag Warrens. Who is surprised? And who is dumb enough to buy the shit the Warrens were
passing out? Well...you, I guess.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



i would take it further if i were you, HAD IT WITH THE TRUTH  shill same as the OP and soupy dupey, are shills sent by their bosses to troll night and day here on this thread.they would NEVER come back everyday for their constant ass beatings and spankingS they suffer from you day after day for FREE.not going to happen,when i say take it further,i mean put them on ignore permenetely,i did that with them years ago.

soup nazi is the biggest stupid fuck of them all,he is so desperate for attention he talks to himself all the time addressing me in the first person as though he seriously thinks i have ever read his retarded babble the last several years. proof that sad nutcase is ready for a rubber room.

he then goes and whines to the mods like the baby he is if you make fun of him.what a fucking crybaby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



dude why you think candyass is a she? trust me IT is a dude although knowing what nutcase he is  that gets angry when he cant convince people of his lies i am sure he THINKS he is a woman.


best advise ever,put ALL these shills of Langley on ignore.you have heard the old saying before- best advise in the world ever.they have been sent here by their bosses to try and derail any truth discussion of posters sharing information back and forth with each other and what sickens me is that there are a couple of long time posters that have been that stupid and have taken their bait despite my multiple times of warning them to not feed the trolls.i see their mission in life is clearly just to come here and feed these trolls though.

Mac and eric i hope you are not here same as them just to feed the trolls.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> dude why you think candyass is a she? trust me IT is a dude although knowing what nutcase he is that gets angry when he cant convince people of his lies i am sure he THINKS he is a woman.


Oh, I frankly never knew one way or the other. All I do know is he/she is a fucking moron! 


LA RAM FAN said:


> best advise ever,put ALL these shills of Langley on ignore.you have heard the old saying before- best advise in the world ever.they have been sent here by their bosses to try and derail any truth discussion of posters sharing information back and forth with each other and what sickens me is that there are a couple of long time posters that have been that stupid and have taken their bait despite my multiple times of warning them to not feed the trolls.i see their mission in life is clearly just to come here and feed these trolls though.
> 
> Mac and eric i hope you are not here same as them just to feed the trolls.


I have put four of these trolls on ignore
so I did initially try to cut through the denial and disinformation but finally realized they weren't here to get to the truth of the JFK coup. I do know the cover up continues to this day.
Are these low level demons part of that disinformation campaign? I doubt it because of their crude idiotic tactics but
I have stopped dealing with them all thee same.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Some frame job
Both Oswald  and his gun were in the building. It was Oswald who fled the scene

I do not consider Garrison a credible source


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 9, 2019)

Oswald was not alone.  He defected to the USSR, and then returned.  Castro wanted to kill JFK because JFK was trying to kill him.  JFK's death was the only thing that saved Castro from being killed himself.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Some frame job
> Both Oswald and his gun were in the building. It was Oswald who fled the scene


Oswald's gun was not initially found in the shooter's nest. A Mauser 7.65 was. I've only mentioned this a dozen times before but it's understood that facts that don't support your
disinformation campaign are never acknowledged. 

And Oswald was in the second floor lunchroom as many have attested. Carolyn Arnold's FBI Statements : The JFK Assassination

JFK was shot at 12:30 Texas time. Oswald was spotted by Dallas police officer Marion Baker along with building supervisor
Roy Truly at approximately 12:31 on the second floor.
You go ahead and explain how Oswald could have possibly shot Kennedy, smart guy.


rightwinger said:


> I do not consider Garrison a credible source


Well there's a very ironic comment coming from an authoritative source like you.


----------



## hadit (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't help the claim that every one of them agreed, does it?
> ...



Physics and ballistics make it obvious Oswald did exactly that. No need for "magic bullets" and massive conspiracies of thousands of people all covering up one of the greatest crimes of the 20th century (setting aside the mass killings from communism), but as usual, the nutcases have to invent wild conspiracies too explain away their angst that a president could do easily be killed. Tell you what, you tell us what you think happened that day. It should be good for a laugh or two.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > And that is why they cannot be believed. They glom onto an idea, turtle themselves around it, and regurgitate it even after it's been long debunked.
> ...



There isn’t as much as a novice mind would believe there should be, the bullet did some tumbling as it passed through tissues.  

At no point does the bullet go upward.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



They have no “angst” over the President getting killed. It’s an attention ploy.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> Physics and ballistics make it obvious Oswald did exactly that.


Explain that in the context of post 2568. And explain how a massive posterior head wound in JFK's skull could come from behind the president as well as an entrance wound in his temple. 
I'm tempted to put on ignore with your repetitive stupidity that's been dealt with over and over again.


hadit said:


> No need for "magic bullets" and massive conspiracies of thousands of people all covering up one of the greatest crimes of the 20th century (setting aside the mass killings from communism), but as usual, the nutcases have to invent wild conspiracies too explain away their angst that a president could do easily be killed. Tell you what, you tell us what you think happened that day. It should be good for a laugh or two.


_Go fuck yourself, troll_! You've been told over and over again. I don't need to explain anything more to you and it's actually you who should be explaining your lies to others but you really have no explanations do you?

Why you tell me how a man could shoot the president at 12:30, stash his weapon and conceal the shooter's nest, run down five flights of stairs with no one noticing and be in the lunch room drinking a soft drink when Hosty and Baker came running in about two minutes later (remembering that tests from the Dallas police for gunpowder evidence on his cheeks all tested negative and no one saw Oswald on the sixth floor that day).
Don't give me that "good laugh" bullshit. You go on the list too.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> There isn’t as much as a novice mind would believe there should be, the bullet did some tumbling as it passed through tissues.


And human bone that leaves extensive damage to a bullet? Did you forget that? Dr. Cyril Wecht on JFK’s Murder: A “Coup d’état in America” - WhoWhatWhy
Do I believe a lying troll? Or one of the nation's best forensic pathologists? Care to guess?


candycorn said:


> At no point does the bullet go upward.


LOL...tell it to Arlen Specter and Jim Garrison.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeez ------------what a knumbscull....the whole description you just copied and pasted paints a picture via their supposed ability to decipher his thoughts aka like thought police ...a picture of someone who is mentally disturbed....yet Oswald served in the Marines in a highly technical field, travelled to Russia and back, managed to survive quite well in Russia, had lots of Russian friends, met and married a Russian girl, had two children, always managed to find a job,  supposedly executed a well planned attack on a Army General with a escape plan and he was not caught....does not sound like anyone crazy enough to comitt suicide via killing the prsident from a window where he worked....absolutely not.



Oswald was mentally disturbed; there doesn’t seem to be much disagreement on that from any serious quarter.  Your claim that the WC said he was “insane” earlier and “crazy” just now is false.  You’re lying.  Repeatedly. 

But looking at your pablum above….

There is no correlation between joining the Marines and a guarantee of mental stability.  About 200 miles SW of Dallas, another former Marine, Charles Todd Whitman took his gun, went up to the tower on the UT campus and killed 16 people.  Had any of them been famous, you’d be doing the same crap to try to prove he was framed. 

A “well planned” attack?  The subject lived.  

I do not believe Oswald thought it was a suicide mission.  I am of the opinion that he expected assistance that was promised to him but was never going to come.  



MacTheKnife said:


> Anyhow....based on your logic...I should reject your copy and paste post because it is not in your own words....your only value is to make me laugh.



Uh no.

You submit a cut and paste as testimony. I submitted the passage from the WC report to refute your allegation.  
It also proved you were lying about their calling LHO “insane"



MacTheKnife said:


> I am putting you on temporary ignore for a couple of days to see if that might wake you up a tad to just how nonsensical your are being.



No you’re not.  But feel free to pretend you are.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > There isn’t as much as a novice mind would believe there should be, the bullet did some tumbling as it passed through tissues.
> ...


Sorry, it doesn’t go upward.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> They have no “angst” over the President getting killed. It’s an attention ploy.


The willing boot licking defender of an actual coup disparaging those who tell the truth. It takes a lot of guts to lie so big.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Some frame job
> ...



He shot Kennedy and went down stairs.  Pretty easy.  

Oswald’s rifle—the one he is pictured with—was found in the TSBD.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> He shot Kennedy and went down stairs. Pretty easy.


It's more complicated then that but I'm not surprised you would lie once more about the matter.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He shot Kennedy and went down stairs. Pretty easy.
> ...



Oh? What are the complexities?  Shortly after the DPD spotted him on the 2nd Floor he did what any criminal would have done; left the building.  It fits right in perfectly.  

But tell us more about the complexities involved in coming down  a flight of stairs…..  LOL


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Oh? What are the complexities? Shortly after the DPD spotted him on the 2nd Floor he did what any criminal would have done; left the building. It fits right in perfectly.


Because there was so much work do be done at the TSBD with FBI and police crawling all over the crime scene
after the coup you so eagerly give cover to? Did police detain him? It looks like they did not.

You are so fucking stupid you make this easy. I'll sure miss you when I put you on ignore as I surely will very soon.



> But tell us more about the complexities involved in coming down a flight of stairs….. LOL


You're trolling. Fuck off.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh? What are the complexities? Shortly after the DPD spotted him on the 2nd Floor he did what any criminal would have done; left the building. It fits right in perfectly.
> ...



I just asked what were the “complexities” of his murdering someone on the 6th floor and walking down 4 flights of stairs to the 2nd Floor.  You said there were “complexities”….  What are they, please?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



LMAO!  Did you hurt his feelings by posting facts he can't refute?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



I guess he couldn’t hang.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Oswald was not alone.  He defected to the USSR, and then returned.  Castro wanted to kill JFK because JFK was trying to kill him.  JFK's death was the only thing that saved Castro from being killed himself.




Definitely one possibility.  JFK had a lot of enemies and some of them had the resources to take him out in a very clever plot wherin they were never brought to trial...though several of them that could have been players were themselves bumped off because it looked like they might talk.....aka Giacana and Rosselli of Chicago.

LBJ was known to blame the Vietnamese because JFK had Diem bumped off.  Though it is quite possible LBJ himself was involved and was trying to divert attention to the Vietnamese.

Anyone that has watched the James Files interview also knows that he sounded very credible and was quite detailed in his recollections...which could have been checked out but most likely was not...the FBI just issued a statement that he was not credible......like they are.

The FBI was corrupt almost from the gitgo....it all came out about Hoover....he routinely blackmailed congressmen and even claimed there was no such thing as the mafia....allegedly because they had very compromising photos of him....and blackmailed the blackmailer....but even since Hoover...it remains a very sinister organization  aka comey etc.   Not even to mention the C.I.A. 

Yet the dupes on here accept at face value the cover-up  of the Warren Commission.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 9, 2019)

JFK had no business driving around in a convertible, and all buildings along the way should have been checked by the Secret Service to make sure there were no snipers.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> JFK had no business driving around in a convertible, and all buildings along the way should have been checked by the Secret Service to make sure there were no snipers.




Exactly.....they were in so many words  told to stand down and a glaring example of that was all the open windows in the book depository...a basic flaw.  That is one of the first things they usually do...check all tall buildings with a view of the motorcade to make sure the windows are closed....numerous other failings that day by the Secret Service but none of them were even disciplined.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> JFK had no business driving around in a convertible, and all buildings along the way should have been checked by the Secret Service to make sure there were no snipers.



JFK was known to be rather fatalistic about his life....even on the morning of the assassination he said to jackie that someone could shoot him from a tall bldg. etc.  He seemed not to worry abouot being killed.  Perhaps because he had been through so much or the prospect of death really did not worry him.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well, the conspiracy theory trolls try to make it seem IMPOSSIBLE to fire a weapon 3 times, cross the 6th floor, put the rifle down behind some boxes and run down the back stairs in less time than it takes a policeman to hear the three shots, identify the building the shots came from, drive his motorcycle to the curb, park it, run to the building, find the building manager go inside, push the elevator button, wait and realize it isn't working and then run up the stairs, where they found Oswald.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

WHAT THE MOB KNEW ABOUT JFK'S MURDER


https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/opinions/1993/03/14/what-the-mob-knew-about-jfks-murder/https://youtu.be/fKWx8AJsUfw9803e911-f52f-4944-88f1-c26863e35867



Deaths


----------



## hadit (Feb 9, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Nice. When the evidence doesn't line up with the theory, just say it was doctored. Much easier than admitting it doesn't fit. The kill shot was obviously from the back, as his head first jolted forward from the impact, then backward as his skull exploded at the front and his muscles contracted. Oswald shot JFK, there's no doubt.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Due to improper autopsy procedures it is a waste of time trying to figure out the ballistics of  the head shots....different experts will have different opinions and that is the way it is....people choose which ones they prefer to believe.

Thus if one is interested in whether or not the Warren Commission Report is correct they will have to study other things, use some common sense and  logic along with good analytical skills.


Proof: Kennedy Autopsy Was Botched - Single Bullet Theory Exploded - Argosy - July 1967


Botched Investigation Fuels Kennedy Conspiracy Theories


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Only those like yourself who continue to occupy the seat of ignorance contend that the shots could not have come from behind.  Since that is where they found the murder weapons--the one that LHO posed with--and LHO had the time, opportunity and arguably the motive to commit the crime, any reasonable person would deduce that Oswald was the gunman.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Eye-witness, candyporn......


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Since when does the right temple bullet impact equal  "back of the head", moron.......


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



None of the folks in the car have bullet wounds from the front....strange to suggest the shots came from there.  LOL


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Kennedy had a neck wound in the throat, dumb ass......


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Which came from the front fuck stain.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

*How the CIA Came to Doubt the Official Story of JFK’s Murder*

*How the CIA Came to Doubt the Official Story of JFK’s Murder*

The Death of JFK:   Physical evidence of a conspiracy

Physical Evidence of Conspiracy


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 

"from the read fuck stain"??????

Sounds like you are a tad flustered from getting your ass kicked.

(snicker)


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


>



Wow more videos nobody will ever watch.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

Oooops........


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Of course you won't...because it delivers another kick to your already sore ass.........


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



BTW, what was "from the read fuck stain" comment about? 


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 9, 2019)

Not only has Oswald’s employment with U.S. intelligence agencies been documented in official files and testimony, his mistress, Judyth Vary Baker, and his own mother, Marguerite Oswald, claimed they knew he was a government agent. According to "Judyth Vary Baker, Oswald revealed to her that he had infiltrated a ring to assassinate JFK, and although he had a feeling he was being set up, he had to stay in it because of fear that harm would come to his family if he backed out. He also told Baker that by remaining involved, one less bullet would be fired at JFK.


25 Facts About Lee Harvey Oswald You Were Never Told About.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

https://ratical.org/ratville/JFK/SpySaga.pdf
For the people who don't read so they can't be accused of knowing better.
LOL...we keep giving the Warren Commission quislings more and more information
debunking their crap and they don't look and they don't care. 

To look is to admit they are wrong and they aren't about to do that.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is



Jason Bourne could have done it no problem. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> https://ratical.org/ratville/JFK/SpySaga.pdf
> For the people who don't read so they can't be accused of knowing better.
> LOL...we keep giving the Warren Commission quislings more and more information
> debunking their crap and they don't look and they don't care.
> ...



Unless you can provide a competing narrative (in reasonable detail), there is no reason not to believe the Warren Commission’s findings when it comes to the physical evidence.  To date, you can’t do so.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> JFK had no business driving around in a convertible, and all buildings along the way should have been checked by the Secret Service to make sure there were no snipers.


Monday morning quarterbacking

Not many presidents drove in open convertibles after JFK


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Not only has Oswald’s employment with U.S. intelligence agencies been documented in official files and testimony, his mistress, Judyth Vary Baker, and his own mother, Marguerite Oswald, claimed they knew he was a government agent. According to "Judyth Vary Baker, Oswald revealed to her that he had infiltrated a ring to assassinate JFK, and although he had a feeling he was being set up, he had to stay in it because of fear that harm would come to his family if he backed out. He also told Baker that by remaining involved, one less bullet would be fired at JFK.
> 
> 
> 25 Facts About Lee Harvey Oswald You Were Never Told About.


Oswald was delusional
He had visions of grandeur that never materialized


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> *How the CIA Came to Doubt the Official Story of JFK’s Murder*
> 
> *How the CIA Came to Doubt the Official Story of JFK’s Murder*
> 
> ...


55 years and they have nothing to show


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald was delusional
> He had visions of grandeur that never materialized


Who told you that? J. Edgar Hoover? LOL.....

If he was dysfunctional, a Commie lover, a screw up, had delusions of grandeur, etc. how did he get a high level security clearance to get stationed at Atsugi Naval base in Japan, home of our super secret U- 2 base at the height of the Cold War?

The Warren Commission has claimed so many contradictory and unexplained things. How does their profiling of Oswald
square with his security clearance?


The Career of Lee Harvey Oswald : The JFK Assassination


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was delusional
> ...


Oswald had an uninspiring career in the mIlitary

A Secret Clearance is standard. He had very little information to offer the Soviets. They wanted little to do Ithaca his sorry ass


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not at all standard....I was in an elite unit and had no security clearance whatsoever...nor did i know anyone that had one.

After the service doing some contract work for the  Federal Government I was required to have a top security clearance...

Oswald worked with the U-2 operations at the Japanese base hence his requirement for a security clearance.   But the great majority of servicemen are not required to have a security clearance....certainly not standard operating procedure for the great majority.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Not only has Oswald’s employment with U.S. intelligence agencies been documented in official files and testimony, his mistress, Judyth Vary Baker, and his own mother, Marguerite Oswald, claimed they knew he was a government agent. According to "Judyth Vary Baker, Oswald revealed to her that he had infiltrated a ring to assassinate JFK, and although he had a feeling he was being set up, he had to stay in it because of fear that harm would come to his family if he backed out. He also told Baker that by remaining involved, one less bullet would be fired at JFK.
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Oswald served in the Marines....did you serve?  

 I think it highly objectionable to dis-honor anyone's service much more so if you are a veteran yourself.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

Oswald's girl friend............................


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Oswald served in the Marines....did you serve?
> 
> I think it highly objectionable to dis-honor anyone's service much more so if you are a veteran yourself.


I'm sure he served in the 101st Airborne Dumb Asses.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


I never killed a president

He did


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was never convicted of killing anyone....who was that said 'everyone is innocent until proven guilty'....seems like I have heard that somewhere???

You evaded the quetion of whether you ever served?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



anyone on this board could make a case that you killed JFK...that would stand up just as well as the Warren Commission Rport.

You have no proof that Oswald killed anyone.  You have been duped by a Govenment commission set up by a POTUS who may have been even more criminal than Bill and Hillary.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald had an uninspiring career in the mIlitary


Well he was assigned as a technician on a highly classified and valued detail in military intelligence at a very crucial time in our history.
What is your definition of "uninspiring"? I was in the Navy in the medical corps.  I can tell you Oswald's assignment does not seem uninspiring or average to me. 



> A Secret Clearance is standard.


It is not!



> He had very little information to offer the Soviets. They wanted little to do Ithaca his sorry ass


I'm certain they knew a spy when they saw one.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Did Adam Lanz kill 26 school children at Sandy Hook elementary?

He was never convicted


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I never killed a president
> 
> He did


I missed his trial. Tell me all about it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Did Adam Lanz kill 26 school children at Sandy Hook elementary?
> 
> He was never convicted


LOL....how stupendously lame! As if the cases of Adam Lanza and Lee Oswald are remotely identical in detail and circumstance.
What a fucking joke.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Did Adam Lanz kill 26 school children at Sandy Hook elementary?
> ...



There is no need for a trial to presume someone guilty of murder 

Many murderers are either killed in the act or take their own lives.  Does not make them innocent


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I never killed a president
> ...



hehheh  

As has been revealed already.....there were two 'mock trials' of Oswald by the National Bar Association................Home

The first trial resulted in a hung jury....in the second one Oswald was found not guilty.

Not even to mention the majority of Ameicans still do not believe the WC Report.

What we see on here are a few lone nut dupes of the Warren Commission report...who due to their cognitive situation lack good analytical skills.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> There is no need for a trial to presume someone guilty of murder
> 
> Many murderers are either killed in the act or take their own lives. Does not make them innocent


It doesn't make them guilty either. There are only a hundred carefully researched books or so documenting the flaws and
and outright flagrant fixing of the case against Lee Oswald by the corrupt Warren Commission.

Your presumptions are hilarious and shameful at the same time.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no need for a trial to presume someone guilty of murder
> ...



In his latest iconoclastic work, prolific writer DOUGLAS BRODE presents a detailed argument as to the theory of innocence, taking into account one of Oswald's final statements--"I'm a Patsy!"--proceeding from there to trace this unique man's entire life. Such materials are juxtaposed throughout the book with larger, greater world events that, when viewed from a contrarian perspective, may shed light on who actually wanted Kennedy dead and why. This non-fiction novel is written in the style of an imaginative work, yet events detailed here remain true to fact. As Brode reveals, we can precisely know what Oswald did and said that day, but what actually went on in his, or any person's, mind can never be fully reclaimed from history, therefore reconstructed here in a freely creative manner to offer "a truth," if not "the truth," as to what may have actually happened fifty years ago, and why.

https://www.amazon.com/Patsy-Life-Times-Harvey-Oswald/dp/1620061902&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, if you feel the WC got it wrong, you can supply your own narrative.  Oh yeah, you're too scared to do so.

Most Americans do believe the WC report in general; there are some elements that are disputed.  

Mock trials get mock verdicts.  That won't stop us from mocking you.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A novel is fiction by definition.

The accused saying they didn't do it is hardly unusual.  Although...the word "patsy" is perhaps a bit informative in and of itself.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Damn, checkmate in one move.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There was no eye-witness to who pulled the trigger of the rifle or rifles that killed jfk. 

 The Warren  commission had a mission ...to prove to the American People that Oswald was guilty............obviously they failed....but maybe you can succeed where the Warren Commision failed???    bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   take a hike boyo!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Wow, your videos are getting more and more ridiculous judging by the corpse you have from the YT still.  LOL.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no need for a trial to presume someone guilty of murder
> ...


Plenty of suckers willing to buy conspiracy books


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



A picture of Oswald with the murder weapon.
The murder weapon was found in the place where he worked.
He was at work at the time JFK was killed outside of where he worked.

Someone with a 3rd grader's under standing of the court system would call that a slam dunk.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


55 years and there is zero evididence supporting any theory other than Oswald acted alone. 


I have asked repeatedly for some on this thread....  nobody has provided any


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You still fail to realize the burden of proof is on the state.....which they have not met.....thus the result of their failure to meet the burden of proof ---private investigators began looking for other explanations.....and many books have been written about the subject.

The Warren Commision had a golden opportunity with all the investigative powers and funding of the Federal Government behind them to show conclusively that Oswald acted alone as they claimed.

Yet..  the majority of American rejected their theory and their findings.  

So today we have the 'theory' of the Warren Commission and we have the various theories of those who oppose the Warren Commission report.

No one has any absolute proof of what happened.....and at this late date all the players are most likely dead...some bumped off before they could testify aka Giacana and Rosselli of Chicago and many others of natural causes.

Thus the case most likely will forever be a mystery.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 55 years and there is zero evididence supporting any theory other than Oswald acted alone.


Why do you keep repeating this false claim? There is *lots* of evidence.
Beside the fact that no one can place Oswald on the 6th floor at the time of the shooting and he tested negative for a number of paraffin tests administered by the Dallas police the day of the shooting there is that little matter of the posterior head wound to the president.

There must be hundreds of ways the Warren Commission covered up a coup.
Did Oswald fire another magic bullet that could u-turn in mid air and hit Kennedy from behind, for instance?
The head wound all by itself is proof positive of more than one shooter.

And then there's this: Oswald's Mother: Ten Reasons Why The Warren Commission Failed
Why would you invite and dare people to prove you wrong when it's so damned easy?


rightwinger said:


> I have asked repeatedly for some on this thread.... nobody has provided any


Selective thinking on a massive scale. You are consistently proved to be a fool because you are a boot licking toady for the
discredited Warren Commission. I'm sure somewhere in hell LBJ, Arlen Specter and Allan Dulles are smiling because so many dupes are doing their bidding.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are a liar or just ignorant....possibly both....much evidence has been presented....you simply have not read the reports or you will not admit to it as the evidence that has been presented goes against your agenda. 

You also may be one of those who does not understand the difference between evidence and proof.

http://wiki.c2.com/?EvidenceVersusProof


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

"_Did the Commissioners and their staff believe what they wrote? Commissioner Russell later denounced the Commission's no-conspiracy conclusion, saying "we have not been told the truth about Oswald." Hale Boggs complained that "Hoover lied his eyes out to the Commission" before his plane disappeared in Alaska. Pressed on evidence indicating conspiracy for which he had no good reply, Commission staffer Wesley Liebeler told researcher Ray Marcus that "sometimes we get caught up in things that are bigger than we are." _
Warren Commission

Not even everyone on the Warren Commission itself thought they were being honest and up front. How the hell can the troll fools here think the LBJ appointed panel were some all knowing group of wise men who got the lone gunmen narrative right and Oswald was their man? It's absolutely a laugh...like the people who try to sustain the illusion.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The state has more than met the burden of proof in concluding that Oswald acted alone in killing JFK

Conspiracy theorists have provided ZERO proof of anyone assisting Oswald or of another shooter


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


OK Skippy

Provide your theory and any evidence supporting your theory


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> "_Did the Commissioners and their staff believe what they wrote? Commissioner Russell later denounced the Commission's no-conspiracy conclusion, saying "we have not been told the truth about Oswald." Hale Boggs complained that "Hoover lied his eyes out to the Commission" before his plane disappeared in Alaska. Pressed on evidence indicating conspiracy for which he had no good reply, Commission staffer Wesley Liebeler told researcher Ray Marcus that "sometimes we get caught up in things that are bigger than we are." _
> Warren Commission
> 
> Not even everyone on the Warren Commission itself thought they were being honest and up front. How the hell can the troll fools here think the LBJ appointed panel were some all knowing group of wise men who got the lone gunmen narrative right and Oswald was their man? It's absolutely a laugh...like the people who try to sustain the illusion.



All 3 of which signed off on the report.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The state has more than met the burden of proof in concluding that Oswald acted alone in killing JFK
> 
> Conspiracy theorists have provided ZERO proof of anyone assisting Oswald or of another shooter


You are about to fall into the ignore zone now. You asked for proof of another shooter and I provided it yet once again after all those other times. You may disagree but you offer zero proof that disputes the eyewitness testimony of nineteen doctors at Parkland hospital that all noted the "gaping wound" in the posterior of the president's head (physical proof of a shot from the front or side of Kennedy).

Now you are just gain saying and making no effort other than saying over and over again the discredited Warren Commission is right. When you say people have offered zero proof of another shooter you are just being at obstructionist troll now and quite an obnoxious asshole because we all know you have nothing to back you up. 

You have one more chance to act like an adult but I'm  certain you can't change your putrid stale act now.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The state has more than met the burden of proof in concluding that Oswald acted alone in killing JFK
> ...


You provided zero evidence of another shooter
No gun, no bullet, no witness

It is beyond doubt that JFK was shot from the rear

Talk about a magic bullet. There is no way a shooter from the front could have hit John Connally in the upper thigh


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have never claimed to have a personal theory......only that that I believe Oswald was a patsy. 

Post after post after post  by me and others have shown the evidence that would support that.

Do you even read posts that contradict your support of the W.C.?

If you are going to continue to make comments you should try to keep up on what has been said and posted.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No one .....has claimed that.

 It is thought the bullet from the front which went through the front windshield evidenced by the hole left in the front windshield struck JFK in the throat.

A Bullet Hole - JFK Assassination - The Windshield Throat Shot


Scientist’s Trick ‘Explains’ JFK Backward Movement When Shot - WhoWhatWhy


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

The zapruder film in slow motion showing JFK getting shot ....first in the throat and then in the head.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


That leaves you with no bullets to hit Connally in the wrist and upper thigh


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


So, where does that leave us?

I have:
A murder weapon
Bullets fired from that weapon
Oswald’s prints on the weapon
Proof it was Oswald’s gun
A shooter fleeing the scene
A shooter killing a policeman who was questioning him

You have:
Nothing


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The 'alleged' murder weapon was not proven to be in possession of Oswald on the day of the assassination.

Bullets fired from the weapon does not demonstrate who fired the weapon.

Oswald's alleged palm print on the weapon has been debunked

You have no valid proof that Oswald even bought the weapon much less that he was even in possession of the weapon on the day of the assassination.

It has been pointed out that the rifle in question was purchased via mail order....which could have been done by anyone using any name.  No clear evidence that it was Oswald.  Anyone could have rented a p.o. box in oswald's name....especially someone with the resources of the FBI, CIA or the mafia.

Oswald was encountered by a policeman at the coke machine in the book bldg.  ....he did not appear to be fleeing.  Oswald said he left the building because he assumed due to all the confusion it would be shut down as it was and thence no reason for him to hang around.

The theory oswald killed officer j.d. Tippet has also been disputed.

Lee Harvey Oswald.....the patsy:   Senator Richard Russell Suspected Foul Play In JFK Assassination          |          <b><i><a href="http://www.educatinghumanity.com">Educating Humanity</a></i></b>

Physical Evidence of Conspiracy


Faulty Evidence: Problems with the Case Against Oswald


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was shot from the Goodyear blimp.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Yes it was. 



MacTheKnife said:


> Bullets fired from the weapon does not demonstrate who fired the weapon.


The positive hit on the hand test. 



MacTheKnife said:


> Oswald's alleged palm print on the weapon has been debunked


No silly; it has not.



MacTheKnife said:


> You have no valid proof that Oswald even bought the weapon much less that he was even in possession of the weapon on the day of the assassination.


Except for his bringing it in
The wrapper he made
The test for gunpowder residue that proves he fired the weapon
etc...



MacTheKnife said:


> Oswald was encountered by a policeman at the coke machine in the book bldg.  ....he did not appear to be fleeing.  Oswald said he left the building because he assumed due to all the confusion it would be shut down as it was and thence no reason for him to hang around.


Really...and then he did what anyone else would do...take a cab, take a bus, go home and get a revolver!!!  Dumbass.



MacTheKnife said:


> The theory oswald killed officer j.d. Tippet has also been disputed.



Boy, old LHO can't catch a break can he?  LOL


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

John Elrod....the guy in the cell next to Oswald.....incredible revelations.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...fc2-8ebf-d62694845bbe/?utm_term=.819b20a1cd7d


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/...hots-prove-jfk-assassination-was-a-conspiracy


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 10, 2019)

More info on Officer J.D. Tippit.....allegedly killed by Lee Oswald



_*Dallas Patrolman J.D. Tippit’s shooter recently dies:*_

_by Bruce Patrick Brychek on Fri Apr 27, 2007 9:39 pm
Dear Mr. Wim Dankbaar, and Fellow JFK Forum Members,_

_FOR THE RECORD:_

_Dallas Patrolman J. D. Tippit’s shooter has recently died._

_Tippit was not killed by Lee Harvey Oswald as was/is claimed by the U.S. Government, the U.S. News Media, and last but not least, The Warren Commission Report._

_The shooter was in route to meet, and kill Lee Harvey Oswald at the Texas Theatre where Oswald had been directed to go by his CIA handler,
David Atlee Phillips, who was also James E. Sutton’s CIA handler._

_David Atlee Phillips, Sam Giancana, and Charles Nicoletti all probably had some knowledge, which can not be quantified at this point in time._

_At his request, prior to his death, to protect his wife, and family, he has requested that his name never be released._

_Respectfully,
Bruce Patrick Brychek._

*TIMELINE (by Janet Schoder) *

1938-   J.D. (John Dee) Marlow born in Alabama 10/17/38

1940-   Gary Eugene Marlow born in Bessemer, Alabama 10/23/40.

1941-  Joan Marlow (Kehring) born in Chicago, Il.  March 1st, 1941.

1942-   James Earl Files born in Oakman, Alabama January 24, 1942.

1943-   Eleanor Files(Schramm) born April 12, 1943    Janet  Schoder (Kehring)  born Oct.. 27, 1943.

1957 –  about- Gary Marlow & James Files graduated elementary school on 18th & Lake St. in Melrose Park, Illinois. Faith Johnson went to Proviso East High School in Maywood, IL. Jim dropped out in freshman year. Gary Marlow dropped out of High School too.  Not sure what high school. Probably Proviso also.

1958-   Faith dated Gary Marlow for short time then later married J.D. Marlow (John Dee), Gary’s brother. Jim dated Eleanor Schramm and took her to a Prom arranged by both their mothers.

1959 –   James Files joined military and sent to Laos.

1960 –   Sept.?  James Files discharged from military. Joan Kehring and family move from N. Second Ave. in Maywood, Ill. to 34th Ave. in Melrose Park, Ill. in June 1960.

1961 –   James Files dated Eleanor Schramm early in 1961. She was friends with Joan & Janet Kehring & walked home from Proviso with Janet a lot. She

Update on the man who killed police officer Tippit





Who Killed Chuckie Nicoletti & Why? - GangsterBB.NET


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Lee was a CIA op. He was paid agitator or protester. Like how ANTIFA is being paid to cause civil unrest.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 11, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> More info on Officer J.D. Tippit.....allegedly killed by Lee Oswald
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


We know Oswald made a specific trip back to his wife’s house the night before to get his rifle
We know he used the same rifle to shoot at Gen Walker
We know his rifle, with his palmprint and THREE expended shells were found in the shooters nest
We know Oswald was in the building at the time of the shooting
We know he fled the scene after the shooting
We know he shot Tippett
We know you have no proof of any alternative theory

Case closed


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again you demonstrate you are not reading posts that have already been posted...you keep popping in here making statements that indicate you are not keeping up with what has been said already....you just keep repeating over and over the same stuff which has already been debunked.

No evidence Oswald actually got a rifle when he visited his wife.  No verifiable evidence the rifle was even in the garage at that time.  Was the garage locked?   What type of lock was on the garage door if there was one?  How difficult would it have been for a trained operative to have removed the rifle from the garage?

No valid evidence Oswald even shot at General Walker.  Eye-witnesses said there were two men who drove off in a car and neither one of them looked like oswald.  The only evidence you have is that his wife claimed he did. 

Oswald  presumably had a motive to shoot at the anti communist General but if Oswald did it in the manner his wife claims...it shows very careful planning.  On the other hand ....if he shot JFK.....there was no plan at all.  A huge contradiction. 

The palm print on the rifle even if it was there (which is doubtful)  does not mean Oswald used the rifle that day....the print could have come from when someone had him pose with the rifle.

  Why would a careful planner like Oswald not wipe down the rifle before leaving the scene?  Why would he have not done a better job of hiding or disposing of the rifle?  

In truth it is more likely the real shooter left it there to be found in order to implicate Oswald.  The 3 shells do not implicate Oswald in any manner.

There were sixty other employees in the bldg. besides Oswald....he worked there....his presence there in no way implicates him.  It is highly unlikely Oswald would decide to shoot the president from his workplace....that would be extremely stupid.

He did not flee the building....he was seen shortly after the shooting by a policeman on the second floor getting a coke from the machine.  Hardly the behavior of someone fleeing the scene.

The evidence linking Oswald to the shooting of Officer Tippit is very weak....there are reports it was not Oswald at all but the guy sent to kill Oswald when the Officer began questioning him....from the interview of Jame Files.



Evidence of Oswald's Innocence...................

Lee Harvey Oswald: Guilty or Not Guilty? : The JFK Assassination


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Correct on all those counts.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The crux of your argument...


there is no absolutely conclusive evidence that proves Lee Harvey Oswald’s guilt or innocence of the assassination of President Kennedy.


There are no known photographs of anyone, whether Oswald or someone who was not Oswald, firing a gun from the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository.
Nor are there any photographs showing Oswald elsewhere at the time of the assassination, although one photograph, taken halfway through the shooting, depicted a man who resembled Oswald standing in the doorway of the TSBD. The man turned out to be one Billy Lovelady, a colleague of Oswald’s. Two news films, however, show another man in the doorway who may be Oswald.1

So since nobody photographed Oswald shooting that means it couldn’t have happened. 

Meanwhile, there is Zero physical evidence of anyone else doing the shooting


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If Lee was recruited by the CIA. They most likely they wanted to see how he can handle a gun. His commanding officer may have handed him a rifle while wearing gloves at the shooting range. And after he has proven that he was able to handled the gun. They has taken it back. Then on the day of the assassination. Lee received the very same rifle that he used at the shooting range, Through the mail service. The CIA probably has put him on a mission to spy on the crowd when the motorcade comes through. But when the shots were fired, then he saw his commander pointed at him while he was watching through the window. He said this was a set up and ran off. It was very quick how they found him. As if they has already had someone tailing behind him.


*Assassination Conspiracy Trial*
Conspiracy Trial

*UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE INVESTIGATION OF RECENT ALLEGATIONS REGARDING THE ASSASSINATION OF DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING, JR.*
United States Department Of Justice Investigation Of Recent Allegations Regarding The Assassination Of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.


But I believe in the NPR report. They always tells the truth about what is going on. But the King's family report, remember they are Black people. Some says that they doesn't listen that very well.

*Despite Swirl Of Conspiracy Theories, Investigators Say The MLK Case Is Closed*
Despite Swirl Of Conspiracy Theories, Investigators Say The MLK Case Is Closed


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 11, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


*A patsy in the making.*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


CIA recruited him?

The route of the motorcade going by the TSBD was not known till a week before the parade. Oswald had bought the gun under an alias two months before and had already used it to try to kill Gen Walker

The guy was a freaking Marxist. Wouldn’t the CIA pick a more anonymous shooter?  Wouldn’t they give him something better than a $19.95 bolt action rifle ?
Wouldn’t they arange a better escape than taking the bus?

Some conspiracy


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is no conclusive proof that Oswald was guilty of anything.....and no conclusive, iron clad evidence that Oswald was innocent. 

Yet as has been said many times.....the burden of proof was on the state and they failed in their mission to blame it all on Oswald.

However.............one has to look at the totality of all that has been said and done....when one considers everything that has been reported...then definitely it looks like Oswald was framed. 

The Natonal Bar Association conducted two mock trials of Oswald....and as has been reported already............the first resulted in a hung jury and in the second trial he was found not guilty.....thus that pretty much shoots down all your assertions of  the evidence proving Oswald was guilty.

And............the recent revelations of Oswalds cell mate.....adds even more evidence that Oswald was in fact innocent.

The government is still withholding information on the case....thus until all of it is released...there is the possibility something is being hidden that might yet vindicate Oswald conclusively.

Or there may be something hidden that will show Russia,Cuba or  even Vietnam as LBJ believed had something to do with it.  One big theory of course being the main reason Hoover insisted on the lone nut theory  was due to the fact that they feared if  Russia was implicated it might result in a war.

For whatever reason or reasons it is pretty clear government had no desire to do anything but find Oswald the only one involved....proven by the fact that after Oswald was killed they shut down all their invetigations.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> No one .....has claimed that.
> 
> It is thought the bullet from the front which went through the front windshield evidenced by the hole left in the front windshield struck JFK in the throat.


JFK assassination smoking gun windshield hole, Conclusive proof of front shooter, Man in front ducks and points, Secret service agent police and witnesses saw hole, Warren commission ignored
Clear evidence of a bullet hole in JFK limo's windshield (which was replaced by the Secret Service, more clear evidence of 
cover up of a crime). The troll liars will not acknowledge this....they'd rather not.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> CIA recruited him?
> 
> The route of the motorcade going by the TSBD was not known till a week before the parade. Oswald had bought the gun under an alias two months before and had already used it to try to kill Gen Walker
> 
> ...


Not if they needed someone to pin the crime of the century on, dumbass!
Oswald was no Marxist. You are so fucking stupid.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You simply still do not get it.............Oswald was the patsy....whoever was controlling the situation  wanted him for the fall guy.....thus your arguments are null and void.....according to very credible testimony  from James Files .....they had planned on killing Oswald when he went back home but they missed him.  Thus they had to bring in Ruby.

It was imperative for them to silence Oswald ....otherwise he might have blown the whole thing out of the water.

Chuckie Nicoletti Chicago mob hitman was most likely the real shooter from the school book depository.

"I Am Only A Patsy": 6 Reasons why Lee Harvey Oswald was NOT JFK's Killer


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Tell it to the House Select Committee on Assassination. .History Matters Archive - HSCA Final Assassinations Report, pg


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They had given these guys cheap sawed off barrels shotgun with blank bullets just to make sure that the job is done right by professionals.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



So the corrupt DPD planted the evidence/manufactured the evidence/destroyed the evidence but to get at Oswald—that slippery sort who was on foot—who was in the custody of the same DPD—they had to bring in their version of Mariano Rivera….Jack Ruby, the closer!  Who was promptly captured and could have flipped on any one of them until 1976 when he died.   

You asked why people laugh at conspiracy theorists.  
Look in the mirror.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...



God, did they ever embarrass themselves with jumping on bogus evidence


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So post who shot JFK. Tell us what happened on that day. Who has more solid evidence arrayed against him than Oswald? Who fired the single bullet that physics tells us killed the president and wounded Connelly?


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > No one .....has claimed that.
> ...


A bullet breaks through the windshield yet neither the driver nor the passenger next to him react to that??

Suuuure... uh-huh.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> God, did they ever embarrass themselves with jumping on bogus evidence


They concluded there were two shooters in Dallas...pretty much what a majority of Americans has maintained for decades.
It's the quislings in the distinct minority who are recycling Warren Commission lies who should feel embarrassed.
But one must have a sense of morality in order to feel shame.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 11, 2019)

hadit said:


> So post who shot JFK. Tell us what happened on that day. Who has more solid evidence arrayed against him than Oswald? Who fired the single bullet that physics tells us killed the president and wounded Connelly?


Lee Harvey Oswald "strenuously" denied shooting the president when reporters questioned him when in police custody.
"Lie Detector Tests. At least three lie detector (Psychological Stress Evaluator and Voice Stress Analyzer) tests were applied to recordings of Oswald's statements of innocence. He passed every one." The Last Words of Lee Harvey Oswald - Statement Analysis®

One the other hand James Files, who is in prison and has no hope of release, has very credibly confessed to being one of the shooters at Dealy Plaza the day of the JFK coup. Analysis of his recordings shows his remarks are very reliable
and credible. JFK MURDER SOLVED - Voice Stress Analysis Results - VSA

Geraldine Reid, a TSBD employee, was talking to Lee Oswald as the assassination took place and she testified to the Warren Commission. Geraldean Reid
What does the Warren Inquisition have to say about this?


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So post who shot JFK. Tell us what happened on that day. Who has more solid evidence arrayed against him than Oswald? Who fired the single bullet that physics tells us killed the president and wounded Connelly?
> ...


*”Lee Harvey Oswald "strenuously" denied shooting the president”*

Yup, you convinced me, Oswald didn’t do it.

Too bad he died before he could go searching on golf courses for the real killer, huh?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So post who shot JFK. Tell us what happened on that day. Who has more solid evidence arrayed against him than Oswald? Who fired the single bullet that physics tells us killed the president and wounded Connelly?
> ...


A strenuous denial?  Wow.  It’s not often that the accused say that they didn’t do it.  LOL



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> One the other hand James Files, who is in prison and has no hope of release, has very credibly confessed to being one of the shooters at Dealy Plaza the day of the JFK coup. Analysis of his recordings shows his remarks are very reliable
> and credible. JFK MURDER SOLVED - Voice Stress Analysis Results - VSA


The guy in prison for life is credible?  



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Geraldine Reid, a TSBD employee, was talking to Lee Oswald as the assassination took place and she testified to the Warren Commission. Geraldean Reid
> What does the Warren Inquisition have to say about this?



Do you have a link to her testimony and not another message board?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > God, did they ever embarrass themselves with jumping on bogus evidence
> ...



No such conclusion was ever made.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Well, you tell me ....you and the other wc dupes claim he did it for the honor,glory and or to prove he was somebody  and all that psycho babble etc.----why would he then turn around and say .....Oh I am just a patsy....why not boast about it? 

Anyone trying to earn a place in history definitely would not want to go down as just a patsy.  

How bout dat psychoanalysis boyo?


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Fuck, that's demented.

I never said why I think he did it. I don't know why the fuck he didn't it. Regardless, there is zero evidence a shot pierced the windshield. The windshield certainly didn't shatter. There's nothing visible on the Zapruder film revealing a shot when through the windshield. And neither the driver nor front seat passenger reacted as though a shot came through the windshield.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



They were most likely in a state of shock. 

Anyhow......................
*'The bullet hole was seen by several witnesses after the limousine left Dealey Plaza.* The two most notable are *Dr Evalea Glanges* and *George Whitaker Sr*, both interviewed for the groundbreaking documentary series "The Men Who Killed Kennedy", produced by Briton Nigel Turner. Dr. Glanges saw the Limousine in-situ at Parkland Hospital as seen in the previous montage. As someone familiar with guns *Dr. Glanges* was well qualified to testify on what she saw. So too was *Mr Whitaker*, a man with many years experience of Automotive glass, *including bullet testing*. Their evidence is proof of two things. Firstly that the windshield bullet hole seen in the Altgens photograph was the result of a frontal shot. Secondly, and perhaps of greater significance, it is proof of the lengths to which the US government went to cover up what really happened in Dallas. As you will see from the following video, Mr Whitaker was witness to the destruction of evidence in a crime scene. Furthermore, that the same US government can, to this day, exhibit what it claims to be the same windshield that Dr. Glanges and Mr. Whitaker both saw and described in the National Archives is evidence that the event they covered up is of monumental significance. I will go into greater detail regarding the exhibit in the archives later.'

A Bullet Hole - JFK Assassination - The Windshield Throat Shot


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

There is no visible bullet hole in the windshield. But what is noticeable, is the secret service looking back for the shooter, not in front.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You say....'He didn't it'....  sounds like a freudian slip. hehheh

Do not feel like the lone ranger though.....you have lots of company...otherwise known as the Warren Commission.

Now take a hike boyo and  leave this discussion to those a little better prepared to analyze the evidence.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Are you blind?   Can't you see that white dot in the windshield.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

hadit said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The totality of evidence indicates the CIA orchestrated the event and used mob hitmen to kill JFK.  Chuckie Nicoletti being the one in School Book Depository.

There is a lot of different kinds of evidence....from weak to strong....the evidence you believe in is extremely weak....as in it could have been and likely was planted by those who framed oswald.............the pyshsics and the ballistics as evidence are rendered irrelevant by the botched autopsy not even to mention experts disagree on what  the physics actually are....as in 'for every action there is a equal and opposite reaction' ---watch the Zepruder film and you will see jfk's head knocked backwards and to the left by the killing shot from the grassy knoll.


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

A bullet hole doesn't leave a "white dot," ya nutbag. Even worse for you, had a bullet penetrated the windshield where you're imagining it did, it would have had to travel diagonally across the limo to hit JFK in the throat -- which would have placed the exit wound somewhere around his right shoulder.

It didn't. Aside from the fact that his throat WAS the exit wound, the transverse wound was in his upper back, almost directly behind his throat wound. Not at an angle.

And again, no reaction whatsoever from the driver, who according to retards like you, a bullet pierced the glass in front of his face and zinged past him.

Not to mention, there was no hole in the seat behind JFK.

Not to mention, you leave no room for Connally to be shot.

Fucking insane.


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

again.....since the wc dupes keep repeating themselves.....the following has to be repeated also.................The National Bar Association conducted two mock trials of Oswald.....the first one ended with a hung jury....the second trial resulted in a not guilty verdict for Oswald.

That disproves the claims of  the wcdupes that there was strong and insurmountable evidence of the guilt of Oswald.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Nonsense..................pictures of the bullet hole in the jfk limo windshield - Google Search

The "Best Witness" - The Presidential Limo


About 40 witnesses to the assassination of President Kennedy claimed either to have heard gunshots from the infamous grassy knoll in the northwest corner of Dealey Plaza, or to have seen smoke or smelled gunpowder in that area.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

The weapon used by James Files to shoot JFK from the grassy knoll.

JFK MURDER SOLVED - Remington Fireball XP-100 information


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Yes, there are several reflections on the windshield. You expect that when you take a picture of glass with the sun shining on it.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

hadit said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> again.....since the wc dupes keep repeating themselves.....the following has to be repeated also.................The National Bar Association conducted two mock trials of Oswald.....the first one ended with a hung jury....the second trial resulted in a not guilty verdict for Oswald.
> 
> That disproves the claims of  the wcdupes that there was strong and insurmountable evidence of the guilt of Oswald.


I guess this proves OJ is really innocent too.


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


There's no bullet hole. You're batshit insane.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > again.....since the wc dupes keep repeating themselves.....the following has to be repeated also.................The National Bar Association conducted two mock trials of Oswald.....the first one ended with a hung jury....the second trial resulted in a not guilty verdict for Oswald.
> ...



O.J. was acquitted of murder in the Los Angeles trial.

However, he was found liable for the deaths of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ron Goldman in a Civil Court.

His unique shoe  size and very rare brand of shoe he wore was the evidence that was needed.

In our legal system everyone is considered innocent until proven guilty.

We also have the law of 'double jeopardy' meaning one cannot be tried twice for the same offense.

Even if o.j. confessed to the murders which he did in a round about manner....he can never again be charged with those murders again.

 Even though the civil court found him 'liable' for the deaths of Nicole Brown and Ron Goldman--that  does not mean he was guilty of their murder.

Under the law he is not 'guilty' of those murders and will forever remain so under the law.

Karma however seemed to kick in and O.J. wound up having to spend several years in a Nevada Prision because he tried to reclaim some property taken from him by the Civil Court verdict....doing so in a criminal manner....  for which he was convicted in Las Vegas.....13 yrs to the day after he was acquitted of the murders in Los Angeles.


O.J. Simpson convicted of robbery and kidnapping

Unfortunately, for some no good reason the Nevada Courts let him out on parole....the last I heard--- he was still in Las Vegas. 

I doubt if we have heard the last of him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


  STFU, dipshit.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


And according to you, being found not guilty is proof a person is innocent.


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Why would I take the word from a confirmed kook like you over my own eyes? There's no bullet hole.....


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No one said that...not even the law says that....he was acquitted not found innocent.

Why do I have to explain everything to you.?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


LOLOL

You said two mock trials failed to prove Oswald was guilty -- and that was proof he didn't commit the crime.

That means OJ's acquittal means he didn't commit the crime.

See how that works?


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


There's no bullet hole. You have to be hallucinating to see one here....


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No...again I have to explain the obvious....what the two mock trials demonstrated was that the evidence presented by the prosecution in the mock trials did not show enough evidence of oswalds guilt  as in it was very weak as it did not meet the burden of proof to convict as in it did not  pass the reasonable doubt test.

Thus one can  logically assume  if Oswald had lived and gone to trial he may not have been convicted....not even to mention if he had lived he would have been able to present a defense at his trial.

The Warren Commission would not even allow  Oswald's mother's lawyer a seat on the commission to defend Oswald.

Thus the real significance of the two mock trials was to further demonstrate the failure of the Warren Commission to assemble adequate evidence of Oswald's guilt....and that is why the majority of Americans do not accept the Warren Commission report....only a few dupes believe the Warren Commission bullshit....even LBJ who set up the Warren Commision did not believe what they claimed.    It was quite obvious the commission did not even want to get at the truth....their sole mission was to convince the American People of the lone nut theory....now why was that?  

One theory is that they feared if they dug too deep they might find evidence of Russian or Cuban involvement which could have triggered a war.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> The weapon used by James Files to shoot JFK from the grassy knoll.
> 
> JFK MURDER SOLVED - Remington Fireball XP-100 information



Oh brother.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Mock trials get mock verdicts.  It won’t stop us from mocking you


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 12, 2019)

JFK Conspiracy: The Bullet Hole in the Windshield - James Fetzer
The windshield with the bullet hole was replaced by the Secret Service. The best evidence of the coup are the actions of the Warren Commission and all the players like the Secret Service themselves.
It shows absolute recognition of guilt.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> JFK Conspiracy: The Bullet Hole in the Windshield - James Fetzer
> The windshield with the bullet hole was replaced by the Secret Service. The best evidence of the coup are the actions of the Warren Commission and all the players like the Secret Service themselves.
> It shows absolute recognition of guilt.



So…

The secret service was waiting with another windshield just in case the snipers missed?  Did they have doors, hoods, trunks, seats, etc….all in stock to?  

Seems to me like I were going to pull of a cover-up, I’d just replace he entire car; much easier, much quicker, and you don’t get holding a windshield.

Once again, a conspiracy kook defeats their own argument.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 12, 2019)

Canycorn and faun are the conspiracy theorists here.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Canycorn and faun are the conspiracy theorists here.


I don't mind them so much....ever since I put them on ignore.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Canycorn and faun are the conspiracy theorists here.
> ...



Sure….LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > God, did they ever embarrass themselves with jumping on bogus evidence
> ...


Based on evidence that was subsequently debunked

The Warren Commission got it right


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Yeah, he still replies to me.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Based on evidence that was subsequently debunked
> 
> The Warren Commission got it right


Were they able to debunk the gaping exit wound in the back of the president's head?
The Mysteries of Dealey Plaza: Let There Be Sound!: The Acoustics Evidence in the JFK Assassination


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Exactly right.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 13, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Exactly right.


Not.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



There was no "right temple impact", you lying troll.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



It was speculated that he had a entrance wound in the throat, dummy.  it was later determined to be an exit wound.

"If a bullet exits from the skin without any resistance other than the tissue resistance, an exit hold with subsidiary tears results. . . . If, however, the bullet exits from the skin against pressure from a firm or hard object in contact with the skin, the appearances of the exit wounds are different. . . . If the object in contact with the skin is hard and the bullet exits against considerable resistance from it, the exit wound may not only be round but it may show a rim of abrasion in its margins.  Such exit wounds could easily be mistaken for entrance wounds.  Exit wounds of this nature may be seen when the victim is lying on the ground or standing against a wall when shot and the exited bullet is stopped by the ground or the wall.  They may also be caused when the exited bullet hits a belt, buckle, tough clothing or a similar object in tight contact with the skin."

JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- The Small Throat Wound


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> Not only has Oswald’s employment with U.S. intelligence agencies been documented in official files and testimony, his mistress, Judyth Vary Baker, and his own mother, Marguerite Oswald, claimed they knew he was a government agent. According to "Judyth Vary Baker, Oswald revealed to her that he had infiltrated a ring to assassinate JFK, and although he had a feeling he was being set up, he had to stay in it because of fear that harm would come to his family if he backed out. He also told Baker that by remaining involved, one less bullet would be fired at JFK.
> 
> 
> 25 Facts About Lee Harvey Oswald You Were Never Told About.



Judyth Vary Baker?   LMAO!!!!

Judyth Vary Baker -- Claims to Have Been Oswald's Girlfriend in New Orleans in 1963


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



"most likley"  "May"  "If" 

Just conspiracy theroy crap.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 13, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Based on evidence that was subsequently debunked
> ...



If that is an exit wound….how did Connally get hit?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly right.
> ...



Cute middle school rebuttal.  Your ignorance is overwhelming.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm tired of these conspiracy theory nuts.  Unless they post some REAL evidence and not just the lying fantasies from the conspiracy theory sites, I'm not going to engage them.  All they deserve is to be mocked.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 13, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yea, I guess they should arrest the King's family for going around telling people that they won a lawsuit against the federal government for their involvement in assassinating their father Martin. i would never expect them to come up with a lie like that .


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 13, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



It's a mental illness.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 14, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



I don't come by as much as I used to but it is fun to see what the "new" theories into the 60 year old crime are and it's also fun to point out how the theories rarely account for the physical evidence.  

Like if you're going to say someone was shooting from the gutter, one would wonder how Conally got hit in the leg.  

Like if you're going to say that Oswald was not involved, you have to account for how his rifle got into the TSBD.  

And, my favorite, if you're going to say the WC is wrong...you have to point out what they got wrong.  

Their putting me on ignore because I kept asking them to account for the physical evidence was a trophy.  By the same token, I do think there are open questions about Oswald's motivations.  Chief among these is the "lone nut" theory as some call it.  If you're going to say that he was a little man who desired a place in history and had the means, motive and opportunity to shoot JFK...okay.  But please tell us why there are not "lone nuts" taking pot shots at Presidents every third Wednesday on the calendar.  We certainly have no shortage of nutcases in the nation....we certainly have no shortage of high powered rifles that are accurate up to about a mile away...we certainly have no shortage of animosity with whomever is the President...and we certainly have a very robust component of law enforcement and protection of the President but they couldn't stop every nut job out there.  So I don't buy the "lone nut" theory.  I also question why he didn't assemble his arsenal prior to going to work that day, how he came to work on the motorcade route, and why there is this confusion from our intelligence community on his visit to the embassies in Mexico City.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 14, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Not to brag, but I got on their ignore lists first.  

I actually see the not assembling the arsenal first as a sign that he did do it.  I think if he was part of some grand conspiracy, he would have been working and planning for months and months and would have everything assembled ahead of time.  As it was, he seemed to be freelancing it, dealing with things as they popped into his head.  He got the job on the motorcade route long before it was announced, so I think that was accidental. I think he WAS trying to court Cuba and the USSR, but I think they saw him as a loser who they didn't want to deal with in any meaningful way.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 15, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"The President's Commission on the Assassination of President Kennedy (Warren Commission) concluded that President Kennedy was struck by two bullets that were fired from above and behind him.   According to the Commission, one bullet hit the President near the base of the back of the neck, slightly to the right of the spine, and exited from the front of the neck. The other entered the right rear of the President's head and exited from the right side of the head, causing a large wound. 

The Commission based its findings primarily upon the testimony of the doctors who had treated the President at Parkland Memorial Hospital in Dallas and the doctors who performed the autopsy on the President at the Naval Medical Center in Bethesda, Md.  

In forming this conclusion, neither the members of the Warren Commission, nor its staff, nor the doctors who had performed the autopsy, took advantage of the X-rays and photographs of the President that were taken during the course of the autopsy.   The reason for the failure of the Warren Commission to examine these primary materials is that there was a commitment to make public all evidence examined by the Commission.  The Commission was concerned that publication of the autopsy X-rays and photographs would be an invasion of the privacy of the Kennedy family.  The Commission's decision to rely solely on the testimony of the doctors precluded the possibility that the Commission might make use of a review of the autopsy evidence by independent medical experts to determine if they concurred with the findings of the doctors at Parkland and Bethesda. 

A determination of the number and location of the President's wounds was critical to resolving the question of whether there was more than one assassin. The secrecy that surrounded the autopsy proceedings, therefore, has led to considerable skepticism toward the Commission's findings. Concern has been expressed that authorities were less than candid, since the Navy doctor in charge of the autopsy conducted at Bethesda Naval Hospital destroyed his notes, and the Warren Commission decided to forego an opportunity to view the X-rays and photographs or to permit anyone else to inspect them. 

The skepticism has been reinforced by a film taken of the Presidential motorcade at the moment of the assassination by an amateur movie photographer, Abraham Zapruder. In the Zapruder film, the President's head is apparently thrown backward as the front right side of the skull appears to explode, suggesting to critics of the Warren Commission's findings that the President was struck by a bullet that entered the front of the head.  Such a bullet, it has been argued, was fired by a gunman positioned on the grassy knoll, a park-like area to the right and to the front of where the moving limousine was located at the instant of the fatal shot. 

Since the Warren Commission completed its investigation, two other Government panels have subjected the X-rays and photographs taken during the autopsy on President Kennedy to examination by independent medical experts. A team of forensic pathologists appointed by Attorney general Ramsey Clark in 1968,  and a panel retained by the Commission on CIA Activities Within the United States (Rockefeller Commission) in 1975, reached the same basic conclusion: the President was struck by two bullets from behind. But neither panel published the X-rays and photographs, nor did either explain the basis of its conclusions in a public hearing. Consequently, neither panel was able to relieve significantly doubts that have persisted over the years about the nature and location of the President's wounds. 

_(a) Reliance on scientific analysis_ 

The committee believed from the beginning of its investigation that the most reliable evidence upon which it could base determinations as to what happened in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963, was an analysis of hard scientific data. Accordingly, the committee contracted with leading independent experts in the fields of forensic pathology, ballistics, photography, acoustics, neutron activation analysis and other disciplines. The reports submitted by these experts were fully considered by the committee in formulating its findings. 

_(1) The medical evidence_.--The committee's forensic pathology panel was composed of nine members, eight of whom were chief medical examiners in major local jurisdictions in the United States.   As a group, they had been responsible for more than 100,000 autopsies, an accumulation of experience the committee deemed invaluable in the evaluation of the medical evidence--including the autopsy X-rays and photographs--to determine the cause of death of the President and the nature and location of his wounds. The panel was also asked to recommend guidelines in the event of a future assassination of a President or other high Federal official.

The committee also employed experts to authenticate the autopsy materials. Neither the Clark Panel nor the Rockefeller Commission undertook to determine if the X-rays and photographs were, in fact, authentic. The committee, in light of the numerous issues that had arisen over the years with respect to autopsy X-rays and photographs, believed authentication to be a crucial step in the investigation.

The authentication of the autopsy X-rays and photographs was accomplished by the committee with the assistance of its photographic evidence panel as well as forensic dentists, forensic anthropologists and radiologists working for the committee. Two questions were put to these experts:

Could the photographs and X-rays stored in the National Archives be positively identified as being of President Kennedy?

Was there any evidence that any of these photographs or X-rays had been altered in any manner?

To determine if the photographs of the autopsy subject were in fact of the President, forensic anthropologists compared the autopsy photographs with ante-mortem pictures of the President. This comparison was done on the basis of both metric and morphological features. The metric analysis relied upon a series of facial measurements taken from the photographs, while the morphological analysis was focused on consistency of physical features, particularly those that could be considered distinctive (shape of the nose, patterns of facial lines, et cetera). Once unique characteristics were identified, posterior and anterior autopsy photographs were compared to verify that they, in fact, depicted the same person. 

The anthropologists studied the autopsy X-rays in conjunction with premortem X-rays of the President. A sufficient number of unique anatomic characteristics were present in X-rays taken before and after the President's death to conclude that the autopsy X-rays were of President Kennedy. This conclusion was consistent with the findings of a forensic dentist employed by the committee.  Since many of the X-rays taken during the course of the autopsy included the President's teeth, it was possible to determine, using the President's dental records, that the X-rays were of the President.

Once the forensic dentist and anthropologists had determined that the autopsy photographs and X-rays were of the President, photographic scientists and radiologists examined the original autopsy photographs, negatives, transparencies, and X-rays for signs of alteration. They concluded there was no evidence of the photographic or radio graphic materials having been altered.  Consequently, the committee determined that the autopsy X-rays and photographs were a valid basis for the conclusions of the committee's forensic pathology panel.

While the examination of the autopsy X-rays and photographs was the principal basis of its analysis, the forensic pathology panel also had access to all relevant witness testimony. In addition, all tests and evidence analyses requested by the panel were performed.  It was only after considering all of this evidence that the panel reached its conclusions.

*The forensic pathology panel concluded that President Kennedy was struck by two, and only two, bullets, each of which entered from the rear*. 1 The panel further concluded that the President was struck by one bullet that entered in the upper right of the back and exited from the front of the throat, and one bullet that entered in the right rear of the head near the cowlick area and exited from the right side of the head, toward the front. This second bullet caused a massive wound to the President's head upon exit. There is no medical evidence that the President was struck by a bullet entering the front of the head,_(19)_ and the possibility that a bullet could have struck the President and yet left no evidence is extremely remote. Because this conclusion appears to be inconsistent with the backward motion of the President's head in the Zapruder film, the committee consulted a wound ballistics expert to determine what relationship, if any, exists between the direction from which a bullet strikes the head and subsequent head movement.  The expert concluded that nerve damage from a bullet entering the President's head could have caused his back muscles to tighten which, in turn, could have caused his head to move toward the rear.  He demonstrated the phenomenon in a filmed experiment which involved the shooting of goats.   Thus, the committee determined that the rearward movement of the President's head would not be fundamentally inconsistent with a bullet striking from the rear.

*The forensic pathology panel determined that Governor Connally was struck by a bullet from the rear, one that entered just below the right armpit and exited below the right nipple of the chest. It then shattered the radius bone of the Governor's right wrist and caused a superficial wound to the left thigh.  Based on its examination of the nature and alignment of the Governor's wounds, the panel concluded that they were all caused by a single bullet that came from the rear. It concluded further that, having caused the Governor's wounds, the bullet was dislodged from his left thigh. *

The panel determined that the nature of the wounds of President Kennedy and Governor Connally was consistent with the possibility that one bullet entered the upper right back of President Kennedy and, after emerging from the front of the neck, caused all of the Governor's wounds  A factor that influenced the panel significantly was the ovoid shape of the wound in the Governor's back, indicating that the bullet had begun to tumble or yaw before entering.  An ovoid wound is characteristic of one caused by a bullet that has passed through or glanced off an intervening object.   Based on the evidence available to it, the panel concluded that a single bullet passing through both President Kennedy and Governor Connally would support a fundamental conclusion that the President was struck by two, and only two, bullets, each fired from behind. _(_Thus, the forensic pathology panel's conclusions were consistent with the so-called single bullet theory advanced by the Warren Commission.

_(2) Reaction times and alinement_.--The hypothesis that both the President and the Governor were struck by a single bullet had originally been based on the Warren Commission's examination of the Zapruder film and test firings of the assassination rifle. The time between the observable reactions of the President and of the Governor was too short to have allowed, according to the Commission's test firings, two shots to have been fired from the same rifle.  FBI marksmen who test fired the rifle for the Commission employed the telescopic sight on the rifle, and the minimum firing time between shots was approximately 2.25 to 2.3 seconds.  The time between the observable reactions of the President and the Governor, according to the Commission, was less than two seconds.

The Commission determined that its hypothesis that the same bullet struck both the President and the Governor was supported by visual observations of the relative alinement of the two men in the limousine, by a trajectory analysis and by wound ballistics tests. The Commission said, however, that a determination of which shot hit the Governor was "not necessary to any essential findings."
_
Findings_


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...





you're one to talk. you have the mind of a middle school student the fact you believe in magic bullets


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




the case is closed you stupid fuck because our corrupt government instituions WANT it closed.

yep its a mental illness you lone nut theorists have have  the fact you are too afraid to look at the evidence,being afraid like that would classify as mental illness. you  paid shills lie through your teeth anytime you are backjed up against the wall with link and viddeos you cant counter, there you go lying again,we are conspiracy REALIST,you magic bullets theorists are the theorists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...




hey stupid fuck the warren commissions finding have been debunked by too many books and videos out there that you wont read or watch miserable fail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



thats cause feeding you trolls arguing with you paid shills is what your boss at Langley WANTS us to do as we both know.the people that take your bait and waste their time with you are ignorant in doing so. I am not one of those ignorant that is going to take your bait and do so,

i am just showing what a stupid fuck liar you are who ignores all the facts that have taken you to school on this whole thread the CIA was behind it all and oswald was innocent and the WC was a con job.
just because you evade the facts and dismiss them  and LIE when you cant counter them does not mean the evidence has not proven there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent you stupid fuck.


you want to talk about mental illness that would be the OP who LIES all the time saying the rams still play in LOS ANGLES and i am not making any of that up.,now THATS mental illness not being able to face facts that he was proven wrong on that always saying they would never come back and when proven wrong.LIES all the time that they are in st louis.i am not making any of this up either.

mental illness would be your fellow langley resident the evil nazi stupid fuck SOUPNAZI who is so sad and desperate for attention he trolls SEVERAL message boards night and day and lies about the warren commission all the time  and it gets even better, he is is lonely and desperate for attention he TALKS TO HIMSELF all the time addressing people in the first person as though he seriously thinks they read ANY of his bullshit and propaganda lies he posts here all the time  talking to someone in the first person as HE always does,is a mental illeness,someone who needs to be in a rubber room. which you need to join him as well the fact you live in a fantasyland and belive in santa clause,the tooth fairy no doubt the fact you also believe in magic bullets.


and you stupid fucks like to declare victory when we one your ass and you wont watch the videos or read the links and think you actually won anything when someone does the samrt thing and doest feed you trolls anymore and puts you ingnore,what a fucking idiot you are same as that nazi chill and the OP.

you are so butthurt you got owned that you stoop to outright lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

oh and have fun talking to yourself like that stupid fuck nazi Langley employee i was talking about always does here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



what your tired of is getting your ass handed to you on platter,what your tired of is having videos and links posted because you cant counter the evidence in them  and tired of them being posted cause you wont look at them. the only nuts are you lone nut theory nuts, we have shown you REAL evidence in this entire thread you stupid fuck liar. just because you wont look at the videos or read the links we have posted does not mean we have not shown you real evidence cause you dont want to see it. that logic does not work in the REAL world idiot.

fantasies? oh my the Irony,you need to look in the mirror. YOU are the one who believes in fantasies all from magic bullet theorists sites.

you claim we dont post real evidence when all you stupid fuck coward do is dismiss it and run off with your tail between your legs when you cant refute it.


Its you magic bullet theorists who are the only ones that deserve to be mocked this fairy tale you believe in that is on par with the likes of  santa clause in the easter  bunny.


the smart ones  like MYSELF Will put YOU on ignore and not feed you trolls as your boss wants them to.


again you are so butthurt you have been on this entire thread,you have to stoop to lies that no real evidence has been posted.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Based on evidence that was subsequently debunked
> ...


Exit wound was in the front as affirmed by those who actually examined the body


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Oswald acted alone


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




we all know you are a lying troll.no need to announce that to us all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> JFK Conspiracy: The Bullet Hole in the Windshield - James Fetzer
> The windshield with the bullet hole was replaced by the Secret Service. The best evidence of the coup are the actions of the Warren Commission and all the players like the Secret Service themselves.
> It shows absolute recognition of guilt.



they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


STFU, dipshit.....




careful dale,,Langley troll Hunarcy will claim you did not give real evidence he is so butthurt he has been owned on this whole thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Canycorn and faun are the conspiracy theorists here.




STFU, dipshit.....


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Exit wound was in the front as affirmed by those who actually examined the body


No one who saw JFK at Parkland hospital thought that. I've already posted a list of nineteen ER doctors there who all attested to a posterior occipital exit wound.

You must be thinking of the government controlled military doctors at Bethesda Naval Hospital. That's known as pure failure and I doubt even you yourself believe such bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

MacTheKnife said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




and the magic bullet theorists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are MacTheKnife


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald acted alone


Who shot Kennedy in the temple? Certainly not Oswald. Even if he was shooting up on the TSBD sixth floor (which no one can prove) you can't hit the side of the president's head from above and behind him. 
Grow up, jackass.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Exit wound was in the front as affirmed by those who actually examined the body
> ...



They did not have physical access to the body. 
Nor were they tasked to do a forensic evaluation

There is no question the shot came from the rear


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald acted alone
> ...


Nobody shot JFK in the temple

How could Connolly be shot in the upper thigh from the front or side?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Exit wound was in the front as affirmed by those who actually examined the body
> ...



he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.

hint-
he is just seeking attention from everyone and loves it when you give it to him and argue with him,ever notice when he is backed up against the wall with facts he cant counter and has nowhere to run,he only posts smileys in defeat everytime?


the OP is so butthurt his hero mass murderer HITLERY did not get elected and that the first president spanning five presvious administrations who is not corrupt liek they were,he whines and cries about it ALL THE TIME here,pricless.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody shot JFK in the temple


Of course they did. That's where the "gaping" head wound in the back of Kennedy's head came from.


rightwinger said:


> How could Connolly be shot in the upper thigh from the front or side?


John Connally's Wounds Considered


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald acted alone
> ...



thats what i have been saying for over ten years now,the grow up part.


the day he ever does that is the day pigs can fly.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Don't you understand the thinking of moronic troll conspiracy theoriests???  The testimony of people who "saw" the body is FAR more convincing than those who actually examined the President.

"Mr. SPECTER. Did you have any opportunity specifically to look for a small wound which was below the large opening of the skull on the right side of the head?

Dr. CARRICO. No, sir; at least initially there was no time to examine the patient completely for all small wounds. As we said before, this was an acutely ill patient and all we had time to do was to determine what things were life-threatening right then and attempt to resuscitate him and after which a more complete examination would be carried out and we didn't have time to examine for other wounds. (3 H 361)

Mr. SPECTER. Was the President's body then ever turned over at any point by you or any of the other doctors at Parkland?

Dr. CARRICO. No, sir.

Mr. SPECTER. Was President Kennedy lying on the emergency stretcher from the time he was brought into trauma room one until the treatment at Parkland Hospital was concluded?

Dr. CARRICO. Yes; he was. (3 H 363)

Mr. SPECTER. Why did you not take the time to turn him over?

Dr. CARRICO. This man was in obvious extreme distress and any more thorough inspection would have involved several minutes-well, several — considerable time which at this juncture was not available. A thorough inspection would have involved washing and cleansing the back, and this is not practical in treating an acutely injured patient. You have to determine which things, which are immediately life threatening and cope with them, before attempting to evaluate the full extent of the injuries. (6 H 2-3)"

Could the Parkland Doctors Have Seen the Back of Kennedy's Head?


----------



## the other mike (Feb 15, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...





LA RAM FAN said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol. Coming from the one who thinks the Super Bowl was rigged.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2019)

Still no evidence that Oswald had any assistance in killing JFK


----------



## the other mike (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Still no evidence that Oswald had any assistance in killing JFK


There's plenty of evidence to the people who do their homework instead of closing their their eyes with their fingers in their ears going lalalala.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Still no evidence that Oswald had any assistance in killing JFK


Dear Troll....fuck off! Merely repeating your lies over and over again doesn't get it done.
Just take one single aspect of the Warren Commission cover up and explain it away, if you can. JFK Parkland Hospital Description of HEAD and THROAT shot Wounds Dallas Doctors kennedy: Grand Subversion.
Tell me why all these physicians were wrong, and wrong in precisely the same way. 

And if you can't, which is already a foregone conclusion, why not just slink away like a cowardly liar?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Still no evidence that Oswald had any assistance in killing JFK
> ...



Actually, the evidence is on the side of the Warren Commission and the House Select Committee on Assassinations.  The only problem with the HSCA is that they relied on flawed acoustical evidence that led them to believe there were shots caught on tape which weren't really there.  Therefore, they thought they found evidence of multiple shooters that weren't there.

Other than that, the science settled what happened and the Conspiracy Theory dupes are just supporting a fictional story that's used to sell books that are full of "may" and "if" and "might" and other such words.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They did not have physical access to the body.
> Nor were they tasked to do a forensic evaluation


JFK was brought to the Parkland hospital in Dallas after he was shot. What do you mean the doctor's did not have "physical access" to the body? That's just stupid and a very lame bit of
excuse making. 
The ER doctors were all there to attend to people like the president, who was victim of a shooting incident, on a most basic level. Your jibber-jabber about a "forensic evaluation" is just embarrassingly stupid and lame. 



> There is no question the shot came from the rear


There is no question you are an amoral liar.


----------



## hadit (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody shot JFK in the temple
> ...



Which didn't show on the Zapruder film. Only the shot from the rear. You know, the one that killed him. To have a gaping wound, there would have been a massive spray of blood and brains visible on the film. The only such thing visible is from the one fatal shot we know happened, the one from Oswald.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 15, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Even the doctored Zapruder tape shows that JFK was hit on the right side of the temple and not a direct shot from the back. I will go with the eye witness accounts of those that were not called before the Warren Commission because their testimony would refute the official narrative of a lone gunman. What also should send up red flags to the deniers of a conspiracy is the hiding of official documents for 50 fucking years? If the case was so fucking "cut and dry" that it was the work of a lone assassin, why all the secrecy? The Warren Report is utter bullshit and no one can or will convince me otherwise.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 15, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



"doctored"?  NO evidence of that.  The wound on the right side was an exit wound, not an entrance wound.

You are a stupid person who would rather believe a lie rather than accept the truth?  That's certainly your right.  But, you'll get no more attention than the troll you are talking to.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




LMAO! The limo stopped but the doctored film doesn't show it. Stupid? Because I believe what I can plainly see? What the fuck ever. You certainly haven't made a case that the Warren Report was worth the paper it was written on and you CERTAINLY haven't addressed the eye-witness accounts that refute the bullshit "report". I don't seek "attention" but I have no intention of being silent about what reeks of utter bullshit. Stay stupid and blind...ain't no shit off of my shoes.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 15, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The limo never stopped.  Stupid because you believe in fantasy.  I don't have to make a case that the Warren Commission report is worth the paper it was written on because the science is unchallenged and CONFIRMED by the HSCA report.  Sorry, but you're just another conspiracy theory troll who rejects science and prefers lies over truth.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Stupid people laugh because they have no argument to offer.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They did not have physical access to the body.
> ...



I thought you had him on ignore….hmmm?

BTW: your post is shit.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sure your shoes (like your brain) are mostly shit.

Wouldn't it have been easier to simply not release the Zapruder film than to doctor one up?  I know it's hard for you to reason and think straight but I'll point out the obvious to you...


Okay, there are 300-500 people in Dealy Plaza that day.  It's 1963.  Sunny day.  Who knows how many are watching from offices, buildings, etc...  One is Abraham Zapruder.  He films Kennedy's assassination.    According to you, it was doctored and JFK's limo stopped. I guess the conspirators didn't count on others having a video camera in the public square that day?  Yeah...they would have never thought of that....  

And of course someone else did have a video camera  Somehow Orville Nix filmed the same assassination and the limo didn't stop in his film either.


You did know about that, didn't you?  Of course you didn't.  You are stupid and blind.  

Oh wait, let me guess...that one was doctored too, right?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> Which didn't show on the Zapruder film. Only the shot from the rear. You know, the one that killed him. To have a gaping wound, there would have been a massive spray of blood and brains visible on the film. The only such thing visible is from the one fatal shot we know happened, the one from Oswald.


I guess all the many, many medical personnel (ER doctors, nurses and even a couple of Secret Service agents) at Parkland hospital in Dallas, where Kennedy was brought immediately after her was shot in a coup d'etat, were all having a mutually shared hallucination then.
kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland

They all to a person swear to a gaping head wound in the occipital posterior region of the president's skull (that's the back of his head, to you).
How could so many trained doctors who were trying to treat the president and were all as aware of his physical state as they could be ALL saying one thing, to a man, while you at your little keyboard say another? Someone must be very wrong here.

Either you, someone who has actually seen the Zapruder film, is completely wrong about how Kennedy was killed.

Or ALL the doctors at Parkland hospital, who actually held his head in their hands and who had to treat him based on the nature and seriousness of his head wound, and who had to assess the nature and seriousness of his wounds in order to do so and who were all trained and experienced knowledgeable emergency room doctors were all wrong because they all, everyone of them, didn't know what they saw and, according to you, ALL saw something that did not exist even though they ALL attested to the exact same thing!
A mass hallucination of the medical kind.... 

Is that what you want everyone to believe?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'll be the first to admit the "may" and "if" are centerpieces of my problems with parts of the Warren Commission findings.  For reasons I mentioned before, but will re-state them here....


Oswald is one of the few who are able to defect from one superpower to another....
Oswald just happens to be working along the motorcade route...
Oswald visits the Cuban and USSR Embassies in Mexico City a month before the assassination...
Oswald, after shooting JFK, wastes precious time to go home and get his revolver which is something that he could have done the day before.  

Sorry to have wasted your time on re-stating those as we have been around this block a time or two already.  

Anyway to get back to it; here is what I think happened--complete with the "may" and "if" statements.  

1 & 2:  The double-defection.  Coincidence perhaps.  This Wiki page lists 13 defectors from the US to Russia (post Stalin).
Template:American defectors to the Soviet Union - Wikipedia 
I think Oswald and two others were allowed to come back (Kock and Webster)
That one of the three would be there in Dallas on that day???  Seems weird.  But that is a "may"

3:  Visiting the Embassies in Cuba.  This is probably my biggest "may" and "if".  We'll never know what went on in that embassy but what I think may have happened was this.

Oswald offers his services to kill either LBJ or JFK.  Living in Texas, he knows that at least LBJ will be doing campaign visits for the 1964 election down there.  

So he offers his services and is told an official "no".  An agent or station chief or just a clerk there gives him a message that there will be assistance provided; again all unofficial without any guidance from Havana.  There may be phone calls or even in-person meetings with agents in the Cuban Intel network in the US with Oswald promising the assistance.  

The Stateside agent is told to meet with Oswald just once and take no further action.  

Oswald kills JFK thinking he will be taken out of Dallas.  

Nothing happens for 5-10 minutes after killing JFK so then he decides to take matters into his own hands which leads to the rather bizarre moves Oswald made after he killed JFK. 
I think that is what lead him to the theater; that is where he met the Intel agent and hoped to meet him there to ask what the plan was or  again for possible extraction.
Or, maybe, the support had every intention of showing up and couldn't because of the chaos in and around Dealy Plaza that day.  

4:  Going home to get his revolver.  We've been over this before. I think any reasonable person who takes the time to conceal his rifle and is careful enough to do that, would have thought to get his revolver if he knew it was a suicide mission he was undertaking the next day.  To me, this is a non-starter which speaks to to


Its all conjecture on my part.  But that is where I am on the whole thing.  All of this nonsense about 2nd shooters and teams of assassins is nonsense though.  

---

One other thing though; this is what he HSCA did say in their report pursuant to the enumerated points listed above:

_On conspiracy, the Commission stated, "...if there is any ... evidence [of it], it has been beyond the reach of all the investigative agencies and resources of the United States and has not come to the attention of this Commission."(27) Instead of such definitive language, the Commission should have candidly acknowledged the limitations of its investigation and denoted areas where there were shortcomings. 

As the committee's investigation demonstrated, substantive new information has been developed in many areas since the Warren Commission completed its work. Particular areas where the committee determined the performance of the Commission *was less than complete * include the following: Oswald's activities and associations during the periods he lived in New Orleans;
The circumstances surrounding the 2 1/2 years Oswald spent in the Soviet Union;
The background, activities, and associations of Jack Ruby, particularly with regard to organized crime;
The conspiratorial and potentially violent climate created by the Cuban issue in the early 1960's, in particular the possible consequences of the CIA-Mafia assassination plots against Castro and their concealment from officials of the Kennedy administration;
The potential significance of specific threats identified by the Secret Service during 1963, and their possible relationship to the ultimate assassination of the President;
The possible effect upon the FBI's investigation from Director Hoover's disciplining agents for their conduct of the Oswald security case;
*The full nature and extent of Oswald's visit to Mexico City 2 months prior to the assassination, including not only his contact with the Soviet and Cuban diplomatic offices there, and the CIA's monitoring of his activities there, but also his possible associations and activities outside of those offices;*
The violent attitude of powerful organized crime figures toward the President and Attorney General Robert Kennedy, their capacity to commit murder, including assassination, and their possible access to Oswald through his associates or relatives; and
Analysis of all available scientific evidence to determine the number of shots fired at the President.
_
The same committee did say that their conclusions were that the Soviet and Cuban governments had nothing to do with JFK's assassination.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Which didn't show on the Zapruder film. Only the shot from the rear. You know, the one that killed him. To have a gaping wound, there would have been a massive spray of blood and brains visible on the film. The only such thing visible is from the one fatal shot we know happened, the one from Oswald.
> ...



Oswald shot him from above and behind; there should be a large head wound in the back of the head above the neckline.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Still no evidence that Oswald had any assistance in killing JFK
> ...



Yet you won't write down what you think happened that day....


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 16, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



It may well have been that the Soviets and Cubans were humoring him, having no thought that Oswald might really follow through with anything and just wanting him to leave their embassies.  The Russians thought Oswald was "neurotic and disloyal to his nation".  They would not have trusted him to have any part of an assassination..not even as a patsy.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

How many people know his brother just died about a year ago ?

*Robert Lee Oswald, the brother of Lee Harvey Oswald and a former resident of Fort Worth, has died at age 83, according to an obituary in the Wichita Falls Times Record News.

Mr. Oswald died on Monday and the family held a private service this week, the news site reported.
Robert Oswald, brother of Lee Harvey Oswald, dies at 83*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 16, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I agree with your assessment of Russia.  

To just take the cue from Mr. X (Donald Sutherland) in the thoroughly cartoonish JFK movie directed by Oliver Stone…he asks the question:

_That's the real question, isn't it? Why?
The how and the who is just scenery for the public.
Oswald, Ruby, Cuba, the Mafia...
...keeps them guessing, like a game.
Prevents them from asking the most important question: why?
Why was Kennedy killed? Who benefited? _

I have always laughed at those who think the CIA or military was behind it because they wanted to expand the war in Viet Nam.  Yet somehow, the same guys who have all of the power to assassinate the President with complete immunity, every reason to tie the assassination to Cuba and invade Cuba….do nothing as far as invading Cuba.  Would seem like job #1 would be to frame Cuba, invade Cuba, and secure the homeland.  

So “if” the question is who did it, I’m thinking it’s Cuba with a wink and a nod.  One of three things happens with the _wink and nod_ approach:


Oswald chickens out.  Cuba is no worse off
Oswald does it and gets away.  Cuba Benefits
Oswald does it and gets caught (thinking he was going to be wicked off to Love Field and flown out of the nation).  Cuba Benefits
They have no exposure or downside in the deal.  

It’s a parlor game….I have zero proof or evidence.  It does, however, account for Why he went to Mexico, why he didn’t bother to take his gun to the TSBD that morning along with his rifle, whey he acted like he did after he shot JFK and squandered precious time when he could have been trying to get out of the city of Dallas….


----------



## hadit (Feb 16, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



It would have to be a doctored one, because the real one shows he was hit from behind.

And, obviously, your mind is closed and no amount of evidence or proof will ever change it. You're now reduced to taking a stand and accepting things that agree with it and rejecting anything that doesn't.


----------



## hadit (Feb 16, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



And has to claim the evidence was altered because it counters the narrative.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

More reason not to believe the CIA-edited Warren Commission report.
Jackie Tried to Save Piece of JFK's Skull

In a chilling new memoir of the day JFK was assassinated, *a former Secret Service agent said Jackie Kennedy leaped onto the back of the presidential limousine in a desperate bid to save her husband by attempting to retrieve a piece of his skull. *She then climbed back into the seat and cradled Kennedy's head in her arms, saying, "Jack, *Jack, what have they done to you?*" America watched, stunned, that day in Dallas as shots rang out and Jackie seemed to reach out to the agent who leapt onto the back bumper of the limo. That agent, Clint Hill, now 80, recalls the horrifying moment in his book, Mrs. Kennedy and Me.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2019)

"Exit wounds - as we have already mentioned - are usually larger than the entrance wound and this is because as the round moves through the body of the victim it slows down and explodes within the tissue and surrounding muscle. This slowing down of the projectile means that as it reaches the end of its trajectory it has to force harder to push through. This equates to the exit wound normally looking larger and considerably more destructive than its pre-cursor - the entrance wound.

Exit wounds will often bleed profusely as they are larger but entrance wounds can sometimes look only like small holes - unless the weapon is fired at close proximity to the victim."  Entrance and Exit Wounds

So entrance wounds, like the one found in the temple of JFK, are usually smaller than exit wounds and quite symmetirical.

*Entrance Wounds*
"The entrance wound is normally smaller and quite symmetrical in comparison to the exit wound, which can sometimes be ragged with skin, tissue, and muscle and bone damage. Entrance wounds are often ringed with the residue of gunpowder and cordite - the two substances contained within a bullet."

The large and irregular exit wounds, like the kind attested to by nearly twenty Parkland hospital physicians in connection with President Kennedy, are easily distinguished from entry wounds.

An exit wound in the back of the president's head is proof positive of another gunman to the front of the presidential limousine making the 'kill" shot that decidedly killed the president.
The absurd claim that one man up in the 6th floor window of the TSBD did all the shooting
is as patently false now as when the quislings and criminals in the Warren Commission first put forward this blatant lie and hoax on the dull witted American people (although most have never
believed Warren Commission lies).


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

Who was the second gunman ? Someone knows.


----------



## hadit (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Which didn't show on the Zapruder film. Only the shot from the rear. You know, the one that killed him. To have a gaping wound, there would have been a massive spray of blood and brains visible on the film. The only such thing visible is from the one fatal shot we know happened, the one from Oswald.
> ...



Did they turn him over in the ER to actually check out the back of his body?


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> Did they turn him over in the ER to actually check out the back of his body?


Patrick Bet-David talks with Pathologist James C. Jenkins, the remaining key witness who was asked to assist Joseph Humes, Thornton Boswell and Pierre Finck in the autopsy of Kennedy.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> It would have to be a doctored one, because the real one shows he was hit from behind.


The evidence of John Kennedy's skull itself does not support what you prefer to think you saw. You obviously didn't see what you like to believe you did because of the exit wound in the occipital posterior of Kennedy's skull.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> Did they turn him over in the ER to actually check out the back of his body?


Why not read my link in post #2773 and read to see what more than a dozen eye witness doctors and nurses say they saw with regards to the back of Kennedy's skull? That's what it's there for and should be easy enough to read, if you are actually looking for facts and eyewitness testimony. 

Of course if you are just looking for something that props up the Warren Commission whitewash you will probably be disappointed.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


HOME - The Fix Is In


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> HOME - The Fix Is In


Shove off with your extraneous bullshit!


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HOME - The Fix Is In
> ...


Let me guess LARam's sock puppet ?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HOME - The Fix Is In
> ...


My my my.

A bit testy?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Nope.

Just folks that are aware of the same resources and have been following the supreme court cases.

Information is power my friend.

One doesn't need to have paranoid delusions, all they need to do is follow the money and the court rulings.

It works the same as this JFK fiasco.  The folks that make the rules are the same that benefit financially.

Both LA and I have been here for a very long time.  I knew him back when he was 9/11 Truth.  He changed b/c closed minded pricks were prejudiced automatically on every topic, just like you have now, just b/c of a different topic.

That, incidentally, it called an, "ad hominem."

As we are all on the same side, and agree that Rightwinger is in all likelihood some sort of spook seeding  this old hat dis-information with HIS socks and pals, (See COINTELPRO - Wikipedia ) there is no need to get defensive and attack each other, we are all on the same side here.

EVERYTHING pumped out by the corporatacracy is fake.  If it is on TEE VEE, it is manufactured reality, it isn't real.  That is all.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> EVERYTHING pumped out by the corporatacracy is fake.  If it is on TEE VEE, it is manufactured reality, it isn't real.  That is all.


Choosing which lies to read between _can_ be a chore.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 16, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> My my my.
> 
> A bit testy?


Just not a fan of nonsense.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EVERYTHING pumped out by the corporatacracy is fake.  If it is on TEE VEE, it is manufactured reality, it isn't real.  That is all.
> ...


Just don't read between any lies, find new sources.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > My my my.
> ...





Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > My my my.
> ...


If it weren't for nonsense, life would depress the hell out of me.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EVERYTHING pumped out by the corporatacracy is fake.  If it is on TEE VEE, it is manufactured reality, it isn't real.  That is all.
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 16, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




You should watch the whole documentary but with your short attention span and inability to digest too much information at one time? Fast forward to the 1 hour, 40 minute mark and watch it for 20 minutes....I dare ya.

.

Yes, witnesses did indeed say that the limo stopped and you can even see the brake lights lit up on the limo. The only "stupid" one in this current conversation is you. What cracks me up is how angry you get because SOME people have the ability to think for ourselves, have done the reading and researching. It seems to gall you that I am calling the official story 100 percent total bullshit and a whitewash of the Warren Commission. I don't give a shit either way as to what you do or do not believe. Funny how that is, eh?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 16, 2019)

hadit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Dude, "hit from behind"? You need glasses. Frankly, I don't give a shit whether you believe if it was a lone assassin or not but yet it seems to matter to you as to the conclusion of others that differs from yours and that you believe that you stand a snowball's chanced in hell of "browbeating" someone into backing down.....too fucking funny but feel free to keep wasting your pixels, dumb ass. People have been sent to the chair on flimsier eye witness accounts as to those that contradict the bullshit narrative. It ain't me that is ignoring evidence that is contrary, pal.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2019)

Funny thing is, I don't know why folks are even talking about this.

Howard Hunt and Harrleson have already admitted the truth.


Such a dumb debate.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The limo never stopped


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > My my my.
> ...



So says the guy sporting the two Oswalds theory


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Who was the second gunman ? Someone knows.



Why not just tell us instead of posting videos nobody is going to watch?


----------



## the other mike (Feb 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Why not just tell us instead of posting videos nobody is going to watch?



Why ? Asking questions, hearing about new details and learning about evidence that was covered up doesn't make me an expert on the subject.  I have a clear vision of what I think happened from all the evidence I've seen so far, and I'd say there's no way Oswald acted alone. 

The Zapruder film showing the headshot along with several witnessess who heard shots from the hill and ran towards it, and seeing Jackie reach for his brains on the back of the car is enough to at least question the official story.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Hard to hit someone in the hip with a bullet standing along side the car.  But you go ahead with that “theory”


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Dude, "hit from behind"? You need glasses. Frankly, I don't give a shit whether you believe if it was a lone assassin or not but yet it seems to matter to you as to the conclusion of others that differs from yours and that you believe that you stand a snowball's chanced in hell of "browbeating" someone into backing down.....too fucking funny but feel free to keep wasting your pixels, dumb ass. People have been sent to the chair on flimsier eye witness accounts as to those that contradict the bullshit narrative. It ain't me that is ignoring evidence that is contrary, pal.


"Hit from behind"....that is a good one!
Let me break out my link again and see if any of the Warren Commission boot lickers want to contradict it. kennedy - back of the head witnesses - parkland
It hasn't happened so far. No one has challenged the overwhelming eyewitness opinion of all the doctors that treated and saw JFK when his body was brought to Parkland hospital in Dallas.
No one has even mentioned it, hoping I guess that if they ignore the evidence it will go away.

A couple of the ignorant trolls have said that no one thought to turn the body of the president over on his side so the back of his head could be closely examined....that was very very funny! And stupid.

My link covers what everyone saw and their medical opinion of it. They were there that day dealing with the life ending wounds of the president as up close as you can possibly be. And the Warren butt-boys were where?
Sitting at home eating paste and Play Dough?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, "hit from behind"? You need glasses. Frankly, I don't give a shit whether you believe if it was a lone assassin or not but yet it seems to matter to you as to the conclusion of others that differs from yours and that you believe that you stand a snowball's chanced in hell of "browbeating" someone into backing down.....too fucking funny but feel free to keep wasting your pixels, dumb ass. People have been sent to the chair on flimsier eye witness accounts as to those that contradict the bullshit narrative. It ain't me that is ignoring evidence that is contrary, pal.
> ...



Yes, Oswald was behind and above Kennedy when he shot him.  That is why all of the physical evidence confirms Oswald as the lone gunman.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Poor, delusional dale. Still as crazy as ever.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yes, the driver hit the brakes as he turned around to see what was happening, but the car never came to a complete stop.  Clint Hill was running full out to get to the car and you can see him grab the handhold and jump onto the car.  He would only have had to step up on the car if it was stopped.  If you look at the crowd, the movements of the crowd was not disjointed as they would have been if the film had been altered.  Perhaps some people's memories were disjointed due to the shock, but the film did not lie.  And, while I am sure you believe what you're saying since you have done "reading and researching", you are wrong.  You just bought into a bunch of conspiracy theory manure manufactured by people who just wanted to sell books.


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> More reason not to believe the CIA-edited Warren Commission report.
> Jackie Tried to Save Piece of JFK's Skull
> 
> In a chilling new memoir of the day JFK was assassinated, *a former Secret Service agent said Jackie Kennedy leaped onto the back of the presidential limousine in a desperate bid to save her husband by attempting to retrieve a piece of his skull. *She then climbed back into the seat and cradled Kennedy's head in her arms, saying, "Jack, *Jack, what have they done to you?*" America watched, stunned, that day in Dallas as shots rang out and Jackie seemed to reach out to the agent who leapt onto the back bumper of the limo. That agent, Clint Hill, now 80, recalls the horrifying moment in his book, Mrs. Kennedy and Me.


Well, duh.  The limo was moving, so the skull fragment shot outward and upward, and the limo moved under it.  Simple physics.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2019)

hadit said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > More reason not to believe the CIA-edited Warren Commission report.
> ...



If the limo had stopped, the skull fragment would have fallen into the passenger compartment.  These loons don't have even the most basic understanding of what happened which is why they swallow all that conspiracy theory bile.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 17, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> If the limo had stopped, the skull fragment would have fallen into the passenger compartment.  These loons don't have even the most basic understanding of what happened which is why they swallow all that conspiracy theory bile.


Not another one.
The troll factory has been busy lately.
Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



There is barely any tether to reality


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the second gunman ? Someone knows.
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



There didn’t seem to be a response….I guess getting your ass kicked has left you speechless?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yeah, dipshit...the storm drain dimensions are exactly the same today as it was 55 years ago......you really are stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Storm Drain?  How do you shoot someone in the hip from a storm drain?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




LOL! I am not the one that buys the "magic bullet" theory that caused gunshot wounds to the neck and back of Kennedy and then caused a litany of injuries to Connally and then found in nearly pristine condition on a gurney at Parkland. Think, grow, evolve.......


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I didn’t used to buy it either.  Then I began listening to the experts and they convinced me.  I also had the opportunity to fire some rifles at targets; once a bullet hits a target, they do not always continue to go straight post-impact.  

But again, how do you hit someone in the hip from a storm drain?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The storm drain shooter (Jack Allen Lawrence) was the last assassin, the last gasp attempt when the other seven shooters failed to hit their mark. That was why the "umbrella man" was where he was to alert Greer that Kennedy was still alive. No one can explain how to different sets of military officers guarded what they believed was Kennedy's body. One casket was a bronze ceremonial casket ( reference Aubrey Rike) the other was a cheap, dull colored casket ( reference Paul O'Connor). Have you ever wondered as to why the pick to do the autopsy had never done one on a gunshot victim?  Hmmmmmmm????


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You couldn't kick your own ass. Watch the video....hell you waste waaaay more than twenty minutes spewing leftard talking points on a daily basis. Watch the video, coward.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 17, 2019)

Wikileaks has confirmed George HW Bush was the other shooter.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


There are images of the storm drain from back then, poor, delusional dale. It wasn’t possible to get that shot off. Not to mention, but I will anyway, JFK was already slumping over and towards Jackie.... he wouldn’t have been visible from the storm drain.

You are as fucking crazy as they come.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Kennedy was wearing a back brace, dumb ass. You are really one of the sheeple....ironic, being that your avatar was once that of a creepy goat like Baphomet creation. 


(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


*”how do you hit someone in the hip from a storm drain?*

You obviously can’t. You also can’t get off the head shot to Kennedy because you wouldn’t be able see his head. With him slumping over and away from the limo door, all a shooter would see from that perspective would be the side of the limo.






And to put things in an even clearer perspective.... delusional dale is batshit insane.  Just the fact alone that he’s pushing that narrative is evidence it didn’t happen. And of course, there’s also...

JFK Assassination - Storm Drain Shooter


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




AGAIN....you think the dimensions of the storm drain are the same today as they were over 50 years ago?


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Raving lunatic, even if you’re too crazy to see it, normal people can see he’s already leaning forward and away from the limo door after being shot in the back...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Seven shooters?  Wow..you’re dumber than I thought.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


That’s true.  I’m a pretty tough cookie.  But you?  I’ve been kicking your ass since you’ve got here.  OSHA certified me as a walking repetitive motion injury.



Dale Smith said:


> Watch the video....hell you waste waaaay more than twenty minutes spewing leftard talking points on a daily basis. Watch the video, coward.



The reason nobody clicks on you idiot’s links or watches your videos is not only that they are cherry picked but that If what the video says is so important and you believe it so much, you’ll put it into your own words that you can’t run from later.  But since you won’t do that….you’re just a scared little girl.  Put another way, you’re my bitch.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Delusional dale, it wasn’t very different from today...






... a few inches shorter after asphalt was put down since...






Not to mention, there was a motorcycle cop to the right of the limo, just a little behind where JFK was sitting. He would have seen and heard the shot.

Even worse for your dementia, you’re actually claiming this meticulously planned assassination came down to luck. The assassins hoping JFK would be sitting on the right side of the limo.

You are truly fucking nuts, delusional dale.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You have no idea.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Notice how the cop drops his motorcycle and is looking at the storm drain? I would say that since the storm drain was around 15 feet  from the mark on the curb that Lawrence had was in perfect position to fire the close range shot that nearly took Kennedy's head off his shoulders.....right side of the head, lifted and moved to the left. Now, tell me, was this another "magic bullet" that hit with such precision from behind that at best, would have grazed the right hand side of his head instead of splattering most of JFK's brain matter and skull matter?

You believe in fairy tales, dipshit.........


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Poor, delusional dale. I _almost_ feel sorry for him. He gets his ass kicked regularly and the best response he can muster is tapping the ‘funny’ icon.

Then he also has the insurmountable hurdle of explaining how someone could get off a shot without seeing the president as a shot from that vantage point could not see the president to aim and shoot...


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Poor, delusional dale. I _almost_ feel sorry for him. He gets his ass kicked regularly and the best response he can muster is tapping the ‘funny’ icon.
> 
> Then he also has the insurmountable hurdle of explaining how someone could get off a shot without seeing the president as a shot from that vantage point could not see the president to aim and shoot...




Lil faun, there will NEVER come a day on this forum where you will EVER get the best of me in a debate......you are more to be pitied than scolded. You wallow in ignorance and believe all the bullshit this corporate entity aka "da gubermint" feeds you like it was filet mignon.  Kennedy wasn't hit in the back of the head and no one with a cheap, bolt action rifle could fire a shot through a windshield, cause two wounds to Kennedy, cause three broken ribs and a shattered wrist to Connally and then lodge itself in his leg....THEN? found it's way onto a gurney at Parkland. I bet you believe in the tooth fairy as well. 

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Raving lunatic, the cop is not looking at the drain because a shot rang from it. Common sense, of which you have none, dictates the cop would have immediately lifted the drain cover had that been the case.

What we actually see is the cop facing the drain in that *one single frame* as he climbs off his motorcycle. Dumbshits like you fall for this ruse of selectively plucking out that one frame while ignoring the rest of the video. 

No different than when the right plucked this one frame of Obama and falsely claimed he was checking out some girl’s ass...






... when in fact, the video reveals that one frame didn’t tell the lie that rightards were selling...


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Poor, delusional dale. I _almost_ feel sorry for him. He gets his ass kicked regularly and the best response he can muster is tapping the ‘funny’ icon.
> ...


LOL 

Slobbers the forum maniac who thinks the JFK assassination came down to a 50/50 chance that the president would be sitting on the right side of the limo. 

Have nurse Ratchet change your drool cup, delusional dale, it’s overflowing.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LMAO!!!! WTF does the Barrypuppet have to do with anything concerning JFK?:???: 

Besides, Barrypuppet is a queer that is married to a tranny....DUH?????


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


He demonstrates the fraud of taking one frame from a video and trying to use that one frame to sell a false narrative; just as you’re trying to do with the one frame of the cop as he’s facing the storm drain as he dismounts from his motorcycle; when in fact, he didn’t think anything nefarious about that storm drain.

The mere fact that you fell for that ruse exemplifies how desperate you are to believe the unbelievable nonsense you’re trying to get others to accept.

Unfortunately for you, you’re beyond crazy and folks here recognize that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Give it up, lil faun.......you believe in "magic bullets" fired from an alleged bolt action rifle that fired of three shots accurately at a moving target in under six seconds and radio audio distinctly proves two shots fired consecutively...not an echo like was claimed. Magic bullet, what bullshit but certainly not surprised that you buy into it.

Game, set AND match.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You poor thing, you really do believe a shot from this angle from, from a storm drain about 8-10 inches high, could have been made. 

Again... look at the angle from the drain to where JFK was sitting, slouching forward and away from the limo door, no less....


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You don't need a magic bullet. Kennedy was leaning toward and Connelly was turned to the right. The bullet had a straight path through both of them and was found deformed.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > If the limo had stopped, the skull fragment would have fallen into the passenger compartment.  These loons don't have even the most basic understanding of what happened which is why they swallow all that conspiracy theory bile.
> ...



Yes, I do notice you're a new one.  

The 10 types of trolls you'll spot in the wild


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Good, because the "magic bullet" didn't exist.  To create the doubt that the magic bullet theory implies, you have to move the Governor in the car to a position that he was not sitting in and that's just sad.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> Well, duh. The limo was moving, so the skull fragment shot outward and upward, and the limo moved under it. Simple physics.


Like an outfielder settling under a pop fly you mean? 

Do you realize how stupid this is? Probably not.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He says there were 7 assassins.  Where are the other four?  

Do you know where the Goodyear Blimp was that day?  Give it some thought.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> You don't need a magic bullet. Kennedy was leaning toward and Connelly was turned to the right. The bullet had a straight path through both of them and was found deformed.


Not the nose end of the bullet that not only suffered no deformaties after smashing through bone matter, human tissue and multiple layers of fabric but didn't have a speck of blood, human tissue or fabric fibers residue on it....truly a "magic" bullet.

It takes an extra special idiot to think such a thing is normal or possible.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Well, duh. The limo was moving, so the skull fragment shot outward and upward, and the limo moved under it. Simple physics.
> ...



Take a ride in the back seat of an open convertible. Get going at 15-20 mph. Throw a tennis ball up in the air and catch it. Simple physics. The car was not at rest.  OF COURSE an object will appear to move backward, while in reality the car is moving under it.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a magic bullet. Kennedy was leaning toward and Connelly was turned to the right. The bullet had a straight path through both of them and was found deformed.
> ...



Except it passed through one body without hitting anything harder than tissue and exited sideways, thus rendering the nose end of the bullet irrelevant. No magic bullet needed.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Well, duh. The limo was moving, so the skull fragment shot outward and upward, and the limo moved under it. Simple physics.
> ...


You conspiracy nuts are truly fucked in the head. Kennedy’s initial head movement upon getting shot in the head was *forward*. The path of his brain splatter followed the path of the bullet, *forward*...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Still no evidence that Oswald had any assistance in killing JFK
> ...


Show me where Oswald received any assistance and from who


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> Except it passed through one body without hitting anything harder than tissue and exited sideways, thus rendering the nose end of the bullet irrelevant. No magic bullet needed.


No mention at all of the bone matter that the bullet smashed through? 
*"this bullet traversed 15 layers of clothing, 7 layers of skin, and approximately 15 inches of muscle tissue, struck a necktie knot, removed 4 inches of rib, and shattered a radius bone." Single-bullet theory - Wikipedia
*
You are dismissed, fool. No more questions, your honor. And don't bother to come back.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> Take a ride in the back seat of an open convertible. Get going at 15-20 mph. Throw a tennis ball up in the air and catch it. Simple physics. The car was not at rest. OF COURSE an object will appear to move backward, while in reality the car is moving under it.


How fast do you think the president's limousine was traveling at the time Kennedy was shot in the head?
Oh, I forgot...you know nothing about this issue at all.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Except it passed through one body without hitting anything harder than tissue and exited sideways, thus rendering the nose end of the bullet irrelevant. No magic bullet needed.
> ...


15 layers of clothing and a neck tie?
Impossible


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I don't know which troll you're talking to, but don't expect them to accept obvious fact...the conspiracy theory books don't accept obvious fact.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Apparently it passed through 2 guys before it got to Kennedy.  ;-)  "15 layers of clothing"  LMAO!!!!


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



This is why it's impossible to take them seriously. They are so welded to their theories that they ignore obvious contradictions. Heck, they still claim the bullet reversed direction in mid air even though it's clear that Connelly was turned to the side, lining him up in a straight line with the bullet's path.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Some of these things are easily demonstrated by anyone, yet they still cling bitterly to discredited ideas.


----------



## gipper (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


There are so many obvious contradictions (lies too) in the WC report,that it nearly impossible to name them all.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We’ve been over this ground before but I’ll say it again since we’ve been a few hundred messages since then.

The problem I have with the lone nut theory/fact/argument is that we have more guns than ever and more lone nuts than ever.  If the “lone nut” theory/fact/argument was true…it would seem like there would be people taking shots at Presidents, governors, mayors, high ranking officials every week.  For some reason, we haven’t had many shootings of this type (we have had some) either before or after Oswald.  

But if I were inclined to believe the lone nut theory/fact/argument, I would be doing exactly what you’re doing….asking for proof of an accomplice.  I have none.  By the same token; that doesn’t mean there is none.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can argue motives and who may have or may not have backed Oswald, but physics and ballistics make it clear what killed Kennedy, and it was a shot from behind and above that blew his head apart. There's no need for 3, 5, or 7 shooters hiding in storm drains or in plain sight on a hill that no one saw.  If they were there, they weren't needed.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> You can argue motives and who may have or may not have backed Oswald, but physics and ballistics make it clear what killed Kennedy, and it was a shot from behind and above that blew his head apart. There's no need for 3, 5, or 7 shooters hiding in storm drains or in plain sight on a hill that no one saw. If they were there, they weren't needed.


The doctors at the Parkland hospital ER that all attested to a man about the gaping exit wound in the back of JFK's head
(that I've linked to over and over again) all make your continued posts about this a joke. 
That you have not, or will not, even view the citation is evidence of your guilty mind. Evidence doesn't cease to exist if you ignore it. The only thing that is nonexistent is your credibility.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > You can argue motives and who may have or may not have backed Oswald, but physics and ballistics make it clear what killed Kennedy, and it was a shot from behind and above that blew his head apart. There's no need for 3, 5, or 7 shooters hiding in storm drains or in plain sight on a hill that no one saw. If they were there, they weren't needed.
> ...



You’re the one adding in the word “exit”.  

What really amuses me with you conspiracy idiots is that you seem to think you’re the first one to come up with the angle of adding in important details on your own.  We’ve seen it before.  It’s tired.  It’s dishonest.  And sick.  All 3 are perfect descriptors of conspiracy kooks.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s look at Oswald’s job at the Texas School Book Depository
> 
> There was no conspiracy to place an assassin in the TSBD in anticipation of the JFK motorcade
> 
> ...


Oswald was hired at the TSBD by Roy Truly on October 15th....just slightly more than four weeks ahead of the assassination. You command of facts is "amazing".


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Then why did he also attempt to kill Edwin Walker, who has a member of the Birch Society, anti-communist, and a segregationist?


Did Lee Harvey Oswald Shoot at General Edwin Walker? : The JFK Assassination
Who says that? Not the police who had no idea who took a potshot at Walker. Have you been drinking Warren Commission Kool Aid?


----------



## gipper (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > You can argue motives and who may have or may not have backed Oswald, but physics and ballistics make it clear what killed Kennedy, and it was a shot from behind and above that blew his head apart. There's no need for 3, 5, or 7 shooters hiding in storm drains or in plain sight on a hill that no one saw. If they were there, they weren't needed.
> ...


Don’t you know that’s conspiracy theory to the statists? Too be ignored. You know? Doctors don’t know shit. Only Uncle does.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did he also attempt to kill Edwin Walker, who has a member of the Birch Society, anti-communist, and a segregationist?
> ...



Says the forensic evidence, Oswald’s widow, friend, and his photographs he took of the General’s home.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > You can argue motives and who may have or may not have backed Oswald, but physics and ballistics make it clear what killed Kennedy, and it was a shot from behind and above that blew his head apart. There's no need for 3, 5, or 7 shooters hiding in storm drains or in plain sight on a hill that no one saw. If they were there, they weren't needed.
> ...


Great, now quote them all saying that was the exit wound. And be sure to show them the x-rays...







... my guess is you’ll ignore this just as you ignore anything and everything that exposes your conspiracy nuttiness.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Says the forensic evidence, Oswald’s widow, friend, and his photographs he took of the General’s home.


Oswald's widow said two different things about this unproven allegation. And the Dallas police said the incident was
a mystery. Don't know what forensic evidence and this "friend" and his photographs (?) discovered that the police did not.
The Kool Aid is tasty looks like.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Says the forensic evidence, Oswald’s widow, friend, and his photographs he took of the General’s home.
> ...



All the ballistics and neutron activation tests show that all the bullet fragments came from the same rifle and are the same ammo type Oswald used.

I can’t help it if you refuse to acknowledge science.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> All the ballistics and neutron activation tests show that all the bullet fragments came from the same rifle and are the same ammo type Oswald used.
> 
> I can’t help it if you refuse to acknowledge science.


Fucking idiot! "The bullet was too badly damaged to provide conclusive ballistics tests, but neutron activation tests later determined that it was "extremely likely" (not an exact match but _extremely likely_) the bullet was a Carcano bullet manufactured by the Western Cartridge Company, the same ammunition used in the Kennedy assassination" Edwin Walker - Wikipedia
How many people had access to a Carcano bullet, a widely sold and cheap ammo for a mail order rifle? No science there moron....just a gullible fool willing to believe that a two bit mail order war surplus rifle, available to anyone with twenty bucks, forms a direct link to Lee Oswald.

How stupid are you, anyway?


----------



## theHawk (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > All the ballistics and neutron activation tests show that all the bullet fragments came from the same rifle and are the same ammo type Oswald used.
> ...



Yea, I’m sure there were lots of professional assassins around that day using Carcano rifles.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Yea, I’m sure there were lots of professional assassins around that day using Carcano rifles.


I'm sure there were none. How is that in itself proof of anything?


----------



## gipper (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s look at Oswald’s job at the Texas School Book Depository
> ...


You will find he knows almost nothing about the event. Earlier in this thread, he claimed Ruby’s stalking of Parkland immediately after the president got there, was due to his love for JFK.  

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

I think Ruby loved his own life even more than JFK's which is why he obeyed mob bosses when they told him to get rid of Oswald. Primary Sources: Jack Ruby and the Mafia
It would behoove people to read the link.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> I think Ruby loved his own life even more than JFK's which is why he obeyed mob bosses when they told him to get rid of Oswald. Primary Sources: Jack Ruby and the Mafia
> It would behoove people to read the link.



Nobody reads your links.

And he left his dog in the car while killing Oswald.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I’m sure there were lots of professional assassins around that day using Carcano rifles.
> ...



Except for the one that Oswald was pictured with, he carried in that morning, was found with his finger prints, in the place where he worked, still smoking from the bullets he fired….

Man…it must suck that you can’t refute any of that.  

Poor baby.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > All the ballistics and neutron activation tests show that all the bullet fragments came from the same rifle and are the same ammo type Oswald used.
> ...



The ballistic tests were conclusive.
As were the finger prints
As was the picture with the murder weapon


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



What I REALLY love is that one set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the front and another set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the storm drain and that they don't realize that both can't be true.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 18, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> What I REALLY love is that one set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the front and another set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the storm drain and that they don't realize that both can't be true.


You are one of the trolls on this stupid thread. 
The title itself is a blatant lie.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > What I REALLY love is that one set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the front and another set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the storm drain and that they don't realize that both can't be true.
> ...



LOL!  The only people who call me a troll are those that can't refute my arguments nor stand the fact that I post evidence to counter their claims.  And, while you may not believe the title of the thread, the evidence of the Warren Commission and the supporting evidence of the House Select Committee on Assassinations prove it is the truth.

Summary of Findings


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Yea, I’m sure there were lots of professional assassins around that day using Carcano rifles.


Are you? I'm sure there were none! Because the Manlicher Carcano rifle was a cheap piece of crap rifle.
But I am sure there was lots of ammo for a rifle being sold all around as war surplus to shooters wanting a cheap rifle.

How a round fired anonymously at General Walker instantly links itself to Lee Harvey Oswald is a piece of malicious guess work that only corrupt the Warren Commission and their sheep followers would endorse or buy into.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Take a ride in the back seat of an open convertible. Get going at 15-20 mph. Throw a tennis ball up in the air and catch it. Simple physics. The car was not at rest. OF COURSE an object will appear to move backward, while in reality the car is moving under it.
> ...



Unless it was standing still, any object thrown into the air from the back seat would appear to move toward the back of the car. It's simple physics. BTW, it was moving about 5m/sec. 

Like I said, try it.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



The ONLY thing they agree on is their intense aversion to the idea that Oswald killed Kennedy. In order for them all to be right, how many shooters do we have to have, 6,7, or more?


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > You can argue motives and who may have or may not have backed Oswald, but physics and ballistics make it clear what killed Kennedy, and it was a shot from behind and above that blew his head apart. There's no need for 3, 5, or 7 shooters hiding in storm drains or in plain sight on a hill that no one saw. If they were there, they weren't needed.
> ...



And I've shown you testimony from some doctors that disagree, so the fact that you're still claiming they said it, "to a man", means you're ignoring inconvenient evidence.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I’m sure there were lots of professional assassins around that day using Carcano rifles.
> ...



I suppose, if you totally ignore the fact that Oswald’s associates knew he hated the General and scouted his house.  

Conspiracy theories are easy to buy into if you just ignore all the facts.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> The ONLY thing they agree on is their intense aversion to the idea that Oswald killed Kennedy. In order for them all to be right, how many shooters do we have to have, 6,7, or more?


There only has to be two shooters for me to be right. I don't claim to know anymore for sure and the Warren Commission
was amateurish in their cover up, though to be fair who could cover up a public coup d'etat like the Kennedy assassination?

There was a second shooter, likely in the grassy knoll, who hit Kennedy in the right temple
and the exit wound blew out a big gaping hole in the back of his head. Were there other shooters. It is likely but we only need to know about the one to know the Warren Commission has been lying for decades. 

Fortunately the public isn't as stupid as the trolls here and for decades the fantasy of Oswald as the lone killer has been
doubted by a solid majority of citizens.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

theHawk said:


> I suppose, if you totally ignore the fact that Oswald’s associates knew he hated the General and scouted his house.
> 
> Conspiracy theories are easy to buy into if you just ignore all the facts.


Did the Warren Commission tell you about his "associates"? Let me guess, was CIA informant George DeMorenschildt one of them?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> And I've shown you testimony from some doctors that disagree, so the fact that you're still claiming they said it, "to a man", means you're ignoring inconvenient evidence.


Yes, I remember that. Do you remember how I dealt with those two outliers?
One admitted he never saw Kennedy and years later agreed with the Warren version of the truth not base on any personal knowledge of Kennedy's condition at all but all based on what the Warren Commission said. Very impressive.

The other was a thoracic surgeon who said he only briefly saw Kennedy's body in passing. Your evidence isn't inconvenient at all. It's just pathetic the way you ignore 95% of the evidence that confirms the president was shot from the front to
bring up again these two lame outliers.

On the other hand I've posted a link over and over containing doctor after doctor discussing their view of the president's head wound and guess what? They all agree on the location of the exit wound and the nature of the "gaping hole" itself. JFK Parkland Hospital DOCTORS Page 2 the Grand Subversion


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The ONLY thing they agree on is their intense aversion to the idea that Oswald killed Kennedy. In order for them all to be right, how many shooters do we have to have, 6,7, or more?
> ...


LOL

Fucking retard, there was no one shooting from the grassy knoll. We know this thanks to Mrs. Krahmer, who snapped this image of a shooterless grassy knoll as JFK was shot...


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > And I've shown you testimony from some doctors that disagree, so the fact that you're still claiming they said it, "to a man", means you're ignoring inconvenient evidence.
> ...


Tsk, tsk. What a pity you can’t quote those attending physicians as stating the hole towards the back of his head was an exit wound, as you falsely claim.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 18, 2019)

my question is did Oswald have a son?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Snout said 7


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2019)

hadit said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I think some conspiracy theorists have a deep psychological need for there to be an "evil person or people" because it makes the world a safer place for them.  They need there to be "order" and "purpose" behind JFK's death because it is scary to them to think that random events and contingency can play such a large role in our lives.   Others are just gullible and a small group are just stupid.  That doesn't count the trolls who just want to argue and ignore all evidence because they really don't care about the issue.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 

Blow it out your ass, lil faun. You obviously didn't listen or watch the videos I posted of eyewitness accounts that contradicted the Warren Report and thus were never called into testify. The "umbrella man" was there at the mark on Elm Street to let Greer know that the kill shot hadn't found it's mark thus bringing the limo to a stop for a shot from the storm drain a mere fifteen yards from the target. "Shot in the back of the head" my ass. It was a close shot to the right hand side of the temple that nearly took his head off. You have the audio of a motorcycle cop's radio transmission. If there was an "All You Can Eat" stupidity buffet, you would be first in line, elbowing others out of the way with a napkin tucked under your chin fisting a fork in one hand and a spoon in the other.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



The ultimate problem the theorists face is placing eye witness testimony above science and fact. For example, those who say they saw a wound at the back of the head that simply isn't there in the x-rays and autopsy photographs. Those x-rays and photographs ultimately trump witness recollection and memory. They're left with proclaiming any scientific evidence that counters their cherished narrative as "fake".


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2019)

hadit said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



They rely on people who "saw" the wound, with the blood and brain matter flowing down the side of the head to the back and matting the hair and mistakenly thought the wound was an exit wound.  It wasn't until the autopsy was done and the scalp was folded back to it's original position that they found that the entrance wound was in the back and the massive opening on the side was a result of the skull rupturing after being fractured by the bullet's entry and then the scalp tearing open, exposing the brain.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 19, 2019)

http://assassinationofjfk.net/jfk-autopsy-x-rays-proved-fraudulent/
Yes. Fake is the word and you are left looking like a dishonest quisling and you also help show beyond any doubt the cover up of the JFK coup was engineered to hide the truth of the crime of the century. 

You only make yourself look like an amoral dick and what are you getting from your denial of the facts?
Not credibility. that's for sure.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 19, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...




I’m sorry, it was Dale Smith who said there were 7 assassins.  That must have been one crowed storm drain.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 19, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> http://assassinationofjfk.net/jfk-autopsy-x-rays-proved-fraudulent/
> Yes. Fake is the word and you are left looking like a dishonest quisling and you also help show beyond any doubt the cover up of the JFK coup was engineered to hide the truth of the crime of the century.
> 
> You only make yourself look like an amoral dick and what are you getting from your denial of the facts?
> Not credibility. that's for sure.



Oh boy, another link nobody will ever click on.  

Still waiting for the explanation on how Oswald’s rifle ended up in the TSBD without his knowledge.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 19, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You have to be the dumbest c--nt on this forum.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 19, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You’ve been reduced to name calling.  Actually, that probably an elevation for you.  LOL


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Exactly. They're insisting that impressions formed in the heat of the moment override the X-ray and photographic evidence.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 19, 2019)

hadit said:


> Exactly. They're insisting that impressions formed in the heat of the moment override the X-ray and photographic evidence.


A) A gaping exit wound in the back of Kennedy's skull, and attested to by every doctor in the ER, is not something formed
in the "heat of the moment". It was universally observed evidence of a brutal head shot, most likely taken from the notorious grassy knoll area.

B) Your x-ray evidence was a fake and already dealt with (# 2898).
Who is paying you to act like such a stupid dupe?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 19, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> You have to be the dumbest c--nt on this forum.


That could be any of the Warren Commission butt boys.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. They're insisting that impressions formed in the heat of the moment override the X-ray and photographic evidence.
> ...



And there it is. The perfect example. Note the absolutist language, the settled mind, the insistence that all contrary evidence is faked, followed by that most feeble and juvenile of tactics, the lame insult. I give you the perfect conspiracy believer's post.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I watched the part of the video where they claim the shooter was in the storm drain. That’s all I needed to see to know the producer of that video is batshit insane. Aside from making zero sense for reducing such an assassination to a 50/50 chance the president will be sitting on the right side of the limo, the logistics of that location reduced the possibility of that shot to zero percent. The fatal shot came from a high powered rifle; there was no room in that drain for such a weapon unless it was protruding onto the street where it would be openly visible to dozens of witnesses, including the cop just to JFK’s right. No one ever reported seeing any such thing. And to finish off your crazed nonsense, as if that wasn’t enough, given the angle of that shot with the location of the limo when tbe shit was fired, and with JFK’s head leaning down and away from the limo door, such a shooter could not have possibly seen Kennedy. _Maybe_ had the limo been further down on Elm street, but not at the angle the shot would actually have been taken at.






You’re almost as insane as the nutcase who used to post here claiming the limo driver shot Kennedy.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 19, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. They're insisting that impressions formed in the heat of the moment override the X-ray and photographic evidence.
> ...



None of them said it was a conclusive exit wound.  Stop your lying


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> And there it is. The perfect example. Note the absolutist language, the settled mind, the insistence that all contrary evidence is faked, followed by that most feeble and juvenile of tactics, the lame insult. I give you the perfect conspiracy believer's post.


Ooohhh, I feel so chastised! I'm so sorry, Mom. The overwhelming evidence means something to me. Sorry you
don't have an equally high regard for the truth.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > And there it is. The perfect example. Note the absolutist language, the settled mind, the insistence that all contrary evidence is faked, followed by that most feeble and juvenile of tactics, the lame insult. I give you the perfect conspiracy believer's post.
> ...



I have a high regard for the physical evidence. There is no film evidence, for example, of a bullet blasting out the back of the president's head while there is for a bullet blowing out the top right of his head. In order for there to really be a "massive exit wound" in the back of his head, we should have seen a massive spray of blood and brain tissue blasting out of the area on the film. We do not. The only way that could have been done is if someone shot him AFTER the limo sped off, and I do believe Jackie would have had something to say about that.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> I have a high regard for the physical evidence. There is no film evidence, for example, of a bullet blasting out the back of the president's head while there is for a bullet blowing out the top right of his head. In order for there to really be a "massive exit wound" in the back of his head, we should have seen a massive spray of blood and brain tissue blasting out of the area on the film. We do not. The only way that could have been done is if someone shot him AFTER the limo sped off, and I do believe Jackie would have had something to say about that.


It probably never occurred to you that what you believe you "saw" is contradicted by _actual, irrefutable physical evidence_
as attested to by the first hand eye witness testimony of multiple ER doctors all on duty when JFK was brought into Parkland hospital. Once again the testimony given to the Warren Commission is cited here: JFK Parkland Hospital Description of HEAD and THROAT shot Wounds Dallas Doctors kennedy: Grand Subversion.

Jackie Kennedy tried to retrieve that bit of the president's skull that was blown out by a killing head shot by scrambling over the back of the limousine after it..._blown back onto the rear of the limousine._

You people don't read citations, and that's telling, but the nurse from Parkland who was actually the first person to try and resuscitate the president has ended a fifty year silence (the Warren Commission didn't try to talk to her, which is odd for a body trying to get to the bottom of things) and what she says about the way JFK's body was snatched away from Parkland before a real autopsy could be performed, is very notable. John F. Kennedy — Autopsy Photos Expose Cover-Up!

Why did federal agents take the body of JFK by force from Dallas before an autopsy there could be made and removed it
to Bethesda for an autopsy staged by hand picked military doctors, who by the way had never performed an actual autopsy before? To ask the question is to answer it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I have a high regard for the physical evidence. There is no film evidence, for example, of a bullet blasting out the back of the president's head while there is for a bullet blowing out the top right of his head. In order for there to really be a "massive exit wound" in the back of his head, we should have seen a massive spray of blood and brain tissue blasting out of the area on the film. We do not. The only way that could have been done is if someone shot him AFTER the limo sped off, and I do believe Jackie would have had something to say about that.
> ...


And you lie when you falsely claim all of the Parkland doctors identified the back of his head as the exit wound.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn’t have to lie like that.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I have a high regard for the physical evidence. There is no film evidence, for example, of a bullet blasting out the back of the president's head while there is for a bullet blowing out the top right of his head. In order for there to really be a "massive exit wound" in the back of his head, we should have seen a massive spray of blood and brain tissue blasting out of the area on the film. We do not. The only way that could have been done is if someone shot him AFTER the limo sped off, and I do believe Jackie would have had something to say about that.
> ...



We've already established that, as the limo was moving at the time, the back of the car is the ONLY place a piece of his skull that was blown upwards into the air could land, as the car moved under it. And can you honestly say YOU saw a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on ANY of the movies or photos taken of the event? If not, you've demolished your own objection to what I clearly saw on the film. If you have, I'd like to see it. And no, drawings based on recollections don't count.

It's also interesting that you count eye witness testimony as irrefutable physical evidence while discounting the actual physical evidence. You might as well insist that Michael Brown was shot in the back as he ran away because witnesses claimed he was when the physical evidence says he was charging the officer when he was shot.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> We've already established that, as the limo was moving at the time, the back of the car is the ONLY place a piece of his skull that was blown upwards into the air could land, as the car moved under it. And can you honestly say YOU saw a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on ANY of the movies or photos taken of the event? If not, you've demolished your own objection to what I clearly saw on the film. If you have, I'd like to see it. And no, drawings based on recollections don't count.


You actually believe part of Kennedy's skull was blown up in the air like a leaf? Like a feather? Like a piece of paper?
LOL....okay. 
Can you honestly say you were in the Parkland hospital when JFK was brought in and you can contradict the unanimous independently arrived at eyewitness evaluation of all these doctors and nurses?


hadit said:


> It's also interesting that you count eye witness testimony as irrefutable physical evidence while discounting the actual physical evidence. You might as well insist that Michael Brown was shot in the back as he ran away because witnesses claimed he was when the physical evidence says he was charging the officer when he was shot.


You mean the actual physical evidence as attested to by all the many doctors that saw Kennedy _before he was illegally removed by force and taken to Bethesda?_ Military Fraud in the JFK Autopsy – The Future of Freedom Foundation

I already posted once about the secretive fraudulent autopsy performed for an audience of Pentagon brass.
You get no credibility at all until you address what has been posted and I know you will never do that.

As far as comparing the eyewitness testimony of the Parkland hospital medical personnel, who had zero reason to lie
or misrepresent what they observed, with whatever 'hood trash who lied about Michael Brown, it just demonstrates
how thin and weak your argument, which has been insistently ignorant, really is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > We've already established that, as the limo was moving at the time, the back of the car is the ONLY place a piece of his skull that was blown upwards into the air could land, as the car moved under it. And can you honestly say YOU saw a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on ANY of the movies or photos taken of the event? If not, you've demolished your own objection to what I clearly saw on the film. If you have, I'd like to see it. And no, drawings based on recollections don't count.
> ...



this shill needs to change his user name to HAD IT WITH THE TRUTH.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > We've already established that, as the limo was moving at the time, the back of the car is the ONLY place a piece of his skull that was blown upwards into the air could land, as the car moved under it. And can you honestly say YOU saw a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on ANY of the movies or photos taken of the event? If not, you've demolished your own objection to what I clearly saw on the film. If you have, I'd like to see it. And no, drawings based on recollections don't count.
> ...


Uh, yeah, pieces of JFK’s head went flying up in the air. Some are even visible...


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > We've already established that, as the limo was moving at the time, the back of the car is the ONLY place a piece of his skull that was blown upwards into the air could land, as the car moved under it. And can you honestly say YOU saw a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on ANY of the movies or photos taken of the event? If not, you've demolished your own objection to what I clearly saw on the film. If you have, I'd like to see it. And no, drawings based on recollections don't count.
> ...



Are you saying that you cannot show a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on any of the photos and movies taken off the event?  Because you conspicuously ignored it. And since we know his head wasn't blown apart before the shot that destroyed the top right of his skull, that "massive exit wound" had to have been created later, after the recording stopped. When did that happen and why, as there was no need for it?

So tell us, when did that "massive exit wound" on the BACK of Kennedy's head get created, as there's no evidence of it on the film?

Now, we do know that a chunk of Kennedy's skull WAS blown into the air along with a lot of blood and brain tissue from the top right of his head, because we can see it on the film. How much would something like that weigh, a few grams? Like I challenged before, try it. Get in the back seat of an open convertible, get moving about 5m/sec, and toss a tennis ball into the air. Where does it land in relation to where you're sitting?

You see, the actual physical evidence outweighs eye witness testimony.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You realize that trolls can't accept the physical evidence because their arguments would then be without merit.  That's why they rail against it and call you names because they can't refute your arguments.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Of course it outweighs eye witness testimony.  Our perceptions are clouded by the limitations of our senses.  People thought the echos of the shots made it appear that shots came from the "grassy knoll" even though Abraham Zapruder and his secretary were 20 feet away and did not detect anyone shooting from their right.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



JFK wasn't hit in the back of the head. Since when did the right temple = back of the head? Go "gaslight" someone else, troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




the stupid fuck troll must really get paid a lot from his bosses from these ass beatings he gets from us.LOL


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Can you show us on the film when the "massive exit wound" on the back of his head happened?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Are you saying that you cannot show a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on any of the photos and movies taken off the event? Because you conspicuously ignored it. And since we know his head wasn't blown apart before the shot that destroyed the top right of his skull, that "massive exit wound" had to have been created later, after the recording stopped. When did that happen and why, as there was no need for it?
> 
> So tell us, when did that "massive exit wound" on the BACK of Kennedy's head get created, as there's no evidence of it on the film?


There are many things that are missing on the Zapruder film that dozens of eyewitnesses reported (like the momentary stopping of the Kennedy limousine is not seen). 
And of course there is manipulation of the film itself (the government had complete possession and control of the film and has led to subsequent lawsuits Lawsuit seeks return of missing JFK assassination footage ).
See this video at approximately 3:27 for the salient bit. I know you won't watch the whole thing fearing you'll see something you cannot explain away. zapruder film - Yahoo Video Search Results

Yes, I conspicuously ignore your pleading and mewling about the Zapruder film because (A) it's authenticity cannot be vouched for as my last cited video demonstrates and (B) you ignore frame 313 of the film where the president is clearly shot in the side or front of the head, thereby making your whole argument moot anyway because it invalidates your whole claim on one lone gunman on the TSBD sixth floor shooting away. 


hadit said:


> Now, we do know that a chunk of Kennedy's skull WAS blown into the air along with a lot of blood and brain tissue from the top right of his head, because we can see it on the film. How much would something like that weigh, a few grams? Like I challenged before, try it. Get in the back seat of an open convertible, get moving about 5m/sec, and toss a tennis ball into the air. Where does it land in relation to where you're sitting?
> 
> You see, the actual physical evidence outweighs eye witness testimony.


Show me were you can detect Kennedy's skull fragment being "blown into the air". I see a spray of blood and tissue. 
Parkland doctors report a small entrance wound on Kennedy's right temple area. That is all.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that you cannot show a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on any of the photos and movies taken off the event? Because you conspicuously ignored it. And since we know his head wasn't blown apart before the shot that destroyed the top right of his skull, that "massive exit wound" had to have been created later, after the recording stopped. When did that happen and why, as there was no need for it?
> ...



Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole. 

And of course, again comes the insistence that the evidence is faked.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.


I guess all those doctors got together and all agreed to stage a funny practical joke. 
I don't know which photo you are talking of but if it's from the Bethesda autopsy, which I'm sure it is because federal agents *forcibly and illegally* removed the president's body from Dallas before an autopsy could be held (ask yourself *why* dumb ass) those staged photos are as fake and misleading as they can be!


hadit said:


> And of course, again comes the insistence that the evidence is faked.


There is very good evidence for that insistence, not that you would know because you refuse to confront any contrary evidence that upsets and disproves your little fantasy world of Warren Commission lies and bullshit.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.
> ...


There is no evidence that supports anything you said


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Even better than Zapruder not detecting a shooter from the grassy knoll — Orville Nix happen to catch the grassy knoll on video when the fatal shot was fired .... there was no shooter there. Conspiracy nuts are called “nuts” for a reason.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.
> ...



All you have is insisting that the evidence is faked, because it counters your cherished belief.  You can't show where, when or how the "massive exit wound" in the back of his head happened, you can't show the massive hole in the scalp over the so-called wound, you can't back up any of your assertions, whereas it is painfully obvious that the shot that killed Kennedy blew off the top right part of his head, totally consistent with a shot from behind.  The skull fragment flew up in the air and fell on the trunk of the car, again due to simple physics as the car moved forward under it. Connelly was turned to his right, which lined him up in a straight line from Oswald through Kenney's neck, to his side, which eliminates the need for a magic bullet.  You only need one shooter and two bullets that struck their targets to kill the president.  

You keep saying there was a massive exit wound in the back of Kennedy's skull, and claim that the film was doctored to hide when that bullet struck.  Fine, there were a lot of people watching.  Can you produce any credible witnesses that saw the BACK of the president's head blow apart? You say the wound was there, tell us when and how it got there without anyone seeing it happen.  Remember, your claim is that Jackie was trying to retrieve a part of Kennedy's skull that came from the BACK of his head.  She did that on the Zapruder film, which means that the bullet blowing the back of his head apart should also be on the film.  It's not there, and I've not heard of anyone who saw it, so where is it?

I think I will have to consider you guys the "pristine scalp brigade" from now on.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


This is a classic case of picking out a handful of data points, building questions around them and constructing an entire narrative while completely ignoring any actual physical evidence that counters it. Classic conspiracy theorist stuff, and they're never budge from their carefully crafted narrative.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2019)

Faun said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




LMAO! Zapruder was facing the street, dumb ass........and the fatal shot wasn't fired from behind the motorcade and the projection of the shot had to of been from an angle lower than the sitting position of JFK that raised his head and tilted it towards the left. Audio evidence distinctly proves more than three shots were fired. You lose, dipshit.

BTW, being called a "nut" by a 'knows-nothing" sack of shit like you is utterly laughable. You defend this corporate, deep state apparatus like your pathetic life counted on it. I spit on it, give it the double middle finger salute and I expose it for what it is....a terrorist organization that makes the mafia seem honorable by comparison. You are like a chicken that pledges loyalty to Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 20, 2019)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Shove it, you insufferable prick....no one has "cherry-picked" more than you have. The Warren Commission was a fucking joke that ignored anything that could call the "magic bullet" theory into question. You are one of the dull-witted sheeple.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that you cannot show a massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the BACK of Kennedy's head on any of the photos and movies taken off the event? Because you conspicuously ignored it. And since we know his head wasn't blown apart before the shot that destroyed the top right of his skull, that "massive exit wound" had to have been created later, after the recording stopped. When did that happen and why, as there was no need for it?
> ...


The limo never stopped, you’re fucking crazy; confirmed by numerous witnesses confirmed by two different videos.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You’re such an imbecile, delusional dale. You can’t even read straight. Everyone was facing the street, *that’s where Kennedy was.* 

 As far as the grassy knoll, I pointed out that Nix captured it as Kennedy was shot in the head. So who knows what you _think_ I got wrong?






... there was no shooter on the grassy knoll, which squashes the nonsense that many conspiracy nuts believe there was.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


_*”and the fatal shot wasn't fired from behind the motorcade and the projection of the shot had to of been from an angle lower than the sitting position of JFK that raised his head and tilted it towards the left. *_

Complete and utter deranged nonsense.

First of all, the initial movement of his head when struck by the bullet was forward, before his whole upper body recoiled back...






Secondly, all of the cranial matter from his head came out from the right side of his head and sprayed forward and out. Nothing visibly came out from the back of his head when shot...










Thirdly, your hallucinations about the storm drain are just more insanity from the forum’s most insane poster. Aside from the fact that Kennedy could not be seen from that angle from inside that storm drain, there was a crowd of people standing directly in front of the storm drain. They would have seen the gun... they would have heard the gun...






...plus, you actually claim a cop went to inspect it....

No, dumbfuck, he didn’t. He was getting off of his motorcycle before leaving that vicinity. Here’s his motorcycle (in red) ... while he’s nowhere to be seen as he took off somewhere after getting off from his motorcycle. And most saliently, he’s not checking out the storm drain (in blue)... no one is. Not the cop, not the people standing by the storm drain, not that crowd I circled standing directly across the street from it.






As always, you prove to be a fruit-loop dingus.


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Prioritizing physical evidence backed by physics over eye witness testimony is not cherry-picking. But hey, keep up the juvenile insults, they might impress someone.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Kennedy was shot from behind


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 21, 2019)

hadit said:


> Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.


JFK HEAD SHOT WOUND Kennedy Assassination Autopsy photos pictures blown off explode back of trajectory brain side Doctors Dallas john f temple death graphic conspiracy report Bethesda Parkland tangential GRAND SUBVERSION.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 21, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If yo had anything legitimate to share, I'd keep reading you.  But, you're a stupid troll who is now on ignore.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 21, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If you think posting lies and silly elementary school insults is "ass beatings", you're too stupid to read as well.  Ignore for you.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 21, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Trolls don't need evidence.  They BELIEVE!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.
> ...



Another link nobody is going to follow


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.
> ...



The trolls are just time wasting morons and blithering idiots. LA Rams fan told me that we were dealing with idiots. Hell, look at the frame by frame that lil faun posted blatantly showing the right hand side of the head was hit and it sure as fuck wasn't the back of it like they claim.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


LOLOL

Yeah, because in your delusional world, brains spray out of the entrance hole and not at all through the exit hole. 

You also seem crazy enough to believe getting shot in the forehead caused his initial head movement to thrust forward, against the bullet.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



I wonder how many of them have ever seen a case where a watermelon was hit by a bullet and the contents sprayed back TOWARD the gun. Every time I've seen it done, the seeds and juice fly AWAY from the gun because that's the direction the bullet was moving.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You'll never get one of them to admit it even if they had.  It's a religious belief with them.  The truth has been available for  years:

"Using known parameters from the crime scene, explicit force calculations are carried out for determining the projectile's retardation during tissue passage along with the resulting transfer of momentum and kinetic energy (KE). The computed instantaneous KE transfer within the soft tissue is found to be consistent with the formation of a temporary cavity associated with the observed explosion of the head, and subsequent quantitative examination of this phenomenon reveals two delayed forces at play in the backward motion of the President following impact. It is therefore found that the observed motions of President Kennedy in the film are physically consistent with a high-speed projectile impact from the rear of the motorcade, these resulting from an instantaneous forward impulse force, followed by delayed rearward recoil and neuromuscular forces."

Gunshot-wound dynamics model for John F. Kennedy assassination


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Yeah…did he tell you that I kicked his ass so hard and so often that he had to change his user name in hopes that nobody would remember?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who maintain the "massive exit wound" at the back of Kennedy's head have a pristine scalp problem. We've all seen the photo, the back of the head, held up by the doctor, supposedly covering the massive hole that no pictures show. Here's the problem. A massive hole in the skull should have a matching hole in the scalp, yet the scalp is virtually pristine, there's no massive hole.
> ...




dude dont argue with HAD IT WITH THE TRUTH ,LUNACY which is what hurnacy needs to change his user name to   or ANY of these shills from Langley.the more and more you feed the trolls,the more and more you please their handlers because that is WHAT they have sent them here to accomplish,get you to argue with them so there is no truth discussion and sharing of new information  back and forth between serious researchers like you,.myself,and dale,so far by feeding these trolls like they want,you have accomplished their mission they bosses sent them here to accomplish.

i can only stresss this so many times-


----------



## gipper (Feb 22, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Who you going to believe? Me or your lying eyes?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > What I REALLY love is that one set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the front and another set of trolls are arguing that the shot came from the storm drain and that they don't realize that both can't be true.
> ...



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century that the title itself is  blatant lie and he is one of the trolls on this stupid thread.

Matter of fact because of that,if no one else does i am going to post a thread called evidence the CIA killed JFK since it is the truthful thread. it will be easy as pie to keep alive alongside this one,there is way too much evidence out there to support it.
matter of fact i am going to ALSO going to make a request that serious researchers like you DONT feed the trolls from langley like him and the OP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Funny thing is, I don't know why folks are even talking about this.
> 
> Howard Hunt and Harrleson have already admitted the truth.
> 
> ...



Indeed,there is to much evidence like that that is was a CIA operation that its stupid to debate the magic bullet theorists on this the facts its not debatable because of too may facts like that.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> I wonder how many of them have ever seen a case where a watermelon was hit by a bullet and the contents sprayed back TOWARD the gun. Every time I've seen it done, the seeds and juice fly AWAY from the gun because that's the direction the bullet was moving.


I guess that's why exit wounds, like the sort attested to by ER physicians in Parkland hospital by those that attended to JFK ALL agreed to the large "gaping wound" in the back of Kennedy's skull.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...




Damn you nailed it. Yeah  It works EXACTLY the same as it does in the JFK case,follow the money and the supreme court case rulings as well as people involved with it in the past and its the same thing as in the JFK case,same as the JFK case was all fake so is it.

You are one of the few who have researched the same resources i have so you know it to be the truth as well

I took everyone to school on that weeks ago.they would not look at the evidence,could only  just insult in defeat.did not even TRY to refute it LOL  Yeah that was exactly why i got rid of the 9/11 inside job name because like you said, people automatically dismissed the evidence presented because of the user name.

a spook rightwinger is indeed .for sure. the fact he LIES everyime he opens his mouth not just about the JFK case,but everything and wont address facts.LOL

Shove off with your extraneous bullshit!

why they get bent out of shape over this little truth we both understand as the truth here is beyond me. some just dont want to venture down that rabbit hole to come to grips with reality that same as the JFK case,its fake as well.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Yeah. . . 




I remember.  You couldn't post credibly anywhere outside the Conspiracy zone and be taken seriously.

Bunch of stupid TEE VEE lemmings on this forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I remember. You couldn't post credibly anywhere outside the Conspiracy zone and be taken seriously.

Bunch of stupid TEE VEE lemmings on this forum.

the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year, yeah you can sure say that again.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Hmmmmmm, that could be any one of 4 people that I have on ignore.  They are so determined to ignore the truth that they refuse to look at ANYTHING other than conspiracy theory sites and reject anything that doesn't agree with their religious belief that conspiracy theories should be taken seriously.

"Conspiracy theories that posit grand schemes involving hundreds or thousands—and span subsequent decades—have it exactly backwards: Small conspiracies where secrets and secret-keepers are few and the stakes are small can keep mum. Think of two guys who rob a bank and have an interest in each other’s silence. Those whose future political lives, to say nothing of avoiding jail, depend on not murdering fellow citizens or covering up the facts of an assassination, have very opposite incentives. That, in fact, is how Richard Nixon and his Watergate cover-up were taken down: by the very system that some think has held secrets about the Kennedy assassination for more than five decades."

Why your belief in JFK theories is so wrong


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Has anyone located the recorded evidence of the massive spray of blood and brain tissue from the back of the president's head yet? I won't wait forever. 

And why do those who call themselves "serious researchers" ignore actual physical evidence in favor of recollections?


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many of them have ever seen a case where a watermelon was hit by a bullet and the contents sprayed back TOWARD the gun. Every time I've seen it done, the seeds and juice fly AWAY from the gun because that's the direction the bullet was moving.
> ...



Fine, we should see evidence of that being created on the Zapruder film. We should also see a gaping hole in the back of Kennedy's scalp. Where are they? Or is this another pristine scalp problem?

And be sure to let us know the next time you see a bullet hitting a watermelon. You know, to see which way the spray goes when the gaping wound is created in the back of the watermelon.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



It didn’t have any credibility here either.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Don't you remember that the silly troll types think that the Zapruder film was "tampered" with...probably by Life Magazine since they bought it the next day...OR maybe the CIA went in and changed all THREE copies that were developed on the evening of November 22, 1963.  Honestly, the fantasies of the conspiracy theory nuts are boundless because they're not tied to the truth.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



When you claim all contrary evidence is faked, you can substitute anything you want.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



True, but who can believe people who make such claims.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 22, 2019)

Altering the Zapruder Film
Zapruder film altered. Too convenient and fantastic to believe?
The Warren Commission magic bullet you will believe in order to swallow the fable of Oswald on the sixth floor of the TBSD firing away with his defective mail order rifle (paraffin tests showed he fired no weapons, no one can place him on the sixth floor, etc.)

Or you will overlook the presidential limousine that was wiped clean of evidence (windshield, upholstery replaced). Or the President's body that was stolen right out from Parkland hospital before an actual autopsy could be performed you have nothing to say about.  Or the faked photos of Oswald used to poison the public's mind you accept.
Or you will buy the story of Lee Oswald the Commie lover assassin but you simply ignore the evidence he was given sensitive intelligence work at Atsugi Naval base in Japan and did work for the CIA. http://jfk.hood.edu/Collection/Weisberg Subject Index Files/B Disk/Brussell Mae/Item 25.pdf

If the Warren Commission and the government could do all that in order to sell the lie of Oswald the killer is it inconceivable that they might alter the key evidence in the Zapruder film? Not at all. In fact it makes the likelihood of it all the more probable.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Altering the Zapruder Film
> Zapruder film altered. Too convenient and fantastic to believe?
> The Warren Commission magic bullet you will believe in order to swallow the fable of Oswald on the sixth floor of the TBSD firing away with his defective mail order rifle (paraffin tests showed he fired no weapons, no one can place him on the sixth floor, etc.)
> 
> ...



So show where the Zapruder film was faked. Show where frames were removed (people should appear to jump from place to place, for example), or the grain structure was modified by someone painting on it.  IOW, you have to do more than just insist it has to be faked because it counters your theory. 

There is no need, moreover, for a magic bullet, as has been explained multiple times in this thread. It's clear to see in the Zapruder film that Connelly was turned to his right, lining him up perfectly to be hit in the side.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> So show where the Zapruder film was faked. Show where frames were removed (people should appear to jump from place to place, for example), or the grain structure was modified by someone painting on it. IOW, you have to do more than just insist it has to be faked because it counters your theory.


There is a nice long thorough citation I provided that you can read as much as you like if you want to be informed.
That's what it's there for.


hadit said:


> There is no need, moreover, for a magic bullet, as has been explained multiple times in this thread. It's clear to see in the Zapruder film that Connelly was turned to his right, lining him up perfectly to be hit in the side.


The magic bullet was truly magic in that it smashed through human bone and tissue and was utterly un-deformed (except for the firing pin mark on the bottom )and free of blood, tissue, bone matter or fabric fibers which isn't really possible.






The ball has always been in your court. Stop acting like it is not.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many of them have ever seen a case where a watermelon was hit by a bullet and the contents sprayed back TOWARD the gun. Every time I've seen it done, the seeds and juice fly AWAY from the gun because that's the direction the bullet was moving.
> ...


Stop lying. The attending Parkland doctors did not say there was an exit wound at the back of his head.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So show where the Zapruder film was faked. Show where frames were removed (people should appear to jump from place to place, for example), or the grain structure was modified by someone painting on it. IOW, you have to do more than just insist it has to be faked because it counters your theory.
> ...



Oh, I saw your citation. The problem is, all he says it's how it MIGHT have been done and what he BELIEVES was done, but there's no proof that it actually WAS done. You then take it to be Gospel truth.  You've still not produced anyone who saw the back of Kennedy's head blow apart, nor is there any photographic evidence of such, and there's a pristine scalp. Based on the evidence at hand, the best conclusion is that Oswald shot Kennedy from behind


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Oh, I saw your citation. The problem is, all he says it's how it MIGHT have been done and what he BELIEVES was done, but there's no proof that it actually WAS done. You then take it to be Gospel truth. You've still not produced anyone who saw the back of Kennedy's head blow apart, nor is there any photographic evidence of such, and there's a pristine scalp. Based on the evidence at hand, the best conclusion is that Oswald shot Kennedy from behind


No comment on the magic bullet? Hmmm...amazing.

Anyway you didn't read the citation and your bullshit isn't going down well. Page seven, for example, is excruciatingly explicit and detailed. 
Try a video, dumbass. You can't lie about the PHD in this video that takes three hours to carefully dissect the forged Zapruder film.  It's pointless anyway trying to get you to admit you are floating on a sea of lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So show where the Zapruder film was faked. Show where frames were removed (people should appear to jump from place to place, for example), or the grain structure was modified by someone painting on it. IOW, you have to do more than just insist it has to be faked because it counters your theory.
> ...




he will  have to consult his handler at Langley for a long lengthy  period of time on what to post  after being backed up against the wall with nowhere to run on this one.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I saw your citation. The problem is, all he says it's how it MIGHT have been done and what he BELIEVES was done, but there's no proof that it actually WAS done. You then take it to be Gospel truth. You've still not produced anyone who saw the back of Kennedy's head blow apart, nor is there any photographic evidence of such, and there's a pristine scalp. Based on the evidence at hand, the best conclusion is that Oswald shot Kennedy from behind
> ...



Really?  Was there an intermission between the Acts?  LOL

A 3 hour video?  LOL.  I flew from SkyHarbor to San Fransisco in less time.    

Science proves your poorly clothed whack job as wrong.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So show where the Zapruder film was faked. Show where frames were removed (people should appear to jump from place to place, for example), or the grain structure was modified by someone painting on it. IOW, you have to do more than just insist it has to be faked because it counters your theory.
> ...



The bullet from the reverse angle:

Profound deformity (much like the gray mass between your ears).


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Altering the Zapruder Film
> Zapruder film altered. Too convenient and fantastic to believe?
> The Warren Commission magic bullet you will believe in order to swallow the fable of Oswald on the sixth floor of the TBSD firing away with his defective mail order rifle (paraffin tests showed he fired no weapons, no one can place him on the sixth floor, etc.)
> 
> ...



There was no altering of the film.
Other film from Dallas on that day show the same events.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Man, I'm going to have to get in on this whole getting paid thing. Who's handling you guys and can you get me an application? As for the bullet, it's far from impossible for it to be deformed the way it was.  

At any rate, the physics make it plain that Kennedy was killed by a shot from behind. You know, because of the whole pristine scalp thing.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



It's sad that these willfully ignorant people are SO full of crap but still insist on being taken seriously.  Frankly, they're too tiresome to read.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



OH, they're on the "magic bullet" thing, huh?  I don't think they know what the word "pristine" means. I especially like the layers and layers of cloth line, as if fabric is as dense as wood.  LOL!!!!   Oliver Stone really screwed up a whole generation of morons, didn't he?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



I appreciate that they have made it so easy to debunk them on the physical evidence by simply showing a picture.  

I'm sure he's looking for someone who said the bullet was crimped with a pair of pliers or something like that as we speak (if he hasn't done so already).


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'm sure that is true.  To be honest, I'm sure that at some point, they'll say Jack Ruby squeezed it tight.  LOL!


----------



## deanrd (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't believe any of this.

Fake news.

Trump said Ted Cruz's father probably helped.  

That's the real news.

This time I believe Trump.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And there will be a 3 hour YouTube video from some guy insisting that there are tooth marks from the pliers on the bullet, but that the pictures are doctored to hide them.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 23, 2019)

hadit said:


> Man, I'm going to have to get in on this whole getting paid thing. Who's handling you guys and can you get me an application? As for the bullet, it's far from impossible for it to be deformed the way it was.


You mean for it to be NOT deformed, don't you? But I guess you know more than the Warren Commission's own ballistics expert. 


hadit said:


> At any rate, the physics make it plain that Kennedy was killed by a shot from behind. You know, because of the whole pristine scalp thing.


Not really. You know, because of the whole gaping exit head wound in the back of the head thing.

Post a photo of that "pristine hair" you keep farting up. If it came from the rigged Bethesda autopsy, which it undoubtedly did, then it was a lie. 
Naval Corpsman Jim Jenkins, who actually assisted in the government approved autopsy was there and saw the whole thing unfold in front of his eyes.

He saw the back wound that only penetrated JFK's body about "an inch and a quarter" and didn't even piece the lungs, which makes the whole lie of the magic bullet the absolute bit of bullshit we've all known it was all along.

And he clearly saw the entrance wound in the temple of the president (as we've all seen in the Zapruder film) but the president's brain had been replaced and the exit wound was patched, as x-rays prove and I've already cited days ago.

So either you are just an ignorant dupe, too stupid and brainwashed to actually take the time to study what you are spouting off about, or you are a cowardly liar and an amoral prick, doing your little bit to perpetuate a coup that changed the course of America. 

Only you know which and either way your input is worthless and a waste of electrons.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'm going to have to get in on this whole getting paid thing. Who's handling you guys and can you get me an application? As for the bullet, it's far from impossible for it to be deformed the way it was.
> ...


LOLOL 

A video comprised of absolutely nothing but hearsay. Ok, I’m convinced.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'm going to have to get in on this whole getting paid thing. Who's handling you guys and can you get me an application? As for the bullet, it's far from impossible for it to be deformed the way it was.
> ...



So the bullet comes into the body "an inch and a quarter...." on JFK's back.  Strange, I thought you said the assassin was on the Grassy Knoll or in the storm drain or in the Study with Colonel Mustard with the Lead Pipe!   Strange how he could be shot in the back from the front, below or off to the side.  

I'm sure you'll explain why JJ was now part of the conspiracy since what he says happened is impossible.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Now THAT is a magic bullet.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 24, 2019)

Should I post this again? Usually the word of a Warren Commission expert consultant is good enough for you monkey brained cowards.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Should I post this again? Usually the word of a Warren Commission expert consultant is good enough for you monkey brained cowards.



The bullet was clearly deformed; your attempt to hide the facts only serves to underscore how flimsy your conspiracy theory is


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 24, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



"an inch and a quarter"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
----gasping for breath---HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 26, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



So, here's a video that really sums up the conspiracy theory crowd!


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

Oswald received no help in his assasination of JFK

$19.95 weapon and needed bus fare to escape
Only had $180 to his name


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald received no help in his assasination of JFK
> 
> $19.95 weapon and needed bus fare to escape
> Only had $180 to his name



It was an impressive shot from that windowless 2nd story break room, where he was seen a few minutes before and 90 seconds after the assassination.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald received no help in his assasination of JFK
> ...


More fake news

Oswald’s rifle with his palm print were found by the sixth floor window
Easy to walk down to the break room in the confusion


----------



## westwall (May 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Should I post this again? Usually the word of a Warren Commission expert consultant is good enough for you monkey brained cowards.
> ...








Please look at the bullets pictured below.  Notice one thing about them that your bullet doesn't have?  Deformation to the tip.  Your bullet was squashed from the side.  It didn't impact anything.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Found on the barrel under the stock.  Proves he handled the gun when it was dissembled.  Not that it was handled or even fired that day.

Witnesses put him there before and after.  No witness saw him going to or coming from the 6th floor during the interim.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

westwall said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Metal jacket?


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Doesn’t prove anything 

Witnesses can be unreliable. Especially in stressful situations

Easier to dismiss witness testimony than Oswald’s gun being the murder weapon

If Oswald is innocent why did he flee the scene and why did he kill Tippet when questioned?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 2, 2019)

westwall said:


> Please look at the bullets pictured below. Notice one thing about them that your bullet doesn't have? Deformation to the tip. Your bullet was squashed from the side. It didn't impact anything.


You can count on Warren Commission quislings to act like your evidence doesn't exist.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Please look at the bullets pictured below. Notice one thing about them that your bullet doesn't have? Deformation to the tip. Your bullet was squashed from the side. It didn't impact anything.
> ...


After 50 years, it is obvious the Warren Commission got it right

No contradictory evidence has surfaced that would indicate anyone other than Oswald did the shooting


----------



## westwall (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








Your statement only makes sense when you ignore the very obvious counters that have been presented here.  Absent real evidence on your side, all you are doing is plugging your ears with your fingers and going "lalalalalalala"


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Nothing that can pass the common sense test

There was no magic bullet
Oswald did the shooting
He received no help

I have asked repeatedly.....after 50 years, there is no evidence Oswald received help


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 2, 2019)

Mega funny.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


/——/ I was 12 when JFK was shot. I always wondered about the grassy knoll shooter. My brother went to Dallas and saw the view from the adjoining window. He was Army and said it’s easy shot to make for a military guy.


----------



## westwall (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









And there are enough holes in the theory, and enough, actual, real evidence to question the claim that he acted alone, that you must engage in a belief system similar to a religious cult, to adhere to your belief system.


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

westwall said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Once the bullet passed through JFK it began tumbling.


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald received no help in his assasination of JFK
> ...



He was on the 6th floor when he killed JFK.  That is where they found his rifle.  With his palm print.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Should I post this again? Usually the word of a Warren Commission expert consultant is good enough for you monkey brained cowards.


/---/ The story at the time was LBJ wanted to wrap up the investigation as quickly as possible so the nation could move on AND he could enact his Great Society and escalate Vietnam. * To the jokers who marked my post funny. Hey dopes - I lived through all of this for years. I read the news stories, magazine articles, and TV reposts. You weren't even born then. *


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No holes

Oswald read in the paper that JFK would be driving past his office window
So he went home, got his gun and fired three shots
The third shot blew JFKs brains out

Hasn’t been refuted in 50 years


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald received no help in his assasination of JFK
> 
> $19.95 weapon and needed bus fare to escape
> Only had $180 to his name



Irrelevant.

So if he were rich and had a car, you’d feel differently about his acting alone?


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Should I post this again? Usually the word of a Warren Commission expert consultant is good enough for you monkey brained cowards.
> ...



The problem with that line of thinking is this:  If the motivation in killing JFK was to escalate the war in Vietnam…why not go into Cuba?  Seems like that would have been an easier war to fight and win.


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Really hard to hit someone in the thigh standing alongside the car though.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


/---/ I know, the rumors were flying left and right and the WC didn't even consider it. Theory was the grassy knoll shooter was the back up if Oswald missed or didn't show up.  I'm not saying I buy into it - it's just part of the wild conspiracies flaying around.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> No holes
> 
> Oswald read in the paper that JFK would be driving past his office window
> So he went home, got his gun and fired three shots
> ...


Of course it has, liar. Over and over again.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


/----/ *"If the motivation in killing JFK was to escalate the war in Vietnam…"*
That's not what I meant. LBJ was an egotistical maniac. He wanted to be the center of attention. If the WC dragged on too long he couldn't move his agenda forward so he pushed them to wrap it up quickly. .


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (May 2, 2019)

I heard that the Russians were involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> I heard that the Russians were involved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


/----/ And the Cubans - and the Mafia, and LBJ himself....
10 Conspiracy Theories About the JFK Assassination

I don't know how old you are, but let's assume 9/11 was the event to you that the JFK assassination was to me. In 50 years you're going to hear young people recount things you know are  not true because you were there or at least witnessed it on TV. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/---/ And I hear this conspiracy about 20 years ago:
*Lee Harvey Oswald's Little Green Book Suggests that JFK wasn ...*


Lee Harvey Oswald’s Little Green Book Suggests that JFK wasn't the primary target
More meaningfully, why is Oswald's little green book, which is in the National Archives, missing that pivotal page? In a community college class, he has been teaching for many years, retired Special Agent Howard has maintained his view of the assassination - Connally was Oswald's target, not Kennedy.

While there, Howard found a little green address book and on the 17th page under the heading *“I WILL KILL”, *Oswald listed four men: Edwin Walker, a right-wing general; an FBI agent named James Hosty; *Vice President Richard Nixon*; and *John Connally, *the governor of Texas. Oswald had sketched a dagger, through Connally’s name with drops of blood dripping downward. Nixon was in Dallas but left the day before JFK arrived. so his target changed.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald received no help in his assasination of JFK
> ...


He desperately needed transportation

Someone who was assisting in the assasination would  have provided it 
The fact that he ended up taking a bus supports the theory that he was on his own


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is no evidence that proves he was on the 6th floor at the time.  A latent palm print on the underside of the barrel, under the wooden stock only proves at some point he had the stock off the rifle.  There were no fingerprints on the weapon.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (May 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that the Russians were involved.
> ...



I’m breaking balls. Surprised that Don was not pulled into this. The kids of today don’t give a shit about anything, unless it pays a lot of money for doing nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Connaly?
That is ridiculous

He had two clear shots at Connally and chose JFK


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


His weapon, with his palm print 

Supports him being on the sixth floor


----------



## BlindBoo (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He probably knew he was being set up as the fall guy by then.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ I’m just posting the theories I’ve read over the last 50 years. I’m not saying I believe them.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


/—-/ Read this if you haven’t already: https://www.amazon.com/Killing-Kenn...&sprefix=killing+kennedy&sr=8-2&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


<sarcasm on>
And someone broke into his residence, stole the gun, smuggled it into the place where he worked, shot JFK, exited the building without being seen, and THEN forced Oswald to leave the building, go home, get his revolver, shoot a cop, go into a movie theater without paying.  

Yeah…I see the logic.  <sarcasm off>


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I tell you what….

You and I are sitting in a bar one night having a few and I see that you’re really pissed at someone whom I don’t like either. Lets say…Tom Brady.  You say you have a plan to kill Tom Brady.  I don’t want to see Brady on the field either but don’t necessarily want to risk my freedom, my conscience, and eternal damnation to make it happen.  

So you tell me you’re going to kill Tom.  I say, fine and tell you I’ll provide you the get-away car and promise you safe passage to Katmandu or wherever.  

One of four things will happen after that.   

You kill Tom Brady and get away.  I get what I wanted. You’re on the run forever. I don’t care.
You kill Tom Brady and don’t get away  I get what I wanted.  You’re in jail. I don’t care.
You sober up and nothing happens.  I don’t get what I wanted but life remains the same
You try to kill Brady but miss.  I don’t get what I wanted but life remains the same
Irregardless of the outcome, I break even.  

I think something like this happened with LHO except it was arranged at the embassies in Mexico City he visited before killing JFK.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oswald received no assistance either before or after the assasination

Any fall guy would insist on money for his family, a decent sniper weapon and some means of escape

Oswald got none of it


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You asking me out?
Cool...where you want to meet?


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True. He received no assistance.  He may have been promised assistance.
Its pretty much the only thing that would explain his going home to get his revolver instead of having it beforehand.  Something changed after he shot Kennedy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 2, 2019)

The OP has no clue.
He's the same one who declared the Muller/Rosenstein Commission was correct.

What else needs to be said?


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The OP has no clue.
> He's the same one who declared the Muller/Rosenstein Commission was correct.
> 
> What else needs to be said?


Do you mean Trump really DID collude with the Russians?


----------



## hunarcy (May 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Bullet tumbled and was deformed by impacting on the side.


----------



## hunarcy (May 3, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Have you ever stood near a person who had a firearm and they fired it unexpectedly? Normal people jump. Every time. Abraham Zapruder was filming just a few yards from the position a person would would be if they fired from the grassy knoll. Did the Zapruder film jerk? It did not, because there was no shot from the grassy knoll. Even the last conspiracy theory admits that the shots came from behind and that the killing shot came from the Secret Service car behind the President's car.


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Good point.  Although Cellcrock wasn't sponsoring the conclusion, just entering it into the discussion.


----------



## hunarcy (May 3, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Ok.  But, I tire of the "conspiracy theory" crowd and their stupidity.  Although they have enthusiasm, they no facts.


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



As you know, I'm sort of a member of that crowd as far as Oswald's influence goes.  The "lone nut" theory doesn't seem to hold water with me since we have more nuts than ever and more guns available than ever and the guns we do have available are much, much, MUCH more powerful than Oswald's.  So I'm a member of that crowd to some extent.  That being said, I also tire of the ridiculous theories about multiple shooters, false pictures, two oswalds, etc...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 4, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


/——/ I’ve heard them since 1963. BTW there were plenty of powerful guns available to Oswald. He spent the equivalent of $259 for the WWII rifle.


----------



## candycorn (May 4, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Yep.  He was an eager small timer.  Corey Lowendowski with a more violent bend.  Exactly someone who is programmable


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...






No deformation of the tip means no impact.  Bullet can only tumble after it has hit something.  That's kind of a law of physics thing.  Further, Carcano ammunition is notoriously weak, had it tumbled it would also have bent almost in half.  Every round that I have ever fired of Carcano ammunition is all the same.  It takes very little impact to deform the tip.  I even fired one into a forensic bullet trap once (they slow the bullet in such a way as to minimize damage so that rifling marks can be inspected) and the tip was deformed by that light impact.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2019)

westwall said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Using Modern Ballistics to Crack 'Cold Case JFK'


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 4, 2019)

The gaping exit wound in the back of JFK's head broke the case over fifty years ago.

1,400...that's the number of witnesses with some connection to the JFK coup who died
mysterious, unnatural and untimely deaths (like Dorthy Kilgallen, for instance).


*In any given year, only one unnatural death would be expected in a random group of 1,400.  *

*The probability that at least 15 of 1,400 randomly-selected individuals would die unnaturally is 1 in 167 TRILLION (mathematical proof below). *



*In the 3 years following the assassination, there were at least 33 unnatural deaths (only 2 would normally be expected). *

*The probability is 1.4E-33 or 1 714,705,498,316,173,300,000,000,000,000,000   *

*The odds of at least 33 UNNATURAL deaths of 1400 in a THREE year interval is 1 in 137 TRILLION TRILLION.*


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The gaping exit wound in the back of JFK's head broke the case over fifty years ago.



The one with the pristine scalp over it?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 4, 2019)

hadit said:


> The one with the pristine scalp over it?


Yes. The exit wound that was hidden after Kennedy's body was kidnapped from Parkland Hospital in Dallas
so a real autopsy could not be performed (which was a blatantly illegal act).

A patch and cover up job was carried out while the president's body was traveling from Parkland to Bethesda. The "autopsy" (a show for the brass) was put on and a corpsman who assisted has testified to as much.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No holes
> ...


It never has been and you are the liar 

You nor anyone else has even read it much less refuted it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The one with the pristine scalp over it?
> ...


Dead bodies cannot be kidnapped.moron 

The autopsy was legitimate and jot a show for the brass.

There was no alteration to the body as you claim.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Actually there is no evidence of this.

They took months to finish and he did not interfere.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Yes it proves he was there as t do the prints on the shell casings 

Witnesses placed him there shortly before the shooting.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


/---/ Except I recall the heated debates on radio and TV about LBJ pressuring the Warren Commission to reach a quick conclusion. You can deny it all you want, but I remember it clearly.  Warren Commission on something that actually happened = 10 months / Mueller Investigation on something that never happened = 2 years


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

Too bad someone (_ahem, cough)_ let FBI and police informer Jack Ruby wander around the Dallas police garage with a pistol when Lee Oswald was being transferred to a jail cell so Ruby could silence Oswald forever letting the Warren Commission's fake narrative stand unopposed in the public's mind. 

It stands out like a sore thumb that the Warren Commission presented a one sided prosecution of Oswald with no chance for rebuttal or cross examination from the defense and if Oswald had gone to trial in Dallas (because that would be the venue as killing the president was not a federal crime in 1963) history might be completely different if the prosecution had to *prove* their case and Oswald in open court could testify as to his ties with the CIA and military intelligence itself and what he knew of the plot to murder the president. 

Of course it's absolutely self evident the government could not allow that to happen. 

Did Lee Harvey Oswald Get a Fair Trial? : The JFK Assassination


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Too bad someone (_ahem, cough)_ let FBI and police informer Jack Ruby wander around the Dallas police garage with a pistol when Lee Oswald was being transferred to a jail cell so Ruby could silence Oswald forever letting the Warren Commission's fake narrative stand unopposed in the public's mind.
> 
> It stands out like a sore thumb that the Warren Commission presented a one sided prosecution of Oswald with no chance for rebuttal or cross examination from the defense and if Oswald had gone to trial in Dallas (because that would be the venue as killing the president was not a federal crime in 1963) history might be completely different if the prosecution had to *prove* their case and Oswald in open court could testify as to his ties with the CIA and military intelligence itself and what he knew of the plot to murder the president.
> 
> ...


/---/ In those days, there was no hysterical fear of guns. Students could bring guns to school for safety training. You could carry a firearm onto a commercial plane as long as you handed it over to the captain.  Jack Ruby was well known to the Dallas police dept and had free access to just about anywhere he wanted to go. 

Think about walking into office buildings in NYC before the first WTC attack then how it got even worse after 9/11.


----------



## hadit (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Too bad someone (_ahem, cough)_ let FBI and police informer Jack Ruby wander around the Dallas police garage with a pistol when Lee Oswald was being transferred to a jail cell so Ruby could silence Oswald forever letting the Warren Commission's fake narrative stand unopposed in the public's mind.
> 
> It stands out like a sore thumb that the Warren Commission presented a one sided prosecution of Oswald with no chance for rebuttal or cross examination from the defense and if Oswald had gone to trial in Dallas (because that would be the venue as killing the president was not a federal crime in 1963) history might be completely different if the prosecution had to *prove* their case and Oswald in open court could testify as to his ties with the CIA and military intelligence itself and what he knew of the plot to murder the president.
> 
> ...



A gut shot with a hand gun is not instant death insurance. I don't believe Ruby was an assigned assassin.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Too bad someone (_ahem, cough)_ let FBI and police informer Jack Ruby wander around the Dallas police garage with a pistol when Lee Oswald was being transferred to a jail cell so Ruby could silence Oswald forever letting the Warren Commission's fake narrative stand unopposed in the public's mind.
> 
> It stands out like a sore thumb that the Warren Commission presented a one sided prosecution of Oswald with no chance for rebuttal or cross examination from the defense and if Oswald had gone to trial in Dallas (because that would be the venue as killing the president was not a federal crime in 1963) history might be completely different if the prosecution had to *prove* their case and Oswald in open court could testify as to his ties with the CIA and military intelligence itself and what he knew of the plot to murder the president.
> 
> ...


It is not self evident.

Ruby did not wander around.

He only arrived minutes or even seconds before Oswald emerged 

Oswald talked to many including the media for two days.

It was not an attempt to silence him it was vigilante justice by one deranged man against another deranged man.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Assuming you did hear this ( a link would be nice ) it means nothing.
Someone somewhere debating what the government should do is not the same as the government doing it.

There is no evidence lbj interfered with the commission or rushed then to a conclusion even if some people think he should have


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

westwall said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


It did hit something it hit the soft tissue of Kennedy and connally before striking bone.

This is why it began to tumble without significant damage.

It then hit bone with the back end first which is why the back end is deformed rather than the tip.

This is why your comparison to other bullets is not a valid comparison they were all fired directly at dense bone .


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Too bad someone (_ahem, cough)_ let FBI and police informer Jack Ruby wander around the Dallas police garage with a pistol when Lee Oswald was being transferred to a jail cell so Ruby could silence Oswald forever letting the Warren Commission's fake narrative stand unopposed in the public's mind.
> 
> It stands out like a sore thumb that the Warren Commission presented a one sided prosecution of Oswald with no chance for rebuttal or cross examination from the defense and if Oswald had gone to trial in Dallas (because that would be the venue as killing the president was not a federal crime in 1963) history might be completely different if the prosecution had to *prove* their case and Oswald in open court could testify as to his ties with the CIA and military intelligence itself and what he knew of the plot to murder the president.
> 
> ...



Ruby carried a receipt from Western Union sending money four minutes before he shot Oswald

Not the act of someone planning to assassinante him


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


/---- / *"Assuming you did hear this ( a link would be nice ) it means nothing."*
You want links to conversations and debates I heard on the radio and TV in the 1960s. OK coming right up. Please hold your breath while I dig up the links - you moron.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby carried a receipt from Western Union sending money four minutes before he shot Oswald
> 
> Not the act of someone planning to assassinante him


LOL....sounds like someone taking care of last minute business to me. 

Ruby said after the fact he was forced to do things against his will by very powerful men. Why do you suppose he said that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


So in other words you have no evidence if your idiotic claim and no one pressured the wc to end early.

You are corrected dumbass


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad someone (_ahem, cough)_ let FBI and police informer Jack Ruby wander around the Dallas police garage with a pistol when Lee Oswald was being transferred to a jail cell so Ruby could silence Oswald forever letting the Warren Commission's fake narrative stand unopposed in the public's mind.
> ...


/---/ Perhaps both shootings were crimes of opportunity.  Oswald didn't go out of his way to hunt down JFK and Ruby always carried a gun because he ran nightclubs.  He saw a chance and shot Oswald spur of the moment. - Perhaps.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby carried a receipt from Western Union sending money four minutes before he shot Oswald
> ...


No he never did.

He maintained he acted alone until he died.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


/---/"*So in other words you have no evidence if your idiotic claim "*
And your evidence that LBJ was hands off is posted ---- where?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

hadit said:


> A gut shot with a hand gun is not instant death insurance. I don't believe Ruby was an assigned assassin.


You think he was just saying hello, maybe? A point blank pistol shot to the stomach is not nearly always a killing shot?

 Okay....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


That claim is a negative you fool.

One cannot prove a negative 


The burden is on you to support the claim not the other way around.

You are not very bright kiddoe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > A gut shot with a hand gun is not instant death insurance. I don't believe Ruby was an assigned assassin.
> ...


Yes that is fact dummy.

A single shot to the stomach is not reliably fatal all the time
If someone wanted to silence him they did a clumsy job.


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby carried a receipt from Western Union sending money four minutes before he shot Oswald
> ...



Nobody knew when Oswald was coming down. As it was, he was already an hour late in being transferred. Why would someone planning to shoot Oswald show up after he was originally announced to be transferred and then go to Western Union ?

Ruby never said he was forced to do things against his will by powerful people....You just made that up
What he did say was he was enraged by the smirk on Oswald’s face


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


It was Bobby Kennedy making demands on the autopsy and investigation
Not LBJ


----------



## hadit (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > A gut shot with a hand gun is not instant death insurance. I don't believe Ruby was an assigned assassin.
> ...



If he was an assassin, you'd think he would have done something a little more certain and quick. Otherwise, he leaves open the possibility of recovery.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

hadit said:


> If he was an assassin, you'd think he would have done something a little more certain and quick. Otherwise, he leaves open the possibility of recovery.


A point blank gun shot to the gut is not certain and quick? 

Here, let me get the little _I can't believe this_ guy out again.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > If he was an assassin, you'd think he would have done something a little more certain and quick. Otherwise, he leaves open the possibility of recovery.
> ...


No it is not you clearly know very little about gun shot wounds.


----------



## hadit (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > If he was an assassin, you'd think he would have done something a little more certain and quick. Otherwise, he leaves open the possibility of recovery.
> ...



No, it is neither certain nor quick. A gut shot does not stop the heart or harm the lungs. Death is dependent on blood loss and organ damage, and that's dependent on what the bullet does inside the body. Have you seen too many movies where the bad guy gets shot, clutches his stomach and falls over dead?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


/----/ Here is a great video on the released LBJ phone conversations:


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody knew when Oswald was coming down. As it was, he was already an hour late in being transferred. Why would someone planning to shoot Oswald show up after he was originally announced to be transferred and then go to Western Union ?


Oswald was scheduled to be taken out of the Dallas police HQ at an earlier time. Ruby had tons of friends on the police force who kept him well informed.
A brief trip to a Western Union office across the street is not at all unreasonable if someone told Ruby Oswald would be released finally in fifteen minutes or so.




> Ruby never said he was forced to do things against his will by powerful people....You just made that up
> What he did say was he was enraged by the smirk on Oswald’s face


“He had no choice,” Raven said. When I asked her to explain why he “had no choice,” she replied only, “Jack had bosses, just like everyone else.”

Raven says she believes “he was instructed on what he needed to do, therefore he did it. And when the opportunity presented itself he went ahead and took it.” Ex-flame says Jack Ruby 'had no choice' but to kill Oswald - JFK Facts

"A year after his conviction, in March 1965, Ruby conducted a brief televised news conference in which he stated: "Everything pertaining to what's happening has never come to the surface. The world will never know the true facts of what occurred, my motives. The people who had so much to gain, and had such an ulterior motive for putting me in the position I'm in, will never let the true facts come above board to the world." When asked by a reporter, "Are these people in very high positions, Jack?", he responded "Yes."  Jack Ruby - Wikipedia

Yeah....I made that all up.  As usual you are very wrong and uninformed.
It has to be by design by now. You are just a sad liar with no self respect or dignity.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

hadit said:


> No, it is neither certain nor quick. A gut shot does not stop the heart or harm the lungs. Death is dependent on blood loss and organ damage, and that's dependent on what the bullet does inside the body. Have you seen too many movies where the bad guy gets shot, clutches his stomach and falls over dead?


You are right, I confess. A guillotine or RPG would have been more quick or certain.

But given that Oswald was surrounded my Dallas police (at police HQ) and Ruby only had a moment to intercede I think he made the right choice. And indeed Oswald died shortly thereafter from his wound.
A guillotine would have been a sure give away, you see, and so difficult and awkward to get Oswald to place his head under the blade.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


/----/ There are literally thousands of google hits on LBJ and the Warren Commission. Again. I know what I heard and remember it because it was a traumatic event for the country that I lived through and followed closely. I did find a reference to a quick resolution because of the fear of nuclear war if the investigation led to the USSR as the culprit.  More than this - I can not provide.

Warren Commission
The need to calm the nation was real, especially given speculation of foreign involvement in the assassination due to Oswald's prior defection to the Soviet Union. The Kennedy assassination occurred only a decade after fears of the "Communist menace" were carried to extremes by Joe McCarthy and others.* The Commission resisted pressure to have it quickly affirm the FBI's report naming Oswald as the sole assassin.* But it remains unrefuted that the Commission never really considered any other alternative.

*In some of the phone calls that week, LBJ alluded to the possibility of 40 million Americans dying in a nuclear exchange with the Soviet Union. *This fear was apparently related to the issue of Oswald’s visit to Mexico City and the allegations of Communist conspiracy emanating from that city. A phone call with Senator Russell on November 29 (_listen_), whom Johnson picked as one of the Commissioners, shows how LBJ used this fear to convince Chief Justice Earl Warren to serve despite Warren’s great reluctance. Another phone call, in which Hoover told Johnson about an Oswald imposter in Mexico City, has been erased - see The Fourteen Minute Gap.

Here is another source: '*Almost immediately after the assassination, Director Hoover, the Justice Department and the White House 'exerted pressure' on senior Bureau officials to ... issue a factual report supporting the conclusion that Oswald was the lone assassin.* Thus, it is not surprising that, from its inception, the assassination investigation focused almost exclusively on Lee Harvey Oswald ... The pressure to issue a report that would establish Oswald as the lone assassin is reflected in internal Bureau memoranda. 
Kennedys And King - Max Holland Rescues the Warren Commission and the Nation


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Yes we all know why he set up the commission 

He had good reason 

The point is no evidence exists of interference once it was set up.

Btw there is no evidence of an imposter


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Perhaps both shootings were crimes of opportunity. Oswald didn't go out of his way to hunt down JFK and Ruby always carried a gun because he ran nightclubs. He saw a chance and shot Oswald spur of the moment. - Perhaps.


Everything I've ever studied and learned after fifty years of interest and research into the Kennedy coup tells me there was *nothing* happenstance about the coup and then the cover up.
No one can ever prove Lee Oswald shot the president or that Jack Ruby shot Oswald as a matter of pure opportunism. No one! Just the opposite is shown to be the case.


Ruby shot Oswald to cover a vast conspiracy among political figures at the very highest levels of government to guarantee our Cold War policies would be carried out by LBJ as Kennedy was seen by hard liners as appeasing the Soviets and threatening our world position.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody knew when Oswald was coming down. As it was, he was already an hour late in being transferred. Why would someone planning to shoot Oswald show up after he was originally announced to be transferred and then go to Western Union ?
> ...


That quote was made during his trial not after his conviction.

He maintained he acted alone until he died.

The Raven account is second hand and baseless.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps both shootings were crimes of opportunity. Oswald didn't go out of his way to hunt down JFK and Ruby always carried a gun because he ran nightclubs. He saw a chance and shot Oswald spur of the moment. - Perhaps.
> ...


Wrong.

The evidence is clear Oswald acted alone and shit Kennedy 

There is no evidence of a coup and you have not studied or researched the assassination in an intelligent manner.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 5, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


/----/
Except for this evidence that I posted above: '*Almost immediately after the assassination, Director Hoover, the Justice Department and the White House 'exerted pressure' on senior Bureau officials to ... issue a factual report supporting the conclusion that Oswald was the lone assassin.*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Yes and they had good reason for that.

Many thought that the Soviets or Cubans had killed Kennedy 

Which could lead to a nuclear war.

They wanted to prove oswalds guilt because he did act alone and the hysteria needed to be calmed down 

No evidence of conspiracy


----------



## hadit (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is neither certain nor quick. A gut shot does not stop the heart or harm the lungs. Death is dependent on blood loss and organ damage, and that's dependent on what the bullet does inside the body. Have you seen too many movies where the bad guy gets shot, clutches his stomach and falls over dead?
> ...



Or a shot slightly higher, to the heart area, or a knife to the throat (he was able to get pretty close as it is). There are many better, faster means of killing that don't involve stupid. The bottom line remains that, if the government was really out to kill JFK and silence Oswald, they choose spectacularly inept ways to do it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

hadit said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


If Oswald were part of a plot to kill Kennedy he never would have been arrested 

They would have killed him and left his body in the tsbd by the rifle.

Letting him live two days talking to cops and reporters and family could not have been allowed.

Even more so for ruby ruby who lived on for years 

They would have had to immediately silence him and probably who ever killed him and so on.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

hadit said:


> Or a shot slightly higher, to the heart area, or a knife to the throat (he was able to get pretty close as it is). There are many better, faster means of killing that don't involve stupid. The bottom line remains that, if the government was really out to kill JFK and silence Oswald, they choose spectacularly inept ways to do it.


They were *really* out to silence Oswald and end any possibility of a trial in Texas. No ifs about it.
Nobody said they were the Masters of the Universe with regards to their coup. The cover up was spectacularly inept in many ways and except for a small hard core of brain damaged or emotionally crippled supporters of the Warren Commission (like the guy who started this thread) the citizenry has always not had any faith in the government's explanation of things.

If Ruby had failed to murder Oswald you can bet your ass that the CIA would have stepped in and given Lee a sudden case of cancer, just like the one Ruby got or finished him in some other way. That's what they do.
But Ruby carried out a Mob hit. You can say it wasn't the most effective method but look who died.
Duh.....


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody knew when Oswald was coming down. As it was, he was already an hour late in being transferred. Why would someone planning to shoot Oswald show up after he was originally announced to be transferred and then go to Western Union ?
> ...


Ruby did not have a cell phone to inform him Ruby was coming down. Everyone down in the basement had been waiting for an hour for Oswald’s transfer. No, Ruby was not there previously and No, he did not know when the transfer would occur


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Or a shot slightly higher, to the heart area, or a knife to the throat (he was able to get pretty close as it is). There are many better, faster means of killing that don't involve stupid. The bottom line remains that, if the government was really out to kill JFK and silence Oswald, they choose spectacularly inept ways to do it.
> ...


No evidence supports any of these claims.

So according to you a bunch of inept conspirators managed to assassinate Kennedy and leave absolutely no evidence of their existence of actions.

Yet somehow you deduced this.

The creator of this thread and myself and others have a massive advantage over you 

You continually make claims without any supporting evidence and you constantly criticize the Warren commission report.

And yet you never read he report.

You have no idea or clue what they wrote which is why you fail every time you try to refute the report.

Mass consensus means nothing


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby did not have a cell phone to inform him Ruby was coming down. Everyone down in the basement had been waiting for an hour for Oswald’s transfer. No, Ruby was not there previously and No, he did not know when the transfer would occur


Ruby didn't need a cell phone. He was already at the Dallas police HQ and he was very friendly and well acquainted with much of the force (having them as frequent visitors at his strip club and being an informer for them).

Your claim based on nothing that no one could have passed word to Ruby about Oswald's appearance is pure desperate bullshit. But you don't mind making shit up if you think it will help you. You have no shame so what do you have to lose? Not your sense of decency and honesty, certainly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby did not have a cell phone to inform him Ruby was coming down. Everyone down in the basement had been waiting for an hour for Oswald’s transfer. No, Ruby was not there previously and No, he did not know when the transfer would occur
> ...


Wrong.

His claim is based on fact.

Your claim ignores fact.

Ruby was wondering around town immediately before he killed ruby and no one could have told him when Oswald would emerge because no one honestly knew when that moment would come.

Oswald himself controlled when he would emerge because they let him dress and change clothes to be ready and look good for the cameras.


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby did not have a cell phone to inform him Ruby was coming down. Everyone down in the basement had been waiting for an hour for Oswald’s transfer. No, Ruby was not there previously and No, he did not know when the transfer would occur
> ...


More fabrication

Ruby did not go to the Police Station until four minutes AFTER he had sent a money transfer at Western Union

How was he supposed to get word that Oswald was on his way down?
Why wouldn’t he just wait at the Police station ?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> More fabrication
> 
> Ruby did not go to the Police Station until four minutes AFTER he had sent a money transfer at Western Union
> 
> ...


Idiot! The Western Union office was across the street. He was obviously standing right next to the two places at once!
He could easily have been told Oswald will be taken out in ten minutes or whatever, and gone to wire money AND easily made it back across the street.
My other posts have already covered this all. Stop wasting my time.


----------



## hunarcy (May 5, 2019)

westwall said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The standard Italian service round used an unstable round-nosed bullet with a propensity to tumble, whether hitting soft tissue/ballistic gel or harder material such as bone.  According to the Warren Commission on page 646, Oswald used a 160 grain bullet in ammo made by Western.   And, as no bone was hit when the bullet entered the President's back and exited the throat, no deformation occurred.

JFK Assassination Firearms Factoids -- Ammunition of "Questionable Reliability?"

https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/lee-harvey-oswalds-carcano-rifle-shooting-it-today/

Scientific Police Work Traced Bullets to Rifle Oswald Owned


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > More fabrication
> ...


No it was not right across the street 

You have only engaged in random speculation which the facts prove wrong.

There is no way for anyone to have communicated with him about Oswald.

The evidence proves he merely seized an opportunity.

You are the one choosing to post no one is wasting your time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Correct.

The nose would have been undamaged but the damage to the back end was consistent with the bullets performance.


----------



## hunarcy (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The police had let the Press know that Oswald was supposed to have been moved at 10 a.m.  If Ruby had planned on killing Oswald, he'd have been there at 10.  Also, he left his dog in the car when he went down the ramp into the garage.  Who takes his dog to an assassination?


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > More fabrication
> ...


Nobody had that information. Oswald came down when they were ready
NO EVIDENCE of Ruby being there beforehand.....none


----------



## hunarcy (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You still do that lying troll the courtesy of reading his posts and trying to reason with him?  You have far more patience than I.  But, just for fun, is he saying a specific person got word to Ruby that Oswald's move was late or is it the all too convenient "someone"?


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Man...there sure were a lot of impulse killings in Dallas that week.  Oswald just happens to get his rifle and kills Kennedy without knowing until 11/19 (at the earliest) that JFK was coming by his building (he had been hired on October 15 of that year).  






He forgets his revolver which he suddenly remembers he needed....wastes time that anyone else would spend getting out of Dodge...to go and get it; ends up getting apprehended.  

Then...Ruby makes an impulse killing of Oswald two days later.  

Seems weird.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 5, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Not really.

Many murders are weirder.

The fact that he only learned about a day or days earlier shows yes it was a crime of convenience. Some planning but not much.

How do you suppose he was going to get out of dodge?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody had that information. Oswald came down when they were ready
> NO EVIDENCE of Ruby being there beforehand.....none


Of course you just insist on things you cannot possibly prove or document. That's called bullshit. You _are_ a dishonest pile of bullshit. 

Jack Ruby INTERVIEW, STATMENT, *
"THE WORLD WILL NEVER KNOW, THE TRUE FACTS..."*

*"I'm the only one in the background that knows the truth

Everything pertaining to what’s happening has never come to the surface.

The world will never know the true facts of what occurred, my motive.*

The people had so much to gain and had such an ulterior motive for putting me in the position I’m in, will never let the true facts come above board's to the world."

Q: Are these people in very high positions Jack.

Jack Ruby:  "YES."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody had that information. Oswald came down when they were ready
> ...


None of which supports your claim


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


/——/ No one ever accused Oswald of being smart. We’ll never know Ruby’s motivation.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Smart is one thing...just sort of strange how those who believe that this lone nut just, one day decided to whack the President and then...two days later...a sleazy night club owner just decided on a whim to whack the guy who whacked the President.  

A lot of major decisions were being made on the spur of the moment there....


----------



## rightwinger (May 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


That’s the way it went down


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 6, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> No one ever accused Oswald of being smart. We’ll never know Ruby’s motivation.


Not being shot by gangsters.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Of course we do 

He openly expressed his motive


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > No one ever accused Oswald of being smart. We’ll never know Ruby’s motivation.
> ...


Not his motive.

Rather stupid to think you can threaten someone to commit murder by threatening to shoot him.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> That’s the way it went down


Jack Ruby just happened to walk by the Dallas police station just as the cops happened to bring Oswald out
and Ruby just happened to walk up to Oswald in front of all the cops and film cameras and he just happened to pull a gun out of his pocket that he just happened to be carrying and the cops just happened to let him and he just happened to shoot Oswald at point blank range?

Fuck off! Stop insulting someone's intelligence with a higher than room temperature IQ.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the way it went down
> ...


Yes that is exactly what happened and you have little intelligence when you claim otherwise with no evidence


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And I think that if you (the general you—not you personally) feel that there is nothing afoot there with Oswald just deciding one day to shoot the President and Ruby just one day deciding to off Oswald, you’re not looking at it logically.  But...Things happen all the time that don’t make so much sense to those not close to the situation—this was over 50 years ago so nobody is “close”. 

But two assassinations—one of a man who was protected by the US Secret Service and the other who was actually in custody of the Dallas Police Department—that has to rate as almost impossible on the irony-o-meter; both in terms of being able to kill the protected person and the circumstances of their assassins acting on a whim.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Not at all when one looks at the evidence.

The Secret Service was not what it is today with no where near the level of professionalism training or equipment.

The Dallas PD was also a far cry from a modern police department.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the way it went down
> ...


Ruby happened to be sending a money order to one of his strippers. He even brought his favorite dog with him and left him in the car. Why would someone planning a murder do that

He wandered across the street to the police station to see what the commotion was about. Being a Texan, he needed a handgun to keep him safe. Doubtless dozens of others were armed. 

Seeing Oswald being led out, he was enraged by his smirk. Pulled his gun and shot him


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It now sounds even more farcical than before.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You don’t see Presidents in open cars parading through town any more


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ok?


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


John Hinkley got within shooting distance of Reagan

Don’t see that happen anymore


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am missing your point.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Presidential protection has changed


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Okay?

I guess the reason this is being brought up is to try to highlight how easy it was for Oswald to kill Kennedy?


----------



## Picaro (May 7, 2019)

When I shot JFK, the third bullet that everyone claims was 'missing' was actually an ice bullet I made myself and kept in a beer cooler until I needed it. 

The reason Ruby killed Oswald was because he became incensed at Oswald's bad haircut, and coulnd't help himself.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It was easy

Imagine having windows that actually open


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby happened to be sending a money order to one of his strippers. He even brought his favorite dog with him and left him in the car. Why would someone planning a murder do that
> 
> He wandered across the street to the police station to see what the commotion was about. Being a Texan, he needed a handgun to keep him safe. Doubtless dozens of others were armed.
> 
> Seeing Oswald being led out, he was enraged by his smirk. Pulled his gun and shot him


Bullshit! All lies and not even clever or plausible lies.

Ruby wondered what all the fuss was about at the police station in the aftermath of the Kennedy shooting with Oswald in custody? Ruby shot Oswald because he was "smirking"? He was just able to walk up to Oswald and shoot him at point blank range? That's just really, really, really lame and pathetic! You are literally making up lies as you go along.

I already posted Ruby's own comments from his jail cell and why he felt he was the victim of "powerful forces".. 
So odd he never mentioned Oswald's :"smirk". Do you have any reason at all to challenge Ruby's own words?

Of course you don't, you fucking liar!


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



oh brother.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby happened to be sending a money order to one of his strippers. He even brought his favorite dog with him and left him in the car. Why would someone planning a murder do that
> ...


That’s what happened

The only theory that makes sense. Any theory that he was a paid assasin would have to account for him being at Western Union

I’m sorry Mr Mafia man......I meant to kill Oswald but I walked across the street to send money to one of my strippers

Who would have thought they would bring him down in the ten minutes I was gone?


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Make a huge difference in vulnerability to a sniper 
Few office windows can be opened today


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> That’s what happened


 Only if you disingenuously ignore or deny Ruby's own comments on his role in shooting Oswald (or the statement of one of his dancers).
And why would anyone without absolute proof to the contrary do that? To perpetuate a lie, obviously. 



> The only theory that makes sense. Any theory that he was a paid assasin would have to account for him being at Western Union.


Not paid....threatened. Forced. Compelled. Coerced. 



> I’m sorry Mr Mafia man......I meant to kill Oswald but I walked across the street to send money to one of my strippers
> 
> Who would have thought they would bring him down in the ten minutes I was gone?


This all only makes sense if you believe Ruby just showed up at Dallas police HQ for some reason and was surprised to find out Lee Oswald was being held there as the alleged killer of the president. The crime of the century right there in Dallas and Ruby is somehow unaware of it? Pure bullshit!

And that a so called "smirk" drove him to shoot Oswald in a rage in front of all the world to see, an action that was purely suicidal and an inexplicable act of lunacy.  It's all on film. Produce that so called smirk. 

Or maybe Ruby had all sorts of contacts among the police (who certainly didn't stop him from entering the garage, wandering around and working his way towards the only possible path out for Oswald) and he knew exactly when Oswald would be transferred and he easily made a simple transaction (which could have been cancelled at any point
should time run out) before entering the police garage and shooting Oswald.  

I can't emphasize enough how pathetic and patently false your little story is.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That’s what happened
> ...



Ruby was forced to kill Oswald?

How?

He had no chance of killing Oswald without being shot or captured

What are you going to threaten him with?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby was forced to kill Oswald?
> 
> How?


He was compelled by mobsters. working alongside the CIA.



> He had no chance of killing Oswald without being shot or captured
> 
> What are you going to threaten him with?


How about harming someone he loved?
Or how about making an offer he couldn't refuse himself.


As far as the aftermath of killing someone in front of the whole nation (I saw it myself in real time on a little television set in the kitchen while my mother did dishes and we got ready for church) I have to imagine he was assured big time lawyers would get him off with a slap on the wrist for someone who would be seen as a national hero, killing that Commie creep rat Lee Oswald.
In any case he was in no position to say no. I direct you again to the words of Jack Ruby, that I have cited at least twice already.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was forced to kill Oswald?
> ...


How do you compel someone to kill someone when the very act will probably get you killed

If Ruby was ordered to kill Oswald, he would have been there for an hour waiting for him to be brought down


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> How do you compel someone to kill someone when the very act will probably get you killed


How can you possibly ask this when I've carefully explained all the contingencies of Ruby's act? It boggles my mind.



> If Ruby was ordered to kill Oswald, he would have been there for an hour waiting for him to be brought down


I don't know why you'd claim this but if Ruby had to wait around for awhile, so what?
It certainly makes your comment about a brief trip to a Western Union office absolutely worthless (I mean more worthless than before). 
Again, the Dallas PD was filled with pals of Jack Ruby. He was an insider. Lee Harvey Oswald's killer Jack Ruby told FBI informant to 'watch the fireworks' hours before JFK's assassination

It must have sucked for Ruby to have to kill an acquaintance like Oswald Lee Harvey Oswald and his killer Jack Ruby MET weeks before JFK murder
...but when the boss demands something you can't refuse. That's the criminal's law.


----------



## hunarcy (May 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ruby testified about his motivation.  He said that rage at Kennedy’s murder was the motive for his actions.  

https://www.history.com/topics/1960s/jack-ruby


----------



## hunarcy (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The problem is that you are trying to assign "logic" to people who were seemingly operating off emotions.   The same with the assassination of President McKinley.  Irrational people can't be explained by logic.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 7, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How do you compel someone to kill someone when the very act will probably get you killed
> ...


You have not explained anything 

You have only speculated without logic or evidence.

You have also outright lied.

The quote from Ruby was not uttered in prison but during his trial before he was convicted 

The fact is once convicted he always maintained he acted alone which is not disputed by any evidence.


----------



## hunarcy (May 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wait!  You didn't know the famous "someone" was going to tell Ruby when to be there to kill Oswald?  Of course, no one knows who "someone" is or how he'd communicate with Ruby who hadn't planned to be at the Western Union office until asked to send money to one of his employees, but that doesn't matter.  We know it was "someone".


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ok.  

If you were watching this from Mars and were told that the guy who shot the most powerful man in the world it would probably surprise you.  If you were told the man was arrested…it would probably not surprise you.  If you were told that the guy who killed the President was killed while in custody..it would shock you.  

Now…if you were told that the reason both gunmen did what they did was unknown and there was no connection, no obvious motivation, and no known reason…you’d call bullshit or whatever the Martian word for Bullshit is.  

This is without knowing the details of Oswald’s odd actions after killing Kennedy, without knowing Ruby’s sordid past, and without knowing there backgrounds of both men.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


None of which is anything but emotion.

Stranger murders have happened and the facts and evidence are overwhelming 

There was no conspiracy


----------



## hunarcy (May 7, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Again, you're trying to find rational motivations from irrational people.  The "most powerful man in the world" was driving around in a convertible to be accessible to the people of Dallas, which made him vulnerable.  Did rational people suggest that he not drive in a convertible?  Yes.  Did he take their advice?  No.

Lee Oswald thought of himself as important, in spite of the evidence to the contrary.  He felt that the American Presidents exploited the working man.  He made statements that he wanted to kill Eisenhower but never was close enough to kill him.  Circumstances gave him the opportunity with JFK.  I agree it was not rational, but in spite of appearances, Oswald was not a rational person.

Lee Harvey Oswald's Motives in Killing John Kennedy


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 8, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


/——-/ President John F. Kennedy predicted his own assignation, "nobody can stop an assassination" just before he was shot and killed in 1963.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How do you compel someone to kill someone when the very act will probably get you killed
> ...


Ruby did not wait around for his supposed intended target
In fact, he showed up a few minutes before they brought Oswald down

Not the act of a paid killer


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Oswald had delusions of grandeur

He expected to be treated like a hero by Russia when he defected. They gave him a manufacturing job

He expected to be mobbed by reporters when he returned.  Nobody showed up

He expected to be famous for killing a president......he was


----------



## candycorn (May 8, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Not sure what the premise is…  Kennedy was being irrational?  




hunarcy said:


> Lee Oswald thought of himself as important, in spite of the evidence to the contrary.  He felt that the American Presidents exploited the working man.  He made statements that he wanted to kill Eisenhower but never was close enough to kill him.  Circumstances gave him the opportunity with JFK.  I agree it was not rational, but in spite of appearances, Oswald was not a rational person.
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald's Motives in Killing John Kennedy


He was rational enough to go get his rifle, wrap it in paper, concoct a story about what was in it.  And kill the President. He was rational enough to take a bus to Mexico.  He was rational enough to get into the USSR and Cuban embassies in Mexico City despite the intel services we had watching the embassies down there who (allegedly) say they never saw him go in.  

As for the statements:

_Lee Oswald thought of himself as important, in spite of the evidence to the contrary.  He felt that the American Presidents exploited the working man.  He made statements that he wanted to kill Eisenhower but never was close enough to kill him.  Circumstances gave him the opportunity with JFK.  I agree it was not rational, but in spite of appearances, Oswald was not a rational person._

Seems to me—just my opinion—that today we have a bumper crop of irrationality  mixed with more guns being available than ever before.  If this was all that it took, we’d have people capping public officials all day long.  Yes the Secret Service are the best of the best. Governors have no SS protection. Unfortunately, as we saw, congressmen have no protection, mayors, ambassadors, or even judges….nada.

The lone nut theory doesn’t make sense in light of today’s circumstances.


----------



## Picaro (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually he was sending the money to me;one of my disguises was as a stripper at his club, and he was sending me the final payment for killing JFK. It was in fact Bobby Kennedy who hired me, through Ruby, to kill his brother.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


You could not be a stripper in one of his clubs silly

Your boobs are not big enough


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby did not wait around for his supposed intended target
> In fact, he showed up a few minutes before they brought Oswald down
> 
> Not the act of a paid killer


LOL....you keep making yourself more and more irrelevant. Ruby was NOT a paid killer.
Here is your earlier attempt at finding some way of denying Jack Ruby's own words. #3124

_"If Ruby was ordered to kill Oswald, he would have been there for an hour waiting for him to be brought down"_
But no, wait, you say: Ruby got there early. No he got there only a few minutes beforehand. But he didn't even know 
what the fuss at the Dallas P.D. was all about. But he was a paid killer.....blah blah blah. 

You are a fucking gas bag who has has no idea what he's talking about. You'll just say anything as it pops into your head
in order to deny something you don't know a thing about.

You are a sad lonesome loser. Get a pet.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby did not wait around for his supposed intended target
> ...


Failure again my friend.....

You fail to account for Ruby showing up on site a mere minutes before Oswald 

Kills your conspiracy theory


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Failure again my friend.....
> 
> You fail to account for Ruby showing up on site a mere minutes before Oswald
> 
> Kills your conspiracy theory


You are quick to change the subject when your own moronic inconsistencies are highlighted, I see.

You haven't established Ruby arrived at Dallas PD headquarters only a few minutes prior to Oswald being led out. Let's start there. What a ridiculous troll you are.


----------



## Picaro (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Bobby's friends at CIA had all kinds of rubber boobies in their disguise closets.

You're just jealous.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Bobby's friends at CIA had all kinds of rubber boobies in their disguise closets.
> 
> You're just jealous.


Save the trolling for your pals in remedial reading class.


----------



## Picaro (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby's friends at CIA had all kinds of rubber boobies in their disguise closets.
> ...



Take your retarded juvenile conspiracy theory rubbish to  the correct forum, with the other mentally ill kiddie crap you and the other meth heads think is 'advanced n stuff'.

www.usmessageboard.com/forums/the-rubber-room.113/


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Failure again my friend.....
> ...


Ruby is the subject

You have yet to show any préméditation by Ruby and are offering up wild conspiracies


----------



## deanrd (May 8, 2019)

I thought Oswald worked with Ted Cruz‘s father.
 Isn’t that what Donald Trump told us? 

Ted Cruz Hopes Release Of JFK Files Will End 'Ludicrous' Claim His Dad Was Involved


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Take your retarded juvenile conspiracy theory rubbish to the correct forum, with the other mentally ill kiddie crap you and the other meth heads think is 'advance


Run along now, Special Ed. Don't keep teacher waiting.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby is the subject
> 
> You have yet to show any préméditation by Ruby and are offering up wild conspiracies


I've offered no evidence beside Jack Ruby's own words, you mean? And the stripper as supporting evidence?

Let your idiotic denial go, Champ. You look like a fucking clown!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 8, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Not really a prediction just a general observation


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby is the subject
> ...


His own words do not support your claim and neither does the stripper.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby is the subject
> ...



Ruby had a Western Union receipt in his pocket, time stamped four minutes before he shot Oswald

They also interviewed the Western Union agent who verified Ruby had been in there 

Whoosh!
There goes your conspiracy theory


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby had a Western Union receipt in his pocket, time stamped four minutes before he shot Oswald
> 
> They also interviewed the Western Union agent who verified Ruby had been in there
> 
> ...


Already brought up and dealt with. Fuck off! Get a new act, liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby had a Western Union receipt in his pocket, time stamped four minutes before he shot Oswald
> ...


You never dealt with it and it destroys your theory


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby had a Western Union receipt in his pocket, time stamped four minutes before he shot Oswald
> ...


Hasn’t been dealt with

A hole in your theory you are unable to account for


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Hasn’t been dealt with
> 
> A hole in your theory you are unable to account for


Another lie! _How "shocking". _

Now how about dealing with Jack Ruby's statement while in jail, as corroborated by his dancer employee? I've mentioned it over and over again.

You've already tacitly admitted you can't counter Jack Ruby's own words. So be careful or this time you'll go on ignore and then no one will pay attention to your imbecilic drivel. 
You can start acting honestly or be stuck with your own miserable lonely existence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 8, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hasn’t been dealt with
> ...


It was not in jail.

It was during his trial.

After he was convicted he consistently accepted guilt and denied any conspiracy


----------



## hunarcy (May 8, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Today, the lone nuts have found that they can get attention by shooting up schools, malls and other soft targets.


----------



## candycorn (May 8, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Really?  Do you remember the names off the top of your head of;    San Bernardino?  The guy who shot Scalise?  The Las Vegas Shooter’s name.  I don’t.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hasn’t been dealt with
> ...


Ruby was playing to the conspiracy nut jobs and telling them what they want to hear

Very common with convicts


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby was playing to the conspiracy nut jobs and telling them what they want to hear
> 
> Very common with convicts


Give it up you _stupid, stupid bastard!_ That doesn't even make sense and how does that remotely benefit Ruby in any possible way? You are grasping at straws all the time. It's pathetic. 

Every day you try another imbecilic angle and every day it gets shoved back in your undoubtedly pathetic face.
And then you go back and recycle old lame points over and over again. 

You are simply sad. Very pitiful.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was playing to the conspiracy nut jobs and telling them what they want to hear
> ...


How childish.

You know you have lost the argument when that is how you respond.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby was playing to the conspiracy nut jobs and telling them what they want to hear
> ...



Ruby told them what they wanted to hear
What you can’t refute is that his actions that day contradict any conspiracy  with the mob or anyone else


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Ruby told them what they wanted to hear
> What you can’t refute is that his actions that day contradict any conspiracy with the mob or anyone else


You don't even know who "they" are. Suck on that. You've got a big mouth and a tiny brain that just keeps grasping at straws over and over and over again. 

I can refute your claim and have done so. Ruby's statement is corroborated by his employee and you can go back and check my citation if you don't believe it. 

You have been throwing shit against a wall....Ruby was enraged by Oswald's smirk, he didn't know Oswald ws being held by the Dallas PD, etc. So desperately sad the way you know nothing about the matter but try to dispute Ruby's own comments.


----------



## hunarcy (May 9, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Nope, but I said they get attention, not become famous.  nice try, though.


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Then it is an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby told them what they wanted to hear
> ...



Possibly the worst thing that has happened to conspiracy theorists is that whenever some face opposition, sometimes they start acting like you.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby told them what they wanted to hear
> ...


They are nutcase conspiracy theorists who will believe any wild statement that supports their theory

Your theory holds no water as you still can’t provide a legitimate reason for Ruby to be at Western Union


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They are nutcase conspiracy theorists who will believe any wild statement that supports their theory
> 
> Your theory holds no water as you still can’t provide a legitimate reason for Ruby to be at Western Union


He sent money to a dancer.


----------



## hunarcy (May 11, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, it's a recognition that things have changed with the advent of social media.


----------



## candycorn (May 11, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Social Media?  Wow…that makes no sense.  Really.  Social Media?  

The problem with the “Oswald wanted to be a big man” theory is that it contradicts his actions after he shot Kennedy.  Why run?  Why not just stay up there and admit to everything?  If he got away…he would have been anonymous and the actions he took after killing JFK were certainly not meant to draw attention to himself.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They are nutcase conspiracy theorists who will believe any wild statement that supports their theory
> ...



He sure did

Why would he risk missing the transfer of Oswald so he could send money to a dancer?  There is no evidence of Ruby at the police station before he went to the Western Union office.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Chicken shit after the fact 

Why did Tim McVeigh not take credit for Oklahoma City?
Why did John Wilkes Booth run?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> He sure did
> 
> Why would he risk missing the transfer of Oswald so he could send money to a dancer?


Maybe you greatly exaggerate the risk due to your ignorance of the situation. Ruby did send the money. Ruby did shoot Oswald. Case closed.



> There is no evidence of Ruby at the police station before he went to the Western Union office.


And no evidence he wasn't there either. 

Ruby's own words are on the record giving his motivation for shooting Oswald. What have you got to counter that?

Nothing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2019)

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Your question ignores human nature.

It is not unusual at all to have conflicting and mixed motives and actions particularly when one commits drastic actions. John wilkes Boothe tried to escape also.

Any human motivated to commit political violence will also very likely be motivated by self preservation which will cause exactly the sort of behavior which you call contradictory.

Oswalds actions are a mix of fatalism and desperation to get away with it and escape. He prepped for this crime in a fatalistic way by leaving almost all of his money and his wedding ring with his wife. In the other hand when then opportunity arose to slip away he took it. Of course to a rational observer this seems contradictory but not to one in such a situation. 

Part of his brain knew he was not going to get away with it but another part is thinking maybe he can. This sort of irrational behavior is normal in people who do irrational things such as murder.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He sure did
> ...


His words after the trial and conviction which you ignore.

After convicted he admitted his guilt and consistently maintained he acted alone 

The burden is not on anyone to prove he was not in the police station the burden is on you to prove he was 

You have no evidence


----------



## candycorn (May 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You guys are the ones saying Oswald was seeking glory.  I think he was closer to a coward than a fanatic.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2019)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No one said he was seeking glory.

Instead what has been said many times is that glory may have been one part of complicated motives. He did in fact attempt to commit murder for political reasons before Kennedy. And his intended targets were not nearly so famous as to earn him notoriety. We can prove he did it and we can even prove he acted alone despite the best efforts of conspiracy nuts to say otherwise.

What will never be completely resolved is why he did it. HE is of course dead and we can only make educated guesses. Much the same way we cannot really be certain why Hitler hated jews and  tried to exterminate him only that he did.

In the end the  motive is less important than the evidence that he certainly committed the crime


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

Oswald acted on his own and had nobody helping him

If he did....he wouldn’t have had to take the bus after shooting Kennedy


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Oswald acted on his own and had nobody helping him
> 
> If he did....he wouldn’t have had to take the bus after shooting Kennedy


Silly. He took the bus because he was the patsy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald acted on his own and had nobody helping him
> ...



OK Lee...we are here to help you
Here is 15 cents for bus fare

Looks like CIA, Mafia or the Russians
They have deep pockets


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Folks only realize they are a patsy when IT happens silly, not before hand.

Naturally, at that moment, once the frame up went down, his support evaporated.


I doubt they even gave him bus fare when his connection never showed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



OK...so what did they offer the patsy?

Wasn’t money
Wasn’t a decent weapon 
Wasn’t a car to escape in 
Wasn’t a place to hide
Wasnt security for his family

Yea....some conspiracy


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You don't understand how they manipulate the minds of men at all. . . .

Or maybe you do?  You can't even see the forest, just the trees eh?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Give an example


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lee Harvey Oswald agreeing to be in the Book Depository and the Day of the JFK assassination with that rifle.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


That’s it?
He had been working there for months, where else would he be?


----------



## gipper (Jul 10, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Don’t waste your knowledge on Leftnutter. He actually thinks Ruby’s stalking at Parkland and Dallas PD, was out of his concern and love for JFK. 

LMFAO.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When you can explain why an assassin would go to a Western Union office four minutes before Oswald was perp walked....we can discuss the hospital


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2019)

I believe, after looking at all the evidence (available to the public) that Oswald acted alone, and by that I mean there was no other shooter. Now, was he paid by someone else? Maybe promised something? I believe that that is a good possibility. I can believe that Ruby killed him to protect someone but I have zero proof and would not say anything other than "I believe it's possible". As Rightwinger has pointed out, there are many things that contradict those beliefs and there's really no good answer. It's fun to think about and debate. Plus, it's one of the very few things about which I value Rightwinger's input on.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

PredFan said:


> I believe, after looking at all the evidence (available to the public) that Oswald acted alone, and by that I mean there was no other shooter. Now, was he paid by someone else? Maybe promised something? I believe that that is a good possibility. I can believe that Ruby killed him to protect someone but I have zero proof and would not say anything other than "I believe it's possible". As Rightwinger has pointed out, there are many things that contradict those beliefs and there's really no good answer. It's fun to think about and debate. Plus, it's one of the very few things about which I value Rightwinger's input on.


They only had a few days to put a conspiracy together. The planned parade route was not public knowledge. Oswald himself seems to have learned of the parade route the day before and rushed home to get his $19.95 rifle. 

If someone was helping him, they did a crappy job
Oswald had $180 to his name, a rifle poorly suited for a sniper, no car, no means of escape


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I believe, after looking at all the evidence (available to the public) that Oswald acted alone, and by that I mean there was no other shooter. Now, was he paid by someone else? Maybe promised something? I believe that that is a good possibility. I can believe that Ruby killed him to protect someone but I have zero proof and would not say anything other than "I believe it's possible". As Rightwinger has pointed out, there are many things that contradict those beliefs and there's really no good answer. It's fun to think about and debate. Plus, it's one of the very few things about which I value Rightwinger's input on.
> ...



I cannot argue with any of that. Here though are some things that feed the conspiracy in my mind:

There were a LOT of powerful people who had to be happy that JFK was killed.
It's suspicious that Ruby killed him before he could speak or have his day in court.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I believe, after looking at all the evidence (available to the public) that Oswald acted alone, and by that I mean there was no other shooter. Now, was he paid by someone else? Maybe promised something? I believe that that is a good possibility. I can believe that Ruby killed him to protect someone but I have zero proof and would not say anything other than "I believe it's possible". As Rightwinger has pointed out, there are many things that contradict those beliefs and there's really no good answer. It's fun to think about and debate. Plus, it's one of the very few things about which I value Rightwinger's input on.
> ...



Also, since as you pointed out that nobody knew very far in advance, it could be that the plan was so hastily put together that he was promised something after he killed him. Which would explain why he tried to get away.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2019)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You couldn’t have a car parked nearby to whisk him away in the confusion? Poor Oswald had to take the bus

If it was a real conspiracy (mafia, CIA, Russia, Cuba ) they would have had a car nearby to whisk him away to a spot where Oswald would be killed

They would not risk him being captured by the police


----------



## hadit (Jul 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is a good point. If there was a conspiracy, it was very inept. Even allowing Oswald to live 24 hours in police custody is stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Nope.
Trump ordered the shooting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Oswald basically wandered the streets after shooting JFK. When police checked the Schoolbook depository after the shooting and asked who was missing, Oswald became a prime suspect 

Not much planning for a high level conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2019)

After 55 years of claiming a conspiracy to kill JFK, nobody has provided any proof. 

Instead, all the evidence points to Oswald conducting a low budget assassination with no outside help


----------



## gipper (Jul 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The masterminds.  






*CIA Conspirators*

Allen Dulles most likely first came come up with the idea of assassinating JFK after Kennedy fired him as Director of the CIA following the Bay of Pigs debacle. John Armstrong, in _Harvey and Lee: How the CIA Framed Oswald,_ writes, in italics: “_In the author’s opinion Allen Dulles was almost certainly one of high-level conspirators in the assassination of President Kennedy and was also instrumental in the cover-up_.” He identifies the four other CIA conspirators shown here as simply conspirators and not instrumental in the cover-up.

James Jesus Angleton, Chief of Counterintelligence, was most likely its architect with Oswald a pawn in the plot. Both Richard Helms, Deputy Director of CIA Plans and later Director of the CIA, and James Angleton worked closely with Allen Dulles in the World War II Office of Strategic Services (OSS), which predated the CIA.

Career CIA officers David Atlee Phillips and E. Howard Hunt started working together in 1954 when they plotted and engineered the overthrow of Guatemalan President Jacobo Arbenz.  Hunt and Phillips were in Mexico City when Oswald was supposed to have visited the Russian Embassy and Cuban Consulate. And they were both there in Dallas.

James Angleton promoted the idea that Oswald was a Soviet agent.
If Not Oswald, Who Killed President Kennedy and Why? - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



"Most likely", "In the author's opinion", "The idea".  That's the problem. I'm sure these guys have done research and I'm sure they mean well, but without actual evidence it remains speculation.


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LMFAO. I bet you think the government has evidence.


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LMFAO. I bet you think the government has evidence.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Don't ever bet on what someone else may be thinking.  This isn't about me or what I think, it's about the actual evidence in the matter of who assassinated JFK, and to this date, the only actual evidence we have points to Oswald.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


High Level CIA conspiracy?

Where the F were they?

The CIA is going to allow Oswald to wander around, be caught and interrogated by the Police?

If the CIA was involved, Oswald would have disappeared forever


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And quickly, with planted clues pointing to the Soviets.


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


High Level CIA conspiracy?

Where the F were they?

The CIA is going to allow Oswald to wander around, be caught and interrogated by the Police?

If the CIA was involved, Oswald would have disappeared forever


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.



Actually, there is no evidence of conspiracy after 55 years

And NO EVIDENCE does not constitute evidence


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.
> ...


Clearly you have done no research. You know nothing about the event, yet you dutifully believe a government with a long history of lying. 

That’s a dupe in a nutshell.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.


Evidence, or speculation?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I know quite a bit about the incident

Enough to realize there is no credible evidence of a conspiracy after 55 years


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.
> ...



You can lead a horse to water, but you....

Can you finish that for me?


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You know nothing and you have made that evident to all.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Still waiting for actual EVIDENCE of a conspiracy

I have evidence that Oswald acted alone
You have yet to provide anything


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


This is a very long thread and you may have already answered this, so sorry if I'm being a repeater.  Do you really buy the single bullet theory?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.


There is no evidence of a conspiracy if there were you would have posted some but you never have.

the evidence is crushing and irrefutable that Oswald acted alone

The only dupes here are those like you who watched a movie and thought it was real.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Can't get him to drink if there's no real water.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong.

It is you who has done no research. You strictly cherry pick theories with no evidence and you have never read the warren commission report.

You live in an echo chamber and you can cite no evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You still spouting that magic bullet nonsense?

That crap has been repeatedly disproved

One bullet passed through JFKs throat, hit Connally in the back and lodged in his thigh


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Don't get defensive.  It was a simple question.  Point me to some info you have read about it.


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

Only dumb fucks believe the Warren Commission. 

See proof of my assertion in the posts above.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...









Note the difference of where conspiracy theorist have Gov Connally sitting


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thank you.  What is the source?


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence of a conspiracy is overwhelming, but only to people who have actually studied the event and can think logically.  Statist dupes will swallow the government’s lies and bull shit like good little dummies.
> ...



Hey Langley Nazi, who’s your daddy?


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Only a dunce would believe that shit...hence you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Where is your evidence?


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


WTF is your problem?  Lighten' the hell up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...



Only a dunce would come up with a magic bullet theory without bothering to check where JFK and Connally were sitting in the limo


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Come on Nazi...which murderer is your daddy?


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sorry, but I really hate statist ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You left out Ted Cruz’s daddy


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 25, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


CIA disinformation unit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You sound like McGovern


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



rightwinger, you are a disinformation agent. . . and a bad one I might point out.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Post some evidence that any one other than Oswald murdered Kennedy


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 25, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You folks did a dandy job covering it all up.  Duh.

I hope you police State thugs are proud of yourselves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 25, 2019)

gipper said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Ignorance is ignorance.

Ignorance comes from refusing to learn such as you do refusing to read and examine evidence.
Statist statist staist  I hate staists is not an argument

You need evidence and you have proven there is no evidence of a conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Then you cannot cite any evidence and are therefore lying through your fingers


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Good photo

Now, look where Connally is seated
In a jump seat, down and to the left

Some magic bullet


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


He knows absolutely NOTHING. 

The State loves him.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have noticed a pattern among many conspiracy believers. They tend to spray their theories out like so much phlegm, insist that they are fact and any contrary facts are false, then quickly descend into name calling and denigration of anyone who disagrees with them.


----------



## gipper (Jul 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Agreed. Those who believe the conspiracy theory that is the Warren Commission report, aren’t very smart.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 25, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Yep that's apparently USMB.

  I was trying to connect with  rightwinger.  About the single b


hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Yes.  That would be USMB.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Apparently you do not understand what conspiracy means .

It means two or more people doing something in secret.

By definition one man is not a conspiracy therefore the conclusions of the Warren commission cannot be a conspiracy theory by definition. 

You have never read the report and simply.allow yourself to be led like a fool by any conspiracy theorist 

Those who believe one side without fact checking and researching both sides are not smart

By definition that is you since you never read it


----------



## hadit (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Above referenced post is exhibit A, wonderfully illustrating my point.


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I don’t read fiction much.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



LOL

Magic Bullet!
Magic Bullet!
Grassy Knoll


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes you do actually you read conspiracy theory which is fiction.

the WC has evidence which you would know had you tried to read it


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2019)

Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.

"When we combine what we now know about the LIENVOY project with the fiasco that the LIEMPTY project was, it becomes quite evident that the Lee Oswald who was arrested in Dallas 22 November, 1963, never went to Mexico City during the supposed dates that prevail in the historical record.  Furthermore, having three Mexican Presidents as their assets and in their pocket, it’s not hard to see how the CIA was able to create the Mexico City scenario which was used to frame Lee Oswald for the assassination of John Kennedy."
Project LIENVOY – The New JFK Show Blog


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.
> 
> "When we combine what we now know about the LIENVOY project with the fiasco that the LIEMPTY project was, it becomes quite evident that the Lee Oswald who was arrested in Dallas 22 November, 1963, never went to Mexico City during the supposed dates that prevail in the historical record.  Furthermore, having three Mexican Presidents as their assets and in their pocket, it’s not hard to see how the CIA was able to create the Mexico City scenario which was used to frame Lee Oswald for the assassination of John Kennedy."
> Project LIENVOY – The New JFK Show Blog


The fact that he was firing his rifle from the sixth floor of the Texas Schoolbook Depository framed Oswald


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.
> 
> "When we combine what we now know about the LIENVOY project with the fiasco that the LIEMPTY project was, it becomes quite evident that the Lee Oswald who was arrested in Dallas 22 November, 1963, never went to Mexico City during the supposed dates that prevail in the historical record.  Furthermore, having three Mexican Presidents as their assets and in their pocket, it’s not hard to see how the CIA was able to create the Mexico City scenario which was used to frame Lee Oswald for the assassination of John Kennedy."
> Project LIENVOY – The New JFK Show Blog


Don’t expect the statist dupes here to read anything we post. They don’t want the truth. They prefer government lies.


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.
> ...


Clearly he never fired a gun that day.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.
> ...


Yup.  They ask for evidence.  You give it to them.  Not good enough.



I give facts, rightwinger responds with the SUPPOSITION that Oswald, "was firing his rifle from the sixth floor of the Texas Schoolbook Depository."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.
> 
> "When we combine what we now know about the LIENVOY project with the fiasco that the LIEMPTY project was, it becomes quite evident that the Lee Oswald who was arrested in Dallas 22 November, 1963, never went to Mexico City during the supposed dates that prevail in the historical record.  Furthermore, having three Mexican Presidents as their assets and in their pocket, it’s not hard to see how the CIA was able to create the Mexico City scenario which was used to frame Lee Oswald for the assassination of John Kennedy."
> Project LIENVOY – The New JFK Show Blog


No where in your link is it said by the us government that Oswald did not or could not have visited Mexico when it is known he did 

Your so called evidence is an ASSUMPTION that he could not have done so without being reported


An assumption is not evidence 

You have failed to provide evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You have given no evidence that he was a patsy

Your evidence is based on a faulty assumption and nothing more.

Now since your claim is debunked try providing some evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


The evidence proves he did 

You have no evidence to the contrary 

Statist statist statist is not evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Lets see...

He was in the Texas Schoolbook Depository and immediately after the shooting, he was not
His palm print was found on his gun in the snipers nest
When questioned by Officer Tippett, he shot and killed him

Pretty damning


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL. 

Why didn’t the the secret service pick up the only US marine ever to defect to the USSR, return and make himself well known to authorities with his outspoken communist actions, then bring a large gun shaped package to the TSBD the day of JFK’s arrival. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn the SS must be stupid. 

Then the SS even had their agents removed from the back of JFK’s limo at Love Field. 

Then they take a route that purposely slows the limo almost to a stop, among high rise buildings none of which were secured. Windows wide open.  Shooting gallery!!!!!!

It was Oswald’s rifle. So naturally it had his hand print. Paraffin tests showed he never fired a gun that day. 

He couldn’t kill Tippet unless he was also an Olympic sprinter. No proof exists that Oswald was at the murder scene and witnesses described two men none of whom resembled Oswald.  

But hey...since when does the truth matter to statists?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Oswald broke no laws
Nothing to arrest him over
He was under FBI observation

The rest of your “facts” are just made up


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL. You know nothing. The extent of your knowledge is a grade school textbook. 

It is clear Oswald was on the payroll of the CIA and/or the FBI.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The secret service of 63 did not have any where close to the assets and resources they do today 

It is no surprise they had no idea where Oswald was 

They had no agents on the limo because jfk did not want them on the limo and they work for him

They took the best route to their destination even they cannot build new roads just for the president 

Oswald shit tibbets that is fact. He did not need to Sprint as the site of that shooting was an easy walk from his boarding house.

Only one witness claims to have seen two men and that witness was the farthest away 

All of the witnesses who were closer saw Oswald and only Oswald shoot tibbets 
The evidence proves you wrong.

And no everything I posted is fact calling it a lie would be a lie from you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Bullshit 

There is no evidence whatsoever that he worked for the cia or fbi


----------



## hadit (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence released by Trump that Oswald was a patsy.  Straight from archived CIA files.  Now stop you liars.  Evidence asked for, evidence supplied.
> ...


And my point is validated again.


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Dumb as usual. The SS has numerous policies in place on 1963 to protect the potus, many of which were ignored in Dallas that day. Proof of conspiracy.


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Proof you are nothing but a propagandist.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No they did not.

they followed all written procedures and policies and there is no such proof.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Proof you are sheeple falling for con man but your claims have been debunked and owned by facts and evidence

Sucks gto be a gullible fool like you but that is what you are


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


LIAR!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


>



Gonna produce any evidence?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 26, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I already did.  You ignored it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes  you are.

I stated truth and facts.

The Secret Service followed all written procedures and policies

They are much different today but they did what they were required to when JFk died.

You have no evidence of conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...





MisterBeale said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Wrong.

I read your link carefully and proved it was not evidence but instead it was nothing more than a weak assumptions

So once again do you have any evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The only thing that is clear is that you live in a fantasy world bereft of facts


----------



## gipper (Jul 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


To the uninformed, I might appear that way. 

Do you know what a patsy is?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 26, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Yes and there is no evidence oswald was one


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Isn’t a patsy one of those things strippers use to cover their nipples?


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

After over 50 years, there is not a shred of evidence of anyone other than Oswald killing JFK.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> After over 50 years, there is not a shred of evidence of anyone other than Oswald killing JFK.


You mean that you will pay attention to? There is actually volume after volume totally deconstructing
the Warren Commission cover up.


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> 
> That is all there is


Then why is the deep state refusing to let Trump release the Bush connection


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > On November 21, 1963 Oswald learned the JFK motorcade would be passing by his window at work the next day. So he went home, brought his rifle to work the next morning and fired three shots at the President. One of which blew his brains out
> ...


Trump said he would release the truth

Must be it is already out there


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After over 50 years, there is not a shred of evidence of anyone other than Oswald killing JFK.
> ...


There is no evidence of the Mafia, Cuba, Russia, CIA having any involvement. 

Oswald had to take a bus to escape. How much help could he have received?


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump was in the process of doing that but they refused to let him, by sending him a head with a hole in it


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well if the honeymooner says so it has to be true


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> There is no evidence of the Mafia, Cuba, Russia, CIA having any involvement.


You authoritative denial lacks authority. Mafia assassins were involved and the CIA was very
anti Kennedy.



> Oswald had to take a bus to escape. How much help could he have received?


Oswald was a side show and a distraction. He was the patsy and why would anyone
give him assistance? With Oswald leaving and drawing attention it was perfect for the real killers
that slipped away unnoticed.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You authoritative denial lacks authority. Mafia assassins were involved and the CIA was very
> anti Kennedy.



If Mafia assassins were involved, why was a $19.95 bolt action rifle used to assassinate JFK?

You would think the Mafia could afford the most expensive sniper rifle on the market......Oswald couldn’t.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> If Mafia assassins were involved, why was a $19.95 bolt action rifle used to assassinate JFK?
> 
> You would think the Mafia could afford the most expensive sniper rifle on the market......Oswald couldn’t.


Look....  there is so much to know about this matter and you are at a kindergarten level of knowledge apparently. I've been interested in the issue since the late sixties!
You are talking about the Manlicher-Carcano mail order rifle that Oswald supposedly used to kill Kennedy.
I say supposedly because Dallas police officers first on the scene at the Texas School Book Depository
sixth floor "shooter's nest" didn't find that Manlicher-Carcano. They found a Mouser instead.



			MAUSER RFEPORTS
		

I've wasted a lot of time arguing with trolls who just don't know shit about the issue and who insist they do
anyway. No offense but you aren't worth my time.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If Mafia assassins were involved, why was a $19.95 bolt action rifle used to assassinate JFK?
> ...



No, actually they found a Manlicher Carcano which was test fired and found to be the murder weapon. Some moron incorrectly reported it was a Mauser


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > You authoritative denial lacks authority. Mafia assassins were involved and the CIA was very
> ...


To hide the CIA involvement.  As if they would use a Navy Seal sniper rifle right

Duoooy


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And you are the intellectual giant who knows the truth

You need more chlorpromazine kid


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Could have gotten the guy a $200 civilian rifle capable of firing more than the three shots Oswald got off


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He didn't need a good rifle because he was the patsy and did not need to make the shot.

Thanks for agreeing


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2020)

There is no evidence Oswald even fired a single shot at the Kennedy motorcade. It was necessary for Jack Ruby to be allowed to kill Oswald so the whole plot never went to trial.
J Edgar Hoover knew what a trial in open court meant for the coup.


----------



## Blackrook (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> After over 50 years, there is not a shred of evidence of anyone other than Oswald killing JFK.


That's because the Warren Commission did such a good job of covering up what really happened.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After over 50 years, there is not a shred of evidence of anyone other than Oswald killing JFK.
> ...


Their report has stood the test of time 

Nobody has provided a better explanation of what happened that day


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> There is no evidence Oswald even fired a single shot at the Kennedy motorcade. It was necessary for Jack Ruby to be allowed to kill Oswald so the whole plot never went to trial.
> J Edgar Hoover knew what a trial in open court meant for the coup.


Actually, evidence showed he fired three shots 
Evidence also showed Ruby did not plan on killing Oswald until the opportunity arose.


----------



## westwall (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...









Dumbwinger is troll. He resurrected this crap thread to try and divert attention away from the Flynn debacle.

Deep State fan bois, like dumbwinger here, don't like it when they get get.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Stay on topic
This has nothing to do with Flynn

It may have something to do with Ted Cruz who Trump says his father killed JFK

Right up your lane with JFK conspiracies


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence Oswald even fired a single shot at the Kennedy motorcade. It was necessary for Jack Ruby to be allowed to kill Oswald so the whole plot never went to trial.
> ...


So Ruby just happened to be there with a loaded gun as Oswald happened to walk by

You need your meds dude


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Read the thread. 

Ruby was across the street sending a Western Union money gram five minutes before shooting Oswald. After he sent it he wandered over to the police station where Oswald was being transferred


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


So why does Flynns dismissal of fake charges set you off


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What did Brennan say he knew about Flynn?

More lies

No one cares that the CIA killed JFK anymore, they also killed his dyslexic kid by electromagnetically screwing with his plane

Or the Dyslexic read 10,000 feet when he was at 000,01 feet


----------



## Blackrook (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The people who really run the world do not want us to know who was really behind the JFK assassination. That's why the conclusions of the Warren Commission go unchallenged.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Was Flynn on the grassy knoll?


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


People have challenged the report for 50 years

None have provided a better explanation


----------



## Blackrook (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Communists killed JFK.

That's the better explanation.


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The grassy knoll outside the wuhan institute of monkey brain and bat research?

What does that have to do with anything


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



After the USSR collapsed, we saw the records 
Never happened


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How would the Kremlin have CIA records


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 8, 2020)

westwall said:


> Dumbwinger is troll. He resurrected this crap thread to try and divert attention away from the Flynn debacle.
> 
> Deep State fan bois, like dumbwinger here, don't like it when they get get.


When Kennedy got angry at the CIA, Allan Dulles and then John McCone, he threatened to shut the agency down and withdraw from Viet Nam. Far right wing forces wouldn't have that and LBJ who hated the Kennedy
brothers put together a team and brought in Mafia hit men to make the kill. 
J Edgar Hoover was in on it and he was instrumental in selling the story of the lone weirdo killer, Oswald, to the country.  Obviously forces within the government killed Kennedy.
That's how and why you got the Warren Commission working so hard to sell the story to the people.

The government tried so hard to convince the people, but never did, and if some outside force was involved
the coverup would have never worked...not that it did for most people.

Anyone telling you anything else, like Oswald did it, is just too stupid to be walking around.
Bill O'Reilly has pushed the Oswald lie and so did Gerald Posner. Both are full of it.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbwinger is troll. He resurrected this crap thread to try and divert attention away from the Flynn debacle.
> ...


JFK would have brought us into Vietnam, just like LBJ did 

If the Mafia and CIA were involved ....
WHY have a shooter with a $20 surplus rifle?
Why was Oswald allowed to take the bus after the shooting?
Why was Oswald allowed to be captured by the police?

They are better than that


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wrong JFK fresh with his victory in Cuba was about to fully end Vietnam before it got going.  The first meeting Johnson had as President was about Vietnam


----------



## westwall (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








Yeah, they gave you a patsy.  Dumb people fall for them all of the time.  Hello dumb person


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Imagine how stupid that is

Allow your patsy to be captured by police. To constantly blab to the media. 

Great way to stay under the radar


----------



## westwall (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







Imagine how stupid is the person who doesn't understand the definition of Patsy.  Here, let me help you.


*Definition of patsy*

*: *a person who is easily manipulated or victimized *: *PUSHOVER

Synonyms


chump, 
dupe, 
gull, 
mug
 [chiefly British], 
pigeon, 
pushover, 
sap, 
soft touch, 
sucker, 
tool


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2020)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Some genius

How did they know Oswald wouldn’t talk about his “friends” that were helping him?


----------



## westwall (May 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







He did.  Look up John Masen


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 13, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> The simple fact is, if the paradigm is as the Warren Commission says it is, there would not be so many files that are classified, and the POTUS would not have kept them classified in the period of internecine conflict between the public state and the bureaucratic intelligence and corporate establishment that run the nation.
> 
> *2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations*
> 2017 & 2018 JFK Releases: Progress, Issues, Recommendations
> ...


----------



## gipper (Nov 13, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Joe just like Don refuses to release documents from an incident that occurred nearly 60 years ago. Why would they do this if Oswald acted alone?  Clearly something is amiss.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 13, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>











						please find one bottle fart in exchange for Russell Brand.
					

Family Guy (1999) - S17E17 Island Adventure clip with quote please find one bottle fart in exchange for Russell Brand.     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get...




					getyarn.io


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> please find one bottle fart in exchange for Russell Brand.
> 
> 
> Family Guy (1999) - S17E17 Island Adventure clip with quote please find one bottle fart in exchange for Russell Brand.     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get...
> ...


That all you got huh?


----------

